# Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09



## Ute

So, ihr lieben. |wavey:|wavey:
Da das letzte Angeltreffen uns allen soooo gut gefallen hatte, gibt es schon einen neuen Termin. 
*Der 24.01.09 soll es diesmal werden. *
Jeder Angler ist dazu eingelade, ob Anfänger oder Profi, ob Zuschauer oder Moderator. Alle seid ihr gerne gesehen.#v Wir hätten gerne noch 2,3 neue Leute dazu (Blutauffrischung^^).
Hier mal einen Link zu dem letzten Treffen. Schonmal zum reinlesen, damit ihr wist, was auf Euch zu kommt. 
Die Übernachtung kostet 9€.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=137135 vom 22.10.08



Hier dann schon mal die Liste:
*ich persönlich ^^   -       etwas  Kartoffelsalat
macmarco              -  Grillkohle,* angelt mit Kajak oder ist nur Zuschauer*
nemles                    -        Soße für Ananas und 3 Säcke Grillkohle und **Ketchup, Bautz'ner Senf, Curry Gewürz Ketchup scharf und delikat, Knoblauch Sauce, Schaschlik Sauce und Zigeuner Sauce, ein Kistchen Rostocker Bier*
* Schwarzwusel        ** -        Dose Ananas*, *Grillkohle
* * celler  - **3 Baguettstangen*
* pj6000 - **ne Kiste Pils und ne Flasche Jimmy, Krautsalat und ne Flasche Absacker ein*
* JoseyWales + Begleitung -  **Feuerzangenbowle*
* Michelinmämmchen-  *abgesagt*
olli B.  - etwas**  Kartoffelsalat*
* und Freund
Andy1608 - * *Dose Ananas, **4 Säcke Kohle**
SimonHH   -  **2 Fladenbrote*, *ne buddl remoulade*
* gallus -   *ist nur Zuschauer*
wade67  - **paar Meter Brot *
*Minibubi - Bananen**
Hai-score -  Grillkohle, **eine leckere Schale Zaziki**
aalkai elbe          -*abgesagt*
und Freund*
*petripohl* *- Nudelsalat, Senf**
dorschmann
Sascha O
**gluefix*
*und evtl. Freund*
*micha52*  - hat abgesagt
* 
Und es sind viele neue Nasen dabei   )*


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme*

Bin dann mal dabei |wavey:

@Ute: Könntest du nicht zufällig mal in den Tröötnamen das Datum einbauen???


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme*

Hätte ich gerne noch nachgeholt, weiß aber nicht wie.
Da könnte mir doch einer von den Mods den Gefallen bestimmt erledigen.
Bitte, bitte.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme*

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Das macht der MOD bestimmt gern *zwinkerzwinker*


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

;+ |kopfkrat Wieso steht mein Name noch net in der Liste ????;+
DABEI DABEI DABEI................... :k:k:k


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wie kann ich dich nur nicht draufschreiben.
Kopfschüttel :k


Und meine Bitte wurde ja schnell erhört. 
Danke schön :vik::vik:


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin,
so ein bisschen off topic aber ich gehe davon aus das boardie goeddoek diesen thread verfolgt - und deshalb an dieser Stelle 
|schild-g|birthday:
und Euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß.

Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte|wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Wie kann ich dich nur nicht draufschreiben.
> Kopfschüttel :k
> 
> 
> Und meine Bitte wurde ja schnell erhört.
> Danke schön :vik::vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

also wenn ihr mir vesprecht mich nicht wieder soviel müll labern zu lassen,bin ich defintiv dabei ;-)


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

bin auch wieder dabei :vik:



celler schrieb:


> also wenn ihr mir vesprecht mich nicht wieder soviel müll labern zu lassen,bin ich defintiv dabei ;-)



das kommt kommt ganz drauf an Matze ! Wie wärs denn mit noch mehr :#2: 
bring dann auch genug Panzerband mit!

Aber bitte lass dann dein lecker Bruno Banani zu Hause!:q
Und dann zeigen wir dir auch mal einige gebundene Vorfächer:

Gruß Christian


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> bin auch wieder dabei :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> das kommt kommt ganz drauf an Matze ! Wie wärs denn mit noch mehr :#2:
> bring dann auch genug Panzerband mit!
> 
> Aber bitte lass dann dein lecker Bruno Banani zu Hause!:q
> Und dann zeigen wir dir auch mal einige gebundene Vorfächer:
> 
> Gruß Christian


 

nur für dich werd ich einen tag vorher drin baden,natürlich im bruno banani ;-)

und zu der vorfach geschichte,coole idee.
am besten noch vorm angeln,danach ist dann weder mit den vorfächern noch mit uns was anzufangen;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> das kommt kommt ganz drauf an Matze ! Wie wärs denn mit noch mehr :#2:


#6 Würd ich auch sagen Matze.!!!!.... Ganz schnell ne Druckbetankung und wir haben unsere Ruhe... |muahah:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6 Würd ich auch sagen Matze.!!!!.... Ganz schnell ne Druckbetankung und wir haben unsere Ruhe... |muahah:


 

jaja,jetzt fangt noch so an,kein wunder das mit euch keiner mehr in die brandung will :mausser mir natürlich |wavey:

ich war euer grillmeister,ihr werd sonst verhungert...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ich war euer grillmeister,ihr werd sonst verhungert...


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> also wenn ihr mir vesprecht mich nicht wieder soviel müll labern zu lassen,bin ich defintiv dabei ;-)


Dann werde ich mich das nächste mal mich neben dich setzten. :m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


>


|good: Wuselchen :vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Man o man...da fällt mir mal nichts ein..geht schon wieder los hier tz..tz..tz


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

naja,es gibt sachen die weisst du nicht;-)
ist noch einiges passiert bzw erzählt worden die nacht...

im grossen und ganzen aber ne gelungene geschichte...



so nun aber wieder BTT.
wer kommt noch mit???


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> im grossen und ganzen aber ne gelungene geschichte


Hätte nicht besser sein können.... deswegen schreit es auch nach Wiederholung #6


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> naja,es gibt sachen die weisst du nicht;-)
> ....aber ich:q
> ist noch einiges passiert bzw erzählt worden die nacht...
> ....jupp aus dem Nähkästchen von dir|muahah:



...mann muß ja nicht alles wissen, oder|kopfkrat?

Gruß Christian


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hmmm... dann sag ich nun mal nichts mehr


----------



## JoseyWales

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> also wenn ihr mir vesprecht mich nicht wieder soviel müll labern zu lassen,bin ich defintiv dabei ;-)



hey....wenn du keinen Müll laberst steh ich ja ganz alleine da...ICH WERDE NATÜRLICH AUCH DABEI SEIN!!!!!

Hab dann auch eine gute Ausrede fürs trinken: Am 22.1. werd ich 35.....


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> ...mann muß ja nicht alles wissen, oder|kopfkrat?
> 
> Gruß Christian



da hast du wohl recht ;-)
war doch aber trotzdem lustig,oder?
das nächste mal seit ihr dran aus eurem leben zu erzählen...




JoseyWales schrieb:


> hey....wenn du keinen Müll laberst steh ich ja ganz alleine da...ICH WERDE NATÜRLICH AUCH DABEI SEIN!!!!!
> 
> Hab dann auch eine gute Ausrede fürs trinken: Am 22.1. werd ich 35.....



wir zwei brauchen keine ausrede fürs trinken,wir dürfen das... :vik:



macmarco schrieb:


> Hmmm... dann sag ich nun mal nichts mehr



das nächste mal bist du also komplett dabei?#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> Am 22.1. werd ich 35.....


 SUPI......Denn brauchen wir uns ja um Getränke keine Sorgen zumachen :m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> SUPI......Denn brauchen wir uns ja um Getränke keine Sorgen zumachen :m




ja genau,getränke oder eine kleine lunchtütte aus seinem sortiment  |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ja genau,getränke oder eine kleine lunchtütte aus seinem sortiment |supergri


 #6#6#6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> das nächste mal bist du also komplett dabei?#h



Naja.. dabei ist relativ... Was ich ja schon mal sagte, dass mich das Brandungsangeln nicht wirklich interessiert ich aber mit dem Kajak gerne mitfische... Ist ja auch fast das Gleiche...|supergri
(Außer, dass ich euch 300 m vorraus bin :m)


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naja.. dabei ist relativ... Was ich ja schon mal sagte, dass mich das Brandungsangeln nicht wirklich interessiert ich aber mit dem Kajak gerne mitfische... Ist ja auch fast das Gleiche...|supergri
> (Außer, dass ich euch 300 m vorraus bin :m)




naja wie und wo ist ja egal,geht ja dann letztendlich ums gemütliche zusammen sitzen und quatschen danach oder davor


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Stimmt, finde ich sowieso viiiiel interessanter das klönen  Zwischendurch mal ne Pause machen, dann kurz klönen und dann noch um die ganzen Fische am Ufer zu lassen, wegen Balast und so


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ich war euer grillmeister,ihr werd sonst verhungert...



Und dat midde schwadde Füße machen lernst Du auch noch richtig#6 (insider :q:q)


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> hey....wenn du keinen Müll laberst steh ich ja ganz alleine da...ICH WERDE NATÜRLICH AUCH DABEI SEIN!!!!!
> 
> Hab dann auch eine gute Ausrede fürs trinken: Am 22.1. werd ich 35.....




Oh, wow.
Das past ja. :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> Hab dann auch eine gute Ausrede fürs trinken: Am 22.1. werd ich 35.....



Dann ist die Afterpartygetränkefrage ja schon beantwortet, bevor sie gestellt wurde :q:q#6#6

Vergiss das Schminkköfferchen nicht wieder, sonst muddu wieder Utes Lipstick probieren :vik:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich habe aber noch sooo viel.
Würde gerne noch was ausprobieren. |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Und dat midde schwadde Füße machen lernst Du auch noch richtig#6 (insider :q:q)


Hoffendlich.... naja er ist ja noch jung und lernfähig #6 Midder schwadden Lucke von achter hät he ja schon erfahrung....:vik::vik::vik:ich hau mich wech|muahah:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Hoffendlich.... naja er ist ja noch jung und lernfähig #6 Midder schwadden Lucke von achter hät he ja schon erfahrung....:vik::vik::vik:ich hau mich wech|muahah:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na ihr seit ja drauf...
ich bin doch sensibel....

dat nächste mal bin ich um einiges schlauer ....

@ute
wat willst denn noch alles ausprobieren???


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin zusammen,
menno, ich weiß noch nicht ob ich am am 24.01.09 kann!:c

Das klärt sich erst Anfang Januar, aber ihr seid unter Beobachtung und ich melde mich noch mal.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> menno, ich weiß noch nicht ob ich am am 24.01.09 kann!:c
> 
> Das klärt sich erst Anfang Januar, aber ihr seid unter Beobachtung und ich melde mich noch mal.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


 

nene,keine ausreden,wir sind doch die 50/50 kollegen :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ich bin doch sensibel....


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

wenigstens einer der mitleid hat ;-)


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> na ihr seit ja drauf...
> ich bin doch sensibel....
> 
> dat nächste mal bin ich um einiges schlauer ....
> 
> @ute
> wat willst denn noch alles ausprobieren???



Das richtige fällt mir dann ein. Kommt spontan. :q:q


----------



## dorschkerl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hallo Ute bin neu hier#h wie war denn das Angeln am We.?? Habt Ihr gut gefangen oder haben sich die Dorsche in Dahme auch verflüchtigt???|wavey:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hmm...ich nehme mal an...dat der 24.01.09 n samstach is... |kopfkrat

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....ma kuckn...weis noch nich,ob dat so zeitlich passt....#c

ich sach dat aba noch....nä?!


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mööönsch, Simon, Dich mal wieder zu lesen :m

Sieh mal zu, das Du teilnimmst. Ist ganz Dein Geschmack #6


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



dorschkerl schrieb:


> Hallo Ute bin neu hier#h wie war denn das Angeln am We.?? Habt Ihr gut gefangen oder haben sich die Dorsche in Dahme auch verflüchtigt???|wavey:



Hallo Dorschkerl,|wavey:

dorsche wurden gefangen. Die Größe lies nur zu wünschen übrig. Aber bei so einem Treffen steht das Vergnügen an erster Stelle. Und den hatten wir. :q
Ernsthaft angeln geht man am besten alleine oder bei Pokaleangeln.
Bei uns ist Fisch nur zur Auffrischung. #6


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hmm...ich nehme mal an...dat der 24.01.09 n samstach is... |kopfkrat
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....ma kuckn...weis noch nich,ob dat so zeitlich passt....#c
> 
> ich sach dat aba noch....nä?!



Diesmal wird es doch wohl klappen.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ob wir ihn da noch kennen ?????????


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Notfalls vorher anrufen und ein Bild schicken lassen


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wo dann drauf steht: WANTED???!! und unten drunter ein kleiner Geldbetrag?? fein fein


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hmm...ich nehme mal an...dat der 24.01.09 n samstach is... |kopfkrat
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....ma kuckn...weis noch nich,ob dat so zeitlich passt....#c
> 
> ich sach dat aba noch....nä?!


Ne Simone !! Du und Angeln ?? Dat gif dat doch gornicht.. Weeste den noch wie dat geit ?? |supergri............
Ne wär echt cool wenn Du mal wieder dabei wärst mien kleen söten Schiedder :l


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ich würde mich auch freuen wenn du dabei wärst.
mir wur4de schon soviel von dir erzählt ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> mir wur4de schon soviel von dir erzählt ;-)


 Das kann aber nix gutes gewesen sein.............:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

möcht auch nicht weiter draus eingehen...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Man wat ist dat hier heute ruhig #c


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Man wat ist dat hier heute ruhig #c


Machmal ist dat auch ganz gut so :m Können ja net immer dumm tüch snacken


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Können ja net immer dumm tüch snacken


|kopfkrat... dumm tüch ??? Ick doch net :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

aber na sicher können wir dat....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> aber na sicher können wir dat....


 Und dat nicht zu knapp :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

so bin dann mal wieder wech.+
jetzt gehts ab nach wismar zum kutterangeln ;-)


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Dazu hätte ich ja auch mal Lust.
Aber, ich habe morgen auch was ganz tolles vor. |jump:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> so bin dann mal wieder wech.+
> jetzt gehts ab nach wismar zum kutterangeln ;-)


Jo Matze viel Spass und Petri... komm gesund und munter wieder #h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Aber, ich habe morgen auch was ganz tolles vor. |jump:


 Ich auch....|laola:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Und ich werde net mehr gefragt 

Aber, egal...bin mlorgen auch da :m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wir nehmen dich an unsere grüne Seite.
Nehmen dich mit raus. ^^
Müssen ja das Abschleppen üben. :m:m


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

och nööö..aber net mit mir üben... Willl doch fischen


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ich würde mich auch freuen wenn du dabei wärst.
> mir wur4de schon soviel von dir erzählt ;-)




matze...egal was und von wem du wat über mich gehört hast...



es ist alles nicht so,wie es dir erzählt wird...#d 















...es ist noch viel schlimmer!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Diesmal wird es doch wohl klappen.






ich hoffe es,ute :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ob wir ihn da noch kennen ?????????




wenn ich dir ne 50cm scholle umme ohrn hau....weist du wieder wer ich bin. :q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ne Simone !! Du und Angeln ?? Dat gif dat doch gornicht.. Weeste den noch wie dat geit ?? |supergri............
> Ne wär echt cool wenn Du mal wieder dabei wärst mien kleen söten Schiedder :l





angeln? keine ahnung! war dat nich wat mit würmer ins wasser schmeissen und dann die feuerwehr rufen? |kopfkrat 


aber da man mir erzählt hat,dat die ostsee ne große badewanne is,zieh ich den stöpsel raus und sammel mir den fischkram einfach ein.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> och nööö..aber net mit mir üben... Willl doch fischen



Kannst ja in der Zeit schleppen. :q :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wenn ich dir ne 50cm scholle umme ohrn hau....weist du wieder wer ich bin. :q:q



Wie soll ich das denn nun verstehen?? |bigeyes|bigeyes

Am Geruch zu erkennen oder wie?? 
(Duckundwech)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das denn nun verstehen?? |bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Am Geruch zu erkennen oder wie??
> (Duckundwech)




...ok...ich nehm n dorsch


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hi leute!#h

wollte dieses we auch "mal wieder" los. leider hat mir mein chef einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht und meinte ich könne doch morgen arbeiten#q, zwar nur bis mittags, aber muss denn so was sein...? ich glaube....nicht!#d

Naja vielleicht ergibt sich noch was am So. 

Gruß Christian

P.s. @Simone: #h
wer bist den du? |kopfkrathab dich schon fast nicht mehr auf der rechnung gehabt. 
Fände es supi wenn`s mir dir das nächste mal klappt, und wenn ja...dann aber richtig!|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> hi leute!#h
> 
> wollte dieses we auch "mal wieder" los. leider hat mir mein chef einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht und meinte ich könne doch morgen arbeiten#q, zwar nur bis mittags, aber muss denn so was sein...? ich glaube....nicht!#d
> 
> Naja vielleicht ergibt sich noch was am So.
> 
> Gruß Christian
> 
> P.s. @Simone: #h
> wer bist den du? |kopfkrathab dich schon fast nicht mehr *auf der rechnung gehabt. *
> Fände es supi wenn`s mir dir das nächste mal klappt, und wenn ja...dann aber richtig!|kopfkrat|supergri






...|bigeyes...|kopfkrat...#c...#d...


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|kopfkrat


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

#g
Friedenstrunk :q


----------



## Belex

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hallo zusammen ,
habe dann meine Drohungen im "alten " Tröööd war gemacht:m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hab schon gelesen. :q


----------



## Belex

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ja den Turn hätte ich mir klemmen können,dafür gab es die Entschädigung im Heimatrevier ,meiner Meinung die Beste Strecke zum Brandungsangeln.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Belex schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ,
> habe dann meine Drohungen im "alten " Tröööd war gemacht:m


 Na denn mal herzlich Willkommen in der verrückten Runde #6


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Am 20. 12. kommen 





Uschi+Achim
hier hoch für 14 Tage. Da könnte man mit den beiden doch mal losziehen.
Brandung, Boot oder Kutter. Die beiden machen alles mit. 
Wollen wir sie gleich am 21. überrumpeln und sie zum angeln mitnehmen?
Dann machen wir da schon mal ein kleines treffen. Mache einen neuen Trött auf. Ist wohl besser.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2276666#post2276666


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

sag mal wird hier nur übers angeln gesprochen???
hab ihr nichts besseres zu tun  ;-)


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wat willst denn hören???


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> sag mal wird hier nur übers angeln gesprochen???
> hab ihr nichts besseres zu tun ;-)


Wir können uns ja auch über de schwadde Lucke unterhalten..... da kennst Du Dich ja bestens mit aus #6 :vik:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wir können uns ja auch über unser letztes Treffen unterhalten. :q

Ich bin aufjeden Fall immer noch etwas müde von gestern.
War mit wuselchen unterwegs.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich bin aufjeden Fall immer noch etwas müde von gestern.
> War mit wuselchen unterwegs.


|rolleyes|rolleyes Kein Kommentar


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja auch über unser letztes Treffen unterhalten. :q
> 
> Ich bin aufjeden Fall immer noch etwas müde von gestern.
> War mit wuselchen unterwegs.






|bigeyes   aha...?!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> |rolleyes|rolleyes Kein Kommentar


 Ist auch besser so... man wird nicht immer Vizeferkel werden.:q:q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> |bigeyes aha...?!


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat........ sag lieber nix..


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ward ihr gestern draußen, auf hoher see und hab nix gefangen?:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ah,ihr zwei wart wieder auf hoher see und dat ganz allein in ein3m kleinen kuscheligen boot ;-)


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ah,ihr zwei wart wieder auf hoher see und dat ganz allein in ein3m kleinen kuscheligen boot ;-)



...und du!?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ja ja...wo treibt sich nur der Wusel rum?!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|bla:  Tz Tz Tz.....Mit euch unterhalt ich mich doch garnicht mehr #d..............:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ick war in wismar auf nem etwas grösseren boot ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ick war in wismar auf nem etwas grösseren boot ;-)


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hast denn was bekommen Matze???

Hey Wuselchen...Das schaffst du doch eh net mit dem "nicht mehr reden"


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

was habt ihr 2 eigentlich gefangen?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hast denn was bekommen Matze???
> 
> Hey Wuselchen...Das schaffst du doch eh net mit dem "nicht mehr reden"


 

leider nur 2 wittis...
war aber im grossen und ganzen ne echt gelunge tour...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> leider nur 2 wittis...









..........|muahah:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ey du schadenfrohes stück..
wat habt ihr denn gefangen?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Naja, dat is je net grad viel 

Wuselchen hat Ute gefangen und Ute den Wuselchen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bla: Tz Tz Tz.....Mit euch unterhalt ich mich doch garnicht mehr #d..............:q


 :q:q:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na wat habt ihr denn nun gefangen du pflaume.
nicht immer ablenken ..


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> na wat habt ihr denn nun gefangen du pflaume.
> nicht immer ablenken ..


Naja gut....
Wir sind nicht rausgefahren. Leider war die Brandung bischen zuhäftig und es zog Nebel auf. Wir haben uns dann kurzfristig umentschieden auf die Seebrücke auszuweichen.(dieWattis mussten ja wech).. War ganz nett (mit Ute sowieso :k ) nur mit Bootsruten nicht so der Brüller (aber Du weisst ja wie dat ist...Hauptsache Angel und Ostseeluft #6 )
Rausgekommen sind 5 Platte und 3 Wittis bei uns zusammen


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

naja gut,ist doch auch ne tolle alternative gewesen.
klar ist es mit bootsruten nicht so der brüller aber dadurch das ihr auf der brücke wart,seit ihr dem fisch ja schon ein stück entgegen gekommen...
hauptsache ihr hattet spaß...


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Jetzt bin ich wieder wach.

Und den Spaß hatten wir. :l |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Und den Spaß hatten wir. :l |supergri


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na ihr seit ja drauf...
vielleicht sollte dieser trööt mal aufgeräumt werden,denn ich denk wenn irgend wer das hier alles liest vergeht ihm die lust mit uns angel zu gehen


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wenn nicht vllt sogar die Lust am lesen hier vergeht |rolleyes


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

man weiss ja nie ;-)


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> na ihr seit ja drauf...
> .......,denn ich denk wenn irgend wer das hier alles liest vergeht ihm die lust mit uns angel zu gehen



ach ich geh gerne mit euch los#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Unser Ruf ist sowieso ruiniert.... von daher meldet sich sowieso kein Aussenstehender mehr an..#d


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

dat glaub ich auch bald...
deswegen sollten wir hier nicht soviel OT betreiben


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wenn nicht OT wat willste denn hier schreiben ??? 
Vorallem wenn hier keiner mehr schreibt rutscht der Trööt ja sowas von in Keller das Ihn keiner wieder findet............


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

naja aber man kann sich ja ein bisschen zurück halten...
ab und zu mal push schreiben,dann steht er auch wieder oben aber so wird das nichts ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hoch schubs..... #6:q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> na ihr seit ja drauf...
> vielleicht sollte dieser trööt mal aufgeräumt werden,denn ich denk wenn irgend wer das hier alles liest vergeht ihm die lust mit uns angel zu gehen


Keine Angst Matze,
ich unterhalte mich auch hin und wieder über PN`s mit anderen Anglern. Und keine fand es bist jetzt abstösig. Ganz im Gegenteil. Nur, die kommen von noch weiter her oder können es nicht einschätzen, wann sie Zeit haben. Mindestens eine neue Nase wird schon dabei sein.


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Genau Ute und das bin ich  , wenn ich Zeit habe und ihr geht angeln komm ich auf jeden fall mit evtl . mein Mann auch wenn er dann zu Hause ist  Wir haben es ja nicht so weit bis nach Dahme :q

LG Tanja


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Genau Ute und das bin ich  , wenn ich Zeit habe und ihr geht angeln komm ich auf jeden fall mit evtl . mein Mann auch wenn er dann zu Hause ist  Wir haben es ja nicht so weit bis nach Dahme :q
> 
> LG Tanja


 Super Tanja !!!#6 
So ruiniert scheint ja unser Ruf doch noch nicht zu sein |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> So ruiniert scheint ja unser Ruf doch noch nicht zu sein |supergri




oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh doch |supergri . So ruiniert das der BBF letztes mal im Magazin ne extra Seite nur für Euch hatte . Vielleicht ja dieses mal wieder ? :q:q:q:q:q


Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh doch |supergri . So ruiniert das der BBF letztes mal im Magazin ne extra Seite nur für Euch hatte . Vielleicht ja dieses mal wieder ? :q:q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> Micha


Möönnschhhh Micha !!! Nu fall uns nicht auch noch in den Rücken...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Möönnschhhh Micha !!! Nu fall uns nicht auch noch in den Rücken...|supergri|supergri|supergri



würde ich das tun ? Ich doch nicht :q:q:q:q:q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Genau Ute und das bin ich  , wenn ich Zeit habe und ihr geht angeln komm ich auf jeden fall mit evtl . mein Mann auch wenn er dann zu Hause ist  Wir haben es ja nicht so weit bis nach Dahme :q
> 
> LG Tanja


Hi Tanja,

da bist du ja wieder. #h |supergri :vik: :q  #6 
Nu treffen wir uns wohl überall. #v#v#v
Streich dir den 24.01. dick im Kalender an. #a#a


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> würde ich das tun ? Ich doch nicht :q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




Das diskutieren wir ausfühlich am 24.01.! Bis zum bitteren Ende. |smash:     #g     #y     |znaika:      |splat2:


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

24.01. merk ich mir schon mal vor . Kann allerdings noch nicht genau sagen ob ich dann dabei sein kann , denn ich weiß nicht ob da die Kids beim Papa sind . Sollten sie weg sein , bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei :vik::vik::vik::k:k:k . Will ja schließlich noch was von Euch lernen :l

LG Tanja


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin Micha.

Nun hast du schlechte Karten:q
Jetzt wirst du dich wohl doch mit Ute auseinander setzen müssen
Kannst es nicht mehr auf dein Knie schieben#6 sei denn du läßt das andere auch noch machen:q
Was macht das Knie überhaupt?

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Will ja schließlich noch was von Euch lernen :l
> 
> LG Tanja


 |bigeyes Nun geht """dat"""""  schon wieder los....#d#d#d.....


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin Micha.
> 
> Nun hast du schlechte Karten:q
> Jetzt wirst du dich wohl doch mit Ute auseinander setzen müssen
> Kannst es nicht mehr auf dein Knie schieben#6 sei denn du läßt das andere auch noch machen:q
> Was macht das Knie überhaupt?
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



oh Hilfe jetzt muß ich am 24ten ja Claudia und die Wauwies als Bodygard mitnehmen . Ute ist ja immer so brutal :c:q .
Knie wird so langsam . Kann kurze Strecken schon mit einer Krücke laufen und üb das auch schon immer mehr . Treppen und einkaufen gehen sind jetzt nur noch das Problem . Das schlimmste ist aber das ich immer noch ncht Auto fahren kann :c:c:c

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Nun geht """dat"""""  schon wieder los....#d#d#d.....



Micha , wat geht schon wieder los ;+;+;+ Stell Dich mal nicht so an :q:q:q

LG Tanja


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Micha

Mit viel Glück kannst deine Hunde auch als Schlittenhunde nutzen#h
Um schnell hin und noch schneller weg zu kommen:m
Nicht das wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen du noch nen Kopf kürzer bist#h:q Vorausgesetzt Ute ist wirklich so brutal zu Dir|rolleyes

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Nun geht """dat"""""  schon wieder los....#d#d#d.....


Inseiderwitz Tanja.#h
Lass dich nicht abschrecken. :m

Nu kann Matzte endlich mal mitreden. ^^


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> . Will ja schließlich noch was von Euch lernen :l




Ich  glaub da kannst du net mehr viel lernen.... Die können es ja selber net mal richtig


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich  glaub da kannst du net mehr viel lernen.... Die können es ja selber net mal richtig




Moin moin.

Geiler Spruch:m
Aber anders Rum,kann man ja das bißchen was man nicht kann auch weiter geben:q

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> oh Hilfe jetzt muß ich am 24ten ja Claudia und die Wauwies als Bodygard mitnehmen . Ute ist ja immer so brutal :c:q .
> Knie wird so langsam . Kann kurze Strecken schon mit einer Krücke laufen und üb das auch schon immer mehr . Treppen und einkaufen gehen sind jetzt nur noch das Problem . Das schlimmste ist aber das ich immer noch ncht Auto fahren kann :c:c:c
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Für die Wauwies ist dann Rinderherz da.#v
Für Claudia ist der Dorsch schon auf dem Teller fertig serviert.:s
Und für dich hole ich meine Bullenpeitsche von der Wand. |smash:
|jump:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Und für dich hole ich meine Bullenpeitsche von der Wand.



Oh oh.... dann hat Micha ja Striemen auf dem Rücken |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
|supergri

@Andy: Wenns denn so ist, dann wird man ja mal richtig belehrt.. Dat ist ja klasse :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich glaub da kannst du net mehr viel lernen.... Die können es ja selber net mal richtig


 Mister Micado !! Mach Dich net unbeliebt...:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Und für dich hole ich meine Bullenpeitsche von der Wand.


WOW !!!! Wie geil ist das denn...:q OH OH Hornimichel ....Dat kann ja heiter werden


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Micha , wat geht schon wieder los ;+;+;+ Stell Dich mal nicht so an :q:q:q
> 
> LG Tanja


 |sagnix


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin!

Man(n) (und Frau auch) könnte meinen wir betreiben einen Swingerclub|kopfkrat:q.
mit Auspeitschen und Änlichem, schwaten Lucken und so...
@matze: wie war das noch mal auf allen Vieren....

und ich dachte immer, hier gehts um die schönste Sache der Welt|kopfkrat

Gruß Christian


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> mit Auspeitschen und Änlichem, schwaten Lucken und so...
> @matze: wie war das noch mal auf allen Vieren....


 Der war gut Chrischan !!#6|muahah:


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@wusel hast ne pn


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mister Micado !! Mach Dich net unbeliebt...:m


Ich ???Wie könnte ich nur |uhoh:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

PJ !! Hast ne PN ... :m|supergri


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> WOW !!!! Wie geil ist das denn...:q OH OH Hornimichel ....Dat kann ja heiter werden



Moin moin 

Micha hat nen dickes Fell und wenn nicht,hat er noch nen gesundes Knie:q
Nicht das Ihm das noch gefällt und seine Claudia ran muß#c

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> leider nur 2 wittis...
> war aber im grossen und ganzen ne echt gelunge tour...



oh Matze dann kann das ja nur besser werden!#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Nicht das Ihm das noch gefällt und seine Claudia ran muß#c


 Wer weiss wer weiss


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Knie wird so langsam . Kann kurze Strecken schon mit einer Krücke laufen und üb das auch schon immer mehr . Treppen und einkaufen gehen sind jetzt nur noch das Problem .
> Michael



Sehr schön! Weiterhin gute Besserung!

Habe nochn Kleinboottörn in der Planung. Vielleicht sehen wir uns da ja in Neustadt.:vik:


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na wenn das so ist das ihr auch nichts könnt , kann ich ja beruhigt mit Euch angeln gehen :q:q:q 

Ute so ist das also , bei dir werden die Peitschen rausgeholt :q , cool  dann bring ich auch noch was mit :q:q:q:q:q:q

LG Tanja


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Man(n) (und Frau auch) könnte meinen wir betreiben einen Swingerclub|kopfkrat:q.
> mit Auspeitschen und Änlichem, schwaten Lucken und so...
> @matze: wie war das noch mal auf allen Vieren....
> 
> und ich dachte immer, hier gehts um die schönste Sache der Welt|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Christian


Wir können ja hin und wieder mal ein paar glitschige Fischchen hier reinsetzten. :q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Weiterhin gute Besserung!
> 
> Habe nochn Kleinboottörn in der Planung. Vielleicht sehen wir uns da ja in Neustadt.:vik:



Moin moin

Wenn er denn doch auf Peitschen hiebe steht,sehe ich schwarz in sachen NST. sehen

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> na wenn das so ist das ihr auch nichts könnt , kann ich ja beruhigt mit Euch angeln gehen :q:q:q
> 
> Ute so ist das also , bei dir werden die Peitschen rausgeholt :q , cool  dann bring ich auch noch was mit :q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> LG Tanja



:vik:
Alles was benötigt wird.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Wenn er denn doch auf Peitschen hiebe steht,sehe ich schwarz in sachen NST. sehen
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


Ich komme dann bestimmt  mit. |engel:


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> :vik:
> Alles was benötigt wird.



Oki wird gemacht :q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wuselchen:
Hast ne PN  :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Ute so ist das also , bei dir werden die Peitschen rausgeholt :q , cool  dann bring ich auch noch was mit :q:q:q:q:q:q



och nööööööööööööööööö  |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Ute schrieb:


> Und für dich hole ich meine Bullenpeitsche von der Wand. |smash:
> |jump:



immer auf die kleinen dicken Schweine die nicht fliegen können , Ihr seid richtig fiessssssssssssss zu mir , das sag ich Socke und Teddy , die verhauen Euch dann  während Stina Euch in Schach hält sooooo :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> ....., bei dir werden die Peitschen rausgeholt :q , cool  dann bring ich auch noch was mit :q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> LG Tanja



na dann lass ich mich mal überraschen


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich komme dann bestimmt  mit. |engel:




Moin Ute

Versaut mir nicht den kleinen,will mit Ihm noch mit dem Kutter raus#6
Knie ist schon kaputt und dann der Rücken noch,dass geht nicht gut bei Seegang
Der gute Äußert sich ja noch garnicht;+ Bin aber sicher das da noch was kommt#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> och nööööööööööööööööö  |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:




oh jaaa:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Genau Ute und das bin ich  , wenn ich Zeit habe und ihr geht angeln komm ich auf jeden fall mit evtl . mein Mann auch wenn er dann zu Hause ist  Wir haben es ja nicht so weit bis nach Dahme :q
> 
> LG Tanja


das ja schön,ein neues gesicht,bereite dich aber gut drauf vor



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> oh Hilfe jetzt muß ich am 24ten ja Claudia und die Wauwies als Bodygard mitnehmen . Ute ist ja immer so brutal :c:q .
> Knie wird so langsam . Kann kurze Strecken schon mit einer Krücke laufen und üb das auch schon immer mehr . Treppen und einkaufen gehen sind jetzt nur noch das Problem . Das schlimmste ist aber das ich immer noch ncht Auto fahren kann :c:c:c
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


sprich,du bist auch dabei ?



Ute schrieb:


> Inseiderwitz Tanja.#h
> Lass dich nicht abschrecken. :m
> 
> Nu kann Matzte endlich mal mitreden. ^^



ja ja,immer auf den armen matze...



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich  glaub da kannst du net mehr viel lernen.... Die können es ja selber net mal richtig



fragt sich nur von was du redest?



pj6000 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Man(n) (und Frau auch) könnte meinen wir betreiben einen Swingerclub|kopfkrat:q.
> 
> @matze: wie war das noch mal auf allen Vieren....
> 
> du pflaume,wir sehen uns.........:r
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Christian





HAI-score schrieb:


> oh Matze dann kann das ja nur besser werden!#6



naja,war aber trotzdem ein gelunger ausflug


----------



## Pit der Barsch

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Was lese ich hier ???#d
Swingerclub ??|supergri
Auspeitschen ???:c

Ich mach mit:vik:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> immer auf die kleinen dicken Schweine die nicht fliegen können , Ihr seid richtig fiessssssssssssss zu mir , das sag ich Socke und Teddy , die verhauen Euch dann  während Stina Euch in Schach hält sooooo :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:q:q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


Drei neue Namen??
Wer ist das denn alles??
Ich biete dir mal lieber einen Friedenstrunk an!! #g


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Was lese ich hier ???#d
> Swingerclub ??|supergri
> Auspeitschen ???:c
> 
> Ich mach mit:vik:


Aahh, ein neues Opfer!!!!!:vik::vik:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Was fängst du denn am liebsten? |rolleyes


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Was lese ich hier ???#d
> Swingerclub ??|supergri
> Auspeitschen ???:c
> 
> Ich mach mit:vik:


na dann mal herzlich wilkommen



Ute schrieb:


> Drei neue Namen??
> Wer ist das denn alles??
> Ich biete dir mal lieber einen Friedenstrunk an!! #g





Ute schrieb:


> Aahh, ein neues Opfer!!!!!:vik::vik:





Ute schrieb:


> Was fängst du denn am liebsten? |rolleyes



ute mein schatzi,du musst nicht jeden beitrag einzeln beantworten.
klick mal auf das feld direkt neben dem schriftzug zitieren.der leuchtet dann rot.so kannst du jeden beitrag in einer antwort zitieren.heisst also,alles was du zitieren willst einfach diesen button makieren und dann auf antworten klicken


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Danke mein Schatzilein!


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> och nööööööööööööööööö  |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



feigling :q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> das ja schön,ein neues gesicht,bereite dich aber gut drauf vor
> 
> brauch ich ja nicht , hab gelesen das ihr ja auch nichts könnt :q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Was lese ich hier ???#d
> Swingerclub ??|supergri
> Auspeitschen ???:c
> 
> Ich mach mit:vik:


oki wieder einer der was mitbringt :q:vik::vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Ute schrieb:


> Drei neue Namen??
> Wer ist das denn alles??



also :
*Socke* : Aktita Inu / Husky Mischlings " S " ( S weil er keine Eier mehr hat ) :q  6 Jahre alt 48 kg schwer
*Teddy *: Aktita Inu / Husky Mischlings " S " ( S weil er keine Eier mehr hat ) :q  5 Jahre alt 46 kg schwer Sockes kleiner Bruder Kampfname : *Dr. Ed von Schleck*
*Stina* : Wald und Wiesen "Katze/Hund) , ist biologisch ne Katze hält sich aber für einen Hund :q . Chef von Socke und Teddy die ohne zu zögern ihre Befehle ausführen :q

alle 3 zusammen sind die *"Terminator Gang aus Eutin "* und Leibwache von mir :vik::vik::vik:
Also wer sich mit mir anlegt der endet als Katzenfutter :vik:

@ celler
wenn Schwiegerpapa nicht feiert dann ja mit der ganzen Sippschaft 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha , der Schreckliche :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Michelinmännsche:     Nehe.tooootaaal falsch


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> celler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> das ja schön,ein neues gesicht,bereite dich aber gut drauf vor
> 
> brauch ich ja nicht , hab gelesen das ihr ja auch nichts könnt :q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ey,wir geben uns aber mühe|wavey:
> 
> 
> hornhechteutin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> also :
> *Socke* : Aktita Inu / Husky Mischlings " S " ( S weil er keine Eier mehr hat ) :q 6 Jahre alt 48 kg schwer
> *Teddy *: Aktita Inu / Husky Mischlings " S " ( S weil er keine Eier mehr hat ) :q 5 Jahre alt 46 kg schwer Sockes kleiner Bruder Kampfname : *Dr. Ed von Schleck*
> *Stina* : Wald und Wiesen "Katze/Hund) , ist biologisch ne Katze hält sich aber für einen Hund :q . Chef von Socke und Teddy die ohne zu zögern ihre Befehle ausführen :q
> 
> alle 3 zusammen sind die *"Terminator Gang aus Eutin "* und Leibwache von mir :vik::vik::vik:
> Also wer sich mit mir anlegt der endet als Katzenfutter :vik:
> 
> @ celler
> wenn Schwiegerpapa nicht feiert dann ja mit der ganzen Sippschaft
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha , der Schreckliche :q
> 
> Zum Vergrößern anklicken....
> 
> 
> 
> ohoh,der micha und das hunderudel,na das kann ja was werden..
> angeln die auch oder gucken die nur zu und fressen unsere fische :vik:
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|bigeyes Mööönnnsch da spinnt mein PC mal für ne Std und ich muss mich hier erst wieder einlesen.... hier ist wat los


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Mööönnnsch da spinnt mein PC mal für ne Std und ich muss mich hier erst wieder einlesen.... hier ist wat los



Hääääääääääää? Von 17:31h an bis jetzt??? Das ist ne Stunde??? Ohoh.... an dir geht die Zeit vorbei glaube ich


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hääääääääääää? Von 17:31h an bis jetzt??? Das ist ne Stunde??? Ohoh.... an dir geht die Zeit vorbei glaube ich


 Ohhhh da ist aber einer ganz genau.... aber hast recht die Zeit geht an mir vorbei ... so schnell raff ich dat nicht mehr. Völlig überfordert


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Dat muss wohl auch am Alter liegen bei dir  Da kann man halt nichts machen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dat muss wohl auch am Alter liegen bei dir  Da kann man halt nichts machen


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


celler schrieb:


> ohoh,der micha und das hunderudel,na das kann ja was werden..
> angeln die auch oder gucken die nur zu und fressen unsere fische :vik:



die angeln nicht und fressen nur Lachs und Kaviar . Sind ja auch Top Hunde und als Bodygard haben sie auch Anrecht auf das Beste oder :vik: ? 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> die angeln nicht und fressen nur Lachs und Kaviar . Sind ja auch Top Hunde und als Bodygard haben sie auch Anrecht auf das Beste oder :vik: ?
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


 

na da hast auch recht........:q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Zum Glück habe ich ich noch schnell genug eine Friedensangebot gemacht.  
#g

Aber schön, mal wieder mehr was von Hornmicha zu lesen.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Aber schön, mal wieder mehr was von Hornmicha zu lesen.


 Noch schöner wäre es mal wieder mit Ihm zu angeln...... Also Micha seh zu dat Du wieder auf die Beine kommst.. #h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Genau!#h


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin.

Auf den Beinen ist er ja schon#6 nur mit dem Freihändig laufen scheitertś 

@Ute: Friedensangebot und angst vor den kleinen Hunden?
           und Micha sagt du bist so brutal ;+|kopfkrat


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wie wärst, wenn du auch zum Treffen kommst, um MICH kennen zu lernen!#y

Oder evtl. auch schon früher.


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|wavey: na hoffentlich kann ich am 24.01 dabei sein , das wird bestimmt lustig mit dem ganzen haufen hier :q |jump: 

LG Tanja


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Wie wärst, wenn du auch zum Treffen kommst, um MICH kennen zu lernen!#y
> 
> Oder evtl. auch schon früher.




Moin Ute

Das kann ich gerne tun,voraus gesetzt es fällt in meiner Nachtwachen frei 
Woche#h
Bin öfter in Dahme zum Angeln,da sollte vorher aber noch die Möglichkeit eines treffenś bestehen

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Wie wärst, wenn du auch zum Treffen kommst, *um MICH kennen zu lernen*!#y
> 
> Oder evtl. auch schon früher.



Naja, dann gehen wir uns wo anders treffen, wenns so ist...tz tz tz #d


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naja, dann gehen wir uns wo anders treffen, wenns so ist...tz tz tz #d




 Auch noch Ein geschnappt #d
@Ute . werden uns wohl doch noch vorher treffen müssen|supergri

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> das wird bestimmt lustig mit dem ganzen haufen hier :q |jump:
> 
> LG Tanja


 Das ist Vorprogramiert :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> @Ute . werden uns wohl doch noch vorher treffen müssen|supergri
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 Jo Freitag 15 Uhr Dahmerschleuse


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jo Freitag 15 Uhr Dahmerschleuse




Ganz schlecht,habe noch bis Montag Nachtschicht
Könnte aber vielleicht auf nen plausch mit meiner Tochter kurz rum kommen
Falls das Fräulein dann möchte,is in dem alter nicht leicht|uhoh:


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Könnte aber vielleicht auf nen plausch mit meiner Tochter kurz rum kommen
> Falls das Fräulein dann möchte,is in dem alter nicht leicht|uhoh:
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 Na klar...wirst uns schon finden... da wo am lautesten gegackert wird seht Ute :q:q:q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

gacker^^
Wie alt ist Töchterchen denn?


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Wann? Spontan
> Wo? Spontan
> Wie? Spontan
> :m




#h

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> #h
> 
> Gruß aus NST.




grins.
WOW du bist aber schnell!:m


Das wird jetzt keiner Verstehen, denke ich. ^^


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Frag Micha,(bin ganz ruhig und Schüchtern)|rolleyes
Glaube ich doch|kopfkrat


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Das ist Vorprogramiert :vik:



|jump:|jump:

ich muß Euch aber noch beichten das ich noch keinen Angelschein habe :c:c:c . Ich möchte ihn sogerne machen , habe aber jedoch ziemlichen bammel davor |scardie:. Denn ich angel überwiegend nur Dorsch , ab und an auch mal Platten , Heringe, Makrelen , Hornhechte und Wittlinge . Aber was die alles wissen wollen , da ist meine Ahnung von den Fischen und so doch ziemlich mau ;+;+|peinlich
LG Tanja


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> ich muß Euch aber noch beichten das ich noch keinen Angelschein habe :c:c:c . Ich möchte ihn sogerne machen , habe aber jedoch ziemlichen bammel davor |scardie:


 Schliess Dich doch mal mit Ute kurz.. sie hat gestimmt noch Unterlagen und kann Dir einwenig helfen


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> |jump:|jump:
> 
> ich muß Euch aber noch beichten das ich noch keinen Angelschein habe :c:c:c . Ich möchte ihn sogerne machen , habe aber jedoch ziemlichen bammel davor |scardie:. Denn ich angel überwiegend nur Dorsch , ab und an auch mal Platten , Heringe, Makrelen , Hornhechte und Wittlinge . Aber was die alles wissen wollen , da ist meine Ahnung von den Fischen und so doch ziemlich mau ;+;+|peinlich
> LG Tanja


Beichten musst du uns nichts.
Kein Angler ist berechtigt nachzuprüfen ob ein anderer Angler den Schein hat. 
Das muss jeder selber Verantworten, ob er mit oder ohne Schein angelt. 
Das erste mal erfischt werden ist nicht sehr teuer. Aber es steigert sich.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Schliess Dich doch mal mit Ute kurz.. sie hat gestimmt noch Unterlagen und kann Dir einwenig helfen




Du hast den richtigen Riecher. :m
Das erledigen wir schon über PN`s. #6


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Frag Micha,(bin ganz ruhig und Schüchtern)|rolleyes
> Glaube ich doch|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.




Ich auch :m|supergri:m|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Du hast den richtigen Riecher. :m


 :g:g


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> |jump:|jump:
> 
> ich muß Euch aber noch beichten das ich noch keinen Angelschein habe :c:c:c . Ich möchte ihn sogerne machen , habe aber jedoch ziemlichen bammel davor |scardie:. Denn ich angel überwiegend nur Dorsch , ab und an auch mal Platten , Heringe, Makrelen , Hornhechte und Wittlinge . Aber was die alles wissen wollen , da ist meine Ahnung von den Fischen und so doch ziemlich mau ;+;+|peinlich
> LG Tanja




Moin Tanja,

kleiner Tip vom caddel:

Keine Angst vor dem Schein, bzw. der Prüfung. Das ist wirklich ganz einfach.

Meine Frau, kommt aus Sachsen, hatte vom Angeln Ahnung wie ne Kuh vom Walzer tanzen. 
Hier in S-H angekommen wollte sie mit zum Angeln. Bei mir mit ohne Schein ist ein klares No go.
Also ab auf die Schulbank und pauken, pauken, pauken.

Genaugenommen, 2 Samstage a 8 Std. Am Sonntag dann Prüfung und siehe da, mit 0 Fehlern bestanden.
Ihre Rache: Beim ersten Fischen vom Kutter hat sie mich voll abgeledert, und das auch noch mit meiner alten Angel.

Gruß
caddel


----------



## Pit der Barsch

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hallo Michelinmännchen#h
Wie ich gelesen hab kommst du von Fehmarn.
Hast du den Hendrixgedenkstein schon dort gesehen ??
Ich wollt mir den mal anschauen.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Moin Tanja,
> 
> kleiner Tip vom caddel:
> 
> Keine Angst vor dem Schein, bzw. der Prüfung. Das ist wirklich ganz einfach.
> 
> Meine Frau, kommt aus Sachsen, hatte vom Angeln Ahnung wie ne Kuh vom Walzer tanzen.
> Hier in S-H angekommen wollte sie mit zum Angeln. Bei mir mit ohne Schein ist ein klares No go.
> Also ab auf die Schulbank und pauken, pauken, pauken.
> 
> Genaugenommen, 2 Samstage a 8 Std. Am Sonntag dann Prüfung und siehe da, mit 0 Fehlern bestanden.
> Ihre Rache: Beim ersten Fischen vom Kutter hat sie mich voll abgeledert, und das auch noch mit meiner alten Angel.
> 
> Gruß
> caddel


Hat deine Frau ihn in Preetz dieses Jahr gemacht?
Da war ich auch.
Auch mit 0 Fehlern.


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Schliess Dich doch mal mit Ute kurz.. sie hat gestimmt noch Unterlagen und kann Dir einwenig helfen



Micha da sind wir schon über PN bei |supergri 

LG Tanja


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Moin Tanja,
> 
> kleiner Tip vom caddel:
> 
> Keine Angst vor dem Schein, bzw. der Prüfung. Das ist wirklich ganz einfach.
> 
> Meine Frau, kommt aus Sachsen, hatte vom Angeln Ahnung wie ne Kuh vom Walzer tanzen.
> Hier in S-H angekommen wollte sie mit zum Angeln. Bei mir mit ohne Schein ist ein klares No go.
> Also ab auf die Schulbank und pauken, pauken, pauken.
> 
> Genaugenommen, 2 Samstage a 8 Std. Am Sonntag dann Prüfung und siehe da, mit 0 Fehlern bestanden.
> Ihre Rache: Beim ersten Fischen vom Kutter hat sie mich voll abgeledert, und das auch noch mit meiner alten Angel.
> 
> Gruß
> caddel



Caddel danke für Deine aufmunternden Worte . Ich möchte den Schein auch lieber gestern als morgen haben . Ich werd mal schauen wo ich diesen Crashkurs machen kann , damit ich auch endlich mal beruhigt zum angeln kann .

LG Tanja


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Hallo Michelinmännchen#h
> Wie ich gelesen hab kommst du von Fehmarn.
> Hast du den Hendrixgedenkstein schon dort gesehen ??
> Ich wollt mir den mal anschauen.



Nein , den habe ich leider noch nicht gesehen . Wo soll der denn stehen ?

LG Tanja


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin Tanja ,
mußt keine Angst haben vor der Prüfung . Meine Frau hatte keine Ahnung vom angeln vorher , hatte sogar einen Handschuh an um Maden und Würmer anzuködern . Nachdem ich sie mal mitgenommen hab in einen Forellenpuff und sie mehr gefangen hat als ich |rotwerden hatte sie sich angemledet zum Schein den sie dann auch bestanden hat ohne Vorwissen . Ich will Dir ja keine Angst machen , aber bei einer Kontrolle kann es böse enden wenn Du ohne gültige Papiere angetroffen wirst . 
Hab Dir mal ein paar Links rausgesucht die Dir vielleicht helfen könnten |supergri

Lehrgänge :
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/allgemeines/fischereischeinlehrgang.html

Vereine die Dir helfen könnten :
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/uebersicht/uebersicht-der-vereine.html

Sonstiges:
http://www.kiel.de/Aemter_61_bis_92/73/Service_73/Anglerpruefung.htm

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin Tanja ,
> mußt keine Angst haben vor der Prüfung . Meine Frau hatte keine Ahnung vom angeln vorher , hatte sogar einen Handschuh an um Maden und Würmer anzuködern . Nachdem ich sie mal mitgenommen hab in einen Forellenpuff und sie mehr gefangen hat als ich |rotwerden hatte sie sich angemledet zum Schein den sie dann auch bestanden hat ohne Vorwissen . Ich will Dir ja keine Angst machen , aber bei einer Kontrolle kann es böse enden wenn Du ohne gültige Papiere angetroffen wirst .
> Hab Dir mal ein paar Links rausgesucht die Dir vielleicht helfen könnten |supergri
> 
> Lehrgänge :
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/allgemeines/fischereischeinlehrgang.html
> 
> Vereine die Dir helfen könnten :
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/uebersicht/uebersicht-der-vereine.html
> 
> Sonstiges:
> http://www.kiel.de/Aemter_61_bis_92/73/Service_73/Anglerpruefung.htm
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Hey Michael
auch dir danke ich für die aufmunternden Worte :m Ja ich weiß das es nicht gerade witzig ist , wenn man beim angeln ohne schein ertappt wird #d Ich habe auch deshalb immer ein schlechtes Gewissen . Danke für die Links , schaue ich mir gleich mal an .

Danke an Euch alle . Ihr seid so lieb und hilfsbereit zu mir . Dafür knuddel ich euch mal :k:k:k

LG Tanja


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Nachdem ich sie mal mitgenommen hab in einen Forellenpuff und sie mehr gefangen hat als ich |rotwerden



ui ui ui... ist ja auch net schwer , oder???? |uhoh::q:q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Und noch einen Link :q:q
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=4095


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Nachdem ich sie mal mitgenommen hab in einen Forellenpuff und sie mehr gefangen hat als ich |rotwerdenhttp://


 Da muss ich Micadomac recht geben... da gehört nicht will zu............. :z (und wech) :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

so nochmal für alle...
solltet ihr mehrer beiträge zitieren wollen einfach auf den button klicken der neben zitieren steht,der leuchtet dann rot.sprich jeden beitrag den ihr zitieren wollt so makieren und dann am ende einfach auf antworten klicken..ist doch nicht schwer oder?
es ist nämlich immer ätzend sich hier 20 seiten durch zu lesen obwohl nur 2 leute gepostet haben....

glg und in hochachtung matze ;-)


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Und noch einen Link :q:q
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=4095



danke Ute  schick Dir mal nen Knuddler rüber 

LG Tanja


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> so nochmal für alle...
> solltet ihr mehrer beiträge zitieren wollen einfach auf den button klicken der neben zitieren steht,der leuchtet dann rot.sprich jeden beitrag den ihr zitieren wollt so makieren und dann am ende einfach auf antworten klicken..ist doch nicht schwer oder?
> es ist nämlich immer ätzend sich hier 20 seiten durch zu lesen obwohl nur 2 leute gepostet haben....
> 
> glg und in hochachtung matze ;-)



Oki Matze ich versuche es demnächst 

LG Tanja


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ist ja auch nicht böse gemeint.....


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So hab ich es auch nicht aufgefasst  #h#h#h

LG Tanja


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

alles klar...
also,weiter machen...
mir fällt auf das hier kein schweinkram mehr geschrieben wir....
werden wohl alle älter...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> so nochmal für alle...
> solltet ihr mehrer beiträge zitieren wollen einfach auf den button klicken
> es ist nämlich immer ätzend sich hier 20 seiten durch zu lesen obwohl nur 2 leute gepostet haben....


 


celler schrieb:


> also,weiter machen...
> mir fällt auf das hier kein schweinkram mehr geschrieben wir....
> werden wohl alle älter...


Kannst Du auch mal was schreiben OHNE zu meckern ;+#d.... :vik: Ansonsten hast Du ab heute nen neuen Spitznamen ( Meckerhannes und nicht mehr Luckenhannes :q:q:q)


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> alles klar...
> also,weiter machen...
> mir fällt auf das hier kein schweinkram mehr geschrieben wir....
> werden wohl alle älter...



Matze nicht älter, nur vorsichtiger. Wir stehen ja unter |bigeyes

Im Übrigen denken wohl alle jetzt an den Mann im roten Kittel mit dem schweren braunen Sack und der verästelten Rute in der Hand. Da ist Schweinkram schreiben Nebensache.

Gruß
caddel


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

mist...ich hab meine rute so oft in der hand gehabt,dat ich nu n tennisarm hab.:c 

ich glaub...ich sollte ma wieder angeln gehn...|rolleyes :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Simönchen ! Dat lass man nicht die Honigmelone lesen..#d... oder sollte ich ihn mal nen Tip geben ;+??|kopfkrat.........


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> @Simönchen ! Dat lass man nicht die Honigmelone lesen..#d... oder sollte ich ihn mal nen Tip geben ;+??|kopfkrat.........




1.)
ich habe eine fliegenrute,mit der hab ich hin-und hergewedelt

2.)
ich komm zu dir...und klau dir dat schrottiche modem wenn du dat machen solltest


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> 1.)
> 
> 2.)
> ich komm zu dir...und klau dir dat schrottiche modem wenn du dat machen solltest


 Ne ne nix schrottich.... lag nur am Stecker..


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ne ne nix schrottich.... lag nur am Stecker..




...bei mir liegts manchmal auch am stecker...ja nee...is schon klar :q

ausreden...nix als ausreden...:q


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Schwarzwusel
Mach dir selber nen Geschenk und verpetz ihn |supergri.



SimonHH schrieb:


> mist...ich hab meine rute so oft in der hand gehabt,dat ich nu n tennisarm hab.:c



5 gegen Willi ist immer ne reelle Sache. Nimm nächstes mal die linke Hand, dann denkste es war nen Fremder :q.


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...bei mir liegts manchmal auch am stecker... :q



Und dafür hast'e noch einen verdient .


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> @Schwarzwusel
> Mach dir selber nen Geschenk und verpetz ihn |supergri.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 gegen Willi ist immer ne reelle Sache. Nimm nächstes mal die linke Hand, dann denkste es war nen Fremder :q.




...mit links is dat so ne sache bei mir,olaf.

rechts is zielgenauer...#6 :q


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> mist...ich hab meine rute so oft in der hand gehabt,dat ich nu n tennisarm hab.:c
> 
> ich glaub...ich sollte ma wieder angeln gehn...|rolleyes :q



Ohhhhhhha, wenn das man nicht das Nicolausi-Osterhasi-Nicolausi-Ferkelevent wird.:q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

...übrigens kollegen...wir reden hier vom fliegenfischen in der ostsee...nä?! nich dat noch hier falsche schlüsse gezogen werden.:q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Ohhhhhhha, wenn das man nicht das Nicolausi-Osterhasi-Nicolausi-Ferkelevent wird.:q:q:q




nee nee...ich bin streng katholisch und äußerst sittsam |kopfkrat


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...übrigens kollegen...wir reden hier vom fliegenfischen in der ostsee...nä?!



Na, worüber denn sonst |kopfkrat :q?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Und dafür hast'e noch einen verdient .





oller verpetzer :q


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...übrigens kollegen...wir reden hier vom fliegenfischen in der ostsee...nä?! nich dat noch hier falsche schlüsse gezogen werden.:q:q




Ja nee is klar, 

dann ist es ja kein Wunder wenn der St...... rausrutscht, bei den Wassertemperaturen bzw. 2° weniger hättest ja ein Loch im Bauch|bigeyes


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

#d Ich hab hier noch nie nich jemanden verpetzt. Wer im Glashaus sitzt usw. .


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar,
> 
> dann ist es ja kein Wunder wenn der St...... rausrutscht, bei den Wassertemperaturen bzw. 2° weniger hättest ja ein Loch im Bauch|bigeyes




einen stromstecker hält man ja nu auch nich ins wasser,caddel...:q

also wer hier nu dat färkl is...:q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> #d Ich hab hier noch nie nich jemanden verpetzt. Wer im Glashaus sitzt usw. .




olaf...glaub mir...ich bin die unschuld aus hamburch...hab ich auch noch niiieee getan!


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


SimonHH schrieb:


> mist...ich hab meine rute so oft in der hand gehabt,dat ich nu n tennisarm hab.:c



sorry aber das geht ja gar nicht . Kaum ist Frau Simone wieder online schon gehen die Ferkelleine wieder los . Aus diesem Grunde ein 
*TATÜTATA TATÜTATA​*:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> sorry aber das geht ja gar nicht . Kaum ist Frau Simone wieder online schon gehen die Ferkelleine wieder los . Aus diesem Grunde ein
> *TATÜTATA TAÜTATA​*
> :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha





...ich hab nix gemacht...ICH BIN UNSCHULDIG!!!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


SimonHH schrieb:


> ...ich hab nix gemacht...ICH BIN UNSCHULDIG!!!!!



das sagen sie später alle :q:q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> das sagen sie später alle :q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha





...:q...


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

...ich hab nix gemacht...ICH BIN UNSCHULDIG!!!!! 

Na ja, nicht wirklich :q. 

Wessen Stecker nicht passt (zu klein oder zu groß lassen wir jetzt mal dahingestellt) und vom hin- und herschwingen nen Tennisarm hat, kann garnicht unschuldig sein #d :vik:.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

micha mein schnuffl...wie gehts dir?


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wat ne linke Wehe, dat gibbet ja wohl garnicht. Feige isses auch noch :q.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Wat ne linke Wehe, dat gibbet ja wohl garnicht. Feige isses auch noch :q.




öyyy...gar nich  :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Iiiihr seid doch alles Ferkels.... tz tz tz
Ich halte mich soooo schön zurück..2x hintereinander zur Wahl stehende Personen wissen wovon sie sprechen


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wen meinst'e denn mit iihr |kopfkrat?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Wen meinst'e denn mit iihr |kopfkrat?





würde mich auch interessieren...|bigeyes


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mööönsch Olaf, von dir brauchen wir doch gar nicht sprechen, oder??  

Und Simone??? Naja...jeder kanns lesen


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wat, alles Verleumdungen. Bin gerade dabei, mir rechtliche Schritte zu überlegen :q.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Wat, alles Verleumdungen. Bin gerade dabei, mir rechtliche Schritte zu überlegen :q.


Rechtliche Schritte?? so so.... Ich nenne das Tatsachen


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Männer !!!! :q:q:q:q:q nichts als dummes Zeug im Kopf :q:q:q


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> @Simönchen ! Dat lass man nicht die Honigmelone lesen..#d... oder sollte ich ihn mal nen Tip geben ;+??|kopfkrat.........



Ist schon angekommen, der Tipp!!! :vik:



SimonHH schrieb:


> 1.)
> ich habe eine fliegenrute,mit der hab ich hin-und hergewedelt
> 
> 2.)
> ich komm zu dir...und klau dir dat schrottiche modem wenn du dat machen solltest


nee, nee, der war's nicht...



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...bei mir liegts manchmal auch am stecker...ja nee...is schon klar :q
> ausreden...nix als ausreden...:q





SimonHH schrieb:


> nee nee...ich bin streng katholisch und äußerst sittsam |kopfkrat



und deshalb lässt Du Dich hier zu solch einer "sittsamen" Äußerung hinreißen:


SimonHH schrieb:


> mist...ich hab meine rute so oft in der hand gehabt,dat ich nu n tennisarm hab.:c
> 
> ich glaub...ich sollte ma wieder angeln gehn...|rolleyes :q


Darauf kann's doch nur eine Antwort geben:













...und vielleicht der gutgemeinte Rat, hier ein bißchen auf Deinen Umgang zu achten. So andauernd mit Mehrfachferkelchen und Dauernominierten schnacken, das musste ja irgendwann daneben gehen, näch?:q:q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...und vielleicht der gutgemeinte Rat, hier ein bißchen auf Deinen Umgang zu achten. So andauernd mit Mehrfachferkelchen und Dauernominierten schnacken, das musste ja irgendwann daneben gehen, näch?:q:q



Siehste Simone..Halt dich von Sunny fern :q:q


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Siehste Simone..Halt dich von Sunny fern :q:q



Kannste aus Erfahrung sagen, nech. 

Ist ganz schön ansteckend wenn man laufend mit Sunny verkehrt.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Kannste aus Erfahrung sagen, nech.


Ich ??? Was hab ich denn gemacht??? Ich schaue mir immer alles gaaaanz sittsam an...|uhoh:



caddel schrieb:


> _*Ist ganz schön ansteckend wenn man laufend mit Sunny verkehrt.*_



Naja...ich weiß ja net was du so mit Sunny machst, aber ich schreibe nur mit ihm :q

Achso.... soll ich den Spruch mal bei Honeymoon  mal melden ???:m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ist schon angekommen, der Tipp!!! :vik:
> 
> 
> nee, nee, der war's nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und deshalb lässt Du Dich hier zu solch einer "sittsamen" Äußerung hinreißen:
> 
> Darauf kann's doch nur eine Antwort geben:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...und vielleicht der gutgemeinte Rat, hier ein bißchen auf Deinen Umgang zu achten. So andauernd mit Mehrfachferkelchen und Dauernominierten schnacken, das musste ja irgendwann daneben gehen, näch?:q:q






siehste...genau deswegegen bin ich ja UNSCHULDIG!!!!!!  |muahah:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Kannste aus Erfahrung sagen, nech.
> 
> Ist ganz schön ansteckend wenn man laufend mit Sunny verkehrt.




du verkehrst mit sunny?? |bigeyes

boah ey... :q:q ....caddel....ollet schwienchen #6


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

brrrrrrr ganz langsam mit den jungen Pferden.|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich meinte mit verkehren das schreiben in verschiedenen Themen in denen auch Sunny tätig ist und nichts anderes.:e

Es ist schwierig auf seine postings zu antworten ohne selbst versaut zu schreiben. Das meinte ich mit ansteckend. |rotwerden

Ihr denkt aber wirklich immer um sieben Ecken.#d


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Achso.... soll ich den Spruch mal bei Honeymoon  mal melden ???:m



Nein lieber nicht.

Darauf ein #g


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Darauf kann's doch nur eine Antwort geben:


@Simönchen !!! Dat haste jetzt davon..... Kleine Sünden straft der liebe Gott sofort.........


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> @Simönchen !!! Dat haste jetzt davon..... Kleine Sünden straft der liebe Gott sofort.........




bursche...dein modem is geschichte...schwör ich dir :q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Männer !!!! :q:q:q:q:q nichts als dummes Zeug im Kopf :q:q:q


 Welchen Kopf meinst Du..??????????????##:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> bursche...dein modem is geschichte...schwör ich dir :q:q


 Jauuuu löpt wie de Pest :k


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Nein lieber nicht.
> 
> Darauf ein #g



Naguuuuuuuuuut , dann werd ich mal net so sein


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naguuuuuuuuuut , dann werd ich mal net so sein





...aber ich :q


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...aber ich :q




boaaah nee wat biste böse, und dat noch als Hamburcher Jung.:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> boaaah nee wat biste böse, und dat noch als Hamburcher Jung.:q




...:vik:....


ich darf dat...auge um auge,zahn um zahn :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich fasse es nicht.  |kopfkrat

Kaum ist man ein paar Tage nicht da, schon treibt Ihr es hier wieder hübsch bunt und versaut |bigeyes Ich bin entsetzt#d:q:m









Simone, wenn Du Caddel nicht verpetzt, tue ich es eben ich bin kein Hamburger


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich fasse es nicht.  |kopfkrat
> 
> Kaum ist man ein paar Tage nicht da, schon treibt Ihr es hier wieder hübsch bunt und versaut |bigeyes Ich bin entsetzt#d:q:m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simone, wenn Du Caddel nicht verpetzt, tue ich es eben ich bin kein Hamburger






tom...mein herzblatt...hab honichkugel schon bescheid gesacht  #6


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> tom...mein herzblatt...hab honichkugel schon bescheid gesacht  #6



Feinifein. Zucht, Recht und Ordnung geht vor Lokalpatriotismus#6

Und wer es mit Meerschweinchen Sunny treibt und sich ansteckt, gehört bestraft


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hallo ihr süßen alle zusammen.
Ihr seid ja gut drauf.

@ nemles

Ich habe deine Schüssel noch hier liegen. Haste die schon vermist?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Feinifein. Zucht, Recht und Ordnung geht vor Lokalpatriotismus#6
> 
> Und wer es mit Meerschweinchen Sunny treibt und sich ansteckt, gehört bestraft





....rrrrrääääääätüüüüüüüüch.....#6  :q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo ihr süßen alle zusammen.
> Ihr seid ja gut drauf.




hallo süße...|wavey:


jo....sind wir  :vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hey..... üüütiiiii... biste mit Wuselchen am Samstag mit dem Bööötchen draußen??


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja gut drauf.
> Auweiah, woher weißt Du das denn nun schon wieder :q:q
> 
> @ nemles
> 
> Ich habe deine Schüssel noch hier liegen. Haste die schon vermist?



Ich nicht, aber mein Weib.:q Hab einfach behauptet, Du wollest sie abwaschen und mir beim nächsten Mal wiedergeben.
Du hast sie doch hoffentlich geputzt?:m


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo ihr süßen alle zusammen.
> Ihr seid ja gut drauf.
> 
> @ nemles
> 
> Ich habe deine Schüssel noch hier liegen. Haste die schon vermist?




Habt Ihr keine Toiletten bei Euch, so dass man seine eigene Schüssel mitbringen muß ?

Für Schwarzenbek ist das ja bekannt. Die haben ja auch ne Landjugend.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Für Schwarzenbek ist das ja bekannt. Die haben ja auch ne Landjugend.


 Soweit ich weiss ist Tom da sogar Erster Vorsitzener oder war dat bei den Pfadfindern...???????????


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss ist Tom da sogar Erster Vorsitzener oder war dat bei den Pfadfindern...???????????


Nö Micha, das verwechselst Du. Ich bin erster Vorsitzender in der PdU. Partei der Unzufriedenen.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hey..... üüütiiiii... biste mit Wuselchen am Samstag mit dem Bööötchen draußen??



Kannst du Gedanken lesen?
Hatte ihn auch schon wegen Samstag gefragt.
Ich muss mich entscheiden.
Will ich Freitag mit ihm Brandungsangeln oder Samstag mit ihm Boot fahren. Beides kann er nicht.
Ich möchte aber beides, weil ich schon reichlich Wattis geholt habe.
Bootfahren ist mir aber sehr wichtig. Will wissen, ob der Motor jetzt endlich gut läuft.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich nicht, aber mein Weib.:q Hab einfach behauptet, Du wollest sie abwaschen und mir beim nächsten Mal wiedergeben.
> Du hast sie doch hoffentlich geputzt?:m




Die sieht aus wie neu.
Nichts mehr zu sehen .....................................


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Ütttiiiiiii: Dann fahrt mal mit dem Boot am Samstag..dann sieht man sich nämlich


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss ist Tom da sogar Erster Vorsitzener oder war dat bei den Pfadfindern...???????????



Was absolut nichts verwerfliches ist.
Da gab es immer super Feten in Basthorst. 
Ich kann Euch sagen,......uih, uih, uih... die Mädels vom Lande.

Noch eine tolle Einrichtung in Schwarzenbek ist das Teil mit der Verbrüderung. 
Dzu schreib ich jetzt mal nix, aber ich denke der Tom weiß was ich meine.................

.......Schlag in Delfzyl nie ein Kind, denn es könnte dein eigenes sein.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Noch eine tolle Einrichtung in Schwarzenbek ist das Teil mit der Verbrüderung.
> Dzu schreib ich jetzt mal nix, aber ich denke der Tom weiß was ich meine.................
> 
> .......Schlag in Delfzyl nie ein Kind, denn es könnte dein eigenes sein.



Da haben wir sogar einen ganzen Strassenzug in Verbrüderungsring getauft.


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Da haben wir sogar einen ganzen Strassenzug in Verbrüderungsring getauft.



Tom, das weiß ich doch. In Schwarzenbek schlage ich doch auch keine Kinder.:q Obwohl dass jetzt schon Leute im mittleren alter wären. Ist ja immerhin schon 30 Jahre her.

Bei den Verbrüderungstouren war ich mit nach Holland, Belgien und in die Schweiz.

Wenn ich die Bilder von damals sehe, frag ich mich noch immer woher die Kondition kam.:k:k


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Achso.... soll ich den Spruch mal bei Honeymoon  mal melden ???:m


Wo wir gerade bei Sprüchen sind: Kennst Du den mit dem Steinhaus und den Gläsern, oder wie war der nochmal???:q

Aber das mit Sunny wusste ich ja gar nicht. Ich hoffe, es ist nichts Ernstes sondern nur das hier!!! Ich weiß auch nicht, was da jetzt von caddel ferkelig ist, wenn er sagt:


caddel schrieb:


> Ist ganz schön ansteckend wenn man laufend mit Sunny verkehrt.


Ich finde schon, dass wir als toleranter Haufen die jeweiligen sexuellen Vorlieben anderer Boardies respektieren sollten, auch wenn es sich um gleichgeschlechtliche Beziehungen handelt. Was ich nicht gut finde, ist, dass er hier so intime Details über seinen Sunny preisgibt...#d#d#d


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Recht hast Du.|wavey:














Trotzdem, ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Ütttiiiiiii: Dann fahrt mal mit dem Boot am Samstag..dann sieht man sich nämlich



Okay.
Dann mach ich mit Wuselchen die Bootsfahrt. Mit der Aussicht, dich dort zu treffen, macht die Entscheidung doch glatt leichter.
Werde aber auch morgen Abend am Deich sitzen. Hab ja nunmal die Wattis.

Wuselchen:
Bist du damit einverstanden??


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Und ich kann nicht zum angeln :c:c:cmuß ja meine Kinder hüten


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich muss aber auch immer auf dem Sprung sein. Bernd, mein Mann, hat Notdienst. Und wenn er los muss ist für mich das Angeln zuende.


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich muss aber auch immer auf dem Sprung sein. Bernd, mein Mann, hat Notdienst. Und wenn er los muss ist für mich das Angeln zuende.



Na , dann hoffe ich das er dann mal eine ruhige Schicht hat , und Du somit in Ruhe angeln kannst 

LG Tanja


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Sprüchen sind: Kennst Du den mit dem Steinhaus und den Gläsern, oder wie war der nochmal???:q
> 
> Aber das mit Sunny wusste ich ja gar nicht. Ich hoffe, es ist nichts Ernstes sondern nur das hier!!! Ich weiß auch nicht, was da jetzt von caddel ferkelig ist, wenn er sagt:
> Ich finde schon, dass wir als toleranter Haufen die jeweiligen sexuellen Vorlieben anderer Boardies respektieren sollten, auch wenn es sich um gleichgeschlechtliche Beziehungen handelt. Was ich nicht gut finde, ist, dass er hier so intime Details über seinen Sunny preisgibt...#d#d#d







jaja...aber wehe dat simonchen wedelt mit der rute #d


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> jaja...aber wehe dat simonchen wedelt mit der rute #d


solange dat simonchen dat nich inne Öffentlichkeit verkünden tut...:m


----------



## Pit der Barsch

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hallo Michelinmännchen#h
Hier mal ein paar Infos !!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love-and-Peace-Festival


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Danke für die Info , les ich mir gleich mal durch #h

LG Tanja


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> solange dat simonchen dat nich inne Öffentlichkeit verkünden tut...:m






......


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Ütttiiiiiii: Dann fahrt mal mit dem Boot am Samstag..dann sieht man sich nämlich


@Ute !!!|kopfkrat Ich glaub wir gehen Freitag lieber Brandungsangeln.....|bla:|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Okay.
> 
> Wuselchen:
> Bist du damit einverstanden??


 Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ..
 Ich schreib Dir gleich noch ne PN :l


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Kannst Du auch mal was schreiben OHNE zu meckern ;+#d.... :vik: Ansonsten hast Du ab heute nen neuen Spitznamen ( Meckerhannes und nicht mehr Luckenhannes :q:q:q)


 
naja wenn einer meint es machen zu müssen um seine beiträge hoch zu puschen ist es ja in ordnung,er sollte es dann nur schreiben,ansonsten nervt es....
eine ganze seite voll nur von einer person mit zitierten antworten...



caddel schrieb:


> Matze nicht älter, nur vorsichtiger. Wir stehen ja unter |bigeyes
> 
> Im Übrigen denken wohl alle jetzt an den Mann im roten Kittel mit dem schweren braunen Sack und der verästelten Rute in der Hand. Da ist Schweinkram schreiben Nebensache.
> 
> Gruß
> caddel


 
ach du shize,ne verästelte rute,dat tut weh |bigeyes



SimonHH schrieb:


> mist...ich hab meine rute so oft in der hand gehabt,dat ich nu n tennisarm hab.:c
> 
> ich glaub...ich sollte ma wieder angeln gehn...|rolleyes :q


 
ist glaub ich das beste was du machen kannst :m



Ute schrieb:


> .
> 
> @ nemles
> 
> Ich habe deine Schüssel noch hier liegen. Haste die schon vermist?


 
nana,wat war da denn wieder los?
gibts was,was ihr berichten müsst|kopfkrat


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Sprüchen sind: Kennst Du den mit dem Steinhaus und den Gläsern, oder wie war der nochmal???:q



Naja, ich bin doch nun sooooo brav geworden, da kann ich doch auch mal sowas schreiben, sonst werde ich immer verpetzt


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Micha: tz tz tz. dann bleib du halt am Samstag zu Hause 

@Ute: Du darfst dann aber net soooo weit raus fahren.... Weil wenn der Strand wieder so klein ist , dann seht ihr mich ja gar nicht


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Was ist denn hier los |bigeyes. Kaum zieht man sich abends zurück, werden die übelsten Gerüchte über einen verbreitet.

@caddel
Wir müssen uns mal ernsthaft unterhalten. So geht dat hier nicht #d.

Behaupten, dass es ansteckend ist, wenn man mit mir verkehrt und mich mehr oder weniger als A..lritter darstellen, dass haut dem Fass ja wohl dem Boden aus . 

Da lass dir mal was einfallen, wie du das wieder gut machen willst :q.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Micha: tz tz tz. dann bleib du halt am Samstag zu Hause
> 
> @Ute: Du darfst dann aber net soooo weit raus fahren.... Weil wenn der Strand wieder so klein ist , dann seht ihr mich ja gar nicht



Du wirst mich schon wieder einfangen.:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

...hier is wat los...|uhoh:...nur IRRE hier :vik:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...hier is wat los...|uhoh:...nur IRRE hier :vik:



Na endlich vollzählig :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Na endlich vollzählig :q




...#6 :m :q....


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...hier is wat los...|uhoh:...nur IRRE hier :vik:



Aber das sind wir gerne.

@ Sunny

Lieber Sunny,|wavey:

selbstverständlich wollte ich dich nicht als A..alritter verunglimpfen.
Auch wollte ich dich nicht mit Krankheiten wie Tripper, Siphylles oder anderen juckenden, triebgesteuerten Dingen in Verbindung bringen.

Nie nicht.

Leider kann ich nichts dafür, das hier einige User solch korekte Aussagen wie, Spass mit Sunny haben ist ansteckend und verleitet zum Schreiben fahndungswürdiger Sätze, denn das wollte ich mit meinem Satz ja nur ausdrücken, total umdrehen und daraus echte Sauereien machen.

Also Sunny, bitte wieder lieb mit mir sein und nicht mehr |krach:

Gruß
caddel|wavey:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Oha, da zieht wohl einer sozusagen den Sch..z ein


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Juten Morgen #h
Na , wart ihr Alle artig , oder gab es was mit der Rute ? 

LG Tanja


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Keiner schreibt mehr:c


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Juten Morgen #h
> Na , wart ihr Alle artig , oder gab es was mit der Rute ?
> 
> LG Tanja



ich bin immer artig :q . Ute war doch mit Wuselchen unterwegs heute oder ? Vielleicht hat sie ja ne Rute von ihm bekommen und muß damit spielen :q:q ( ganz unschuldig kuck :q )


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> ich bin immer artig :q . Ute war doch mit Wuselchen unterwegs heute oder ? Vielleicht hat sie ja ne Rute von ihm bekommen und muß damit spielen :q:q ( ganz unschuldig kuck :q )
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha





färkl #d


----------



## Pit der Barsch

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Juten Morgen #h
> Na , wart ihr Alle artig , oder gab es was mit der Rute ?
> 
> LG Tanja


 
Ich hole erst morgern Früh meine Rute raus.:m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> ich bin immer artig :q . Ute war doch mit Wuselchen unterwegs heute oder ? Vielleicht hat sie ja ne Rute von ihm bekommen und muß damit spielen :q:q ( ganz unschuldig kuck :q )
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




Moin,

ich musste mich 2 mal vor ihn knieen.
Und der Abend erst ...........................................



10 Dorsche und 3 Platten haben dem Wasser entziehen können. Es war ein super toller Angeltag.
Wir haben es aber nicht geschaft, Marco zu sehen.
Denn der Strand war sooooooooo klein. ^^

Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, schreibe ich es ausführlicher. ^^


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Vielleicht hat sie ja ne Rute von ihm bekommen und muß damit spielen :q:q





Ute schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich musste mich 2 mal vor ihn knieen.
> Und der Abend erst ...........................................
> Wir haben es aber nicht geschaft
> 
> Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, schreibe ich es ausführlicher. ^^



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

P.S. Entschuldigt meine verwackelte Handschrift


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

...immer diese doppeldeutigkeiten und anspielungen...#d...neeeeee neeeeeee...das muß sooooooofort unterbunden werden!!|znaika:  

das ganze verkommt hier ja zum lottertrööt!! |motz:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich musste mich 2 mal vor ihn knieen.
> Und der Abend erst ...........................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, schreibe ich es ausführlicher. ^^


 Das ist ja wohl schon ausführlich genug oder  ???
 Man war dat ein geiler Tag.....
(und Ute erstmal :k )


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl schon ausführlich genug oder  ???
> Man war dat ein geiler Tag.....
> (und Ute erstmal :k )





...pfui...färkl


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
wo bin ich hier bloß gelandet


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> wo bin ich hier bloß gelandet





tanja...ganz ehrlich...frag lieber nich :q:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> wo bin ich hier bloß gelandet








​


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


>


 #6#6#6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hey Wusel, schickes Avatarbild 

Wir haben zu zweit 11 schöne Leos gefangen... Naja nächstesmal könnt ihr wirklich mal rankommen


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> ​



Geht nicht habe Migräne :q:q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naja nächstesmal könnt ihr wirklich mal rankommen


 Das muss Du den Kapitän sagen... ich als Bootsjunge hab nicht viel zu melden..... :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Geht nicht habe Migräne :q:q:q


 Stell Dich man nicht so an


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Das muss Du den Kapitän sagen... ich als Bootsjunge hab nicht viel zu melden..... :q



Na toll.... Ja ja, die Ute ist nun Schuld...Ist klar


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wer denn sonst? :q
Hab Wuselchen aber auch nicht schreien hören: Lass uns zum TP! :k


Also für die Neugiriegen:
Es war einmal ein einsames Boot am Strand. Das lag so ganz alleine. Die anderen Boote waren schon unterwegs. Und endlich kamen da zwei nette Menschen, haben es dann aus Mitleid ins Wasser geschoben und zu den anderen Booten gefahren. Die Tour hatte aber etwas länger gedauert, weil die Menschen nu mal ebend langsam fahren wollten. Die wollten unbediengt das soo super ruhige Wasser genießen. Und dabei hielten sie auch noch die Ruten raus. Naja, aber endlich bei den anderen Booten angekommen haben sie den Motor ausgemacht. Und nu hatten sie uns treiben lassen von der supertollen ruhigen See. Und das Bötchen war glücklich. :q:q:q

Reicht Euch die Geschichte???
Nein!!

Also gut. Dann hier noch mehr.
Als das Boot dann nu so daher schaukelte haben wir unsere Ruten fertig gemacht. Jeder eine aber auch eine Rute mit Gummi. Man hörte ja immer, das die Dorsche ja soo gut auf Gummi beißen! Aber unsere Gummis mochten die nicht. Die Farbe versucht, das Gewicht versucht- nöh. Naja, egal.
Ich hatte mal wieder den ersten und kleinsten Fisch aus dem Wasser gezogen. Und wie. 
Rute steht fest im Rohr, biegt sich, biegt sich mehr und mehr. Mist, ein hänger. Ich kurbel. Mist. Ich hänge. Ich zieh das Boot nach hinten. (Marco kennt ja das Spiel) Und weiter und weiter. Schnurr will nicht reißen. Und ? Schwups! Die Rute ist wieder frei. Ganz leicht zu krubeln. Na, nichts darn denke ich. Aber mal nachsehen, ob noch Würmer dran sind. Würmer?? Nein!! Eine mini Platte. |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Dann kamen noch zwei größere Platten bei Wuselchen. Ach, haben wir heute Schollentag??
Wer hatte denn den ersten Dorsch. Weiß ich nicht mehr. Aber auf jeden Fall hatten die Dorsche bei Wuselchen immer randale gemacht. Und bei mir hingen sie wie ein nasser Sack am Harken. Aber jedes mal. 
Zwischen durch mal Marco angerufen. Sabbel, sabbel. Ja wir kommen gleich. Danach große Besprechung: Sollen wir zum TL? Nöh, wir fangen hier doch so gut. Und schöne große Dorsche. so um die 55- 65 cm.  Nöh, wir bleiben. Okay. Wir bleiben. 
Und nu das Knieen.:q
Wuselchen hat mal wieder einen mätchigen rüttler an der Rute! Krubel. Kurbel. Und der Fisch schwamm hin und her. War halt an Wuselchens Rute.  Und was macht dann so Fisch? Nimmt auch die anderen Schnüre mit. Dorsch also erstmal rein und dann Knoten entflechten. Damit auch helfen konnte, habe mich hingekniet. :vik:
Und dann hält mir Wuselchen mir meine blaue Schur hin und sagt:
Hier zappelt es. Gib her. Oh, ja. Es zappelt. 
Wuselchen wollte erst nicht, das ich den Fisch reinhole. Er wollte nicht noch mehr Schnurim Boot haben. Ich erst 10cm reingeholt, dann 20cm reingeholt. Dann mehr und mehr. Der kann nicht weg kam noch Wuselchen. Ich grins. Hol und hol. Ich kann doch nicht den Fisch da so zappeln lassen. Dorsch rein, versorgt, Wurm auf den Harken und alles wieder ins Wasser. Nu hatte ich auch wieder Augen für Wuselchen und seinem Knoten. Den haben wir dann zusammen gelöst. 
Konnte mich also wieder um mein Gummi kümmern. Und was ist das? Da ist ein Fisch dran. Einfach so! Hole den Dorsch hoch. Der hatte sich um die Schnur umgewickelt. Aber dem armen Fischen konnte geholfen werden. 

Dann habe ich irgenwann mal mit meinem Schatzi telefoniert und musste voll los lachen.
Wuselchen wolte wieder eine Rute raus schmeißen und hatte mit wucht meine Rute erwischt. Dabei wickelt sich sein Vorfach natürlich um meine Schnur und die Wattwürmer hingen ihm im Gesicht. Aber so an der Seite, das er sie nicht sofort gesehen hatte. Und dieses rum gucken vom ihm entriss mit ein lautes gelächter. Da hat mein Mann mir lieber noch viel Spaß gewünscht und wir haben aufgelegt. Nachdem die Würmer nu aus Wuselchens Gesicht waren kam wieder das entknoten. Ich also wieder hin zu ihm. Natürlich knieend. |supergri

Irgendwann waren wir so weit draußen, das der Strand wieder soooo klein war. Motor also angeschmiessen und wieder dem Strand entgegen. Wieder Lagebesprechung. Wollten aber dort hin wo alles so gut angefangen hatte und nicht zum TP. Hatte aber nicht viel genutzt. Die Fische waren weg.
Die Boote um uns wurden immer weniger. Bis kein Boot mehr da war. Also schweren Herzens haben wir uns dann auch auf dem Rückweg gemacht. In der späten Dämmerung. Und unterwegs wieder Lagerbesprechung. Sollen wir noch mal kurz?? Mmhh, eigentlich schon. 
Sind dann bis zum Liegeplatz zurück und da vor dem Stand haben wir dann noch mal jeder eine Rute rausgelassen. Oh war das schön. So weit in der Dämmerung (im dunkeln) aus dem Boot zu angeln. Weil ich schon die ganze Zeit nicht mehr sitzten konnte habe ich mich hingelegt und die Rutenspitzte beobachtet. Wuselchen hat es mir dann nach gemacht. So lagen wir dann da. Aber nicht sehr lange. Hatten halt beide ein mulmiges Gefühl, da ich noch kein Licht am Boot habe.

Alles zusammen:
Hätte kaum besser sein können, dieser Angeltag.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So so... aber nächste Woche könnt ihr net wech fahren...dann müsst ihr immer schööön in unserer Nähe bleiben 
Na, dann ist ja nen bissl bei euch raus gekommen... ist doch schön...

Seid wann hast du Schwimmwesten an Bord???


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Schon immer.   War da schon mal anders?#c

Am Samstag werden wir brav bleiben. |supergri

Die Schwimmwesten musten ja nun sein.


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ute sehr schöner Bericht :m , das hätte ich auch gerne gesehen wie er die Würmer im Gesicht hatte |supergri|supergri|supergri . Ihr hattet ne Menge Spaß und auch noch Fische gefangen , schöner kann ein Angeltag doch nicht sein . 

LG Tanja


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Schon immer.   War da schon mal anders?#c


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Ich glaub es war auch mal anders |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ute und Micha #6

Schönes Ding und goile Nummer :m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Ich glaub es war auch mal anders |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Nagut.
Etwas.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> :m , das hätte ich auch gerne gesehen wie er die Würmer im Gesicht hatte |supergri|supergri|supergri .
> 
> LG Tanja














......................|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Rutenute !!!!! Schöner Bericht..:k. Herzhaft gelacht #h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Freut mich! #6

Mein schwerster Dorsch hatte fast 1,5 Kg

@ Marco
Auf dem Bild mit mir sieht man den Strand. ^^


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> ......................|supergri|supergri|supergri



Hee , hee werd mal nicht frech |splat2::q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

jo...petri euch beiden :m

schöner bericht,ute #6


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Nur weil der BFF am Wochenende mal nicht online ist, meinen einzelne Strategen gleich, die Situation nutzen zu können...#d#d


SimonHH schrieb:


> ...immer diese doppeldeutigkeiten und anspielungen...#d...neeeeee neeeeeee...das muß sooooooofort unterbunden werden!!|znaika:
> 
> das ganze verkommt hier ja zum lottertrööt!! |motz:


Richtig erkannt, aber keiner kommt auf die Idee, mal was zu melden.
Also liebe Fahndungshelfer, das war keine Meisterleistung!!!:q:q
Dabei freut mich das hier doch irgendwie ganz besonders::vik::vik::vik:


hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Ute war doch mit Wuselchen unterwegs heute oder ? Vielleicht hat sie ja ne Rute von ihm bekommen und muß damit spielen :q:q













Micha, willkommen bei der Dezemberwahl !!!!:q:q:q


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hier ist ja was los :q.

@Ute
Feiner Bericht #6.




Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Geht nicht habe Migräne :q:q:q



Das passt sich ganz ausgezeichnet. Ich hab gerade nen Aspirin genommen. Wie hättest du es gerne, als Zäpfchen oder schlucken |supergri?


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Sunny

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, ferkelt's sich ganz ungeniert...


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Der ganze Trööt hier ist doch eine einzige "Schweinerei" |supergri, da macht so'n Vorschlag zur Vorgehensweise bei der Medikamenteneinnahme den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett .


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Honeyball schrieb:


> Dabei freut mich das hier doch irgendwie ganz besonders::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micha, willkommen bei der Dezemberwahl !!!!:q:q:q



Wer hat mich da verpeßt , Hand heben #d#d|supergri .Da hab ich es über 5 Jahre und über 6000 Postings geschafft Ferkelfrei zu schreiben und das jetzt :c|supergri . Ute und Wuselchen haben einen schlechten Einfluß auf mich :c|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moinsen

das kommt davon wenn man in diesem trööt mit schreibt.
er staht unter dauer beobachtung ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dabei freut mich das hier doch irgendwie ganz besonders::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micha, willkommen bei der Dezemberwahl !!!!:q:q:q


 @Hornimichel !! Irgendwann erwischt es jeden....


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wurde auch Zeit, dass die olle Petze mal einen übergebraten bekommt #6 :q.


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hey ihr alle,

man sagte mir ich solle mich hier nochmal anmelden in diesem neuen Tröööt, was auch immer dies heißen soll.
Ich wäre gern am 24.01.09 in Dahme dabei.

liebe grüße
olli


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Ich wäre gern am 24.01.09 in Dahme dabei.
> 
> liebe grüße
> olli


#6... Na denn mal Willkommen in der Ferkel/Chaostruppe


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Hey ihr alle,
> 
> man sagte mir ich solle mich hier nochmal anmelden in diesem neuen Tröööt, was auch immer dies heißen soll.
> Ich wäre gern am 24.01.09 in Dahme dabei.
> 
> liebe grüße
> olli


Hallo Olli,

super. Dies freut uns, das noch mehr Frischblut nach kommt. :vik:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------




Und ich harmloses Mädchsen bringe unseren braven Micha aus seinem Konzept?
Micha! Was soll nur werden, wenn wir öfters mal angeln gehen.  |bigeyes :l #g


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Hier ist ja was los :q.
> 
> @Ute
> Feiner Bericht #6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das passt sich ganz ausgezeichnet. Ich hab gerade nen Aspirin genommen. Wie hättest du es gerne, als Zäpfchen oder schlucken |supergri?



Och wenn Du mich schon so lieb fragst , dann nehme ich das Zäpchen ! :q

LG Tanja


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ooooh, dass kannst du doch hier nicht so einfach ausplaudern |bigeyes |supergri.

Das wird ja spannend, wenn wir mal zusammen in der Brandung stehen .


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

:q:q:q:q
Sunny, willste nicht auch am 24.1. dabei sein?


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich kann da leider nicht . Bin an dem WE in Berlin.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Du Böeswicht.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

jaja,dat ist doch nur ne faule ausrede...
du hast angst diese ferkelbande live zu treffen...

ps:herzlich willkommen olli b.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Olli,
> 
> super. Dies freut uns, das noch mehr Frischblut nach kommt. :vik:
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und ich harmloses Mädchsen bringe unseren braven Micha aus seinem Konzept?
> Micha! Was soll nur werden, wenn wir öfters mal angeln gehen.  |bigeyes :l #g




Moin moin Ute

Harmloses Mädel|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Konnte Freitag Nachmittag leider nicht rum kommen um dich kennen zu lernen,da meine Tochter nicht wollte
Diese woche habe ich aber frei,falls Ihr die tage am Strand seid
Der Bericht mit der Bootstour von Samstag war echt super#6
Am 24.01. schaut es bei mir ganz gut aus,da ich Nachtwachen frei habe:q

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na dat ist doch wunderbar...
da immer ran,freu dich auf die truppe...
empfehlenswert ist es auch dort bei der ute zu nächtigen ;-)


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Celler

Ich fahre nur ne halbe Std. bis Dahme Aber erst ab morgen,da kommen meine neuen Winterräder ans Auto#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Hornmichl: Schön, schön, schön.... Endlich mal der Richtige :g:vik::vik::vik: ICh freu mich mal so richtig darüber :q:q

@Olli P.: Siehste, hast den Weg ja doch hier her gefunden


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Geht ja auch um das feuchtere #g. Nicht nur um die Entfernung :q.


Muss mal zu Hause meinem Mann schön Augen machen, damit er mich wieder los ziehen lässt |uhoh:

Bist ab jetzt auch auf der Liste :m.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Hornmichl: Schön, schön, schön.... Endlich mal der Richtige :g:vik::vik::vik: ICh freu mich mal so richtig darüber :q:q
> 
> @Olli P.: Siehste, hast den Weg ja doch hier her gefunden


Ahha, von dir kam der Wink. 
Was hast noch so alles erzählt? |bla:


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Geht ja auch um das feuchtere #g. Nicht nur um die Entfernung :q.
> 
> 
> Muss mal zu Hause meinem Mann schön Augen machen, damit er mich wieder los ziehen lässt |uhoh:
> 
> Bist ab jetzt auch auf der Liste :m.




Ja das bin Ich#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Geht ja auch um das feuchtere .Nicht nur um die Entfernung :q.


 

na du legst es drauf an...


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Ahha, von dir kam der Wink.
> Was hast noch so alles erzählt? |bla:


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Wer hat mich da verpeßt , Hand heben #d#d|supergri .Da hab ich es über 5 Jahre und über 6000 Postings geschafft Ferkelfrei zu schreiben und das jetzt :c|supergri . Ute und Wuselchen haben einen schlechten Einfluß auf mich :c|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha









schöööööööööööööööönes ding |muahah:  #6

willkommen im club,michl :vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Wurde auch Zeit, dass die olle Petze mal einen übergebraten bekommt #6 :q.





......























jaja...die kleinen sünden werden sofort gesündigt...oder so ähnlich


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ach ja...wat ich noch schreiben wollte......mit 24.01.09 geht klar :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ..mit 24.01.09 geht klar :vik:


|bigeyes  Dat kann ja heiter werden.... |bla:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes  Dat kann ja heiter werden.... |bla:



...nunja...ich sags mal so...



JO!




......


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na hoffentlich kommt diesmal nichts dazwischen...


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Ooooh, dass kannst du doch hier nicht so einfach ausplaudern |bigeyes |supergri.
> 
> Das wird ja spannend, wenn wir mal zusammen in der Brandung stehen .



Warum das denn nicht ? Was ist denn an einem Zäpfchen so schlimm ? Du hast mich halt gefragt und ich habe dir nur höflich eine antwort gegeben . Selbst schuld :q:q:q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hui ich steh ja auch mit auf der Liste #6 :vik::vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

irgend wie find ich den namen michelinmännchen ja geil....
fährt dein mann evt lkw


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Warum das denn nicht ? Was ist denn an einem Zäpfchen so schlimm ? Du hast mich halt gefragt und ich habe dir nur höflich eine antwort gegeben . Selbst schuld :q:q:q




@ sunny


:q:q siehste je weiter man gen Norden kommt, umso experimentierfreudiger wird die Damenwelt.:q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> na hoffentlich kommt diesmal nichts dazwischen...






nee nee matze...außer die ostsee hat kein wasser mehr


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Matze nein , mein Mann ist Kapitän auf nem Schiff 
den Namen hab ich als Spitznamen auf der Hai IV , hatte letztes Jahr im Winter von meinem Mann ne dicke Winterjacke in weiß/blau an , die war mir natürlich viel zu große ging mir bis über die Knie und wenn ich die Mütze auf hatte konnte man nurnoch meine Augen und Nase sehen :q und aufeinmal hieß ich so |uhoh: naja , aber sie war mollig warm |wavey:

@caddel wir Weiber sind immer experimentierfreudig :q:q#6


LG Tanja


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ SimonHH und das wird so schnell nicht passieren,sei denn es zieht jemand den Korken und lässt das Wasser ab#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Und es geht schon wieder rund hier |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> @ SimonHH und das wird so schnell nicht passieren,sei denn es zieht jemand den Korken und lässt das Wasser ab#6
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 Da kannst Du froh sein das Du Simone noch nicht kennst.... weil selbst dat schafft er....|supergri (Küsschen Simon:k)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Da kannst Du froh sein das Du Simone noch nicht kennst.... weil selbst dat schafft er....|supergri (Küsschen Simon:k)






:l  *knutsch


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Boaaaaah...ist ja ekelig mit euch beiden #d#d#d


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hm...ma kucken...vielleicht mach ich den moses...dann latschen wir nach dänemark und klaun uns n paar anständige mefos


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Boaaaaah...ist ja ekelig mit euch beiden #d#d#d





marcoschatzischmatzeknuddlknutscherengel...:k


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Ute..... Ich wiöll doch net mehr, wenn diese "Tächtelmächtel" so weiter gehen


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Ute..... Ich wiöll doch net mehr, wenn diese "Tächtelmächtel" so weiter gehen





...wir wissen wo du wohnst...kneifen is nich :l  :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> nee nee matze...außer die ostsee hat kein wasser mehr


 
stimmt,da hab ich noch garnicht dran gedacht...
na wollen wir mal hoffen das ute und micha bei ihren ganzen angel trips nicht zu viele fische fangen,denn sonst sinkt der meeresspiegel ja auch und wir müssen so weit am strand latschen ;-)



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> @Matze nein , mein Mann ist Kapitän auf nem Schiff
> den Namen hab ich als Spitznamen auf der Hai IV , hatte letztes Jahr im Winter von meinem Mann ne dicke Winterjacke in weiß/blau an , die war mir natürlich viel zu große ging mir bis über die Knie und wenn ich die Mütze auf hatte konnte man nurnoch meine Augen und Nase sehen :q und aufeinmal hieß ich so |uhoh: naja , aber sie war mollig warm
> 
> 
> LG Tanja


 

ah,alles klar.....weiß blaues michelinmännchen #h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Ute..... Ich wiöll doch net mehr, wenn diese "Tächtelmächtel" so weiter gehen



Dann gehen wir beide los. #h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> stimmt,da hab ich noch garnicht dran gedacht...
> na wollen wir mal hoffen das ute und micha bei ihren ganzen angel trips nicht zu viele fische fangen,denn sonst sinkt der meeresspiegel ja auch und *wir müssen so weit am strand latschen ;-)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ach wat...dat wird einfach mit erhöhter wurfweite kompensiert


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> stimmt,da hab ich noch garnicht dran gedacht...
> na wollen wir mal hoffen das ute und micha bei ihren ganzen angel trips nicht zu viele fische fangen,denn sonst sinkt der meeresspiegel ja auch und wir müssen so weit am strand latschen ;-)



Keine Panik.
Wuselchen füllt schon wieder auf. :m |supergri |wavey:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Keine Panik.
> Wuselchen füllt schon wieder auf. :m |supergri |wavey:


|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> celler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> stimmt,da hab ich noch garnicht dran gedacht...
> na wollen wir mal hoffen das ute und micha bei ihren ganzen angel trips nicht zu viele fische fangen,denn sonst sinkt der meeresspiegel ja auch und *wir müssen so weit am strand latschen ;-)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ach wat...dat wird einfach mit erhöhter wurfweite kompensiert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> na jut wenn du das sagst.
> dann werd ich morgen nochmal schnell auffer wiese dat schmeißen über 300 m erlernen... |supergri
> 
> 
> 
> Ute schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Keine Panik.
> Wuselchen füllt schon wieder auf. :m |supergri |wavey:
> 
> Zum Vergrößern anklicken....
> 
> 
> igit...
> dat zeugs will ich nicht an der angel haben,dann hol ich mir gleich das wuselchen ran....zum sauber le... ach sorry mein sauber putzen..
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Keine Panik.
> Wuselchen füllt schon wieder auf. :m |supergri |wavey:




|bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

so ihr lieben...ich werd ma noch n bischen auf nachtschicht.
ferkelt hier nich so rum...seid lieb...(ok ok...ich hör ja schon auf so n quatsch zu schreiben)


bis morgen...#h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Tja, wenn man Morgens sooo viel Kaffee trinkt, muss dat ja nu irgendwo hin. 
Und der Meeresspiegel bleibt da wo er ist. 

Simönchen,
wir sind doch immer lieb. |smlove2:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

igit dat ja noch ekliger,das sieht man ja noch nicht mal


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Ferkelbande!

Petri Ute & Wusel, toller Bericht.

Wenn das so weitergeht mit euch Ferkeln zieh ich mich mal ganz warm und dicht an, so dass mir keiner zu nahe treten kann und mir womöglich noch irgendwelche A-Torpedos hineinschiebt.




SimonHH schrieb:


> ach ja...wat ich noch schreiben wollte......mit 24.01.09 geht klar :vik:



och nee.....der auch noch...nah das wird ja was!:vik:
das Riesenferkel kommt auch......
bin dann mal ganz schnell weech...............


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man Morgens sooo viel Kaffee trinkt, muss dat ja nu irgendwo hin.
> Und der Meeresspiegel bleibt da wo er ist.


Du musst aber auch alles verraten |bla:|bla:|bla:..... Denk bloss nächstes mal an nen 10 Liter Eimer die Schüssel war doch ein bischen  lütt...|supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wie??Hat die Kaffeetasse net gereicht???


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Nur mal ne Frage so nebenbei, angelt ihr eigentlich auch, wenn ihr euch am Strand trefft :q?


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Klar. 
Die Ruten stehen doch im Ständer.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man Morgens sooo viel Kaffee trinkt, muss dat ja nu irgendwo hin.
> Und der Meeresspiegel bleibt da wo er ist.
> *
> Simönchen,
> wir sind doch immer lieb.|smlove2:*





...|sagnix....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Klar.
> Die Ruten stehen doch im Ständer.



...ruten...stehen...ständer...#d...manmanman...OLLES FÄRKL!! :q:q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...ruten...stehen...ständer...#d...manmanman...OLLES FÄRKL!! :q:q



;+;+ Was Du immer hast ? Steht Deine Rute nie im Ständer ? Oder hälst Du sie die ganze Zeit in der Hand ? ;+;+

LG Tanja


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Nur mal ne Frage so nebenbei, angelt ihr eigentlich auch, wenn ihr euch am Strand trefft :q?


 
hmm,gute frage.
hier mal die antworten zu deiner frage



Ute schrieb:


> Klar.
> Die Ruten stehen doch im Ständer.


 
das wird unter anderem dort gemacht...
meine rute steht natürlich nicht durchgehend im ständer.
dat wäre ja was,dann müsst ich mein anzug auch umschneidern lassen..



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> ;+;+ Was Du immer hast ? Steht Deine Rute nie im Ständer ? Oder hälst Du sie die ganze Zeit in der Hand ? ;+;+


 
das wäre noch ne alternative,dann müsst ich mein anzug nicht umschneidern lassen.
nachteil ist aber dat die rute irgend wann entzündet ist...



ps:moin @all


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> nachteil ist aber dat die rute irgend wann entzündet ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ps:moin @all


 Und das sind schmerzen beim.......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......#6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> ;+;+ Was Du immer hast ? Steht Deine Rute nie im Ständer ? Oder hälst Du sie die ganze Zeit in der Hand ? ;+;+
> 
> LG Tanja




kommt auf die rute drauf an......ab und an geb ich meine rute auch mal in eine andere hand...:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Und das sind schmerzen beim..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......#6





sach ich dir...|muahah:


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
Ich kenn mich mit Ruten und Ständern nicht aus.#d#d#d
Eine richtig gute Wurst übern Grill das ...............sind Schmerzen.
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Und das sind schmerzen beim..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......#6


 
dat kannst laut sagen...



SimonHH schrieb:


> kommt auf die rute drauf an......ab und an geb ich meine rute auch mal in eine andere hand...:q


 
du lümmel,zu faul zum selber aus schmeißen(schütteln)



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich kenn mich mit Ruten und Ständern nicht aus.#d#d#d
> Eine richtig gute Wurst übern Grill das ...............sind Schmerzen.
> Gruß MINIBUBI


 
bisschen hier mit lesen und du kannst nächstes jahr biologie studieren ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich kenn mich mit Ruten und Ständern nicht aus.#d#d#d


 Ne Norbert is klar................. :q


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

bisschen hier mit lesen und du kannst nächstes jahr biologie studieren ;-)[/quote]

 Moin Moin
Studieren
für son mi... habe ich keine zeit mehr ich binschon ........
kuck mal mein alter an.
und immer diese blaun pillen is doch sch...s.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
keiner hat mich lieb

MINIBUBI


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> bisschen hier mit lesen und du kannst nächstes jahr biologie studieren ;-)


 
Moin Moin
Studieren
für son mi... habe ich keine zeit mehr ich binschon ........
kuck mal mein alter an.
und immer diese blaun pillen is doch sch...s.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
keiner hat mich lieb

MINIBUBI[/quote]

naja stimmt hast recht,mit 51hätt ich da auch kein bock mehr drauf...

blaue pillen,kennst dich damit aus?hab ich noch nie probiert.
wat für ne angelei betreibt man denn damit???


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|good:|good:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Studieren
> für son mi... habe ich keine zeit mehr ich binschon ........
> kuck mal mein alter an.
> und immer diese blaun pillen is doch sch...s.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> keiner hat mich lieb
> 
> MINIBUBI


 
naja stimmt hast recht,mit 51hätt ich da auch kein bock mehr drauf...

blaue pillen,kennst dich damit aus?hab ich noch nie probiert.
wat für ne angelei betreibt man denn damit???[/quote]

Ich denke mal so ganz gezielt nur auf junge Bachstelzen und wenn man Schneider geblieben ist muß halt das holde Hausmütterchen ihren ehelichen Pflichten nachkommen.


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> |good:|good:|muahah:|muahah:




Tanja, dat gefällt Dir hier bei den ganzen Ferkeln näch.:q:vik::q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich kenn mich mit Ruten und Ständern nicht aus.#d#d#d
> Eine richtig gute Wurst übern Grill das ...............sind Schmerzen.
> Gruß MINIBUBI




Unser Norbert ist wieder da und zieht voll mit.:vik::vik:


----------



## Pit der Barsch

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|engel:ich lese und genieße#6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ist eigentlich das beste was man hier machen kann...

jetzt mal kurz wieder zum thema,wer ist denn jetzt eigentlich alles dabei?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> jetzt mal kurz wieder zum thema,wer ist denn jetzt eigentlich alles dabei?


#c Lese Dir doch schnell mal 29 Seiten durch denn weiss Du dat......|muahah:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ist eigentlich das beste was man hier machen kann...
> 
> jetzt mal kurz wieder zum thema,wer ist denn jetzt eigentlich alles dabei?




Ich #h#h#h



P.S. bitte kein Treffen zu Ostern organisieren|rolleyes











Gekochte Eier...#t


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wat´n Sauhaufen hier  |rolleyes


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wat´n Sauhaufen hier  |rolleyes



Na da bist Du ja endlich  Wieder komplett...|wavey:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Na da bist Du ja endlich  Wieder komplett...|wavey:



Hey, hey, hey.... ich war diesen Monat gaaaaaaanz lieb :g|supergri


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ist eigentlich das beste was man hier machen kann...
> 
> jetzt mal kurz wieder zum thema,wer ist denn jetzt eigentlich alles dabei?


Steht alles auf der ersten Seite, mein bester Freund.  |supergri|supergri


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

oh,ich bin dein bester freund.
und wie heißt das dann zwischen dir und dem wuselchen???


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Unser Geheimnis #6


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Guten Morgen an alle Ferkel und alle Nichtferkel 

Was liegt denn am Wochenende bei Euch so an ? Da mein Männe heute wieder nach Hause kommt , und die Kids übers Wochenende beim Papa sind , gehen wir angeln :vik::vik:

LG Tanja


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin.

Nichtferkel
Weiß nicht wie viel Wind Ute ihr Boot ab kann |kopfkrat
Wollte sonst Freitag ne Runde mit Ihr drehen :q
Samstag mache ich ne Bootś Tour mit JannisO von Neustadt aus #6
Sonntag,wenn der Wind es zu lässt werde ich mit der Spinnrute ne runde drehen|supergri
Das war dann das Wochenende#h

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wie viel Wind Ute ihr Boot ab kann |kopfkrat


Dat Teil ist hart im nehmen.... bei 6-7 BFT fängt es an Spass zu machen..#6:q:q:q 
nur solltes Du dann Deinen Ganzkörpercondom nicht vergessen


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Dat hört sich doch gut an#6
Bin hart im nehmen und ohne Anzug gehe ich bei dem Wetter eh nicht los:q

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Was liegt denn am Wochenende bei Euch so an ?


 
Guckt doch hier mal vorbei.. wird ne lustige Sache...
Strand ist warscheinlich Dahme TP



macmarco schrieb:


> *13.12.08*
> *Uhrzeit: 10.00h bis in die Dämmerung*
> 
> *längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
> *Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
> *Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbring*


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Dat Teil ist hart im nehmen.... bei 6-7 BFT fängt es an Spass zu machen..#6:q:q:q
> nur solltes Du dann Deinen Ganzkörpercondom nicht vergessen



Aber ob ich kann, stell sich  hier noch die Frage. :vik:
Werde mich mal umhören, wegen Babysitter. 
Dann muss ich ja wieder eine riesige Tasche Futterkram mitnehmen.
Aber mal sehen. Ist ja nur bis 14 angesagt. Bei 22 wird es lustig.

Noch irgendeiner ohne Fahrkarte? ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin Ute.

Bei Seekrankheit ist viel essen Wichtig#6
Nicht das sonst noch die Galle raus kommt|uhoh:

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Du kannst ja immer nachschieben.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Du kannst ja immer nachschieben.




Aber gerne doch Mache ich Beruflich ja auch#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wieso, wat bist du denn, Callboy :q?












Oder Koch?


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Wieso, wat bist du denn, Callboy :q?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oder Koch?




Bei dem Nachschieben ging es um das Essen#h
Bin weder Callboy noch Koch:q


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hallo Simönchen.^^

Habe mitbekommen, das du mich angerufen hattest.
Und ich hatte mir auch vorgenommen, wieder zurück zu rufen. Hatte ich aber dann doch ganz vergessen. Jetzt kann ich auch nicht. Jetzt muss ich mit meinem Söhnchen ins Bettchen. Der ist etwas verwöhnt. :q

Männer #q


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Bei dem Nachschieben ging es um das Essen#h



Na klar, genauso wie es hier die ganze Zeit ums angeln geht :q.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Na klar, genauso wie es hier die ganze Zeit ums angeln geht :q.




Was soll ich denn jetzt noch dazu sagen#c|kopfkrat
Außer: jedem das was Ihm zusteht#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mit meinem Söhnchen ins Bettchen. Der ist etwas verwöhnt. :q


Man hat der dat gut......:k


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

...hm...|kopfkrat...wenn ich jetzt mit ute telefoniere...bin ich dann ein callboy? #c

is dat dann ne dienstleistung,die ich dementsprechend ute in rechnung stellen kann?
wenn ja...was darf ich dafür verlangen? 50 wattwürmer? ein candellightdinner zu dritt mit wusel? #c 
ich weis dat nich...kann mir ma jemand helfen?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Simönchen.^^
> 
> Habe mitbekommen, das du mich angerufen hattest.
> Und ich hatte mir auch vorgenommen, wieder zurück zu rufen. *Hatte ich aber dann doch ganz vergessen. Jetzt kann ich auch nicht. *Jetzt muss ich mit meinem Söhnchen ins Bettchen. Der ist etwas verwöhnt. :q
> 
> Männer #q





...frauen #q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Guckt doch hier mal vorbei.. wird ne lustige Sache...
> Strand ist warscheinlich Dahme TP



Das wird leider nichts , da wir am Samstag mit nem Kutter raus fahren


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Dann denke an das Naturköder Vorfach und die GuFi#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Man hat der dat gut......:k




Manche Männer halten mich aber nicht lange im Bett. #h#h#h#h#h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Manche Männer halten mich aber nicht lange im Bett. #h#h#h#h#h




...woran dat wohl liegt?! 









...nu aber wech hier :q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...hm...|kopfkrat...wenn ich jetzt mit ute telefoniere...bin ich dann ein callboy? #c
> 
> is dat dann ne dienstleistung,die ich dementsprechend ute in rechnung stellen kann?
> wenn ja...was darf ich dafür verlangen? 50 wattwürmer? ein candellightdinner zu dritt mit wusel? #c
> ich weis dat nich...kann mir ma jemand helfen?


Tja, Kopfkratz.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich würde sagen,dass liegt im Auge des Betrachterś ob es ne Dienstleistung ist#h

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen,dass liegt im Auge des Betrachterś ob es ne Dienstleistung ist#h
> 
> Gruß aus NST.






...war kostenlos...dat telefonat


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> .. ein candellightdinner zu dritt mit wusel? #c


 Zu dritt ????? Ne ne wenn denn nur mit Dir alleine meine kleine süsse Sau :l


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich verfolg Eure wüste Unterhaltung schon ne Weile und frach mich was macht ihr eigentlich am 24. Januar, die die nich über Ute :lherfallen machen Armdrücken oder ähnliches? Und der Rest geht an Strand? Ich bin ja mal gespannt |director:


#r Bis bald:vik:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hi, bist ja schon da. #6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> und frach mich was macht ihr eigentlich am 24. Januar, die die nich über Ute :lherfallen machen Armdrücken oder ähnliches?



|kopfkrat |kopfkrat Das frage ich mich auch mittlerweile


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Einer muss ja grillen, einige müssen essen, einige müssen ihre Betten fertig machen. Und, und, und. 
Und mit dem Rest werde Lagebesprechung machen.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Zu dritt ????? Ne ne wenn denn nur mit Dir alleine meine kleine süsse Sau :l




*säääääääuuuuuuffffffzzzzzz


...love you,schnugglchen *kizzzzzzzz


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

:v:v:v iiigittt


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> :v:v:v iiigittt




ach herzchen...zier dich nich so  :l


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Will mir dat gar nicht Vorstellen, wenn Wuselchen mit seinem zarten Haar dein Bäuchlein streichelt


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

#hHauptsache wir kriegen die Stöcke noch ins Dreibein vor lauter Umarmungen |smlove2: Mahlzeiten#g und Lagebesprechungen |krach: 


Hoh`n Wirkungsgrad wade


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Dat Teil ist hart im nehmen.... bei 6-7 BFT fängt es an Spass zu machen..#6:q:q:q
> nur solltes Du dann Deinen Ganzkörpercondom nicht vergessen


 
dat macht auch spaß wenn kein wind ist...
man muss es ja auch nicht immer draußen machen,oder seit ihr alle experimentierfreudig???(ist aufs ganzkörperkondom bezogen)



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Dat hört sich doch gut an#6
> Bin hart im nehmen und ohne Anzug gehe ich bei dem Wetter eh nicht los:q
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 
hmm,du machst es nie ohne ganzkörpergummi?
und wo ist dann das kind von deinem avater her?
ah,verstehe.es gibt ja noch den storch  



Ute schrieb:


> Aber ob ich kann, stell sich hier noch die Frage. :vik:


 
vielleicht sollte das auch erstmal geklärt werden bevor ihr euch hier schon gedanken um die kondome macht...|wavey:



Ute schrieb:


> Du kannst ja immer nachschieben.


 


Andy1608 schrieb:


> Aber gerne doch Mache ich Beruflich ja auch#6
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 
callboy und gummi hersteller???:m
ich werd grosskunde bei dir...









SimonHH schrieb:


> *säääääääuuuuuuffffffzzzzzz
> 
> 
> ...love you,schnugglchen *kizzzzzzzz


 
hab ich wat verpasst???



macmarco schrieb:


> :v:v:v iiigittt


 

na du bist ja einer,erst macht er dir nen heiratsantrag und dann ekelst du dich vor ihm..
rück schon raus mit der sprache,wat läuft da zwischen euch.
sonst ruf ich den callboy an...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Will mir dat gar nicht Vorstellen, wenn Wuselchen mit seinem zarten Haar dein Bäuchlein streichelt



an diese erogene zone darf nuuuuuur mein kleines mausemädchen |smlove2:



hm...aber ich kann mir vorstellen,wenn er dat bei dir macht :q:q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> an diese erogene zone darf nuuuuuur mein kleines mausemädchen |smlove2:



Also doch Wuselchen


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Also doch *Wuselchen *



...dat is schnuggl


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ Celler

Bevor du bei uns Großkunde werden kannst, müssen wir erst die Sachen noch Testen#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> @ Celler
> 
> Bevor du bei uns Großkunde werden kannst, müssen wir erst die Sachen noch Testen#h
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 

oh,nein...
wir 2 beide???
gummis testen?


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Meinst Ute kann uns beiden ab|kopfkrat Da muß sich Ute mal zu Äußern#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

igitt.... was ist denn mit euch los....?


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Sacht mal ihr Färkls, könnt ihr es denn noch bis zum 24.01.2009 aushalten?:k

Man spürt ja regelrecht die Sehnsucht nacheinander bei euch.:l

Wenn nicht, ich hätte da noch so eine Idee wir Ihr auf engstem Raum, abseits von Trubel und Hektik euren Gelüsten freien Lauf lassen könntet.

Freunde und ich machen am 28.12.2008 eine Jahresabschluss-Kuttertour und dort sind für Kurzentschlossene noch einige Plätze frei. 
10 Stck. könnte ich anbieten.

Also, falls ihr Lust habt und schnell kommt, dann jetzt eine Info geben.|bigeyes

Gruß
caddel#h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> igitt.... was ist denn mit euch los....?





noch so n weichei #d


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Sacht mal ihr Färkls, könnt ihr es denn noch bis zum 24.01.2009 aushalten?:k
> 
> Man spürt ja regelrecht die Sehnsucht nacheinander bei euch.:l
> 
> Wenn nicht, ich hätte da noch so eine Idee wir Ihr auf engstem Raum, abseits von Trubel und Hektik euren Gelüsten freien Lauf lassen könntet.
> 
> Freunde und ich machen am 28.12.2008 eine Jahresabschluss-Kuttertour und dort sind für Kurzentschlossene noch einige Plätze frei.
> 10 Stck. könnte ich anbieten.
> 
> *Also, falls ihr Lust habt und schnell kommt, dann jetzt eine Info geben.|bigeyes
> *
> Gruß
> caddel#h





...dat werd ich dir auch grad noch verraten :q:q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Was heißt denn hier Igitt;+
Sind beim Ganzkörperkondom Testen
Schließlich braucht man die zum und beim angeln#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> noch so n weichei #d



|sagnix  möchte dir ja nicht näher treten, sonst ferkelst du auch noch mit mir rum


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...dat werd ich dir auch grad noch verraten :q:q




Sack......

Schnell Bescheid sagt und schnell hoch kommt.:m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> |sagnix  möchte dir ja nicht näher treten, sonst ferkelst du auch noch mit mir rum





...geht noch los...keine panik


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Sacht mal ihr Färkls, könnt ihr es denn noch bis zum 24.01.2009 aushalten?:k
> 
> Man spürt ja regelrecht die Sehnsucht nacheinander bei euch.:l
> 
> Wenn nicht, ich hätte da noch so eine Idee wir Ihr auf engstem Raum, abseits von Trubel und Hektik euren Gelüsten freien Lauf lassen könntet.
> 
> Freunde und ich machen am 28.12.2008 eine Jahresabschluss-Kuttertour und dort sind für Kurzentschlossene noch einige Plätze frei.
> 10 Stck. könnte ich anbieten.
> 
> Also, falls ihr Lust habt und schnell kommt, dann jetzt eine Info geben.|bigeyes
> 
> Gruß
> caddel#h



Von wo aus fahrt ihr denn , und mit welchem Kutter ?

LG Tanja


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> *Sack*......
> 
> Schnell Bescheid sagt und *schnell hoch kommt*.:m





...immer...zu jeder zeit :vik: :q:q:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Also, falls ihr Lust habt und schnell kommt, dann jetzt eine Info geben.|bigeyes
> 
> Gruß
> caddel#h



Caddel, willkomen als frisch infiziertes Ferkel. Melden brauche ich das ja wohl nicht, da Honey 
a: diesen Trööt sowieso unter Beobachtung hat, oder 
b: bereits aufgegeben hat, hier zu fahnden. Dann ist eh alles zu spät


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Von wo aus fahrt ihr denn , und mit welchem Kutter ?
> 
> LG Tanja



Von Heikendorf aus.Höchstwahrscheinlich mit der MS Jan Cux



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...immer...zu jeder zeit :vik: :q:q:q



Geht morgens um 07.00 Uhr los. Eignet sich zum Fettabangeln nach den Festtagen und zum Ausprobieren der evtl. Geschenkgummis :q:q



nemles schrieb:


> Caddel, willkomen als frisch infiziertes Ferkel. Melden brauche ich das ja wohl nicht, da Honey
> a: diesen Trööt sowieso unter Beobachtung hat, oder
> b: bereits aufgegeben hat, hier zu fahnden. Dann ist eh alles zu spät



da ist bei mir ebenfalls Hopfen und Malz verloren. Habe mein Tatüü doch schon weg dieses Jahr und mehr als einmal werden nur die Oberfrekel nominiert.#6#6

Wobei ich sagen muss, so ohne Zusammenhang, liest sich der Satz ganz schön ferkelig. Hätte mich dann wohl etwas anders ausdrücken sollen.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Geschenkgummis Ausprobieren|kopfkrat
Ob das ja wohl gut is, sich soń teil schenken zu lassen:q

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Uiiii!
Ist hier wieder viel Passiert.
celler und Andy können doch erst mal die Ganzkörperkondome ausprobieren.
Ich gebe dann evtl. Hilfestellung.:l


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Am 24.01 wäre ne Möglichkeit um die Dinger zu testen:q

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Kutterfahrt???
Schluck!!
Man, muss ich oft meinem Mann hübsche Augen machen.|supergri
Er hat ja keine Lust mehr hier im AB mit zu lesen. Diesen Trött hatte er sich noch nicht angetan.
Das ist ihm zu unheimlich. :vik:
Das ist nicht seine Welt.|uhoh:

Ich melde mich wieder wegen  der Kutterfahrt.
Ups, da fällt mir ein, da haben wir Hochzeitstag. Könnte also schwierig werden.


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Info zur Kuttertour:

Wir machen es in diesem Jahr zum 2.ten Mal.

Letztes Jahr war es ein riesen Gaudi und es haben sich fast alle Teilnehmer wieder angemeldet.

Wir starten um 07.00 Uhr ab Heikendorf. Mein Wunschkutter ist die MS Jan Cux. 
Falls es die MS Forelle wird bitte nicht böse sein.

Kostenpunkt: 45,-- €

Wie immer bei Bernhard ist im Fahrpreis ein Frühstück mit belegten Brötchen und ein Mittagessen im Preis enthalten.

Letztes Jahr gab es Brüstchen mit Rotkohl und Kartoffeln.
Wohlbemerk ENTENBRÜSTCHEN.

Dorsch war nicht so reichlich da, aber kurz vor Schluß haben wir noch einen Schwarm Wittlinge verhaften können, so das jeder mit reichlich Fisch nach Hause fahren konnte.

Spass hatten wir allemal.

Also noch mal der Aufruf,wer Lust hat mit mir und meinen Freunden und Freundinnen, ja es sind auch Frauen dabei, das Jahr locker ausklingen zu lassen, bitte bei mir melden.

Gruß
caddel#h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn hier Igitt;+
> Sind beim Ganzkörperkondom Testen
> Schließlich braucht man die zum und beim angeln#h
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 
ne,ich bin raus...
wenn meine freundin das mitkriegt...



caddel schrieb:


> Sack......
> 
> Schnell Bescheid sagt und schnell hoch kommt.:m


 
nein,bloß nicht,gibt keine ganzkörperkondome in deiner grösse und auf die sauerei ohne die dinger hab ich kein bock...



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Geschenkgummis Ausprobieren|kopfkrat
> Ob das ja wohl gut is, sich soń teil schenken zu lassen:q
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 
am besten ein benutztes,....



Ute schrieb:


> Uiiii!
> Ist hier wieder viel Passiert.
> celler und Andy können doch erst mal die Ganzkörperkondome ausprobieren.
> Ich gebe dann evtl. Hilfestellung.:l


hmm,hilfestellung bei der benutzung der dinger oder hilfestellung beim anziehen(überziehen)?



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Am 24.01 wäre ne Möglichkeit um die Dinger zu testen:q
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 
ich werd vorher schonmal eins testen und den bericht hier posten..


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

achso,@carsten
die forelle ist definitiv der bessere frachter...
und letzendlich ist es ein und die selbe rederei....

kann sein das bernhard an dem tag die cux fährt kann aber auch sein das er die forelle fährt


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> achso,@carsten
> die forelle ist definitiv der bessere frachter...
> und letzendlich ist es ein und die selbe rederei....
> 
> kann sein das bernhard an dem tag die cux fährt kann aber auch sein das er die forelle fährt



Moin Matze,
warte immer noch auf eine Antwort auf meine PN.
Will ja nicht eingebildet sein, aber ich glaube er fährt den Frachter auf den wir sind.
Manchmal soll ja Vitamin B helfen.

Gruß
caddel|wavey:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Moin Matze,
> warte immer noch auf eine Antwort auf meine PN.
> Will ja nicht eingebildet sein, aber ich glaube er fährt den Frachter auf den wir sind.
> Manchmal soll ja *Vitamin B* helfen.
> 
> Gruß
> caddel|wavey:




vitamin J mit C is mir lieber...#6


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Info zur Kuttertour:
> 
> Wir machen es in diesem Jahr zum 2.ten Mal.
> 
> Letztes Jahr war es ein riesen Gaudi und es haben sich fast alle Teilnehmer wieder angemeldet.
> 
> Wir starten um 07.00 Uhr ab Heikendorf. Mein Wunschkutter ist die MS Jan Cux.
> Falls es die MS Forelle wird bitte nicht böse sein.
> 
> Kostenpunkt: 45,-- €
> 
> Wie immer bei Bernhard ist im Fahrpreis ein Frühstück mit belegten Brötchen und ein Mittagessen im Preis enthalten.
> 
> Letztes Jahr gab es Brüstchen mit Rotkohl und Kartoffeln.
> Wohlbemerk ENTENBRÜSTCHEN.
> 
> Dorsch war nicht so reichlich da, aber kurz vor Schluß haben wir noch einen Schwarm Wittlinge verhaften können, so das jeder mit reichlich Fisch nach Hause fahren konnte.
> 
> Spass hatten wir allemal.
> 
> Also noch mal der Aufruf,wer Lust hat mit mir und meinen Freunden und Freundinnen, ja es sind auch Frauen dabei, das Jahr locker ausklingen zu lassen, bitte bei mir melden.
> 
> Gruß
> caddel#h



Ich sprech es heute Abend mal mit meinem Mann ab und sage Dir morgen bescheid . Ich denke schon das wir mitkommen 

LG Tanja|wavey:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

*VOR DER HOCHZEIT:*

Sie: Ciao Peter
Er:  Na endlich,ich habe schon so lange gewartet
Sie: Möchtest du,das ich gehe?
Er:  Nein,wie kommst du darauf? Schon die Vorstellung ist schrecklich für mich
Sie: Liebst du mich?
Er:  Natürlich! Zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit
Sie: Hast du mich jemals betrogen?
Er:  Nein...niemals! Warum fragst du?
Sie: Willst du mich küssen?
Er:  Ja,jedes mal,wenn ich die Gelegenheit dazu habe
Sie: Wirst du mich jemals schlagen?
Er:  Bist du Wahnsinnig? Du weißt doch,wie ich bin!
Sie: Kann ich dir blind und bedingungslos vertrauen?
Er:  Ja!
Sie: Schatzi...

*Zwölf Jahre nach der Hochzeit:

*Text bitte von unten nach oben lesen!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> *VOR DER HOCHZEIT:*
> 
> Sie: Ciao Peter
> Er: Na endlich,ich habe schon so lange gewartet
> Sie: Möchtest du,das ich gehe?
> Er: Nein,wie kommst du darauf? Schon die Vorstellung ist schrecklich für mich
> Sie: Liebst du mich?
> Er: Natürlich! Zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit
> Sie: Hast du mich jemals betrogen?
> Er: Nein...niemals! Warum fragst du?
> Sie: Willst du mich küssen?
> Er: Ja,jedes mal,wenn ich die Gelegenheit dazu habe
> Sie: Wirst du mich jemals schlagen?
> Er: Bist du Wahnsinnig? Du weißt doch,wie ich bin!
> Sie: Kann ich dir blind und bedingungslos vertrauen?
> Er: Ja!
> Sie: Schatzi...
> 
> *Zwölf Jahre nach der Hochzeit:*
> 
> Text bitte von unten nach oben lesen!


 

der ist jut........:q:q:q

@caddel
kann dir noch nicht wirklich zu aber auch nicht absagen.
muss das mit meiner madam nochmal klären.
meinst wenn ihr den kutter komplett chattert kann sie als blinder passagier mitkommen?
sie angelt nämlich nicht...


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ caddel  also mein Mann und ich wir kommen am 28.12 mit :vik::vik::vik: kannst uns also eintragen 

LG Tanja


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Sooohoooo...können wir denn nun alle wieder lieb sein und net so rumferkeln??? |rolleyes


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na du fängst doch wieder an...
einfach mal nicht drüber reden ,dann fängt die ältere generation da auch nicht mehr mit an ;-)


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> na du fängst doch wieder an...
> einfach mal nicht drüber reden ,dann fängt die ältere generation da auch nicht mehr mit an ;-)


Totaaaaaaaal falsch... ich wollte es nur kurz erwähnen!!!!!
find dat zum Teil bissl zu doll |rolleyes


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Totaaaaaaaal falsch... ich wollte es nur kurz erwähnen!!!!!
> find dat zum Teil bissl zu doll |rolleyes




dat kannst laut sagen,ich bin auch der meinung einige leute hier legen es drauf an boardferkel zu werden in dem sie hier einfach schweinkram schreiben...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich weiss garnicht was Ihr beiden Küken habt..|bigeyes. ist doch soooo ruhig hier ...

Gesegneten Abend noch #h


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht was Ihr beiden Küken habt..|bigeyes. ist doch soooo ruhig hier ...
> 
> Gesegneten Abend noch #h


|good: immer diese Kiddis mit ihren Hintergedanken , pfui sag ich da nur :q . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin Micha.

Den ganzen Tag bist nicht zu hören#h
Gegen halb drei morgens kommt erst ne Bemerkung|kopfkrat

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin ihr lieben Leute!!

Aus unserer Bootsfahrt wird es leider nichts. 
Heul.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Sooohoooo...können wir denn nun alle wieder lieb sein und net so rumferkeln??? |rolleyes





pfff....nö


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht was Ihr beiden Küken habt..|bigeyes. ist doch soooo ruhig hier ...
> 
> Gesegneten Abend noch #h





klar...ich war ja auch nich da |rolleyes :q


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> der ist jut........:q:q:q
> 
> @caddel
> kann dir noch nicht wirklich zu aber auch nicht absagen.
> muss das mit meiner madam nochmal klären.
> meinst wenn ihr den kutter komplett chattert kann sie als blinder passagier mitkommen?
> sie angelt nämlich nicht...



Matze,ne das geht leidernicht, da ja das Essen entspr. der Personenzahl besorgt wird. Aber gönne Deiner Frau doch ruhig auch mal einen Tag auf dem Wasser. Vieleicht kriegen wir sie ja zum Angeln.|bla: Gerät habe ich eh genug mit. Da kann sie dann eine Rute von mir bekommen.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin Micha.
> 
> Den ganzen Tag bist nicht zu hören#h
> Gegen halb drei morgens kommt erst ne Bemerkung|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


tagsüber bin ich ja liebender Ehemann und hab meinem Frauchen Plätzchen gebacken :vik:. So hatte ich erst spät Zeit was zu schreiben :q:q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> tagsüber bin ich ja liebender Ehemann und hab meinem Frauchen Plätzchen gebacken
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


|bigeyes Plätzchen !!!!!????? oder kleine Brötchen ?????? |supergri


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin Micha.


Tagsüber liebender Ehemann|kopfkrat
Hast du etwa zwei Seiten|kopfkrat Tag und Nacht;+ oder doch Wolf im Schafś Pelz |supergri

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,
@ Wuselchen 
hab Vanile Knipfel gebacken und Kokusmarkronen :q

@ Andy
bin immer lieb zu Frauchen . Sie ist ja Herrin in der Küche und hat Fliegenpilzpulver versteckt . Da ist es besser zu allem JA un AMEN zu sagen oder :q:q ?


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Sie ist ja Herrin in der Küche



#t Nicht nur da :m


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Micha

Mann kann auch sagen: Du hast die Hosen an,aber Deine Frau hat das Sagen#h

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> @ Wuselchen
> hab Vanile Knipfel gebacken und Kokusmarkronen :q


 Mega geile Teile..#6..
 muss meine Frau auch jeden Jahr backen.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Andy1608 schrieb:


> Micha
> 
> Mann kann auch sagen: Du hast die Hosen an,aber Deine Frau hat das Sagen#h
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


genau so is es . Aber mal ne Frage an Radio Eriwan : Ist das nicht überall so #6 ? Schau mal Ute und Wuselchen fahren mit dem Boot raus , verheiratet sind sie nicht soviel ich weiß :q , und wer hat das sagen auf dem Boot ? Nicht Wuselchen , der die Ostsee kennt sondern UTE :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Schau mal Ute und Wuselchen fahren mit dem Boot raus , verheiratet sind sie nicht soviel ich weiß :q , und wer hat das sagen auf dem Boot ? Nicht Wuselchen , der die Ostsee kennt sondern UTE :vik:
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


|muahah:
Du hast den Nagel aufm Kopf getroffen.....#6#6#6
Wie soll das erst nächstes Jahr werden wenn wir verheiratet sind.......................#c


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wie soll das erst nächstes Jahr werden wenn wir verheiratet sind.......................#c



|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g dann mal dazu.... Dann gibbt dat ja mal wat zum 
#g
wenn ihr beiden dann soweit seid |smlove2:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Matze,ne das geht leidernicht, da ja das Essen entspr. der Personenzahl besorgt wird. Aber gönne Deiner Frau doch ruhig auch mal einen Tag auf dem Wasser. Vieleicht kriegen wir sie ja zum Angeln.|bla: Gerät habe ich eh genug mit. Da kann sie dann eine Rute von mir bekommen.


 
naja,muss mal schauen ob ich sie nach unserer dansk tour jetzt davon überzeugen kann...



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> tagsüber bin ich ja liebender Ehemann und hab meinem Frauchen Plätzchen gebacken :vik:. So hatte ich erst spät Zeit was zu schreiben :q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> 
> jaja,erst auf den kidis rum hacken und dann plätzchen backen gehen #c
> Micha


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
Also jetzt für Opa.;+
Wer will wen wann und wo Heiraten?#c
Und wieso am 28.12 Angeln? 24,1,09 wa doch angesagt!#q
Und Frau Caddel so vom wem die Rute nehmen? 
Sie wa wohl nicht Artig
oder ist das wieder was für die Ferkel wahl?

Hab ich schon gesagt das ich im Januar nicht mit zum Angeln kommen kann?:c:c:c
Keiner hat mich lieb.

MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Also jetzt für Opa.;+
> Wer will wen wann und wo Heiraten?#c
> Und wieso am 28.12 Angeln? 24,1,09 wa doch angesagt!#q
> Und Frau Caddel so vom wem die Rute nehmen?
> Sie wa wohl nicht Artig
> oder ist das wieder was für die Ferkel wahl?
> 
> *Hab ich schon gesagt das ich im Januar nicht mit zum Angeln kommen kann?*:c:c:c
> *Keiner hat mich lieb.*
> 
> MINIBUBI





1.) WARUM nich?

2.) Stimmt nich


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Also jetzt für Opa.;+
> Wer will wen wann und wo Heiraten?#c
> Und wieso am 28.12 Angeln? 24,1,09 wa doch angesagt!#q
> Und Frau Caddel so vom wem die Rute nehmen?
> Sie wa wohl nicht Artig
> oder ist das wieder was für die Ferkel wahl?
> 
> Hab ich schon gesagt das ich im Januar nicht mit zum Angeln kommen kann?:c:c:c
> Keiner hat mich lieb.
> 
> MINIBUBI



Herr Minibubi,

hier mal einfach so ein paar Fragen reinstellen damit sich bei der Antwort einer vertut geht ja gar nicht.

Also, die Frau von celler soll eine meiner Ruten benutzen, damit Matze mit uns zum Angeln kann. Wenn seine Frau dann daran Freude hat, kommt sie vieleicht öfter mit zum Angeln.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Herr Minibubi,
> 
> hier mal einfach so ein paar Fragen reinstellen damit sich bei der Antwort einer vertut geht ja gar nicht.
> 
> *Also, die Frau von celler soll eine meiner Ruten benutzen, damit Matze mit uns zum Angeln kann. Wenn seine Frau dann daran Freude hat, kommt sie vieleicht öfter *mit zum Angeln.



 


|bigeyes...du hast 2 ruten?? donnerlüttchen...respekt,carsten!!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ah,jetzt macht die simone sich über mich lustig das ich nur eine rute aber 2 rollen habe,wa.....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ah,jetzt macht die simone sich über mich lustig das ich nur eine rute aber 2 rollen habe,wa.....




zwei rollen...und nur eine kurbel :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ne anders rum ,zwei kurbeln aber nur eine spule mit schnur ;-)


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |muahah:
> Du hast den Nagel aufm Kopf getroffen.....#6#6#6
> Wie soll das erst nächstes Jahr werden wenn wir verheiratet sind.......................#c



Lass dich überraschen ......................:k


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ne anders rum ,zwei kurbeln aber nur eine spule mit schnur ;-)





ja nee...is klar matze  :q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin Bordies,
war gestern mal wieder zum Angeln mit dem Kleinboot von Neustadt aus. Hatten einen super Tag erwischt, gegen 10.00 Uhr schlief der Wind ein und es war Ententeich angesagt.

[URL=http://*ih.us][IMG]http://img67.*ih.us/img67/3008/cimg3024qq1.jpg[/URL]
http://img67.*ih.us/img67/cimg3024qq1.jpg/1/w640.png[/IMG]
(wenn ich gewusst hätte wie bescheuert ich mit der Mütze aussehen dann hätte ich die abgesetzt)#t

Wir waren zu zweit unterwegs und haben drei 60er Dorsche und vier schöne Wittlinge mitgenommen.
[URL=http://*ih.us][IMG]http://img75.*ih.us/img75/3727/cimg3032sx8.jpg[/URL]
http://img75.*ih.us/img75/cimg3032sx8.jpg/1/w640.png[/IMG]

Endlich mal wieder schön gefangen!!!

Gruß aus Celle
Andreas


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> (wenn ich gewusst hätte wie bescheuert ich mit der Mütze aussehen dann hätte ich die abgesetzt)#t
> 
> Endlich mal wieder schön gefangen!!!
> 
> Gruß aus Celle
> Andreas




Petri zu den Fängen.#6


Und die Mütze lass mal lieber auf,
Zwergie. :q


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,
Mütze sieht doch guut aus :q . Petrie zu den klasse Fang in meinem Wohnzimmer . Ich hoffe das ich auch bald wieder raus kann auch wenn es zur Zeit bescheiden aussieht :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Petri Andreas !!#6 Die Mütze .... naja gibt schlimmeres :q Aber der Anzug..... WOW #6 Denn fischen wir ja nächstes mal im Partnerlook...............|bigeyes


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Petri Andreas !!#6 Die Mütze .... naja gibt schlimmeres :q Aber der Anzug..... WOW #6 Denn fischen wir ja nächstes mal im Partnerlook...............|bigeyes



jau, nach der letzten zitterpartie habe ich mir den gegönnt#6 bin ich super zufrieden mit!


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Petri zu dem Fang#6
Die Mütze ist wirklich der brüller :m hauptsache warm#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

petri zum Fang... Schöne Fische #6


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Und ich wollte und konnte nicht raus.
Aber ein dickes Petri Heil von mir kommt natürlich auch.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> moin Bordies,
> war gestern mal wieder zum Angeln mit dem Kleinboot von Neustadt aus. Hatten einen super Tag erwischt, gegen 10.00 Uhr schlief der Wind ein und es war Ententeich angesagt.
> 
> 
> (wenn ich gewusst hätte wie bescheuert ich mit der Mütze aussehen dann hätte ich die abgesetzt)#t
> 
> Wir waren zu zweit unterwegs und haben drei 60er Dorsche und vier schöne Wittlinge mitgenommen.
> 
> Endlich mal wieder schön gefangen!!!
> 
> Gruß aus Celle
> Andreas




moin andreas...#h

petri zu den fängen...nich schlech #6

und dat midder mütze...nunja...wir sind angler...keine models


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
Hi Simone,Schwarzwusel,Ute,Nemles, Micha uvm.
habt ihr gelesen" Herr MINIBUBI"
#h#h#h
wollt ihr ein Autogramm.

Ha und zwei Ruten "So Breitbeinig kann mann ja garnicht gehen" 

@ Celly
Ich Schreibe öfer son ah........Sch.
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> M
> 
> Ha und zwei Ruten "So Breitbeinig kann mann ja garnicht gehen"
> Gruß MINIBUBI



Junge Frau zum Maurer:
>Warum hat die Hose 2 Reißverschlüsse?<
_Er: > Na ja ich habe 2 Penisse<
_Sie:> ooh zeig mal <
Er zeigt ihr einen und der Spaß beginnt.
Danach sie.> nun zeig mir den zweiten<
Gesagt getan, 2 Reißverschluß auf.
Sie > warum ist der denn so feucht<
_Er > der hat geweint weil er erst als zweiter ran kommt<_


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> junge frau zum maurer:
> >warum hat die hose 2 reißverschlüsse?<
> _er: > na ja ich habe 2 penisse<
> _sie:> ooh zeig mal <
> er zeigt ihr einen und der spaß beginnt.
> Danach sie.> nun zeig mir den zweiten<
> gesagt getan, 2 reißverschluß auf.
> Sie > warum ist der denn so feucht<
> _er > der hat geweint weil er erst als zweiter ran kommt<_




 #6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hi Simone,Schwarzwusel,Ute,Nemles, Micha uvm.
> habt ihr gelesen" Herr MINIBUBI"
> #h#h#h
> wollt ihr ein Autogramm.
> 
> Ha und zwei Ruten "So Breitbeinig kann mann ja garnicht gehen"
> 
> @ Celly
> Ich Schreibe öfer son ah........Sch.
> Gruß MINIBUBI






tach herr doktor...#h

das einzigste,was ich möchte,ist...das du am 24.01.09 mit dabei bist.
es ist mir völlich pumpe,wie du das bewerkstelligst...bewerkstellige es einfach.

so...ende der unterhaltung!


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
@ All
Little Weihnachtsgedicht

When the snow falls wunderbar
and the children happy are
when the glatteis on the street,
and we all a Glühwein need
Thenyou know es ist so weit
she is here the weihnachtszeit
every Parkhaus is besetzt
weil die People fahren jetzt

All to Kaufhof,Mediamarkt
Kriegen nearly Herzinfarkt
Shopping hirnverbrannte things
and the Christmasglocke rings

Mother in the kitchen bakes
Schoko-,Nuss-,and Mandelkeks
Daddy in the Nebenraum
Schmücks a Riesen Weihnachtsbaum
He is hänging off the balls
Then he from the Leiter falls...
Finally the Kinderlein
to the Zimmer kommen rein
And it sings the family
Schauerlich:" Oh, Christmastree!"
and the jeder in the house
is packing the Geschenke aus
Mama finds unter the Tanne
eine brandnew Teflon-Pfanne
Papa gets a Schlips and Socken
Everybody does frohlocken
President speaks in TV
all around is Harmonie
bis Mother in the Kitchen runs
Im Ofen burns the Weihnachtsgans
and so comes die Feuerwehr
With Tatü,tata daher
and they bring a long,long Schlauch
and a long.long Leiter auch
And they schreit-" Wasser-marsch
Christmas now is in the .....

Schöne Advenszeit wünscht euch

MINIBUBI
|rotwerden


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
Hi Simon
Das du nur hinter meiner Knobibutter herbist is schon klar.
Leider muß ich am 14.1 unters messer
Schulter OP.:c
Ich weiss leider nicht ob ich schon Fahrtüchtig bin.
"Nein nicht wegen der Betäubung,so stark sind die Drogen nicht"
Aber mit den Lenken?#c#c#c
Angeln könnte ich auch nicht. Es sei den du Wirfst und holst die Angeln wieder ein.
Sicher könntest du dann mit meinen Fischen angeben,aber von dir ausgenommen und verpackt nehme ich sie mit nach hause.:vik::vik::vik:

Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hi Simon
> Das du nur hinter meiner Knobibutter herbist is schon klar.
> Leider muß ich am 14.1 unters messer
> Schulter OP.:c
> Ich weiss leider nicht ob ich schon Fahrtüchtig bin.
> "Nein nicht wegen der Betäubung,so stark sind die Drogen nicht"
> Aber mit den Lenken?#c#c#c
> Angeln könnte ich auch nicht. Es sei den du Wirfst und holst die Angeln wieder ein.
> Sicher könntest du dann mit meinen Fischen angeben,aber von dir ausgenommen und verpackt nehme ich sie mit nach hause.:vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Gruß MINIBUBI






moin norbert...#h


ich machs mal kurz:

ich hol dich ab...du bekommst alle meine 6 pfund dorsche...und ich bring dich auch wieder nach hause.ach ja...die wurst vom grill schneid ich dir auch noch klein und wuselchen füttert dich.so.
alles andere am telefon.















...und wehe du vergisst die knobibutter :k ...dann is hier|motz:...aber reichlich


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> und wuselchen füttert dich.


 Nix leichter als dat.#6...
 Also Herr Minibubbi es gibt keine Ausrede mehr..... 
@ Ute !! Kannst Norbi mit auf die Liste setzen  :q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Nix leichter als dat.#6...
> Also Herr Minibubbi es gibt keine Ausrede mehr.....
> @ *Ute !! Kannst Norbi mit auf die Liste setzen*  :q:q:q




so isses... :q:q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin norbert...#h
> 
> 
> ich machs mal kurz:
> 
> ich hol dich ab...du bekommst alle meine 6 pfund dorsche...und ich bring dich auch wieder nach hause.ach ja...die wurst vom grill schneid ich dir auch noch klein und wuselchen füttert dich.so.
> alles andere am telefon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...und wehe du vergisst die knobibutter :k ...dann is hier|motz:...aber reichlich



Siehst Minibubi 
Ich sach doch, dir wird geholfen. #h
War zwar von mir da die Rede, aber Simönchen kann dat genauso gut. :k


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Siehst Minibubi
> Ich sach doch, dir wird geholfen. #h
> War zwar von mir da die Rede, aber Simönchen kann dat genauso gut. :k




na klar...wo norbert doch gleich umme ecke bei mir wohnt...kein problem. :m


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
Danke , Danke
Eure Hilfsbereitschaft rühert mich zu Tränen.:c
Also essen könnte ich ja noch mit einer Hand, den Tropf können wir ja in einen der oberen Ringe einer Rute befestigen.

Das mit der Hose rauf und runter und .... na ja ihr wißt schon das mit dem Papier und waschen.

gut Ute du hast dich ja angeboten zu helfen.:m:m:m

Bis auf eine kleinigkeit Simon ist dein Autodach so Hoch das wir den Tropf am Dach befestigen könnten?|kopfkrat

Aber sonst würde ich den Grillmeister machen "Da ist es dann auch nicht so kalt"
Und das mit den 6 Pfündern...nein die will ich Simon nicht alle wechnehmen wir teilen halbe/halbe bei jeden massigen Fisch.
Wir können auch Fifti/Fifti machen?;+;+;+
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hallo ihr Lieben , bin auch wieder da . Wir waren am Freitag Abend in Großenbrode an der Mole , kein Fisch gefangen :c , und es war schweinekalt . Nach 5 Std. sind wir dann wieder nach Hause gefahren . Am Samstag waren wir mit der Hai IV raus , bis Mittags waren gerade mal 5 Dorsche auf dem Kutter , mein Mann hat dann noch 2 schöne Dorsche ( 7 und 7,2 Kg ) und einen kleineren gefangen . Ich hatte keinen :c:c:c:c:c, habs mit Würmern und mit Pilken versucht , aber nichts #c. Das Endergebnis : 15 Leute auf dem Kutter und insgesamt wurden nur 10 Dorsche gefangen . Ich hoffe das es am 28.12 mit dem Fang besser aussieht . Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend.

LG Tanja


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Danke , Danke
> Eure Hilfsbereitschaft rühert mich zu Tränen.:c
> Also essen könnte ich ja noch mit einer Hand, den Tropf können wir ja in einen der oberen Ringe einer Rute befestigen. mach dir kein stress...wuselchen macht dat schon :q
> 
> Das mit der Hose rauf und runter und .... na ja ihr wißt schon das mit dem Papier und waschen.
> 
> bekommst ne lage pampers von sohnemännchen...sollte reichen :q
> 
> gut Ute du hast dich ja angeboten zu helfen.:m:m:m
> 
> Bis auf eine kleinigkeit Simon ist dein Autodach so Hoch das wir den Tropf am Dach befestigen könnten?|kopfkrat
> 
> wozu? |bigeyes ex und gut... :m  hab noch ne buddel mit 40%igem glücklich-und schmerzfreimacher
> 
> Aber sonst würde ich den Grillmeister machen "Da ist es dann auch nicht so kalt"        jo...:vik:
> Und das mit den 6 Pfündern...nein die will ich Simon nicht alle wechnehmen wir teilen halbe/halbe bei jeden massigen Fisch.
> Wir können auch Fifti/Fifti machen?;+;+;+
> Gruß MINIBUBI



teilen? pff...nö...alles oder alles


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> moin Bordies,
> war gestern mal wieder zum Angeln mit dem Kleinboot von Neustadt aus. Hatten einen super Tag erwischt, gegen 10.00 Uhr schlief der Wind ein und es war Ententeich angesagt.
> 
> [URL="http://*ih.us"][IMG]http://img67.*ih.us/img67/3008/cimg3024qq1.jpg[/URL]
> http://img67.*ih.us/img67/cimg3024qq1.jpg/1/w640.png[/IMG]
> (wenn ich gewusst hätte wie bescheuert ich mit der Mütze aussehen dann hätte ich die abgesetzt)#t
> 
> Wir waren zu zweit unterwegs und haben drei 60er Dorsche und vier schöne Wittlinge mitgenommen.
> [URL="http://*ih.us"][IMG]http://img75.*ih.us/img75/3727/cimg3032sx8.jpg[/URL]
> http://img75.*ih.us/img75/cimg3032sx8.jpg/1/w640.png[/IMG]
> 
> Endlich mal wieder schön gefangen!!!
> 
> Gruß aus Celle
> Andreas


 


moin,moin@all


na dann mal petri zu den fischen.
war das die tour mit deinem dad???


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> moin,moin@all
> 
> 
> na dann mal petri zu den fischen.
> war das die tour mit deinem dad???



Ja das war Sie! War ein sehr schöner Angeltag.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

kann ich mir gut vorstellen...
hatten wir 2 nicht auch schonmal über sowas ähnliches gesprochen?


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben , bin auch wieder da . Wir waren am Freitag Abend in Großenbrode an der Mole , kein Fisch gefangen :c , und es war schweinekalt . Nach 5 Std. sind wir dann wieder nach Hause gefahren . Am Samstag waren wir mit der Hai IV raus , bis Mittags waren gerade mal 5 Dorsche auf dem Kutter , mein Mann hat dann noch 2 schöne Dorsche ( 7 und 7,2 Kg ) und einen kleineren gefangen . Ich hatte keinen :c:c:c:c:c, habs mit Würmern und mit Pilken versucht , aber nichts #c. Das Endergebnis : 15 Leute auf dem Kutter und insgesamt wurden nur 10 Dorsche gefangen . Ich hoffe das es am 28.12 mit dem Fang besser aussieht . Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend.
> 
> LG Tanja




Mach dir nichts drauß. 

Ich habe bei unserem BB Treffen auch nichte bekommen. 
Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund. 
Der Fisch ist nur eine nette Beilage.  :vik:


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin Ute.

Wie? Du hast kein Fisch gehabt|kopfkrat
Ich war Samstag in Dahme (schleuse) und habe schöne Dinger gehabt#6
Habe glatt meine Rollenhalter zerschossen so groß waren die Fische|uhoh:
Waren zwar nicht viele

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin Ute.
> 
> Wie? Du hast kein Fisch gehabt|kopfkrat



Naja, sie war ja auch nicht die einzige, näch?!|uhoh:|uhoh:
War ja auch net so einfach dort


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> kann ich mir gut vorstellen...
> hatten wir 2 nicht auch schonmal über sowas ähnliches gesprochen?



ja hatten wir aber ich kann ja nicht jedes Wochenende zum Angelen (leider:c) außerdem war das ein Geburtstagsgeschenk an meinen papi.

Aber wir haben noch ne Kuttertur vor da werde ich dich ansprechen:vik:
(Gruß an Hornhechtmicha der sich freut wenn er das liest)


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naja, sie war ja auch nicht die einzige, näch?!|uhoh:|uhoh:
> War ja auch net so einfach dort





Moin moin.


Wundert mich eh,denn es war doch gut Wind#c
Für mich zum B.Angeln war es Super#6
PS: So sollte es auch am 24.01. sein.

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wie???ordentlich Welle und so???

Ne ne, dat brauch ich net.... will doch dann mit dem Kajak fischen


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


HAI-score schrieb:


> (Gruß an Hornhechtmicha der sich freut wenn er das liest)



jupp das freut den Wal aus Eutin :q zumal ich dann die Verantwortung teilen kann :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben , bin auch wieder da . Wir waren am Freitag Abend in Großenbrode an der Mole , kein Fisch gefangen :c , und es war schweinekalt . Nach 5 Std. sind wir dann wieder nach Hause gefahren .....



@ Michelinfrau
habe so einen Anzug wie schwarzwusel gekauft. Kann ich sehr empfehlen ist toll warm und hat als Zweiteiler nur 99,- Euronen ausm Internet  gekostet! Fotos hat du sicherlich weiter oben gesehen. ist doch kein Geld wenn man (und Frau) nicht mehr frieren muss, oder?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

also wenns nur ums frieren geht reichen sogar die ganz normalen thermoanzüge für 40 euro...


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wie???ordentlich Welle und so???
> 
> Ne ne, dat brauch ich net.... will doch dann mit dem Kajak fischen




Moin moin.

Gibt es nicht auch nen Wildwasser Kajak|kopfkrat
Stell dich mal nicht so an,denk doch auch mal an die Leute die von Land aus Angeln#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> @ Michelinfrau
> habe so einen Anzug wie schwarzwusel gekauft. Kann ich sehr empfehlen ist toll warm und hat als Zweiteiler nur 99,- Euronen ausm Internet  gekostet! Fotos hat du sicherlich weiter oben gesehen. ist doch kein Geld wenn man (und Frau) nicht mehr frieren muss, oder?
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Danke für Deine Info :m Wir haben ja beide Thermoanzüge #6 Ich bin halt ne Frostbeule |uhoh: ich hatte 2 Hosen + Thermohose , 1 T-shirt , 3 Pullover , Thermojacke , 3 Paar Socken und gefütterte Stiefel an |bigeyes , und trotzdem hab ich noch gefroren #c Also wenn das nicht reicht , dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr 

LG Tanja


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> 
> Stell dich mal nicht so an,denk doch auch mal an die Leute die von Land aus Angeln#h
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



Na die hatten ja beim letzten mal ihr Chance |supergri
Nun ich :m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

*#h!!! Und das Angelpärchen hat heute wieder zugeschlagen !!!#h*

Wer möchte es mit uns aufnehmen?? 
Meine Tüte war 13Kg schwer!
Das ausnehmen wird gleich eine freude sein.^^
 
​


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin , 
was für eine Frechheit . Ihr habt mich doch nicht lieb wenn Ihr so was einstellt im AB :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha



P.S: Petrie und ich freu mich ganz klar für Euch |supergri|supergri


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Du warst natürlich auch unser Gespräch. |wavey:
Und das du darunter am meisten leidest, war uns auch klar. Aber dies musste sein.
Bitte vergib uns. Bitte  |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> also wenns nur ums frieren geht reichen sogar die ganz normalen thermoanzüge für 40 euro...


 Da täuscht Du dich aber. Die Floatinganzüge sind um längen besser/wärmer. Ich hab auch normale Thermoanzüge und die kannste inne Tonne hauen jedenfalls die billig Teile (40 Euro). Die teureren werden vielleicht ganz gut sein aber denn kannst Dir auch gleich nen Floating kaufen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> *#h!!! Und das Angelpärchen hat heute wieder zugeschlagen !!!#h*​
> 
> ​


 Jauuuuuu !!!!! Man war dat ein geiler Tag..... hab gerade über 26 Pfund Filet geschnitten...... |laola:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Dann mal Petri Ute!! Ich glaub, ich fahr Samstag ne Runde, wenns Wetter passt


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Und natürlich dem Wuselchen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Und natürlich dem Wuselchen


 Danke Marco..... Wenn Du Samstag rausfährst ruf mich mal vorher an.... werd Dir mal ne ganz geile Stelle verraten wo Du auch super mitm Jak hin kommst


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ok, da bin ich dabei


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

:vik:  *G E I L !* :vik:


petri ihrs #6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Da täuscht Du dich aber. Die Floatinganzüge sind um längen besser/wärmer. Ich hab auch normale Thermoanzüge und die kannste inne Tonne hauen jedenfalls die billig Teile (40 Euro). Die teureren werden vielleicht ganz gut sein aber denn kannst Dir auch gleich nen Floating kaufen



da hast du wohl recht....



Ute schrieb:


> *#h!!! Und das Angelpärchen hat heute wieder zugeschlagen !!!#h*
> 
> Wer möchte es mit uns aufnehmen??
> Meine Tüte war 13Kg schwer!
> Das ausnehmen wird gleich eine freude sein.^^
> 
> ​



na dann mal petri zu euren fängen...
wenn das mal immer so wäre ;-)


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Dann wäre ja der Kitzel wech.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

der kitzel oder der kitzler vor freude?


----------



## gallus

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> der kitzel oder der kitzler vor freude?




Da war doch sicherlich Alkohol mit im Spiel?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



gallus schrieb:


> Da war doch sicherlich Alkohol mit im Spiel?




hier  trinkt keiner alkohol,hier wird nur bier genossen ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> der kitzel oder der kitzler vor freude?


 Wenn der Kitzler vor freude wech wär hät er seine Aufgabe verfehlt...#6:q:q:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

echt?
achso,na dann muss ich mir wohl gleich mal meine freundin schnappen und rum doctorn ;-)

#ps:jetzt weiß ich auch warum meine freundin soviel lacht ;-)


----------



## gallus

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> echt?
> achso,na dann muss ich mir wohl gleich mal meine freundin schnappen und rum doctorn ;-)
> 
> #ps:jetzt weiß ich auch warum meine freundin soviel lacht ;-)




|kopfkrat?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

naja weil der kitzler vor freude ja immer weg ist.
sprich sie muss kein sex machen ,da sie ja kein bock hat ,bzw es dann kein sinn ergibt ;-)


----------



## gallus

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> naja weil der kitzler vor freude ja immer weg ist.
> sprich sie muss kein sex machen ,da sie ja kein bock hat ,bzw es dann kein sinn ergibt ;-)



Immernoch |kopfkrat?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ah,es ist zu spät für dich....
pass auf,kitzler wech,frau kein bock auf sex,mann versucht sie scharf zu machen,frau blockt ab(weil sie keine lust hat),man ist sauer und schläft ein,frau kann wieder an pc und hat ihre ruhe


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> naja weil der kitzler vor freude ja immer weg ist.
> sprich sie muss kein sex machen ,da sie ja kein bock hat ,bzw es dann kein sinn ergibt ;-)



Jetzt hab ich drei bis zwölf Fragezeichen vorm Kopp|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

habs doch schon beantwortet... ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|muahah:.... Matze geh blos ins Bett und schlaf Dich aus....


----------



## gallus

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Achso,

hab ich echt nicht kapiert,ist auch schon zu spät für mich!
Bin ja nur n Kleingeist!!

Sorry,ist ja nur Spasz!


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> habs doch schon beantwortet... ;-)



Mag ja schon sein, aber das da so irgend ein Teil meiner Frau so einfach verschwindet.... Das ist mir neu#c


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |muahah:.... Matze geh blos ins Bett und schlaf Dich aus....



 ist wohl besser,bin auch krank



gallus schrieb:


> Achso,
> 
> hab ich echt nicht kapiert,ist auch schon zu spät für mich!
> Bin ja nur n Kleingeist!!
> 
> Sorry,ist ja nur Spasz!



jaja.....



nemles schrieb:


> Mag ja schon sein, aber das da so irgend ein Teil meiner Frau so einfach verschwindet.... Das ist mir neu#c



leg dich am sonntag mal zu ihr und halt ihr ein wassereis dort hin.
musst mal gucken wie schnell das da alles verschwindet ;-)


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ist wohl besser,bin auch krank
> 
> Gute Besserung #h
> 
> jaja.....
> 
> 
> 
> leg dich am sonntag mal zu ihr und halt ihr ein wassereis dort hin.
> musst mal gucken wie schnell das da alles verschwindet ;-)



Kennste die Story vom Eisberg und der Titanic? 


Einer von beiden wurde immer größer #6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> leg dich am sonntag mal zu ihr und halt ihr ein wassereis dort hin.
> musst mal gucken wie schnell das da alles verschwindet ;-)



Ich schmeiß mich wech |muahah:|muahah:

Unfassbar, was dir alles so auffällt.. Na dann kannst du ja froh sein, wenn der Winter vorbei ist....


----------



## gallus

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich wech |muahah:|muahah:
> 
> Unfassbar, was dir alles so auffällt.. Na dann kannst du ja froh sein, wenn der Winter vorbei ist....



Ja,
da friert so einigem wat ein!|rolleyes


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Kennste die Story vom Eisberg und der Titanic?
> 
> 
> Einer von beiden wurde immer größer #6



jo........
dat arme schiff



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich wech |muahah:|muahah:
> 
> Unfassbar, was dir alles so auffällt.. Na dann kannst du ja froh sein, wenn der Winter vorbei ist....



ne,hab da sowieso kein bock mehr drauf und ausserdem ist winterzeit=dorschzeit...



gallus schrieb:


> Ja,
> da friert so einigem wat ein!|rolleyes



echt,meiner wird nur klein:vik:


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Toller Fang , Glückwunsch #6#6#6#6#6

LG Tanja


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Info :m Wir haben ja beide Thermoanzüge #6 Ich bin halt ne Frostbeule |uhoh: ich hatte 2 Hosen + Thermohose , 1 T-shirt , 3 Pullover , Thermojacke , 3 Paar Socken und gefütterte Stiefel an |bigeyes , und trotzdem hab ich noch gefroren #c Also wenn das nicht reicht , dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr
> 
> LG Tanja




Moin moin.


Deshalb bestimmt auch der Name Michelinmännchen:q
Ich könnte mit so viel an nicht angeln|kopfkrat ich würde bei soviel an auch schwitzen|uhoh:

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> 
> Deshalb bestimmt auch der Name Michelinmännchen:q
> Ich könnte mit so viel an nicht angeln|kopfkrat ich würde bei soviel an auch schwitzen|uhoh:
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



|wavey: könntest recht haben , das ich daher auch den Namen habe :q . Ich bin nunmal ne Frostbeule #t und ihr Männer seit von Natur aus ja schon Heizkörper|uhoh:|uhoh:

LG Tanja


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Und das Angelpärchen hat heute wieder zugeschlagen !!!#h[/B][/U]



Ganz DICKES Petri auch von mir.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Danke Marco..... Wenn Du Samstag rausfährst ruf mich mal vorher an.... werd Dir mal ne ganz geile Stelle verraten wo Du auch super mitm Jak hin kommst



Zeigst du mir diese ganz Geile stelle auch, schwarzwusel?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Zeigst du mir diese ganz Geile stelle auch, schwarzwusel?


 Na klar !!!!!!! Meine Kontodaten schick ich Dir gleich per PN....|supergri|supergri


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

DICKES PETRI an das "Dream-Team".

aber bitte lasst uns doch noch ein wenig Fisch übrig!!
...bekomm ich auch deine Kontodaten....?


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

*Ich weiß sie mal.

Ätsch. * :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ihr werdet die daten sowieso nicht kriegen,die beiden halten still...
kenn sie doch


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ihr werdet die daten sowieso nicht kriegen,die beiden halten still...
> kenn sie doch



|sagnix


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Genau. Sagen werden wir nichts.
Wir können mit ihm ja dahin fahren. |supergri


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

übrigens: Aus meinem Fang vom Angeln in Neustadt hier noch mal Fotos den den Files:
http://img410.*ih.us/img410/9198/cimg3036dd5.jpg
Dorsch

http://img67.*ih.us/img67/3748/cimg3039xi4.jpg
Wittling

Hat uns meine geliebte Frau (ja Josey Wales so ist das) diese Fischsuppe gekocht:

http://img357.*ih.us/img357/9191/cimg3041bd6.jpg

http://img101.*ih.us/img101/4366/cimg3045kh0.jpg

So Ute nu bist du dran zeig mal wie du deinen tollen Fang zubereitest!


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hmmmmm, legger sieht das aus.#6


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> übrigens: Aus meinem Fang vom Angeln in Neustadt hier noch mal Fotos den den Files:
> http://img410.*ih.us/img410/9198/cimg3036dd5.jpg
> Dorsch
> 
> http://img67.*ih.us/img67/3748/cimg3039xi4.jpg
> Wittling
> 
> Hat uns meine geliebte Frau (ja Josey Wales so ist das) diese Fischsuppe gekocht:
> 
> http://img357.*ih.us/img357/9191/cimg3041bd6.jpg
> 
> http://img101.*ih.us/img101/4366/cimg3045kh0.jpg
> 
> So Ute nu bist du dran zeig mal wie du deinen tollen Fang zubereitest!


 

Moin Moin

Rezept,Rezept

Sieht gut aus. Wasser läuft im Mund zusammen.

Großes Petri
MINIBUBI


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Also ich finde, da sieht eklig aus. Am besten, du spülst die Suppe gleich in der Fergueson runter.













Das ist natürlich Quatsch, dass spricht der blanke Neid aus mir :r. Petri zu den Fängen #6.

Hast du mal das Rezept für die Suppe. Irendwann komme ich ja auch mal wieder zum Angeln und fange was. Dann probiere ich das gleich aus.


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

mmhhhh lecker sieht das aus #6#6 würde auch gerne das Rezept wissen #h

LG Tanja


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@all
also ich frag mal meine Frau ob Sie das Rezept rausrückt. Hat Sie sich glaube ich auch ausm Internet geholt und noch etwas verfeinert. Also wenn ich beim kochen zugucke, dann denke ich mal es sind bestimmt so an die 30 (dreißig!) Zutaten drin. 

Tja weiß auch nicht wie sie das immer hinzaubert


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika, Tomatenmark, Sahne, Kartoffel, Karotte, Lauch (evtl. Fenchel) nen Spritzer Zitrone und 21 verschiedene Fischsorten. 30 Zutaten, stimmt genau. 

Dann weiß ja jetzt, wie es geht |supergri.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika, Tomatenmark, Sahne, Kartoffel, Karotte, Lauch (evtl. Fenchel) nen Spritzer Zitrone und 21 verschiedene Fischsorten. 30 Zutaten, stimmt genau.
> 
> Dann weiß ja jetzt, wie es geht |supergri.



Toll, du hast sicherlich beruflich mit kochen zu tun oder?


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ne, ne, dass war nur geraten.

Vielleicht sind auch noch nen paar Schalotten und nen büschen Weißwein drinn. Mist, jetzt hab ich Hunger.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Ne, ne, dass war nur geraten.
> 
> Vielleicht sind auch noch nen paar Schalotten und nen büschen Weißwein drinn. Mist, jetzt hab ich Hunger.



also los zum angeln damit ordentlich frischer Fisch aufm Tisch kommt!#:#:#:#:#:

Schade schade das das leider nicht so einfach ist. Wie zu lesen ist kommst du aus Sehnde und die Ostsee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haben wir ja leider nicht umme Ecke.


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wie zu lesen ist kommst du aus Sehnde und die Ostsee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haben wir ja leider nicht umme Ecke.



So sieht dat leider aus :c :r.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> So sieht dat leider aus :c :r.



....und ich weiß noch nicht ob ich am 24.01. überhaupt kann


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Du hast ja wenigstens noch Hoffnung, bei mir steht schon fest, dass ich nicht kann .


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

emm wenn du hunger hast dann geh doch inne Pommesbude. Damit die dich verstehen: Hier ist ne kleine anleitung:

Imbissdeutsch für Anfänger:

http://www1.ndr2.de/container/ndr_style_file_default/0,2300,OID1306536,00.mp3

Ist schwar schon alt aber immer wieder gern zu höhren:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> So sieht dat leider aus :c :r.



jaja,unser schwer beschäftigter sunny |krach:



HAI-score schrieb:


> ....und ich weiß noch nicht ob ich am 24.01. überhaupt kann



|krach:mach kein ärger,dann müsst ich ja allein fahren...


ps:moin @all


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Celler
Hauptsache du bist wieder schnell gesund. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Was war denn mit euerer MFT-Tour? Alle krank zurückgekommen?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

dat kannst laut sagen,mindestens die hälfte ist krank geworden.
dank des starken seegangs waren wir komplett durchgenässt,da hat der beste anzug nichts geholfen,die suppe ist von oben rein gelaufen,du konntest die mütze garnicht so schnell aufsetzten wie die welle übers board schlug :c

alles in allem war es ne super tour,nur leider hat der grässte teil nicht einmal die angel ins wasser gehalten...


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> dat kannst laut sagen,mindestens die hälfte ist krank geworden.
> dank des starken seegangs waren wir komplett durchgenässt,da hat der beste anzug nichts geholfen,die suppe ist von oben rein gelaufen,du konntest die mütze garnicht so schnell aufsetzten wie die welle übers board schlug :c
> 
> alles in allem war es ne super tour,nur leider hat der grässte teil nicht einmal die angel ins wasser gehalten...



Schaden wenn man so ne Tour macht und dann spielt das Wetter nicht mit. :g


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

naja ,da kann man nichts machen...
war aber wie  gesagt trotzdem ne gelungene tour.
mit viel essen ,trinken,gut gelaunter leute und bisschen alkohol


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Bilder von meinen Dorschen?
Zu spät. ^^
Hatte die Tochter mit Freund und meine Mama zum Dorschessen eingeladen.
Die waren aber alle sehr begeistert hinterher.
Man, das war aber auch lecker. 
Ganz einfach gebraten, Kartoffeln und Senfsoße. Mmmhh. Spitze.

Und heute ist mir soooo schlecht. Bin oft kurz vorm :v
War heute mit einem für Euch fremden auf dem Wasser. (für mich aber auch fast)
Es waren doch ganz schöne Wellen. Und leider wurde mir auch kurz danach schlecht. Und etwas später musste ich aufgeben. Der nette Mann musste mich wieder zurückbringen. 
Und ich leide jetzt immer noch. |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Bilder von meinen Dorschen?
> Zu spät. ^^
> Hatte die Tochter mit Freund und meine Mama zum Dorschessen eingeladen.
> Die waren aber alle sehr begeistert hinterher.
> Man, das war aber auch lecker.
> Ganz einfach gebraten, Kartoffeln und Senfsoße. Mmmhh. Spitze.
> 
> Und heute ist mir soooo schlecht. Bin oft kurz vorm :v
> War heute mit einem für Euch fremden auf dem Wasser. (für mich aber auch fast)
> Es waren doch ganz schöne Wellen. Und leider wurde mir auch kurz danach schlecht. Und etwas später musste ich aufgeben. Der nette Mann musste mich wieder zurückbringen.
> Und ich leide jetzt immer noch. |uhoh: |uhoh:



jaja,übermut tut selten gut ;-)
wie war das nochmal mit den knoppers?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Es waren doch ganz schöne Wellen. Und leider wurde mir auch kurz danach schlecht. Und etwas später musste ich aufgeben. Der nette Mann musste mich wieder zurückbringen.
> Und ich leide jetzt immer noch. |uhoh: |uhoh:



Ute, du machst aber auch Sachen! nicht das dein Bötchen noch mit Mann und Maus untergeht! Pass auf dich auf wir brauchen dich doch noch!#h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Werd mich bessern. |supergri
Versuch es zumindest.
Zumindest sagt mir meine Gesungheit ja anscheint, wann es zu viel ist. #6
Achja, ich war auf seinem Boot. Mal was anderes. :m

War aber trotzdem Interessant. 
Er hat 15 PS dran und das Boot flog fast über die Wellen, knallte hin und wieder mal unsanft auf, war aber super. Wenn mir blos nicht so schlecht gewesen wäre.
Mist.
Und er hatte mir noch eine Reisetablette gegeben. Half aber nicht mehr.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

War ja ein netter Herr der für uns Fremde und für dich nur fast Fremde


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Damit er nicht mehr ganz so fremd klinkt:
Michael heist er. 

Ich muss mich jetzt aber wieder in die horizentale Lage begeben. ^^
Bis später dann.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

trink mal nen kurzen oder vielleicht auch 2 irgend wann vergisst das es dir schlecht geht ;-)
spaß beiseite,gute besserung ...


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Ihr Angelverrückten,

meinen Kommentar zu den Fischen bzw. der Fischsuppe habe ich ja schon abgegeben.

Aaaaber...........

ich habe was vergessen #q

ich freue mich für Euch über den guten Fang.|jump:

Petri Heil.

Matze......PN gucken.:m


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Auch ich wünsche allen kranken gute Besserung |wavey:
Ute ich hab auch mal so nen Kaugummi gegen Seekrankheit bekommen , hat bei mir auch nicht geholfen #d. Das einzige was war , meine Zunge war davon taub |uhoh: Wenn so ein Wellengang ist , gerade mit nem kleinen Boot hört der Spaß wirklich auf :v. Ich habe so eine Tour auch schon hinter mir , auf dem Rückweg habe ich gedacht wir kommen nie heil an . Bekam kein Wort mehr raus , und war kreidebleich . Mein Mann sagte nur : ,, Cool , so ne Tour mach ich öffter mit dir , dann bekomm ich dich wenigstens Mundtod '' . |evil: Ich war froh , als ich wieder Boden unter den Füßen hatte , gelaufen bin ich als wenn ich 3 Promille hatte . |kopfkrat

LG Tanja


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Auch ich wünsche allen kranken gute Besserung |wavey:
> Ute ich hab auch mal so nen Kaugummi gegen Seekrankheit bekommen , hat bei mir auch nicht geholfen #d. Das einzige was war , meine Zunge war davon taub |uhoh: Wenn so ein Wellengang ist , gerade mit nem kleinen Boot hört der Spaß wirklich auf :v. Ich habe so eine Tour auch schon hinter mir , auf dem Rückweg habe ich gedacht wir kommen nie heil an . Bekam kein Wort mehr raus , und war kreidebleich . Mein Mann sagte nur : ,, Cool , so ne Tour mach ich öffter mit dir , dann bekomm ich dich wenigstens Mundtod '' . |evil: Ich war froh , als ich wieder Boden unter den Füßen hatte , gelaufen bin ich als wenn ich 3 Promille hatte . |kopfkrat
> 
> LG Tanja




naja wenn man vernümftigen menschenverstand hat fährt man bei so starkem wind garnicht raus ;-)
das prob ist eben immer,man kann vorher nicht sagen was nachher für wind herrscht


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> naja wenn man vernümftigen menschenverstand hat fährt man bei so starkem wind garnicht raus ;-)
> das prob ist eben immer,man kann vorher nicht sagen was nachher für wind herrscht


 

Matze genau das war unser Problem , als wir morgens raus fuhren ging es noch mit dem Wind . Aber später haben wir dann richtig den Arsch voll bekommen . Und dann noch so ein Boot wo man den Scheibenwischer per Hand bedienen mußte |bigeyes


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

scheibenwischer aufm boot?
oder meinst du dieses kleine runde sichtfenster?


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich sag da nur: Nur die harten kommen in den Garten:m
Ich persönlich stehe drauf,wenn ordentlich Seegang ist:q
Am besten ist es mit mehreren Leuten und jeder probiert sein geheim Rezept gegen Seekrankheit aus|kopfkrat und nichts hilft:q

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Ich sag da nur: Nur die harten kommen in den Garten:m
> Ich persönlich stehe drauf,wenn ordentlich Seegang ist:q
> Am besten ist es mit mehreren Leuten und jeder probiert sein geheim Rezept gegen Seekrankheit aus|kopfkrat und nichts hilft:q
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



naja gut,bisschen seegang ist ja in ordnung,sollte eben im rahmen bleiben.
ist echt ätzend wenn du so starken seegang hast,dass du nicht mehr angeln kannst..
aber mit den rezepten ist ne coole geschichte,vor allem wenn dann alle darüber ratschlagen was sie vorher alles genommen haben


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Habe schon Leute aufm Kutter gesehen mit Pflaster an den Ohren,dass sah nicht nur Sch... aus nein es hat nicht mal geholfen|kopfkrat
Sind noch nicht mal aus der Hafeneinfahrt raus,da lassen sich die Ersten die Sache schon mal durch den Kopf gehen|kopfkrat und das bei ner 5;+
Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Habe schon Leute aufm Kutter gesehen mit Pflaster an den Ohren,dass sah nicht nur Sch... aus nein es hat nicht mal geholfen|kopfkrat
> Sind noch nicht mal aus der Hafeneinfahrt raus,da lassen sich die Ersten die Sache schon mal durch den Kopf gehen|kopfkrat und das bei ner 5;+
> Gruß aus NST.




und in der hafenausfahrt bist sogar noch bisschen geschützt vor den wellen


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Boaaah wat seid Ihr gehässig.

Ne 5 ist bei einigen schon Sturm und kurz vorm Weltuntergang.:q

Matze was hattet Ihr in Danske?


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Habe mal von nem alten Seemann gehört.
Die Seekrankheit ist nur ne Einbildung Sache.
Kann dazu aber nichts sagen,denn ich war noch nie Seekrank#c

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Also bei Seekrankheit schwöre ich ja auf diese Analproppen von Vomex.

Die helfen tatsächlich.

Wird schön warm und wohlig im Darmtrakt. Die meisten schlafen nach der Einführung erst einmal und sind nach 2 std. top fit.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

in dansk hatten wir ne 7 und den wind so schräg von vorn gekriegt.
ich sage euch,ich bin schon oft draussen gewesen,aber so heftig wars noch nie.
erfahrene leute auf dem kutter haben auch gesagt,das deutsche kutter bei dem wind garnicht erst raus gefahren wären...


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Matze,

Plattentour 2007......................

Ab von Kiel bei 4..... hoch zwischen Loland un Langeland angeln.

Dann die Ansage vom Kaptain...........geit trüch.

Na gut: Co-Skipper seekrank und noch mal ca. 50 % der Angler.

War wohl so um die 8.

Das war echt Hammerhart.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Matze,
> 
> Plattentour 2007......................
> 
> Ab von Kiel bei 4..... hoch zwischen Loland un Langeland angeln.
> 
> Dann die Ansage vom Kaptain...........geit trüch.
> 
> Na gut: Co-Skipper seekrank und noch mal ca. 50 % der Angler.
> 
> War wohl so um die 8.
> 
> Das war echt Hammerhart.



wenn man sowas mal mitgemacht hat ,weiß man wovon man sprich,ich selber hab da nicht nochmal bock drauf.
mal gnaz davon ab,werd ich meine freundin so auch nie zum angeln kriegen


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Also bei Seekrankheit schwöre ich ja auf diese Analproppen von Vomex.
> 
> Die helfen tatsächlich.
> 
> Wird schön warm und wohlig im Darmtrakt. Die meisten schlafen nach der Einführung erst einmal und sind nach 2 std. top fit.




Werś braucht Mein segen hat er#h
Will mal nicht so laut schrein,vielleicht kommt es bei mir ja noch im hohen Alter#c

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> mal gnaz davon ab,werd ich meine freundin so auch nie zum angeln kriegen



Du nicht....aber ich 

Mußt halt nicht die ganze Achterbahnfahrt pennen, sonder Dich auch mal um die gute Laune Deiner Maus kümmern


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> wenn man sowas mal mitgemacht hat ,weiß man wovon man sprich,ich selber hab da nicht nochmal bock drauf.
> mal gnaz davon ab,werd ich meine freundin so auch nie zum angeln kriegen



Frag sie doch einfach mal.
Ich kenne genug Frauen die soetwas mit machen

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Will mal nicht so laut schrein,vielleicht kommt es bei mir ja noch im hohen Alter#c




:k:k Das will ich für Dich hoffen :q:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Du nicht....aber ich
> 
> Mußt halt nicht die ganze Achterbahnfahrt pennen, sonder Dich auch mal um die gute Laune Deiner Maus kümmern




ich denk mal das mir bei dem anblick selber schlecht geworden wäre...
obwohl,angeblich hat sie nicht gebrochen?
tom,wat machst du am 28.12??


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ich denk mal das mir bei dem anblick selber schlecht geworden wäre...
> obwohl,angeblich hat sie nicht gebrochen?
> tom,wat machst du am 28.12??



Rausch ausschlafen vonne JubiParty am 27.ten |uhoh:

Ähm, und gebrochen hat sie nicht. Wir hätten sie kurz vor Ende der Fahrt auf Deck festgekeilt, damit sie frische Seeluft schnüffeln kann und alles war gut.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Rausch ausschlafen vonne JubiParty am 27.ten |uhoh:
> 
> Ähm, und gebrochen hat sie nicht. Wir hätten sie kurz vor Ende der Fahrt auf Deck festgekeilt, damit sie frische Seeluft schnüffeln kann und alles war gut.




schade zum ersten...

und zum zweiten "na dann bin ich ja beruhigt"
die hats auch echt nicht einfach mit mir.
wir 2 haben schon für anfang nächstes jahr ne gemeinsame kutterfahrt geplant.wollen jetzt am we schonmal nach ner angel ausschau halten ;-)


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Matze:

zum Ersten:  Da machen wir mal ne Orga für 2009...
                  Hab da ne geile Idee.

zum Zweiten: Deine Freundin packt das.


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> scheibenwischer aufm boot?
> oder meinst du dieses kleine runde sichtfenster?



ich meine schon Scheibenwischer an den Fenster . Ist das so ungewöhnlich ? Also hier hatten wir bei dem Boot welche , allerdings per Handbedienung , und in spodsbjerg hatten wir auch welche die gingen elektrisch 
:vik:

LG Tanja


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Oh, caddel, der ist so schön, da macht das Verhaften doppelt Spaß... :vik::vik::vik:



caddel schrieb:


> Die meisten schlafen nach der Einführung erst einmal und sind nach 2 std. top fit.


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

...und den Spruch sacken wir dann gleich mal mit ein:vik:



Andy1608 schrieb:


> vielleicht kommt es bei mir ja noch im hohen Alter#c


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ach Du Scheixxe,

Ein ganzer Trööt voller Ferkel |krach:











Hier bleibe ich :m


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Nur der Simon ist gaaaanz liiieeeeb  (meint er jedenfalls):q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nur der Simon ist gaaaanz liiieeeeb  (meint er jedenfalls):q:q:q






...dat kannste wohl glauben :vik: :q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Ach Du Scheixxe,
> 
> Ein ganzer Trööt voller Ferkel |krach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier bleibe ich :m...hier bin ich zu hause :vik:
> 
> 
> mein reden,tom :q


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Deinen Avatar-Spruch, den glaub ich Dir...:m#6


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Deinen Avatar-Spruch, den glaub ich Dir...:m#6



Ist halt ein ganz verkappter, unsere Simone...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moah...meine frau möchte,das ich den weihnachtsmann spiel...mit dicken sack und langer rute...freun sich die mädls,sacht se.  sind auch viele geschenke drin...|uhoh: ...(is dat scheizzteil wieder so schwer?...#d)
aber...komm ich mit meinem bellybootschlauchbauch überhaupt noch in den blöden anzug?ich hoffe nich...

kann weihnachten nich an einem tag sein,wo ich nich zu hause bin? :q


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,
ich glaube wir werden 2008 in die Geschichte des Boardferkels eingehen . Unser BBFF wird wohl oder übel für Dezember einmal das *Ferkel des Südens *und einmal das *Ferkel des Norden *küren müssen :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mit war sau übel, ihr zerreist euch die Mäuler dadrüber und es kommt ein Taaatüüüü nach dem anderen. :vik: :vik:

Ich freu mich Euch zu kennen. #6 #6
Hoffentlich ist bald der 24.01.09!  :m:m
Wird wieder Zeit!:q :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moah...meine frau möchte,das ich den weihnachtsmann spiel...


Naja einmal im Jahr musst Du ja zu was zu gebrauchen sein....:q:q:q..... (((((Küsschen mien sötten schieter)))))


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

junge,junge.
soviele ferkelz hier ;-)


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> junge,junge.
> soviele ferkelz hier ;-)



Es gibt keinen, der hier nicht zur Sau gemacht wird.:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

da hast du wohl wahr...
schau mal im MFT-trööt kurz rein,hab da mal ne schnelle frage


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen, der hier nicht zur Sau gemacht wird.:m



...doch ICH.

Lese und Staune!!!

@simone: wenn du schon mal mit deinem Bellybauch im roten Sack steckst, kannste ja auch mal eben rumkommen und die rute schwingen, meine Frau brauch mal zum.....ähmmm....lachen!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Naja einmal im Jahr musst Du ja zu was gebrauchen sein....:q:q:q..... (((((Küsschen mien sötten schieter)))))





das sieht sooooooo.....ach,vergiss es! :q:q



(((((küsschen mien schmatzepuffer)))))


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> ...doch ICH.
> 
> Lese und Staune!!!
> *
> @simone: wenn du schon mal mit deinem Bellybauch im roten Sack steckst, kannste ja auch mal eben rumkommen und die rute schwingen, meine Frau brauch mal zum.....ähmmm....lachen!*





christian...


*DAS MÖCHTET IHR WIRKLICH NICHT!!*


...glaub mir  :q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> ich glaube wir werden 2008 in die Geschichte des Boardferkels eingehen . Unser BBFF wird wohl oder übel für Dezember einmal das *Ferkel des Südens *und einmal das *Ferkel des Norden *küren müssen :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha





hm...michl...wat hälst du vonner idee,den gesamten trööt samt den hier rumferkelnden personen (ALSO AUCH DICH!!!) zum boardferkel des monats zu machen?

ich find die idee garnich mal so schlecht...:q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ferkelt hier etwa jemand??? Ich konnte bislang nicht feststellen, dass es so ist


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ferkelt hier etwa jemand??? Ich konnte bislang nicht feststellen, dass es so ist




meine stimme hast du...soviel is sicher


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Guten Morgen ihr Boardferkel #h , 
gib mal ne Runde Kaffee aus  

LG Tanja


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Boardferkel #h ,
> gib mal ne Runde Kaffee aus
> 
> LG Tanja



Jau läuft gerade durch:q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Zu spät meiner ist schon leer
Muss jetzt in die Kiste ne runde pennen,damit ich für heute abend wieder fit bin|uhoh:

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ferkel des Nordens, Ferkel des Südens

Wo sollen wir denn da die Grenze ziehen???
Und was machen wir hier in der Mitte dann???

Wir haben zwar sehr häufig "Fraktionsferkel", sprich, wer z.B. aus der MFT-Ecke oder der Saarpfalz kommt und geferkelt hatte, wird auch von der dortigen gesammelten Truppe bei der Wahl tatkräftig unterstützt.
Aber die Dezemberwahl verspricht einiges an Spannung weil so knapp die Hälfte wohl aus diesem Tröööt kommt...:vik:
(plus ein gewisser außerhalb der eigentlichen Konkurrenz mitlaufender völlig unschuldiger Wächter über Anstand, Sitte und Moral)


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hi hi.
Und ich bin noch nicht dabei. #6


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> hi hi.
> Und ich bin noch nicht dabei. #6



#h
Tja, das ist halt wie im richtigen Leben....

Die kleinen armen Mitläufer werden erwischt und die großen Drahtzieher im Hintergrund kommen ungeschoren davon...:q:q:q

Aber wartet nur, früher oder später kriegen wir Euch...:vik::vik::vik:#6


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ Minibubi, Sunny, Michelinmännchen und all

So hier ist es nun, unser Rezept zum nachkochen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143334


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> #h
> Tja, das ist halt wie im richtigen Leben....
> 
> Die kleinen armen Mitläufer werden erwischt und die großen Drahtzieher im Hintergrund kommen ungeschoren davon...:q:q:q
> 
> Aber wartet nur, früher oder später kriegen wir Euch...:vik::vik::vik:#6



|wavey: wie wollt ihr das denn anstellen ? Wir frauen sind halt clever :vik:#6 :q

@Hai-score vielen Dank für das Rezept , auch an Deine Frau :m , beim nächsten Fang werde ich es gleich nachkochen .


LG Tanja


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> |@Hai-score vielen Dank für das Rezept , auch an Deine Frau :m , beim nächsten Fang werde ich es gleich nachkochen.



Viel Spaß und guten appetit!:vik:


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Oh, caddel, der ist so schön, da macht das Verhaften doppelt Spaß... :vik::vik::vik:



Honigkugel,

das glaub ich jetzt nicht.|krach:
Voll aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, einfach willkürlich ausgewählt, sozusagen ein Racheakt.|kopfkrat

Dat wird nie was, dafür gibt es viel zu viele größere Schweinereien.:q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

caddel |wavey:
wie sieht es bis jetzt aus mit dem 28.12 ?
Wie viele kommen denn ?
Und wo genau liegt die Jan-Cux ?

LG Tanja


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Guten Morgen Tanja,

werde Dir gleich eine PN mit allen Details senden.

Gruß
caddel|wavey:


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

oki . Danke #6


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> @ Minibubi, Sunny, Michelinmännchen und all
> 
> So hier ist es nun, unser Rezept zum nachkochen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143334



Supi, danke. Ich muss erst mal genug Fisch fangen, um das ausprobieren zu können |supergri.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Supi, danke. Ich muss erst mal genug Fisch fangen, um das ausprobieren zu können |supergri.



Zum Glück geht das für uns, die soo weit weg von der Ostsee wohnen, auch mit gekauftem Meeresfisch oder Süßwasserfisch (was aber nur halb so lecker ist)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> die soo weit weg von der Ostsee wohnen,


 Mööösch seid Ihr arm dran....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










......#h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mööösch seid Ihr arm dran....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......#h




moin,moin @all

dafür gibts bei uns in mitteldeutschland rasierer |supergri
flauschebartmicha |wavey:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mööösch seid Ihr arm dran....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......#h



ja leider


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> moin,moin @all
> 
> dafür gibts bei uns in mitteldeutschland rasierer |supergri
> flauschebartmicha |wavey:




Moin moin celler.

Höre ich da jetzt etwa " Neid " |kopfkrat


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Dat wird nie was, dafür gibt es viel zu viele größere Schweinereien.:q



Ich habe mir gerade mal meine bisherige Dezembersammlung angeschaut...


...und ich muss sagen...


#d#d#dnööö!!!! :q:q:q:vik:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade mal meine bisherige Dezembersammlung angeschaut...
> 
> 
> ...und ich muss sagen...
> 
> 
> #d#d#dnööö!!!! :q:q:q:vik:



Also meine Stimme hat er sicher:vik:
Alleine schon dafür, das ich das übersehen habe


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Also meine Stimme hat er sicher:vik:
> Alleine schon dafür, das ich das übersehen habe



Mir wäre es aber lieber gewesen Du hättest es gesehen als unser Fahnder.
Denn ich bin mir sicher, *DU* hättest mich als Ex-Fast-Schwarzenbecker nicht verpfiffen, sondern mich auf den Fauxpax hingewiesen, damit ich noch hätte editieren können.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade mal meine bisherige Dezembersammlung angeschaut...
> 
> 
> ...und ich muss sagen...
> 
> 
> #d#d#dnööö!!!! :q:q:q:vik:






soweit mir bekannt ist...ist unser herzallerliebster honichball auch im dezember nominiert...|rolleyes 

wolln doch mal kucken...wer hier die prozente bekommt,näääää?! :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ferkel des Nordens, Ferkel des Südens
> 
> Wo sollen wir denn da die Grenze ziehen???
> Und was machen wir hier in der Mitte dann???
> 
> Wir haben zwar sehr häufig "Fraktionsferkel", sprich, wer z.B. aus der MFT-Ecke oder der Saarpfalz kommt und geferkelt hatte, wird auch von der dortigen gesammelten Truppe bei der Wahl tatkräftig unterstützt.
> Aber die Dezemberwahl verspricht einiges an Spannung weil so knapp die Hälfte wohl aus diesem Tröööt kommt...:vik:
> (plus ein gewisser außerhalb der eigentlichen Konkurrenz mitlaufender völlig unschuldiger Wächter über Anstand, Sitte und Moral)





...glaub man ja nich,dat ich mir hier nu angesprochen fühl...:q


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> soweit mir bekannt ist...ist unser herzallerliebster honichball auch im dezember nominiert...|rolleyes
> 
> wolln doch mal kucken...wer hier die prozente bekommt,näääää?! :q



Simon, der läuft aber außer Konkurenz und der zweite darf in der Signatur ferkeln.

Nur ich werde es bestimmt nicht sein, weil Du ja auch nomidingsda bist.:q:q:q:q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> #h
> Tja, das ist halt wie im richtigen Leben....
> 
> Die kleinen armen Mitläufer werden erwischt und die großen Drahtzieher im Hintergrund kommen ungeschoren davon...:q:q:q
> 
> Aber wartet nur, früher oder später kriegen wir Euch...:vik::vik::vik:#6



Die armen kleinen Mitläufer.
Die haben alle mein Bedauern.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Simon, der läuft aber außer Konkurenz und der zweite darf in der Signatur ferkeln.
> 
> Nur ich werde es bestimmt nicht sein, weil Du ja auch nomidingsda bist.:q:q:q:q




...ich warn dich,freundchen :q


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...ich warn dich,freundchen :q



Ganz einfach machen wir das. Da jeder nur eine Stimme hat, werden wir uns, natürlich im Internen Ferkel Stall, abquieken und dann haben alle gleich viel Stimmen.#6

Honey an erster Stelle mit 99%
und wir, aus dem vielgelesenen und bewunderten Dahme-Thread,
jeder 0,25% . Muaaah, dann gibt es eine Bache ( mit dem Namen Honey ist sie doch weiblich??) und vier Frischlinge.:vik:


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@caddel

Glaube nicht das die Bache das so lustig finden würde von den Frischlingen ganz zu schweigen#d

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Oooch Andy, meinst sie ist ein Spielverderber?

Eine Bache liebt ihren Nachwuchs und verteidigt ihn bis aufs Blut.

Honey liebt diesen Thread, so oft wie er hier liest wohl sogar sehr. (Könnten Küstenentzugserscheinungen sein....) und er, sie , es ist ein Urgestein, wir alle neu.

Das passt doch oder ???


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Ganz einfach machen wir das. Da jeder nur eine Stimme hat, werden wir uns, natürlich im Internen Ferkel Stall, abquieken und dann haben alle gleich viel Stimmen.#6
> 
> Honey an erster Stelle mit 99%
> und wir, aus dem vielgelesenen und bewunderten Dahme-Thread,
> jeder 0,25% . Muaaah, dann gibt es eine Bache ( mit dem Namen Honey ist sie doch weiblich??) und vier Frischlinge.:vik:





:q:q  #6


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Oooch Andy, meinst sie ist ein Spielverderber?
> 
> Eine Bache liebt ihren Nachwuchs und verteidigt ihn bis aufs Blut.
> 
> Honey liebt diesen Thread, so oft wie er hier liest wohl sogar sehr. (Könnten Küstenentzugserscheinungen sein....) und er, sie , es ist ein Urgestein, wir alle neu.
> 
> Das passt doch oder ???



*Nachtrag*

Wir würden niemals das Wahlergebnis fälschen.
Ehre, wem Ehre gebürt. nech Honeyball


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wenn du es dann so siehst:q

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

#h;+;+;+
Was ist denn hier los ? ;+
Heute noch keiner da ;+;+;+
Liegt wohl noch alle mit nem dicken Kopf im Bett 

Lg Tanja


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ Michelmännchen


Es ist Samstag vor Weihnachten, was macht man da???#c





Richtig!!!, Angeln oder Einkaufen#6















ich war einkaufen :c


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> @ Michelmännchen
> 
> 
> Es ist Samstag vor Weihnachten, was macht man da???#c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richtig!!!, Angeln oder Einkaufen#6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ich war einkaufen :c



Hm , dann wohne ich wohl auf nem anderen Planeten |supergri

Denn ich war nicht angeln und auch nicht einkaufen #d


LG Tanja


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin.

Ausnahmen gibt es Überall#h
Die Leute sitzen auf den Dächern und halten Ihre Dachziegel fest|uhoh:
Bei uns ist schöner West wind und das Wasser im Binnenwasser wird auch schon weniger|supergri

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wir haben heute den großen Sohn abgeholt und dann noch auf einem Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> ich war nicht angeln und auch nicht einkaufen #d
> 
> 
> LG Tanja


 Na denn haste ja richtig was erlebt wa.........:q:q:q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Na denn haste ja richtig was erlebt wa.........:q:q:q



Na aber Hallo , mein Tag war vom allerfeinsten . 2 nervige Kinder zu Hause , die sich im Mist bauen abgewechselt haben |gr: und dann noch dieses Wetter Regen und Sturm 
Besser kann ein Tag doch nicht sein |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Die Kinder gefallen mir.  :vik: #6


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Die Kinder gefallen mir.  :vik: #6



Ich kann sie Dir gerne mal ne Woche vorbei bringen  
Mal sehen ob sie Dir danach immernoch gefallen


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Ich kann sie Dir gerne mal ne Woche vorbei bringen
> Mal sehen ob sie Dir danach immernoch gefallen


soll ich Dir meine Jungs leihen ? Dann sind Deine Kiddis gaaanz schnell artig und ruhig . Ute´s kleiner Saurier hatte erst Angst und dann ein Herz und eine Seele |supergri|supergri|supergri . Die Jungs könne halt mit kleinen und großen Jungs umgehen , gelle Ute ? |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> soll ich Dir meine Jungs leihen ? Dann sind Deine Kiddis gaaanz schnell artig und ruhig . Ute´s kleiner Saurier hatte erst Angst und dann ein Herz und eine Seele |supergri|supergri|supergri . Die Jungs könne halt mit kleinen und großen Jungs umgehen , gelle Ute ? |supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Micha , gute Idee #6
Schickst sie dann bitte per Eillieferung :vik:

Wünsche allen einen schönen 4. Advent .

LG Tanja


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> soll ich Dir meine Jungs leihen ? Dann sind Deine Kiddis gaaanz schnell artig und ruhig . Ute´s kleiner Saurier hatte erst Angst und dann ein Herz und eine Seele |supergri|supergri|supergri . Die Jungs könne halt mit kleinen und großen Jungs umgehen , gelle Ute ? |supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael




Die sind soooo suuuuper knuddelig. |supergri
Richtige Kuschelteddys. 
Die würde ich mir glatt mal ausleihen.
Brauchst du mal einen Babysitter? :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Brauchst du mal einen Babysitter? :q



Nehe, aber ich, meiner ist jetzt gerade mkal 8 Wochen alt:q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> @ Michelmännchen
> 
> 
> Es ist Samstag vor Weihnachten, was macht man da???#c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richtig!!!, Angeln oder Einkaufen#6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ich war einkaufen :c





...und ich arbeiten     aber nu is






URLAUB!! :vik:

schönen 4ten advent euch allen :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Nehe, aber ich, meiner ist jetzt gerade mkal 8 Wochen alt:q:q


 Erzähl wat ist es für einer geworden ??? Setz mal Bilder rein


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> URLAUB!! :vik:


 Haste den überhaupt verdient ???? #d


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Haste verdient  #6




danke mein herzchen  ((((küßchen)))))


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Nehe, aber ich, meiner ist jetzt gerade mkal 8 Wochen alt:q:q



Ich lass die 3 dann zusammen. |rolleyes


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...und ich arbeiten     aber nu is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> URLAUB!! :vik:
> 
> schönen 4ten advent euch allen :m


Und dann ab ans Wasser.
Wir haben heute schon unseren ersten Spaziergang hinter uns. War in Heiligenhafen, da am Vogelschutzgebiet. 
Ist super da.
Und konnte es nicht lassen, mal wieder vom Bot zu reden. Das dort mal rein zu lassen und da rum schippern.#a  :s


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Und dann ab ans Wasser.
> Wir haben heute schon unseren ersten Spaziergang hinter uns. War in Heiligenhafen, da am Vogelschutzgebiet.
> Ist super da.
> Und konnte es nicht lassen, mal wieder vom Bot zu reden. Das dort mal rein zu lassen und da rum schippern.#a  :s





ans wasser? joa...mit'm lütten naher enten füttern.  :q

heiligenhafen is interessant...das könntest du durchaus mal in die planungen mit einbeziehen.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ Wuselchen #h

Ich habe was für dich gefunden.  :vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na ist denn heut schon weihnachten???


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin @ All

Ich lese hier immer nur groß Urlaub|kopfkrat
Ich muss doch etwas verkehrt machen;+ aber wieder rum eine Woche arbeiten und eine Woche frei ist auch wie Urlaub#6
Dann wünsche ich uns allen mal nen schönen Urlaub:m

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> @ Wuselchen #h
> 
> Ich habe was für dich gefunden. :vik:


 Jetzt machst Du mich aber neugierig.....#c#c#c ?????????????????


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Erzähl wat ist es für einer geworden ??? Setz mal Bilder rein


Bilder folgen noch  Ein Mix aus Bordercollie, Terrier, Cocker... Aber er sieht nicht nach keinen von denen aus... eher nach nem Senn oder so :q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jetzt machst Du mich aber neugierig.....#c#c#c ?????????????????



Dat wirste am Dienstag sehen.   :vik:


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Huhu , ich hoffe ihr hattet einen schönen Tag . Meiner war zum :v. Ich habe vor ca. 3 Monaten für meine Kids 2 Zwergkaninchen gekauft ( privat ) , man hatte mir gesagt das es 2 Böcke sind . Heute Morgen kam dann der Schock , ein Nest mit 5 Jungen :c|uhoh: , pustekuchen 2 Böcke . Männlein und weiblein , dann konnte ich erstmal zu sehen , das der Bock da raus kommt . Also erstmal kontrolle wer nun was ist , und da ich keinen 2 Stall habe mußte ich mir jemanden suchen , der den Bock erstmal nimmt |uhoh: Nun sitz ich hier auch noch als Kaninchenmama :c:c:c. Man das war ein Tag |evil:|gr:

Lg Tanja


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Huhu , ich hoffe ihr hattet einen schönen Tag . Meiner war zum :v. Ich habe vor ca. 3 Monaten für meine Kids 2 Zwergkaninchen gekauft ( privat ) , man hatte mir gesagt das es 2 Böcke sind . Heute Morgen kam dann der Schock , ein Nest mit 5 Jungen :c|uhoh: , pustekuchen 2 Böcke . Männlein und weiblein , dann konnte ich erstmal zu sehen , das der Bock da raus kommt . Also erstmal kontrolle wer nun was ist , und da ich keinen 2 Stall habe mußte ich mir jemanden suchen , der den Bock erstmal nimmt |uhoh: Nun sitz ich hier auch noch als Kaninchenmama :c:c:c. Man das war ein Tag |evil:|gr:
> 
> Lg Tanja





herzlichen glückwunsch zum nachwuchs 













...


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ha , ha die haben sich heute schon alle deswegen kaputt gelacht |gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Ha , ha die haben sich heute schon alle deswegen kaputt gelacht |gr:|gr:|gr:





......














sorry :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Keiner sieht mich ...trara
keiner hört mich...trara



Heissest Du nich zufälllig 




Michelinweibchen???#c


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Bilder folgen noch  Ein Mix aus Bordercollie, Terrier, Cocker... Aber er sieht nicht nach keinen von denen aus... eher nach nem Senn oder so :q


Geile Sache... Glückwunsch Wauwipapi.....#6 bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt oder besser noch ihn live kennen zu lernen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Heissest Du nich zufälllig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelinweibchen???#c


 Oder Michelinweibchenzuchtzippe.......|muahah:


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Bilder folgen noch  Ein Mix aus Bordercollie, Terrier, Cocker... Aber er sieht nicht nach keinen von denen aus... eher nach nem Senn oder so :q



klasse das ich sowas ganz nebenbei erfahre #q#q#q#q . Na warte die nächste BBF Wahl steht ja bald an da kriegste meine Stimme :q . Nun her mit den Bildern sonst vertell ich das Socke und Teddy :q

Micha


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Guten Morgen , 
ihr seit so gemein :c macht Euch auch noch lustig , so wie alle anderen gestern auch :c:c:c.
Und ich dachte hier bekomme ich wenigstens etwas moralische unterstützung :c:c
Dann muß ich mir diese doch woanders suchen 

Keiner hat mich lieb :c:c|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*


Ich könnte Dich ja mit ein paar netten Kochrezepten für Kaninchenbraten unterstützen....:m


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dich ja mit ein paar netten Kochrezepten für Kaninchenbraten unterstützen....:m




:r|abgelehn|splat2:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Bilder folgen noch  Ein Mix aus Bordercollie, Terrier, Cocker... Aber er sieht nicht nach keinen von denen aus... eher nach nem Senn oder so :q



Fotos wollen wir sehen!
...und dann kann ich ja mit unseren drei Hunden den auch kräftig angeben!:q:q:q




Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Huhu , ich hoffe ihr hattet einen schönen Tag . Meiner war zum :v. Ich habe vor ca. 3 Monaten für meine Kids 2 Zwergkaninchen gekauft ( privat ) , man hatte mir gesagt das es 2 Böcke sind . Heute Morgen kam dann der Schock , ein Nest mit 5 Jungen :c|uhoh: , pustekuchen 2 Böcke . Männlein und weiblein , dann konnte ich erstmal zu sehen , das der Bock da raus kommt . Also erstmal kontrolle wer nun was ist , und da ich keinen 2 Stall habe mußte ich mir jemanden suchen , der den Bock erstmal nimmt |uhoh: Nun sitz ich hier auch noch als Kaninchenmama :c:c:c. Man das war ein Tag |evil:|gr:
> 
> Lg Tanja



Na herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs. Aber deine Kinder sind von der Vermehrung sicherlich fasziniert oder? Also lass sie doch lieber zusammen und der Natur freien lauf. Alle drei Monate 5 mal Nachwuchs das sind dann 20 im Jahr? Aber wenn der erste Nachwuchs geschlechtsreif ist, dann geht's noch schneller. Viel Spaß.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Michelinmädchen,

Mach Dir nix draus, so einen ähnlichen "Unfall" hatten wir auch mal. Und wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung.

http://img261.*ih.us/img261/8604/1001305ge6.jpg


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Natürlich freuen sich die Kinder  , die wollen sie ja auch alle behalten |uhoh: , aber ich will hier keine Kaninchenzucht aufmachen :q Man hat mir gestern gesagt , das ich Pech haben kann das der Bock sie gestern wieder gedeckt hat , denn er ist erst gestern Mittag aus dem Stall gekommen , und Nachts muß sie geworfen haben |bigeyes . Naja das werd ich dann in 4 Wochen sehen |uhoh: Ich hoffe ja nicht #d:q

Lg


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ Honeyball

Wie Du siehst, wird hier nicht nur kräftig geferkelt, sondern auch vermehrt. Also Natur pur.

Von daher ist hier in diesem Trööt von weiteren Nominierungen abzusehen, da es sich offensichtlich nicht um Zweideutigkeiten handelt.:q

*:kHIER IST ALLES ECHT*:k​


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> , aber ich will hier keine Kaninchenzucht aufmachen :q


Reicht ja auch, wenn man selber rammelt wie die Kannickel....:q:q:q



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Man hat mir gestern gesagt , das ich Pech haben kann das der Bock sie gestern wieder gedeckt hat , denn er ist erst gestern Mittag aus dem Stall gekommen


Redest du von den Tieren oder von euch???#c


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Reicht ja auch, wenn man selber rammelt wie die Kannickel....:q:q:q
> 
> 
> Redest du von den Tieren oder von euch???#c



Vieleicht stehst du ja auf nen Kanickelf.... , wir nicht :q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Reicht ja auch, wenn man selber rammelt wie die Kannickel....:q:q:q
> 
> 
> Redest du von den Tieren oder von euch???#c



|muahah:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So hier malzwei Bilderchen von dem Kleinen


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Vieleicht stehst du ja auf nen Kanickelf.... , wir nicht :q:q:q:q



Naja, wenn ihr Spaß dran habt einen auf Schildkröte zu machen, dann soll euch keiner aufhalten :q:q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

...und hier Fotos von Sam (der Hund unserer Tochter) und Jackson. als Sam noch ganz jung war .(der ist jetzt schon fünf)
http://img185.*ih.us/img185/5954/pict0003mc1.jpg[/URL]

Und hier ein aktuelles Foto von Sam und unserem zweiten Hund Rosita die immer sehr gut auf uns aufpasst:
http://img257.*ih.us/img257/496/img0890gu8.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Tja da staunt Ihr was! Außerdem haben unsere Kinder noch 4 Meerschweinchen drei Katzen und noch ..... Wer bietet mehr.
(Außer Michelinhäschen.... die holt ja jetzt aucf:q)


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ihr Spaß dran habt einen auf Schildkröte zu machen, dann soll euch keiner aufhalten :q:q



So hat man wenigstens mehr davon . :q
Ein Genießer geniest und schweigt :q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Super süße Hunde :l:l:l:l  
Ich würde mir auch gerne einen anschaffen , aber ich darf nicht #d:c:c:c


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Super süße Hunde :l:l:l:l
> Ich würde mir auch gerne einen anschaffen , aber ich darf nicht #d:c:c:c



Geht mir so ähnlich, hätte auch gerne einen Hund. Aber der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt: Nein.

Also von daher:
http://img214.*ih.us/img214/2954/1000592my0.jpg


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

20 Meeris
15 Kaninchen
30 Vögel

Katzen und Hunde will ich nicht mehr.
Brauchen zuviel zuneigung und Zeit. Die verbrauche ich lieber woanders.


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

http://img218.*ih.us/img218/9052/kaninchen1zh7.th.jpg


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ach, wieeee süüüüüß:k:k

Denn aber mal schnell Männchen ins Gesäß getreten, zum Auslauf bauen:q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ja gestern fand ich das schon etwas eklig als ich da unerwartet ins nest gefasst habe . Aber den jungen geht es gut , die mama wollte mich heute angreiden als ich nachsehen wollte . Aber das ist die Natur . Ein Freilaufgehege haben wir ja schon , aber das dauert ja noch bis sie da rein können . Wer welche haben möchte kann sich gerne melden , sie sind aber nicht zum Verzehr abzugeben. 

Lg


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> http://img218.*ih.us/img218/9052/kaninchen1zh7.th.jpg






wenn in 5 wochen ein muckerhäschen weniger im stall is....dann hab ich dat 
nein sind die niedlich...:l


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Wer welche haben möchte kann sich gerne melden
> 
> Lg



#h#h Ich nicht #h#h


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

_sie sind aber nicht zum Verzehr abzugeben_. 


Vom Prinzip her eigentlich schade , aber was soll man bei nem Zwergkanickel auch verzehren? 

Obwohl drei Stück hintereinander auf'm Drehspiess, über'n Grill oder fritiert, quasi Karnickelnuggets, in Rotweinsoße. Hhhhmm, ich muss da noch drüber nachdenken |kopfkrat.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wenn in 5 wochen ein muckerhäschen weniger im stall is....dann hab ich dat
> nein sind die niedlich...:l



Simone, zwei oder keinen, sach ich mal so...

Alleine ist nicht gut für die Tierchen. Bock und Zippe und nachdem ersten Schuß einen von beiden entschärfen:q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wenn in 5 wochen ein muckerhäschen weniger im stall is....dann hab ich dat
> nein sind die niedlich...:l



die sind erst ab dem 28.2.09 abzugeben , eher dürfen sie nicht von der Mama weg |supergri#h


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> _sie sind aber nicht zum Verzehr abzugeben_.
> 
> 
> Vom Prinzip her eigentlich schade , aber was soll man bei nem Zwergkanickel auch verzehren?
> 
> Obwohl drei Stück hintereinander auf'm Drehspiess, über'n Grill oder fritiert, quasi Karnickelnuggets. Hhhhmm, ich muss da noch drüber nachdenken |kopfkrat.



Und das kurz vor Weihnachten |kopfkrat
Obwohl.... ich geh mal kurz in Garten....


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Zu Ostern fände ich irgendwie fieser :q. 

Außerdem kann man jetzt im Winter mit dem Fell bspw. den Schaltknauf oder den Blinkerschalter im Auto verkleiden. Da hat man dann gleich auch noch kuschlige Fingers.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Simone, zwei oder keinen, sach ich mal so...
> 
> Alleine ist nicht gut für die Tierchen. Bock und Zippe und nachdem ersten Schuß einen von beiden entschärfen:q





nee nee...der lütte macht ausm fell hauspuschen und ausm rest kanigglragout...|rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Und das kurz vor Weihnachten |kopfkrat
> Obwohl.... ich geh mal kurz in Garten....





untersteh dich....


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Zu Ostern fände ich irgendwie fieser :q.



Da sind meine übrigens geworfen wurden. Pünktlich auf den Tag. Hab sämtliche Kinder der Nachbarschaft einträglich seelig schwelgend im Garten gehabt.|supergri


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Obwohl.... ich geh mal kurz in Garten....



Alles in Ordnung, den Rabauken geht es gut...:k


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Da sind meine übrigens geworfen wurden. Pünktlich auf den Tag. Hab sämtliche Kinder der Nachbarschaft einträglich seelig schwelgend im Garten gehabt.|supergri



Oha, dann pass man auf, dass die Kiddis nicht gerade das Grundstück stürmen, wenn du Meister Lampe aus der Jacke hilfst |supergri.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Da kann ich mit........... 2 Wauwies...... 50 Kanarienvögel..... 10 Nympfensittiche... 4 Rosenkopfchen...... ca. 150 Tauwürmer.... ca. 500 Mistwürmer.... 4 Kanickel und 10 Tauben Tiefgefroren. :q... Zecken, Flöhe. Sackratten, Spül und Bandwürmer nicht mitgerechnet :vik:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Da kann ich mit............. Zecken, Flöhe. Sackratten, Spül und Bandwürmer nicht mitgerechnet :vik:



Ick schmeiß mir inne Ecke


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Da kann ich mit........... 2 Wauwies...... 50 Kanarienvögel..... 10 Nympfensittiche... 4 Rosenkopfchen...... ca. 150 Tauwürmer.... ca. 500 Mistwürmer.... 4 Kanickel und 10 Tauben Tiefgefroren. :q... Zecken, Flöhe. Sackratten, Spül und Bandwürmer nicht mitgerechnet :vik:




pff...lächerlich...3 legebatterien mit je 350 brathähnchen...28 meersäue...2 hunde...ca. ne halbe milliarde flöhe...1 katze incl. zecken und n tiefgefrorenes wildschwein


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> _sie sind aber nicht zum Verzehr abzugeben_.
> 
> 
> Vom Prinzip her eigentlich schade , aber was soll man bei nem Zwergkanickel auch verzehren?
> 
> Obwohl drei Stück hintereinander auf'm Drehspiess, über'n Grill oder fritiert, quasi Karnickelnuggets, in Rotweinsoße. Hhhhmm, ich muss da noch drüber nachdenken |kopfkrat.



Boah seit ihr gemein |abgelehn |gr:
Ich glaube das mit dem 24.1 muß ich mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen , ob ich da noch mit Euch angeln gehen will  |uhoh:


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Was ist denn daran gemein? Du bist die Karnickel los und ich hatte ne lecker Vorspeise. Also für beide Seiten positiv #6.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran gemein? Du bist die Karnickel los und ich hatte ne lecker Vorspeise. Also für beide Seiten positiv #6.




Und keine Zeit, zuviel Gefühl in die Biester zu investieren... Später wirds schlimmer, die auszuziehen...:q

P.S. Meine leben alle noch...


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Sagt mal, so rein theoretisch nachgefragt:|kopfkrat
Können Kaninchen schwimmen???
und
hat schon mal jemand was davon gehört, dass ein großer Hecht oder Waller sich ein schwimmendes Kaninchen gepackt hat?

Vielleicht wisst ihr ja auch, ob die eher auf dunkles oder eher auf helles Fell beißen...


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sagt mal, so rein theoretisch nachgefragt:|kopfkrat
> Können Kaninchen schwimmen???
> Ja #6
> und
> hat schon mal jemand was davon gehört, dass ein großer Hecht oder Waller sich ein schwimmendes Kaninchen gepackt hat?
> 
> Vielleicht wisst ihr ja auch, ob die eher auf dunkles oder eher auf helles Fell beißen...



Ups, jetzt muß ich sehr weit in die Vergangenheit... Stücke funzen auf Hecht, aber ganze hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie probiert... #d


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hm...so n jungkarniggel in norwegen kurz über grund geschleppt...könnte aufn steinbeisser klappen |kopfkrat 
aber auf hechte? eher auf wels würd ich sagen :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hm...so n jungkarniggel in norwegen kurz über grund geschleppt...könnte aufn steinbeisser klappen |kopfkrat
> aber auf hechte? eher auf wels würd ich sagen :q



Und ich fall noch drauf rein:g#d

Lebendköder sind verboten !!!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Und ich fall noch drauf rein:g#d
> 
> Lebendköder sind verboten !!!



hm...ok...nehm wir eben frische stücke.sozusagen...schlachtwarm


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Lebendköder sind verboten !!!



Angenommen wir angeln in 150 m Tiefe. Wenn der Karniggel da unten angekommen ist, lebt er nicht mehr, ist aber so was von frisch . Brauchst dir also keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sagt mal, so rein theoretisch nachgefragt:|kopfkrat
> Können Kaninchen schwimmen???
> und
> hat schon mal jemand was davon gehört, dass ein großer Hecht oder Waller sich ein schwimmendes Kaninchen gepackt hat?
> 
> Vielleicht wisst ihr ja auch, ob die eher auf dunkles oder eher auf helles Fell beißen...



:q:q
So'n ähnlichen Trööt gab es doch schon mal. Ging es da nicht um Dackel |kopfkrat?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Gleich gibbet dat Haue von Tanja...|bigeyes Ich geh schon mal in Deckung  |uhoh:
Eine frischgebackene Kanichenmama ist unberechenbar​


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|evil:|evil:|evil:|evil: :e

Ich rede mit Euch nicht mehr :c
und mit sowas wollte ich angeln gehen |abgelehn


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> |evil:|evil:|evil:|evil: :e
> Ich rede mit Euch nicht mehr :c



Ist das ne Drohung oder Versprechen :q?


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
was für ein Tröööt ist das geworden?
ging doch um Angel am 24.1?#c#c
Mein senf dazu: Also als ich ganz klein war da wurden Ratten das Fell abgezogen und Kopf ab schon als Kaninchen angeboten.#d#d#d
wenn wir jetzt also den kopf von....... dann hätten wir ein Ra.......braten
naja war auch nur so eine Idee.
gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> |evil:|evil:|evil:|evil: :e
> 
> Ich rede mit Euch nicht mehr :c
> und mit sowas wollte ich angeln gehen |abgelehn



Sach ich doch...unberechenbar:q

Kann Zippe von Bock nicht unterscheiden und nennt sich selbst Männchen|muahah:

Willkommen im Klub der Bekloppten:m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ Bubi,

zieh lieber den Kopf ein, die Ra...ähm Kaninchen fliegen heute tief:q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Da kann ich mit........... 2 Wauwies...... 50 Kanarienvögel..... 10 Nympfensittiche... 4 Rosenkopfchen...... ca. 150 Tauwürmer.... ca. 500 Mistwürmer.... 4 Kanickel und 10 Tauben Tiefgefroren. :q... Zecken, Flöhe. Sackratten, Spül und Bandwürmer nicht mitgerechnet :vik:




Achja, habe ja auch noch Tauies und Würmis in 2 Tonnen. ^^


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ui ui, da ist man mal kurz ne Std. wech und schon sind 4 Seiten nachzulesen


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Ist das ne Drohung oder Versprechen :q?



das kannst dir aussuchen :q

Ich suche gerade die Tel.Nr. von unserem Chinesen . So viel ich weiß bereiten sie ja gerne Hundefleisch zu . Und ich weiß ja jetzt wo es welche gibt :q:q:q:q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Lustiger Angeltröööt ist dat hier.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hi Andreas.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Kanickel und Vögel gehören in die Pfanne#6
Hunde sind zum Haus und Hof hütten#h

PS: fressen und gefressen werden so ist es im leben

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

#d#d#d
Ich hab doch nur gefragt, weil ich 'nen sinnvollen Verwendungszweck für alte, zerzauselte Stofftiere gesucht habe..
#c#c#c
Wieso setzt ihr das gleich in den Bezug zu den Jungkaninchen???#d#d#d


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> hat schon mal jemand was davon gehört, dass ein großer Hecht oder Waller sich ein schwimmendes Kaninchen gepackt hat?
> 
> Vielleicht wisst ihr ja auch, ob die eher auf dunkles oder eher auf helles Fell beißen...


Deswegen :q:q:q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So der 24.01.09 ist jetzt endlich hier im Büro geklärt und ich habe keinen Termin am Wochenende:

*Würde mich die DAHME UTE dann bitte auf die Liste der Teilnehmer setzen.*

Und würde die DAHME UTE für Celler und mich das Ehebett im Apartment #3 reservieren. Macht Sie es uns dann schön kuschlig? Freu mich wieder auf die kurze Nacht mit Celler der immer so schön Geschichten erzält! Aber Vorsicht den Tisch ziehen wir lieber nicht aus, der ist ja nicht so stabil das er die Geschichten von Celler aushält.


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Glückwunsch, dass das bei dir klappt. Wir haben übrigens auch nen weiblichen Aussie. Tolle Rasse, würde ich mir immer wieder holen.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> PS: fressen und gefressen werden so ist es im leben
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



Richtig....Des wegen haben Ute und Wuselchen sooo viele Würmer zu Hause...Die müssen ja auch irgendwann gegessen werden von den beiden


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> So der 24.01.09 ist jetzt endlich hier im Büro geklärt und ich habe keinen Termin am Wochenende:


 Supi !!!#6 Jetzt sind wir bekloppten ja wieder komplett..:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Richtig....Des wegen haben Ute und Wuselchen sooo viele Würmer zu Hause...Die müssen ja auch irgendwann gegessen werden von den beiden


 He he lütten !!!! Wer hat den die Bandwürmer bei mir eingeschleppt ??? Wa ??? :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> He he lütten !!!! Wer hat den die Bandwürmer bei mir eingeschleppt ??? Wa ??? :q


Wie, du hast Bandwürmer???|bigeyes|bigeyes Dann geh mal zum Tierarzt und mach mal ne Entwurmungskur :q:q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, dass das bei dir klappt. Wir haben übrigens auch nen weiblichen Aussie. Tolle Rasse, würde ich mir immer wieder holen.



Ja! Unsere Tochter hat nen Rüden, Sam, (Kastriert) und wir nen Weibchen, Rosita. Aber keiner sagt was zu unserem Jackson der Whippet auf dem ersten Foto. Der hält es schon 14 Jahre mit uns aus!



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Supi !!!#6 Jetzt sind wir bekloppten ja wieder komplett..:q



......das wird wieder ne lustige Angelegenheit......Angeln ist´n  tolles Hobby ........so wie wir das machen.....:vik:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hier gebe ich noch mal mit Jackson an

http://img255.*ih.us/img255/83/pict0722mc8.jpg

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/1189/pict0711zy0.jpg

Die Fotos sind aber schon aus 2002.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Hier gebe ich noch mal mit Jackson an
> 
> http://img255.*ih.us/img255/83/pict0722mc8.jpg
> 
> http://img515.*ih.us/img515/1189/pict0711zy0.jpg
> 
> Die Fotos sind aber schon aus 2002.




hervorragender grund zum angeben...#6            schöner hund...:m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hervorragender grund zum angeben...#6            schöner hund...:m



Danke Simone du bist sooo nett! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Freu mich mit dir ein (oder zwei) Bier zu trinken!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> |evil:|evil:|evil:|evil: :e
> 
> Ich rede mit Euch nicht mehr :c
> und mit sowas wollte ich angeln gehen |abgelehn


 
ich habs dir von vorn herein gesagt #h



HAI-score schrieb:


> So der 24.01.09 ist jetzt endlich hier im Büro geklärt und ich habe keinen Termin am Wochenende:
> 
> *Würde mich die DAHME UTE dann bitte auf die Liste der Teilnehmer setzen.*
> 
> Und würde die DAHME UTE für Celler und mich das Ehebett im Apartment #3 reservieren. Macht Sie es uns dann schön kuschlig? Freu mich wieder auf die kurze Nacht mit Celler der immer so schön Geschichten erzält! Aber Vorsicht den Tisch ziehen wir lieber nicht aus, der ist ja nicht so stabil das er die Geschichten von Celler aushält.


 
jaja,jetzt bin ich wieder der schuldige,irgend einem musst ich doch von meinem laster erzählen :q



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Supi !!!#6 Jetzt sind wir bekloppten ja wieder komplett..:q


 
jetzt zieh uns mal nicht alle über einen kamm:r



HAI-score schrieb:


> Danke Simone du bist sooo nett!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freu mich mit dir ein (oder zwei) Bier zu trinken!


 
jaja,jetzt wieder grosse sprüche ziehen und in dahme bei der ute wieder darum betteln das ich dir ne gute nacht geschichte erzähl :q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Da kann ich mit........... 2 Wauwies...... 50 Kanarienvögel..... 10 Nympfensittiche... 4 Rosenkopfchen...... ca. 150 Tauwürmer.... ca. 500 Mistwürmer.... 4 Kanickel und 10 Tauben Tiefgefroren. :q... Zecken, Flöhe. Sackratten, Spül und Bandwürmer nicht mitgerechnet :vik:




Schwarzwusel ich grübel hier schon ne ganz Zeit!
Diese Foto




von Dir hat den Titel:
Ebay XL125 XL500 Hunde 011.jpg

Heißen die Hunde XL125 und XL500???|rolleyes
#h#h#h#h


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So ihr Lieben und auch Nichtlieben , :q
da wir kurz vor den Feiertagen stehen und ich noch viel zu tun habe , werde ich kaum noch Zeit finden hier alles mit zu verfolgen |uhoh:. Deshalb wünsche ich Euch jetzt schon mal ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr . :l Ich hoffe wir lesen uns alle gesund und munter im neuen Jahr wieder 

Einige werde ich ja noch am 28.12 auf der Jan-Cux kennenlernen :vik:
Lg Tanny


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben und auch Nichtlieben , :q
> da wir kurz vor den Feiertagen stehen und ich noch viel zu tun habe , werde ich kaum noch Zeit finden hier alles mit zu verfolgen |uhoh:. Deshalb wünsche ich Euch jetzt schon mal ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr . :l Ich hoffe wir lesen uns alle gesund und munter im neuen Jahr wieder
> 
> Einige werde ich ja noch am 28.12 auf der Jan-Cux kennenlernen :vik:
> Lg Tanny



Ich wünsche dir auch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch und für 2009 alles Gute, unbekannterweise!
Gut das ist zwar abgedroschen aber wie wünscht man frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch und für 2009 alles Gute! ohne das man frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch und für 2009 alles Gute! wünscht???
Also deshalb wünsche ich dir frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch und für 2009 alles Gute!


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir auch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch und für 2009 alles Gute, unbekannterweise!
> Gut das ist zwar abgedroschen aber wie wünscht man frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch und für 2009 alles Gute! ohne das man frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch und für 2009 alles Gute! wünscht???
> Also deshalb wünsche ich dir frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch und für 2009 alles Gute!



Hab das jetzt mind. drei mal gelesen und mir ist immer noch schwindelig|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Auf jeden Fall schließe ich mich der Meinung meines Vorredners an.|supergri#h Frohe Weihnacht #h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben und auch Nichtlieben , :q
> da wir kurz vor den Feiertagen stehen und ich noch viel zu tun habe , werde ich kaum noch Zeit finden hier alles mit zu verfolgen |uhoh:. Deshalb wünsche ich Euch jetzt schon mal ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr . :l Ich hoffe wir lesen uns alle gesund und munter im neuen Jahr wieder
> 
> Einige werde ich ja noch am 28.12 auf der Jan-Cux kennenlernen :vik:
> Lg Tanny





wünsch ich dir auch,tanja   :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hervorragender grund zum angeben...#6            schöner hund...:m





...war durchaus lieb gemeint,weils wirklich n schöner hund is.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben und auch Nichtlieben , :q
> da wir kurz vor den Feiertagen stehen und ich noch viel zu tun habe , werde ich kaum noch Zeit finden hier alles mit zu verfolgen |uhoh:. Deshalb wünsche ich Euch jetzt schon mal ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr . :l Ich hoffe wir lesen uns alle gesund und munter im neuen Jahr wieder
> 
> Einige werde ich ja noch am 28.12 auf der Jan-Cux kennenlernen :vik:
> Lg Tanny


 
ach du fährst dort mit?
dat ist ja cool,vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ...
dir natürlich auch ein schönes weihnachtsfest,nen guten rutsch und alles gute fürs neue jahr:l



nemles schrieb:


> Hab das jetzt mind. drei mal gelesen und mir ist immer noch schwindelig|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> Auf jeden Fall schließe ich mich der Meinung meines Vorredners an.|supergri#h Frohe Weihnacht #h


 

naja,jetzt weißt ja auch warum er es nicht in worte fassen konnte :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Heißen die Hunde XL125 und XL500???|rolleyes
> #h#h#h#h


 Na klar... die kleine heisst xl125 und der grosse xl500....Bello ,Hasso Susi, Strolchi ......... kann doch jeder :q:q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> jetzt zieh uns mal nicht alle über einen kamm:r


Mach ich ja garnicht...... Eigendlich wars ja auch nur Du damit gemeint #6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mach ich ja garnicht...... Eigendlich wars ja auch nur Du damit gemeint #6


 

danke,dat wollt ich hören :c


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mach ich ja garnicht...... Eigendlich wars ja auch nur Du damit gemeint #6



Das war dann ja noch mal son richtiger Motivationsschub für heute Abend.:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Tanja: Danke, wünsche ich auch 
@Wuselchen: Was für abgefahrende Namen haben denn die Tauies???


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Wuselchen: Was für abgefahrende Namen haben denn die Tauies???


 Willste das wirklich wissen ??????:q:q:q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Willste das wirklich wissen ??????:q:q:q


Ja, wir wollen es ALLE wissen!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Willste das wirklich wissen ??????:q:q:q



Dann fang mal an.... klar wollen wir dat wissen :m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Nun sind aber ALLE gespannt was jetzt kommt:k


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> So der 24.01.09 ist jetzt endlich hier im Büro geklärt und ich habe keinen Termin am Wochenende:
> 
> *Würde mich die DAHME UTE dann bitte auf die Liste der Teilnehmer setzen.*
> 
> Und würde die DAHME UTE für Celler und mich das Ehebett im Apartment #3 reservieren. Macht Sie es uns dann schön kuschlig? Freu mich wieder auf die kurze Nacht mit Celler der immer so schön Geschichten erzält! Aber Vorsicht den Tisch ziehen wir lieber nicht aus, der ist ja nicht so stabil das er die Geschichten von Celler aushält.




Das will ich dir natürlich nicht vorentalten. :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Stimmt, aber es kommt ja nichts hier.... Bestimmt kommt gleich die Ausrede, dass es solange dauert alles aufzuschreiben oder so


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wuselchen hat jetzt keine Zeit, da er sich auf morgen vorbereiten muss.
Er muss mich wieder aushalten.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ist das Wuselchen einfach schlafen gegangen und seine Tauies bleiben namenlos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



....und angeln gehen darf er morgen auch noch!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hihi..... ich auch vllt... mal schauen, ob es spontan was wird!!!!!! 
Aber ich glaube nicht dass er schläft  Er ist noch bei der Namensfindung


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Wuselchen hat jetzt keine Zeit, da er sich auf morgen vorbereiten muss.


#6 Genau Herzilein !!!!! :l
Und ausserdem verrate ich dat auch nicht jeden wie meine Tauies heissen :g Mister Micado hat noch nicht mal verraten wie sein neuer Kumpel heisst...


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Und ausserdem verrate ich dat auch nicht jeden wie meine Tauies heissen :g


Ne ist klar, hätte ich ja nun auch gesagt 



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mister Micado hat noch nicht mal verraten wie sein neuer Kumpel heisst...



Der kleine heißt Benji... nun zufrieden?? Komm auch mal lang mit ihm


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Komm auch mal lang mit ihm


 Na klar ihr beiden seid immer willkommen


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Danke, danke... 

Wann seid ihr morgen  da??? Komme morgen auch mit dem Jak...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wann seid ihr morgen da??? Komme morgen auch mit dem Jak...


 Treffen tun wir uns um 10 Uhr... also ca.10.30 draussen


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Sehr schöööön.... werde aber erst etwas später dort sein... aber dann sieht man sich ja...Dann mal bis morgen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wo biste denn ?? TP oder Leuchtturm ??


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Denke, wenn die Windeso bleiben, am LT... beim Riff raus... dawo ihr bestimmt auch seid, oder nicht?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> dawo ihr bestimmt auch seid, oder nicht?


 Woher weisst Du das ???? :m#6#6#6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Na ich weiß auch nicht ... Na gut.. dann  mal ein guts Nächtle und bis morgen


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
@All Frohe Weihnachten.
Und ein Lied unterm Tannenbaum.
MINIBUBI


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> @All Frohe Weihnachten.


 Danke Norbi wünsch ich Dir auch und alles Gute....


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Na echt toll Ihr geht *angeln* und ich muss *arbeiten*!
*Kein Wunder wenn der Gutelaunepegel am sinken ist!*


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> *Kein Wunder wenn der Gutelaunepegel am sinken ist!*


Und das auch noch zu Weihnachten :m

@Minibubi: Das wünsche ich Dir und Deiner Familie auch


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> @All Frohe Weihnachten.
> Und ein Lied unterm Tannenbaum.
> MINIBUBI



...und für dich natürlich auch die besten Wünsche zurück!


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Euch allen eine frohe, geruhsame Weihnachtszeit |wavey:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Oh mann:
Die DAHME UTE ist beim angeln!
Der liebe SCHWARZWUSEL ist beim angeln!
Und der freundliche MACMARCO ist wo? ja beim angeln!

Und ich kann nicht mit. Das ist zum :c

Na trotzdem dickes Petri aus Celle.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> So hier malzwei Bilderchen von dem Kleinen


soo hab die Rote Dame Alice nach vielen hin und her instaliert bekommen :q . Schöner Hund Marco und Claudia sagt Danke für das schöne Weihnachtsgeschenk :q . Du darst Ihn heute zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr vorbei bringen . Dann hat Sie auch einen Kaffee fertig für Dich :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha

P.S.: kaum ist Mann mal 2 Tage nicht online schon ist wieder Ferkelauftrieb :q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Micha.

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen,dass die Rote Dame hält was sie versprecht|kopfkrat


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> soo hab die Rote Dame Alice nach vielen hin und her instaliert bekommen :q . Schöner Hund Marco und Claudia sagt Danke für das schöne Weihnachtsgeschenk :q . Du darst Ihn heute zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr vorbei bringen . Dann hat Sie auch einen Kaffee fertig für Dich :q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha
> 
> P.S.: kaum ist Mann mal 2 Tage nicht online schon ist wieder Ferkelauftrieb :q





Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Micha.
> 
> Dann wollen wir mal hoffen,dass die Rote Dame hält was sie versprecht|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



Ich versteh nur Bahnhof!
Muss wohl ein insidergespräch sein|kopfkrat|bigeyes


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> @All Frohe Weihnachten.
> Und ein Lied unterm Tannenbaum.
> MINIBUBI


 


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Danke Norbi wünsch ich Dir auch und alles Gute....


 


HAI-score schrieb:


> ...und für dich natürlich auch die besten Wünsche zurück!


 


nemles schrieb:


> Euch allen eine frohe, geruhsame Weihnachtszeit |wavey:


 

na ist denn heut schon weihnachten ???

von meiner seite natürlich auch an euch alle ein besinnliches weihnachtsfest und schöne feiertage #h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Hornmichl: Geschenk?? tz tz tz Dat ist meiner 
Kaffee hole ich mir trotzdem mal ab... melde mich aber vorher dann bei dir


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


HAI-score schrieb:


> Ich versteh nur Bahnhof!
> Muss wohl ein insidergespräch sein|kopfkrat|bigeyes



kennste die Alice Werbung ( Internet Provider ) nicht ? . Da ist immer ne rote gekleidete Schönheit vertreten , deshalb die rote Dame :q 

@Andy1608


> Moin Micha.
> 
> Dann wollen wir mal hoffen,dass die Rote Dame hält was sie versprecht
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST


geht so , hatte bei der Bestellung erzählt was ich wollte . Mit mind.2 PC gleichzeitig online gehen , 2 analoge Telefone anschließen an ISDN Anschluß was mit einer Fritzbox gegangen ist . Hab mir jetzt eine Router kaufen müssen und die 2a/b Dose für Telefon hatte ich schon , spricht Bände oder ? . Naja , dafür zahle ich halt nur 19,99 € /Monat für 1 Jahr :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich habe heute mit meinem Sohn 42,5 kg rausholen können + die kg`s von Wuselchen.
Bin total kaputt. Bilder gibt es später. Gute Nacht alle zusammen.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

uih,dat hört sich ja mal richtig gut an...


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


celler schrieb:


> uih,dat hört sich ja mal richtig gut an...




neeeeeeeeeeeeeee das ist ne Frechheit . Sie fängt und fängt , hat die FRECHHEIT das hier wo ich mitlese zu schreiben wo SIEEEEEE ganz genau weiß das ich nicht zum angeln fahren kann :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c |supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha

P.S : Petrie zum Fang und die Jungs wollen Euch zu Tode schmusen wegen der Frechheit |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mit meinem Sohn 42,5 kg rausholen können + die kg`s von Wuselchen.
> Bin total kaputt.


|laola:...
Jauuuuu war dat wieder ein geiler Tag........ Gesamt kg kann ich net sagen hab nur den grössten gewogen.. 85,5 cm 16 Pfund :l Gesamt Stückzahl 27 alle zwischen 60 und 85,5 cm..... 
Von den gemachten Bildern ist nur eins was geworden und das leider auch inner schlechten Qualität #c Naja vielleicht setzt Ute ja morgen noch welche rein


----------



## forelle03

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Petri zu dem tollen Fang. @ Ute wír wollen aber einen detalierten Bericht mit gestochen scharfen Fotos                      |bigeyes|bigeyesBIIIIIIIIIIIITTE|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> 42,5 kg


 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.... bin ich jetzt erst drüber gefallen..... haste Kilo mit Pfund verwechselt ??????


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

*totlach* ich glaube das hat sie....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

dickes petri zu euren fängen #6 und fröhliche weihnachten euch allen :m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.... bin ich jetzt erst drüber gefallen..... haste Kilo mit Pfund verwechselt ??????



Moin, bin immer noch hundemüde.
Nee! Gestern war das mein voller ernst. Komme aber auch langsam ins grübeln.
Hatte vergessen vor dem ausnehmen zu wiegen.
Abfall waren auf jedenfall 18 Kg. Dann werd ich mal gleich die Filets wiegen. Die liegen schon im Kühlschrank. Konnte gestern nicht mehr, obwohl Bernd mir geholfen hatte.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Nu der Bericht. (Obwohl ich gar keine Zeit habe) 

Das Wasser sah super toll aus als wir zum Strand kamen. Fast Ententeich. Wir freuten uns schon rießig. 4 Boote waren schon raus gefahren. Erstmal abquälen und das Boot zum Wasser runterziehen. Alles schnell rein und los ging es. Unsere Herzen hüpften vor freude. Mein 13jähiger Shane war auch dabei, endlich mal. 
Wir also hin, wo wir die Fische vermuten hatten. Motor aus und die Angeln fertig gemacht zum auswerfen. Wir haben vieles ausprobiert. Wuselchen sein Gummi vom letzten mal. Shane habe ich meinen Snaps vom letzten mal überlassen und ich auch einen Snaps, nur in blau. Und 2 auf Wattis.
Wuselchen bekam den ersten Dorsch nach ca. einer Stunde raus, nachdem ihm schon 2 durch die Lappen gegangen waren. Shane und Wuselchen wechselten sich ab beim Dorsch reinholen. Als beide jeder 2 Stück hatten, guckten sie mich an: Und? Was ist?
Ich freute mich, das mein Söhnchen endlich Fischerfolge hatte. Aber! Es hatte keine 3 Min gedauert, da hatte ich dann auch 2 Dorsche. Und danach dann gleich noch einen. Sehr breites :q. Und?
Und wir trieben raus und raus. Immer weiter. Zwischendurch mal mit Marco telniert. Wir kommen heute bestimmt mal zu dir nach vorne, sagte ich zu ihm.
Aber nöh, haben wir dann doch nicht getan. Ständig ruckte irgendwo eine Rute. Manchmal auch 2 oder 3 oder 4. Ich hatte meine Fische immer Shane reinholen lassen. Bis er nicht mehr konnte. 
So. 
Und jetzt das aller dickste.
Mein Sohn!
Da hat er doch eine MeFo oder Lachs (vermutlich) am Haken. Und was für ein Teil. Ein riesen Teil. Ich habe sie nur aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen. Sah eher aus wie ein Dephin. :q
Aber ehrlich, riesig. Im selben Moment ruft Wuselchen: Eine Meerforelle. Min. 1m lang, wenn nicht noch größer. 
Aber was ist? Weg!! :c
Mein Sohn war sehr aufgeregt. Sehr sogar. 
Und wurde aber auch sehr schnell wieder ruhig, als es ihm klar wurde, was er da verloren hatte. Und zu seinem pech, aber zu Wuselchens Glück, bog sich Wuselchens Rute. Aber wie. Das kleine zarte Fischen schwam in aller Ruhe einmal ums Boot. Und wir mussten zusehen, das wir die restlichen Ruten reinholten. 
Und warteten und warteten. 
Und Wuselchen war am kämpfen. Er hatte angst, das die Schnur oder ein Knoten reisen könnte. Nee, tat es aber nicht. Er ist ja gut.:q Er hat seinen 84cm Dorsch ins Boot geholt. War das ein riesen Teil.
Und bei Söhnchen war dann der Tiefpunkt gekommen. Nu hat auch noch der andere einen großen Fisch raus bekommen. Da habe ich dann mit seiner Angel weiter auf Mefo geangelt. Und als die nchste Rute nach ca. 20 min ruckte hatte ich ich ja nu keine Hand rein. Da musste ja Sahne wieder ran. Und mit der Zeit verging dann auch seine schlechte Laune. Er musste arbeiten. Zwischendurch musste ihm helfen.
Aber den schwersten hat er rausgeholt. Da hatte er die Zähne zusammen gebissen und geschuftet. Einen 88cm Dorsch hat er alleine rausgeholt. Der spuckte noch seine letzte Mahlzeit uns ins Boot. Eine Babymakrele. Kurz dadrauf brachte Wuselchen mich auf die Idee mal auf Makrele zu fangen. Okay. Alles umgebaut und los ging es. Wurde aber nichts draus.
Zum Nachmittag hin musste Shane sich zu Wuselchen setzten, weil hinten das Boot zu weit runter ging. Die kleinen Wellen schwapten schon ins Boot. Die Fische waren doch recht schwer. #6
Als wir uns dann endlich mal entschlossen hatten, doch mal zurück zu fahren, weil wir ja schon seid ca. 30 min nicht mehr geangelt hatten und weil wir Marco noch sehen wollten und weil die Rücktour doch recht war, war es zu spät für Marco. Der war schon wieder am rein paddeln.
Vorne noch etwas geangelt, aber ohne Glück. Dann ab zurück. 
Kann ein Tag besser sein????


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Klasse Fang und alle wieder gesund an Land. Dickes Petri! Mann so viel Fisch möchte ich auch mal fangen das mir das Wasser ins Boot schwappt. Da habt Ihr ja über Weihnachten toll was zu erzählen über diese klasse Ausfaht!#h

Die Besten Weihnachtsgrüße aus Celle!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Wuselchen sein Gummi vom letzten mal.


Da die Lümmeltüten ja so teuer geworden sind muss ich sie jetzt immer 2-3 mal benutzen..... geht aber gut wenn man sie in Ostseewasser spült...|supergri|supergri|supergri
@ Herzilein !!!! Schöner Bericht #6#6#6 Wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie schöne Weihnachttage....... und erhole Dich von unserer gestrigen Nummer gut... :q#h


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Schöne Nummer und klasse Bericht #6
Petri Euch dreien #6#6

Frohes Fest#h


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Da die Lümmeltüten ja so teuer geworden sind muss ich sie jetzt immer 2-3 mal benutzen..... geht aber gut wenn man sie in Ostseewasser spült...|supergri|supergri|supergri
> @ Herzilein !!!! Schöner Bericht #6#6#6 Wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie schöne Weihnachttage....... und erhole Dich von unserer gestrigen Nummer gut... :q#h



...und ich denk immer Du hast so viel Erfolg weil Du es mit Naturködern machst!:q


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,
klasse Bericht #q:c:q .
Wollte Euch auf diesem Wege ein 
*Frohes Fest*​ mit vielen Kaschenken wünschen , auch von den Totschmusern und Claudi |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


HAI-score schrieb:


> ...und ich denk immer Du hast so viel Erfolg weil Du es mit Naturködern machst!:q


sorry dafür gibt es ein 
*TATÜTATA TATÜTATA​*:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> sorry dafür gibt es ein
> *TATÜTATA TATÜTATA*​:q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 Du bist aber gemein Micha.... und dat zu Weihnachten |supergri


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> ...und ich denk immer Du hast so viel Erfolg weil Du es mit Naturködern machst!:q



Das gibt dem Begriff: Wattwurmplümpern eine ganz neue Sichtweise 

Hier tun sich Abgründe auf |bigeyes


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> *Frohes Fest*​


​ Wünsch ich Dir/euch auch.... seh zu dat Du wieder auf die Beine kommst... der Dorsch wartet schon #h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

so ihr lieben...ich verabschiede mich bis irgendwann nächstes jahr.wir sehn uns am 24.01. (mit glück)
guten rutsch und all so n kram.

lg simon


















...wenns denn jemand lesen sollte,wat ich nich glaube.


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hab ich gelesen Simon.|bigeyes

Dann auch von meiner Seite alles, alles Gute. Schöne Feiertage und an Alle außer Tanja einen Guten Rutsch.

Die Tanni kriegt den Wunsch fürs Neue Jahr per Küsschen vom Caddel:l

Viele liebe Grüße#h
caddel


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich habs auch gelesen #6
Ich bin doch süchtig nach Euch. :m
Wünsche Euch allen auch eine frohe Weihnachten. Einen rutsch gibt es von mir noch nicht. 
Man wird sich hier doch wohl noch mal treffen.

Die Filets wiegen 13 kg.
habe gestern wohl vor lauter Fisch die Zahlen nicht mehr lesen können.


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> ...und ich denk immer Du hast so viel Erfolg weil Du es mit Naturködern machst!:q


Nur der Vollständigkeit halber und damit es offiziell wird:


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Allen ferkeligen Brandungsanglern (und natürlich auch allen untadeligen) wünsche ich ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch! #h#h#h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Danke dir.
Dir natürlich auch. #h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Allen ferkeligen Brandungsanglern (und natürlich auch allen untadeligen) wünsche ich ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch! #h#h#h


 DITO......


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hast du fein gemacht Ute!! 

Wünsche euch auch allen ein frohes Fest !


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mein Wildschweinbraten war setzt 1,5 Tage in Sangria und schwitzt nu im Backofen. 
Das riiiiiecht hier. 
Mmmmhhhhhh.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Auch von mir nen frohes Fest#h

Sauberes Ding mit dem Fang#6 guten Riecher gehabt Ute#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Aalkai Elbe

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hallo an alle Brandungsangeler
die in Dahme dabei sein werden.
Freue mich schon riesig auf dieses event
und euch kennen lernen zu dürfen
war grade vor 3 Tagen in Dahme 
und habe gut gefangen
3 Dorsche 42,51,57 cm
und 8 Plattfische
und dich unter and vielelicht auf 40 meter vom Strand
freue mich auf den 24.1.2009

euer 
aalkai elbe


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin Ferkelbande!

Frohe Weihnacht alle miteinander.
Ist zwar etwas spät aber vorher war es mir nicht möglich mich vorn rechner zu setzten,
da ich mir den rechten großn Zeh am 23.12 gebrochen hatte und nur mit Schmerzmittel es für einige Stunden aushielt.
Ich hoffe Ihr alle habt ein schönes Fest.

Nochmal dickes Petri an das "Dream-Team" Ute und Wusel, schöne Fänge!!!

Bis bald


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Man,man , man , was machst du nur für komische Sachen 

Das wünsche ich dir auch, bzw. der Rest der noch übrig ist 
Dann werd mal wieder fit bis zum Treffen und gute Besserung


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hallo zusammen #h
Kai schön das Du dabei bist .
Chrischan Dir wünsche ich gute Besserung .
Ute super toller Bericht , und gute Fänge #6
Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Abend . Genießt den letzten Feiertag . 

Lg Tanja


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mööönsch Chrischan !!!! Gute Besserung werd blos schnell wieder fit...... ich hoffe Du läufst jetzt nicht so rum


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Naja... dat glaub ich net, dass er so rum läuft, aber die Frisur stimmt....die hast du gut getroffen


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Aalkai Elbe schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Brandungsangeler
> die in Dahme dabei sein werden.
> Freue mich schon riesig auf dieses event
> und euch kennen lernen zu dürfen
> war grade vor 3 Tagen in Dahme
> und habe gut gefangen
> 3 Dorsche 42,51,57 cm
> und 8 Plattfische
> und dich unter and vielelicht auf 40 meter vom Strand
> freue mich auf den 24.1.2009
> 
> euer
> aalkai elbe



Super. Wo hast du denn gestanden?



Noch eine neue Nase. #6



Dieses Treffen wird etwas größer, wenn alle kommen.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> Moin moin Ferkelbande!
> 
> Frohe Weihnacht alle miteinander.
> Ist zwar etwas spät aber vorher war es mir nicht möglich mich vorn rechner zu setzten,
> da ich mir den rechten großn Zeh am 23.12 gebrochen hatte und nur mit Schmerzmittel es für einige Stunden aushielt.
> Ich hoffe Ihr alle habt ein schönes Fest.
> 
> Nochmal dickes Petri an das "Dream-Team" Ute und Wusel, schöne Fänge!!!
> 
> Bis bald




Man, man. #d
War dir langweilg? |supergri  
Mal was anderes?   

Dann kommst du ja angehumpelt.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Möönsch Leudde... Wat ist denn hier los??? Keiner schreibt mehr hier??#c

Liegt ihr alle besoffen noch unterm Weihnachtsbaum???:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Dieses Treffen wird etwas größer, wenn alle kommen.





macmarco schrieb:


> Möönsch Leudde... Wat ist denn hier los??? Keiner schreibt mehr hier??#c
> 
> Liegt ihr alle besoffen noch unterm Weihnachtsbaum???:q




Ne, wir üben schon mal fürs große.....|supergri


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

naja,dat liegt am weihnachstgeschenke einkauf stress...
müssen doch jetzt alle gleich mal ihre weihnachtsgeschenke testen...
tom,bist du am 24 den nun sicher dabei oder stehts noch nicht fest?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> naja,dat liegt am weihnachstgeschenke einkauf stress...
> müssen doch jetzt alle gleich mal ihre weihnachtsgeschenke testen...
> tom,bist du am 24 den nun sicher dabei oder stehts noch nicht fest?



Das kann ich Dir mit absoluter Sicherheit erst am 24.ten abends sagen
Bisher sieht es noch so aus|wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir mit absoluter Sicherheit erst am 24.ten abends sagen


 Mach kein Scheiss......
Wer soll sich denn um de schwadden Bene kümmmern...
Matze ist zwar lernfähig aber der brüller wars letztes mal noch nicht.... :m


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin moin
Danke für  die Genesungsgrüße! Bin heut mit meinen zwei Frauen zu meinen Eltern gefahren, trotz demoliertem Zeh, (was Schmerzmittel so alles bewirken können) und lass mich von Muddern mal so richtig betüddern. 
Werde bis zu unserem Event wohl wieder voll einsatzfähig sein und bring für alle die es mögen noch ne extra Flasche Ouzo mit.

bis dann


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin pj6000

Hast ja noch nen Monat und wenn nicht anders,gibt es noch Schmerzmittel
PS: würde mich dann aber fahren lassen#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ute kann ihn doch abholen oder nicht


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ute kann ihn doch abholen oder nicht


 Eigendlich könnte Ute uns alle abholen..wäre doch mal ne nette Geste.....|supergri


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> moin moin
> Danke für  die Genesungsgrüße! Bin heut mit meinen zwei Frauen zu meinen Eltern gefahren, trotz demoliertem Zeh, (was Schmerzmittel so alles bewirken können) und lass mich von Muddern mal so richtig betüddern.
> Werde bis zu unserem Event wohl wieder voll einsatzfähig sein und bring für alle die es mögen noch ne extra Flasche Ouzo mit.
> 
> bis dann




moin zusammen #h

aus gegebenen anlass klink ich mich nomma rein...

christian...wenns mit deinem kaputten zeh nich besser wird bis zum 24.,ruf an...ich hol dich dann ab. #6

lass den ouzo zu hause...und nimm lieber ne buddl *jim* mit 


so...und nu is wieder schluzz...bis nächstes jahr ihr lieben


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Das mein ih aber auch mal  So gesehen als Shuttleservice oder so


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> und nimm lieber ne buddl jack mit


 Für mich bitte Jimmy......


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Für mich bitte Jimmy......





...is korrigiert,mien sötn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> so...und nu is wieder schluzz...bis nächstes jahr ihr lieben


 Leere Versprechungen.......#d#d#d


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*









....und wech


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ....und wech


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Eigendlich könnte Ute uns alle abholen..wäre doch mal ne nette Geste.....|supergri


*
So ein mist!!!
Und mir wurde gestern mein Reisebuss geklaut. Hätte ich ja sonst gerne gemacht. Aber so ..........................................#c
*


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ihr beide seid zum  :q :q :q  :q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Huhu ihr Nasen :q , bin auch mal wieder da :vik: nun habe ich 3 Tage angeln hinter mir und bin völlig platt . Samstag sind wir von Heiligenhafen mit dem Kutter gefahren , weiß jetzt garnicht mehr was wir gefangen haben #q ;+ ( so down bin ich momentan ) #d , war jedenfalls nicht viel . Ich glaube auf dem ganzen Kutter waren 10 Dorsche . Am Sonntag hatten wir ja mit ner ganzen Truppe in Heikendorf das Abschlußangeln was Caddel organisiert hatte , eigentlich sollte diese auf der Jan-Cux stattfinden . Leider haben einige Leute abgesagt und somit mußte die ganze Truppe auf die Forelle , da dort das Schiff noch nicht voll war . Als wir jedoch alle drauf waren , war das Schiff gerammelt voll , so das wirklich jeder angepregt war , und die Stimmung im Keller war . Caddel und seine Frau waren auch sehr sauer und enttäuscht das wir nicht die Jan-Cux bekommen haben . Aber sie konnten nichts dafür , denn keiner konnte ahnen das noch Leute abspringen . Dennoch muß ich sagen , das sie es wirklich toll organisiert haben , die ganze Truppe war super lieb und es hat ein riesen Spaß gemacht !  Auch wenn das Angeln dicht an dicht war , haben wir unsere Fische gefangen und somit war die Stimmung bei allen schnell wieder auf dem Höhepunkt . Spitze Tour war das #6 Mein Männe und ich hatte 4 Dorsche ,2 Platten und 2 Heringe . War zwar nicht die Masse , aber alleine der Spaß mit den ganzen Leuten war es wert !!! Heute waren wir dann nochmal mit dem Kutter von Heiligenhafen draußen , sehr träge Beute 1 Dorsch und 1 Platte . 7 Dorsche insgesamt auf dem Kutter bei  25 Leuten . Nun bin ich so kaputt , das ich gleich ins Bett verschwinde . Brauche ne Mütze voll schlaf , die letzten 3 Nächte waren doch sehr kurz . Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr , und hoffe das wir uns im neuen Jahr gesund und munter wieder lesen .

Lg Tanja


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Huhu ihr Nasen :q , bin auch mal wieder da :vik: nun habe ich 3 Tage angeln hinter mir und bin völlig platt . Samstag sind wir von Heiligenhafen mit dem Kutter gefahren , weiß jetzt garnicht mehr was wir gefangen haben #q ;+ ( so down bin ich momentan ) #d , war jedenfalls nicht viel . Ich glaube auf dem ganzen Kutter waren 10 Dorsche . Am Sonntag hatten wir ja mit ner ganzen Truppe in Heikendorf das Abschlußangeln was Caddel organisiert hatte , eigentlich sollte diese auf der Jan-Cux stattfinden . Leider haben einige Leute abgesagt und somit mußte die ganze Truppe auf die Forelle , da dort das Schiff noch nicht voll war . Als wir jedoch alle drauf waren , war das Schiff gerammelt voll , so das wirklich jeder angepregt war , und die Stimmung im Keller war . Caddel und seine Frau waren auch sehr sauer und enttäuscht das wir nicht die Jan-Cux bekommen haben . Aber sie konnten nichts dafür , denn keiner konnte ahnen das noch Leute abspringen . Dennoch muß ich sagen , das sie es wirklich toll organisiert haben , die ganze Truppe war super lieb und es hat ein riesen Spaß gemacht ! Auch wenn das Angeln dicht an dicht war , haben wir unsere Fische gefangen und somit war die Stimmung bei allen schnell wieder auf dem Höhepunkt . Spitze Tour war das #6 Mein Männe und ich hatte 4 Dorsche ,2 Platten und 2 Heringe . War zwar nicht die Masse , aber alleine der Spaß mit den ganzen Leuten war es wert !!! Heute waren wir dann nochmal mit dem Kutter von Heiligenhafen draußen , sehr träge Beute 1 Dorsch und 1 Platte . 7 Dorsche insgesamt auf dem Kutter bei 25 Leuten . Nun bin ich so kaputt , das ich gleich ins Bett verschwinde . Brauche ne Mütze voll schlaf , die letzten 3 Nächte waren doch sehr kurz . Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr , und hoffe das wir uns im neuen Jahr gesund und munter wieder lesen .
> 
> Lg Tanja


 Respekt #6, gehst Du immer mit der kompletten Sippe Angeln? Wie schafft man den Spagat mit Familie. Zumindest is Dein Wohnort schon mal`n super Vorteil. Wir ( Olli B ) und so müssen erst mal 120 Km durche Weltgeschichte :c. Bis zum 24.#h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*






 ...


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> bis nächstes jahr ihr lieben





SimonHH schrieb:


> ...is korrigiert,mien sötn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6





SimonHH schrieb:


> ....und wech







Schwarzwusel schrieb:


>




Und wieder da|supergri|supergri|supergri



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...



Freu mich schon auf den 24.ten|supergri|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf den 24.ten|supergri|supergri


 Jauuuuu dat ward wedder lutschig..... #v


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jauuuuu dat ward wedder *lutschig*..... #v



Du bist das nächste Ferkel :m


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin,

dank meinem Mütterchen gehts mir schon viel besser, ich humple auch nur noch ein wenig.
@Simone: da komm ich glatt drauf zurück, wenns für Dich kein Umweg ist..


----------



## xnobelx

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Edit wegen Spam
http://my-schamhaar.de/showpage.php?uid=118270


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

achja den jimmy kann ich besorgen,  dann wirds wenigstens schön warm......im bauch


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> dank meinem Mütterchen gehts mir schon viel besser, ich humple auch nur noch ein wenig.
> @Simone: da komm ich glatt drauf zurück, wenns für Dich kein Umweg ist..





nö...fahr ja eh bei dir vorbei...


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



xnobelx schrieb:


> Edit wegen Spam


 
Sorry aber spammer sind hier unerwünscht|abgelehn
....Depp


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> nö...fahr ja eh bei dir vorbei...



ok...danke, dann fühl ich mch mal eingeladen


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@simone: nee bin bei meinen Eltern....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jauuuuu dat ward wedder lutschig..... #v





schööönes ding,digger #6

|muahah:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> @simone: nee bin bei meinen Eltern....




ah...jut.wenn de wedder to hus bist...call ma durch


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

mach ich, bin ab dem 4. Jan wieder to hus...


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



xnobelx schrieb:


> Edit wegen Spam


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Wat willste uns nun damit sagen????


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Wat willste uns nun damit sagen????





dat er den letzten glühwein zu schnell inne birne gegossen hat?...


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



xnobelx schrieb:


> Edit wegen Spam


   |abgelehn |abgelehn   #y  :b

Der ganze Trööööt besteht aus Spams.  :vik:|jump:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> |abgelehn |abgelehn   #y  :b
> 
> Der ganze Trööööt besteht aus Spams.  :vik:|jump:





nein ute...das stimmt ja man überhauptgarnienicht


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> nein ute...das stimmt ja man überhauptgarnienicht




OHhhhh.
Du hast aber einen süßen P...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> OHhhhh.
> Du hast aber einen süßen P...




danke...is aber nich dat einzig süße an mir...


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Das werd ich ja noch sehen.    |wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> OHhhhh.
> Du hast aber einen süßen P...


 |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat. iiiiiiiiiiigit ne nie nicht
so ein weissen verrunzelten schwappel A... findes Du süsssss...;+ |bigeyes


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Es tut gut, hier zu lesen.
Habe heute sehr schlechte Laune.
Wollte jetzt eigentlich auf dem Wasser sein. Du dann geht so viel kaputt.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Das werd ich ja noch sehen.    |wavey:











...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat. iiiiiiiiiiigit ne nie nicht
> so ein weissen verrunzelten schwappel A... findes Du süsssss...;+ |bigeyes


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


>


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Habe heute sehr schlechte Laune.
> Wollte jetzt eigentlich auf dem Wasser sein. Du dann geht so viel kaputt.




Moin Ute.

Keine Panik kommen noch wieder schlechtere Zeiten (bessere)

Geht halt nicht immer wie man möchte|kopfkrat

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hallo Andreas,

versuche ich mir auch die ganze Zeit zu sagen.
Hilft aber nur wenig.
Ich steigere mich immer nur so doll da rein. Wenn ich erst mal die ersten 4 Stunden überstanden habe, geht es wieder.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


>


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Keine Panik kommen noch wieder schlechtere Zeiten (bessere)




jo...wenn die horde am 24.01. bei ute einfällt


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


>


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


>


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ute.

Was machen,denn deine beiden Gäste?
Gehen sie in die Brandung?
Kleiner Tipp für die beiden,Sie sollten mal mit der Wathose in Dahmeshoevet die Riffś abfischen#6 ist doch leicht auflandig Wind#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ihr beide heitert einen wieder auf.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Ute.
> 
> Was machen,denn deine beiden Gäste?
> Gehen sie in die Brandung?
> Kleiner Tipp für die beiden,Sie sollten mal mit der Wathose in Dahmeshoevet die Riffś abfischen#6 ist doch leicht auflandig Wind#h
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.




Nee, die sind mit den BB`s los.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


>


 Jauuuu ne schöne Tüte würde jetzt gut kommen.....


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Nee, die sind mit den BB`s los.




Stimmt,die wollten Sie mitbringen
Das wetter ist doch optimal dafür#6
Schönen Gruß an die beiden:m und Sie solln noch Fisch im Teich lassen#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jauuuu ne schöne Tüte würde jetzt gut kommen.....


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

SimonHH & Schwarzwusel

Ich hätte da noch nen paar Pillen im angebot
Sitze so gut wie an der Quelle#6 nur dann geht aber auch nichts mehr mit Euch und ihr seid Sorgenfrei:m


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> SimonHH & Schwarzwusel
> 
> Ich hätte da noch nen paar Pillen im angebot
> Sitze so gut wie an der Quelle#6 nur dann geht aber auch nichts mehr mit Euch und ihr seid Sorgenfrei:m
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





och...ne buddl jim beam tuts auch,andy #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> SimonHH & Schwarzwusel
> 
> Ich hätte da noch nen paar Pillen im angebot
> Sitze so gut wie an der Quelle#6 nur dann geht aber auch nichts mehr mit Euch und ihr seid Sorgenfrei:m
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 Sorgenfrei sind wir auch so....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> och...ne buddl jim beam tuts auch,andy #6


 Jauuu !! Die macht so schön wuschig.... mmmmhhhh legger


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> och...ne buddl jim beam tuts auch,andy #6




Den richtig guten der immer im Angebot ist wo einem der Kopf am nächsten Tag weg fliegt:v:g:g:g :v


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sorgenfrei sind wir auch so....











...jup


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Den richtig guten der immer im Angebot ist wo einem der Kopf am nächsten Tag weg fliegt:v:g:g:g :v
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 Beim Jimmy fliegt Dir wat ganz anners wech :k


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Den richtig guten der immer im Angebot ist wo einem der Kopf am nächsten Tag weg fliegt:v:g:g:g :v
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.






nein andy...der,wo wusel,nemles und ich


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> nein andy...der,wo wusel,nemles und ich








 und danach fangen wir damit an.... man wird dat lutschig #6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Bin froh das ich davon ab bin:q Lieber nen schönes Pils#6 oder zwei,drei,vier:m


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Muss wohl meine Videokamera mitbringen,wenn Ihr beide am Tanzen und noch schlechter Singen seid#h

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> und danach fangen wir damit an.... man wird dat lutschig #6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Muss wohl meine Videokamera mitbringen,wenn Ihr beide am Tanzen und noch schlechter Singen seid#h
> 
> Gruß aus NST.






lieber nich andy...weil ansonsten müssten wir dich     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




weil...wir sind in geheimer mission unnerwegs.außerdem is dat ständchen ne überraschung für ute.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ob die missionare auf ihrer mission die missionarsstellung erfunden haben? |kopfkrat


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Na. Die gute Ute wird Euch dafür ganz bestimmt sehr,sehr Dankbar sein|kopfkrat Das wird bestimmt nicht schön,aber dafür sehr selten#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Na. Die gute Ute wird Euch dafür ganz bestimmt sehr,sehr Dankbar sein|kopfkrat Das wird bestimmt nicht schön,aber dafür sehr selten#6
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





...ich bring noch ne blockflöte und ne drucklufthupe mit...sozusagen als musikalische unterstützung


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

BoahÄh, was habt Ihr Euch denn schon am hellerlichten Tag eingepfiffen|bigeyes#c




Und das ohne mich :g


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> BoahÄh, was habt Ihr Euch denn schon am hellerlichten Tag eingepfiffen|bigeyes#c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und das ohne mich :g





sorry...schatz


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> sorry...schatz



Lass mir was über....Schnuckel:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ob die missionare auf ihrer mission die missionarsstellung erfunden haben? |kopfkrat


Wusstes das nicht ??? ;+............ 
Vom Küssen kann man auch Kinder bekommen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Tom !!!!!!#h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ersma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...nä wuselchen?


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich hoffe nur das Ute nicht Seekrank von Eurem Ständchen wird#h
Das wird bestimmt gut in den Ohren schmerzen
Ich werde mir Ohr Schützer mitnehmen
PS: Ute tut mir jetzt schon Leid.


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wusstes das nicht ??? ;+............
> Vom Küssen kann man auch Kinder bekommen





ach gott |bigeyes...und ich dachte,meine frau wurde vonner biene bestäubt.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

bsssssssss


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wusstes das nicht ??? ;+............
> Vom Küssen kann man auch Kinder bekommen



Das verwechselst Du mit Herpes.



Moin moin Micha |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ach gott |bigeyes...und ich dachte,meine frau wurde vonner biene bestäubt.




Etwa nicht???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur das Ute nicht Seekrank von Eurem Ständchen wird#h
> Das wird bestimmt gut in den Ohren schmerzen
> Ich werde mir Ohr Schützer mitnehmen
> PS: Ute tut mir jetzt schon Leid.
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





ach wat...nu ma nich so weichlich... :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ach gott |bigeyes...und ich dachte,meine frau wurde vonner biene bestäubt.



Darf ich mich vorstellen?

Biene, Biene Maja


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Etwa nicht???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



bsssssssss    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






moin tom  :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ach gott |bigeyes...und ich dachte,meine frau wurde vonner biene bestäubt.


Davon gehe ich mal aus.... glaub nicht dat Du dabei warst :vik: (naja wie soll dat auch gehen bei sonner Wampe)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich mal aus.... glaub nicht dat Du dabei warst :vik: (naja wie soll dat auch gehen bei sonner Wampe)




im gegensatz zu dir,mein liebling...bekomm ich meinen noch hoch *und* hart


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Küssen und Bienen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Dachte das liegt daran,dass die Frauen immer breitbeinig überś Kornfeld gehen|kopfkrat

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu dir,mein liebling...bekomm ich meinen noch hoch *und* hart



zum hängen zu kurz und zum weichwerden zu wenig Substanz


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu dir,mein liebling...bekomm ich meinen noch hoch *und* hart


 Wann hast Du den denn überhaupt das letzte mal gesehen ???????? |muahah: Viele viele Monde ist es her.....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wann hast Du den denn überhaupt das letzte mal gesehen ???????? |muahah: Viele viele Monde ist es her.....




quatsch...gestern...im schlafzimmerspiegel.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> zum hängen zu kurz und zum weichwerden zu wenig Substanz




#6  |muahah:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> quatsch...gestern...im schlafzimmerspiegel.


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Und wat schnackt er ???? Er hat bestimmt auch schon mal besser ausgesehen wa ?? Wo der Strang noch länger war als die Glocken... wat ja bestimmt jetzt umgekehrt ist


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Und wat schnackt er ???? Er hat bestimmt auch schon mal besser ausgesehen wa ?? Wo der Strang noch länger war als die Glocken... wat ja bestimmt jetzt umgekehrt ist




er freute sich,ma wieder anner frischen luft zu sein 





















(die deiner ja nu seit jahrzehnten nich mehr genießen kann )


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> (die deiner ja nu seit jahrzehnten nich mehr genießen kann )


 Stimmt !!! Dafür ist er jetzt aber schön pelzig.....
So ich mach mich jetzt vom Acker... genug Müll geschrieben  #h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Was macht ihr denn hier so.
Ich zerbrech mir den Kopf draußen, wegen meinem Boot und ihr albert hier wieder rum.
Muss ich denn wieder Euch mit der Peitsche züchtigen?


@ Wuselchen
Sieht doch nicht so schlimm aus. Brauche nur eine neue dicke Leiste.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Leudde, Leudde....Da ist man mal "kurz " net Online und man muss sich hier 5 Seitenreinpfeifen um zu wissen worum es geht 

Und was kommt dann am Ende raus:

FERKELEIN


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Muss ich denn wieder Euch mit der Peitsche züchtigen?






jaaahaaa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...micha ganz besonders 



so...nu is auch bei mir hier feierabend...bis später |wavey:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Bist ja immer noch da   |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 
peitsch


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Leudde, Leudde....Da ist man mal "kurz " net Online und man muss sich hier 5 Seitenreinpfeifen um zu wissen worum es geht
> 
> Und was kommt dann am Ende raus:
> 
> FERKELEIN




Was hast du erwartet??


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> FERKELEIN



Der Eber ist oft mißgestimmt,
weil seine Kinder Ferkel sind.
Nicht nur die Frau, die Sau alleine,
nein, die Verwandschaft...alles Schweine :m

von...#c


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Was hast du erwartet??



Nette Unterhaltungen über Weihnachtsgeschenke, über Silvester oder so |rolleyes

Aber stattdessen:

Sex, Drugs and Peitschen


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Nette Unterhaltungen über Weihnachtsgeschenke, über Silvester oder so |rolleyes
> 
> Aber stattdessen:
> 
> Sex, Drugs and Peitschen



Wo bist DU denn drauf???|bigeyes|kopfkrat
Bist wahrscheinlich auch so ein komischer Kauz, der heimlich sogar angeln geht und die Fische auch noch auf den Kopf haut|bigeyes:m


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wo bist DU denn drauf???|bigeyes|kopfkrat


Nöööhöööö, sag ich net :g



nemles schrieb:


> Bist wahrscheinlich auch so ein komischer Kauz, der heimlich sogar angeln geht und die Fische auch noch auf den Kopf haut|bigeyes:m



Heimlich angeln ja....aber die Fische up´n Kopp haun???Ne ne....Zärtlich streicheln die Schwanzflossen tuts auch |bigeyes|bigeyes
Dann sind sie auch ganz ruhig |bla::m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> ne....Zärtlich streicheln die Schwanzflossen tuts auch |bigeyes|bigeyes
> Dann sind sie auch ganz ruhig |bla::m



Kleine Tip: Finger in....dann grinsen die sogar |muahah:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Kleine Tip: Finger in....dann grinsen die sogar |muahah:


:gDas wollt ich nun nicht so sagen :g

Hast du dat schon mal bei ner Platte gemacht???sieht bestimmt lustig aus |bigeyes


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hast du dat schon mal bei ner Platte gemacht???sieht bestimmt lustig aus |bigeyes



So kleine Fingerchen hab ich gar nicht
Möchte aber nicht wissen, wie weit die Augen dann rauskommen|bigeyes


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> So kleine Fingerchen hab ich gar nicht


Na wenns für´n Heilbutt reicht,ist es doch in Ordnung


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> @ Wuselchen
> Sieht doch nicht so schlimm aus. Brauche nur eine neue dicke Leiste.




Ute,wenn nicht anders und dein Kahn nicht mehr Seetüchtig bekommst
Jens ist beim Leihboote verkaufen Gibt wieder neue#6
PS: die Boote fahren sich super#h

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Jens ist beim Leihboote verkaufen


 Moin ! Solltes Du den Preis wissen schick ihn mir mal per PN  Vielleicht liest Hornimichel ja auch mit...#6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hoffe alle PN sind angekommen.

Bilder der Boote gibt es bei   www.angeltreff-neustadt.de     dann auf Bootsvermietung.



Gruß aus NST.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,
@Andy
viel zu spät viel zu spät :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Hornmichel: Hast du dir etwa eins gekauft???


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Hornmichel: Hast du dir etwa eins gekauft???




Moin moin.

Er kann nicht mal freihändig laufen,wat soll er dann mit nem Boot;+

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Tach Freunde des Angelsports :vik:

Ich verfolch das ganze hier schon ne Weile :b . Was nehmt Ihr? DAS WILL ICH AUCH. Die ganz ausgeschlafenen die sich zumersten mal durch die über 60 Seiten lange Storry kämpfen halten den 24. wohlmöglich für die größte Gangbang Party von Hundekennern auf der nebenbei geangelt wird, Kaninchenrezepte ausgetauscht, und sogar noch Boote gekauft werden können. Allein das is schon`n Grund sich anzumelden. Olli B und meinereiner sind auf jeden Fall verdammt neugierich auf den Haufen.
|krach: |pftroest: |smlove2: #g #a |splat2: :#2: :vDie Reihenfolge könnt Ihr Euch selber aussuchen 

Hohen Wirkungsgrad und guten Rutsch


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> @Andy
> viel zu spät viel zu spät :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael




Moin Micha.

Zu spät gibś nicht
Sind schließlich noch mehr anfragen gekommen#h und es solle so weit ich weiß 4-5 Boote weg


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Zärtlich streicheln die Schwanzflossen tuts auch






manmanmanman...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...watn saukram hier


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Tach Freunde des Angelsports :vik:
> 
> Ich verfolch das ganze hier schon ne Weile :b . Was nehmt Ihr? DAS WILL ICH AUCH. Die ganz ausgeschlafenen die sich zumersten mal durch die über 60 Seiten lange Storry kämpfen halten den 24. wohlmöglich für die größte Gangbang Party von Hundekennern auf der nebenbei geangelt wird, Kaninchenrezepte ausgetauscht, und sogar noch Boote gekauft werden können. Allein das is schon`n Grund sich anzumelden. Olli B und meinereiner sind auf jeden Fall verdammt neugierich auf den Haufen.
> |krach: |pftroest: |smlove2: #g #a |splat2: :#2: :vDie Reihenfolge könnt Ihr Euch selber aussuchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hohen Wirkungsgrad und guten Rutsch






...ich hoffe,ihr wisst,auf was ihr euch da einlasst


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> halten den 24. wohlmöglich für die größte Gangbang Party


 Wat hast Du den gedacht wat wir sonst am 24zigsten machen ????? Angeln ????|kopfkrat
 Ne ne mein Freund ...... 
Angeln gehn kann ich mit meiner Frau.... Die Brandungsgangbang Party hat schon Kultstatus in Dahme...... |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mal gut das wir den Teich vor de Tür haben und es nicht wirklich am 24 ten aufs angeln bzw. aufs Fische fangen an kommt#6


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,
Leute Leute hier sollte echt die FSK eingeschaltet werden und der Thread erst am 18 Jahre gelten , watt für Ferkel hier :q .
Wird sicher spannend wer auf die Ferkelliste gesetzt wird vom BFF Biene Maja :q:q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ach was von wegen 18.
Die Jugend ist uns in der Hinsicht weit vorraus|supergri
Da kommen manche Senioren nicht mit


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

brandungsgangbangparty....geile idee das...:q #6

aber lass uns ersma am 24. in ruhe ein rauchen,mien schiedder


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Wird sicher spannend wer auf die Ferkelliste gesetzt wird



Wir alle:vik: Du auch :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> aber lass uns ersma am 24. in ruhe ein rauchen,mien schiedder


 Genau......


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mit schlechter Laune an den PC.
Mit Bauchweh vom PC. |supergri :q  
:vik:
:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Mit schlechter Laune an den PC.
> Mit Bauchweh vom PC. |supergri :q
> :vik:
> :vik:





...na dann is ja alles bestens


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Da hat Ute wohl zuviel gefuttert


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

so nun ist es soweit.
ich wünsch euch allen einen guten rutsch und ein gesundes neues jahr......

glg matze


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> so nun ist es soweit.
> ich wünsch euch allen einen guten rutsch und ein gesundes neues jahr......
> 
> glg matze




ääh...du matze...morgen erst


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Mit schlechter Laune an den PC.


 Ach Herzilein.... es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

heute so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....morgen so  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...und am 24. so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...und am 24. so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....



Machst du dat dann vor?? Will ich sehen... :g


----------



## forelle03

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2009. Dir Ute wünsche ich das du dein Geschäft weiter aus baust und auch wenn du damit erfolg hast alles gute und allzeit einen Handbreit wasser unterm Kiel.Danke für die schöne Unterhaltung

Danke noch mals an allen die diesen Tröt mitgestaltet haben.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Machst du dat dann vor?? Will ich sehen... :g




gerne...aber wenn...dann nur mit dir,schnugglchen


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> gerne...aber wenn...dann nur mit dir,schnugglchen


Wenn ich führe ist dat ok :g


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
Auch ich melde mich noch mal.
Auch von mir Gesundheit und ein neues jahr mit sehr viel Spass beim Angeln.sex.saufen u.v.m.:g
Gruß an alle 
MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wenn ich führe ist dat ok :g





...das heist ja,ich müsste mich dir unterwerfen...|rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Auch ich melde mich noch mal.
> Auch von mir Gesundheit und ein neues jahr mit sehr viel Spass beim Angeln.sex.saufen u.v.m.:g
> Gruß an alle
> MINIBUBI





dange norbert...wünsch ich dir auch


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,
auch von meiner einer und den Jungs einen guten RUUUUUTSCH ins neue Jahr 2009 . Wir 4 freuen uns schon auf den 24.1.09 und die Junghs besonders auf das extra Fressen am 24.1 :vik::vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

auch von meiner seite euch allen einen guten rutsch und n frohes neues jahr

bleibt gesund und munter...also einfach so,wie ihr seit.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin meine kleine süsse Ferkelbande !!! 
Auch ich wünsche euch allen einen flutschigen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und hoffe wir sehen und alle gesund und munter 2009 wieder....
Vorallem bleibt alle so wie Ihr seit #6
Frohes neues Jahr..........


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> auch von meiner seite euch allen einen guten rutsch und n frohes neues jahr
> 
> bleibt gesund und munter...also einfach so,wie ihr seit.


 


ähm,dat ist doch erst heut abend :vik:

dir natürlich auch alles gute #h


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wat hast Du den gedacht wat wir sonst am 24zigsten machen ????? Angeln ????|kopfkrat
> Ne ne mein Freund ......
> Angeln gehn kann ich mit meiner Frau.... Die Brandungsgangbang Party hat schon Kultstatus in Dahme...... |supergri|supergri|supergri


 
 #6 Top mein Prinz, dann kann ich mir die teuren Wattwürmer sparen und besorch mir lieber ne Pulle Jim Beam. Dat Angelsammelsoriums pack ich nur als Alibi mit ein.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

pass bloß auf gerade der wusel säuft dich untern tisch ;-)
dat ist doch die dame in unserer runde,der kann nichts ab,deswegen versucht er es meisten garnicht...;-)
ausserdem hat er immer die ausrededas er doch noch fahren muss ....
jaja,ick kenn sie alle


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*





 


*Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr #h*


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> pass bloß auf gerade der wusel säuft dich untern tisch ;-)
> dat ist doch die dame in unserer runde,der kann nichts ab,deswegen versucht er es meisten garnicht...;-)
> ausserdem hat er immer die ausrededas er doch noch fahren muss ....
> jaja,ick kenn sie alle


 Matze mein Freund und Kupferstecher !!!!! :q
Mit Dir nehm ich es aber locker noch auf......... #h
Nach der ersten Flasche Jim Beam fängt es erst an interessant zu werden..........:k


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Matze mein Freund und Kupferstecher !!!!! :q
> Mit Dir nehm ich es aber locker noch auf......... #h
> Nach der ersten Flasche Jim Beam fängt es erst an interessant zu werden..........:k


 

na hoffentlich berichtet ihr dann auch mal von euren jugend sünden ;-)


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Auch ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Bleibt so wie ihr seid!! Ihr seid klasse #6


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> na hoffentlich berichtet ihr dann auch mal von euren jugend sünden ;-)



Solange wir nicht von Deinen berichten


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Solange wir nicht von Deinen berichten


 

haha,dat war damals,wie lang ist das schon her |supergri#d


tannenbaum schon entfernt, riesenfeuerwerk im garten aufgebaut und alles verkabelt?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> tannenbaum schon entfernt, riesenfeuerwerk im garten aufgebaut und alles verkabelt?



Nöhööö, Platten draußen gefegt für die Knallerbsen :q:q:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Nö, vorbereitet in der Form ist noch nix, kommt aber noch.

Da wir hier viele Familien mit Kindern im ca. gleichem Alter haben, wird das heute Abend wieder ein Riesen Feuerwerk mit viel schigge Sachen fürs Auge. 
Nachher ist erst mal Väterbesprechung wegens dem Ablauf der Nacht


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich bleibe heute abend brav.
Ich bleibe bei meinen ganzen Schatzis. 
Bleibe ja nicht, wenn ich #g


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Bleibe ja nicht, wenn ich #g


|kopfkrat Oh man woher kenn ich dat ???


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> #6 Top mein Prinz, dann kann ich mir die teuren Wattwürmer sparen und besorch mir lieber ne Pulle Jim Beam. Dat Angelsammelsoriums pack ich nur als Alibi mit ein.










...da hat einer den sinn der ganzen übung aber richtig gut verstanden.








ok...geangelt wird nebenbei auch noch.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

wat freu ich mich auf euch bekloppte...dat wird ne richtich goile party


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...da hat einer den sinn der ganzen übung aber richtig gut verstanden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok...geangelt wird nebenbei auch noch.


 
;+ naja, wir Beamten raffen etwas langsamer. Außerdem bin ich grad bei den Mormone ausgetreten und muß mich erst wieder an das frivole Leben gewöhnen :g#t


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Auch von mir nen guten Rutsch an Alle#h
@ Ute: Neues Jahr neues Glück,oder doch die gleiche Scheixxx #h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|jump:So ihr Nasen...Wünsche euch ein frohes neues und vorallem ein Erfolgreiches Jahr 2009!!!!|jump:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Selber Nase |gr:

Auch von mir ein frohes,gesundes Neues Jahr #h#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Na seid Ihr Nasenbären alle wieder da ???? Schöööön...
Euch allen ein FROHES NEUES JAHR.......#h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin ihr verrückten...#h

frohes neues jahr euch allen :m


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin.

Auch von mir nen frohes neues Jahr#h
Bin ein wenig erstaunt das noch keine ferkelein  im gange sind|kopfkrat ist das etwa ein Grundsatz fürs neue Jahr gewesen#c


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Nee, nee.
Das ist die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.





Ich kann jetzt schon sagen:
*Ich war schon in der Ostsee baden.* #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> *Ich war schon in der Ostsee baden.* #6


#6Neujahrs an baden in Dahme... schönes Ding #6
Schade das ich die Digicam nicht zur Hand hatte ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mehr sog i nicht..:q..


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Schade das ich die Digicam nicht zur Hand hatte .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mehr sog i nicht..:q..


Bist du etwa nicht mit schwimmen gewesen?? Haast nur zu geschaut ??? 
Wie heißt es doch so schön: Ladies first :q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> B Ladies first :q:q


Genau so ist es ......:q Konntes total vergessen heute. 2-3 aus Nordost und schwup lag Ute im Wasser #h|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
@Ute !!! Durfte ich dat schreiben Herzilein ??? :k


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Genau so ist es ......:q Konntes total vergessen heute. 2-3 aus Nordost und schwup lag Ute im Wasser #h|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> @Ute !!! Durfte ich dat schreiben Herzilein ??? :k



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: Naja, Ute lernt ja auch einfach nicht drauß, wenn der Wind aus Ost kommt, dass man dann nicht losfahren muss... Nun ja, die Quittung folgte dann wohl


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naja, Ute lernt ja auch einfach nicht drauß,


Doch ab heute bestimmt....|muahah:... 
Schönes Ding.... Welle...schwup und weg war sie
Scheizze ich p...s mir gleich inne Hose |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Doch ab heute bestimmt....|muahah:...
> Schönes Ding.... Welle...schwup und weg war sie
> Scheizze ich p...s mir gleich inne Hose |supergri|supergri|supergri



Wenigstens hast Du fließend warm Wasser 

Solange der Guten nix pssiert ist, ist ja alles in Ordnung.
Wart Ihr midde Watbüxxen unterwegs?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Solange der Guten nix pssiert ist, ist ja alles in Ordnung.
> Wart Ihr midde Watbüxxen unterwegs?


 Moin Tom !! Ne passiert ist zum Glück nix... 
Wir waren/wollten mit Utes Boot raus... leider hat der Nordost Wind uns nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht..
Obwohl war ja nur 2-3 bft


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Tom !! Ne passiert ist zum Glück nix...
> Wir waren/wollten mit Utes Boot raus... leider hat der Nordost Wind uns nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht..
> Obwohl war ja nur 2-3 bft



Tja, die kleinen Wellen und das laue Lüftchen sollte man halt nicht unterschätzen. 

Aber Du hast sie doch sicherlich (nachdem Du wieder Luft bekommen hast) trocken gelegt :q:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber Du hast sie doch sicherlich (nachdem Du wieder Luft bekommen hast) trocken gelegt :q:m


 Na klar ... bin doch Gentelmään |supergri|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Ute !! I´m so SOOOORRRRRRYYYYYYY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





..........................#h#h#h|supergri|supergri


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Na, du bist mir ja einer. 

Ich denke, Weiber sabbeln immer alles aus.














Kein Problem.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wenigstens hast Du fließend warm Wasser
> 
> Solange der Guten nix pssiert ist, ist ja alles in Ordnung.
> Wart Ihr midde Watbüxxen unterwegs?





Nu habe ich mir doch echt mal vorgenommen, die Watthose auf dem Boot aus zu ziehen. Hatte einen ganzen Sack voll mit Kalmotten im Boot.
Und? Was passiert? Ich geh baden, mit einem kleinen, leisen quitschigen Aaahhh. Hab mit die Wellen von unten angeguckt. Nu will die Watthose nicht von mir. Die will bleiben. Klebt wortwörtlich an mir.


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hallo ihr Nasen , auch ich wünsche Euch ein frohes neues Jahr . Ich hoffe ihr habt alle ordentlich gebechert :q , ich konnte ja leider nicht lag mit fast 40 Fieber im Bett :c3 Tage Hochseeangeln war wohl zuviel des guten , bei der Kälte #d .

Ute ich hoffe das Du Dir durch deine Winterplanscherei nichts eingefangen hast 

Lg Tanja


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> leider hat der Nord*ost* Wind uns nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht..
> Obwohl war ja nur 2-3 bft



Sagt doch alles, oder?? Für Dahme nicht gut |rolleyes


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Irgendwann merk ich es mir. |supergri 
Und das war ja jetzt die zweite pleite. Hatte dies erst auch vor ein paar Tagen gehabt. Aber ohne Badestunde.

Ach was. Alles nicht so schlimm. 


Und krank werde ich schon nicht. Konnte mich ja am Strand sofort umziehen. Hatte ja noch Klamotten mit. #6

Und schlechte Laune hatte ich auch nicht davon.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Na, du bist mir ja einer.
> 
> Ich denke, Weiber sabbeln immer alles aus.


Ne Ne Ne !!!!.... Du bist doch damit angefangen :m:m:m


Ute schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt schon sagen:
> *Ich war schon in der Ostsee baden.* #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Sagt doch alles, oder?? Für Dahme nicht gut |rolleyes


|bigeyes
 War dat jetzt der Klugscheixxermodus ??? :m|supergri
Wat scheixxe war war die Brandung.. draussen war alles im Lot


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ne Ne Ne !!!!.... Du bist doch damit angefangen :m:m:m




*Mein Schatzilein.  #6
Kann ich auf dich sauer sein?????*
*Hast mir doch sooo lieb deine Jacke angeboten!*  |uhoh:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> War dat jetzt der Klugscheixxermodus ??? :m|supergri
> Wat scheixxe war war die Brandung.. draussen war alles im Lot




Genau. Glatt wie ein Kinderpopo.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Nu habe ich mir doch echt mal vorgenommen, die Watthose auf dem Boot aus zu ziehen.
> :q:k:q
> 
> Nu will die Watthose nicht von mir. Die will bleiben. Klebt wortwörtlich an mir.



Wusel, hilf ihr doch mal #h


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Ute schrieb:


> *Mein Schatzilein.  #6
> Kann ich auf dich sauer sein?????*
> *Hast mir doch sooo lieb deine Jacke angeboten!*  |uhoh:



ganz Klavier der Kleine :vik::vik: . 

@Ute 
so ein Bad in der Ostsee ist doch schön . Passiert mir gerade in Dahme bei Spinnfischen auf Leo´s 2-3 mal in Jahr :q:q .
Also nur die Harten kommen in den Garten , der Rest 50 cm tiefer |supergri . Ganz nebenbei lasse Dir mal von Wuselchen die Story über ne Kuttertour im Eisregen erzählen . Das war richtig richtig kalt |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wusel, hilf ihr doch mal #h


 Hab ich doch schon ..... Gnadenlos ausgenutz
Wer weiss wann ich solche Chance wieder bekomme |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei lasse Dir mal von Wuselchen die Story über ne Kuttertour im Eisregen erzählen . Das war richtig richtig kalt |supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 Hör blöss auf... ich hab immer noch Alpträume #6
Aber um ne Lebenserfahrung reicher |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin Ute.


Laß dich nicht unter kriegen#6 bin 06 auch im Jan. in Dahmeshoevet bader gegangen beim Spinnfischen,nur hatte ich ne 5 auflandig:q
Wie heißt das Motto: Immer schön hart am Fisch bleiben#6
PS: wird langsam zeit für nen Schwimmanzug#6#h

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei lasse Dir mal von Wuselchen die Story über ne Kuttertour im Eisregen erzählen . Das war richtig richtig kalt |supergri



Wieso, einen Tag vorher war doch noch alles in Ordnung
Man(n) muß nur mit den richtigen Leuten zur richtigen Zeit fahren


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Hab ich doch schon ..... Gnadenlos ausgenutz
> Wer weiss wann ich solche Chance wieder bekomme |supergri



Wie hilft man(n) einer Frau aus dem Pelz???
Man schubst sie ins Wasser und hilft ihr dann beim Trockenlegen
Ist ja ne ganz mies...ähmm raffinierte Tour:vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie hilft man(n) einer Frau aus dem Pelz???
> Man schubst sie ins Wasser und hilft ihr dann beim Trockenlegen
> Ist ja ne ganz mies...ähmm raffinierte Tour:vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,
watt hat der gute Tom nur für Hintergedanken |supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

manmanman...dat jahr is grad ma 3 tage alt...und wat is hier?










*C   H   A   O   S   !*






:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


habts wat gefangen?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> watt hat der gute Tom nur für Hintergedanken |supergri|supergri|supergri



WIESO IIICH? Wer will sich denn an Bord ausplünnen und wer hüpft im Januar vor anderen Männern ins Wasser|gr:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

IIICH   :m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So sah es vor meinem Schwimmunterricht aus. |supergri


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> manmanman...dat jahr is grad ma 3 tage alt...und wat is hier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *C   H   A   O   S   !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> 
> habts wat gefangen?




Wasser und Algen  :q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin Ute.
> 
> 
> Laß dich nicht unter kriegen#6 bin 06 auch im Jan. in Dahmeshoevet bader gegangen beim Spinnfischen,nur hatte ich ne 5 auflandig:q
> Wie heißt das Motto: Immer schön hart am Fisch bleiben#6
> PS: wird langsam zeit für nen Schwimmanzug#6#h
> 
> Gruß aus NST.




Sooo langsam. #6


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> So sah es vor meinem Schwimmunterricht aus. |supergri




Ich bin ja wahrlich kein Schisser, aber DA hätte ich mit Sicherheit SO nicht mehr gewassert. Seid froh, das alles glatt gegangen ist.#6 
Eigendlich gehört Euch der Arsch versohlt|krach:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ach was.
Fast hätten wir es ja geschaft.
Und drausen hätte ich dann das :v bekommen. :q

Aber damit wurden wir belohnt.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


nemles schrieb:


> Ich bin ja wahrlich kein Schisser, aber DA hätte ich mit Sicherheit SO nicht mehr gewassert. Seid froh, das alles glatt gegangen ist.#6
> Eigendlich gehört Euch der Arsch versohlt|krach:



ganz ehrlich , meiner einer auch nicht und ich bin schon des öffteren bei Wind draußen gewesen . 

@ nemles
Strafe muß sein . Die Beiden sollten am 24ten nicht angeln sonder den Grill bewachen :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

*Äähhmmm!!
Nööhh!!
Ich werde mich jetzt auch bessern.
Biieette*


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Strafe muß sein . Die Beiden sollten am 24ten nicht angeln sonder den Grill bewachen :q




Und zwar abwechselnd. Nicht das die sich wieder gegenseitig anhimmeln und es gibt wieder nur schwadde beene :m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Habe ich dich nicht angehimmelt gehabt????


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich , meiner einer auch nicht und ich bin schon des öffteren bei Wind draußen gewesen .


|sagnix Ich weiß was....


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Habe ich dich nicht angehimmelt gehabt????




Nö, wieso??? Mit mir hast Du nur unheimlich geflirtet:k






Brhhh... krieg jetzt noch ne Gäns'chenhaut:l


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> So sah es vor meinem Schwimmunterricht aus. |supergri






bestes brandungswedder...und ich musste mit madamchen shoppen #q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, wieso??? Mit mir hast Du nur unheimlich geflirtet:k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brhhh... krieg jetzt noch ne Gäns'chenhaut:l




Siehste, Schatzi.:l:l


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> bestes brandungswedder...und ich musste mit madamchen shoppen #q



|pftroest:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> bestes brandungswedder...und ich  (edit by Gentleman: DURFTE)mit madamchen shoppen #q



Will auch mal....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Will auch mal....





...:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> |pftroest:







...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Bald #h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Bald #h





ja...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...bald


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

immer dieses :l:l hier...ne ne ne... ihr soll #:#:#:gehen...ich geh gleich mal|schlafen...fahre morgen nach Dahme mit Jak... Mal schauen ob was bei raus kommt ... Werde morgen mal bei dir #x Ute...und mal meldung machen, wie es ohne Welle auf See ist... Oder seid ihr auch raus???


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|rotwerden    #g


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Oder seid ihr auch raus???



Nö, die baden direkt am Strand.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> immer dieses :l:l hier...ne ne ne... ihr soll #:#:#:gehen...ich geh gleich mal|schlafen...fahre morgen nach Dahme mit Jak... Mal schauen ob was bei raus kommt ... Werde morgen mal bei dir #x Ute...und mal meldung machen, wie es ohne Welle auf See ist... Oder seid ihr auch raus???




morgen keine Welle?????
Bis morgen habe ich die Klamotten nicht trocken.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, die baden direkt am Strand.


Und das dann auch noch nackidei.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, die baden direkt am Strand.


Oh fein.. dann kann ich ja die Seenotrettung spielen :vik:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Und das dann auch noch nackidei.





macmarco schrieb:


> Oh fein.. dann kann ich ja die Seenotrettung spielen :vik:



#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich bin ja wahrlich kein Schisser, aber DA hätte ich mit Sicherheit SO nicht mehr gewassert.


 Mädchen..................


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mädchen..................



ganz klar dafür biste am 24.1 Grillmeister , WurmaufdenHakenzieher , Hunde*******aufsammler und SockeundTeddysDiener/Vorkoster |supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin , Moin
Na ob es heute mit Marco seiner angelei was wird ? 
Wir haben hier ziemlichen Sturm , und lt. Wetterbericht 4-5 .

Lg Tanja


----------



## angelnooby

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Moin , Moin
> Na ob es heute mit Marco seiner angelei was wird ?
> Wir haben hier ziemlichen Sturm , und lt. Wetterbericht 4-5 .
> 
> Lg Tanja



#t moin und frohes neues,

wollte heute die brandung fehmarns stürmen... siehts wirklich so gruselig aus vor ort? welche seite ist denn bei dem wetter zu empfehlen um den meisten kraut und die garantierte erkältung zu entgehen, und vielleicht doch noch n platten mit nachhause zu bekommen?? #h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Und in Dahme ist Ententeich. Heul


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mal was anderes.
Ich bräuchte mal noch ein paar Fotos, von den ganzen Angelmöglichkeiten, die schöne Umgebung und die Fangerfolge. 
Habe jetzt ein Onlinefotoalbum angelegt in meiner Webseite. Den Link dazu findet iher auf meiner Webseite unter "Angeln" ganz unten. Einige kennen ja meine Webseite. Diejenigen, die meine Internetseite nicht kennen, aber mal rein schauen wollen, sollten mir eine PN senden.
Wegen Werbung der Ferienwohnungen darf ich die Internetseite hier nicht reinschreiben.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

#h  Ute.....|rolleyes heute ist besseres Wetter, als an anderen Badetagen...oder so.
Hier stand in der Zeitung, dass es in Dahme Winterbadegäste gibt...stimmt das? ;+
Ist ja krass


Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Moin , Moin
> Na ob es heute mit Marco seiner angelei was wird ?
> Wir haben hier ziemlichen Sturm , und lt. Wetterbericht 4-5 .
> 
> Lg Tanja




Na logo wird das was..|rolleyes er fährt doch Kajak |supergri
Der wird sich heute mit Dorschis besacken :m

Peter


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Der Wind legt sich jetzt etwas . Hatten vorhin sogar Schnee . Boah ich haße den Winter . Na wenn in Dahme Ententeich ist , kommt Marco bestimmt mit voller Kiste wieder nach Hause 

Lg Tanja


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #h  Ute.....|rolleyes heute ist besseres Wetter, als an anderen Badetagen...oder so.
> Hier stand in der Zeitung, dass es in Dahme Winterbadegäste gibt...stimmt das? ;+
> Ist ja krass
> 
> 
> Piet




Hallo Piet,

so ein schöner Tag zum Bootfahren. :g

Dann war ich gestern zu früh baden. :q
Habe sonst keinen im Wasser gesehen. 
Und wer wird krank??? 
Mein Mann. Meinem Bernd geht es nicht gut. |kopfkrat


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Der Wind legt sich jetzt etwas . Hatten vorhin sogar Schnee . Boah ich haße den Winter . Na wenn in Dahme Ententeich ist , kommt Marco bestimmt mit voller Kiste wieder nach Hause
> 
> Lg Tanja



Ich glaub auch, und kann erst morgen raus |uhoh:

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Piet,
> 
> so ein schöner Tag zum Bootfahren. :g
> 
> Dann war ich gestern zu früh baden. :q
> Habe sonst keinen im Wasser gesehen.
> Und wer wird krank???
> Mein Mann. Meinem Bernd geht es nicht gut. |kopfkrat



leg ihm was warmes auf den Bauch... das hülft :m
Piet


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> leg ihm was warmes auf den Bauch... das hülft :m
> Piet




Büdde etwas genauer. :q
Damit ich auch nichts falsch mache, neeech.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So da bin ich wieder.... War heute leider nichts mit besacken... Das Wasser ist um ca. 20-25 m zurückgegangen, so dass das Riff beim TP völlig frei lag und die Mefoangler richtig weit raus laufen konnten.... Also brauchte man auch nicht viel mit Fisch zu erwarten... Aber egal, beim nächsten mal


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Büdde etwas genauer. :q
> Damit ich auch nichts falsch mache, neeech.



Vielleicht ja eine Wärmflasche |kopfkrat..  da gab´s mal so´n Sondermodell  |uhoh: komm jetzt nicht drauf :q

Piet


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Aahh!
Wärme!!
Sondermodel??
Mal sehen was ich so finde. |rolleyes


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> So da bin ich wieder.... War heute leider nichts mit besacken... Das Wasser ist um ca. 20-25 m zurückgegangen, so dass das Riff beim TP völlig frei lag und die Mefoangler richtig weit raus laufen konnten.... Also brauchte man auch nicht viel mit Fisch zu erwarten... Aber egal, beim nächsten mal




Mist. 
Das hätte ich ja gerne gesehen.
Und vorallem mal Fotos von gemacht.
Muss ich mal beim nächsten mal dann dahin.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,
haben gerade mal in unserem Fundus nach geschaut . Hat einer von Euch für unsere Grill und Strandmeister Ute und Wuselchen ne Schürze und ne Grillhaube ? 2 kleine Eimer und kleine Schaufeln für die Hunde Hinterlassenschaften bringen wir mit :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mit solcher Art Equipment kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber vielleicht jemand anderes.#h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

grrrr. Zähnefletsch.
Keiner hat so was.|supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> grrrr. Zähnefletsch.
> Keiner hat so was.|supergri


Och wie süüüüß.... willst nen Leckerlie??? :q:q
Muss mal nachschauen...läßt sich bestimmt auftreiben sowas


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> haben gerade mal in unserem Fundus nach geschaut . Hat einer von Euch für unsere Grill und Strandmeister Ute und Wuselchen ne Schürze und ne Grillhaube ? 2 kleine Eimer und kleine Schaufeln für die Hunde Hinterlassenschaften bringen wir mit :q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



|muahah:  Ich stell mir gerade vor:
Ute mit Häubchen und Wusel mit Schürzchen 
Bitte um Fotos und Filme...ach was sag ich Live Übertragung wäre angemessen. |supergri|supergri

Piet


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich gönn mir gerade den zweiten Bacardi. :q
Ich könnt ja mal ...........................


Schaut mal, was ich gestern gefunden habe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143842
Einfach himmlich. |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Es gibt nichts Gutes..ausser man tut es auf ´ner Schute
mit Schürzchen-Michi und Häubchen Ute :q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

#6  Super Ute #6#6 nicht das mit dem Bacci, aber ich wusste schon immer, dass wir Nordlichter immer sehenswert sind ..
Bin übrigens nach zwei Weißbier und Ouzos beim Rosé angekommen. @ Marco: war oberlegger 

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts Gutes..ausser man tut es auf ´ner Schute
> mit Schürzchen-Michi und Häubchen Ute :q




Ich hau mich wech, Du bist ja fast´n Dichter :q:q
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> @ Marco: war oberlegger
> 
> Piet


Dat glob ick, und ick war net dabei #c
Beim nächsten mal...


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ihr drei bösewitche ......
Erstmal prost.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Sind nur 2: Peter +Tom!!!!!!


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Und du! :k:k


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Und du! :k:k



Roland Kaiser (jetzt alle zusammen singen)#6

Ich glaub es geht schon wieder los,
das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|jump:#g|laola:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Sind nur 2: Peter +Tom!!!!!!



Marco....|rolleyes wer wird denn ..... so schüchtern ???? hier im Dorf bist Du doch auch nicht so 
Piet


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ach, ach, ach.
Was hört man denn da??


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Ach, ach, ach.
> Was hört man denn da??



Hab das Gefühl, Hr.M. aus G.G. ist jetzt offline 
Piet


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Jepp, jetzt ist er wech.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wech gesungen


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Hab das Gefühl, Hr.M. aus G.G. ist jetzt offline
> Piet



Nun wieder da... Wie, wat Peter?? Was bin ich im Dorf??? War ich dabei??? |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wech gesungen


Hab ich was nicht gehört???  Wolltet ihr singen?? gut das ich kurz raus war |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> haben gerade mal in unserem Fundus nach geschaut . Hat einer von Euch für unsere Grill und Strandmeister Ute und Wuselchen ne Schürze und ne Grillhaube ? 2 kleine Eimer und kleine Schaufeln für die Hunde Hinterlassenschaften bringen wir mit :q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 Eigendlich waren Sie mir ja immer sympatisch Herr Woyda..
Aber dat hat sich urplötzlich ganz ganz schnell  geändert
|krach:|krach:|krach:...................


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Eigendlich waren Sie mir ja immer sympatisch Herr Woyda..
> Aber dat hat sich urplötzlich ganz ganz schnell  geändert
> |krach:|krach:|krach:...................


|pftroest:|pftroest:|pftroest:


----------



## Aalkai Elbe

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> So, ihr lieben. |wavey:|wavey:
> Da das letzte Angeltreffen uns allen soooo gut gefallen hatte, gibt es schon einen neuen Termin.
> *Der 24.01.09 soll es diesmal werden. *
> Jeder Angler ist dazu eingelade, ob Anfänger oder Profi, ob Zuschauer oder Moderator. Alle seid ihr gerne gesehen.#v Wir hätten gerne noch 2,3 neue Leute dazu (Blutauffrischung^^).
> Hier mal einen Link zu dem letzten Treffen. Schonmal zum reinlesen, damit ihr wist, was auf Euch zu kommt.
> Die Übernachtung kostet 9€.
> 
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=137135 vom 22.10.08
> 
> 
> 
> Hier dann schon mal die Liste:
> *ich persönlich ^^*
> *macmarco*
> *nemles*
> *Schwarzwusel*
> *celler*
> *pj6000*
> *JoseyWales*
> *Michelinmännchen*
> *olli B.*
> *Andy1608*
> *SimonHH*
> *gallus*
> *wade67*
> *Minibubi*
> *Hai-score*
> *aalkai elbe *
> *und Freund*


 
Hallo Ute mein Pc spinnt die letzten tage .
wen jemand aus der gegend von Geesthacht kommt un nicht selber fahren möchte ,kann ich ihn auch gerne mitnehmen.
3 personen plus angelgeschir ist kein ploblem.
einfach anrufen unter 01725126122


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Aalkai Elbe schrieb:


> einfach anrufen unter -----------



Moin...so nen kleiner Tipp am Rande: Nimm die Nr raus und gebe sie nur per PN weiter |wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Eigendlich waren Sie mir ja immer sympatisch Herr Woyda..
> Aber dat hat sich urplötzlich ganz ganz schnell  geändert
> |krach:|krach:|krach:...................



och nööööööö bin doch immer so nett:l.:l:l Darfst bei unserer nächsten Eiskuttertour auch mit im Kapitänshäuschen sitzen :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Darfst bei unserer nächsten Eiskuttertour auch mit im Kapitänshäuschen sitzen :q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


Ich durfte es doch schon Na toll :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich durfte es doch schon Na toll :q



Du darfst dann draussen sitzen :q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Darfst bei unserer nächsten Eiskuttertour auch mit im Kapitänshäuschen sitzen








:l


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

...nur verrückte hier...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...nur verrückte hier...


 und dat aus Deinem Munde....#d#d#d


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na dat kannst laut sagen.

moin,moin in die runde


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

der 24 te ist ja ein samstag.
hat dann nicht irgend wer lust sich für sonntag vom angetreff neustadt ein kleines boot auszuleihen um sonntag dann mit boot raus zu fahren?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Du darfst dann draussen sitzen :q:q



Ne, nicht schoooon wieder.. immer ich... Naja man läßt den alten Herren halt den Vortritt :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> und dat aus Deinem Munde....#d#d#d








........................................



.................


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hab gerade eine Anfrage wegen Treffpunkt bekommen. Und damit es alle Neulinge zu erfahren bekommen, schreibe ich es hier mal rein.

*Treffpunkt ist bei mir (uns) in 23749 Grube. Bei der Kirche 9. Und kommt direkt nach hinten auf den Hof gefahren. Da sitzten wir ja alle. Der Hof sollte eigentlich groß genug sein. Das Klingeln an der Haustür werden wir nicht hören. Wer gerne sich näher Informieren will, wo er hinfahren soll und wie, dem gebe ich meine Internetseite. (Wegen Werbung darf ich dies hier nicht reinschreiben.) Einfach eine PN an mich. Wer meine Handynr. haben will, einfach eine PN an mich.
 Bis 12:30 Uhr sollten alle da sein. Um 12 Uhr wird der Grill angemacht. Vorher können wir gerne noch Kaffee zusammen trinken. Ich trinke was anderes, denn Kaffee schmeckt doch nicht. Wer früher kommen möchte, ist also kein Problem. Jeder bringt Fleisch, Würstchen und Getränke mit. Der eine oder andere bringt Brot oder Salat oder Soße oder oder oder mit. Ich halte nichts von genauer Aufteilung. Nacher kommt der eine oder andere nicht, dann fehlt was. So wird das nötigste da sein. Wer was besonderes mitbringen möchte, sehr gerne. Grillkohle sollte auch mit gebracht werden.
Es sollte aber drauf geachtet werden, das vorher und während des angelns nur wenig Alkohl getrunken wird. Wir setzten uns hinterher wieder zusammen und dann können die Belege auf den Tisch. Geangelt wird nüchtern.*



Und dies ist ein Treffen, keine Veranstaltung. ​


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin ute...|wavey:


ich bring grobe bratwurst,mariniertes bauchfleisch und n kilo kartoffelsalat mit.außerdem 2 große buddeln cola....

ich/wir werden so gegen 11 bei dir einschlagen...und ich nehm den kaffee mit viel milch  :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> * Geangelt wird nüchtern.*


 #c Simone kannste aber nur im Vollsuff ertragen....... 
Wat machen wir nu ????? :q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Dann müssen wir das angeln auf 10 min begrenzen.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #c Simone kannste aber nur im Vollsuff ertragen.......
> Wat machen wir nu ????? :q



Wir stellen ihn mit zu Euch an den Grill, während wir angeln.
Dann kannst Du Dir einen auf die Mütze gießen, Simone und Ute vollabern und wir kriegen ordendlich Futter, wenn wir durchgefroren zurück kommen :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #c Simone kannste aber nur im Vollsuff ertragen.......
> Wat machen wir nu ????? :q








..................................



............................:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir das angeln auf 10 min begrenzen.


Selbst dat ist zu lange....
Da Simone ja schon angedroht hat um 10 Uhr bei mir zu sein...
wollte ich eigendlich um 9.30 Uhr schon besoffen sein :vik:
sonst wird der Tag ja grauenvoll


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Boah ist das eine geile Truppe hier #6 Ich bin zwar noch krank und fühle mich auch dementsprechend , aber nur das Mitlesen hier bringt mich immer wieder zum lachen #6 Ich freue mich Euch am 24ten persönlich kennenzulernen , das wird bestimmt ein riesen Spaß mit Euch :z.

Lg Tanja


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Boah ist das eine geile Truppe hier #6 Ich bin zwar noch krank und fühle mich auch dementsprechend , aber nur das Mitlesen hier bringt mich immer wieder zum lachen #6 Ich freue mich Euch am 24ten persönlich kennenzulernen , das wird bestimmt ein riesen Spaß mit Euch :z.
> 
> Lg Tanja



Aber nur, wenn sie wat getrunken haben :q:q:q Oder du, dann ist es alles einfacher zu ertragen


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Du meinst man kann Euch nur im Suff ertragen ? Nö das glaub ich nicht  Und außerdem wenn ich zuviel trinke muß ich immer :v. Man gut das ich am 24 ten noch fahren muß ,somit komm ich garnicht erst in Versuchung #d

Lg


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Selbst dat ist zu lange....
> Da Simone ja schon angedroht hat um 10 Uhr bei mir zu sein...
> wollte ich eigendlich um 9.30 Uhr schon besoffen sein :vik:
> sonst wird der Tag ja grauenvoll





junge junge...du bist ja jetzt schon völlich fertig  :q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wir stellen ihn mit zu Euch an den Grill, während wir angeln.
> Dann kannst Du Dir einen auf die Mütze gießen, Simone und Ute vollabern und wir kriegen ordendlich Futter, wenn wir durchgefroren zurück kommen :m





....



....


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> junge junge...du bist ja jetzt schon völlich fertig  :q:q



Wieso jetzt schon? Ich kenne ihn nicht anders :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wieso jetzt schon? Ich kenne ihn nicht anders :m






hm...bei genauerem überlegen,hast du recht...so wie du dat sagst :q:q


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ihr wisst ja:
Django vergibt, der Ferkelfahnder nie...
Auch wenn's aus dem alten Jahr ist, denn wie Simon schon sagte:


SimonHH schrieb:


> schööönes ding,digger #6
> 
> |muahah:



Und das kommt noch brav in die Dezemberwertung...:vik:


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jauuuuu dat ward wedder lutschig..... #v


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|muahah: Brüll, prußt, mir in die Hose pi...|muahah:


Den coolen aus dem Norden hats erwischt.:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ich hau mich wech...|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:....grandios,mien schiedder


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
Allo leute
Ich war heute bei +3Grad in Hamburg los richtung Fehmarn.
Lübeck 2 Grad Regen bis Heiligenhafen dann kamen auf der 207 ein paar Autos mit Schnee auf der Haube entgegen.
Sundbrücke nicht mehr zu sehen.Auf der Insel nicht zu glauben Weiß und noch welche die haben Gebadet in der Ostsee,bei -3 Grad.Heiligtown_Fehmarn 4Grad unterschied.
Bilder? Bitte
MINIBUBI


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ja MiniBubi hier auf Fehmarn ist der Winter ausgebrochen |uhoh: alles weiß , schrecklich #d . Und es schneit immernoch :c

Lg Tanja


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Ja MiniBubi hier auf Fehmarn ist der Winter ausgebrochen |uhoh: alles weiß , schrecklich #d . Und es schneit immernoch :c
> 
> Lg Tanja


 
Und warst du nicht beim Anbaden dabei?
Schnee ist aber nur bis zur Brücke!!!
Ab Großenbrode is nicht mehr.
Fehmarn ist Trosdem meine Zweite Heimat.
MINIBUBI


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Weißt du wie kalt das ist ? Anbaden bei den Temperaturen , die haben nen Knall . Ich bin schon krank und möchte noch ein bißchen länger leben |supergri


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hallo Badenixe:vik: 
Danke für die Veranszaltungsablaufbeschreibung. Ich war grad am Strategie zurecht legen. Wenn Du geplant hast schon gegen 12 bei Dir den Grill anzuwerfen, im Anschluß allerdings nüchtern geangelt werden soll ( so kurz vorm Dunkelwerden ) wie sollen wir dann mit der Ködernadel die Krabbelbüdels aufn Haken ziehen ohne hinterher auszusehen wie`n Yunkie von St. Georg :v. Es sei denn Du konfeszierst die ganze Narkotika und teilst das Zeuch zu. Na ja, scheiß die Wand an, ich bring`n paar Meter Brot mit und was zum verbrennen. Mal luschern was für ner Kreatur ich dafür noch aus`n Mantel helfen muß ;+


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Weißt du wie kalt das ist ? Anbaden bei den Temperaturen , die haben nen Knall . Ich bin schon krank und möchte noch ein bißchen länger leben |supergri


 
Wiso bist du Krank?#c
Sicher weis ich wie kalt es ist. wa ja schlieslich da.|wavey:
Ich hätte ja noch ein paar Fotos aber dann denken alle ich währe ei Spanner oder so.

Wir hatten ja noch nicht das Vergnügen.
wo Angelst du den au Fehmarn?
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Hallo Badenixe:vik:
> Danke für die Veranszaltungsablaufbeschreibung. Ich war grad am Strategie zurecht legen. Wenn Du geplant hast schon gegen 12 bei Dir den Grill anzuwerfen, im Anschluß allerdings nüchtern geangelt werden soll ( so kurz vorm Dunkelwerden ) wie sollen wir dann mit der Ködernadel die Krabbelbüdels aufn Haken ziehen ohne hinterher auszusehen wie`n Yunkie von St. Georg :v. Es sei denn Du konfeszierst die ganze Narkotika und teilst das Zeuch zu. Na ja, scheiß die Wand an, ich bring`n paar Meter Brot mit und was zum verbrennen. Mal luschern was für ner Kreatur ich dafür noch aus`n Mantel helfen muß ;+





hm...so n lüttn schwarzkittel vom grill is wat feines...|rolleyes...ne schicke ricke...oder n fescher 6ender is auch äußerst schmackig...















ok...ne packung bratwurst is auch in ordnung :q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich bring dann Nudelsalat , seelbstgemachte knobisauce und würstchen mit


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> *Nudelsalat , selbstgemachte knobisauce*






....





......


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

:vik:


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hm...so n lüttn schwarzkittel vom grill is wat feines...|rolleyes...ne schicke ricke...oder n fescher 6ender is auch äußerst schmackig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok...ne packung bratwurst is auch in ordnung :q


Hmm, da is`n Feinschmecker im Trööt #6. Ich werd Olli so`n Hatarisitz an Kotflügel vom Womo schrauben. Da kann er sich sich selber aussuchen was er da ausbluten lassen will. Falls ihm die Klüsen nich vorher dichtfrieren#h#d


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Hmm, da is`n Feinschmecker im Trööt #6. Ich werd Olli so`n Hatarisitz an Kotflügel vom Womo schrauben. Da kann er sich sich selber aussuchen was er da ausbluten lassen will. Falls ihm die Klüsen nich vorher dichtfrieren#h#d





:q:q....klasse idee #6


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Ich bring dann Nudelsalat , seelbstgemachte knobisauce und würstchen mit



@ Meuchelihnmännchen

Dat midde Knobisauce las mal lieber Minibubi machen.
Das mit den ganzen Früchten kriegt der am besten hin:vik:


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
Zu euren gourme Table
wüste ich auch noch was Leggeres
Ananas in Scheiben aufn Grill und mit Echt Leggere Souse betreüfeln.Nicht wa Tom?(Nemles) #h#h#h
Knobi Butter mit ganzen Früchten!
Schade werde wohl nicht mit kommen können.:c:c
MINIBUBI


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Zu euren gourme Table
> wüste ich auch noch was Leggeres
> Ananas in Scheiben aufn Grill und mit Echt Leggere Souse betreüfeln.Nicht wa Tom?(Nemles) #h#h#h
> 
> Abba sowas von legga #6
> 
> Knobi Butter mit ganzen Früchten!
> Schade werde wohl nicht mit kommen können.:c:c
> MINIBUBI



Dasch ja man doof|uhoh::c


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Nee, Norbert. Tu uns das nicht an, das du wieder nicht kommen kannst.


@ Wuselchen
Nu hast auch du es geschaft auf die Liste zu kommen.#6:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Schade werde wohl nicht mit kommen können.:c:c
> MINIBUBI











....schade...#c


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Dasch ja man doof|uhoh::c


Nicht gleich aufgeben.
Bin ja schon am 14 im Krankenhaus nach 3 Tagen komm ich wider raus.Kann zwar definitif (also garnicht) Angeln ,aber mit einer Hand den Grill bedienen.#h#h

Simone wollte mir ja die Hälfte seines Fanges abgeben!:vik:
Aber 50% langen doch auch oder?

Wir lesen noch .
MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Nicht gleich aufgeben.
> Bin ja schon am 14 im Krankenhaus nach 3 Tagen komm ich wider raus.Kann zwar definitif (also garnicht) Angeln ,aber mit einer Hand den Grill bedienen.#h#h
> 
> Simone wollte mir ja die Hälfte seines Fanges abgeben!:vik:
> Aber 50% langen doch auch oder?
> 
> Wir lesen noch .
> MINIBUBI






so herrschaften...nu is hier feierabend mit der diskussion....norbert...


D U...   K O M M S T...   M I T ! ! 
und ebenso n liter von deiner knobisoße! 

dann machst du eben den einarmigen grillmeister...und gut is dat.ich hol dich ab und bring dich wieder nach hause.basta. :q


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> so herrschaften...nu is hier feierabend mit der diskussion....norbert...
> 
> 
> D U... K O M M S T... M I T ! !
> und ebenso n liter von deiner knobisoße!
> 
> dann machst du eben den einarmigen grillmeister...und gut is dat.ich hol dich ab und bring dich wieder nach hause.basta. :q


 
Simone das ist Knobibutter
Die Soße für die Ananas ist ohne Knobi frage Tom
MINIBUBI


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mal so zwischendurch... Es ist wunderbar mal nicht auf der Ferkleliste zu stehen!!!! Und dann wird Wuselchen auch noch nominiert...HERRLICH!!!!! :q:q:q

Also ich vergebe dann mal sie Stimme an Wuselchen :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> @ Meuchelihnmännchen
> 
> Dat midde Knobisauce las mal lieber Minibubi machen.
> Das mit den ganzen Früchten kriegt der am besten hin:vik:




Oki dann macht MiniBubi die Knobisauce  so stink ich dann wenigstens nicht schon vorher wie ein ......


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Simone das ist Knobibutter
> Die Soße für die Ananas ist ohne Knobi frage Tom
> MINIBUBI






ööööhm...wie auch immer...dann kommt eben alles mit.so


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ööööhm...wie auch immer...dann kommt eben alles mit.so


 
Ich sitze hier vorm Comupterrrrrrrrr.
und Trinke so ein bis mehr Gläßer Sekt.:g:g:g
Und überlege das mit der Soße ist ein geheim rezeeeeeedpt.
nur zwei zutaten.
1. Reiner Alkoooohol.
2.kein platz mehr in der Flasche.|rolleyes
das verfeiner mit Feuer und Flamme ........ dat Brennt
echt Legger.
MINIBUBI


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier vorm Comupterrrrrrrrr.
> und Trinke so ein bis mehr Gläßer Sekt.:g:g:g


Dat ließt man


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dat ließt man


 
Du gönnst mir aber auch gar nichts.|wavey:
MINIBUBI


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Du gönnst mir aber auch gar nichts.|wavey:
> MINIBUBI


Wollte es ja auch nur kurz mal erwähnen :m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

*Mensch Leute!!

Unser hornhechteutin micha hat heute Geburtstag.
*|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

bleibe brav  :vik:


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wollte es ja auch nur kurz mal erwähnen :m


 
Das ich Lesen soll?#c#c#c
Die Leese ist schon lange vorbei,und das ergebnis ist jetzt im Glas . Ha!
MINIBUBI


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> *Mensch Leute!!
> 
> Unser hornhechteutin micha hat heute Geburtstag.
> *|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g
> 
> bleibe brav  :vik:



Der hat schon den ganzen Tag Geburtstag...|rolleyes
Außerdem scheint mir Michi sowieso brav im Gegensatz zu einigen Brandungsgammlern  |supergri|supergri

Piet


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,
vielen Dank Ute für die Glückwünsche und vielen Dank auch allen anderen die an mich gedacht haben 

@Piet


> Außerdem scheint mir Michi sowieso brav im Gegensatz zu einigen ......



liegt am hohen reifen Alter Peter gelle , da werden wir Männer immer braver :m


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> vielen Dank Ute für die Glückwünsche und vielen Dank auch allen anderen die an mich gedacht haben
> 
> @Piet
> 
> 
> liegt am hohen reifen Alter Peter gelle , da werden wir Männer immer braver :m
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha





älter...aber nich braver


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Dat sach ich auch immer


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> @ Wuselchen
> Nu hast auch du es geschaft auf die Liste zu kommen.#6:vik:


 Dat ist doch ne luschen Nummer..... Wat ist den an """Lutschig""" so schlimm.. das gibt höchstens 1. Stimme |supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Dat ist doch ne luschen Nummer..... Wat ist den an """Lutschig""" so schlimm.. das gibt höchstens 1. Stimme |supergri


Da ich ja nun mittlerweile aus Erfahrung sprechen kann,sage ich dir: 
ES BLEIBT NICHT BEI EINER STIMME !!!!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Da ich ja nun mittlerweile aus Erfahrung sprechen kann,sage ich dir:
> ES BLEIBT NICHT BEI EINER STIMME !!!!






nee nee...bleibt es auch nich


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Dat ist doch ne luschen Nummer..... Wat ist den an """Lutschig""" so schlimm..?




ganz einfach,süßer...


*DAT IS*...........


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mal so zwischendurch... Es ist wunderbar mal nicht auf der Ferkleliste zu stehen!!!!



#cmmh, komisch|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Warst Du krank oder ausnahmsweise mal sonstwie verhindert???#c


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hach..wat bin ich wieder fürn moralengel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


....


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin @ All

Komme gerade von der Arbeit:q
Mußte feststellen das der Winterdienst sehr,sehr faul war
Es ist aber auch noch nichts bei uns geräumt|evil:
Bin schön im zweiten Gang nach Hause geeiert|evil:
Dabei hatte es gegen Zwei Uhr aufgehört zu schneien#d und mitlerweile schneit es wieder|uhoh:

PS: alle die los müssen,schön vorsichtig fahren#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin ute...|wavey:
> 
> 
> ich bring grobe bratwurst,mariniertes bauchfleisch und n kilo kartoffelsalat mit.außerdem 2 große buddeln cola....
> 
> ich/wir werden so gegen 11 bei dir einschlagen...und ich nehm den kaffee mit viel milch :m


 
kola mit pina colada????



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #c Simone kannste aber nur im Vollsuff ertragen.......
> Wat machen wir nu ????? :q


 
naja,hast dir deine frage doch schon beantwortet :vik:



Ute schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir das angeln auf 10 min begrenzen.


 
man gut das du angeln und nicht trinken geschrieben hast 



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Selbst dat ist zu lange....
> Da Simone ja schon angedroht hat um 10 Uhr bei mir zu sein...
> wollte ich eigendlich um 9.30 Uhr schon besoffen sein :vik:
> sonst wird der Tag ja grauenvoll


 
mach das beste drauß#h


mal,kurz frohes neues gewünscht ...
achso,boot fahren am sonntag danach hat keiner bock?

wo ist eigentlich der Hai-Scorer


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> achso,boot fahren am sonntag danach hat keiner bock?


 Mal gucken... ist ja alles Wetter/Wind abhängig


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Weiß nicht, ob ich den Tag danach auch wieder Familienfrei bekomme.
Und wie ich mich fühle.
Und auserdem fange ich lieber in Dahme.
So`ne Fänge habe ich aus Neusadt noch nicht gehört.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

naja,man müsst dann ja schauen ob man sich in neustadt oder so eins leiht.
ich dank mal kurzfristig läuft da nichts...
ute hat denk ich mal keine zeit zum boot fahren,wenn gäste da sind.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob ich den Tag danach auch wieder Familienfrei bekomme.
> Und wie ich mich fühle.
> Und auserdem fange ich lieber in Dahme.
> So`ne Fänge habe ich aus Neusadt noch nicht gehört.


 

jaja,die eingefleischten dahme angler hier #h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin @ All
> 
> Komme gerade von der Arbeit:q
> Mußte feststellen das der Winterdienst sehr,sehr faul war
> Es ist aber auch noch nichts bei uns geräumt|evil:
> Bin schön im zweiten Gang nach Hause geeiert|evil:
> Dabei hatte es gegen Zwei Uhr aufgehört zu schneien#d und mitlerweile schneit es wieder|uhoh:
> 
> PS: alle die los müssen,schön vorsichtig fahren#h
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



Also, hier waren die Starßen heute morgen schon frei geräumt.
Ist ja auch GRUBE :m


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin,

auch von mir ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr 2009.
Meinem Zeh gehts wieder besser, getaped ist er aber noch.

Bei uns war um 8.00 noch nix frei und die von der Straßenmeisterei haben wohl noch geschlafen. Ich habe fast eine Stunde bis zur Arbeit gebraucht, sonst sind es knapp 20min.

Bootfahren am So hört sich gut an, werd aber nicht können, da die Familie Vorrang hat.

Schönen Tag,


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hier auf der Insel läßt der Winterdienst auch auf sich warten , bis jetzt sind die Straßen immernoch nicht frei und die Straßen Spiegelglatt #c#c

Lg


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Hier auf der Insel läßt der Winterdienst auch auf sich warten , bis jetzt sind die Straßen immernoch nicht frei und die Straßen Spiegelglatt #c#c
> 
> Lg


 Dat kommt davon wenn man in Lummerland wohnt...|supergri
(schnell wech )


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Dat kommt davon wenn man in Lummerland wohnt...|supergri
> (schnell wech )



Lieber im Lummerland als in einem Pansendorf :q:q:q
Pansen hat unser Hund früher immer gerne gefressen weil es so gestunken hat :q:q |muahah:#y

Lg :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ah,jetzt weiß ich wo der merkwürdige duft her kam ;-)


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Seid lieb zu einander!!!


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Seid lieb zu einander!!!



auf einander....:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

in einander


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Durch einander#h#h


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Seid lieb zu einander!!!



Ich bin immer lieb |rotwerden
vorallem wenn ich schlafe :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Ich bin immer lieb |rotwerden
> vorallem wenn ich schlafe :q



Hmmm....ich glaube du flunkerst uns gerade an|bla: Ich glaub dat net :q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hmmm....ich glaube du flunkerst uns gerade an|bla: Ich glaub dat net :q



|krach: meine Mama hat immer gesagt ich darf nicht lügen :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> |krach: meine Mama hat immer gesagt ich darf nicht lügen :q



Und du machst es doch!!!! Schäm dich!!! Ab in die böse Ecke!!!:q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

:c:cder Marco glaubt mir nicht :c:c
und ich bin man doch lieb wenn ich schlafe |splat2:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> :c:cder Marco glaubt mir nicht :c:c
> und ich bin man doch lieb wenn ich schlafe |splat2:



Naja, ich werd dann mal net so sein...nicht das du heute Nacht nicht richtig schlafen kannst deswegen :m


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naja, ich werd dann mal net so sein...nicht das du heute Nacht nicht richtig schlafen kannst deswegen :m



Och Marco Du bist so gut zu mir :q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Och Marco Du bist so gut zu mir :q:q:q







...warte ab,bis du ihn life siehst


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> :c:cder Marco glaubt mir nicht :c:c
> und ich bin man doch lieb wenn ich schlafe |splat2:















...glaub ich dir auch nich


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> :c:cder Marco glaubt mir nicht :c:c
> und ich bin man doch lieb wenn ich schlafe |splat2:



#d#d#d#d Leute wo hab Ihr nur Eure Manieren gelassen #d#d#d Eure gute Kinderstube vergessen ??????#d#d
Also ICH glaube dem netten Michelinmännchen :q:q:q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> #d#d#d#d Leute wo hab Ihr nur Eure Manieren gelassen #d#d#d Eure gute Kinderstube vergessen ??????#d#d
> Also ICH glaube dem netten Michelinmännchen :q:q:q:q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


Mädchen, Mädchen :q
Oder soll ich sagen: Schleimer??? #d


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...warte ab,bis du ihn life siehst



Na,na ,na wer wird denn da frech werden????Häääääääää????|bigeyes:q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> #d#d#d#d Leute wo hab Ihr nur Eure Manieren gelassen #d#d#d Eure gute Kinderstube vergessen ??????#d#d
> Also ICH glaube dem netten Michelinmännchen :q:q:q:q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Es gibt doch noch wahre Männer auf dieser Welt :k:l:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Oha, hier wird ja mal wieder gezwischenmenschelt, das die Schwarte kracht :q

Meuchelinmännchen schläft heute gut und QuiickMarco bewacht die süßen Träume :l  Das ist ja wie in den besten Hollywood Klassikern


----------



## boot

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Na nicht das es noch eine Romanze wird gg


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Oha, hier wird ja mal wieder gezwischenmenschelt, das die Schwarte kracht :q
> 
> Meuchelinmännchen schläft heute gut und QuiickMarco bewacht die süßen Träume :l  Das ist ja wie in den besten Hollywood Klassikern



Na ob meine Träume so süß waren , kann ich Dir morgen sagen :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Na ob meine Träume so süß waren , kann ich Dir morgen sagen :q



Ooooch, will ich gar nicht so unbedingt wissen. Macht das mal unter Euch aus :q:q:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

genau,ihr 2 süssen...

obwohl?????????
naja ihr könnt ja morgen berichten ;-)


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> genau,ihr 2 süssen...


Wen meinst du ??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na dich(als traumfänger) und MMännchen (als träumer)


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Okayyy.....FALSCH,FALSCH,FALSCH


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

jaja,dat würd ich jetzt auch sagen....
so muss jetzt ins ferne weite land,muss morgen wieder früh hoch.
vielleicht kommst mich ja auch besuchen ;-)


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hmmm.... Ich überlege es mir mal bis morgen... Guts Nächtle der Herr


----------



## dorschman

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ich bin auch gern dabei + Sascha O.

muss ich ich mich jetzt durch 85 seiten klicken um herauszufinden 
wo ? und wann (uhrzeit) treffen ist. ??


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



dorschman schrieb:


> ich bin auch gern dabei + Sascha O.
> 
> muss ich ich mich jetzt durch 85 seiten klicken um herauszufinden
> wo ? und wann (uhrzeit) treffen ist. ??




nö...musste nich...kuckst du hier: 




*Treffpunkt ist bei mir (uns) in 23749 Grube. Bei der Kirche 9. Und kommt direkt nach hinten auf den Hof gefahren. Da sitzten wir ja alle. Der Hof sollte eigentlich groß genug sein. Das Klingeln an der Haustür werden wir nicht hören. Wer gerne sich näher Informieren will, wo er hinfahren soll und wie, dem gebe ich meine Internetseite. (Wegen Werbung darf ich dies hier nicht reinschreiben.) Einfach eine PN an mich. Wer meine Handynr. haben will, einfach eine PN an mich.
 Bis 12:30 Uhr sollten alle da sein. Um 12 Uhr wird der Grill angemacht. Vorher können wir gerne noch Kaffee zusammen trinken. Ich trinke was anderes, denn Kaffee schmeckt doch nicht. Wer früher kommen möchte, ist also kein Problem. Jeder bringt Fleisch, Würstchen und Getränke mit. Der eine oder andere bringt Brot oder Salat oder Soße oder oder oder mit. Ich halte nichts von genauer Aufteilung. Nacher kommt der eine oder andere nicht, dann fehlt was. So wird das nötigste da sein. Wer was besonderes mitbringen möchte, sehr gerne. Grillkohle sollte auch mit gebracht werden.
Es sollte aber drauf geachtet werden, das vorher und während des angelns nur wenig Alkohol getrunken wird. Wir setzten uns hinterher wieder zusammen und dann können die Belege auf den Tisch. Geangelt wird nüchtern.*



Und dies ist ein Treffen, keine Veranstaltung!​                                                                                                __________________


----------



## dorschiie

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hi@ all
Ich verfolge euere treffen schon geraume zeit.
hört sich lustig an.
Leider ist der Zeitraum in der sie statt finden für mich nicht machbar. ( wir sind erst wieder in der ersten Märzwoche auf der Insel)
aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.
Viel spass beim Treffen und ich hoffe auf nette berichte.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



dorschman schrieb:


> ich bin auch gern dabei + Sascha O.
> 
> muss ich ich mich jetzt durch 85 seiten klicken um herauszufinden
> wo ? und wann (uhrzeit) treffen ist. ??


 
na dann hoffen wir mal das wir euch dort antreffen werden #h
wird auf jeden fall ne super gaudi :q



dorschiie schrieb:


> Hi@ all
> Ich verfolge euere treffen schon geraume zeit.
> hört sich lustig an.
> Leider ist der Zeitraum in der sie statt finden für mich nicht machbar. ( wir sind erst wieder in der ersten Märzwoche auf der Insel)
> aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.
> Viel spass beim Treffen und ich hoffe auf nette berichte.


 
naja ,dann bist das nächste mal dabei #6




macmarco schrieb:


> Hmmm.... Ich überlege es mir mal bis morgen... Guts Nächtle der Herr


 
man war dat ne tolle nacht |supergri
warst du bei mir :l


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Guten Morgen Zusammen #h
Also bei mir war Marco nicht #d denn ich habe nichts schönes geträumt 
Marco wo warst Du schon wieder ? :r
Hatten wir nicht abgemacht das Du auf meine Träume aufpasst |gr:
Kein Verlaß auf diese Männer #d

Lg Tanja


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



boot schrieb:


> Na nicht das es noch eine Romanze wird gg




Wäre doch super.
Erst dachten sie, ich und Marco.
Dann dachten sie, ich und wuselchen.
Und nu die beiden.
Kreuz und quer.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Da ist ja bald Eisangeln angesagt, bei diesen Temperaturen.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,
keine Angst Ute laut wetter.com soll es wärmer werden .:q Nächste Woche sollen wir schon wieder zwischen 6 und 8 Grad plus bekommen , also das richtige Erkältungs Wetter :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Micha,#h


ich bin ja abgehärtet. #6
Ein Bad in der Ostsee tut gut. 
Dafür ist mein Mann setzt krank und auch Ralf (der Freund von meiner Tochter)


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Wäre doch super.
> Erst dachten sie, ich und Marco.
> Dann dachten sie, ich und wuselchen.
> Und nu die beiden.
> Kreuz und quer.



Ihr tauscht ja die Partner schneller als ich meine Angelköder |kopfkrat


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Soll ja auch nicht langweilig werden. 


Das wird aber eine schöne Kuschelrunde am 24. 
Bis jetzt passen wir, glaube ich, noch nebeneinander. 
Balds wird es aufeinander.
Ich habe mal vorne auf der Liste einige Zutaten geschrieben, die noch zusätzlich mitgebracht werden.
Wir brauchen noch ganz viel Grillkohle. Fürs vorher grillen, hinterher Grillen und zum anwärmen.
Bringt mal jeder noch einen Becher mit.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Zwei Sack Briketts und einen Sack Kohle hab ich noch da. Bringe ich mit.|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Soll ja auch nicht langweilig werden.
> 
> 
> Das wird aber eine schöne Kuschelrunde am 24.
> Bis jetzt passen wir, glaube ich, noch nebeneinander.
> Balds wird es aufeinander.
> Ich habe mal vorne auf der Liste einige Zutaten geschrieben, die noch zusätzlich mitgebracht werden.
> Wir brauchen noch ganz viel Grillkohle. Fürs vorher grillen, hinterher Grillen und zum anwärmen.
> Bringt mal jeder noch einen Becher mit.




Nur der Sicherheit halber:
Ihr redet hier nach wie vor vom *Brandungsangeln*???
:m:q:q:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nur der Sicherheit halber:
> Ihr redet hier nach wie vor vom *Brandungsangeln*???
> :m:q:q:q



|bigeyes|bigeyes Ja, wieso fragst Du?? |bigeyes|bigeyes

Wie macht man denn bei Euch im Süden Gruppenangeltreffen?:q


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ausschließlich nebeneinander und ohne Kuscheln!!!! :m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Das sind ja rauhe Sitten.|uhoh:#d

Naja, liegt vielleicht auch an der Natur des kalten Nordens, das man sich im Notfall gegenseitig wärmt. Und das mit dem übereinander hat nur was mit dem Platzproblem zu tun:q Aber da sind wir ja halt erfinderisch:q:m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Achso, Honey, nicht falsch verstehen:
Das heißt Brandungsangeln in Dahme und nicht
Brandungsangeln in Dame :m


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ All
Hallo leuts
Ich habe gerade eineE-Mail von einen "Björn" erhalten Thema Brandungsangeln!
Er wäre Anfänger und brauche noch ein paar tips.
Z.B Hakensysteme,welche köder,zwei oder drei wattis pro haken
wassertiefe?u.s.w.|kopfkrat
Achso er fängt pro tag nur 12 (zwölf) Platten.#d#d#d

Ich weiss nicht ob ich ihn noch Tipps geben kann.
oder habe ich mir ein Virus eingefangen?
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Du hast in Deinem Profil zugelassen, dass alle Mitglieder Dir E-Mails schicken können.
Ich nehme mal an, dass er von dieser Funktion Gebrauch gemacht hat.

Wahrscheinlich traut er es sich nicht, hier offiziell anzufragen, ob er bei Euch mitkuscheln darf....:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Da ist ja bald Eisangeln angesagt, bei diesen Temperaturen.


 Wat ein Glück dat wir heute nicht raus gefahren sind.... 
das ist meine Rute garnicht gewohnt und hätte bestimmt Schnupfen bekommen...Brrrrrr :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> @ All
> Hallo leuts
> Ich habe gerade eineE-Mail von einen "Björn" erhalten Thema Brandungsangeln!
> Er wäre Anfänger und brauche noch ein paar tips.
> Z.B Hakensysteme,welche köder,zwei oder drei wattis pro haken
> wassertiefe?u.s.w.|kopfkrat
> Achso er fängt pro tag nur 12 (zwölf) Platten.#d#d#d
> 
> Ich weiss nicht ob ich ihn noch Tipps geben kann.
> oder habe ich mir ein Virus eingefangen?
> Gruß MINIBUBI



Das arme Kerlchen, nur zwölf Platte am Tag?|kopfkrat Da lohnt es sich ja gar nicht, das Brandungseschirr auszupacken |bigeyes

Naja, vielleicht können wir ihm ja helfen:
Hakensysteme: selbstverständlich braucht man sowas
welcher Köder: natürlich den richtigen
zwei oder drei Wattis: hängt wiederum von der Hakengröße ab
wassertiefe: ganz unten am Meeresgrund
(P.S. war ironisch gemeint)
Er soll doch einfach mal mitkommen. Bei uns lernt jeder von jedem:vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> @ All
> Hallo leuts
> Ich habe gerade eineE-Mail von einen "Björn" erhalten Thema Brandungsangeln!
> Er wäre Anfänger und brauche noch ein paar tips.


 Da biste nicht der einzigste Norbert... Ich weiss schon von 4 Leuten das sie ne Mail bekommen haben (mich eingeschlossen).... Hab Ihn gestern zum 24. eingeladen er hat aber leider keine Zeit #c


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hi Wusel
Wenn er mitkommt Fängt er nur alles weg.
und wir Profis stehen dann ziemlich leer da.
Norbert


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

wenn er das macht,bekommt er eben keinen lutscher....so einfach is dat.


----------



## boot

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Wäre doch super.
> Erst dachten sie, ich und Marco.
> Dann dachten sie, ich und wuselchen.
> Und nu die beiden.
> Kreuz und quer.


 Nach so kurzer Zeit gleich Kreuz und quer:qna da möchte ich ja mal Maus sein gg.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Zusammen #h
> Also bei mir war Marco nicht #d denn ich habe nichts schönes geträumt
> Marco wo warst Du schon wieder ? :r
> Hatten wir nicht abgemacht das Du auf meine Träume aufpasst |gr:
> Kein Verlaß auf diese Männer #d
> 
> Lg Tanja


 
nene,nicht scheiß männer,wir haben nurzusammen halt.
er war nämlich bei mir :q



nemles schrieb:


> Ihr tauscht ja die Partner schneller als ich meine Angelköder |kopfkrat


 
das kannst laut sagen,bin ja mal gespannt was das dann am wasser wird...



Ute schrieb:


> Soll ja auch nicht langweilig werden.
> 
> 
> Das wird aber eine schöne Kuschelrunde am 24.
> Bis jetzt passen wir, glaube ich, noch nebeneinander.
> Balds wird es aufeinander.
> Ich habe mal vorne auf der Liste einige Zutaten geschrieben, die noch zusätzlich mitgebracht werden.
> Wir brauchen noch ganz viel Grillkohle. Fürs vorher grillen, hinterher Grillen und zum anwärmen.
> Bringt mal jeder noch einen Becher mit.


 
wieso,ich kann mein becher doch auch bei dir voll machen :vik:
und ausserdem wird ein becher voll nicht reichen,bring vorsichtshalber mal ne pulle von dem durchsichtigen zeugs mit ;-)



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> @ All
> Hallo leuts
> Ich habe gerade eineE-Mail von einen "Björn" erhalten Thema Brandungsangeln!
> Er wäre Anfänger und brauche noch ein paar tips.
> Z.B Hakensysteme,welche köder,zwei oder drei wattis pro haken
> wassertiefe?u.s.w.|kopfkrat
> Achso er fängt pro tag nur 12 (zwölf) Platten.#d#d#d
> 
> Ich weiss nicht ob ich ihn noch Tipps geben kann.
> oder habe ich mir ein Virus eingefangen?
> Gruß MINIBUBI


 
eindeutig ein virus :q
der virus von einer der leute die sich über uns lustig machen weil sie denken wir fangen nichts 



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Hi Wusel
> Wenn er mitkommt Fängt er nur alles weg.
> und wir Profis stehen dann ziemlich leer da.
> Norbert


 
wir sind profis???
ach du shize,dann hab ich bei euch nichts verloren....



















ich bin nämlich weltklasse !!!!!!!!!oder auch nicht...........


----------



## boot

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ute;2320507]Moin Micha,#h


ich bin ja abgehärtet. #6
Ein Bad in der Ostsee tut gut. 
Dafür ist mein Mann setzt krank und auch Ralf (der Freund von meiner Tochter)[/quote]................................................................................................. 
Ich sollte auch mal zwischendurch in die Ostsee Hüpfen :qdann wäre ich auch nicht Krank.Ute geht es deinen Mann noch nicht besser??


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Er läuft zwar schon etwas wieder rum. Ist aber nichts ganzes und nichts halbes. 
Er ist jetzt erst mal wieder mit Sohnemann schlafen.
Und ich amüsiere mich. :vik:

Und wie sieht es bei dir aus?



*@ celler
durchsichtiges Zeugs???
Kenn ich so was??*



*@ wuselchen
Ohja, das hab ich heute morgen auch gedacht. Bei  -9,6 Grad muss auch nicht gerade aufs Wasser.
Aber vieleicht hätten wir deine Rute ja warm arbeiten können.*


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> @ All
> Hallo leuts
> Ich habe gerade eineE-Mail von einen "Björn" erhalten Thema Brandungsangeln!
> Er wäre Anfänger und brauche noch ein paar tips.
> Z.B Hakensysteme,welche köder,zwei oder drei wattis pro haken
> wassertiefe?u.s.w.|kopfkrat
> Achso er fängt pro tag nur 12 (zwölf) Platten.#d#d#d
> 
> Ich weiss nicht ob ich ihn noch Tipps geben kann.
> oder habe ich mir ein Virus eingefangen?
> Gruß MINIBUBI



Die Mail hab ich auch bekommen :m
Ich hab ihn sogar drauf geantwortet


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> *
> Aber vieleicht hätten wir deine Rute ja warm arbeiten können.*



Ich glaub jetzt wirst du wohl was erklären müssen :m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Aber sicher doch. :q:q

Er hätte diesmal nicht nur einen 84er rausgeholt. 
Er hätte einen 95er und einen 107er rausgeholt.
Die 6 Mefos von 95cm nur nebenbei erwähnt.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

*Und dies wird der Star des Tages*
​


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144510


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



ute schrieb:


> aber sicher doch. :q:q
> 
> er hätte diesmal nicht nur einen 84er rausgeholt.
> Er hätte einen 95er und einen 107er rausgeholt.
> Die 6 mefos von 95cm nur nebenbei erwähnt.


 #6#6#6


----------



## boot

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Er läuft zwar schon etwas wieder rum. Ist aber nichts ganzes und nichts halbes. 
Er ist jetzt erst mal wieder mit Sohnemann schlafen.
Und ich amüsiere mich. :vik:

Und wie sieht es bei dir aus?
Ja es wird schon besser ich darf ja nicht Krank sein sonst würden die HH nicht zum Angeln kommen gg


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wat ein Glück dat wir heute nicht raus gefahren sind....
> das ist meine Rute garnicht gewohnt und hätte bestimmt Schnupfen bekommen...Brrrrrr :q



also dafür gibt es ein 
*TATÜTATA TATÜTATA* :q:q
im Volksmund nennt sich sowas auch T...p.r :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Ute schrieb:


> *[COLOR=DarkOrangeAber vieleicht hätten wir deine Rute ja warm arbeiten können.[/COLOR]*



sorry Ute , Mr. Bine Maya kriegt arbeit 

*TATÜTATA TATÜTATA


*

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Neee!
Micha, Micha.
Ich glaube, wir müssen uns mal unterhalten.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Da ist ja bald Eisangeln angesagt, bei diesen Temperaturen.



Moin Ute.

Eisangeln trifft die Sache schon recht gut|uhoh: Waren heute Vormittag draußen,hatten gute zwei cm Eis auf'm Anzug#d und die Rollen waren ein Eisklumpen Im großen und ganzen,war es ne schöne Bootsfahrt:m


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Ute schrieb:


> Neee!
> Micha, Micha.
> Ich glaube, wir müssen uns mal unterhalten.



worüber dennnnnnnnnnnnn :q:q:q ? Selbst Claudi hat gesagt das die beiden Postings Ferkel würdig sind :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> keine Angst Ute laut wetter.com soll es wärmer werden .:q Nächste Woche sollen wir schon wieder zwischen 6 und 8 Grad plus bekommen , also das richtige Erkältungs Wetter :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha





Moin Micha.


Das Wetter ist doch nur was für Warmduscher|wavey:


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Da hab ich mich extra mal wieder hier zu Wort gemeldet, um den Anfängen erneuter Ferkeleiorgien zu wehren und was passiert: Ute und Wusel hauen mal so ganz nebenbei wieder solche Hammerpostings raus...#d#d#d:q



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> das ist meine Rute garnicht gewohnt und hätte bestimmt Schnupfen bekommen...Brrrrrr :q





Ute schrieb:


> Aber vieleicht hätten wir deine Rute ja warm arbeiten können.



das gibt natürlich jeweils ein


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Also die beiden sind ja nun wirklich 2 Ferkel!!!!! Sowas würde ich ja nie tun


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Gibt es eigendlich auch eine Ferkelpaarwahl???


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Also die beiden sind ja nun wirklich 2 Ferkel!!!!! Sowas würde ich ja nie tun



Du Obersau hast sogar einen eigenen Fan Thread


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Du Obersau hast sogar einen eigenen Fan Thread


 Gut gekontert Tom...#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> also dafür gibt es ein
> *TATÜTATA TATÜTATA* :q:q
> im Volksmund nennt sich sowas auch T...p.r :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


Michaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... die unsympatie steigt von Tag zu Tag :r


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Achso, vergessen.... Wir sollen ja mit Macferkel nur noch so schreiben:
*
Du Obersau hast sogar** einen eigenen Fan Thread*


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hey.Hey.
Wir wollen uns doch nicht gleich an die Gurgeln gehen, wenn wir uns am 24. gehen. |krach:

Oder doch????  :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Hey.Hey.
> Wir wollen uns doch nicht gleich an die Gurgeln gehen, wenn wir uns am 24. gehen. |krach:
> 
> Oder doch???? :vik:


 DOCH !!!!!!! :m:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Achso, vergessen.... Wir sollen ja mit Macferkel nur noch so schreiben:
> *
> Du Obersau hast sogar** einen eigenen Fan Thread*



*Darfst such so schreiben der Herr.... Aso...Der"Fan-Trööt" -..ich vergaß.... #c *


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Ute.
> 
> Eisangeln trifft die Sache schon recht gut|uhoh: Waren heute Vormittag draußen,hatten gute zwei cm Eis auf'm Anzug#d und die Rollen waren ein Eisklumpen Im großen und ganzen,war es ne schöne Bootsfahrt:m
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.




Hallo Andy,

2 cm Eis am Leib?
Wouw! Wie lange warte ihr drausen.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

*Muss ich denn jetzt auch mein Bötchen rosa anstreichen, wenn wir beide mal raus fahren?*:q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ Ute: Guckst Du hier:    http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2321577#post2321577

Piet


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> *Muss ich denn jetzt auch mein Bötchen rosa anstreichen, wenn wir beide mal raus fahren?*:q



*Rosa Watbüxxen und das drunter nicht vergessen* :l


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

*Da war ich ja gerade!!!*

*Aber anderrum:
Mit der Farbe wird man auf See gesehen. *|supergri


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> *@ celler
> durchsichtiges Zeugs???
> Kenn ich so was??*



nein ute,gerade du kennst es nicht ;-)
ick sag nur ca 14 uhr :vik::vik::vik:
jaja,ihr weiber.......



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Die Mail hab ich auch bekommen :m
> Ich hab ihn sogar drauf geantwortet



ihr kommt alle ins gefängnis,habt ihm doch alle geschrieben er soll ins wasser gehen und die fische mit der hand raus holen,leut seinen aussagen gibts ja genug fisch ;-)
nur er ist zu blöd mehr als 11 stück zu fangen |kopfkrat


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

14 Uhr, 14Uhr!

Mittagszeit.:vik:
Schlafenszeit. :vik:
Mit durchsichtigem Zeug viel intensiver. :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ja ,war schon ein lustisches we ;-)
hast du mal wieder was von unserem hai-scorer gehört?


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin,
so da ich ja nun schon auf der Liste stehe (wenn auch noch mit ?) wollte ich mich zumindest mal kurz zu Wort melden. Geht vermutlich in den Massen von Beiträgen (wieviel Seiten sind das eigentlich pro Tag im Schnitt) zwar eh unter, aber das macht ja nichts. 
Bin schon sehr gespannt euch alle kennen zu lernen und hoffe sehr das ich es terminlich hinbekomme. Definitf kann ich leider erst am 19. sagen ob ich es schaffe.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> so da ich ja nun schon auf der Liste stehe (wenn auch noch mit ?) wollte ich mich zumindest mal kurz zu Wort melden. Geht vermutlich in den Massen von Beiträgen (wieviel Seiten sind das eigentlich pro Tag im Schnitt) zwar eh unter, aber das macht ja nichts.
> Bin schon sehr gespannt euch alle kennen zu lernen und hoffe sehr das ich es terminlich hinbekomme. Definitf kann ich leider erst am 19. sagen ob ich es schaffe.
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte




ist echt krass was hier manchmal geschrieben wird.
kennenlernen?
du wirst es auf jeden fall nicht bereuen .soviel vorweg..#h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ja ,war schon ein lustisches we ;-)
> hast du mal wieder was von unserem hai-scorer gehört?



Der ist irgendwie untergetaucht. 
Habe auch nichts von ihm gehört.
Schick ihm doch eine PN.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> so da ich ja nun schon auf der Liste stehe (wenn auch noch mit ?) wollte ich mich zumindest mal kurz zu Wort melden. Geht vermutlich in den Massen von Beiträgen (wieviel Seiten sind das eigentlich pro Tag im Schnitt) zwar eh unter, aber das macht ja nichts.
> Bin schon sehr gespannt euch alle kennen zu lernen und hoffe sehr das ich es terminlich hinbekomme. Definitf kann ich leider erst am 19. sagen ob ich es schaffe.
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte




Du bist wargenommen. #6


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> 14 Uhr, 14Uhr!
> 
> Mittagszeit.:vik:
> Schlafenszeit. :vik:
> Mit durchsichtigem Zeug viel intensiver. :q



:l:l:l


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Der ist irgendwie untergetaucht.
> Habe auch nichts von ihm gehört.
> Schick ihm doch eine PN.



ist geschehen...



nemles schrieb:


> :l:l:l



nene,da war keiner von euch dabei ...
dat war mein erstes we bei der ute ;-)


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> nene,da war keiner von euch dabei ...
> dat war mein erstes we bei der ute ;-)



Phantasien sind frei #h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

da hast wohl recht....
man muss hier nur mitlesen,dann weiß man was an so nem we passiert ;-)


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat........|schlaf:??????


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

genau,scheigen und schlafen ;-)


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> 2 cm Eis am Leib?
> Wouw! Wie lange warte ihr drausen.


die Jungs haben mir Bilder geschickt . Eine Angelrolle mit Eiszapfen , sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen . Stelle die Bilder morgen ein , muß sie noch verkleinern |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ja ,war schon ein lustisches we ;-)
> hast du mal wieder was von unserem hai-scorer gehört?





Ute schrieb:


> Der ist irgendwie untergetaucht.
> Habe auch nichts von ihm gehört.
> Schick ihm doch eine PN.



Hier bin ich doch!
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyesschön das ihr mich vermisst|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Habe 4 Tage flach gelegen aber nu geht es wieder! (trotz Grippeimpfung, son scheiß!!!)

Puhh, erst mal die 20 neunen Seiten nachgelesen seid ja wieder fleißg gewesen. 

Ach ja, frohes neues auch von mir.

Also bis zum 24.

Liebe Grüße Andreas


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Da bist du ja wieder.
Schön das du wieder auf den Beinen bist. 
Grippeimpfung ist nur gegen die gefährliche Grippe. Impfen lassen sollten sich Kleinkinder und ältere Menschen, sowie Menschen mit angeschlagenem Imunsystem.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Da bist du ja wieder.
> Schön das du wieder auf den Beinen bist.
> Grippeimpfung ist nur gegen die gefährliche Grippe. Impfen lassen sollten sich Kleinkinder und ältere Menschen, sowie Menschen mit angeschlagenem Imunsystem.



Kleinkinder und alte? = Dann habe ich ja alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moinsen...
nene,impfen sollten sich alle die,die möglichkeit haben...
wir können das hier auf arbeit machen lassen.
ich persönlich nehm auch jede impfung mit,kann ja nicht schaden.
bin ja froh wenn ich(wie du schreibst)die gefährlichste grippe nicht kriege.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

einmal kurz durchlesen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144718
zu herzen nehmen
und evt ist ja einer von uns mit ner platte die er am 24 ten gefangen hat der glückliche besitzer einer neuen angelkombo


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,
anbei hier die Bilder von Andy´s Eiszapfentour gestern . Andy ist nicht zu sehen ( festgefroren :q ) aber Olli :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> anbei hier die Bilder von Andy´s Eiszapfentour gestern . Andy ist nicht zu sehen ( festgefroren :q ) aber Olli :q .
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Geile Fotos. Der Kaffee in der Tasse war dann wohl eine Eiskaffee#6

Echte Männer brachen wir!#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Tja... Es wohnen halt nur die Harten anner Küste...#6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Tja... Es wohnen halt nur die Harten anner Küste...#6



Kennste das noch Wuselchen??? War ja bei uns auch fast genau so, nur dass wir noch Schnee hatten zusätzlich :m


----------



## Olli 1970

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> anbei hier die Bilder von Andy´s Eiszapfentour gestern . Andy ist nicht zu sehen ( festgefroren :q ) aber Olli :q .
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


 

Moin Michi,
es war eine schöne Bootstour mit einem herrlichen Sonnenaufgang. :q
Das ist normalerweise ein 0,12 mm dünnes Flechtband und keine 2 mm Monoschnur :m
Eiskaffee ist lecker, wenn man die Tasse von der Bordwand abbekommen hätte:q

Gruss
Olli


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Sacht mal Kinnings,

Is der Skipper wie eine besengte Wildsau gefahren, das die Gischt nur so übers Deck gewischt ist, oder warum sieht alles so vereist aus???:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Tja... Es wohnen halt nur die Harten anner Küste...#6



deswegen wohnst du ja auch nicht an der küste sondern in pansendorf :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> deswegen wohnst du ja auch nicht an der küste sondern in pansendorf :vik:


Matze Du alter Süsswassertiroler !!!! Wie weit hast Du das denn bis anner Küste ????  
3,4,5, Std.:q
Also ich brauche ca. 3 min. :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Kennste das noch Wuselchen??? War ja bei uns auch fast genau so, nur dass wir noch Schnee hatten zusätzlich :m


 Erinnere mich bloss da nicht dran..... Hab immer noch Alpträume :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Erinnere mich bloss da nicht dran..... Hab immer noch Alpträume :q




Nur mal so, zu Auffrischen...:q:q:q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1985169&postcount=3


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Nur mal so, zu Auffrischen...:q:q:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


>



Einfach mal den Trööd aufmachen und kurz hochscrollen. Ein Beitrag vorher:


SO ANGELT MAN(N) IM NORDEN :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Nur mal so, zu Auffrischen...:q:q:q
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1985169&postcount=3Man beachte den Gesichtsausdruck von Micha :q
> Schaust gut aus.....(der Wäsche)


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Schaust gut aus.....(der Wäsche)



Wurden mit sowas nicht die Pharo...dingsda modifie... mumifiziert?|bigeyes


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wurden mit sowas nicht die Pharo...dingsda modifie... mumifiziert?|bigeyes



Richtig!!!! Fehlt nur noch das Dreieck als Pyramide überm Kopp :g


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Matze Du alter Süsswassertiroler !!!! Wie weit hast Du das denn bis anner Küste ????
> 3,4,5, Std.:q
> Also ich brauche ca. 3 min. :vik:



jaja,macht euch ruhig lustig.
ich habs dafür zum  forellenpuff nur 3 min |krach:

für mich ist es auch immernoch ein erlebniss an die see zu fahren für euch einfach nur rutine:g


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mal so ganz nebenbei.
*Wir brauchen noch Grillkohle!
Wer hat noch was?*


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Mal so ganz nebenbei.
> *Wir brauchen noch Grillkohle!
> Wer hat noch was?*




Mal so ganz nebenbei zum mitmeißeln:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2320528&postcount=1281

Oder brauchen wir noch mehr? Dann muß ich mal gucken...|bigeyes


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

nene,dat reicht schon.
ansonsten wird samstag kurz in der metropole(dahme)eingekauft ;-)
ach ne,ich vergaß,da hat ja nur montags und freitags die post für 10 min ausserhalb der saison geöffnet...
also doch lieber alles fein von zu haus mitbringen...


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Mal so ganz nebenbei zum mitmeißeln:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2320528&postcount=1281
> 
> Oder brauchen wir noch mehr? Dann muß ich mal gucken...|bigeyes



Die habe ich doch direkt vorne eingetragen. 
Die reichen nicht. Beim letzten mal haben wir schon 3 oder 4  Säcke verbraucht.
Und wenn wirklich alle kommen sollten, ist der Grill sehr lange an oder wir stellen noch den Schwenkgrill mit auf. Müssen wir dann sehen.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na bei zwei grills braucht ihr ja auch noch nen 2 ten grillmeister...


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> nene,dat reicht schon.
> ansonsten wird samstag kurz in der metropole(dahme)eingekauft ;-)
> ach ne,ich vergaß,da hat ja nur montags und freitags die post für 10 min ausserhalb der saison geöffnet...
> also doch lieber alles fein von zu haus mitbringen...




Aber Grube ist fortschrittlicher. 
Hier haben die Geschäfte Samstags und auch Sonntags auf.:q:q
Das Problem ist nur, ich finde keine Grillkohle.#q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hä????
ein glas ananas?
dann bring ich ein becher mais mit ;-)
ne,mal schauen ob mutti nen nudelsalat macht...
tom,hattest du die saucen aus dansk eigentlich alle wieder mitgenommen?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Aber Grube ist fortschrittlicher.
> Hier haben die Geschäfte Samstags und auch Sonntags auf.:q:q
> Das Problem ist nur, ich finde keine Grillkohle.#q




nene,aber nicht in dem grube wo ich war...
sonntags aber auch nur in der saison..


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> na bei zwei grills braucht ihr ja auch noch nen 2 ten grillmeister...


Dat wirst Du doch wohl noch alleine packen... oder schwächels Du jetzt schon ???.... Nix mehr los mit dem Jungvolk |supergri... 
@Ute !!! Bringe denn auch noch Grillkohle mit...
Bischen warm und kuschelig wollen wir das ja auch haben :g


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Die habe ich doch direkt vorne eingetragen.
> Die reichen nicht. Beim letzten mal haben wir schon 3 oder 4  Säcke verbraucht.


Okey, ich guck mal, was sich noch finden läßt. Ist halt nicht Grillsaison.:c


celler schrieb:


> na bei zwei grills braucht ihr ja auch noch nen 2 ten grillmeister...


Ich denke, wir haben drei|kopfkrat Wusel, Ute und Dich 



Ute schrieb:


> Aber Grube ist fortschrittlicher.
> Hier haben die Geschäfte Samstags und auch Sonntags auf.:q:q
> Das Problem ist nur, ich finde keine Grillkohle.#q


Augen auf beim Eierkauf#d



celler schrieb:


> tom,hattest du die saucen aus dansk eigentlich alle wieder mitgenommen?



Nö, nur die nicht verbrauchten. Bringe ich wieder mit. Ist noch reichlich vorhanden#h



celler schrieb:


> nene,aber nicht in dem grube wo ich war...



Ick weeß ja nicht, in welchen Gruben Du Dich so rumtreibst#q#c


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

irgendwie hab ich nich die rechte lust,wat zu schreiben #c




















wollt ich nur mal geschrieben haben


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich nich die rechte lust,wat zu schreiben #c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wollt ich nur mal geschrieben haben



OHHHH SIMONE alle versuchen was gescheites zu schreiben und du haust wieder dazwischen!#d


Also ich bringe auch was mit, was weiß ich aber noch nicht! Mal sehen was noch fehlt. Grillkohle? Wenn ich welche finde, mal in der Grube nachsen :q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

emm jetzt Fällt mir ein hier im OBI Markt gab´s noch Grillkohle. Die taucht aber nix und war auch sehr teuer. Wir haben Weihnachten im Pferdestall gegrillt und das hat gedauert bis die an war. Wenn ich also Grillkohle mitbringen soll kann ich das übernehmen. Für die Qualität stehe ich aber nicht ein!#c


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> OHHHH SIMONE *alle versuchen was gescheites zu schreiben*







....der war gut...


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> nene,aber nicht in dem grube wo ich war...
> sonntags aber auch nur in der saison..




Aldi und Edeka machen Sonntags erst um 11 Uhr auf. :q:q
Der kleine Laden um die Ecke??
Bin ich mir nicht mehr soo sicher. |supergri 7 Uhr evt.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> jaja,macht euch ruhig lustig.
> ich habs dafür zum  forellenpuff nur 3 min |krach:
> 
> für mich ist es auch immernoch ein erlebniss an die see zu fahren für euch einfach nur rutine:g




Nee, nix rutine.
Freuen uns auch immer noch, wenn wir auf die Ostsee können wie ein Schneekönig.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Dat wirst Du doch wohl noch alleine packen... oder schwächels Du jetzt schon ???.... Nix mehr los mit dem Jungvolk |supergri...
> @Ute !!! Bringe denn auch noch Grillkohle mit...
> Bischen warm und kuschelig wollen wir das ja auch haben :g


Genau.
Warm und kuschelig.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Genau.
> Warm und kuschelig.









....


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> emm jetzt Fällt mir ein hier im OBI Markt gab´s noch Grillkohle. Die taucht aber nix und war auch sehr teuer. Wir haben Weihnachten im Pferdestall gegrillt und das hat gedauert bis die an war. Wenn ich also Grillkohle mitbringen soll kann ich das übernehmen. Für die Qualität stehe ich aber nicht ein!#c



Mitbringen.#h
Wiegt ja nichts.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moinsen an die neuen.......

@tom
na dann ist ja gut,nur wuselchen und ute dürfen sich dieses mal nicht wieder so abschiessen.
dann bleibt wieder alles auf mir hängen ;-)
@tom
ich konnte ja nicht loch schreiben .
aber mal ehrlich,in grube werden um 18 uhr die bordsteine hoch geklappt und die geschäft mit panzerketten verriegelt.
glaub mir,wir wollten abends auch schonmal ne leere gegen ne volle flasche von dem durchsichtigen zeugs tauschen...

@simone
trink mal eins,drei bier irgend wann kommt die lust zum" shize "schreiben wieder.

@andreas
wir dürfen nicht zuviel kaufen,sonst haben wir kein platz mehr für richtiges deutsches bier...

@wuselchen
nene,nichts jungfolg.
dat alte folk wird immer fauler


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Aldi und Edeka machen Sonntags erst um 11 Uhr auf. :q:q
> Der kleine Laden um die Ecke??
> Bin ich mir nicht mehr soo sicher. |supergri 7 Uhr evt.




also ich hab anderes in erinnerung...
lag aber vielleicht auch an dem komischen zeugs mit kola


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> @simone
> trink mal eins,drei bier irgend wann kommt die lust zum" shize "schreiben wieder






hm...eigentlich wollte ich nur noch gescheites schreiben....:q

























...aber dat is irgendwie auch oberlangweilig


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hm...eigentlich wollte ich nur noch gescheites schreiben....:q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...aber dat is irgendwie auch oberlangweilig



hättest ja oberaffentittengeil schreiben können,dann wärs wieder wat anderes....


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Ute
Beim ersten Treffen waren wir 8 Leutchen und jetzt zähle ich bei deinem zweiten Treffen schon 21 Teilnehmer. Freu dich! Beim fünften treffen bist du sicherlich bei 100 Teilnehmern. Ute ich glaube du musst anbauen das wird ja jetzt schon schön eng in deiner Partyecke! |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Beim 3. Treffen könnte man dann die Doppelgarage frei machen. :vik:
Wenn sich noch mehr anmelden, müsste man sich dies schon für dieses Treffen überlegen.

Aber noch passen wir in die Grillecke. Wird zwar eng, aber am Strand können wir uns ja wieder breit machen.

Reiß mich nicht drum, alles aus der Garage umzuräumen.


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Da biste nicht der einzigste Norbert... Ich weiss schon von 4 Leuten das sie ne Mail bekommen haben (mich eingeschlossen).... Hab Ihn gestern zum 24. eingeladen er hat aber leider keine Zeit #c


Definiere "Platte"|krach:
Ich fahr reichlich viel Fahrrad und hab mir auch schon ziemlich viele Platte eingefangen. Der hat sich nur aufe Webseite vertan. Das`n Radrennsportler#q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Beim 3. Treffen könnte man dann die Doppelgarage frei machen. :vik:
> Wenn sich noch mehr anmelden, müsste man sich dies schon für dieses Treffen überlegen.
> 
> Aber noch passen wir in die Grillecke. Wird zwar eng, aber am Strand können wir uns ja wieder breit machen.
> 
> Reiß mich nicht drum, alles aus der Garage umzuräumen.



würde dir dann auch helfen....



wade67 schrieb:


> Definiere "Platte"|krach:
> Ich fahr reichlich viel Fahrrad und hab mir auch schon ziemlich viele Platte eingefangen. Der hat sich nur aufe Webseite vertan. Das`n Radrennsportler#q




richtig,ich sag ja,der führt euch anner nase rum..


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Brandungsangeln in Dahme vom 22.10.08



Hier dann schon mal die Liste:
*ich persönlich ^^   -       etwas  Kartoffelsalat
macmarco              -        Dose Ananas
nemles                    -        Soße für Ananas und 3 Säcke Grillkohle
Schwarzwusel        ** -        Dose Ananas*, *Grillkohle
* * celler 
pj6000
JoseyWales
Michelinmännchen  -     etwas   Nudelsalat
olli B.
und Freund
Andy1608
SimonHH
gallus
wade67
**Minibubi
Hai-score -  Grillkohle
aalkai elbe         
und Freund*
*petripohl* *?
dorschmann
Sascha O

Und es sind viele neue Nasen dabei   )

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!schreib bei mir mal 5  baguett stangen hinter,bitte
*


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich extra mal wieder hier zu Wort gemeldet, um den Anfängen erneuter Ferkeleiorgien zu wehren und was passiert: Ute und Wusel hauen mal so ganz nebenbei wieder solche Hammerpostings raus...#d#d#d:q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> das gibt natürlich jeweils ein


Könnt ihr mal mit dem Tatütatascheißndreck aufhörn, ich zuck jedes mal zusammen. Dat is meine ganz persönliche Berufsmelodie.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hai Matsche... Hassu jetscht die Orga übernommen


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> DOCH !!!!!!! :m:vik:


Also wenn man dat ganze hier mal konzentriert verfolgen tut kommte man zu dem Schluß das so EINIGE #q#qdas Angelgeschirr zu Hause lassen können:m:m:m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal mit dem Tatütatascheißndreck aufhörn, ich zuck jedes mal zusammen. Dat is meine ganz persönliche Berufsmelodie.



Fang mal langsam an, Beruf und Freizeit zu trennen.:m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> *
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!schreib bei mir mal 5  baguett stangen hinter,bitte
> *



gemacht #6


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> würde dir dann auch helfen....




Bei was, wirste mir dann schon sagen. |rolleyes


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal mit dem Tatütatascheißndreck aufhörn, ich zuck jedes mal zusammen. Dat is meine ganz persönliche Berufsmelodie.




Was haben wir denn da für einen Aufpasser?????? |rolleyes


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Da bist du ja wieder.
> Schön das du wieder auf den Beinen bist.
> Grippeimpfung ist nur gegen die gefährliche Grippe. Impfen lassen sollten sich Kleinkinder und ältere Menschen, sowie Menschen mit angeschlagenem Imunsystem.


Jep, ich bin betroffen. Feuerwehrmänner, benehmen sich wie Kleinkinder, bewegen sich außerhalb des Dienstes wie ältere Menschen, und haben prinzipiell ein angeschlagenes Imunsystem ( bei Frauen )


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> gemacht #6


 Und bei mir bitte Kartoffelsalat... können wir bei der Menge Personen wohl noch gebrauchen


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Jep, ich bin betroffen. Feuerwehrmänner, benehmen sich wie Kleinkinder, bewegen sich außerhalb des Dienstes wie ältere Menschen, und haben prinzipiell ein angeschlagenes Imunsystem ( bei Frauen )


Oh,oh.
Ein gebranntes Kind!

Feuerwehrmann???
Den können wir gebrauchen.
Brandmeister = Grillmeister


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Was haben wir denn da für einen Aufpasser?????? |rolleyes


Wie wat Aufpasser? nix 110, Männer die auch kommen wenn sie gerufen werden 112


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So Leutz, ich bin reif fürs |schlaf:
Bis morgen. |wavey:


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Oh,oh.
> Ein gebranntes Kind!
> 
> Feuerwehrmann???
> Den können wir gebrauchen.
> Brandmeister = Grillmeister


Wenne so frachst: Oberbrandmeister (scheiß drauf) nix Grillmeister#q wollt Ihr das der Grill Ausgeht??


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Und bei mir bitte Kartoffelsalat... können wir bei der Menge Personen wohl noch gebrauchen


Ha, Ollis Kartoffelsalate macht prinzipiell Melli. (Die sind legendär oberläggggger). Dat is die die Olli die Rute hält.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Ute: Warum soll ich büdde Ananas mitbringen??? |kopfkrat
Ich es den Mist ja noch nicht mal selber


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Ute: Hab gerade gelesen, dass du Samstag raus willst... Hast ja richtig Glück... Ist kein NORDOST Wind angesagt....

Werde wohl Samstag auch los...Mal schauen, wie kalt dat wird


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Werde wohl Samstag auch los...Mal schauen, wie kalt dat wird


 TP ????? Wettertechnisch würds ja passen... 2-3 aus SW vorallen 3 Grad plus #6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> TP ????? Wettertechnisch würds ja passen... 2-3 aus SW vorallen 3 Grad plus #6


Joop gehe ich von aus...Fährst du mit Utiii raus??


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Joop gehe ich von aus...Fährst du mit Utiii raus??


 Joop gehe ich von aus...Fährst Du mit Yakiii raus ?? :q#6:q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Joop gehe ich von aus...Fährst Du mit Yakiii raus ?? :q#6:q


Viiiiieeelleicht :g Doch, wollte ich schon...wie denn auch sonst???


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> wie denn auch sonst???


 Komm doch bei uns mit... zwar bissl eng zu dritt aber machbar
Vorallen können wir denn schön kuscheln wenn uns kalt wird...:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Hai Matsche... Hassu jetscht die Orga übernommen


 
nene,dann würde das alles inne hose gehen,wenn ich die orga übernehmen würde,würde keiner mehr kommen,kenn das schon......



wade67 schrieb:


> Also wenn man dat ganze hier mal konzentriert verfolgen tut kommte man zu dem Schluß das so EINIGE #q#qdas Angelgeschirr zu Hause lassen können:m:m:m


 
nein,schau dir mal den bericht vom letzten ansitz an,haben alle bis zum bitteren ende geangelt und danach dann:vik:



Ute schrieb:


> Bei was, wirste mir dann schon sagen. |rolleyes


 
bleibt unser kleines geheimnis #6



wade67 schrieb:


> Jep, ich bin betroffen. Feuerwehrmänner, benehmen sich wie Kleinkinder, bewegen sich außerhalb des Dienstes wie ältere Menschen, und haben prinzipiell ein angeschlagenes Imunsystem ( bei Frauen )


 
ohoh,ein feuerwehrmann unter uns.
na dann kann ja ne sauferei werden........



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Komm doch bei uns mit... zwar bissl eng zu dritt aber machbar
> Vorallen können wir denn schön kuscheln wenn uns kalt wird...:q


 

jaja,ihr zwei "ich wohne dicht an der ostsee kuschler"ich wusste schon immer das es auch nachteile hat so dicht am salzwasser zu wohnen...


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Ute: Warum soll ich büdde Ananas mitbringen??? |kopfkrat
> Ich es den Mist ja noch nicht mal selber




Hab ich einfach so hingeschrieben.
Kann es ja auch einem anderen aufhalsen.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Ute: Hab gerade gelesen, dass du Samstag raus willst... Hast ja richtig Glück... Ist kein NORDOST Wind angesagt....
> 
> Werde wohl Samstag auch los...Mal schauen, wie kalt dat wird



Muss doch mal wieder klappen!
Wann willst du denn mit?
Nächstes Wochenede?


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Wenne so frachst: Oberbrandmeister (scheiß drauf) nix Grillmeister#q wollt Ihr das der Grill Ausgeht??



Neeeeee!!
Es soll doch warm werden. :q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Komm doch bei uns mit... zwar bissl eng zu dritt aber machbar
> Vorallen können wir denn schön kuscheln wenn uns kalt wird...:q




Ähhm, Sohnemann fährt schon mit.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin ute....
hab dir doch jetzt schon paar mal erklärt wie man mehrere beiträge zu einem verfasst und auf alles seperat antworten kann.....


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Aud den Satz habe ich schoooon sooo lange gewartet.
So finde ich es aber einfacher.
Den Komentar sofort abzugeben ohne erst alles durchzulesen und dann wieder die Sätze zu suchen.


Büüde las mich es soo machen.

Ich gehe jetzt erst mal duschen.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> 2 cm Eis am Leib?
> Wouw! Wie lange warte ihr drausen.





Moin Ute.


Es war soetwas von kalt#d Ans Wasser lassen war nicht zu denken,mal davon abgesehen wäre ich eh nicht mal ran gekommen bei soviel Eis aufm Anzug|evil:
Wir haben gegen viertel nach Acht abgelegt und um halb Eins wieder Angelegt,musste meine Tochter aus der KiTa holen und daher nicht länger
War auch ohne Fisch recht lustig,haben schöne Bilder gemacht#6


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Sacht mal Kinnings,
> 
> Is der Skipper wie eine besengte Wildsau gefahren, das die Gischt nur so übers Deck gewischt ist, oder warum sieht alles so vereist aus???:m




Moin moin.


Der Skipper is nicht wie ne Wildsau gefahren es lag halt an der Windstärke 4 und das der gut unbedingt auf 10 m raus wollte,statt wie ich ins Flache#d Deshalb war ich gestern nochmal alleine Raus:q und diesmal da wo der Fisch war bei 3,5 bis 5 m #6 Konnte zwar nur einen Landen von 65cm (Dorsch) und habe 5 Stk. voll verhauen|gr: habe mit der Spiegelung der Sonne zu tun gehabt:v hatte wie fast jedesmal keine Brille mitgehabt|gr: zu guter letzt habe ich nur noch schwarz gesehen und mußte wieder rein Fahren


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Aud den Satz habe ich schoooon sooo lange gewartet.
> So finde ich es aber einfacher.
> Den Komentar sofort abzugeben ohne erst alles durchzulesen und dann wieder die Sätze zu suchen.
> 
> 
> Büüde las mich es soo machen.
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt erst mal duschen.


 

nene,das musst du auch nicht...
ich zeigs dir wenn ich bei dir bin,ist ganz einfach......


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Ute.
> 
> 
> Es war soetwas von kalt#d Ans Wasser lassen war nicht zu denken,mal davon abgesehen wäre ich eh nicht mal ran gekommen bei soviel Eis aufm Anzug|evil:
> Wir haben gegen viertel nach Acht abgelegt und um halb Eins wieder Angelegt,musste meine Tochter aus der KiTa holen und daher nicht länger
> War auch ohne Fisch recht lustig,haben schöne Bilder gemacht#6
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



Hallo Andreas!

Habe zwar selber so nie so früh aufgehört, war aber selber noch nie bei solchen Temperautren drausen. Hat bestimmt auch gereicht. Oder??


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
Ich weis Vieleicht ein bisschen Spät aber habe vor am Sonntag noch einmal raus zu fahren. Gibt es in Dahme ein Bootsverleih? so mit Wattis besorgung?
Und wann fährt man raus 8-9 Uhr?
Nur ernstgemeinte Zuschriften mit Foto werden Beantwortet.

Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Ähhm, Sohnemann fährt schon mit.


 Find ich super das der Mefokiller wieder dabei ist..#6
Wir können Maoam ja auch in Schlepp nehmen.
Sein Jak kann er ja überall wässern


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Gibt es in Dahme ein Bootsverleih?


 So weit ich weiss ist da einer... Für Pensionsgäste kostenlos ansonsten 50 Euronen pro Tag.... 
Vielleicht kann Ute Dir ja mehr Infos geben


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

*MATZE!!!!
 ICH HABS 
*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich weis Vieleicht ein bisschen Spät aber habe vor am Sonntag noch einmal raus zu fahren. Gibt es in Dahme ein Bootsverleih? so mit Wattis besorgung?
> Und wann fährt man raus 8-9 Uhr?
> Nur ernstgemeinte Zuschriften mit Foto werden Beantwortet.
> 
> Gruß MINIBUBI


Würde mich ja fast anbieten. Muss mal sehen, ob mein Mann da mitmacht.
Er hat bestimmt nichts dagegen, das ich mit einem armen alten Mann raus will. 

War das jetzt gemein??



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Find ich super das der Mefokiller wieder dabei ist..#6
> Wir können Maoam ja auch in Schlepp nehmen.
> Sein Jak kann er ja überall wässern



Sehr gerne sogar.
Den nehmen wir mit raus.
Ja, Marco??
Machst du da mit??



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> So weit ich weiss ist da einer... Für Pensionsgäste kostenlos ansonsten 50 Euronen pro Tag....
> Vielleicht kann Ute Dir ja mehr Infos geben



Das kann ich.
Wenn ich nicht frei bekomme, gebe ich dir die Internetseite und Telenr. Schicke mir dann lieber mal eine PN. Ist immer so eine Sache, wegen der Werbung.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

juhu..........
ist doch viel besser so oder?
finde es wesentlich einfacher...


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
Ärger,nichts als Ärger!!!!
Wieso??
Wenn mann übers Angeln redet |kopfkrat( Weiber Angeln) und meine Frau Liest hier (Ich könnte mich ja Anbieten) 
( von Ute) ist glaube ich jede Erklärung aussichtslos.#c#c


@ Ute
Armer Alter Mann

Ja ich bin Alt|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
Ich bin OPA |stolz:
und als Opa ist mann ja Schliesslich Alt.


Arm?:g:g:g
Ich bin seit ü.30 Verheiratet,habe 3 Kerngesunde Kinder,
1 ebenso gesunden Enkel
Meine Frau und ich sind auch gesund und munter.
Ich lebe in einen der reichsten Länder der Welt.
Kein Diktator,kein Hunger ,Fliesend wasser.Links und Rechts gibs es ein Meer.
Ich will ja nicht Angeben aber das nenn ich Reich!!

Ha,Ha,Ha #v#v#v
das ist gemein
Achso ich lebe in der Schönsten Stadt der Welt.

Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na das doch auch mal schön zu hören.
mal was anderes als die ferkelein hier immer...
selbst dein punkt mit der schönsten hanse stadt und dem geilsten fussballverein ist gut ;-)


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin 

wollte nur noch mal loswerden, dass ich am 24. für das hochprozentige leibliche Wohl sorgen werde....denn der Jimmy kommt mit und vielleicht hat er ja noch ein paar Freunde die auch vergenusswurzelt werden möchten....

Bin schon sehr gespannt die neuen und natürlich auch die altbekannten Gesichter wieder zu sehen. 
Hoffentlich wirds nich so derart kalt dass mir die Stöcker einfrieren...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

nene,nicht die stöcker sondern die rolle........

freu mich auch auf die neuen und alten hasen.........
beonders auf dich ;-)
werd für dich mein spezial parfum einpacken....


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> werd für dich mein spezial parfum einpacken....



auja mach dass....


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ärger,nichts als Ärger!!!!
> Wieso??
> Wenn mann übers Angeln redet |kopfkrat( Weiber Angeln) und meine Frau Liest hier (Ich könnte mich ja Anbieten)
> ( von Ute) ist glaube ich jede Erklärung aussichtslos.#c
> *
> HI,Hi*
> 
> 
> @ Ute
> Armer Alter Mann
> 
> Ja ich bin Alt|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
> Ich bin OPA |stolz:
> und als Opa ist mann ja Schliesslich Alt.
> 
> 
> Arm?:g:g:g
> Ich bin seit ü.30 Verheiratet,habe 3 Kerngesunde Kinder,
> 1 ebenso gesunden Enkel
> Meine Frau und ich sind auch gesund und munter.
> Ich lebe in einen der reichsten Länder der Welt.
> Kein Diktator,kein Hunger ,Fliesend wasser.Links und Rechts gibs es ein Meer.
> Ich will ja nicht Angeben aber das nenn ich Reich!!
> 
> Ha,Ha,Ha #v#v#v
> das ist gemein
> Achso ich lebe in der Schönsten Stadt der Welt.
> 
> Gruß MINIBUBI



DA brauche ich mir ja keine Sorgen mehr zu machen, wie du zum Strand kommst, Das der Fisch dir die Rute aus der Hand haut und du vom Stuhl fliegst. 
NEIN.
Der Typ ist fit und wird uns einen vorfischen. :vik:





pj6000 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> wollte nur noch mal loswerden, dass ich am 24. für das hochprozentige leibliche Wohl sorgen werde....denn der Jimmy kommt mit und vielleicht hat er ja noch ein paar Freunde die auch vergenusswurzelt werden möchten....
> 
> Bin schon sehr gespannt die neuen und natürlich auch die altbekannten Gesichter wieder zu sehen.
> Hoffentlich wirds nich so derart kalt dass mir die Stöcker einfrieren...



Dein Jimmy findet garantiert noch Freunde.
Und für die eingefrorenen Sachen wird noch ein Feuerchen angemacht, um alles wieder auf zu tauen. :q


celler schrieb:


> nene,nicht die stöcker sondern die rolle........
> 
> freu mich auch auf die neuen und alten hasen.........
> beonders auf dich ;-)
> werd für dich mein spezial parfum einpacken....


:l


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ärger,nichts als Ärger!!!!
> Wieso??
> Wenn mann übers Angeln redet |kopfkrat( Weiber Angeln) und meine Frau Liest hier (Ich könnte mich ja Anbieten)
> ( von Ute) ist glaube ich jede Erklärung aussichtslos.#c#c
> 
> 
> @ Ute
> Armer Alter Mann
> 
> Ja ich bin Alt|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
> Ich bin OPA |stolz:
> und als Opa ist mann ja Schliesslich Alt.
> 
> 
> Arm?:g:g:g
> Ich bin seit ü.30 Verheiratet,habe 3 Kerngesunde Kinder,
> 1 ebenso gesunden Enkel
> Meine Frau und ich sind auch gesund und munter.
> Ich lebe in einen der reichsten Länder der Welt.
> Kein Diktator,kein Hunger ,Fliesend wasser.Links und Rechts gibs es ein Meer.
> Ich will ja nicht Angeben aber das nenn ich Reich!!
> 
> Ha,Ha,Ha #v#v#v
> das ist gemein
> Achso ich lebe in der Schönsten Stadt der Welt.
> 
> Gruß MINIBUBI




Hi Minibubi, weißt du was, ich dachte das ich es genau so gut wie du habe!

Ich bin 26 Jahre verheiratet (durchgängig mit der gleichen Frau wollte ich noch anmerkten damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen), und wir haben 4 wohlgeformte Töchter, allerding (noch) kein Enkelkind, dafür aber vier Pferde und drei Hunde und drei Katzen. Alles gesund und munter wie bei dir und im gleichen Land wie du lebe ich auch!

Aber weißt du warum du das besser hast als ich:

*:c  In der Stadt in der ich lebe ist links und rechts und weit und breit kein Meer zum fischen zu sehen :c *

Gruß von Andreas aus Celle


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

aber der minibubi kommt aus hamburg.....
wo ist da denn das meer????


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> aber der minibubi kommt aus hamburg.....
> wo ist da denn das meer????



Na Celler ist doch nur eine Katzensprung an die See von Hamburg aus! Aber für uns ist dat doch schon immer ein Wochenendausflug, naja durch unsere Fahrgemeinschaft halbieren sich wenigstens die Spritkosten.:vik:


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> aber der minibubi kommt aus hamburg.....
> wo ist da denn das meer????


 
Hi Celli
mann bis du Colaer los.#c#c#c
In Hamburg kann mann Me(h)er Sehen
und Me(h)er Richen.
und das Meer ist nicht weit(Kommt mit die Elbe hoch):vik::vik::vik:

Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Achso ich lebe in der Schönsten Stadt der Welt.
> 
> Gruß MINIBUBI








...................





ich auch |stolz:............................


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Leute denk mal nach.
alle die das nicht glauben sind doch nur neidisch.
natürlich Hamburg die schönste Stadt der Welt



MINIBUBI


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin,


SimonHH schrieb:


> .................
> 
> ich auch |stolz:............................



kann gar nicht sein , den 
*Eutin​*
*
ist die* 
*schönste Stadt*​*der Welt​
*

so das mußte mal gesagt werden :vik::vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> kann gar nicht sein , den
> *Eutin​*
> 
> *
> ist die*
> *schönste KleinStadt*​*der Welt​
> *
> 
> so das mußte mal gesagt werden :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha






jo micha,dat stimmt  :q:q


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> nene,nicht die stöcker sondern die rolle........
> 
> freu mich auch auf die neuen und alten hasen.........
> beonders auf dich ;-)
> werd für dich mein spezial parfum einpacken....


Was für ne Duftnote denn? |rolleyes Heringsknoblauchkrabbendipp:c:v


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Was für ne Duftnote denn? |rolleyes Heringsknoblauchkrabbendipp:c:v



Nö, schlimmer. Katze mit Verdauungsproblem :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Hi Celli
> mann bis du Colaer los.#c#c#c
> In Hamburg kann mann Me(h)er Sehen
> und Me(h)er Richen.
> und das Meer ist nicht weit(Kommt mit die Elbe hoch):vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Gruß MINIBUBI



jaja,redet ihr euch das mal schön.
hab hamburg auch nicht schlecht geredet.
biun gern von samstag abend bis morgens nach dem fischmarkt dort ;-)



wade67 schrieb:


> Was für ne Duftnote denn? |rolleyes Heringsknoblauchkrabbendipp:c:v


jetzt fang du auch noch an......
auf der letzten tour wurden einige vonner katze eingepieselt und dann wollten sie es am ende auf mein parfum schieben....


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Ute: Dann drücke mal die Ananasdose jemanden anderes auf.... Bring dann mal wat anderes mit... Sach dir aber noh wat es ist...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na dann soll wusel sie doch mitbringen,eine wollt er ja sowieso besorgen...


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> na dann soll wusel sie doch mitbringen,eine wollt er ja sowieso besorgen...


Dat mein ich aber auch!!!!:g Der Dosenjonny


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Na Celler ist doch nur eine Katzensprung an die See von Hamburg aus! Aber für uns ist dat doch schon immer ein Wochenendausflug, naja durch unsere Fahrgemeinschaft halbieren sich wenigstens die Spritkosten.:vik:


 
:cdes is ja grad des, die Küstenanreiner unter uns sind in 10 Minuten am Strand, oder lassen die Boote zu Wasser ( manche baden paralel dazu gell Ute #c:vik und sind ruckzuck am Fisch ( theoretisch ). Ich könnt schon das :vkriegen bei meinen midestens 80 km pro Tour. Zur Insel des Michelinmädchen muß ich noch weiter. Da seid Ihr echt nich zu beneiden.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> :cdes is ja grad des, die Küstenanreiner unter uns sind in 10 Minuten am Strand, oder lassen die Boote zu Wasser ( manche baden paralel dazu gell Ute #c:vik und sind ruckzuck am Fisch ( theoretisch ). Ich könnt schon das :vkriegen bei meinen midestens 80 km pro Tour. Zur Insel des Michelinmädchen muß ich noch weiter. Da seid Ihr echt nich zu beneiden.




|pftroest:|pftroest:


ich hab 117 KM zu Ute, die Gute :m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> |pftroest:|pftroest:
> 
> 
> ich hab 117 KM zu Ute, die Gute :m




freu dich doch |krach:


OT
kann vielleicht einer von euch meinen erstellten trööt mal anschauen und den ein oder anderen klugen spruch dazu schreiben.
hab nämlich durch meine neu erwerbungen einges zu bespulen.......


----------



## boot

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Am 24.01.09 sind die Dorsche in der Winterpause|supergri|supergri also ihr könnt die Angeln wech lassen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> kann gar nicht sein , den
> *Eutin*​
> 
> *ist die*
> *schönste Stadt*
> *der Welt*​
> 
> 
> so das mußte mal gesagt werden :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 

Micha du bist viel zu Jung um das sagen zu können!!!!
Hast doch die Fotos von Fischkoop gesehen
noch fragen?:g:g:g
:vik:
MINIBUBI


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Und du bist ja ein Verräter,Simone|abgelehn
SCHÖNER ALS Hamburg Paaaa.
Eutin kast ja im Stadtpark verstecken:m:m:m

MINIBUBI


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ja weiter so.
haut euch die köppe ein ;-)


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ja weiter so.
> haut euch die köppe ein ;-)


 

Du willst ja nur mitmachen#d#d#d
MINIBUBI


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ich bin 26 Jahre verheiratet (durchgängig mit der gleichen Frau wollte ich noch anmerkten damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen), und wir haben 4 wohlgeformte Töchter, allerding (noch) kein Enkelkind, dafür aber vier Pferde und drei Hunde und drei Katzen. Alles gesund und munter wie bei dir und im gleichen Land wie du lebe ich auch!
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß von Andreas aus Celle



4 Pferde??
Ich habe immer alle Arbeit im Stall erledigt. Vom Stallburschen (Stallfrau) bis zum Unterricht geben.
Das war Jahrelang mein Job.
Habe wegen unserem Kleinen damit aufgehört.






celler schrieb:


> na dann soll wusel sie doch mitbringen,eine wollt er ja sowieso besorgen...



Der bringt schon Kohle mit. Dann bring du auch noch Kohle mit.





wade67 schrieb:


> :cdes is ja grad des, die Küstenanreiner unter uns sind in 10 Minuten am Strand, oder lassen die Boote zu Wasser ( manche baden paralel dazu gell Ute #c:vik und sind ruckzuck am Fisch ( theoretisch ). Ich könnt schon das :vkriegen bei meinen midestens 80 km pro Tour. Zur Insel des Michelinmädchen muß ich noch weiter. Da seid Ihr echt nich zu beneiden.



Hab ich dat gut. :vik:
Und ich wohne dafür in der besten Gegend. :q:q:q:q






boot schrieb:


> Am 24.01.09 sind die Dorsche in der Winterpause|supergri|supergri also ihr könnt die Angeln wech lassen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Da wo wir stehen ist mehr sandiger Grund. Und was schwimmt da eher??
Die Platten!!





Willste auch mit????


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Und du bist ja ein Verräter,Simone|abgelehn
> SCHÖNER ALS Hamburg Paaaa.
> Eutin kast ja im Stadtpark verstecken:m:m:m
> 
> MINIBUBI





norbert...setz deine brille auf...ich hatte geschrieben das*Eutin​*

*
die* 
*schönste KleinStadt*​*der Welt

ist.  :m
​*


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> 4 Pferde??
> Ich habe immer alle Arbeit im Stall erledigt. Vom Stallburschen (Stallfrau) bis zum Unterricht geben.
> Das war Jahrelang mein Job.
> Habe wegen unserem Kleinen damit aufgehört.



Ja, also die Pferde unserer zwei großen Töchter (stotter, wo MINIBUBI doch schon OPA ist wollte ich auch nen bisschen angeben) also ich bin nicht direkt mit den Arbeiten im Stall beauftragt, nur jetzt wo alles eingefroren ist darf ich für die Wasserversorgung per PKW sorgen.:vik:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> norbert...setz deine brille auf...ich hatte geschrieben das*Eutin​*
> 
> *
> die*
> *schönste KleinStadt*​*der Welt
> 
> ist.  :m
> ​*



...wieder eins dieser missverständnisse unter Männern....


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> norbert...setz deine brille auf...ich hatte geschrieben das*Eutin​*
> 
> 
> 
> *die*
> *schönste KleinStadt*
> *der Welt*​
> *ist. :m*​


 
Ich bin Opa ich darf das.|wavey:
MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> ...wieder eins dieser missverständnisse unter Männern....






...was daran liegt,das unser norbert ja nun mal älteren baujahres ist und langsam tüddelich wird,weil er desöfteren vergisst,seine brille aufzusetzen.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Ich bin Opa ich darf das.|wavey:
> MINIBUBI






:q...jo


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,
außerdem :q,
Hamburg hat NUR den Zanderpapst , *Eutin* hat den *Weltbesten Horniguide* bei dem Gäste als Beifang Mefo´s fangen können :vik: .Nebenbei ist der *Weltbeste Horniguide *auch noch ein *begnadeter Bootsführer *der auch bei Nacht und Eisregen seine Leute zum Fisch bringt . DA kommt Hamburg nicht mit :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djoerni

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hast du heute schon getrunken???:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> außerdem :q,
> Hamburg hat NUR den Zanderpapst , *Eutin* hat den *Weltbesten Horniguide* bei dem Gäste als Beifang Mefo´s fangen können :vik: .Nebenbei ist der *Weltbeste Horniguide *auch noch ein *begnadeter Bootsführer *der auch bei Nacht und Eisregen seine Leute zum Fisch bringt . DA kommt Hamburg nicht mit :q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha





alles gut und schön,michl...aber du bist leider außer gefecht...die hamburger nich :m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ja, also die Pferde unserer zwei großen Töchter (stotter, wo MINIBUBI doch schon OPA ist wollte ich auch nen bisschen angeben) also ich bin nicht direkt mit den Arbeiten im Stall beauftragt, nur jetzt wo alles eingefroren ist darf ich für die Wasserversorgung per PKW sorgen.:vik:



Wenn Papi nicht wäre. #h






djoerni schrieb:


> hast du heute schon getrunken???:q




Bestimmt schon etwas Cola. #6


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Horni Micha
da haben wir den beweis
wenn mann nicht angelngehen kann wird mann Agressiv.
Nu mal wieder runter mit dem Blutdruck und verrate mir mal 
was beist den zu zt. in Neustadt,Ich überlege ob ich am Sonntag mal mit einen Leihboot raus fahre?
Du als TopGuid köntest mir einen Tipp geben.
Danke
MINIBUBI


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hi Simon Geh Schlafen es ist Spät|schlaf:|schlaf:
Norbert


----------



## boot

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> 4 Pferde??
> Ich habe immer alle Arbeit im Stall erledigt. Vom Stallburschen (Stallfrau) bis zum Unterricht geben.
> Das war Jahrelang mein Job.
> Habe wegen unserem Kleinen damit aufgehört.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der bringt schon Kohle mit. Dann bring du auch noch Kohle mit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hab ich dat gut. :vik:
> Und ich wohne dafür in der besten Gegend. :q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da wo wir stehen ist mehr sandiger Grund. Und was schwimmt da eher??
> Die Platten!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willste auch mit????


 Danke Ute ich würde ja gerne|supergri|supergri du weist was ich meinte na zum Angeln mitkommen       aber ich habe im mom nicht die Zeit leider#q:c.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Habt ihr eigtl. schon im Auge, wo ihr euch hinstellen wollt???


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Ute: Dann drücke mal die Ananasdose jemanden anderes auf.... Bring dann mal wat anderes mit... Sach dir aber noh wat es ist...



Dann drück ich jetzt einfach Andy1608 die Dose aufs Auge.|supergri


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigtl. schon im Auge, wo ihr euch hinstellen wollt???



Der erste steht in Dahme, der letzte steht in Rosenfelde. Alle schön nahe beieinander.  #6


----------



## boot

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Auf jeden freue ich mich auf die Fangberichte von euch.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



boot schrieb:


> Danke Ute ich würde ja gerne|supergri|supergri du weist was ich meinte na zum Angeln mitkommen       aber ich habe im mom nicht die Zeit leider#q:c.



Einglück hast du noch hingeschrieben was du meinst ............................|supergri


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



boot schrieb:


> Auf jeden freue ich mich auf die Fangberichte von euch.



Fangberichte???????
Ohja, wir werden schon irgendwas fangen. |supergri

So, gut Nächtle  #u


----------



## boot

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Lach ja sonst würden die von uns sonstwas denken |supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Der erste steht in Dahme, der letzte steht in Rosenfelde. Alle schön nahe beieinander.  #6


Das hast du aber schön gesagt :m:m Nicht von Dahme bis inkl. Fehmarn??? Bin dann gespannt, wer den Brückenplatz bekommt :q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigtl. schon im Auge, wo ihr euch hinstellen wollt???



also das Meer sollte schon in der nähe sein|bigeyes





hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> außerdem :q,
> Hamburg hat NUR den Zanderpapst , *Eutin* hat den *Weltbesten Horniguide* bei dem Gäste als Beifang Mefo´s fangen können :vik: .Nebenbei ist der *Weltbeste Horniguide *auch noch ein *begnadeter Bootsführer *der auch bei Nacht und Eisregen seine Leute zum Fisch bringt . DA kommt Hamburg nicht mit :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




Hornimicha wo du nu hier so dick aufträgst, ist das Knie wieder ok und ist mal wieder ne Kleinboottörn geplant?


----------



## JoseyWales

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

also ich hab ja schon einige Zeit nicht mehr reingeschaut aber dieser Tröt entwickelt sich ja noch mehr als der letzte...LEUTE:::MÜSST  IHR AUCH MAL ARBEITEN??? 

Wie ich sehe kündigen sich ja ne menge Leute an...bitte nicht so viele trinkfeste leute...sonst werd ich ja noch arm ... hab schon angefangen mit dem Alk Bunkern...oder wir vergessen meinen Geburtstag dieses Jahr einfach mal....:vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


HAI-score schrieb:


> Hornimicha wo du nu hier so dick aufträgst, ist das Knie wieder ok und ist mal wieder ne Kleinboottörn geplant?



wird sooo ganz langsam wieder . Hoffe bis Ende Januar wieder fit zu sein , Chancen stehen nicht schlecht . Kleinboottörn ist geplant aber erst Ende März weil für mich persönlich der Leo jetzt Schonzeit hat und weil um den 20ten März die Messe AnJa in NMS ist . Da will ich hin zum helfen auf dem Stand von Jens :q.

@MINIBUBI
Andy war unterwegs zum schleppen . Der hatte gut Fisch auf dem Echolot auf 3-5 m . War Höhe Sierksdorf Haffkrug unterwegs . Frag mal djoerni ob die vieleicht Dich mitnehmen am Sonntag . Er und Kai haben für Sonntag ein Boot gemietet :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Dann drück ich jetzt einfachAndy1608 die Dose Ananas aufs Auge.|supergri


Wat wollt Ihr eigendlich mit dem Scheiss #c#c#c


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> 4 Pferde??
> Ich habe immer alle Arbeit im Stall erledigt. Vom Stallburschen (Stallfrau) bis zum Unterricht geben.
> Das war Jahrelang mein Job.
> Habe wegen unserem Kleinen damit aufgehört.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der bringt schon Kohle mit. Dann bring du auch noch Kohle mit


 
hä,ich dachte es ist alles freiwillig???
warum soll ich 5 baguett stangen und dazu noch kohle mitbringen?
gibt ja wohl noch genug leute die nichts hinter ihrem namen stehen haben.
geht ja mal garnicht............:r



macmarco schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigtl. schon im Auge, wo ihr euch hinstellen wollt???


 
also ich stell mich ans wasser,soviel dazu.
trocken angeln ist nicht so mein fall...:vik:



JoseyWales schrieb:


> also ich hab ja schon einige Zeit nicht mehr reingeschaut aber dieser Tröt entwickelt sich ja noch mehr als der letzte...LEUTE:::MÜSST IHR AUCH MAL ARBEITEN???
> 
> Wie ich sehe kündigen sich ja ne menge Leute an...bitte nicht so viele trinkfeste leute...sonst werd ich ja noch arm ... hab schon angefangen mit dem Alk Bunkern...oder wir vergessen meinen Geburtstag dieses Jahr einfach mal....:vik:


 
nene,der wird und wurde nicht vergessen.
hauptsache du ziehst nicht kurz vorher den schwanz ein


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Dat wollt Ihr eigendlich mit dem Scheiss #c#c#c


 

versteh ich auch nicht....
dachte jeder bringt das mit was er für richtig hält....und nicht was ihm aufgebrummt wird...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

dann bring ich die 5 baguettestangen mit...oder lieber fladenbrot?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> dann bring ich die 5 baguettestangen mit...oder lieber fladenbrot?


 

hä,ich steh doch schon drin.
hab och gesagt das ich sie mitbringe.....
bring mal lieber holzkohle,ananas,käse,würstchen,bier,bier,evt bier,schluck,bacardi ähm hab ich noch was vergessen?
jo,natürlich dich selber ;-)

ne spaß,bringt doch bisschen ketchup oder so mit.....
grillanzünder wäre auch noch ne idee....
nicht das wir dat wieder wie die alten indianer machen müssen,mit zwei stöckern bindfaden und heu |supergri


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> hä,ich steh doch schon drin.
> hab och gesagt das ich sie mitbringe.....
> bring mal lieber holzkohle,ananas,käse,würstchen,bier,bier,evt bier,schluck,bacardi ähm hab ich noch was vergessen?
> jo,natürlich dich selber ;-)
> 
> ne spaß,bringt doch bisschen ketchup oder so mit.....
> grillanzünder wäre auch noch ne idee....
> nicht das wir dat wieder wie die alten indianer machen müssen,mit zwei stöckern bindfaden und heu |supergri







ketchup? jo...ne buddl...(oder auch 2) HELA is gebongt #6 :m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> also ich hab ja schon einige Zeit nicht mehr reingeschaut aber dieser Tröt entwickelt sich ja noch mehr als der letzte...LEUTE:::MÜSST  IHR AUCH MAL ARBEITEN???
> 
> Wie ich sehe kündigen sich ja ne menge Leute an...bitte nicht so viele trinkfeste leute...sonst werd ich ja noch arm ... hab schon angefangen mit dem Alk Bunkern...oder wir vergessen meinen Geburtstag dieses Jahr einfach mal....:vik:



Josey, da bist du ja endlich wieder. Also eines der letzten Highlights war ja der Lippenstift mit Erdbeergeschmack. mmmh legger!


*@all
Das mit dem mitbringen wird schon wieder viel zu kompliziert.* 
OK., ohne Grillkohle stehen wir dumm da. Aber beim Rest bringt jeder irgendwas (was er mag!) mit und dann haben wir alles da und wenn was fehlt, dann fehlt das eben, wir sind doch alles erwachsene Menschen (hoffentlich) und keiner Quengelt rum!

So wie beim letzten mal, alle haben Grillfleisch mitgebracht und ihr wisst ja: 
In der Not schmeckt die Wurst auch ohne Brot!


*Nachtrag:
Wenn ich mir die Liste so ansehe, UTE steht auf Ananas und Grillkohle!*


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> *Nachtrag:*
> _*Wenn ich mir die Liste so ansehe, UTE steht auf Ananas und Grillkohle!*_


 

irgend wie schon.
und ich weiß garnicht warum die ganze ananas?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> irgend wie schon.
> und ich weiß garnicht warum die ganze ananas?



...und ich dachte UTE steht auf DICH, aber jetzt wissen wir Sie steht auf Ananas und Grillkohle!


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Oh mann, nu hab ich aber viel zu beantworten. 







JoseyWales schrieb:


> also ich hab ja schon einige Zeit nicht mehr reingeschaut aber dieser Tröt entwickelt sich ja noch mehr als der letzte...LEUTE:::MÜSST  IHR AUCH MAL ARBEITEN???
> 
> Wie ich sehe kündigen sich ja ne menge Leute an...bitte nicht so viele trinkfeste leute...sonst werd ich ja noch arm ... hab schon angefangen mit dem Alk Bunkern...oder wir vergessen meinen Geburtstag dieses Jahr einfach mal....:vik:


Dein Geburtstag wurde schon ganz vergessen, weil du dich nie meldest. 
Eine Flasche zusätzlich, nur zum anstoßen reicht doch. Musst ja nicht alle freihalten. 



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Dat wollt Ihr eigendlich mit dem Scheiss #c#c#c


Wer hat denn mit Ananas und sooo leckerer Soße angefangen? Das könnte man doch auch mal probieren. Und 3 Dosen ist bei so vielen Leuten nicht zu viel.





celler schrieb:


> hä,ich dachte es ist alles freiwillig???
> warum soll ich 5 baguett stangen und dazu noch kohle mitbringen?
> gibt ja wohl noch genug leute die nichts hinter ihrem namen stehen haben.
> geht ja mal garnicht............:r


Dann bekommt halt ein anderer noch Kohle aufgebrummt. Die ist ja nu mal ebend wichtig.





celler schrieb:


> versteh ich auch nicht....
> dachte jeder bringt das mit was er für richtig hält....und nicht was ihm aufgebrummt wird...



Jeder bringt ja auch für sich was mit. 
Aber Kohle ist muss nu mal da sein. Da kann jeder was dazu steuern. Hinterher gucken mich alle doof an, wenn nicht genügend Kohle da ist.
Und da es anfing mit Salate, hab ich dies noch aufgeschrieben. Dann kamen noch leckeren Ananasscheiben dazu. Und und.



HAI-score schrieb:


> ...und ich das UTE steht auf DICH, aber jetzt wissen wir Sie steht auf Ananas und Grillkohle!



 #6 
Nicht immer nur Männer.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Matze

Bei steht doch gar keine Kohle. |kopfkrat


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Oh mann, nu hab ich aber viel zu beantworten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dein Geburtstag wurde schon ganz vergessen, weil du dich nie meldest.
> Eine Flasche zusätzlich, nur zum anstoßen reicht doch. Musst ja nicht alle freihalten.
> 
> nene,nicht vergessen.......
> wusste doch das einer ein ausgeben wollte,sowas vergisst man nicht.....
> 
> 
> Wer hat denn mit Ananas und sooo leckerer Soße angefangen? Das könnte man doch auch mal probieren. Und 3 Dosen ist bei so vielen Leuten nicht zu viel.
> 
> lieber garkeine ananas aber dafür grillkohle,oder seh ich das falsch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dann bekommt halt ein anderer noch Kohle aufgebrummt. Die ist ja nu mal ebend wichtig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeder bringt ja auch für sich was mit.
> Aber Kohle ist muss nu mal da sein. Da kann jeder was dazu steuern. Hinterher gucken mich alle doof an, wenn nicht genügend Kohle da ist.
> Und da es anfing mit Salate, hab ich dies noch aufgeschrieben. Dann kamen noch leckeren Ananasscheiben dazu. Und und.
> 
> wir haben  jetzt 4 säcke kohle,dat sollte doch reichen?
> wat willst du alles grillen?letztes mal ist es nur soviel geworden weil wir zwei mal gegrillt hatten...
> sollte die kohle allerdings nicht reichen,ist es nicht deine schuld.du hast dich ja schliesslich versucht drum zu kümmern.gibt ja noch einige die nichts freiwillig mitbringen,vielleicht meldet sich von denen ja noch einer...
> 
> achso,simone bringt bisschen ketchup mit,kannst auch eintragen ;-)
> 
> 
> #6
> Nicht immer nur Männer.


 
.........


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Matze
> 
> Bei steht doch gar keine Kohle. |kopfkrat


 

nene,du wolltest mich aber verdonnern und ich hab mich freiwillig zu den baguetts bereit erklärt.
find es sollte jeder die möglichkeit kriegen was mitzubringen.......

Ende der Diskussion!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

...UTI warum ist denn bei Schwarzwusel und mir die Kohle dunkler geschrieben, nene, gleiches Recht für alle! Ich will nicht benachteiligt werden, unsere Zuteilung soll auch hell geschrieben sein!

*Leute wir verzetteln uns wenn jeder was zu sagen hat! *


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin zusammen...#h

norbert,wie schauts aus? bist du nu 100%ig dabei?


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Oh mann, nu hab ich aber viel zu beantworten. 

Wer hat denn mit Ananas und sooo leckerer Soße angefangen? 

Moin Moin
Hallo Leute Ich bin Schuld
Das mit der Ananas und Soße kommt von mir!!:vik::vik:
@Wussel
Vertrau mir "Legger wie Knobibutter" schmeckt nur anders.

wie schon erwäht "Geheimrezept" von Nobbi.#6

Gruß
 MINIBUBI


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin zusammen...#h
> 
> norbert,wie schauts aus? bist du nu 100%ig dabei?


 
Guten Morgen Simon
Frage wir von mir nach der OP beantwortet
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Zitat aus Werner: "Wenn hier einer Anna nass macht, dann bin ich das":q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> *Leute wir verzetteln uns wenn jeder was zu sagen hat! *


 #6 Genau ...... Wichtig ist die Grillkohle !!!! Alles andere ergibt sich von selbst
Wir werden schon net verhungern..... und schon garnicht verdursten


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

genau.
wenn einer was mit bringen möchte,eine pn an ute und sie wird es auf der ersten seite nachtragen....


ps:moin an alle langschläfer


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Zitat aus Werner: "Wenn hier einer Anna nass macht, dann bin ich das":q



Ich sag immer lieber Anna nass als Anna trocken:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

und ich hab anna nass lieber bei mir zu haus ;-)

ick sag nnur tennis.......


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ick sag nnur tennis.......



Höhr mir auf mit Tennisbälle....|gr:

Ich hatte mal nen Tennisarm, das hat schon weh getan :m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Höhr mir auf mit Tennisbälle....|gr:
> 
> Ich hatte mal nen Tennisarm, das hat schon weh getan :m


 

ob du es gleubst oder nicht,aber ich hab sogar 2 tennisarme.
mein vorteil ist nur ,es tut nicht mehr weh :q
alles gewöhnungssache#6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Dann drück ich jetzt einfachAndy1608 die Dose aufs Auge.|supergri



Moin Ute.


Kein Problem,muss eh zu City da wird sich wohl ne Dose finden lassen und was man noch so braucht#6
PS: denke mal die Leute stehen gut in Futter


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> denke mal die Leute stehen gut in Futter


 Ohhhh ja..... nääääää Simone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....
Hab Dich auch lieb Schidder :k


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hey ihr alle, 
phasenweise erscheint dies mehr ein Forum für " Das perfekte Dinner " zu sein.

 Wer hat denn noch einen tragbaren Induktions Herd....|kopfkrat

Liebe Drüße
Olli#h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Und wieder kommen ganz viele Antworten. 


celler schrieb:


> .lieber garkeine ananas aber dafür grillkohle,oder seh ich das falsch?
> 
> wir haben  jetzt 4 säcke kohle,dat sollte doch reichen?
> wat willst du alles grillen?letztes mal ist es nur soviel geworden weil wir zwei mal gegrillt hatten...


Das stimmt aufjeden Fall.
Und 4 Säcke reichen nicht. Wir werden bestimmt danach wieder denn Grill anschmeißen. 
Evtl. sogar auch am Strand.
Wir kennen doch Tom. 




celler schrieb:


> nene,du wolltest mich aber verdonnern und ich hab mich freiwillig zu den baguetts bereit erklärt.
> find es sollte jeder die möglichkeit kriegen was mitzubringen.......
> 
> Ende der Diskussion!!!!!!!!!!


Jawohl. 




HAI-score schrieb:


> ...UTI warum ist denn bei Schwarzwusel und mir die Kohle dunkler geschrieben, nene, gleiches Recht für alle! Ich will nicht benachteiligt werden, unsere Zuteilung soll auch hell geschrieben sein!
> 
> *Leute wir verzetteln uns wenn jeder was zu sagen hat! *


Oho.
Das wird sofort geändert. #h
War bis jetzt zu bequem dazu. #d#d




MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Wer hat denn mit Ananas und sooo leckerer Soße angefangen?
> 
> Moin Moin
> Hallo Leute Ich bin Schuld
> Das mit der Ananas und Soße kommt von mir!!:vik:
> @Wussel
> Vertrau mir "Legger wie Knobibutter" schmeckt nur anders.
> 
> wie schon erwäht "Geheimrezept" von Nobbi.#6
> 
> Gruß
> MINIBUBI


Ist doch egal wer damit angefangen hat. 
Das sollten wir mal ausprobieren. |rolleyesAuch wenn geknatscht wird :g




Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6 Genau ...... Wichtig ist die Grillkohle !!!! Alles andere ergibt sich von selbst
> Wir werden schon net verhungern..... und schon garnicht verdursten


:l
Schatzilein, du hast ja wieder sooo recht.



celler schrieb:


> genau.
> wenn einer was mit bringen möchte,eine pn an ute und sie wird es auf der ersten seite nachtragen....
> 
> 
> ps:moin an alle langschläfer



So hat es ja angefangen. :q



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Ute.
> 
> 
> Kein Problem,muss eh zu City da wird sich wohl ne Dose finden lassen und was man noch so braucht#6
> PS: denke mal die Leute stehen gut in Futter
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


Hallo Andreas!!#h
Dann ist das Thema mit der Ananas erledigt. Freu. 

Der Winter ist noch lang. 



olli B. schrieb:


> Hey ihr alle,
> phasenweise erscheint dies mehr ein Forum für " Das perfekte Dinner " zu sein.
> 
> Wer hat denn noch einen tragbaren Induktions Herd....|kopfkrat
> 
> Liebe Drüße
> Olli#h


Mal ist es fast ein Porno, mal fast das perfekte Dinner.
Mal sehen was noch kommt. 
Sind ja noch 15 Tage


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> dann bring ich die 5 baguettestangen mit...oder lieber fladenbrot?


Die 5 Stangen?
5 bringt Matze mit.
Wenn du auch Stangen mitbringen willst, dann einigt Euch doch auf jeder 3 Stangen. 
6 Stück reichen. 
10 finde ich zuviel.

Und wer bringt nu Senf, Ketchup (Siomn bringt ja Stangen mit), und und und mit?


----------



## JoseyWales

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Josey, da bist du ja endlich wieder. Also eines der letzten Highlights war ja der Lippenstift mit Erdbeergeschmack. mmmh legger!
> 
> 
> [/I][/B]



grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Und wer bringt nu Senf, Ketchup (Siomn bringt ja Stangen mit), und und und mit?



Ich bringe Ketchup, Bautz'ner Senf, Curry Gewürz Ketchup scharf und delikat, Knoblauch Sauce, Schaschlik Sauce und Zigeuner Sauce mit.#h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich fand das ja sooo süüüüß  :q:q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich bringe Ketchup, Bautz'ner Senf, Curry Gewürz Ketchup scharf und delikat, Knoblauch Sauce, Schaschlik Sauce und Zigeuner Sauce mit.#h


Das willst auch noch alles zusätzlich mitbringen?
Du hast doch schon 2 Sachen da stehen.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Das stimmt aufjeden Fall.
> Und 4 Säcke reichen nicht. Wir werden bestimmt danach wieder denn Grill anschmeißen.
> Evtl. sogar auch am Strand.
> Wir kennen doch Tom.



Wieso evtl...??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Wenn es nicht wieder die Seebrücke wird, dann auf JEDEN FALL


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Das willst auch noch alles zusätzlich mitbringen?
> Du hast doch schon 2 Sachen da stehen.



Was ich wo stehen habe sehen wir später 

Das ganze Zeug ist noch über von unserer Danske Tour, noch lange haltbar und zu schade zum weg werfen #h


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Wir werden bestimmt danach wieder denn Grill anschmeißen.
> Evtl. sogar auch am Strand.
> Wir kennen doch Tom.



Tom und Grill! mmmh Tom dazu fällt mir unser kleines Geheimniss ein|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hab Ihr auch noch wat anderes im Kopp als essen ??:q
Ihr seit ja schlimmer als Simone :m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Was ich wo stehen habe sehen wir später
> 
> Das ganze Zeug ist noch über von unserer Danske Tour, noch lange haltbar und zu schade zum weg werfen #h


Werde wir ja sehen. #h



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Hab Ihr auch noch wat anderes im Kopp als essen ??:q
> Ihr seit ja schlimmer als Simone :m


Endlich mal wieder grillen.
Njam, njam.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wieso evtl...??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Wenn es nicht wieder die Seebrücke wird, dann auf JEDEN FALL



Mit über 20 Leuten auf die Brücke?
Dann ziehen wir Lose. Wer angelt wen. :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder grillen.
> Njam, njam.


 Hab diese Jahr schon 2 mal gegrillt
Neujahr und letztes Wochenende :m:m:m


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Du bist ja nen Fresssack, alter!!!!


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Hab diese Jahr schon 2 mal gegrillt
> Neujahr und letztes Wochenende :m:m:m


 
Aber bestimmt ohne Annanas?#h
Du bist ja immer unterwegs kanst also ja nicht Dicker werden.#c

Wenn ihr keine Annanas Wollt bringe ich eben Bananen mit.


Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Wenn ihr keine Annanas Wollt bringe ich eben Bananen mit.
> 
> 
> Gruß MINIBUBI



Das ist ja so nicht wahr.... Es wollte nur keiner welche mitbringen  Ute, die Gute wollte unbedingt, aber ob sie sich mit Bananen zufrieden gibt |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wer will eigtl. Ananas essen???Und warum??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Wer will eigtl. Ananas essen???*Socke und Teddy*Und warum??? *weil nur Hamburger essen langweilig ist |supergri*|




Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wenn es für Socke und Teddy ist, bringe ich welche mit.

Muß mich beim ersten Treffen mit den beiden ja gut stellen

Spezielle Vorlieben???


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin 


nemles schrieb:


> Wenn es für Socke und Teddy ist, bringe ich welche mit.
> 
> Muß mich beim ersten Treffen mit den beiden ja gut stellen
> 
> Spezielle Vorlieben???*Menschen die sie tot schmusen dürfen und Schweineohren |supergri*


hoffe mal das alles klappt und wir aufschlagen können mit den Jungs . Angeln wird sicher nichts bei mir aber zum klönen wollten wir schon vorbei schauen |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> hoffe mal das alles klappt und wir aufschlagen können mit den Jungs . Angeln wird sicher nichts bei mir aber zum klönen wollten wir schon vorbei schauen |supergri .



OK ich lern dann schon mal hundisch |supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> OK ich lern dann schon mal hundisch |supergri


Das ist bei den beiden "kleinen" echt ganz einfach!!!!


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hab ja genug Viehzeug zum lernen hier :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Na, aber das was du aber hier lernen musst,ist "HOCHDEUTSCH"  Alles andere verstehen sie net


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich brige einfach unsere "ROSI" als Übersetzerin mit:q :q :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ich brige einfach unsere "ROSI" als Übersetzerin mit:q :q :q



Dann wirds sicherlich klappen


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

*=======>>>freu mich auf den 24.01. BEI UTE <<<======*


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

....................._/|_ 
................... >...< 
......._/|_ 
......>...< 
._/|_ 
>..< 
______$$$$$......._/|_ 
______$$$$$......>..< 
______$$$$$ 
______$___$ 
______$___$ 
_____$_____$ 
____$_______$ 
___$_________$......._/|_ 
__$__________$......>...< 
__$-´¨`.( -.- ).´¨`._$ 
__$__¨( “)(“ )¨__:$ 
__$__.¸(¨`.´¨)¸.´_$ 
__$____`.¸.´___$_________)) 
__$_________:$________(( 
__$__GLÜH__ $_______((_(( 
__$__WEIN___$______((_((_(( 
__$_________ $_____$______$ 
__$_________ $_____$______$ 
__$_________ $_____$______$ 
__$_________ $_____$______$ 
__:$$$$$$$$$$:______$$$$$$$ 
._/|_ 
>"< Bei dieser Kälte 
........._/|_ geb ich mal 
........>< eine Runde 
................._/|_ Glühwein 
................> aus. Damit euch schön warm wird


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt ohne Annanas?#h
> Du bist ja immer unterwegs kanst also ja nicht Dicker werden.#c
> 
> Wenn ihr keine Annanas Wollt bringe ich eben Bananen mit.
> 
> 
> Gruß MINIBUBI


NEIN!!
Nicht noch mehr Verwirrung.
Es bleibt jetzt bei der Ananas.
Oder 1,2 Bananen könnten ja nicht schaden. Bring einfach du welche mit.|rolleyes




nemles schrieb:


> Das ist ja so nicht wahr.... Es wollte nur keiner welche mitbringen  Ute, die Gute wollte unbedingt, aber ob sie sich mit Bananen zufrieden gibt |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Doooch, auch manchmal mit Bananen.




macmarco schrieb:


> Wer will eigtl. Ananas essen???Und warum??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Wenn die erstmal auf dem Grill liegen, werden schon einige "ich will mal eine" sagen.
Denke ich mir so.





hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> hoffe mal das alles klappt und wir aufschlagen können mit den Jungs . Angeln wird sicher nichts bei mir aber zum klönen wollten wir schon vorbei schauen |supergri .
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Dann müsstet ihr ja vorher und hinterher kommen.
Oder wir bringen dich mit dem Auto ganz nahe an den Strand.



HAI-score schrieb:


> *=======>>>freu mich auf den 24.01. BEI UTE <<<======*


Und ich freue mich auf alle.
Spiele nun wirklich mit dem Gedanken, die Doppelgarage frei zu machen.



macmarco schrieb:


> ....................._/|_
> ................... >...<
> ......._/|_
> ......>...<
> ._/|_
> >..<
> ______$$$$$......._/|_
> ______$$$$$......>..<
> ______$$$$$
> ______$___$
> ______$___$
> _____$_____$
> ____$_______$
> ___$_________$......._/|_
> __$__________$......>...<
> __$-´¨`.( -.- ).´¨`._$
> __$__¨( “)(“ )¨__:$
> __$__.¸(¨`.´¨)¸.´_$
> __$____`.¸.´___$_________))
> __$_________:$________((
> __$__GLÜH__ $_______((_((
> __$__WEIN___$______((_((_((
> __$_________ $_____$______$
> __$_________ $_____$______$
> __$_________ $_____$______$
> __$_________ $_____$______$
> __:$$$$$$$$$$:______$$$$$$$
> ._/|_
> >"< Bei dieser Kälte
> ........._/|_ geb ich mal
> ........>< eine Runde
> ................._/|_ Glühwein
> ................> aus. Damit euch schön warm wird



Schön das du an uns denkst! Und selber??
Was ist nu mit Morgen.
Darf ich dich abschleppen??


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> ....................._/|_
> ................... >...<
> ......._/|_
> ......>...<
> ._/|_
> >..<
> ______$$$$$......._/|_
> ______$$$$$......>..<
> ______$$$$$
> ______$___$
> ______$___$
> _____$_____$
> ____$_______$
> ___$_________$......._/|_
> __$__________$......>...<
> __$-´¨`.( -.- ).´¨`._$
> __$__¨( “)(“ )¨__:$
> __$__.¸(¨`.´¨)¸.´_$
> __$____`.¸.´___$_________))
> __$_________:$________((
> __$__GLÜH__ $_______((_((
> __$__WEIN___$______((_((_((
> __$_________ $_____$______$
> __$_________ $_____$______$
> __$_________ $_____$______$
> __$_________ $_____$______$
> __:$$$$$$$$$$:______$$$$$$$
> ._/|_
> >"< Bei dieser Kälte
> ........._/|_ geb ich mal
> ........>< eine Runde
> ................._/|_ Glühwein
> ................> aus. Damit euch schön warm wird


 Endlich mal einer der mitdenkt......#6


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> *=======>>>freu mich auf den 24.01. BEI UTE <<<======*


ich freu mich auch... aber inzwischen spielt auch angst mit:c


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Ute: Abschleppen`??   werde morgen aufs Riff fahren am LT...ABer werde euch dann ja bestimmt net sehen, wenn ihr wieder soooooooo weit draußen seid


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> kanst also ja nicht Dicker werden.#c


 Deswegen nennt man mich auch Wuselchen und nicht Si...e oder H...h....E....
|muahah:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> aber inzwischen spielt auch angst mit:c


 Denn haben wir ja erreicht was wir wollten...:vik:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Dieser Trööt ist zum Kotzen! 
Ach was machen wir den morgen angeln wir am Stran am Riff oder sonstwo, 
sind wir gestern morgen und übermorgen bei Angeln. 
ich habs nur 5 Minuten zur Ostsee und ich nur 2 Minuten. usw.

ne, ne ,ne, ich muss hier im Büro sitzen und arbeiten. Ihr seid schrecklich zu mir!

Wenigstens habe ich jetzt Glühwein :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> werde morgen aufs Riff fahren am LT...ABer werde euch dann ja bestimmt net sehen, wenn ihr wieder soooooooo weit draußen seid


 Ne ne soooo weit werden wir nicht raus sein...
Wir haben gestern und heute am Riff schon mit Boilis angefüttert
Wir wollten morgen mal auf Karpfen los
Der Dorsch hat bei uns Schonzeit #h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Dieser Trööt ist zum Kotzen!
> Ach was machen wir den morgen angeln wir am Stran am Riff oder sonstwo,
> sind wir gestern morgen und übermorgen bei Angeln.
> ich habs nur 5 Minuten zur Ostsee und ich nur 2 Minuten. usw.
> 
> ne, ne ,ne, ich muss hier im Büro sitzen und arbeiten. Ihr seid schrecklich zu mir!
> 
> Wenigstens habe ich jetzt Glühwein :q


 Och Andreas !!! Ute und ich waren schon eine Woche nicht mehr draussen |supergri
ABER DAFÜR MORGEN..:q:q:q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin @ All

Kurze info: Ich habe kohle fürs Grillen im Auto#h Vier Sack

@ Ute die bringe ich Dir aber vorher Rum,brauche den platz im Auto für meine Angelsachen:q

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ne ne soooo weit werden wir nicht raus sein...
> Wir haben gestern und heute am Riff schon mit Boilis angefüttert
> Wir wollten morgen mal auf Karpfen los
> Der Dorsch hat bei uns Schonzeit #h



Ja neeee....das soll ich nun glauben??? Ich seid wieder in DK... Das mit den Boilies glaub ich euch...Ute macht ja auch fast alles

@Hai-Score: Weichei|supergri|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ute macht ja auch fast alles


Ohhhhh jaaaaaa.... sehr lecker die Kleine |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ohhhhh jaaaaaa.... sehr lecker die Kleine |supergri|supergri|supergri


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Büdde was????|uhoh:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

gut...ich bringe 2 fladenbrote mit.und gut is dat...:m
TRAG DAT BITTE EIN,liebe ute! 

sach ma mein kleiner schaisser...is dir dein hemd zu eng oder wat? :q
ich bin nich dick...ich bin erotisch rund,aber nich dick...klar?!


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Spiele nun wirklich mit dem Gedanken, die Doppelgarage frei zu machen



Da würde ich mit warten bis der Tag der Tage da ist und wenn es dann wirklich zu eng ist helfen alle mit! Oft schon gelesen, dass auf einmal nur die hälfte der Teilnehmer wirklich aufgeschlagen ist.

Ach ja UTI die Glanzfotos vom letzten FKK-Urlaub solteste aber doch schon mal von den Wänden entfernen :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ach ja UTI die Glanzfotos vom letzten FKK-Urlaub solteste aber doch schon mal von den Wänden entfernen :q


 Wieso ??? Biste da auch mit drauf ???? :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich bin nich dick...ich bin erotisch rund,aber nich dick...klar?!


 Sprach die Gazelle.... oder wie heiss dat Tier mitm Rüssel #c


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sprach die Gazelle.... oder wie heiss dat Tier mitm Rüssel #c




ich bin schlank,wie ne schwarzwaldtanne :vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich bin schlank,wie ne schwarzwaldtanne :vik:



|bla:*singmodus an* Ich glaub es geht schon wieder los, das kann ja wohl nicht waaahr sin *singmodus aus* |bla: |uhoh:|uhoh::q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> |bla:*singmodus an* Ich glaub es geht schon wieder los, das kann ja wohl nicht waaahr sin *singmodus aus* |bla: |uhoh:|uhoh::q





hä? wat geht nu los?  |kopfkrat  habbich wat überlesen? #c 



und außerdem der herr....du singst fürchterhaft :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hä? wat geht nu los?  |kopfkrat  habbich wat überlesen? #c
> 
> 
> 
> und außerdem der herr....du singst fürchterhaft :q



Ach mir war grad so danach... Willst mich mal Live hören??? Toll, Toll, Toll


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:#d#d#d


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ihr macht mir angst.... Dachte immer ich bin moralisch gefestigt....das ist jetzt vorbei:q:q:q#h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin @ All
> 
> Kurze info: Ich habe kohle fürs Grillen im Auto#h Vier Sack
> 
> @ Ute die bringe ich Dir aber vorher Rum,brauche den platz im Auto für meine Angelsachen:q
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



Sag nur wann. Und dann gleich 4 Säcke? 
Okay.
Oder wenn du in der Nähe sein solltest, stell sie dann einfach vorne oder hinten an die Tür. Weiß ja dann, von wem sie kommen. Zeige Dir aber gerne auch schon unsere Sitzecke. #h



macmarco schrieb:


> Ja neeee....das soll ich nun glauben??? Ich seid wieder in DK... Das mit den Boilies glaub ich euch...Ute macht ja auch fast alles
> 
> @Hai-Score: Weichei|supergri|supergri


He, he. 
Kennst Du mich schon?
Wenn wir DK landen, dann nur, weil die Fische uns da wieder hintreiben. 




Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ohhhhh jaaaaaa.... sehr lecker die Kleine |supergri|supergri|supergri


:l:l




macmarco schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Büdde was????|uhoh:


Diese Augen!!!
Zu schön.




HAI-score schrieb:


> Da würde ich mit warten bis der Tag der Tage da ist und wenn es dann wirklich zu eng ist helfen alle mit! Oft schon gelesen, dass auf einmal nur die hälfte der Teilnehmer wirklich aufgeschlagen ist.
> 
> Ach ja UTI die Glanzfotos vom letzten FKK-Urlaub solteste aber doch schon mal von den Wänden entfernen :q


Ja, die Fotos müssen weg.
Wenn die sehen, was wir beide gemacht haben, wird nichts mehr aus dem ausräumen.|rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ach mir war grad so danach... Willst mich mal Live hören??? Toll, Toll, Toll





und so ne frage stellst du deinem größten fan...auweia #d :q:q

sing marco...sing....nur für mich....*.B I T T E ! ! !* :vik:






p.s: ich versuch auch nich zu lachen.


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

naja simone möchte dich mal joddeln hören....
....und dann lachen....


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> naja simone möchte dich mal joddeln hören....
> ....und dann lachen....



Ist doch bei ihm das selbe :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> naja simone möchte dich mal joddeln hören....
> ....und dann lachen....





chrischan...irgendwie bist du mir langsam unheimlich.dieser trööt hat echt n schlechten einfluß auf dich. :q:q


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist doch bei ihm das selbe :m



stimmt#6 hab ich ganz vergessen|kopfkrat


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> chrischan...irgendwie bist du mir langsam unheimlich.dieser trööt hat echt n schlechten einfluß auf dich. :q:q


das merk ich auch langsam, anfangs war ich noch sehr solide und bodenständig und dann lernte ich euch kennen....und jetzt|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> das merk ich auch langsam, anfangs war ich noch sehr solide und bodenständig und dann lernte ich euch kennen....und jetzt|kopfkrat



Jetzt weißt Du hoffentlich auch, das es zwei Geschlechter gibt


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> das merk ich auch langsam, anfangs war ich noch sehr solide und bodenständig und dann lernte ich euch kennen....und jetzt|kopfkrat





lass uns nich drüber sprechen...is schon schlimm genug


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

neee tom, das wusste ich vorher auch schon...
jetzt weis ich, dass es leute gibt die noch mehr einen an der waffel haben, als ich (im positiven sinne versteht sich)


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> neee tom, das wusste ich vorher auch schon...
> jetzt weis ich, dass es leute gibt die noch mehr einen an der waffel haben, als ich (im positiven sinne versteht sich)



Wir haben keinen an der Waffel |krach:




Wir sind die Waffel :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> neee tom, das wusste ich vorher auch schon...
> jetzt weis ich, dass es leute gibt die noch mehr einen an der waffel haben, als ich (im positiven sinne versteht sich)





joa...tom z.B  















...nu aba wech hier


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

gehört zwar nich hier rein, aber
falls jemand von euch beim shoppen im angelladen seines vertrauens eine shimano speedmaster surf cx 4,25m sieht, bitte bescheid geben...such sie schon seit monaten.
Danke


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> gehört zwar nich hier rein, aber
> falls jemand von euch beim shoppen im angelladen seines vertrauens eine shimano speedmaster surf cx 4,25m sieht, bitte bescheid geben...such sie schon seit monaten.
> Danke




Wir helfen doch gerne, aber:
Kannst Du mal bitte etwas präziser werden?|krach:

Wann, und in welchem Laden hast Du sie verloren???


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Tom, du unverbesserlich.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wann, und in welchem Laden hast Du sie verloren???



|muahah:|muahah: Der war gut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wat ein Glück dat wir bald den 24. haben..... denn wird der Trööt hier endlich dicht gemacht. Dat hält doch keine S... mehr aus.
ABER DANN MACHEN WIR NEN NEUEN AUFFFFFFF


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Könnte man ja auch aufrecht erhalten, dann brauchen wir net immer nen neuen aufmachen... Dann muss nur ein Mod den Titel ändern  Würde auch gut sein :g:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wat ein Glück dat wir bald den 24. haben..... denn wird der Trööt hier endlich dicht gemacht. Dat hält doch keine S... mehr aus.
> ABER DANN MACHEN WIR NEN NEUEN AUFFFFFFF






brandungsgangbang-trööt oder was? :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dann muss nur ein Mod den Titel ändern


 Ja in """ Gangbangbrandungsangeln in Dahme """
:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ja in """ Gangbangbrandungsangeln in Dahme """
> :q




...#6....:q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Naja, oder" Ferkel wollen angeln in Dahme gehen-Trööt" |uhoh::q
Dat triffst wohl eher!!! :q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|kopfkrat...hm...oder vielleicht "ferkelgangbangbrandungsangeln in dahme" ? :m


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wat ein Glück dat wir bald den 24. haben.....


 
Moin Moin
wieso ist den schon wieder Weihnachten?
Ich kriege nichts mehr mit!|peinlich
Ich schmeiß die Buddeln wech.

Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wieso evtl...??|kopfkrat
> Wenn es nicht wieder die Seebrücke wird, dann auf JEDEN FALL


 
jaja,da war doch was |krach:



nemles schrieb:


> Was ich wo stehen habe sehen wir später
> 
> Das ganze Zeug ist noch über von unserer Danske Tour, noch lange haltbar und zu schade zum weg werfen #h


 
#6#6#6



Ute schrieb:


> Mit über 20 Leuten auf die Brücke?
> Dann ziehen wir Lose. Wer angelt wen. :m


 
würde auch sagen,seebrücke ist tabu.
gerade weil wir vorher unser perfektes diner hatten.
dat hält die brücke dann garnicht aus....



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Och Andreas !!! Ute und ich waren schon eine Woche nicht mehr draussen |supergri
> ABER DAFÜR MORGEN..:q


 
#dkeinwunder das kein fisch mehr in küstennähe ist...
macht ihr c&r ?so viel fisch könnt ih doch sonst garnicht verspeisen :q



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin @ All
> 
> Kurze info: Ich habe kohle fürs Grillen im Auto#h Vier Sack
> 
> @ Ute die bringe ich Dir aber vorher Rum,brauche den platz im Auto für meine Angelsachen:q
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 
geiles ding...
juhu,die grillkohle geschichte ist jetzt geklärt :vik:



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wat ein Glück dat wir bald den 24. haben..... denn wird der Trööt hier endlich dicht gemacht. Dat hält doch keine S... mehr aus.
> ABER DANN MACHEN WIR NEN NEUEN AUFFFFFFF


 
vielleicht sollten wir nur manchmal bisschen sachlicher bleiben.
sonst wird der trööt nämlich vom brandungsangeln in die kategorie anglerlatein und anderes gelaber gesteckt....


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So 12.30 Uhr und Ute, Schwarwusel und Macmarco nicht mehr da?|rolleyes grübel

Ach ja die sind ja schon wieder beim Angeln#6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> So 12.30 Uhr und Ute, Schwarwusel und Macmarco nicht mehr da?|rolleyes grübel
> 
> Ach ja die sind ja schon wieder beim Angeln#6




Moin moin.


Wird zeit das die guten Drei mal ne pause einlegen,sonst sehe ich uns am 24ten im trüben fischen
Schließlich wollen die zu gereisten bestimmt nen Fisch fangen und nicht wie wir die den Teich vor der Tür haben:q
Oder sie fangen jetzt schon den Fisch und verschenken ihn am 24ten dann an Leute die nichts fangen,aber trotzdem Fisch möchten:q


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

tach zusammen #h

ich hatte gestern mal ne kleine anfrage bei uns honigbällchen gestellt,wegen neuem trööt (brandunggangbangangeln...und so)...

und zur antwort habe ich folgendes bekommen:
----------------------------------------------------------------------


Dat geit ja übahaupt nich, dat ihr dat nich macht !!!!:m

Ist natürlich überhaupt kein Problem, denn schließlich seid ihr ja auch hauptverantwortlich für den aktuellen Boom der Ferkelfahndung:q:q:q

Ich freu mich schon auf den Tag, wo ich mal ganz unvermittelt und ohne Ankündigung plötzlich mitten zwischen euch stehe, mit'm Schlachterbeil in der Hand und der Frage: "Wo sind die Ferkel????"

Ich sach mal, ohne solche Threads wär's doch hier stinklangweilig. Und ich persönlich find's einfach faszinierend, dass das Internet als Kommunikationsplattform soviel dazu beiträgt, dass aus Fremden plötzlich Freunde werden und sich solch tolle Cliquen zusammen finden und gemeinsam so viel Spaß haben, der dann auch noch so toll an die Allgemenheit rüber gebracht wird.#6#6#6

Viele Grüße zurück an Euch alle,
Honeyball[/quote] 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

is dat klasse oder is dat klasse? :q  also...auf gehts mit neuem trööt...:vik:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> tach zusammen #h
> 
> ich hatte gestern mal ne kleine anfrage bei uns honigbällchen gestellt,wegen neuem trööt (brandunggangbangangeln...und so)...
> 
> uns zur antwort habe ich folgendes bekommen:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ich freu mich schon auf den Tag, wo ich mal ganz unvermittelt und ohne Ankündigung plötzlich mitten zwischen euch stehe, mit'm Schlachterbeil in der Hand und der Frage: "Wo sind die Ferkel????"



Na das gibt aber ein gequiiiiike und wildes rumgerenne|supergri|supergri

Bällchen, Du bist jederzeit bei unseren Sauerein willkommen.#h

Bring aber Angelzeugs mit

Ähm,,, und Grillkohle plus Ananas|supergri


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Na das gibt aber ein gequiiiiike und wildes rumgerenne|supergri|supergri
> 
> Bällchen, Du bist jederzeit bei unseren Sauerein willkommen.#h
> 
> Bring aber Angelzeugs mit
> 
> Ähm,,, und Grillkohle plus Ananas|supergri






joooo dat,tom. #6 :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

müssen wir nur noch n schicken namen für finden...
zur auswahl stehen bis jetzt:
---------------------------------------------------------------------

"ferkelgangbangbrandungsangeln in dahme"

Ferkel wollen angeln in Dahme gehen-Trööt"

""" Gangbangbrandungsangeln in Dahme """

*Angeln in Da(h)me*


----------------------------------------------------------------------


sonst noch nette vorschläge? :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ferkelhausen
Honeystall 
Quiicktown


Oder einfach: Angeln in Dahme


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


HAI-score schrieb:


> So 12.30 Uhr und Ute, Schwarwusel und Macmarco nicht mehr da?|rolleyes grübel
> 
> Ach ja die sind ja schon wieder beim Angeln#6


sind sie wie Macmarco mir gerade erzählte bzw Marco auf dem Heimweg . Auf das nächste Posting vom Leomarco könnt Ihr gespannt sein |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Ferkelhausen
> Honeystall
> Quiicktown
> 
> 
> Oder einfach: Angeln in Dahme



Also angeln in Dahme währe mein Favorit, 
aber dann bitte so geschrieben:

*Angeln in Da(h)me*

Dann weiß jeder gleich wo er dran ist. Und UTI sollte Themenstarterin bleiben denke ich.

Dann kann sie jedes Treffen einfügen und in 100 Jahren habe unsere Enkel schön was zu lesen. _So wie weißt du noch als dein versauter Opa am 24.01.09 angeln war und sooo glücklich wiederkam!_


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Also angeln in Dahme währe mein Favorit,
> aber dann bitte so geschrieben:
> 
> *Angeln in Da(h)me*
> 
> Dann weiß jeder gleich wo er dran ist. Und UTI sollte Themenstarterin bleiben denke ich.
> 
> Dann kann sie jedes Treffen einfügen und in 100 Jahren habe unsere Enkel schön was zu lesen. _So wie weißt du noch als dein versauter Opa am 24.01.09 angeln war und sooo glücklich wiederkam!_





jup...ute bleibt auch beim neuen trööt die themenstarterin. :m

der neue trööt wird n album der versautheiten...unsere armen enkelkinder :q:q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Juhu....#h

Ich bin wieder zu Hause und fertig mit dem "Schlachten" :q


War heute von 12.30h bis 14.45h auf Wasser und habe 3 Leos ergattern können...

2x 63cm und einmal 85,5cm :vik::vik::vik:

War dat ein schöner Tach...Habe 10 min.gebraucht um den "kleinen "raus zu bekommen....

anbei mal 3 Pictures :q:q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Dicker Glückwunsch von mir. Tolle Fische!#h

Und das Wetter war doch auch kommod, oder?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Juhu....#h
> 
> Ich bin wieder zu Hause und fertig mit dem "Schlachten" :q
> 
> 
> War heute von 12.30h bis 14.45h auf Wasser und habe 3 Leos ergattern können...
> 
> 2x 63cm und einmal 85,5cm :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> War dat ein schöner Tach...Habe 10 min.gebraucht um den "kleinen "raus zu bekommen....
> 
> anbei mal 3 Pictures :q:q






Schööööönes ding,marco #6  digges petri  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...........


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Achso..die Bilder noch mal...guckst du...  

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144132&page=2


Danke, danke


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ich fasse die beiden postings nochmal zusammen...wegen der übersicht.

ich hatte gestern mal ne kleine anfrage bei uns honigbällchen gestellt,wegen neuem trööt (brandunggangbangangeln...und so)...

und zur antwort habe ich folgendes bekommen:
----------------------------------------------------------------------


Dat geit ja übahaupt nich, dat ihr dat nich macht !!!!:m

Ist natürlich überhaupt kein Problem, denn schließlich seid ihr ja auch hauptverantwortlich für den aktuellen Boom der Ferkelfahndung:q:q:q

Ich freu mich schon auf den Tag, wo ich mal ganz unvermittelt und ohne Ankündigung plötzlich mitten zwischen euch stehe, mit'm Schlachterbeil in der Hand und der Frage: "Wo sind die Ferkel????"

Ich sach mal, ohne solche Threads wär's doch hier stinklangweilig. Und ich persönlich find's einfach faszinierend, dass das Internet als Kommunikationsplattform soviel dazu beiträgt, dass aus Fremden plötzlich Freunde werden und sich solch tolle Cliquen zusammen finden und gemeinsam so viel Spaß haben, der dann auch noch so toll an die Allgemenheit rüber gebracht wird.#6#6#6

Viele Grüße zurück an Euch alle,
Honeyball[/quote] 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

is dat klasse oder is dat klasse? :q  also...auf gehts mit neuem trööt...:vik:


müssen wir nur noch n schicken namen für finden...
zur auswahl stehen bis jetzt:
---------------------------------------------------------------------

"ferkelgangbangbrandungsangeln in dahme"

Ferkel wollen angeln in Dahme gehen-Trööt"

""" Gangbangbrandungsangeln in Dahme """

*Angeln in Da(h)me*

Honeyballs Ferkelbande goes fisching to Dahme

die ferkelbande

Ferkelhausen
Honeystall 
Quiicktown
Oder einfach: Angeln in Dahme 		 


----------------------------------------------------------------------


sonst noch versautnette vorschläge? :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Honeyballs Ferkelbande goes fisching to Dahme


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Honeyballs Ferkelbande goes fisching to Dahme





jepp...


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Marco, digges Petri #6#6


Simone, und meine Vorschläge fallen einfach unter den Tisch???|gr::c


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Marco, digges Petri #6#6
> 
> 
> Simone, und meine Vorschläge fallen einfach unter den Tisch???|gr::c





ups...|bigeyes


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> So 12.30 Uhr und Ute, Schwarwusel und Macmarco nicht mehr da?|rolleyes grübel
> 
> Ach ja die sind ja schon wieder beim Angeln#6



Ach.
War dat schön heute 



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> 
> Wird zeit das die guten Drei mal ne pause einlegen,sonst sehe ich uns am 24ten im trüben fischen
> Schließlich wollen die zu gereisten bestimmt nen Fisch fangen und nicht wie wir die den Teich vor der Tür haben:q
> Oder sie fangen jetzt schon den Fisch und verschenken ihn am 24ten dann an Leute die nichts fangen,aber trotzdem Fisch möchten:q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


Pause??
Dann kriege ich aber ganz schön schlechte Laune. Das geht nicht. Dann schmeißen die mich zu Hause bald raus. Oder ich ******* die raus. |rolleyes
Fische verschenken?? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Das liegt nicht sooo ganz in meiner Natur.
Da müsste ich erst noch viele Babysitter haben. Da müsste ich erst noch viel öfters raus. 



HAI-score schrieb:


> Also angeln in Dahme währe mein  Und UTI sollte Themenstarterin bleiben denke ich.
> 
> Dann kann sie jedes Treffen einfügen und in 100 Jahren habe unsere Enkel schön was zu lesen. _So wie weißt du noch als dein versauter Opa am 24.01.09 angeln war und sooo glücklich wiederkam!_


Würde ich gerne weitermachen. :vik::vik:
Habe mich doch auch schon soo dran gewöhnt. |wavey:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wir haben heute aber nicht ganz soo viel rausgezogen.
3 Stück waren es heute für uns beiden.
Es war heute ein bescheidener Tag.
Mein erster Biss kam schon nach ca. 3 min. Einen schönen mittelprächtigen Dorsch hatte ich da rausgezogen. Und nach weiteren 20 min wieder einen.
Die Drift war heute sehr stark. Wir wurden immer wieder nach Dahme zurück getrieben. Also immer wieder den Motor an. 
Am Riff waren wir dann so ca. 1,5 Stunden und nichts lief mehr. Wir also wieder etwas weiter raus. Nichts. Also weiter raus. Dann rief Marco wieder an und sagte das er nu angekommen sei und auch schon die ersten Dorsche hatte. Motor also wieder an und ab zu ihm. Und wo war er??
Da wo wir nichts mehr abbekommen hatten. Wir fütterten an und er hat sie sich geholt. 
Marco und Wuselchen holten jeder noch einen Dorsch raus und das war es dann. Aber gut unterhalten haben wir uns. Marco schleppte dann noch was und fuhren nochmal eine andere Stelle an. Nicht! Nur Hänger. Aber richtige. Hatte so einiges verloren. Und da meine Füsse schon abgefroren waren und Wuselchens Hände anschwollen, ging es wieder zurück. Am Strand standen dann auch schon zufälligerweise mein Mann mit kleinem Söhnchen.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

naja...hauptsache frischluft...

digges petri euch beiden  :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Jo wie Ute schon schrieb wars leider heute net so doll :c
Naja jedenfalls nicht Schneider  aber immer wieder schön mit Ute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ABER NÄCHSTE WOCHE SCHLAGEN WIR WIEDER ZU |supergri|supergri|supergri oder am 24zigsten |bigeyes


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ebenfalls dickes petri!
...und Fisch haste ja noch von den letzten Ausflügen noch reichlich eingefroren! #h


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jo wie Ute schon schrieb wars leider heute net so doll :c
> Naja jedenfalls nicht Schneider  aber immer wieder schön mit Ute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABER NÄCHSTE WOCHE SCHLAGEN WIR WIEDER ZU |supergri|supergri|supergri oder am 24zigsten |bigeyes



Jede Woche angeln....wie du das nur aushältst??? #h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Er hat ja auch schon Alptäume vom nächsten mal.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Ferkelhausen
> Honeystall
> Quiicktown
> 
> 
> Oder einfach: Angeln in Dahme


 
würde sagen wir halten das auch ganz neutral...

angeln in da(h)me.....
der name is in ordnug.
die anderen sind alle bisschen krass,dann werden wir von einigen usern wieder untergestuft und als niveulos bezeichnet...



macmarco schrieb:


> Juhu....#h
> 
> Ich bin wieder zu Hause und fertig mit dem "Schlachten" :q
> 
> 
> War heute von 12.30h bis 14.45h auf Wasser und habe 3 Leos ergattern können...
> 
> 2x 63cm und einmal 85,5cm :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> War dat ein schöner Tach...Habe 10 min.gebraucht um den "kleinen "raus zu bekommen....
> 
> anbei mal 3 Pictures :q:q


na dann auch von mir dickes petri zu deinen fängen...#6 



Ute schrieb:


> Wir haben heute aber nicht ganz soo viel rausgezogen.
> 3 Stück waren es heute für uns beiden.
> Es war heute ein bescheidener Tag.
> Mein erster Biss kam schon nach ca. 3 min. Einen schönen mittelprächtigen Dorsch hatte ich da rausgezogen. Und nach weiteren 20 min wieder einen.
> Die Drift war heute sehr stark. Wir wurden immer wieder nach Dahme zurück getrieben. Also immer wieder den Motor an.
> Am Riff waren wir dann so ca. 1,5 Stunden und nichts lief mehr. Wir also wieder etwas weiter raus. Nichts. Also weiter raus. Dann rief Marco wieder an und sagte das er nu angekommen sei und auch schon die ersten Dorsche hatte. Motor also wieder an und ab zu ihm. Und wo war er??
> Da wo wir nichts mehr abbekommen hatten. Wir fütterten an und er hat sie sich geholt.
> Marco und Wuselchen holten jeder noch einen Dorsch raus und das war es dann. Aber gut unterhalten haben wir uns. Marco schleppte dann noch was und fuhren nochmal eine andere Stelle an. Nicht! Nur Hänger. Aber richtige. Hatte so einiges verloren. Und da meine Füsse schon abgefroren waren und Wuselchens Hände anschwollen, ging es wieder zurück. Am Strand standen dann auch schon zufälligerweise mein Mann mit kleinem Söhnchen.


euch natürlich auch#6




Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jo wie Ute schon schrieb wars leider heute net so doll :c
> Naja jedenfalls nicht Schneider  aber immer wieder schön mit Ute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABER NÄCHSTE WOCHE SCHLAGEN WIR WIEDER ZU |supergri|supergri|supergri oder am 24zigsten |bigeyes


 
jaja,ihr ostseefetischisten :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> würde sagen wir halten das auch ganz neutral...
> 
> *angeln in da(h)me.....
> der name is in ordnug.
> die anderen sind alle bisschen krass,dann werden wir von einigen usern wieder untergestuft und als niveulos bezeichne*t...
> 
> 
> na dann auch von mir dickes petri zu deinen fängen...#6
> 
> 
> euch natürlich auch#6
> 
> 
> jaja,ihr ostseefetischisten :q






och matze...dat is doch lang und weilig...gibt hier schon genug "normale" trööts.
und uns als niveaulos zu bezeichnen,ist der blanke neid der "ach so anständigen" :q


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
"Angelhopser in Dahme"
mann weis ja nie ob auf der Brücke oder hops an den Strand.
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> .
> und uns als niveaulos zu bezeichnen,ist der blanke neid der "ach so anständigen" :q


 #6#6#6... wusste garnicht das Du soooo kluge Sätze schreiben kannst :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> jaja,ihr ostseefetischisten :q


 Nachtigal ick hör di trapsen


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> jaja,ihr ostseefetischisten :q



Höre ich da etwa neid???


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6#6#6... wusste garnicht das Du soooo kluge Sätze schreiben kannst :q





...du weist sovieles nicht |rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

wenn du nicht weist,was du weist,weist du nicht,ob du was weist.weist du was du weist,weist du,das du was weist.weist du?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wenn du nicht weist,was du weist,weist du nicht,ob du was weist.weist du was du weist,weist du,das du was weist.weist du?


Oh Shit Simone |bigeyes|bigeyes!!!!! Ist jetzt tatsächlich Deine letzte Gehirnzelle auch noch von Dir gegangen .. hmmm


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Oh Shit Simone |bigeyes|bigeyes!!!!! Ist jetzt tatsächlich Deine letzte Gehirnzelle auch noch von Dir gegangen .. hmmm





...aber nur so kann ich dich ertragen :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> "Angelhopser in Dahme"
> mann weis ja nie ob auf der Brücke oder hops an den Strand.
> Gruß MINIBUBI


 
oder aufn kutter(boot)



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Nachtigal ick hör di trapsen


 
:c



macmarco schrieb:


> Höre ich da etwa neid???


 
|gr::r:c

jetzt mal spaß bei seite.
würde sagen wir halten uns neutral mit dem namen....
"Ostseeferkeltrööt"wäre noch ein name #c


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wie der neue Trööt heißen wird, ist mir schnuppe, solange ihr schön brav jeden Monat ein paar Beiträge für die Fahndung liefert...:m:vik:
Aber das würdet *ihr* ja auch ohne eigenen Thread schaffen....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> solange ihr schön brav jeden Monat ein paar Beiträge für die Fahndung liefert...


 Das sollte wohl eine unserer leichtesten Übung sein |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wie der neue Trööt heißen wird, ist mir schnuppe, solange ihr schön brav jeden Monat ein paar Beiträge für die Fahndung liefert...:m:vik:
> Aber das würdet *ihr* ja auch ohne eigenen Thread schaffen....



darüber mach dir ma keine gedanken...:q...du wirst schon nich arbeitslos.

"ostseeferkeltrööt" is gut...dat jefällt mir :vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wat is denn hier mit den Ferkelchen los??? Seid ihr alle auf ner Sauparty oder wat??? Normaler Weise muss man um diese Uhrzteit 3 Seiten nachlesen um hier wieder reinzukommen


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wat is denn hier mit den Ferkelchen los??? Seid ihr alle auf ner Sauparty oder wat??? Normaler Weise muss man um diese Uhrzteit 3 Seiten nachlesen um hier wieder reinzukommen



Dann wärst Du mit Sicherheit als zukünftige Obersau dabei:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Stimmt hier ist ja Sau wenig los #c


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Nu habe ich mal eine Frage an Euch:
Gibt es eigentlich eine Liste von den Stränden, an denen schon gut gefangen worden ist und an welchen, wo schlecht fangen worden ist?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Nu habe ich mal eine Frage an Euch:
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Liste von den Stränden, an denen schon gut gefangen worden ist und an welchen, wo schlecht fangen worden ist?


Ute, mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, woran du das festmachen möchtest, ob gut gefangen worden ist oder nicht... Di weißt doch sicherlich, das es gute Tage gib und schlechte... 

Für mich würde es keinen Sinn machen |rolleyes


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

"Dann wärst Du mit Sicherheit als zukünftige Obersau dabei:m"

Faaaahaaaalsch 

Die Säue sind wohl alle schon im Bett


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Die Säue sind wohl alle schon im Bett



Und ferkeln....


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Nu habe ich mal eine Frage an Euch:
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Liste von den Stränden, an denen schon gut gefangen worden ist und an welchen, wo schlecht fangen worden ist?



Kann ich mir in der Form nicht vorstellen. In der Regel ist das vom Wetter, als Wind, Windrichtung, Hell/Dunkel als auch von Strömung und auch Jahreszeit abhängig.

Natürlich sind die Chancen z.B. auf Dorsch geringer, wenn Du bei ca. 100Metern erst 50cm Wassertiefe hast. Daher glaube ich nicht, das es so eine Liste gibt


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So eine Liste soll es geben.
Hat mir einer gesagt.
Und bevor ich hier alles durch stöber, wollte ich erst Euch fragen, ob die schon einer gesehen hat.

Weiß ich doch auch, das es auch vom Wind und Strömung, und, und zu tun hat. 
Aber es gibt doch Stellen, an dem man in der Regel besser fängt als an anderen.



Unser Tanja hat leider für den 24. Absagen müssen.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Das ausschlaggebene ist und bleib die Strömung und dann kommt natürlich alles andere wie Windrichtung,Hell/Dunkel usw.......


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Unser Tanja hat leider für den 24. Absagen müssen.


Sie wird auch noch nicht die letzte sein........(Erfahrungswerte.. Näää Marco  ????)


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sie wird auch noch nicht die letzte sein........(Erfahrungswerte.. Näää Marco  ????)



Röööötööööch... haben wir nicht Samstag erst darüber gesprochen??? |uhoh:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Röööötööööch... haben wir nicht Samstag erst darüber gesprochen??? |uhoh:


Jo !!! Immer dat gleiche Spiel....#d ..aber egal Hauptsache Du und ich sind da :vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jo !!! Immer dat gleiche Spiel....#d ..aber egal Hauptsache Du und ich sind da :vik:



Genau... Das reicht eigtlich auch schon :q:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jo !!! Immer dat gleiche Spiel....#d ..aber egal Hauptsache Du und ich sind da :vik:





macmarco schrieb:


> Genau... Das reicht eigtlich auch schon :q:q




Da kann ich ja gleich zu Hause bleiben :c


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Da kann ich ja gleich zu Hause bleiben :c


|pftroestu darfst natüüürlich auch kommen Schätzelein#g


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Danke:k

Einer muß sich ja schließlich um Wusels schwadde kümmern, falls Matze das nicht langsam lernt


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Nu habe ich mal eine Frage an Euch:
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Liste von den Stränden, an denen schon gut gefangen worden ist und an welchen, wo schlecht fangen worden ist?


 
es gibt nur die jeweiligen bücher der einzelnen städte an der see.zum beispiel,"angeln auf fehmarn".da steht dann drin wo,welche fische stehen können.wo sandbänke sind und wie tief das wasser ist....natürlich alles nur in strandnähe



macmarco schrieb:


> "Dann wärst Du mit Sicherheit als zukünftige Obersau dabei:m"
> 
> Faaaahaaaalsch
> 
> Die Säue sind wohl alle schon im Bett


 
und warum schreibst du hier noch?#h



Ute schrieb:


> So eine Liste soll es geben.
> Hat mir einer gesagt.
> Und bevor ich hier alles durch stöber, wollte ich erst Euch fragen, ob die schon einer gesehen hat.
> 
> Weiß ich doch auch, das es auch vom Wind und Strömung, und, und zu tun hat.
> Aber es gibt doch Stellen, an dem man in der Regel besser fängt als an anderen.
> 
> 
> 
> Unser Tanja hat leider für den 24. Absagen müssen.


 
oh,tanja ist ein kerl



nemles schrieb:


> Danke:k
> 
> Einer muß sich ja schließlich um Wusels schwadde kümmern, falls Matze das nicht langsam lernt


 

ich habe genau einen grillabend und eine keule zeit gehabt zu lernen.
normalerweise müsstest du mich kennen tom....
ich bin doch der spät zünder...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Danke:k
> 
> Einer muß sich ja schließlich um Wusels schwadde kümmern,


 :q#6|supergri.... ob dat wohl diesmal was wird ???#c
Naja die Hoffnung stibt ja zuletzt
Man wat freu ich mich dat ganze bekloppte Volk wieder zusehen


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> :q#6|supergri.... ob dat wohl diesmal was wird ???#c
> Naja die Hoffnung stibt ja zuletzt
> Man wat freu ich mich dat ganze bekloppte Volk wieder zusehen


 

dann macht eure krebseregenden hühnerbeine doch selbst ...
versteh sovieso nicht wie man sowas essen kann...
ich sach ja die seeluft tut nicht allen leuten gut :q:q:q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sie wird auch noch nicht die letzte sein........(Erfahrungswerte.. Näää Marco  ????)



ich habe nicht abgesagt weil ich keine Lust habe . Ich habe mich sehr auf dieses Treffen gefreut . Nur leider habe ich Privat viel um die Ohren , meine Mutter ist schwer Lungenkrank und liegt wieder mit Wasser in der Lunge im Krankenhaus . Sie war jetzt innerhalb von 4 Tage 2 Mal auf der Überwachungsstation weil es sehr schlecht mit ihr aussieht . Und da meine Schwester sich momentan nicht um sie kümmern kann ( die Gründe möchte ich hier nicht nennen ) fahre ich mehrmals in der Woche nach Ratzeburg zu meiner Mutter . Das ist alles kein Zuckerschlecken .  Schade das hier so geschrieben wird , das die Leute denken das man kein Bock hat , und das es für Euch ja klar war das noch einige absagen . Fakt ist , für mich war es nicht geplant . Aber meine Mutter geht mir nun mal vor , denn ich weiß nicht wie lange sie noch hat . Und wer das nicht versteht , der tut mir leid . Dennoch wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß beim dem Treffen und ein dickes Petri.

Lg Tanja


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> ich habe nicht abgesagt weil ich keine Lust habe . Ich habe mich sehr auf dieses Treffen gefreut . Nur leider habe ich Privat viel um die Ohren , meine Mutter ist schwer Lungenkrank und liegt wieder mit Wasser in der Lunge im Krankenhaus . Sie war jetzt innerhalb von 4 Tage 2 Mal auf der Überwachungsstation weil es sehr schlecht mit ihr aussieht . Und da meine Schwester sich momentan nicht um sie kümmern kann ( die Gründe möchte ich hier nicht nennen ) fahre ich mehrmals in der Woche nach Ratzeburg zu meiner Mutter . Das ist alles kein Zuckerschlecken .  Schade das hier so geschrieben wird , das die Leute denken das man kein Bock hat , und das es für Euch ja klar war das noch einige absagen . Fakt ist , für mich war es nicht geplant . Aber meine Mutter geht mir nun mal vor , denn ich weiß nicht wie lange sie noch hat . Und wer das nicht versteht , der tut mir leid . Dennoch wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß beim dem Treffen und ein dickes Petri.
> 
> Lg Tanja



oh,na das tut mir leid.
na klar hab ich da vollstes verständnis für.micha meint es bestimmt auch nicht so(manchmal fällt es ihm schwer sich human auszudrücken)
wünsch dann mal gute besserung,unbekannterweise.

ps:das ist nicht unser letztes treffen,wird noch mehrere wochenenden geben,versprochen...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

He he Tanja komm mal wieder runter und bleib locker im Schlüpfer...... 
Hab nur geschrieben das Du nicht die letzte sein wirst die absagt und das ist ja nun mal Fakt.
Kannte ja auch garnicht die Hintergründe Deines absagens.
Die Familie geht natürlich vor..... Wünsche Deiner Mutter auf jedenfall gute Besserung.
Wenn 20 Leute zusagen kann man froh sein wenn 10 kommen
(und das sind Erfahrungswerte )


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hallo @ all. Könnte mir jemand die genauen Eckdaten vom Treffen kurz erläutern. Ich mag mir jetzt nicht die letzten 110 Seiten rein ziehen. Ich würde echt gern mit machen beim Ansitz. Wie ich mitbekommen habe soll auch gegrillt werden ??? Und vorallem, wir stehen doch da nicht alle auf der Seebrücke oder ?? |bigeyes...Ich denke normales Brandungsangeln in der Brandung ?? Ich würde eventuell mit einem weiteren AB User zu euch stoßen. Vielen Dank im voraus für die Auskunft. Ich würde mich freuen einige neue Brandungsangler für zukünftige gemeinsame Aktionen kennenzulernen #h.
Gruß Benni


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin tanja...#h

wusel hat ja recht mit dem,was er da über die "erfahrungswerte" geschrieben hat.ist tatsächlich so.20 gemeldet...10 gekommen.is normal.
er hat es ja nich böse gemeint,im bezug auf deine absage.is zwar schade,aber familie geht ganz klar vor alles anderem.punkt.aus.
ich wünsche deiner mutter auch alles gute und hoffe,daß sie wieder schnell gesund wird.:m

lg simon


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Hallo @ all. Könnte mir jemand die genauen Eckdaten vom Treffen kurz erläutern. Ich mag mir jetzt nicht die letzten 110 Seiten rein ziehen. Ich würde echt gern mit machen beim Ansitz. Wie ich mitbekommen habe soll auch gegrillt werden ??? Und vorallem, wir stehen doch da nicht alle auf der Seebrücke oder ?? |bigeyes...Ich denke normales Brandungsangeln in der Brandung ?? Ich würde eventuell mit einem weiteren AB User zu euch stoßen. Vielen Dank im voraus für die Auskunft. Ich würde mich freuen einige neue Brandungsangler für zukünftige gemeinsame Aktionen kennenzulernen #h.
> Gruß Benni






moin benny... #h

das treffen findet am 24.01. bei ute in grube statt.
wir treffen uns spätestens um 12 uhr unter folgender adresse:

Bei der Kirche 9 in Grube.

es ist geplant,das wir gegen 15 uhr spätestens am strand zwischen der seebrücke und dem einlauf des oldenburger grabens ne runde würmer baden.

bei weiteren fragen: einfach ne pn an ute


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ok cool und vielen Dank für die schnelle Auskunft. Jetzt muss ich noch zu sehen das ich an dem Wochenende auch zu Hause bin (Ich studiere in München). Eigentlich bin ich jedes Wochenende zu Hause bei Lübeck, sodass ich am 24. kein Problem sehe dabei zu sein :vik:. Ma schauen, vielleicht lässt sich ja mein Kumpel hier aus dem Angelboard auch überreden. Ich hoffe Strömung und Wind passen an diesem Tag auch einigermaßen |rolleyes.
Gruß Benni


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Ok cool und vielen Dank für die schnelle Auskunft. Jetzt muss ich noch zu sehen das ich an dem Wochenende auch zu Hause bin (Ich studiere in München). Eigentlich bin ich jedes Wochenende zu Hause bei Lübeck, sodass ich am 24. kein Problem sehe dabei zu sein :vik:. Ma schauen, vielleicht lässt sich ja mein Kumpel hier aus dem Angelboard auch überreden. Ich hoffe Strömung und Wind passen an diesem Tag auch einigermaßen |rolleyes.
> Gruß Benni




jo...wär klasse,wenn du/ihr dat einrichten könntet. :m
denkt bitte daran,wat zum grillen und wat zu spülen mitzubringen. 
der rest ergibt sich...


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> normalerweise müsstest du mich kennen tom....
> ich bin doch der spät zünder...



genau #6 
oder der, der im Suff in einschlägigen Etablisements nix mehr zündet!:m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Da kann ich ja gleich zu Hause bleiben :c


Nee, nee.
Lass mich nicht mit den beiden alleine.
Das ist nur eine halbe sauerei.
Es muss aber eine ganze sauerei dabei raus kommen. 



gluefix schrieb:


> Hallo @ all. Könnte mir jemand die genauen Eckdaten vom Treffen kurz erläutern. Ich mag mir jetzt nicht die letzten 110 Seiten rein ziehen. Ich würde echt gern mit machen beim Ansitz. Wie ich mitbekommen habe soll auch gegrillt werden ??? Und vorallem, wir stehen doch da nicht alle auf der Seebrücke oder ?? |bigeyes...Ich denke normales Brandungsangeln in der Brandung ?? Ich würde eventuell mit einem weiteren AB User zu euch stoßen. Vielen Dank im voraus für die Auskunft. Ich würde mich freuen einige neue Brandungsangler für zukünftige gemeinsame Aktionen kennenzulernen #h.
> Gruß Benni


Hier mal eine Kopie von dem evtl. Ablauf. Wird aber alles spontan entschieden:


*Treffpunkt ist bei mir (uns) in 23749 Grube. Bei der Kirche 9. Und kommt direkt nach hinten auf den Hof gefahren. Da sitzten wir ja alle. Der Hof sollte eigentlich groß genug sein. Das Klingeln an der Haustür werden wir nicht hören. Wer gerne sich näher Informieren will, wo er hinfahren soll und wie, dem gebe ich meine Internetseite. (Wegen Werbung darf ich dies hier nicht reinschreiben.) Einfach eine PN an mich. Wer meine Handynr. haben will, einfach eine PN an mich.
 Bis 12:30 Uhr sollten alle da sein. Um 12 Uhr wird der Grill angemacht. Vorher können wir gerne noch Kaffee zusammen trinken. Ich trinke was anderes, denn Kaffee schmeckt doch nicht. Wer früher kommen möchte, ist also kein Problem. Jeder bringt Fleisch, Würstchen und Getränke mit. Der eine oder andere bringt Brot oder Salat oder Soße oder oder oder mit. Ich halte nichts von genauer Aufteilung. Nacher kommt der eine oder andere nicht, dann fehlt was. So wird das nötigste da sein. Wer was besonderes mitbringen möchte, sehr gerne. Grillkohle sollte auch mit gebracht werden.
Es sollte aber drauf geachtet werden, das vorher und während des angelns nur wenig Alkohol getrunken wird. Wir setzten uns hinterher wieder zusammen und dann können die Belege auf den Tisch. Geangelt wird nüchtern.*


Aus Kaffee trinken wird Vorfächer binden gemacht. Also, wenn einer mit uns Vorfächer binden will der kommt schon früher. Sagen wir mal so um 11Uhr!
Und nu würde ich ganz gerne von Euch mal wissen, ob und wer hier alles übernachten möchte. Die Nacht kostet 9€. Wer sich jetzt anmeldet, bekommt natürlich ein Bett, wer sich erst in dieser Nacht dazu entschliest, muss evtl. im Schlafsack auf dem Boden übernachten. Ich habe 8 Betten und 2 Matratzen an zu bieten. (Aber nur, wenn ich bis dahin geschaft habe Ferienwohnung 1 sauber zu bekommen. Das renovierte Badezimmer ist fast fertig.)Wer hier schlafen möchte, bringt bitte Bettwäsche mit. Und wer es noch nicht genau weiß, der bringt einen Schlafsack mit. Wer sich zu erst meldet, bekommt auch ein Bett.^^
Evlt. Frühstücken wir auch am nächsten Morgen wieder zusammen. 
Dann kommen weitere 3€ dazu.

Da Tanja abgesagt hat, kommt ja auch kein Nudelsalat. Will jemand anderes Nudelsalat mitbringen? Und wer hat noch Grillanzünder?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Ok cool und vielen Dank für die schnelle Auskunft. Jetzt muss ich noch zu sehen das ich an dem Wochenende auch zu Hause bin (Ich studiere in München). Eigentlich bin ich jedes Wochenende zu Hause bei Lübeck, sodass ich am 24. kein Problem sehe dabei zu sein :vik:. Ma schauen, vielleicht lässt sich ja mein Kumpel hier aus dem Angelboard auch überreden. Ich hoffe Strömung und Wind passen an diesem Tag auch einigermaßen |rolleyes.
> Gruß Benni



Schade das Du absagen musst! Gute Besserung an die Mutti und nächstes mal klappt es bestimmt!



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> ich habe nicht abgesagt weil ich keine Lust habe . Ich habe mich sehr auf dieses Treffen gefreut . Nur leider habe ich Privat viel um die Ohren , meine Mutter ist schwer Lungenkrank und liegt wieder mit Wasser in der Lunge im Krankenhaus . Sie war jetzt innerhalb von 4 Tage 2 Mal auf der Überwachungsstation weil es sehr schlecht mit ihr aussieht . Und da meine Schwester sich momentan nicht um sie kümmern kann ( die Gründe möchte ich hier nicht nennen ) fahre ich mehrmals in der Woche nach Ratzeburg zu meiner Mutter . Das ist alles kein Zuckerschlecken .  Schade das hier so geschrieben wird , das die Leute denken das man kein Bock hat , und das es für Euch ja klar war das noch einige absagen . Fakt ist , für mich war es nicht geplant . Aber meine Mutter geht mir nun mal vor , denn ich weiß nicht wie lange sie noch hat . Und wer das nicht versteht , der tut mir leid . Dennoch wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß beim dem Treffen und ein dickes Petri.
> 
> Lg Tanja



Cool, UTE wird sich über deine Anmeldung freuen! Sie steht auf frisches Blut! Beim letzten mal haben wir nach dem Angeln den Grill noch mal angeworfen und der harte Kern ist erst gegen 5.00 Uhr ins Bett gegangen. Bringt genug gute Laune mit! Währe also Ratsam eine Übernachtung bei UTE zu planen.

Gruß von Andreas aus Celle


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Nee, nee.
> Lass mich nicht mit den beiden alleine.
> Das ist nur eine halbe sauerei.
> Es muss aber eine ganze sauerei dabei raus kommen.



Komm ja auch noch vorbei,....das wird ne sauerei



Ute schrieb:


> Aus Kaffee trinken wird Vorfächer binden gemacht. Also, wenn einer mit uns Vorfächer binden will der kommt schon früher. Sagen wir mal so um 11Uhr!



Dann bin ich um 11 bei Dir und vorher fahr ich noch zu Wusel und hole mich nen Kaffe ab!


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Aus Kaffee trinken wird Vorfächer binden gemacht. Also, wenn einer mit uns Vorfächer binden will der kommt schon früher. Sagen wir mal so um 11Uhr!



@Celler, 
wenn jetzt aus Kaffee trinken Vorfächer binden gemacht wird, wollen wir dann schon um 8.00 Uhr los???


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Und nu würde ich ganz gerne von Euch mal wissen, ob und wer hier alles übernachten möchte. Die Nacht kostet 9€. Wer sich jetzt anmeldet, bekommt natürlich ein Bett, wer sich erst in dieser Nacht dazu entschliest, muss evtl. im Schlafsack auf dem Boden übernachten. Ich habe 8 Betten und 2 Matratzen an zu bieten. (Aber nur, wenn ich bis dahin geschaft habe Ferienwohnung 1 sauber zu bekommen. Das renovierte Badezimmer ist fast fertig.)Wer hier schlafen möchte, bringt bitte Bettwäsche mit. Und wer es noch nicht genau weiß, der bringt einen Schlafsack mit. Wer sich zu erst meldet, bekommt auch ein Bett.^^
> Evlt. Frühstücken wir auch am nächsten Morgen wieder zusammen.
> Dann kommen weitere 3€ dazu.



@UTE
für Celler und mich hast du ja schon wie beim letzten Mal in Wohnung 3 das Doppelbett reserviert, nech!
Nachtrag: Und lecker Frühstücken wollen wir auch!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Hai-score: In deinem Posting 1651 ist wohl was schief gelaufen... Aber seeeehr lustig


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Euch beiden nehme ich doch nicht auseinander. :l:l


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Hai-score: In deinem Posting 1651 ist wohl was schief gelaufen... Aber seeeehr lustig




He, he.
Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Hai-score: In deinem Posting 1651 ist wohl was schief gelaufen... Aber seeeehr lustig



oh je da ist wohl was falsch gelaufen, sorry




Ute schrieb:


> Euch beiden nehme ich doch nicht auseinander. :l:l



Danke, dann kann das Wochenende ja nur erotisch werden!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> oh je da ist wohl was falsch gelaufen, sorry


Iat doch kein Problem, aber es ist echt der Brüller... Kommentare, die gar nicht zum Posting passen #v#v#v
Sowas geiles habe ich schon lange net mehr gelesen


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Danke, dann kann das Wochenende ja nur erotisch werden![/quote]

Endlich habt ihr Euch wieder. :m


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,
habt Ihr Euch bezüglich der Wattis schon Gedanken gemacht ? Sollen knapp werden den wegen des Eisganges werden die Maschinen aus dem Wasser genommen nach meiner Info von gestern . Frag nur mal nach nicht das Ihr aus lauter Verzweiflung Wuselchen ne Glatze schneidet als Wurm Ersatz |supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Danke für den Tipp Micha.

Also Jungs, schon jetzt Würmlis bestellen.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp Micha.
> 
> Also Jungs, schon jetzt Würmlis bestellen.



Das hatten wir schon letztes mal in Neustadt beim Angeltreff versucht, aber der nimmt immer nur kurzfristige Bestellungen an, weil er auch nicht weiß wie viel Watties er bekommt.


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Das renovierte Badezimmer ist fast fertig.)Wer hier schlafen möchte, bringt bitte Bettwäsche mit.



Hast Du 'nen Bett im Badezimmer????? :m:q:q:q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Das hatten wir schon letztes mal in Neustadt beim Angeltreff versucht, aber der nimmt immer nur kurzfristige Bestellungen an, weil er auch nicht weiß wie viel Watties er bekommt.




Früher Vorbestellen ist besser.Wenn er welche ran bekommt,weiß er gleich wie viele er schon auf der Liste stehen hat#h meine sind bereits bestellt Wenn er keine ran bekommt,dann gibt es auch keine

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Frag nur mal nach nicht das Ihr aus lauter Verzweiflung Wuselchen ne Glatze schneidet als Wurm Ersatz |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


Sag mal Herr Horniwoydi hab ich Dir wat getan ??:r
Sei doch mal lieb zu mir 
Sag doch einfach mal was nettes.......... Wuselchen ich freu mich Dich am 24. mal wieder zusehen, nett mit Dir quatschen, schön ein Bierchen mit Dir trinken........
Aber nein er hackt nur auf mich rum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Früher Vorbestellen ist besser.Wenn er welche ran bekommt,weiß er gleich wie viele er schon auf der Liste stehen hat#h meine sind bereits bestellt Wenn er keine ran bekommt,dann gibt es auch keine
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



Danke für den Hinweis Andy!#h

@Celler, willste für uns Wattis bestellen? Ich würde 75 Stück nehmen!:vik:


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Euch beiden nehme ich doch nicht auseinander. :l:l


 Hey Ute,

wade, mein Kumpel und ich würden auch gerne bei dir nächtigen... Hoffe du hast noch genug Platz... nicht das da noch feste Paarungen getrennt werden:l   also plane uns bitte ein


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Hallo @ all. Könnte mir jemand die genauen Eckdaten vom Treffen kurz erläutern. Ich mag mir jetzt nicht die letzten 110 Seiten rein ziehen. Ich würde echt gern mit machen beim Ansitz. Wie ich mitbekommen habe soll auch gegrillt werden ??? Und vorallem, wir stehen doch da nicht alle auf der Seebrücke oder ?? |bigeyes...Ich denke normales Brandungsangeln in der Brandung ?? Ich würde eventuell mit einem weiteren AB User zu euch stoßen. Vielen Dank im voraus für die Auskunft. Ich würde mich freuen einige neue Brandungsangler für zukünftige gemeinsame Aktionen kennenzulernen #h.
> Gruß Benni



na dann mal herzlich willkommen.
freuen uns auch neu gesichter zu sehen |wavey:



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin tanja...#h
> 
> wusel hat ja recht mit dem,was er da über die "erfahrungswerte" geschrieben hat.ist tatsächlich so.20 gemeldet...10 gekommen.is normal.
> er hat es ja nich böse gemeint,im bezug auf deine absage.is zwar schade,aber familie geht ganz klar vor alles anderem.punkt.aus.
> ich wünsche deiner mutter auch alles gute und hoffe,daß sie wieder schnell gesund wird.:m
> 
> lg simon



da spricht wohl einer aus erfahrung |rolleyes



pj6000 schrieb:


> genau #6
> oder der, der im Suff in einschlägigen Etablisements nix mehr zündet!:m



jaja,warte ab,nur für dich werd ich mein spezi parfum mitnehmen und mich dann beim frühstück wieder neben dich setzten #h



Ute schrieb:


> Nee, nee.
> Lass mich nicht mit den beiden alleine.
> Das ist nur eine halbe sauerei.
> Es muss aber eine ganze sauerei dabei raus kommen.
> 
> 
> Hier mal eine Kopie von dem evtl. Ablauf. Wird aber alles spontan entschieden:
> 
> 
> *Treffpunkt ist bei mir (uns) in 23749 Grube. Bei der Kirche 9. Und kommt direkt nach hinten auf den Hof gefahren. Da sitzten wir ja alle. Der Hof sollte eigentlich groß genug sein. Das Klingeln an der Haustür werden wir nicht hören. Wer gerne sich näher Informieren will, wo er hinfahren soll und wie, dem gebe ich meine Internetseite. (Wegen Werbung darf ich dies hier nicht reinschreiben.) Einfach eine PN an mich. Wer meine Handynr. haben will, einfach eine PN an mich.
> Bis 12:30 Uhr sollten alle da sein. Um 12 Uhr wird der Grill angemacht. Vorher können wir gerne noch Kaffee zusammen trinken. Ich trinke was anderes, denn Kaffee schmeckt doch nicht. Wer früher kommen möchte, ist also kein Problem. Jeder bringt Fleisch, Würstchen und Getränke mit. Der eine oder andere bringt Brot oder Salat oder Soße oder oder oder mit. Ich halte nichts von genauer Aufteilung. Nacher kommt der eine oder andere nicht, dann fehlt was. So wird das nötigste da sein. Wer was besonderes mitbringen möchte, sehr gerne. Grillkohle sollte auch mit gebracht werden.
> Es sollte aber drauf geachtet werden, das vorher und während des angelns nur wenig Alkohol getrunken wird. Wir setzten uns hinterher wieder zusammen und dann können die Belege auf den Tisch. Geangelt wird nüchtern.*
> 
> 
> Aus Kaffee trinken wird Vorfächer binden gemacht. Also, wenn einer mit uns Vorfächer binden will der kommt schon früher. Sagen wir mal so um 11Uhr!
> Und nu würde ich ganz gerne von Euch mal wissen, ob und wer hier alles übernachten möchte. Die Nacht kostet 9€. Wer sich jetzt anmeldet, bekommt natürlich ein Bett, wer sich erst in dieser Nacht dazu entschliest, muss evtl. im Schlafsack auf dem Boden übernachten. Ich habe 8 Betten und 2 Matratzen an zu bieten. (Aber nur, wenn ich bis dahin geschaft habe Ferienwohnung 1 sauber zu bekommen. Das renovierte Badezimmer ist fast fertig.)Wer hier schlafen möchte, bringt bitte Bettwäsche mit. Und wer es noch nicht genau weiß, der bringt einen Schlafsack mit. Wer sich zu erst meldet, bekommt auch ein Bett.^^
> Evlt. Frühstücken wir auch am nächsten Morgen wieder zusammen.
> Dann kommen weitere 3€ dazu.
> 
> Da Tanja abgesagt hat, kommt ja auch kein Nudelsalat. Will jemand anderes Nudelsalat mitbringen? Und wer hat noch Grillanzünder?



schlafen und essen bitte für mich und andreas(hai-score)



HAI-score schrieb:


> @Celler,
> wenn jetzt aus Kaffee trinken Vorfächer binden gemacht wird, wollen wir dann schon um 8.00 Uhr los???



jo,wäre top,ich wollte es ja letzt4es mal schon erlernen...



Ute schrieb:


> Euch beiden nehme ich doch nicht auseinander. :l:l



#t



HAI-score schrieb:


> oh je da ist wohl was falsch gelaufen, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danke, dann kann das Wochenende ja nur erotisch werden!



|laola:



Ute schrieb:


> Danke, dann kann das Wochenende ja nur erotisch werden!



Endlich habt ihr Euch wieder. :m[/quote]
:m



HAI-score schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis Andy!#h
> 
> @Celler, willste für uns Wattis bestellen? Ich würde 75 Stück nehmen!:vik:



wo soll ich bestellen?
soll ich mal in neustadt versuchen?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> wo soll ich bestellen?
> soll ich mal in neustadt versuchen?



Ja das liegt doch gut auf´m Weg für uns!#6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ja das liegt doch gut auf´m Weg für uns!#6




na dann werd ich die guten herren mal anrufen....
und dir dann die info zukommen lassen


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> na dann werd ich die guten herren mal anrufen....
> und dir dann die info zukommen lassen






*DANKE*


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sag mal Herr Horniwoydi hab ich Dir wat getan ??:r
> Sei doch mal lieb zu mir


Ist da etwa jemand ein Weichei??? Abwer ich werde mit dir auf jedenfall eins trinken


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na dat will ich sehen...
würde mich stark wundern wenn der micha was trinkt...


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ist da etwa jemand ein Weichei??? Abwer ich werde mit dir auf jedenfall eins trinken



ja ja oder fünf bis zehn! #6


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hast Du 'nen Bett im Badezimmer????? :m:q:q:q




Tja Honeymausi, es sind auch nicht mehr ganz so junge Leutz bei dem Treffen dabei. Und da es unter der Dusche auch schon mal anstrengend sein kann, ist der Weg ins Bettchen dann nicht mehr ganz so weit. Brauchst Dich nur fallen lassen und einpennen:q:q:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ Ute
Ich bringe sowieso wieder meinen Schlaffsack mit und penne in irgendeinem Zimmer. Wo ich gerade so hin finde.

Grillanzünder bringe ich noch mit.

@Simone
Hältst Du den Vorfachknüpperkurs ab?:q:q (Matze: Is'n Insider:m)


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hast Du 'nen Bett im Badezimmer????? :m:q:q:q


Ups.
Liest sich wirklich richtig gut.




olli B. schrieb:


> Hey Ute,
> 
> wade, mein Kumpel und ich würden auch gerne bei dir nächtigen... Hoffe du hast noch genug Platz... nicht das da noch feste Paarungen getrennt werden:l   also plane uns bitte ein


Ich trenne doch keine Pärchen.:m
Ihr seid dann in der FeWo 2 im Doppelbett.:l



celler schrieb:


> na dat will ich sehen...
> würde mich stark wundern wenn der micha was trinkt...


Wieso?
 Letztens hat er doch viel grteunken. War zwar nur Kaffe, aber er hat getrunken. :g


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> @ Ute
> Ich bringe sowieso wieder meinen Schlaffsack mit und penne in irgendeinem Zimmer. Wo ich gerade so hin finde.
> 
> Grillanzünder bringe ich noch mit.
> 
> @Simone
> Hältst Du den Vorfachknüpperkurs ab?:q:q (Matze: Is'n Insider:m)



Kannst den selben Weg nehmen wie beim letzten mal.#h


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sag mal Herr Horniwoydi hab ich Dir wat getan ??:r
> Sei doch mal lieb zu mir
> Sag doch einfach mal was nettes.......... Wuselchen ich freu mich Dich am 24. mal wieder zusehen, nett mit Dir quatschen, schön ein Bierchen mit Dir trinken........
> Aber nein er hackt nur auf mich rum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :vik::vik::vik:


hab ich doch gaaanz lieb gemeint , keiner versteht mich :c:c:c:c:c . Kenn doch die Rasselbande und hatte doch nur Angst um Deine Haare . |rolleyes|supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> @ Ute
> Ich bringe sowieso wieder meinen Schlaffsack mit und penne in irgendeinem Zimmer. Wo ich gerade so hin finde.
> 
> Grillanzünder bringe ich noch mit.
> 
> @Simone
> Hältst Du den Vorfachknüpperkurs ab?:q:q (Matze: Is'n Insider:m)





 :r  |krach:  ihr mit euren shize insidern #q

ihr seit schon zu alt für sowas....
nur weil ihr mal gegoogelt habt nach insidern braucht ihr nicht denken das ihr jetzt hier ein nach dem anderen reißen könnt...|supergri


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

klar tom...kein problem. :m

wenn genug material da is,klöppl ich n paar montagen zum nachschneidern. 






schulligung matze...is nur die antwort aufn insider :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> klar tom...kein problem. :m
> 
> wenn genug material da is,klöppl ich n paar montagen zum nachschneidern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schulligung matze...is nur die antwort aufn insider :q



macht man so weiter......
wann bist du denn bei der dame in Dahme?
hat einer vielleicht so wie unser josey mal ne grossbestellung beim tackle dealer gemacht und kann mir zum start in die vorfachselberbaugeschichte vielleicht ein paar sachen schonmal verkaufen?
vorfachschnur,wirbel,haken,perlen,stoper und und und


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> macht man so weiter......
> wann bist du denn bei der dame in Dahme?
> hat einer vielleicht so wie unser josey mal ne grossbestellung beim tackle dealer gemacht und kann mir zum start in die vorfachselberbaugeschichte vielleicht ein paar sachen schonmal verkaufen?
> vorfachschnur,wirbel,haken,perlen,stoper und und und





hm...so gesehn...so gegen 11 dann. 

davor plünder ich noch kurz wuselchens kaffeekanne...klau ihm die dorschbuletten...kuck ihm tief inne augen...hauch ein zärtliches "küss mich" und dann mach ich mich aufn weg :m







(jaaa mein liebling...ich dich auch,glaub mir :q)


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ähm..... Matze,

Es muß heissen: seid


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> :r  |krach:  ihr mit euren shize insidern #q




Na und, dafür haben wir zwei ja auch so unsere Insider, wo die anderen die Outsider sind, nöööch :m


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ ute:

übernachten werd ich dann auch bei dir!
Nehm wieder mein Schlafsack mit und pack mich dann zu Matze und Andreas in das lütte Zimmer neban.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Letztens hat er doch viel grteunken. War zwar nur Kaffe, aber er hat getrunken. :g


 Und der war legger Bella #6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähm..... Matze,
> 
> Es muß heissen: seid


 
ah,der erste neugierige......
 ist ne kleine falle,muss da noch nen duseligen fehler einbauen,dann weiß ich wenigstens wer sich die mühe gemacht hat ........
nene,alles nur blöde ausreden,hab mich verschrieben....



nemles schrieb:


> Na und, dafür haben wir zwei ja auch so unsere Insider, wo die anderen die Outsider sind, nöööch :m


 
riiiiiichtig



pj6000 schrieb:


> @ ute:
> 
> übernachten werd ich dann auch bei dir!
> Nehm wieder mein Schlafsack mit und pack mich dann zu Matze und Andreas in das lütte Zimmer neban.


 
na das würde ich mir diesmal überlegen


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

matze...ich weis,dat du bei der zutatenliste dicke backen machst...:q...aber es lohnt sich.und das klöppeln macht echt laune...:m











sorry tom...is n insider


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> matze...ich weis,dat du bei der zutatenliste dicke backen machst...:q...aber es lohnt sich.und das klöppeln macht echt laune...:m
> 
> dat kann ich mir gut vorstellen.......
> danke nochmal für das nette gespräch und die infos.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry tom...is n insider


 
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> @ ute:
> 
> übernachten werd ich dann auch bei dir!
> Nehm wieder mein Schlafsack mit und pack mich dann zu Matze und Andreas in das lütte Zimmer neban.



Vergesse deine Ohrstöpsel nicht falls wir zu laut sind!|supergri
Aber wenn du auf der Eckliege schläfst, dann  findet sich sicherlich noch jemand zum füßeln für dich!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Vergesse deine Ohrstöpsel nicht falls wir zu laut sind!|supergri
> Aber wenn du auf der Eckliege schläfst, dann  findet sich sicherlich noch jemand zum füßeln für dich!




moin andreas...
unser pj schläft doch in dem kleinen einzel zimmer.
der arme,vielleicht nehmen wir ihn ja auch mal mit in unser reicht für paar minuten...|wavey:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> moin andreas...
> unser pj schläft doch in dem kleinen einzel zimmer.
> der arme,vielleicht nehmen wir ihn ja auch mal mit in unser reicht für paar minuten...|wavey:



...war das nicht nen Zimmer mit ner Eckliege??? naja egal

Noch auf der Arbeit?? Nacht früh oder Spätschicht??


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Oh, jetzte ist er weg und ich bich ganz allein hier


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Einmal kurz getröstet und schon bin auch wiedewr weg.|pftroest:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Einmal kurz getröstet und schon bin auch wiedewr weg.|pftroest:



Du bist so süß zu mir!


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Vergesse deine Ohrstöpsel nicht falls wir zu laut sind!|supergri
> Aber wenn du auf der Eckliege schläfst, dann  findet sich sicherlich noch jemand zum füßeln für dich!



Steh ich eigentlich nicht so drauf, ich mags lieber knallhart und nicht son puschenkram :m



celler schrieb:


> moin andreas...
> unser pj schläft doch in dem kleinen einzel zimmer.
> der arme,vielleicht nehmen wir ihn ja auch mal mit in unser reicht für paar minuten...|wavey:



nee, nee da bleib ich lieber alleine, möchte eure Ferkelrunde ja nicht stören:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ich glaub...ich übernachte auch bei dir,ute.ich bin dann bitte mit celler,nemles,schwarzwusel,hai-score und pj6000 in einem zimmer und in einem bett.die tür bitte von außen abschließen und sonntag früh um 8 erst wieder öffnen.danke! 












...boah ey...wat ne orgie :q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich glaub...ich übernachte auch bei dir,ute.ich bin dann bitte mit celler,nemles,schwarzwusel,hai-score und pj6000 in einem zimmer und in einem bett.die tür bitte von außen abschließen und sonntag früh um 8 erst wieder öffnen.danke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...boah ey...wat ne orgie :q:q


 Wat hast Du denn am frühen Morgen schon geraucht  ?? 
Gif mi mol wat af von dem Tüch :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wat hast Du denn am frühen Morgen schon geraucht  ??
> Gif mi mol wat af von dem Tüch :q





geit los,mien sötn...am 24. kanns schmöken,bissu lächelst


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich glaub...ich übernachte auch bei dir,ute.ich bin dann bitte mit celler,nemles,schwarzwusel,hai-score und pj6000 in einem zimmer und in einem bett.die tür bitte von außen abschließen und sonntag früh um 8 erst wieder öffnen.danke!



Vom angeln redet hier wohl keiner mehr, alle haben immer nur das eine im Kopf!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Vom angeln redet hier wohl keiner mehr, alle haben immer nur das eine im Kopf!


#c Mit angeln kenn ich mich ja nun garnicht aus


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

angeln? wasn das? |bigeyes #c


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich glaub...ich übernachte auch bei dir,ute.ich bin dann bitte mit celler,nemles,schwarzwusel,hai-score und pj6000 in einem zimmer und in einem bett.die tür bitte von außen abschließen und sonntag früh um 8 erst wieder öffnen.danke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...boah ey...wat ne orgie :q:q


 

eigentlich wollte ich, als einer der noch nie in der Brandung geangelt hat, am 24. mal zum zuschauen vorbei kommen, aber ihr werdet mir langsam unheimlich


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich, als einer der noch nie in der Brandung geangelt hat, am 24. mal zum zuschauen vorbei kommen, aber ihr werdet mir langsam unheimlich



Keine angst die sind nur hier im Netz so aufdringlich!
(life sind die noch viel schlimmer) ***nein war ein Scherz***#h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich, als einer der noch nie in der Brandung geangelt hat, am 24. mal zum zuschauen vorbei kommen, aber ihr werdet mir langsam unheimlich




ach wat micha...wir sind alle völlich harmlos......zumindest solange,wie wir nicht alle zusammen angeln gehen :vik:


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

#cIch glaube eher, die sind nur beim Angeln harmlos, aber davor und danach und dazwischen...uijuijuijuijui|supergri|rolleyes:q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Vom angeln redet hier wohl keiner mehr, alle haben immer nur das eine im Kopf!


*Angeln?
Wieso redest du vom angeln??
*



micha52 schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich, als einer der noch nie in der Brandung geangelt hat, am 24. mal zum zuschauen vorbei kommen, aber ihr werdet mir langsam unheimlich


*Und noch ein Micha*! 
*Komm mal, dann stehen ja ne Menge Männer **da**  , wenn ich nur einmal Micha rufe .* |rolleyes



Honeyball schrieb:


> #cIch glaube eher, die sind nur beim Angeln harmlos, aber davor und danach und dazwischen...uijuijuijuijui|supergri|rolleyes:q


*Und oben drüber und unten drunter.
Auf irgendeinem Treffen wirste dies ja bestimmt mal mit machen. Neech??*


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wir angeln doch oder???

@Micha52: Mir wirds auch langsam mulmig


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

irgendwie seid ihr alle ein bischen "gaga" aber das ist auch gut so :q|laola:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> #cIch glaube eher, die sind nur beim Angeln harmlos, aber davor und danach und dazwischen...uijuijuijuijui|supergri|rolleyes:q




honichbällchen...honichbällchen...also echt du...wat du schon wieder von uns denkst...#d...is ja kein wunder,wenn da jemand angst vor uns bekommt :q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> *Und noch ein Micha*!
> *Komm mal, dann stehen ja ne Menge Männer **da**  , wenn ich nur einmal Micha rufe .* |rolleyes



...und wenn du SIMON rufst,steht der einzig richtige mann vor dir!  |muahah:


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...und wenn du SIMON rufst,steht der einzig richtige mann vor dir!  |muahah:



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[ur...tation.de/smileys/Schilder/73.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


>





...:vik::vik::vik:...


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

habe heute erfahren, dass mein Händler nächste Woche Betriebsferien macht (wusste garnicht, dass es sowas noch gibt) und ich keine Watties bei ihm bestellen kann, supi.
Werd mich dann mal um ne andre Quelle kümmern müssen!


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin


Um mal wieder aufś Thema zu kommen#h
Von wann bis wann wollen wir dann angeln|kopfkrat 
Frage wegen der Wurm Vorbestellung#6


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> habe heute erfahren, dass mein Händler nächste Woche Betriebsferien macht (wusste garnicht, dass es sowas noch gibt) und ich keine Watties bei ihm bestellen kann, supi.
> Werd mich dann mal um ne andre Quelle kümmern müssen!





Moin moin.


Dein Händler hat bereits genug Kohle an Dir verdient#h
Deshalb die Betriebsferien


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> habt Ihr Euch bezüglich der Wattis schon Gedanken gemacht ? Sollen knapp werden den wegen des Eisganges werden die Maschinen aus dem Wasser genommen nach meiner Info von gestern . Frag nur mal nach nicht das Ihr aus lauter Verzweiflung Wuselchen ne Glatze schneidet als Wurm Ersatz |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


Bei uns gibts nen Angelladen der wattwürmer hältert und daher immer Vorrat hat. Bei akkutem Mangel müßtet Ihr euch melden.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ich war heute bei martins in rahlstedt...und marcel sagte mir,wenn diese woche vorbestellt wird,ist das kein problem mit die wattis.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts nen Angelladen der wattwürmer hältert und daher immer Vorrat hat. Bei akkutem Mangel müßtet Ihr euch melden.




sind dat eher kleinere und festere wattis...oder halbmeter exemplare voll wasser? 
und wat kostet dat stück?


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts nen Angelladen der wattwürmer hältert und daher immer Vorrat hat. Bei akkutem Mangel müßtet Ihr euch melden.


 
Hallo Wade,

hatte deswegen heute morgen bei dir angerufen....
aber wie immer warst du irgendwo drin...|supergri|supergri

Habe wegen Würmern angefragt... null problemo
gruß
olli


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> sind dat eher kleinere und festere wattis...oder halbmeter exemplare voll wasser?
> und wat kostet dat stück?


 
ich übernehme mal...

sind eher klein und fest


#h#h#h

( wie bei wade67)


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> ich übernehme mal...
> 
> sind eher klein und fest
> 
> 
> #h#h#h
> 
> ( wie bei wade67)


 

Ach so 22 cent/stück


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> ich übernehme mal...
> 
> sind eher klein und fest
> 
> 
> #h#h#h
> 
> ( wie bei wade67)




......


ok...und wat kost dat stück?  (nich dat ding von wade:q)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

22 ct/stück ?

mom...muss mich mal mit meinem compagnion beratschlagen...:m


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ......
> 
> 
> ok...und wat kost dat stück? (nich dat ding von wade:q)


 

22 cent/stck.

( das ding von wade nur ein müdes lächeln..)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> 22 ct/stück ?
> 
> mom...muss mich mal mit meinem compagnion beratschlagen...:m




danke,nein :m


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> ich übernehme mal...
> 
> sind eher klein und fest
> 
> 
> #h#h#h
> 
> ( wie bei wade67)


Hör ma, bin am Brandbekämpfenundmenschenrettenimherzenderwalddörfer. Hab grade den 8. Rücker hinter mir. Hast langeweile?


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> ich übernehme mal...
> 
> sind eher klein und fest
> 
> 
> #h#h#h
> 
> ( wie bei wade67)


Noch was, nich die Länge machts. Das hin und her macht die Meter |gr:|uhoh::vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Noch was, nich die Länge machts. Das hin und her macht die Meter |gr:|uhoh::vik:




naja...laut olli is deiner ja nich größer als n kleiner fester wattwurm.und der is etwa...na sagen wir mal...so bummelich...12cm...nee...eher 10,2cm lang...um da auf meter zukommen,musste aber reichlich hin und her metern. :q:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Apropos Wattis,

Simone, kannst Du welche für mich besorgen, falls Deine Quelle sicher ist?
Bei Jens in Neustadt ist das manchmal wie russisch Roulette.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Apropos Wattis,
> 
> Simone, kannst Du welche für mich besorgen, falls Deine Quelle sicher ist?
> Bei Jens in Neustadt ist das manchmal wie russisch Roulette.





Ich hatte bei Jens noch nie probleme mit den Würmern,Vorraussetzung ist natürlich vorzubestellen und die Maschinen der Händler laufen#6
Viel Wind und Eisgang ist natürlich ein nach teil#d


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Apropos Wattis,
> 
> Simone, kannst Du welche für mich besorgen, falls Deine Quelle sicher ist?
> Bei Jens in Neustadt ist das manchmal wie russisch Roulette.




moin tom...|wavey:
wieviel brauchst du?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Celler
Haste schon bei Jens in Neustadt angerufen? Wenn ich das hier lese wird mir ja ganz anders stell dir vor wir bekommen weit und breit keine Watties! Wollen wir uns bei Olli B. dranhängen wenn er denn sooo nett ist? Oder lieber in Neustadt bei Jens versuchen?

Andererseits sind die von Olli B. und Wade67 offensichtlich eher klein und dünn, dann haben wir mit unseren einen Vorteil wenn Sie prall in der Brandung stehen und die ganzen Backfische anbeißen!

Wo biste denn? Haste langsam ausgeschlafen du Nachtschichtler!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> @Celler
> Haste schon bei Jens in Neustadt angerufen? Wenn ich das hier lese wird mir ja ganz anders stell dir vor wir bekommen weit und breit keine Watties! Wollen wir uns bei Olli B. dranhängen wenn er denn sooo nett ist? Oder lieber in Neustadt bei Jens versuchen?
> 
> *Andererseits sind die von Olli B. und Wade67 offensichtlich eher klein und dünn, dann haben wir mit unseren einen Vorteil wenn Sie prall in der Brandung stehen und die ganzen Backfische anbeißen!*
> 
> Wo biste denn? Haste langsam ausgeschlafen du Nachtschichtler!





......#6


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ......#6



na habe ich dich wieder zum lachen gebracht! ***freu***|wavey:


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> naja...laut olli is deiner ja nich größer als n kleiner fester wattwurm.und der is etwa...na sagen wir mal...so bummelich...12cm...nee...eher 10,2cm lang...um da auf meter zukommen,musste aber reichlich hin und her metern. :q:q


EEExakt|rolleyes, aber mein Problem#h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin tom...|wavey:
> wieviel brauchst du?




....hat sich gerade erledigt :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> na habe ich dich wieder zum lachen gebracht! ***freu***|wavey:




......


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ......#6


Na ja, mit`n paar gezielten Medikamenten aus unserem NEF anne Würmer sollten sich die Backfische vorseh´n. Da drehn die Krabbelbüddels schnell mal den Spieß um und beißen zuerst zu. Schon mal nen Wattwurm geseh´n der ne Platte inhaliert hat? :r#6


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Wade67
Hoffentlich kommt dir für den 24. nix dazwischen. So ein Großeinsatz wie in Syke wo die Feuerwehr zum zweiten mal abgebrannt ist währ ja fatal! Also halte deinen Schlauch bereit 
(ich denke mal du hast sicherlich C-Rohr Maß)
Um dich wieder ein bissel aufzubauen!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> na habe ich dich wieder zum lachen gebracht! ***freu***|wavey:


Du der Kugelt sich schon wenn Du sagst " Da oben fliegt ne tote Möwe "
:vikat Zeuch wat er nimmt ist soooo geil...  
nur abgeben will er mir meisstens nichts


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Liebes schwarzes wuselchen was wattwurmlocken hat!

Hier habe ich für dich mal was schönes eingestellt damit du schon Appetit bekommst:

http://img232.*ih.us/img232/9305/pict0672go7.jpg

Das ist ein Poulet noir also schwarzes Huhn original in Frankreich gekauft und verzehrt!
Noch nicht ganz durchgegart aber als es fertig war hatte ich keine Zeit mehr zum Fotografieren, denn dann hätte ich nix abbekommen!

Lass es dir schmecken!

Ich freu mich dann auf deine schwadden Hühnerbeine norddeutsch verkohlt.


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> He he Tanja komm mal wieder runter und bleib locker im Schlüpfer......
> Hab nur geschrieben das Du nicht die letzte sein wirst die absagt und das ist ja nun mal Fakt.
> Kannte ja auch garnicht die Hintergründe Deines absagens.
> Die Familie geht natürlich vor..... Wünsche Deiner Mutter auf jedenfall gute Besserung.
> Wenn 20 Leute zusagen kann man froh sein wenn 10 kommen
> (und das sind Erfahrungswerte )



Welchen Schlüpfer ? :q:q:q:q:q
Danke Euch allen für die Besserungswünsche meiner Mutter :m
Nur leider wird es keine Besserung mehr geben lt. den Ärzten #d:c Es ist zwar sehr hart und sehr schwer , und tut auch weh , aber dennoch hoffe ich das meine Mutter bald nicht mehr leiden muß . :c
Irgendwann werde ich mit Sicherheit bei einem Treffen dabei sein , aber wann das kann ich nicht sagen.
Aber ich bin mir sicher das ihr einen riesen Spaß haben werdet  Und ich hoffe das ich wenigstens Bilder zu sehen bekommen werde , wenn ich schon nicht dabei sein kann :k

Lg Tanja


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Du der Kugelt sich schon wenn Du sagst " Da oben fliegt ne tote Möwe "
> :vikat Zeuch wat er nimmt ist soooo geil...
> nur abgeben will er mir meisstens nichts





dat kannst du alter mann auch gar nich vertragen...


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe das ich wenigstens Bilder zu sehen bekommen werde , wenn ich schon nicht dabei sein kann :k
> Lg Tanja



Klaaar, mit Fotos wird das Board sicherlich versorgt!
Also Kopf hoch und nach vorne schauen!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Liebes schwarzes wuselchen was wattwurmlocken hat!
> 
> Hier habe ich für dich mal was schönes eingestellt damit du schon Appetit bekommst:
> 
> http://img232.*ih.us/img232/9305/pict0672go7.jpg
> 
> *Das ist ein Poulet noir also schwarzes Huhn* original in Frankreich gekauft und verzehrt!
> Noch nicht ganz durchgegart aber als es fertig war hatte ich keine Zeit mehr zum Fotografieren, denn dann hätte ich nix abbekommen!
> 
> Lass es dir schmecken!
> 
> Ich freu mich dann auf deine schwadden Hühnerbeine norddeutsch verkohlt.





...dat is n ordinärer misthaufengröhler...:q


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Klaaar, mit Fotos wird das Board sicherlich versorgt!
> Also Kopf hoch und nach vorne schauen!
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Natürlich Andreas , das Leben geht weiter . 
Aber alle Fotos und nicht nur die aussortierten :q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Michelinmännchen schrieb:


> Natürlich Andreas , das Leben geht weiter .
> Aber alle Fotos und nicht nur die aussortierten :q



nee, die aus dem Separee lassen wir weg!:m

Die bekommst du per PM!|wavey:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...dat is n ordinärer misthaufengröhler...:q



ne ne das verkennst du der hat 1000 Km aufm Tacho und der Geschmack ist Super!


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin miteinander,
so das mit dem Fragezeichen hat sich wohl erledigt. Ich bin dabei:vik:. Werde zwar vermutlich noch Nachts zurück müssen, aber besser als gar nichts. 
Wie gesagt steige ich für nen Absager(in) ein, und wenns nur für den Nudelsalat ist.
@Ute
Kannst den Nudelsalat bei mir eintragen, ausserdem fehlt Senf, den Bringe ich nebst Fleisch und Getränken ebenfalls mit. Fehlt sonst noch was wesentliches??
@tanja
Dir, deiner Mutter und deiner Familie viel Kraft für die nächste Zeit
@wade67 
Was ist das Herz der Walddörfer, und was machst Du dort?
@ all 
Freue mich riesig auf den 24., und werde gegen 11 in Grube sein um den Vorfachexperten über die Schultern zu schauen.


Gruß aus dem Herzen der Walddörfer|wavey:

Malte


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin miteinander,
> so das mit dem Fragezeichen hat sich wohl erledigt. Ich bin dabei:vik:. Werde zwar vermutlich noch Nachts zurück müssen, aber besser als gar nichts.
> 
> Malte



Toll Malte, freu mich dich kennen zu lernen!:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin miteinander,
> so das mit dem Fragezeichen hat sich wohl erledigt. Ich bin dabei:vik:. Werde zwar vermutlich noch Nachts zurück müssen, aber besser als gar nichts.
> Wie gesagt steige ich für nen Absager(in) ein, und wenns nur für den Nudelsalat ist.
> @Ute
> Kannst den Nudelsalat bei mir eintragen, ausserdem fehlt Senf, den Bringe ich nebst Fleisch und Getränken ebenfalls mit. Fehlt sonst noch was wesentliches??
> @tanja
> Dir, deiner Mutter und deiner Familie viel Kraft für die nächste Zeit
> @wade67
> Was ist das Herz der Walddörfer, und was machst Du dort?
> @ all
> Freue mich riesig auf den 24., und werde gegen 11 in Grube sein um den Vorfachexperten über die Schultern zu schauen.
> 
> 
> *Gruß aus dem Herzen der Walddörfer*|wavey:
> 
> Malte





|bigeyes...volksdorf?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> ne ne das verkennst du der hat 1000 Km aufm Tacho und der Geschmack ist Super!




...:q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...:q



Kannst auch was anderes als ..:q

...:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Kannst auch was anderes als ..:q
> 
> ...:q




klar andy...:q:q....:q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> klar andy...:q:q....:q



ja doch net schlecht was du kannst.

Hier habe ich was ganz schönes für dich rausgesucht:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ooooh...danke...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

oh...schulligung andy...hatte ich ganz vergessen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> oh...schulligung andy...hatte ich ganz vergessen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh du muss immer noch einen draufsetzen!

Dann bekommst du den hier:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Liebes schwarzes wuselchen was wattwurmlocken hat!
> 
> Hier habe ich für dich mal was schönes eingestellt damit du schon Appetit bekommst:
> 
> http://img232.*ih.us/img232/9305/pict0672go7.jpg
> 
> 
> Ich freu mich dann auf deine schwadden Hühnerbeine norddeutsch verkohlt.



Der Piepmatz ist doch noch überroh, der lebt ja quasi noch.... 
Nö, so lockt ihr meinen Wusel nicht von meine Brikettfüße weg. Da müßt ihr schon bessere Geschütze auffahren:m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

sekunde bursche...ich mach mich ma eben kurz warm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und dann gehts gleich rund...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Der Piepmatz ist doch noch überroh, der lebt ja quasi noch....
> Nö, so lockt ihr meinen Wusel nicht von meine Brikettfüße weg. Da müßt ihr schon bessere Geschütze auffahren:m




...der lächelt noch


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> 
> Um mal wieder aufś Thema zu kommen#h
> Von wann bis wann wollen wir dann angeln|kopfkrat
> Frage wegen der Wurm Vorbestellung#6
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


Nu Antworte ich dir aber mal.#h
Die genauen Uhrzeiten kennt noch keiner.#d
Ich denke mal so zwischen 16 und 16:30Uhr sollten Wir am Strand eintreffen.
Und wie lange?|rolleyes
Tja! 
Also, 6 Stunden werden dat bestimmt sein. 1 mehr oder weniger. Oder aber auch 2. Aber hängt ja auch wieder vom Wetter ab.
Mir kann es nicht mehr viel ausrichten.
Werde bis dahin meinen neuen Anzug haben. Werde dazu bestimmt die Stiefel von meinem Mann anziehen. Ihm habe ich anscheint die bessern Stiefel besorgt zu haben. 

Viele werden vom Strand aus nach Hause fahren und einige kommen wieder zu uns zurück zum erneuten grillen.  
Und dann werden die Erfahrungen ausgetauscht. |supergri




olli B. schrieb:


> Hallo Wade,
> 
> hatte deswegen heute morgen bei dir angerufen....
> aber wie immer warst du irgendwo drin...|supergri|supergri
> 
> Habe wegen Würmern angefragt... null problemo
> gruß
> olli



Ihr beide past in unsere Mitte |supergri


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> @Wade67
> Hoffentlich kommt dir für den 24. nix dazwischen. So ein Großeinsatz wie in Syke wo die Feuerwehr zum zweiten mal abgebrannt ist währ ja fatal! Also halte deinen Schlauch bereit
> (ich denke mal du hast sicherlich C-Rohr Maß)
> Um dich wieder ein bissel aufzubauen!


Danke für den Aufbauversuch. Alles OK, kein suizitversuch geplant. Bezüchlich meiner Körpermitte kann Olli mich nich mehr treffen. Er lebt frei nach dem Motto: _ein Mann mit einem wie dies`n wird niemals abgewies´n._ Zu bequem sich schnell zu bewegen #h#h#h


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

#d Ute verehrte Badenixe. Paß auf wadde für Sätze losläßt: _Ihr passt beide in unsere Mitte!!!!_ Ich hab`s ja kapiert, allerdings versucht Olli sich wahrscheinlich grad DIE Mitte vorzustellen.#q#q:q:q


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ simonHH
fast richtig....

Gruß aus Bergstedt#h
Malte


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Liebes schwarzes wuselchen was wattwurmlocken hat!
> 
> Hier habe ich für dich mal was schönes eingestellt damit du schon Appetit bekommst:
> 
> http://img232.*ih.us/img232/9305/pict0672go7.jpg
> 
> Das ist ein Poulet noir also schwarzes Huhn original in Frankreich gekauft und verzehrt!
> Noch nicht ganz durchgegart aber als es fertig war hatte ich keine Zeit mehr zum Fotografieren, denn dann hätte ich nix abbekommen!
> 
> Lass es dir schmecken!
> 
> Ich freu mich dann auf deine schwadden Hühnerbeine norddeutsch verkohlt.


 
#dIch hab ja prinzipiell kein problem wenn einer auf Fesselspiele steht. Die tote Taube hat doch eh schon die Arschkarte. MUß MAN DIE DIE DENN AM GRILL AUCH NOCH FESSELN;+;+|uhoh::q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> @ simonHH
> fast richtig....
> 
> Gruß aus Bergstedt#h
> Malte





bergstedt...

is ja gleich umme ecke 

gruß aus oldenfelde (rahlstedt)


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,
schönen Gruß von Socke und Teddy . Das Hühnchen hätten sie gerne als Vorspeise . Bis das Hauptgericht , Frau Simone ,gar und mürbe ist dauert es ja sooo lange |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Oh du muss immer noch einen draufsetzen!
> 
> Dann bekommst du den hier:


 

Also jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz; wie kriegt man(n) so einen smiley hin??? Bitte sag`s mir... ich will das auch können...|laola:


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|wavey: Na Olli alter Grätenjäger, sind wir wohl die einzigen die noch online sind. Fällt Dir noch was produktives ein. Sonst gib Melli `n Klapps und geh in die Falle. Mußt morgen Speichen gradebiegen?


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich hatte gerade eine kleine Meinungsverschiedenheit mit unseren 2,5 jährigen. Er meinte die Nacht wäre schon vorbei. 
Nu schläft er wieder und ich mache dies jetzt auch.:m|schlaf:


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

...ne ne bin auch noch wach.
@ wade67
warst du das neulich der sein autu (das rote mit den blauen Lampen) direkt vor meiner Haustür mitten auf der Strasse abgestellt hat weil ne alte Frau nen Topf aufm Herd hat stehen lassen?
 Gruß aus Bergstedt
Malte


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Jajaja, ich geh ja auch schon. Is ja eh keiner mehr da #d


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> ...ne ne bin auch noch wach.
> @ wade67
> warst du das neulich der sein autu (das rote mit den blauen Lampen) direkt vor meiner Haustür mitten auf der Strasse abgestellt hat weil ne alte Frau nen Topf aufm Herd hat stehen lassen?
> Gruß aus Bergstedt
> Malte


 
Nee, da könnt ich mich drann erinnern. Aber falls sich morgen Abend´n Rettungswagen im Raum Volksdorf, Bergstedt mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit nähert. Bloß Wech. :q:q:q


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na dann waren es wohl Deine Kolegen.
Gruß und Gute Nacht aus Bergstedt
Malte


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz; wie kriegt man(n) so einen smiley hin??? Bitte sag`s mir... ich will das auch können...|laola:



Ganz einfach mach mal nen Rechtsklick drauf und folge dem Link.
oder geh gleich hier hin:
http://www.cheesebuerger.de/smilie.php
Speicher dir nen smilie mit nem Rechtsklick und dann zurück ins Board. Wenn du beim Schreiben bist, dann öffnest du das viereckige ding mit den beiden Bergen daruf oben in der Leiste (5, von rechts) dann geht ein Fenster auf, diesen http kram entfernen und mit nen Rechtsklick deinen Adresse vom Smilie einfügen. Soweit ok?

So zeig mal was du kannst!

Übrigens kannste das auch mit den großen Bildern im Text machen, die sind alle extern gespeichert.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

och alle weg na denn gute n8!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Der Piepmatz ist doch noch überroh, der lebt ja quasi noch....
> Nö, so lockt ihr meinen Wusel nicht von meine Brikettfüße weg. Da müßt ihr schon bessere Geschütze auffahren:m


 #6 Tom auf Dich ist verlass...
Ich brauch wat krosches schaddes und nich sowat blasses.#d
@Andreas !! Sieht aber irgendwie doch ganz legger aus :vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> schönen Gruß von Socke und Teddy . Das Hühnchen hätten sie gerne als Vorspeise . Bis das Hauptgericht , Frau Simone ,gar und mürbe ist dauert es ja sooo lange |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




gar und mürbe? frau simone? hühnchen? hauptgericht? sach ma bursche...soll ich dich n bischen auffrischen?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> So zeig mal was du kannst!


 Ich kanns ich kanns........:m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ich kanns auch...


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> gar und mürbe? frau simone? hühnchen? hauptgericht? sach ma bursche...soll ich dich n bischen auffrischen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simönchen, beruhige Dich. Hornmichel hat doch nur gescherzt.|wavey:





Er weiß doch, das seine Wauwies nur absolut mageres Fleisch fressen dürfen|bigeyes


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich kanns auch...


 Ich aber besser...Ätsch


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> *Er weiß doch, das seine Wauwies nur absolut mageres Fleisch fressen dürfen*|bigeyes





ALDER...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ich aber besser...Ätsch


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ich aber besser...Ätsch





...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Simönchen, beruhige Dich. Hornmichel hat doch nur gescherzt.|wavey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er weiß doch, das seine Wauwies nur absolut mageres Fleisch fressen dürfen|bigeyes


 |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
Der war gut........ Super Ding


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ach,arsch lecken.
hab kein bock mir die ganzen seiten durchzulesen......

um die wattis kümmer ich mich andreas.

und sonst alles firt bei euch??
grüsse aus der nachtschicht....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ach,arsch lecken.
> hab kein bock mir die ganzen seiten durchzulesen......
> 
> um die wattis kümmer ich mich andreas.
> 
> und sonst alles firt bei euch??
> grüsse aus der nachtschicht....





man nich so faul matze...:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ach,arsch lecken.


 Wo hast Du denn Deine Nachtschicht ???????:vik:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ach,arsch lecken.
> 
> Nö, laß mal, ich nasch demnächst in Dame
> 
> hab kein bock mir die ganzen seiten durchzulesen......
> 
> Faule Socke
> 
> um die wattis kümmer ich mich andreas.
> 
> und sonst alles firt bei euch??
> 
> Jau, alles firt. (was immer das auch sein mag)
> 
> grüsse aus der nachtschicht....



Gruß an die Nachtschicht |wavey:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

der pansdörper hat doch schon wieder irgendwat schlechtes geraucht...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> der pansdörper hat doch schon wieder irgendwat schlechtes geraucht...


 Ne ne dat is dat geile Zeuch von Dir
Schlecht ist mir morgen erst


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ne ne dat is dat geile Zeuch von Dir
> Schlecht ist mir morgen erst





....weichei


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ....weichei


Dat kannst Du so auch nicht sagen #d
Weichbirne passt besser...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> man nich so faul matze...:q


 
nene,faul bin ich immer nur zwischen meinen pausen,in den pausen muss ich  ja karten spielen....:vik:



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn Deine Nachtschicht ???????:vik:


 
wenn ich dir das erzähle kriegst nen herzinfakt.
da träumst du nur von ....



nemles schrieb:


> Gruß an die Nachtschicht |wavey:


 
jaja,die mft-ler und meine rechtschreibung.
ich glaub wir werden nie freunde .....:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Dat kannst Du so auch nicht sagen #d




türlich...mir wird ja nich gammelich davon :vik:











und ich red auch nich so wirres zeuch wie du :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> und ich red auch nich so wirres zeuch wie du :q


|bigeyes Das halt ich aber fürn gerücht..........


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> und ich red auch nich so wirres zeuch wie du :q



WZBW:m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> jaja,die mft-ler und meine rechtschreibung.
> ich glaub wir werden nie freunde .....:q



Was sich mag, das neckt sich :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Das halt ich aber fürn gerücht..........


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> WZBW:m


 Jetzt ist der kleine dicke Mann umgefallen..... ""Platsch""
:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> WZBW:m





#d...:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

man hier ist ja wat los.
da haben morgen einige was nachzulesen...

@nemles
ich werd ja hier ganz rot,man jut das ich allein bin.

@simon
hab mal die bestellliste inkl preise fertig gemacht...und sie natürlich zu haus liegen gelassen.
würde dann alles beim brandungsangelshop.de einkaufen
hat da schon jemand erfahrung mit gemacht(mit dem shop)?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> man hier ist ja wat los.
> da haben morgen einige was nachzulesen...
> 
> @nemles
> ich werd ja hier ganz rot,man jut das ich allein bin.
> 
> @simon
> hab mal die bestellliste inkl preise fertig gemacht...und sie natürlich zu haus liegen gelassen.
> würde dann alles beim brandungsangelshop.de einkaufen
> hat da schon jemand erfahrung mit gemacht(mit dem shop)?





prima matze...da liegt se genau richtig. :q
hm...vom hörensagen her soll der shop recht gut sein.aber ansonsten...k.a. #c


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> aber ansonsten...k.a. #c


 wie von so vielen Dingen :k







Hab Dich auch lieb kleiner dicker Mann


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Matze, etwas zum knüppern bringe ich auch noch mit...Hab ja schließlich bei Simönchen aufgepasst.#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Matze, etwas zum knüppern bringe ich auch noch mit...


Bring lieber wat zum Knöpern mit :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Du nun wieder :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ich selber hab bis dahin noch kein eigenes material.
hab aber schon mit simonchen tele,werden das dann irgend wann mal nachholen...
von einem mit 20 jahren angel erfahrung kann man viel lernen ;-)


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ich selber hab bis dahin noch kein eigenes material.
> hab aber schon mit simonchen tele,werden das dann irgend wann mal nachholen...
> von einem mit 20 jahren angel erfahrung kann man viel lernen ;-)




Die Frage jetzt von mir: Viel gute,oder Schlechte Sachen lernen|kopfkrat


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Einen guten Morgen wünsche ich!

Also hier die gute Nachricht des Tages: Ich habe meine Frau rumgekriegt und Sie macht uns für den 24. einen ziki!

Also UTE schreib bei mir bitte mal eine leckere Schale Zaziki dazu!


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Erledigt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guten Morgen ihr alle.
Mit nur kurz mal reinschauen war ja mal wieder nichts.
Ihr wart ja mal wieder ganz schön fleisig.


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

wollte nur mal "kurz" reinschauen und Guten Morgen wünschen #h


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@celler,

wegen dem Brandungsangelshop.de

Habe vor Weihnachten einiges bestellt ( ca. 130EUR ).

Sachen sind alle klasse.

Im Moment läuft wieder eine Bestellung.

Dabei alleine 5 Bücher über die Ostsee.

Will doch mal alles genau kennen lernen, bevor ich andere Strände als die von Fehmarn nutze.

Kann den Shop nur empfehlen.

Fast alles was man zum Brandungsangeln braucht.

Einige Sachen ( z.B. Ersatzspulen für meine Crypton Surf 660 ) habe ich nur dort für einen vernüftigen Preis ( ca. 13 EUR je St. ) gefunden.

Bin mal gespannt wie die letzte Lieferung ist.

Müsste heute eintreffen.

Dann gibts heute abend viel zu lesen.

Viel Spaß am 24.

Ist Dahme eigentlich zu empfehlen?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Ist Dahme eigentlich zu empfehlen?
> Gruß.
> Wiederanfänger.



Komm am 24. vorbei und probier es aus!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hallo Andreas,

habe darüber tatsächlich nachgedacht.

Ist denn da noch Eis bei euch?

Oder war da nie Eis?

Wenn, dann tauche ich spontan auf.

Muss das auch mit Frau und Kinder klären.

Gibt es denn da genug Platz am Strand?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> habe darüber tatsächlich nachgedacht.
> Ist denn da noch Eis bei euch?
> Oder war da nie Eis?
> Wenn, dann tauche ich spontan auf
> Muss das auch mit Frau und Kinder klären.
> Gibt es denn da genug Platz am Strand?
> Gruß.
> Wiederanfänger



Hi, also der Stand sollte doch groß genug für alle sein. Ob Eis oder nicht weiß ich nicht da ich leider leider leider auch nicht anne Küste wohne
Letztes mal hat sich unser Event zufällig mit einer Veranstaltung vom örtlichen Angelverein gekreuzt. Da waren wir wohl 35 Angler auf der Seebrücke und am Strand in Dahme.
Und Notfalls machen wir alle Strände zwischen Fehmarn und Lübeck voll. 
(ich will aber neben Schwarzwusel stehen weil der immer so viel Fängt)
Also las dich von Frau und Kinder freistellen und komm vorbei!:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Die Frage jetzt von mir: Viel gute,oder Schlechte Sachen lernen|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





sowohl als auch,andy :q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Guten Morgen Simone!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Matze, etwas zum knüppern bringe ich auch noch mit...Hab ja schließlich bei Simönchen aufgepasst.#6





so...hast du? |kopfkrat

prima...dann kannst du ja den kursleiter machen. :m

ich kümmer mich derweil um mein leibliches wohl...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Simone!





moin andrea |wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin meine kleine süsse Ferkelbande....#h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Moin meine kleine süsse Ferkelbande....#h






moin oberschweinchen  |wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> (ich will aber neben Schwarzwusel stehen


 Na klar ... da wir ja jetzt Partnerlook tragen..:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Na klar ... da wir ja jetzt Partnerlook tragen..:q





beide die gleiche unterwäsche...wa?! :q:q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Na klar ... da wir ja jetzt Partnerlook tragen..:q





SimonHH schrieb:


> beide die gleiche unterwäsche...wa?! :q:q



nee ich trag mein Haar jetzt offen und habe mir beim Frisör ne Wattwurmfrisur schneidern lassen. 
:lWie Wuselchen halt!:l


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> nee ich trag mein Haar jetzt offen und habe mir beim Frisör nee Wattwurmfrisur schneidern lassen.
> :lWie Wuselchen halt!:l





|bigeyes...damit siehst du bestimmt unglaublich...........aus :q:q :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> nee ich trag mein Haar jetzt offen und habe mir beim Frisör nee Wattwurmfrisur schneidern lassen.
> :lWie Wuselchen halt!:l


 Wurde ja auch mal Zeit dat Du vernünftig aussiehst


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

au bagge


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> au bagge


 Sprech Dich ruhig aus kleiner dicker Mann


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sprech Dich ruhig aus kleiner dicker Mann





wehe,freundchen...du gehst mit andy fremd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...dann is hier achterbahn


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wehe,freundchen...du gehst mit andy fremd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...dann is hier achterbahn


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wuselchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich
Aber ich hab das sagen 
in unserer Beziehung!

Ok du suchst die Angelstelle aus und ich zieh den Wurm auf!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wuselchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich
> Aber ich hab das sagen
> in unserer Beziehung!
> 
> Ok du suchst die Angelstelle aus und ich zieh den Wurm auf!





wat hast du? nix hast du...mein wusel...KLAR!? :r


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wat hast du? nix hast du...mein wusel...KLAR!? :r



Was hältst du den davon?






Wusel....= blau (also wie immer)
Du........= grün
celler....= gelb
UTE......= rosa
ich.......= auch rosa (wie UTE)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Was hältst du den davon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wusel....= blau (also wie immer)
> Du........= grün
> celler....= gelb
> UTE......= rosa
> ich.......= auch rosa (wie UTE)


Juhuuuuuu ..... Also doch GANGBANG :l


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Was hältst du den davon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wusel....= blau (also wie immer)
> Du........= grün
> celler....= gelb
> UTE......= rosa
> ich.......= auch rosa (wie UTE)





...hm...|kopfkrat...arme ute...:m...gute idee,andy


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...hm...|kopfkrat...arme ute...:m...gute idee,andy



Und keiner braucht mehr rumzuzicken:l

ich muss jetzt leider weg! bis nachher.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Und keiner braucht mehr rumzuzicken:l
> 
> ich muss jetzt leider weg! bis nachher.




wer zickt denn hier? |bigeyes   iiiiiich nich....


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ganz einfach mach mal nen Rechtsklick drauf und folge dem Link.
> oder geh gleich hier hin:
> http://www.cheesebuerger.de/smilie.php
> Speicher dir nen smilie mit nem Rechtsklick und dann zurück ins Board. Wenn du beim Schreiben bist, dann öffnest du das viereckige ding mit den beiden Bergen daruf oben in der Leiste (5, von rechts) dann geht ein Fenster auf, diesen http kram entfernen und mit nen Rechtsklick deinen Adresse vom Smilie einfügen. Soweit ok?
> 
> So zeig mal was du kannst!
> 
> Übrigens kannste das auch mit den großen Bildern im Text machen, die sind alle extern gespeichert.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


Vielen Dank sagt der:






olli B


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Vielen Dank sagt der:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> olli B


 





Ich kann es....

Hab mich glaub ich verknallt..
Danke Hai score


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ich auch 





  juhu


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

sodele...köfferchen is gepackt...kann losgehn :vik:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Ich kann es....
> 
> Hab mich glaub ich verknallt..
> Danke Hai score



oh nee nich noch einer .....ich bin doch schon mit wuelchen ein Paar!

@UTE
Schau mal was ich gerade gekauft habe:

http://img299.*ih.us/img299/8905/15012009301lk0.jpg

dann haben wir bald Grillkohle satt.

Nur Ananas habe ich nicht mit gebracht. Stell dir vor alle Scheiben kaputt! Alle hatten ein Loch in der Mitte!
(man war der flach)


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> sodele...köfferchen is gepackt...kann losgehn :vik:




Wie jetze|kopfkrat Köferchen für den 24ten schon gepackt|uhoh: heute ist doch erst der 15te,oder habe ich ein paar tage verpennt|kopfkrat


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Wie jetze|kopfkrat Köferchen für den 24ten schon gepackt|uhoh: heute ist doch erst der 15te,oder habe ich ein paar tage verpennt|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.




:q...nee andy,haste nich.

aber erfahrungsgemäß fehlt eh dat ein oder andere teil,was einem aber erst 1-2 tage später auf- bzw. einfällt. deswegen...jetzt schon köfferchen packen.


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> oh nee nich noch einer .....ich bin doch schon mit wuelchen ein Paar!
> 
> @UTE
> Schau mal was ich gerade gekauft habe:
> 
> http://img299.*ih.us/img299/8905/15012009301lk0.jpg
> 
> dann haben wir bald Grillkohle satt.
> 
> Nur Ananas habe ich nicht mit gebracht. Stell dir vor alle Scheiben kaputt! Alle hatten ein Loch in der Mitte!
> (man war der flach)


 

ne der war gut|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:m


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Na dann bin ich aber froh,dass ich nur meine Angelsachen mitnehmen muss:q
Auto ist dann eh voll kein platz mehr für nen Köfferchen


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich aber froh,dass ich nur meine Angelsachen mitnehmen muss:q
> Auto ist dann eh voll kein platz mehr für nen Köfferchen
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





in meinem köfferchen sind auch nur meine angelutensilien...der rot/weiß gestreifte badeanzug geht extra :q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> in meinem köfferchen sind auch nur meine angelutensilien...der rot/weiß gestreifte badeanzug geht extra :q



Du möchtest wohl Ute in sachen baden folgen|kopfkrat
Lasse dir sagen. Da wirst du zu ner Prinzessin so kalt is dat Wasser:m
Ich sagś ja immer, nur die harten kommen in den garten:q


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Du möchtest wohl Ute in sachen baden folgen|kopfkrat
> Lasse dir sagen. Da wirst du zu ner Prinzessin so kalt is dat Wasser:m
> Ich sagś ja immer, nur die harten kommen in den garten:q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





:q...


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich aber froh,dass ich nur meine Angelsachen mitnehmen muss:q
> Auto ist dann eh voll kein platz mehr für nen Köfferchen





SimonHH schrieb:


> in meinem köfferchen sind auch nur meine angelutensilien...der rot/weiß gestreifte badeanzug geht extra :q



...emm wofür brauchen wird denn Angelsachen, die Partyausstattung reicht doch!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

uff...hab dat angelköfferchen grad ma auffe waage gestellt...|bigeyes...

47kg


...ich glaub...ich nehm ma n paar bleie raus


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> ...emm wofür brauchen wird denn Angelsachen, die Partyausstattung reicht doch!





...der rot/weiß gestreifte badeanzug ist die partyausstattung


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> uff...hab dat angelköfferchen grad ma auffe waage gestellt...|bigeyes...
> 
> 47kg
> 
> 
> ...ich glaub...ich nehm ma n paar bleie raus



Reist du mit dem Flugzeug an oder warum ist dir das zu schwer?


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> uff...hab dat angelköfferchen grad ma auffe waage gestellt...|bigeyes...
> 
> 47kg
> 
> 
> ...ich glaub...ich nehm ma n paar bleie raus




Wolltest du hier Einziehen|kopfkrat
Mal davon abgesehen habe ich früher viel mehr gerödel an den Strand genommen:q habe nur noch das notwendige mit#6


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Reist du mit dem Flugzeug an oder warum ist dir das zu schwer?




nee...hubschraubär


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Wolltest du hier Einziehen|kopfkrat
> Mal davon abgesehen habe ich früher viel mehr gerödel an den Strand genommen:q habe nur noch das notwendige mit#6
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.




da is auch nur dat notwendigste drin...incl. erste-hilfe einrichtung :q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> nee...hubschraubär




Hättest mal lieber Lasten Hubschraubär sagen sollen|uhoh:



Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...der rot/weiß gestreifte badeanzug ist die partyausstattung


 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes...Schwuchteltreffen ??? glaub ich bleib Zuhause


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> da is auch nur dat notwendigste drin...incl. erste-hilfe einrichtung :q



Erste hilfe Einrichtung|kopfkrat nen Krankenhaus haben wir hier auch und für kleine OPś habe ich nen stumpfes Messer dabei:m


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes...Schwuchteltreffen ??? glaub ich bleib Zuhause




Ne ne Micha.

Dat kannste mir nicht antun mit den ganzen verrückten alleine #d


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Ne ne Micha.
> 
> Dat kannste mir nicht antun mit den ganzen verrückten alleine #d
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


Obwohl der kleine dicke Mann als Tunte ....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.......???????
Vielleicht komm ich doch :q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Obwohl der kleine dicke Mann als Tunte ....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.......???????
> Vielleicht komm ich doch :q




Zur not nehmen wir Ihn als Wasserkugel#6


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Obwohl der kleine dicke Mann als Tunte ....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.......???????
> Vielleicht komm ich doch :q



Reite doch nicht immer so auf Simone rum, da werde ich noch neidisch!:c


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> habe darüber tatsächlich nachgedacht.
> 
> Ist denn da noch Eis bei euch?
> 
> Oder war da nie Eis?
> 
> Wenn, dann tauche ich spontan auf.
> 
> Muss das auch mit Frau und Kinder klären.
> 
> Gibt es denn da genug Platz am Strand?
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger


Eis??
Nix Eis.
Bis die Ostsee zufriet muss noch weit aus mehr Kälte kommen.
Hier mal einen Link zum beobachten.
http://www.ostseeferienland.de/dahm...ink_path=/dahme/de/derort/webcams/webcams.php

Wenn wir viel zu viele werden sollten, könnte man ja auch zwei Gruppen bilden. Die eine Gruppe geht zum Leuchtturm und die andere zur Schleuse.
Und dann haben wir hinterher reichlich zu besprechen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






HAI-score schrieb:


> Was hältst du den davon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wusel....= blau (also wie immer)
> Du........= grün
> celler....= gelb
> UTE......= rosa
> ich.......= auch rosa (wie UTE)


Könnte mich an diese Gruppe gewöhnen.







HAI-score schrieb:


> oh nee nich noch einer .....ich bin doch schon mit wuelchen ein Paar!
> 
> @UTE
> Schau mal was ich gerade gekauft habe:
> 
> http://img299.*ih.us/img299/8905/15012009301lk0.jpg
> 
> dann haben wir bald Grillkohle satt.
> 
> Nur Ananas habe ich nicht mit gebracht. Stell dir vor alle Scheiben kaputt! Alle hatten ein Loch in der Mitte!
> (man war der flach)


Ja.
Nu haben wir reichlich Kohle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Deine, die von Andreas und von Tom.
Mensch bin ich Glücklich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tja. Und mit der Ananas?
Such weiter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich verlasse mich auf dich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Andy1608 schrieb:


> Du möchtest wohl Ute in sachen baden folgen|kopfkrat
> Lasse dir sagen. Da wirst du zu ner Prinzessin so kalt is dat Wasser:m
> Ich sagś ja immer, nur die harten kommen in den garten:q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


Und dann muss ich das Prinzechin  retten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






SimonHH schrieb:


> uff...hab dat angelköfferchen grad ma auffe waage gestellt...|bigeyes...
> 
> 47kg
> 
> 
> ...ich glaub...ich nehm ma n paar bleie raus



Bleie??
Was willste mit Bleie??










Mehr brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Erste hilfe Einrichtung|kopfkrat nen Krankenhaus haben wir hier auch und für kleine OPś habe ich nen stumpfes Messer dabei:m
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





oh man andy...ne erste-hilfe einrichtung setzt sich zusammen aus ner buddl rum und ner thermoskanne glühwein. 
angelst wohl nur im sommer...wa?! :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Mehr brauchen wir nicht.


 #6 So kenn ich Dich Herzilein.....#6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

der badeanzug is für wuselchen...nich für mich,falls hier missverständnisse aufkommen sollten :q

wuselchen...meine kleine schwule tucke...:l


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes...Schwuchteltreffen ??? glaub ich bleib Zuhause



Nie und nimmer.



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Obwohl der kleine dicke Mann als Tunte ....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.......???????
> Vielleicht komm ich doch :q


Wird ganz schön lustig werden. 




HAI-score schrieb:


> Reite doch nicht immer so auf Simone rum, da werde ich noch neidisch!:c










Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6 So kenn ich Dich Herzilein.....#6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Bleie??
> Was willste mit Bleie??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mehr brauchen wir nicht.




meinst du,ich häng mir ne scheibe ananas an wirbel und werf bis nach dänemark? :q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> oh man andy...ne erste-hilfe einrichtung setzt sich zusammen aus ner buddl rum und ner thermoskanne glühwein.
> angelst wohl nur im sommer...wa?! :q




Oh man,wenn ich so an den Teich fahren würde würden die Leute denken ich bin Karpfen Angler:q Dann würde mich meine LAG vor die Tür setzen und sagen "Schlaf bei den Fischen"#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mal was anderes:

Wie viele Andreas und Micha´s kommen eigentlich?

Wenn UTE dann am 24. sagt: 
Andreas und Micha schlafen im Doppelbett Haus 3 wird es ja ganz schön eng!#q


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

An alle:

wat ein geiler Haufen...
Muss schon weinen vor lachen...

Wie soll man(n) da am 24. nen kühlen Kopf bewahren und den Wattwurm( nich den von wade67 ) an die richtige stelle bringen...

Nur weiter so:m|jump:


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Wie viele Andreas und Micha´s kommen eigentlich?
> 
> Wenn UTE dann am 24. sagt:
> Andreas und Micha schlafen im Doppelbett Haus 3 wird es ja ganz schön eng!#q





Is ja nichts mit so ein aller Weltś Name#6 Da hat die Simone es doch viel besser|kopfkrat

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Is ja nichts mit so ein aller Weltś Name#6 Da hat die Simone es doch viel besser|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





 ich bin EINZIG... nicht artig 

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich bin EINZIG... nicht artig
> 
> :vik::vik::vik:






Der glaube soll ja Berge versetzen


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich bin EINZIG... nicht artig
> 
> :vik::vik::vik:



Wir werden erst mal prüfen ob du auch so gut angeln kannst wie du schreiben kannst, erst danach wirst du gelobt.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wir werden erst mal prüfen ob du auch so gut angeln kannst wie du schreiben kannst, erst danach wirst du gelobt.




Um Himmels willen doch nicht noch loben#d Dann kommt der gute nicht mehr auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück|uhoh:


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ihr seid neugierig? ihr wollt wissen,wie ich aussehe? gut...bitte sehr.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Habt ihr eigentlich alle Urlaub das ihr den ganzen Tag im Board online sein könnt???


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wir werden erst mal prüfen ob du auch so gut angeln kannst wie du schreiben kannst, erst danach wirst du gelobt.




du kannst ma n finger inne steckdose stecken und prüfen,ob strom drauf is......lümml


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich gehe Nachts arbeiten,wenn alle normalen Menschen schlafen:q


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Ich gehe Nachts arbeiten,wenn alle *normalen Menschen *schlafen:q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



Gut dann passt du ja zu uns!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

im gesammten trööt hat bisher noch nicht ein "normaler" mensch geschrieben...|rolleyes 







...wollt ich nur mal so erwähnen :m


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wuste doch das ich hier richtig bin#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Wuste doch das ich hier richtig bin#h
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So muss erstmal in den Laden nen Kaffee trinken und dann meine Ruten wieder holen,damit ich vernünftiges Geschirr am 24ten habe:m
Bis später#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> So muss erstmal in den Laden nen Kaffee trinken und dann meine Ruten wieder holen,damit ich vernünftiges Geschirr am 24ten habe:m
> Bis später#h
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





grüß schön...|wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ihr seid neugierig? ihr wollt wissen,wie ich aussehe? gut...bitte sehr.


 |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat...... ja der Kopf kommt hin
rund,dick und aufgeblasen................


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat...... ja der Kopf kommt hin
> rund,dick und aufgeblasen................





ich wäre froh,wenn ich n paar kilo weniger wiegen würde...musst mich aber nich 100x am tach dran erinnern,micha






und an alle anderen: spart euch bitte zu diesem posting irgendwelche komentare.danke.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich wäre froh,wenn ich n paar kilo weniger wiegen würde...musst mich aber nich 100x am tach dran erinnern,micha
> 
> 
> und an alle anderen: spart euch bitte zu diesem posting irgendwelche komentare.danke.


Mönchen.!!!!.... meine kleine super schlanke Gazelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(besser so.......


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Um Himmels willen doch nicht noch loben#d Dann kommt der gute nicht mehr auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück|uhoh:
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.




Dazu müßte er aber erst mal abheben können :m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich wäre froh,wenn ich n paar kilo weniger wiegen würde...musst mich aber nich 100x am tach dran erinnern,micha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und an alle anderen: spart euch bitte zu diesem posting irgendwelche komentare.danke.




Okay, kein Kommentar


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Dazu müßte er aber erst mal abheben können :m






|uhoh:... n.c.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ist dies nicht dein Abbild?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Dazu müßte er aber erst mal abheben können :m


 |muahah:...... (i sog nix mehr)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

so ihr lieben...schlechte nachricht...ich muß aus beruflichen gründen meine teilnahme absagen.
wünsch euch mega viel spaß...vielleicht klappts beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Ist dies nicht dein Abbild?


|bigeyes Der Füdden kommt bestimmt hin..


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ach Simone... Man sacht doch immer:

WICHTIG IST DASS,WAS AUS DEM HERZEN KOMMT


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> so ihr lieben...schlechte nachricht...ich muß aus beruflichen gründen meine teilnahme absagen.
> wünsch euch mega viel spaß...vielleicht klappts beim nächsten mal.


|kopfkrat |bigeyes Nu hamma Ihn zu doll geärgert.....
 :vik:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> so ihr lieben...schlechte nachricht...ich muß aus beruflichen gründen meine teilnahme absagen.
> wünsch euch mega viel spaß...vielleicht klappts beim nächsten mal.



Dasch ja man doof #d Kannste Deinen Boß nicht auf seelische Grausamkeit verklagen???


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ganz ehrlich...ich habe drum gebeten (wenn auch vielleicht etwas undeutlich) die anspielungen auf meine nicht ganz schlanke figur zu unterlassen...und wat is? 
3 leute kloppen voll rein...dat is nur zum :v und unterste schublade.
ich weis,das es sicherlich nicht böse gemeint ist...aber bevor das noch 8 tage so weiter geht und am tag des treffens eventuell auch noch...bleib ich lieber zu hause.
so...streicht mich aus der liste und fertig.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Simon, Ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei Dir und verspreche, das so etwas nie mehr vorkommt.
Wenn man rumalbert und Spässchen macht, schlägt man vielleicht mal über die Strenge. Das wollte ich mit Sicherheit nicht und werde so etwas auch zukünftig unterlassen.

Ich freue mich immer, wenn ich Dich treffe und das weißt Du. Von daher wäre ich froh, wenn Du beim Treffen dabei wärst.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Falls ich mit meiner Aussage auch über die Strenge geschlagen habe, tut es mir ebenfalls leid...(Was ja so gesehen nicht böse gemeint war!!!!)
Außerdem bist du nen klasse Typ (der, der mich ne Std früher zum Kaffee gebeten hat bei Wusel)

Vllt. sei noch kurz gesagt, dass es nicht immer ganz einfach ist, Spaß von Ernst zu unterscheiden, vorallem beim Schreiben und bei manchen Leuten (wie beispielsweise du) ist noch schwieriger)


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich...ich habe drum gebeten (wenn auch vielleicht etwas undeutlich) die anspielungen auf meine nicht ganz schlanke figur zu unterlassen...und wat is?
> 3 leute kloppen voll rein...dat is nur zum :v und unterste schublade.
> ich weis,das es sicherlich nicht böse gemeint ist...aber bevor das noch 8 tage so weiter geht und am tag des treffens eventuell auch noch...bleib ich lieber zu hause.
> so...streicht mich aus der liste und fertig.



*Das ist jetzt unfair.
Du hast die ganze Zeit mit rumgealbert.
Wie soll man da wissen, das der eine Satz nu ernst gemeint ist?
Damit hat nu keiner gerechnet, das du dich angegriffen fühlst.
Überleg es dir noch mal.
Hättest ja auch mal am Telefon was sagen können, das es dir zu weit geht.
Hat nicht fast jeder ein paar Kilos zuviel?
*


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Nun finde ich deine Antwort echt ziemlich Zickig!!!

Wie Ute und ich auch bereits geschrieben haben, hast du mit "rumgealbert" und es ist echt schwer dann den Unterschied zu machen |rolleyes

Keiner von uns hat es in irgenderiner Art und Weise böse gemeint mit dir!! 

Sorry, aber dein letztes Posting kann ich nicht nachvollzeihen, nicht bei diesem rumflachsen, was wir hier machen!!!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Nun finde ich deine Antwort echt ziemlich Zickig!!!
> 
> Wie Ute und ich auch bereits geschrieben haben, hast du mit "rumgealbert" und es ist echt schwer dann den Unterschied zu machen |rolleyes
> 
> Keiner von uns hat es in irgenderiner Art und Weise böse gemeint mit dir!!
> 
> Sorry, aber dein letztes Posting kann ich nicht nachvollzeihen, nicht bei diesem rumflachsen, was wir hier machen!!!





ok...hast recht marco.war n bischen sehr vorschnell geschossen.ich werde es rausnehmen.

und nochmal zum verständnis:

ich bin und war und werde hier auf niemanden böse oder sauer oder was weis ich sein.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

so...und nu is schluss mit dieser sache.das ding is erledigt und gut.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ähm... Hab heute mal mit Jens im Anglertreff Neustadt teleniert.

Kein Problem bei die Watti-Versorgung #h

Hab mir welche bestellt, von daher alles im grünen Bereich |rolleyes


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Simone !! Kleiner süsser d....r  Scheizzer wat ist los mit Dir ??
So zickig kenn ich Dich ja garnicht.... durftes Du paar Tage nicht auf die Mutti oder wat.:q....
Du verarscht doch die Leute hier auch täglich und dat nimmt Dir doch auch keiner Übel ..oder ?? Wir veraschen uns doch hier alle rund um die Uhr und das ist doch auch das schöne an diesem Trööt.... Wusste garnicht das Du so zart beseidet bist...
Hmmm... denn muss ich ja jetzt immer genau drauf achten wat ich schreiben tu.....#c


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> @Simone !! Kleiner süsser d....r  Scheizzer wat ist los mit Dir ??
> So zickig kenn ich Dich ja garnicht.... durftes Du paar Tage nicht auf die Mutti oder wat.:q....
> Du verarscht doch die Leute hier auch täglich und dat nimmt Dir doch auch keiner Übel ..oder ?? Wir veraschen uns doch hier alle rund um die Uhr und das ist doch auch das schöne an diesem Trööt.... Wusste garnicht das Du so zart beseidet bist...
> Hmmm... denn muss ich ja jetzt immer genau drauf achten wat ich schreiben tu.....#c




micha...du mein herzallerliebster arsch...koch mir am 24. ja n anständigen kaffee und brat mir bitte 2 dorschbuletten...:l


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Einen guten Morgen wünsche ich!
> 
> Also hier die gute Nachricht des Tages: Ich habe meine Frau rumgekriegt und Sie macht uns für den 24. einen ziki!
> 
> Also UTE schreib bei mir bitte mal eine leckere Schale Zaziki dazu!


 
ach du shize,und ich sitz in dem auto vwo der zakaziki mit transportiert wird...



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> habe darüber tatsächlich nachgedacht.
> 
> Ist denn da noch Eis bei euch?
> 
> Oder war da nie Eis?
> 
> Wenn, dann tauche ich spontan auf.
> 
> Muss das auch mit Frau und Kinder klären.
> 
> Gibt es denn da genug Platz am Strand?
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger


 
einfach mal vorbei schauen und spaß haben,ist ne ganz lustige runde......



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wurde ja auch mal Zeit dat Du vernünftig aussiehst


 
dat musst du gerade sagen |bigeyes



HAI-score schrieb:


> Was hältst du den davon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wusel....= blau (also wie immer)
> Du........= grün
> celler....= gelb
> UTE......= rosa
> ich.......= auch rosa (wie UTE)


 
dream team :vik:



SimonHH schrieb:


> uff...hab dat angelköfferchen grad ma auffe waage gestellt...|bigeyes...
> 
> 47kg
> 
> 
> ...ich glaub...ich nehm ma n paar bleie raus


 
ohoh,maximal 120 gramm pro blei...
10 kilo anderer gedöns
macht gleich,ach brauch ich garnicht rechnen,über 100 bleie in deinem köfferchen |bigeyes



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes...Schwuchteltreffen ??? glaub ich bleib Zuhause


 
naja du hast auf deinem avater doch auch wat rot weißes an :q



HAI-score schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Wie viele Andreas und Micha´s kommen eigentlich?
> 
> Wenn UTE dann am 24. sagt:
> Andreas und Micha schlafen im Doppelbett Haus 3 wird es ja ganz schön eng!#q


 
nene,in mein bett kommen nicht alle andys und michas,dat könnt ihr vergessen... 



SimonHH schrieb:


> so ihr lieben...schlechte nachricht...ich muß aus beruflichen gründen meine teilnahme absagen.
> wünsch euch mega viel spaß...vielleicht klappts beim nächsten mal.


 

na man jut dat doch nochmal alles geklärt wurde.
wir 2 haben ein ganz spezielles treffen.....:k


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> micha...du mein herzallerliebster arsch...koch mir am 24. ja n anständigen kaffee und brat mir bitte 2 dorschbuletten...:l


 Na siehste geht doch..#6. 
Sooo gefälls Du mir doch schon wieder besser :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> micha...du mein herzallerliebster arsch...koch mir am 24. ja n anständigen kaffee und brat mir bitte 2 dorschbuletten...:l


 fast pünktlich zu meinem schichtbeginn kommt simon wieder online      :k:k:k


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> micha...du mein herzallerliebster arsch...koch mir am 24. ja n anständigen kaffee und brat mir bitte 2 dorschbuletten...:l



Wie jetzt,.... Micha, haddu Dorschfrikadellen zum Frühstück???








Will auch


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wie jetzt,.... Micha, haddu Dorschfrikadellen zum Frühstück???
> 
> 
> 
> Will auch


 Na klar #6.. weisst ja wo ich wohn .. Halb 10 in Deutschland |supergri
Muss nur mal ne Bestandsaufnahme machen... weiss nich wieviele noch im Froster sind
(komisch die gehen immer wech wie warme Semmeldellen |supergri )


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

naja ,so unter warmen brüdern ist dat nun mal so...

hast auch plattfischfrikadellen?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Na klar #6.. weisst ja wo ich wohn .. Halb 10 in Deutschland |supergri
> Muss nur mal ne Bestandsaufnahme machen... weiss nich wieviele noch im Froster sind
> (komisch die gehen immer wech wie warme Semmeldellen |supergri )


 

och seh gerade in wusels signatur das er schon um 24 uhr das treffen in dahme eröffnet.
hab ich da was verpasst???


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

wat macht die bestellung,matze?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> och seh gerade in wusels signatur das er schon um 24 uhr das treffen in dahme eröffnet.
> hab ich da was verpasst???


  Tja der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wat macht die bestellung,matze?


 
hatte dir doch erzählt wie es mit meiner kohle momentan aussieht.
bestellung geht anfang februar raus...
und dann werd ich mich bei dir melden...



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Tja der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


 

ja jetz7t auch noch dicke geschäfte mit den wattis machen wollen  :q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Simone


Wat muß ich hier lesen,von wegen aufgeben#c und dat wegen ner alberei|bla: würde bald mal sagen,du wirst senil #hund dat in dem alter,hoffe nur es trift mich nicht noch
Soll schöne grüße zurück bestellen#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Andy, schon wieder wach und online!


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin Andy, schon wieder wach und online!



Gerade von der Schicht gekommen schnell nen Cappuccino und ab in die Kiste


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Na denn gute n8.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Na denn gute n8.





Danke,bis später#h#h#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Simone
> 
> 
> Wat muß ich hier lesen,von wegen aufgeben#c und dat wegen ner alberei|bla: würde bald mal sagen,du wirst senil #hund dat in dem alter,hoffe nur es trift mich nicht noch
> Soll schöne grüße zurück bestellen#h
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





...ich glaub,ich muß ma richtig ein saufen gehn...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

jo andy...schlaf schön |gutenach


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moinsen ihr pflaumen.

 @andy
wat?du willst ins bett,ich glaub dann wohl eher du wirst senil....
ich komm auch gerade aus der nachtschicht und fühl mich noch recht fit ;-)

@andreas
wattibestellung ist raus ...

@simon
alles fit am frühen morgen?
wie gehts dem kleinen?
hab da jetzt nochmal ne frage.
könnt günstig 8 rollen taperline von zebco bekommen 0,37-0,57 220 m
wat sagst?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen ihr pflaumen.
> 
> @andy
> wat?du willst ins bett,ich glaub dann wohl eher du wirst senil....
> ich komm auch gerade aus der nachtschicht und fühl mich noch recht fit ;-)
> 
> @andreas
> wattibestellung ist raus ...
> 
> @simon
> alles fit am frühen morgen?
> wie gehts dem kleinen?
> hab da jetzt nochmal ne frage.
> könnt günstig 8 rollen taperline von zebco bekommen 0,37-0,57 220 m
> wat sagst?





moin matze...

och,dem lütten gehts allerbest #6
was sollen die taperlines kosten?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Celler
haste mitgekriegt das ich dich schon um 8.00 Uhr abhole, damit wir noch an simones Kurs teilnehmen können: Wie fange ich 50 Dorsche in einer Nacht mit einem selbstgebautem Vorfach !:m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> @Celler
> haste mitgekriegt das ich dich schon um 8.00 Uhr abhole, damit wir noch an simones Kurs teilnehmen können: Wie fange ich 50 Dorsche in einer Nacht mit einem selbstgebautem Vorfach !:m




ich glaub....matze hat recht


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@simon
ca.30 euro....

@hai
macht euch nur alle lustig....
ich hab das mi simon schon klar gemacht,bald wollt ihr nur noch vorfächer aus unserem haus für teures geld kaufen...wartet ab....
mir nützt dieser kurs nichts,da ich kein eigenes material haben,bin bisschen knapp bei kasse und werd erst anfang februar meine grossbestellung aufgeben..


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin matze...
> 
> och,dem lütten gehts allerbest #6


 
dat ist schön zu hören



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich glaub....matze hat recht


 

;+;+;+ich hab immer recht nur weiß ich gerade nicht was du meinst?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> @hai
> macht euch nur alle lustig....
> ich hab das mi simon schon klar gemacht,bald wollt ihr nur noch vorfächer aus unserem haus für teures geld kaufen...wartet ab....
> mir nützt dieser kurs nichts,da ich kein eigenes material haben,bin bisschen knapp bei kasse und werd erst anfang februar meine grossbestellung aufgeben..



Also jetzt sag mir mal was für "Material" ihr meint! Baut Ihr vergoldete Vorfächer oder was??? Ich brauche da Schnur, Haken, Wirbel und nen bissel Perlen für? Das hab ich alles in meiner Kiste rumfliegen und gebe dir oder einen anderen gern was ab.

*Also sag mir mal was mir noch fehlt!*;+

...und haste das mit *8.00 UHR* jetzt endlich begriffen, das ist mein dritter Versuch das mit dir abzusprechen!!!|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> dat ist schön zu hören
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;+;+;+ich hab immer recht nur weiß ich gerade nicht was du meinst?



dito;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin moin!

gestern sin meine neuen Ultegras gekommen:vik::vik::vik:.....und meine Frau weis von nix:gund von meinen neuen Stöckern erst recht nix....die bringt mich um... 

gleich mal bespullt und nun warten sie auf den großen Einsatz!

@matze: Watties sind geordert, allerdings 20 pro Nase mehr


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> matze...ruf mir ma kurz an,bitte.



Irgendwie fühle ich mich jetzt ausgegrenzt


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Also jetzt sag mir mal was für "Material" ihr meint! Baut Ihr vergoldete Vorfächer oder was??? Ich brauche da Schnur, Haken, Wirbel und nen bissel Perlen für? Das hab ich alles in meiner Kiste rumfliegen und gebe dir oder einen anderen gern was ab.
> 
> *Also sag mir mal was mir noch fehlt!*;+
> 
> ...und haste das mit *8.00 UHR* jetzt endlich begriffen, das ist mein dritter Versuch das mit dir abzusprechen!!!|gr:|gr:|gr:


 
naja klar hab ichs begriffen.
zu der vorfach geschichte,ich hab mein plan zu haus,da gehört noch einiges mehr zu aber danke das du mir zum üben bisschen was ereit stellst......
0.60 hauptschnur
0.35 mundschnur
wirbel bis 15 kg
perlen in verschiedenen farben und grössen
diese weitwurfklipps
stopper
und und und...

@simon
schick mir mal deine home nummer,hab sie aus dem arbeitshandy nicht in mein privtes gespeichert



SimonHH schrieb:


> matze...ruf mir ma kurz an,bitte.


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@matze: mit material kann ich dir aushelfen...hab genuch von diesem plünkram


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> gestern sin meine neuen Ultegras gekommen:vik::vik::vik:.....und meine Frau weis von nix:gund von meinen neuen Stöckern erst recht nix....die bringt mich um...
> 
> gleich mal bespullt und nun warten sie auf den großen Einsatz!
> 
> @matze: Watties sind geordert, allerdings 20 pro Nase mehr


 
will ja nicht rum spinnen,bin dir ja dankbar.
aber was soll ich mit 100 watis?
hab letztes mal schon 25 weg geworfen von meinen 75...
kannst mir ja mal den preis per pn dafür schicken

trotzdem danke erstmal #6



HAI-score schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühle ich mich jetzt ausgegrenzt


 

nummer her,wir machen ne konferenz.
ihr solltet nur wissen das ich noch ne andere nebentätigkeit betreibe,könnte sein das ihr auf meine arbeitsnummer (0900)umgeleitet werdet ;-)
ne,spaß....


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> naja klar hab ichs begriffen.
> zu der vorfach geschichte,ich hab mein plan zu haus,da gehört noch einiges mehr zu aber danke das du mir zum üben bisschen was ereit stellst......
> 0.60 hauptschnur
> 0.35 mundschnur
> wirbel bis 15 kg
> perlen in verschiedenen farben und grössen
> *diese weitwurfklipps*
> stopper
> und und und...



emm weitwufklippse hab ich keine #c

sonst bin ich (und somit du auch) eigentlich ausgestattet:vik:

Kannst ja dafür mit kaltgetränk ausgleichen


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> @matze: mit material kann ich dir aushelfen...hab genuch von diesem plünkram


 

na das wird ja immer besser..
hai scoe,ja ich habs verstanden 
8 uhr Abfahrt in Eschede


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> na das wird ja immer besser..
> hai scoe,ja ich habs verstanden
> 8 uhr Abfahrt in Eschede



na endlich er hats begriffen #6


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> will ja nicht rum spinnen,bin dir ja dankbar.
> aber was soll ich mit 100 watis?



den rest nehm ich mit....also bekommst du nur 80...mach mir daraus ne schöne tunke


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> emm weitwufklippse hab ich keine #c
> 
> sonst bin ich (und somit du auch) eigentlich ausgestattet:vik:
> 
> Kannst ja dafür mit kaltgetränk ausgleichen


 

jaja,jetzt wieder dicke sprüche reißen und wenn wir dann mit dem angeln fertig sind,sind tom und ich wieder die einzigen die von dem abend nicht mehr soviel wissen |uhoh:
ihr habt dann ja wieder eure ausreden,dass ihr fahren müsst |krach:

trotzdem freu ich mich schon mit dir in unsere frisch bezogenen betten zu hüpfen:l
vielleicht sollten wir uns vorher (du rosanes und ich blaues)bettzeugs holen.
dann haben wir auch für alle anderen die frage geklärt.
du bist die frau und ich der postecher...:q


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> jaja,jetzt wieder dicke sprüche reißen und wenn wir dann mit dem angeln fertig sind,sind tom und ich wieder die einzigen die von dem abend nicht mehr soviel wissen |uhoh:




ok ich werd mir mal mühe geben, annährend dein Level zu erreichen, falls ich nich vorher :v


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> .....und meine Frau weis von nix:gund von meinen neuen Stöckern erst recht nix....die bringt mich um...



Unbedingt geheim halten wir brauchen dich doch noch#6


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> trotzdem freu ich mich schon mit dir in unsere frisch bezogenen betten zu hüpfen:l
> vielleicht sollten wir uns vorher (du rosanes und ich blaues)bettzeugs holen.
> dann haben wir auch für alle anderen die frage geklärt.
> du bist die frau und ich der postecher...:q



Eins ist mit jetzt klar! *Ich schlaf mit dem Rücken an der Wand*!


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

so muss jetzt bischen arbeiten:c....mein chef kommt gleich, bis später


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> so muss jetzt bischen arbeiten:c....mein chef kommt gleich, bis später



bis denne#h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...ich glaub,ich muß ma richtig ein saufen gehn...



Das mach mal.
Übe aber nicht zu dolle.



celler schrieb:


> @simon
> ca.30 euro....
> 
> @hai
> macht euch nur alle lustig....
> ich hab das mi simon schon klar gemacht,bald wollt ihr nur noch vorfächer aus unserem haus für teures geld kaufen...wartet ab....
> mir nützt dieser kurs nichts,da ich kein eigenes material haben,bin bisschen knapp bei kasse und werd erst anfang februar meine grossbestellung aufgeben..



Ich habe bis jetzt auch noch nichts. Werde mir auch evlt. nur ganz wenig holen. Habe wieder mal fast 300€ ausgegeben.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> ok ich werd mir mal mühe geben, annährend dein Level zu erreichen, falls ich nich vorher :v


 

na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ob du auch von damals erzählst :q



HAI-score schrieb:


> Eins ist mit jetzt klar! *Ich schlaf mit dem Rücken an der Wand*!


 
man gut das da keine wand ist #h



Ute schrieb:


> Das mach mal.
> Übe aber nicht zu dolle.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe bis jetzt auch noch nichts. Werde mir auch evlt. nur ganz wenig holen. Habe wieder mal fast 300€ ausgegeben.


 

wat hast dir denn geholt?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> gestern sin meine neuen Ultegras gekommen:vik::vik::vik:.....und meine Frau weis von nix:gund von meinen neuen Stöckern erst recht nix....die bringt mich um...


 #6 Schönes Ding Chrischan !!! Glückwunsch....:m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Von euch inspiriert habe ich mir eben noch mal was zum knüpfen bestellt! 
Hoffentlich kommt das auch bis zum event.#c

@Schwarzwusel: Amnesia habe ich dann auch!|supergri


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

wuselchen...wat machen die bulettenvorräte?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Von euch inspiriert habe ich mir eben noch mal was zum knüpfen bestellt!
> Hoffentlich kommt das auch bis zum event.#c
> 
> @Schwarzwusel: Amnesia habe ich dann auch!|supergri





imma logga,andy...wenn nich...is dat och keene katasschtrofe :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> @Schwarzwusel: Amnesia habe ich dann auch!|supergri


 #6 Gibt auch nix besseres :k


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wuselchen...wat machen die bulettenvorräte?


 |kopfkrat|kopfkrat.......#c#c#c noch nicht geguckt
Zu Not mach ich neue .. 
Hab ja noch 95 Dorsche eingefroren |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat.......#c#c#c noch nicht geguckt
> Zu Not mach ich neue ..
> Hab ja noch 95 Dorsche eingefroren |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes





jaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaa.....:vik::vik::vik:  #6


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat.......#c#c#c noch nicht geguckt
> Zu Not mach ich neue ..
> Hab ja noch 95 Dorsche eingefroren |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



Für mich auch so 7 bis 8 Stück bitte!#h


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

also doch "perfektes Dinner" n  in dahme


|laola:


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6 Schönes Ding Chrischan !!! Glückwunsch....:m



:mDanke! Dazu noch zwei neue Shimano Stöcker und ab geht der Peter :vik:. Mal eben so 500 Tacken verhauen....|kopfkrat



HAI-score schrieb:


> Von euch inspiriert habe ich mir eben
> @Schwarzwusel: Amnesia habe ich dann auch!|supergri



mit Amnesia knüppel ich mir meine auch!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> :mDanke! Dazu noch zwei neue Shimano Stöcker und ab geht der Peter :vik:. Mal eben so 500 Tacken verhauen....|kopfkrat


 Alter Falter......denn gibst ja am 24. viel zu bestaunen


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Alter Falter......denn gibst ja am 24. viel zu bestaunen



Naja hab mein Weinachtsgeld gut investiert:m

Such nur noch nen vernünftiges Dreibein|kopfkrat


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> Such nur noch nen vernünftiges Dreibein|kopfkrat


 Weiss doch Fisherman Partner #6:m dat gute von Cormoran


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

daran hat ich auch schon gedacht...komm aber nicht vorher nach HL
und im i-net wollt ich es mir bestellen, wird aber nicht mehr rechtzeitig ankommen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> komm aber nicht vorher nach HL


 Ich kanns Dir ja besorgen... kein Ding ... bin heute in Lübeck


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> Naja hab mein Weinachtsgeld gut investiert:m



Sagt deine Frau das auch????


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Sagt deine Frau das auch????





frag sie ma,andy :q:q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ich kanns Dir ja besorgen... kein Ding ... bin heute in Lübeck



Was kostet son vernünftiges Dreibein denn, ich habe nur so Dinger inne Erde zu stecken, ist bei Sandstrand aber eigentlich auch kein Problem.


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ich kanns Dir ja besorgen... kein Ding ... bin heute in Lübeck



jaaaa, das wäre supi

hast ne pn!


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> jaaaa, das wäre supi
> 
> hast ne pn!



Weißt du den Preis???


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

nee aber mehr als 50-60 solls nicht kosten


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Sagt deine Frau das auch????


neeee....aber die weis es auch nicht:q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Was kostet son vernünftiges Dreibein denn, ich habe nur so Dinger inne Erde zu stecken, ist bei Sandstrand aber eigentlich auch kein Problem.





Moin moin.

Da bin ich wieder#h

Wenn du ein richtig gutes haben möchtest,gibt es von der Firma Dreibein nen drei bein:q kosten 300-450€ |uhoh: is aber nen geiles Teil,dat kann man bis auf 3m hoch bauen#6 Hätte ich die Kohle über würde ich mir das holen,aber ich habe die Kohle nicht über und daher ist mein drei Bein von Cormoran und kam um die 70€#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> nee aber mehr als 50-60 solls nicht kosten





Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.Da bin ich wieder#h
> Wenn du ein richtig gutes haben möchtest,gibt es von der Firma Dreibein nen drei bein:q kosten 300-450€ |uhoh: is aber nen geiles Teil,dat kann man bis auf 3m hoch bauen#6 Hätte ich die Kohle über würde ich mir das holen,aber ich habe die Kohle nicht über und daher ist mein drei Bein von Cormoran und kam um die 70€#hGruß aus NST.



Moin Andi, hattest du einen guten Tagesschlaf?

Ach ich lass das erst noch mal mit´m Dreibein. 300€? ne ne das geht bei meiner Regierung nicht durch. Auch 60€ ist ja noch ne Hausnummer. Ich habe ja noch ne kleine Bestellung laufen und für den 24.01. in Dahme haben wir Sandstrand wenn ich mich nicht irre. Also ich pikse mich dann am Strand fest! Danke#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Was kostet son vernünftiges Dreibein denn,


 Das von Cormoran wat ich auch für Chrischan besorge kostet 49,95.... vom Preisleistungsverhältnis her top


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin.

Nen guten Tagesschlaf|kopfkrat Schön wäre es,aber mein kleiner *******r ist am zicken und bocken und meine LAG kommt mal wieder nicht klar mit Ihr#q
Je nach Wind Lage bist du mit deinen Erdspießen im Vorteil,weil die Köderbewegung bei den Erdspießen bei weitem besser ist als bei den Stabilen Dreibeinen:m
Hat es nen besonderen Grund das Ihr Euch soviel geröddel bestellt;+ kommt doch garnicht so oft zum Ostsee angeln|kopfkrat
Manchmal sind die Einfachsten sachen Fängig:q


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Das von Cormoran wat ich auch für Chrischan besorge kostet 49,95.... vom Preisleistungsverhältnis her top



mmmh 49,49€  ...grübel ...grübel   nein nein diesem mal noch nicht.

Aber Herzilein für mich würdest du doch den Weg nach Lübeck  auch machen wenn wir uns denn mal wieder bei UTE treffen oder?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> Nen guten Tagesschlaf|kopfkrat Schön wäre es,aber mein kleiner *******r ist am zicken und bocken und meine LAG kommt mal wieder nicht klar mit Ihr#q
> Je nach Wind Lage bist du mit deinen Erdspießen im Vorteil,weil die Köderbewegung bei den Erdspießen bei weitem besser ist als bei den Stabilen Dreibeinen:m
> Hat es nen besonderen Grund das Ihr Euch soviel geröddel bestellt;+ kommt doch garnicht so oft zum Ostsee angeln|kopfkrat
> Manchmal sind die Einfachsten sachen Fängig:q
> Gruß aus NST.



Zum Glück sind unsere vier Tochter schon ausm gröbsten raus(25,20,19,16 Jahre), kann also alles nur besser werden bei Dir.:q

Sooo viel gerödel habe ich gar nicht. Meine Brandungsruten sind schon 20 Jahre alt und ich wüsste nicht was an neunen besser sein sollte. Gut, neue Rollen habe ich mir gegönnt. Aber jetzt habe ich mir nur n bisschen was zum knüpfen bestellt. Von Simone inspiriert, der soll ja ein toller knüpfer sein, damit ich die Vorfächer dann auch gleich am 24. ausprobieren kann.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Aber Herzilein für mich würdest du doch den Weg nach Lübeck auch machen wenn wir uns denn mal wieder bei UTE treffen oder?


Für Dich doch immer Schatzi :g 
Apropo Schatzi... wo ist eigendlich Ute ??


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Noch sind sie klein und können gut nerven,aber wenn sie groß sind, sind die probleme auch nicht weg |supergri 
Kannst gerne mal meine Daiwa Ruten werfen,wenn du möchtest Dann wirst du nen gewaltigen unterschied zu früher erkennen#6


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wat is eigentlich mit unserem ein beinigen Hornhechtjäger ist er nun auch am 24ten dabei|kopfkrat


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ob du auch von damals erzählst :q
> 
> 
> 
> man gut das da keine wand ist #h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat hast dir denn geholt?




Wenn ich genauer nachrechnen, sind es noch mehr.
Erst hatte ich mir gefütterte Stiefel gekauft, die hat Söhnchen sich geschnapt. Dann habe ich mir wieder gefütterte Stiefel geholt. Und dann wollte mein Mann auch Stiefel haben. 
Habe immer von einer anderen Firma die Stiefel gekauft. Aber die DAM scheinen die besseren zu sein.
Vorher kamen noch 2 neue Riemen (Paddel) dran.
Und nu mein neuer Flaotinganzug.





olli B. schrieb:


> also doch "perfektes Dinner" n  in dahme
> 
> 
> |laola:


in Grube #6




Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Für Dich doch immer Schatzi :g
> Apropo Schatzi... wo ist eigendlich Ute ??



Bin daaaaa Schatzilein. Aber nur kurz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Andy1608 schrieb:


> Wat is eigentlich mit unserem ein beinigen Hornhechtjäger ist er nun auch am 24ten dabei|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


Steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Und nu ist Wuselchen wech.


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Und nu ist Wuselchen wech.


 Ute, hab jetzt völlig den Überblick verloren...
Kannst du nicht mal die Zeiten hinschreiben, wann was bei dir losgeht.... Finde den beitrag dazu nicht

Danke:m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Ute, hab jetzt völlig den Überblick verloren...
> Kannst du nicht mal die Zeiten hinschreiben, wann was bei dir losgeht.... Finde den beitrag dazu nicht
> 
> Danke:m



11.00 Uhr bei UTE in Grube und alles weitere ergibt sich.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hier noch mal die Zusammenfassung von UTE für ihr event


Das mit dem Alkohol hat letztes mal gut geklappt, keiner ist vor dem Angeln oder dabei über die Stränge geschlagen, aber danach haben alle ihr zweites ich gezeigt!|kopfkrat

Ich sag nur nicht zögern mit der Anmeldung und wer einmal dabei war macht bestimmt wieder mit.



Ute schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Kopie von dem evtl. Ablauf. Wird aber alles spontan entschieden:
> 
> 
> *Treffpunkt ist bei mir (uns) in 23749 Grube. Bei der Kirche 9. Und kommt direkt nach hinten auf den Hof gefahren. Da sitzten wir ja alle. Der Hof sollte eigentlich groß genug sein. Das Klingeln an der Haustür werden wir nicht hören. Wer gerne sich näher Informieren will, wo er hinfahren soll und wie, dem gebe ich meine Internetseite. (Wegen Werbung darf ich dies hier nicht reinschreiben.) Einfach eine PN an mich. Wer meine Handynr. haben will, einfach eine PN an mich.
> Bis 12:30 Uhr sollten alle da sein. Um 12 Uhr wird der Grill angemacht. Vorher können wir gerne noch Kaffee zusammen trinken. Ich trinke was anderes, denn Kaffee schmeckt doch nicht. Wer früher kommen möchte, ist also kein Problem. Jeder bringt Fleisch, Würstchen und Getränke mit. Der eine oder andere bringt Brot oder Salat oder Soße oder oder oder mit. Ich halte nichts von genauer Aufteilung. Nacher kommt der eine oder andere nicht, dann fehlt was. So wird das nötigste da sein. Wer was besonderes mitbringen möchte, sehr gerne. Grillkohle sollte auch mit gebracht werden.
> Es sollte aber drauf geachtet werden, das vorher und während des angelns nur wenig Alkohol getrunken wird. Wir setzten uns hinterher wieder zusammen und dann können die Belege auf den Tisch. Geangelt wird nüchtern.*
> 
> 
> Aus Kaffee trinken wird Vorfächer binden gemacht. Also, wenn einer mit uns Vorfächer binden will der kommt schon früher. Sagen wir mal so um 11Uhr!
> Und nu würde ich ganz gerne von Euch mal wissen, ob und wer hier alles übernachten möchte. Die Nacht kostet 9€. Wer sich jetzt anmeldet, bekommt natürlich ein Bett, wer sich erst in dieser Nacht dazu entschliest, muss evtl. im Schlafsack auf dem Boden übernachten. Ich habe 8 Betten und 2 Matratzen an zu bieten. (Aber nur, wenn ich bis dahin geschaft habe Ferienwohnung 1 sauber zu bekommen. Das renovierte Badezimmer ist fast fertig.)Wer hier schlafen möchte, bringt bitte Bettwäsche mit. Und wer es noch nicht genau weiß, der bringt einen Schlafsack mit. Wer sich zu erst meldet, bekommt auch ein Bett.^^
> Evlt. Frühstücken wir auch am nächsten Morgen wieder zusammen.
> Dann kommen weitere 3€ dazu.


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> 11.00 Uhr bei UTE in Grube und alles weitere ergibt sich.


 

#6
Danke


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Danke dir Andreas.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Danke dir Andreas.



Dafür nicht


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Dafür nicht


 

Angemeldet bin ich doch schon lange...
Bloß die Zeiten... waren weg

Also nochmals danke#h


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Simone
Danke für deine PM. Also du wirst mir immer sympathischer!

@Celler
Wollen wir Simone nicht unsere Besucherritze anbieten. Oder stört dich das wenn was zwischen uns ist?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Bloß die Zeiten... waren weg



Tja das Alter....und weg sind die Zeiten....Ach war das schön, als wir noch vierzig waren..









Ähm....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat  Wo bin ich eigendlich hier und vor allem....wie komm ich hier her #c


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Gratulation Nemles das 

*2000.*

Postig gehört dir!

Und haste so ganz nebenbei hingekriegt. Kompliment!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> @Simone
> Danke für deine PM. Also du wirst mir immer sympathischer!
> 
> 
> :q...nzd
> 
> @Celler
> Wollen wir Simone nicht unsere Besucherritze anbieten. Oder stört dich das wenn was zwischen uns ist?




lass man...sonst wird chrischan noch ei(f)ersüchtig


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> lass man...sonst wird chrischan noch ei(f)ersüchtig


 

ist das hier doch nur ein verkappter gay treff|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

sag mal ihr lieben, habt ihr eigendlich noch einen Überblick wer denn so alles erschein |kopfkrat und wer zum teufel ißt den ananas mit senf #c und wer raucht denn die ganzen kohlen |bigeyes und überhaupt besucherritz ???? mit dem rücken zur wand schlafen ????
ich sags ja, ihr werdet mir unheimlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




liebe grüße
micha


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

An alle Mitleser und auch an die heimlich mitlesenden Ehefrauen!

*Das ist alles nur Spaß!* (hoffe ich jedenfalls)

Und dies war jetzt kein Spaß!

So nun wisst ihrs!


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> sag mal ihr lieben, habt ihr eigendlich noch einen Überblick wer denn so alles erschein |kopfkrat und wer zum teufel ißt den ananas mit senf #c und wer raucht denn die ganzen kohlen |bigeyes und überhaupt besucherritz ???? mit dem rücken zur wand schlafen ????
> ich sags ja, ihr werdet mir unheimlich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liebe grüße
> micha


 

auf der ersten seite ergänzt ute doch immer die Erscheiner und deren Mitbringsel


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> lass man...sonst wird chrischan noch ei(f)ersüchtig



nicht doch, hab bislang doch noch mein eigenes Bett, in dem aber noch platz ist:m|kopfkrat

@ute: trag mal auf der ersten Seite ne Kiste Pils und ne Flasche Jimmy, Krautsalat und ne Flasche Absacker ein! Danke!

Bring noch ein paar gebrauchte Angelsachen (Ruten & Rollen) mit, vielleicht hat ja jemand an den ein oder anderen Sachen Interesse.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> sag mal ihr lieben, habt ihr eigendlich noch einen Überblick wer denn so alles erschein |kopfkrat und wer zum teufel ißt den ananas mit senf #c und wer raucht denn die ganzen kohlen |bigeyes und überhaupt besucherritz ???? mit dem rücken zur wand schlafen ????
> ich sags ja, ihr werdet mir unheimlich



So viele Fragen! Also:

Wer kommt steht im ersten Posting
Mit dem Senf schmieren wir die Löcher in der Ananas zu, dann sehen die schöner aus.
Die Kohlen raucht Simone, schau mal in seine Signatur, der raucht immer denke ich.
Besucherritze ist ja nun noch frei, haste Interesse?
Mit dem Rücken zur Wand schlafe ich, nur da ist ein  Gang zwischen. Also das wird von mir noch mal durchkalkuliert wie ich am sichersten die Nacht verbringe!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> So viele Fragen! Also:
> 
> Wer kommt steht im ersten Posting
> Mit dem Senf schmieren wir die Löcher in der Ananas zu, dann sehen die schöner aus.
> Die Kohlen raucht Simone, schau mal in seine Signatur, der raucht immer denke ich.
> Besucherritze ist ja nun noch frei, haste Interesse?
> Mit dem Rücken zur Wand schlafe ich, nur da ist ein  Gang zwischen. Also das wird von mir noch mal durchkalkuliert wie ich am sichersten die Nacht verbringe!



so viele antworten! also:

zu 1.) ...wir kommen alle...aber nicht zur gleichen zeit am selben tag :g
zu 2.) ...ich hätte remoulade genommen #6
zu 3.)  ...ich rauch zwar gerne,aber...ich bin doch nich Meister Röhrig :q
zu 4.)  ...mach es nich...oder du machst es jedes mal 
zu 5.)  ...stacheldraht,anti-personen minen,45er magnum,2DF steine und ne bütt mörtel :m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> Bring noch ein paar gebrauchte Angelsachen (Ruten & Rollen) mit, vielleicht hat ja jemand an den ein oder anderen Sachen Interesse.



Apropos, sammelt von euch einer historischen Angelkram? Ich habe da mal so eine Rolle geerbt. Sigma, Sinum oder so glaube ich. Alt halt aber auch nicht sooo alt. Die ist noch ganz passabel aber zum rumliegen zu schade. Hat da jemand Interesse dran?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> zu 5.)  ...stacheldraht,anti-personen minen,45er magnum,2DF steine und ne bütt mörtel :m



Gut dann hänge ich am 24. nen Angänger dran und bring das zeug mit.#6


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Gratulation Nemles das
> 
> *2000.*
> 
> Postig gehört dir!
> 
> Und haste so ganz nebenbei hingekriegt. Kompliment!



Ups |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Na gut, Ute: trag bei mir mal ein Kistchen Rostocker Bier auf der Mitbringselliste mit ein.:m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Ups |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Na gut, Ute: trag bei mir mal ein *Kistchen Rostocker Bier* auf der Mitbringselliste mit ein.:m





ich liebe dich  :l   ich will dich ehe...hai...raten sie mal bitte,was ich meine :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Gut dann hänge ich am 24. nen Angänger dran und bring das zeug mit.#6





vergess den nahkampfanzug nicht...:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich liebe dich  :l   ich will dich ehe...hai-score...raten sie mal bitte,was ich meine :q



ehe HAI-score was macht????|kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> ehe HAI-score was macht????|kopfkrat





nee nee nee...das is ja nu völlich ausm zusammenhang gerissen...#d :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ute...trag mal bitte bei mir noch ne buddl remoulade ein.dange! :m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich liebe dich  :l   ich will dich ehe...hai...raten sie mal bitte,was ich meine :q



Hast gewonnen simone! Wir kommen nicht drauf. Lös mal auf ich will jetzt Feierabend machen!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Hast gewonnen simone! Wir kommen nicht drauf. Lös mal auf ich will jetzt Feierabend machen!



|bigeyes...ähm...da gibts nix aufzulösen.

schönen feierabend,andy :m |wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ute...trag mal bitte bei mir noch ne buddl remoulade ein.dange! :m


Remoulade ??????????
|kopfkrat Kann man dat auch mit Cola mischen ???????


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ach haste uns an der Nase rumgeführt. Kleiner schlingel!:l

Also vielleicht bis nachher noch mal!

Dein Schatzi


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ Tom !! Wat ist denn nu mit "Halb 10 in Deutschland"" ???


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Remoulade ??????????
> |kopfkrat Kann man dat auch mit Cola mischen ???????





...wenn du dat vorher mit ranziger butter und pelziger majonaise anrührst geht dat


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So kann mir jemand in kurzform mal schreiben worüber es auf den letzten 6 Seiten ging seit gestern Abend??? Hab keine Lust alles durch zulesen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat:m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> So kann mir jemand in kurzform mal schreiben worüber es auf den letzten 6 Seiten ging seit gestern Abend??? Hab keine Lust alles durch zulesen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat:m



Also über´s angeln wurde kaum gesprochen. Aber wir haben uns alle lieb gehabt.:l

SimonHH gibt noch ein Vorfachbindekurs am 24. daher treffen wir uns schon um 11.00 Uhr!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Aaaah, ok... Aber 11 h ist mir zu früh... Komm dann später, weil Vorfächer binden brauch ich eh net


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> @ Tom !! Wat ist denn nu mit "Halb 10 in Deutschland"" ???




Wenn Du Dorschfrikas warm hast: JA :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dorschfrikas warm hast: JA :m


 Naja Frikas kann ich noch nicht versprechen (Hab immer noch nicht inner Truhe gewuhlt ) 
Aber Frühstück ist gegen 9 Uhr fertig.... Brause Paul bringt legger Brötchen mit


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Naja Frikas kann ich noch nicht versprechen (Hab immer noch nicht inner Truhe gewuhlt )
> Aber Frühstück ist gegen 9 Uhr fertig.... Brause Paul bringt legger Brötchen mit



Mit Brötchen kriegste mich nich geködert, die gibbet es sowieso, bevor ich das Haus verlasse

Geh mal bei Gelegenheit wühlen Wenn nicht, ist auch nicht so schlimm, dann treffen wir uns halt bei Ute. Ich muß sowieso noch nen Abstecher zu Jens machen, Köder abholen.
Laut seiner Aussage sieht er keine Lieferengpässe:vik:


Hab ich Dir eigendlich schon gesagt, das ich meinen neuen Norge-Floater probetragen werde beim BA? :m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Hab ich Dir eigendlich schon gesagt, das ich meinen neuen Norge-Floater probetragen werde beim BA? :m



hehe, nicht vordrängeln, meiner ist auch noch ganz neu (erst ein mal getragen) und mit wuselchen gehe *ich* in Partnerlook!


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> hehe, nicht vordrängeln, meiner ist auch noch ganz neu (erst ein mal getragen) und mit wuselchen gehe *ich* in Partnerlook!



Meiner ist noch *einmal mehr* neuer als Deiner und hat kein Rot dabei |krach:

Also könnt Ihr ruhig weiter Partnerlooken


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Eins ist mit jetzt klar! *Ich schlaf mit dem Rücken an der Wand*!


 
Falls Dich dat tröstet, *schwul is nur der der ihn drin hat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Meiner ist noch *einmal mehr* neuer als Deiner und hat kein Rot dabei |krach:
> 
> Also könnt Ihr ruhig weiter Partnerlooken



Abber, meiner hat schon *einmal mehr* Erfahrung beim warmhalten!


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Falls Dich dat tröstet, *schwul is nur der der ihn drin hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



_*Ich schmeiß mich wech!*_


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Abber, meiner hat schon *einmal mehr* Erfahrung beim warmhalten!



Da haddu war, das muß meiner erst lernen, aber dafür kommt er ja mit ans Wasser, um zu lernen.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Falls Dich dat tröstet, *schwul is nur der der ihn drin hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ach Du Scheixxe... Ich hau mich wech


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Da haddu war, das muß meiner erst lernen, aber dafür kommt er ja mit ans Wasser, um zu lernen.



Schön das wir uns einig sind! #6


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> :mDanke! Dazu noch zwei neue Shimano Stöcker und ab geht der Peter :vik:. Mal eben so 500 Tacken verhauen..
> 
> 
> 
> mit Amnesia knüppel ich mir meine auch!


 
Wat Für Shimanostöcker hast dir geleistet?


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Das von Cormoran wat ich auch für Chrischan besorge kostet 49,95.... vom Preisleistungsverhältnis her top


 
Kann ich bestätigen. Allerdings midder Zeit wackelt der Flansch an der oberen Rutenauflage. Epoxikleber dran und ferdich


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Angemeldet bin ich doch schon lange...
> Bloß die Zeiten... waren weg
> 
> Also nochmals danke#h


Man muss sich hier aber auch soo viel merken. :q



pj6000 schrieb:


> nicht doch, hab bislang doch noch mein eigenes Bett, in dem aber noch platz ist:m|kopfkrat
> 
> @ute: trag mal auf der ersten Seite ne Kiste Pils und ne Flasche Jimmy, Krautsalat und ne Flasche Absacker ein! Danke!
> 
> Bring noch ein paar gebrauchte Angelsachen (Ruten & Rollen) mit, vielleicht hat ja jemand an den ein oder anderen Sachen Interesse.


Die gucke ich mir gerne mal an.




nemles schrieb:


> Ups |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Na gut, Ute: trag bei mir mal ein Kistchen Rostocker Bier auf der Mitbringselliste mit ein.:m


Wie lang soll deine Liste denn noch werden?#h



macmarco schrieb:


> So kann mir jemand in kurzform mal schreiben worüber es auf den letzten 6 Seiten ging seit gestern Abend??? Hab keine Lust alles durch zulesen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat:m


Da verpasst du aber was.



macmarco schrieb:


> Aaaah, ok... Aber 11 h ist mir zu früh... Komm dann später, weil Vorfächer binden brauch ich eh net


#d
Es geht auch ums sabbeln. Ausschlafen kannste ein anderes mal.



HAI-score schrieb:


> hehe, nicht vordrängeln, meiner ist auch noch ganz neu (erst ein mal getragen) und mit wuselchen gehe *ich* in Partnerlook!


Meiner wird dann auch "eingeangelt".


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Wie lang soll deine Liste denn noch werden?#h



Dann fasse doch die ganzen Soßen, Holzkohle etc. zusammen und schreibe Grillzubehör:q


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ma was nich sexuelles#d

heut kam die neue "angelwoche". Aufe erste Seite ne Ankündigung über Plattfischangeln auf unser allseits beliebten Riesendüne mit Verbindung zum Festland, genau Fehmarn. Wenn man sich die Bilder vonne Reportage mal genauer ansieht fällt folgendes auf: Der dort abgelichtete Brandungsfischer steht *auf* einer Mohle an der Spitze Fehmarns. Mit Dreibein und allem pipapo. Im Hintergrund sind 2 Fähren der Vogelfluglinie zu sehen, was den Schluß zuläßt das es sich um Puttgarden handelt. Der geübte Grätenjäger unter uns weiß sicherlich das diverse Schilder an der Mauer und davor auf folgendes hinweisen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ANGELN VERBOTEN!!!
Seltsam, Seltsam


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Ma was nich sexuelles#d
> 
> Wasn mit Dir los? Biddu krank oder hast Du einen genascht?
> Hier gibt das nix sexueldingsbumsda oder wie das heißt. Dasch hier ist ein Anglerboard:q
> 
> heut kam die neue "angelwoche". Aufe erste Seite ne Ankündigung über Plattfischangeln auf unser allseits beliebten Riesendüne mit Verbindung zum Festland, genau Fehmarn. Wenn man sich die Bilder vonne Reportage mal genauer ansieht fällt folgendes auf: Der dort abgelichtete Brandungsfischer steht *auf* einer Mohle an der Spitze Fehmarns. Mit Dreibein und allem pipapo. Im Hintergrund sind 2 Fähren der Vogelfluglinie zu sehen, was den Schluß zuläßt das es sich um Puttgarden handelt. Der geübte Grätenjäger unter uns weiß sicherlich das diverse Schilder an der Mauer und davor auf folgendes hinweisen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANGELN VERBOTEN!!!
> Seltsam, Seltsam



Kenne die Ausgabe noch nicht, würde mich aber auch nicht wundern. Fast immer, wenn ich mit der Fähre rüber fahre, sehe ich Angler auf der Mole stehen. Ich vermute mal, die werden da geduldet, sobald sie sich nicht daneben benehmen.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Ma was nich sexuelles#d
> 
> heut kam die neue "angelwoche". Aufe erste Seite ne Ankündigung über Plattfischangeln auf unser allseits beliebten Riesendüne mit Verbindung zum Festland, genau Fehmarn. Wenn man sich die Bilder vonne Reportage mal genauer ansieht fällt folgendes auf: Der dort abgelichtete Brandungsfischer steht *auf* einer Mohle an der Spitze Fehmarns. Mit Dreibein und allem pipapo. Im Hintergrund sind 2 Fähren der Vogelfluglinie zu sehen, was den Schluß zuläßt das es sich um Puttgarden handelt. Der geübte Grätenjäger unter uns weiß sicherlich das diverse Schilder an der Mauer und davor auf folgendes hinweisen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANGELN VERBOTEN!!!
> Seltsam, Seltsam




die schilder stehen da,is richtig...aber laut aussagen einiger boardis wird das angeln zur seeseite hin geduldet,solange da keiner wildesau spielt


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Ma was nich sexuelles#d
> 
> heut kam die neue "angelwoche". Aufe erste Seite ne Ankündigung über Plattfischangeln auf unser allseits beliebten Riesendüne mit Verbindung zum Festland, genau Fehmarn. Wenn man sich die Bilder vonne Reportage mal genauer ansieht fällt folgendes auf: Der dort abgelichtete Brandungsfischer steht *auf* einer Mohle an der Spitze Fehmarns. Mit Dreibein und allem pipapo. Im Hintergrund sind 2 Fähren der Vogelfluglinie zu sehen, was den Schluß zuläßt das es sich um Puttgarden handelt. Der geübte Grätenjäger unter uns weiß sicherlich das diverse Schilder an der Mauer und davor auf folgendes hinweisen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANGELN VERBOTEN!!!
> Seltsam, Seltsam



Schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113767
Demnach wird es geduldet wenn man nicht im Hafenbecken oder vom Molenkopf angelt.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

nemles+simone+ich 
Da haben wir aber mal gut geantwortet!:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> nemles+simone+ich
> Da haben wir aber mal gut geantwortet!:vik:





glattes teamwork  :vik:


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> die schilder stehen da,is richtig...aber laut aussagen einiger boardis wird das angeln zur seeseite hin geduldet,solange da keiner wildesau spielt


 
....so lange keiner wilde Sau spielt. Hab grad mal`n telefonat nach Fehmarn geführt. jegliches angeln von der Puttgardener Hafenmohle is generell und absolut verboten. Auf Fehmarn ham heut die Telefone geglüht. Fremdenverkehrsamt, Angelguides sowie Fachgeschäfte.





 da wird sich die angelwoche noch was anhör`n dürfen. Schätz ich mal


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> ....so lange keiner wilde Sau spielt. Hab grad mal`n telefonat nach Fehmarn geführt. jegliches angeln von der Puttgardener Hafenmohle is generell und absolut verboten. Auf Fehmarn ham heut die Telefone geglüht. Fremdenverkehrsamt, Angelguides sowie Fachgeschäfte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da wird sich die angelwoche noch was anhör`n dürfen. Schätz ich mal





dat gibt ordentlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vom chefredakteur  :q


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> dat gibt ordentlich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vom chefredakteur :q


Jo, midde Kette vonne Kreidler|splat2:. Wir fahrn übrigens am Montag mit`n paar Brandschützern von unser Wache in die Brandung. Hab die Krabbelbüdels in Nst. bestellt. Wir entscheiden uns dann wo´s hingeht.
So, muß morgen früh die Stadtmenschen der Walddörfer und umgebener Stadtteile für 24 Std vor`m schlimmsten bewahr`n.
Gut`s Nächtle


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> sowie Fachgeschäfte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> da wird sich die angelwoche noch was anhör`n dürfen. Schätz ich mal



Stimmt, die Fachgeschäfte dürfen auf der Mole auch keinen Stand aufmachen:q

Wieso mokieren die sich denn?? Die haben doch damit am wenigsten zu tun |kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Jo, midde Kette vonne Kreidler|splat2:. Wir fahrn übrigens am Montag mit`n paar Brandschützern von unser Wache in die Brandung. Hab die Krabbelbüdels in Nst. bestellt. Wir entscheiden uns dann wo´s hingeht.
> So, muß morgen früh die Stadtmenschen der Walddörfer und umgebener Stadtteile für 24 Std vor`m schlimmsten bewahr`n.
> Gut`s Nächtle




nacht wade...schlaf gut und montach viel spaß und n digges petri #6


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



simonhh schrieb:


> glattes teamwork  :vik:


#6#6#6


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Fachgeschäfte dürfen auf der Mole auch keinen Stand aufmachen:q
> 
> Wieso mokieren die sich denn?? Die haben doch damit am wenigsten zu tun |kopfkrat


 
Die wurden heut den ganzen Tach von Anglern angerufen. In Burg stand nach Aussage des Mitarbeiters das Tel nich mehr still. Ich weiß nich wie hoch die Auflage der Angelwoche in Deutschland is, aber da werden nich wenige Meeresangeltouristen die auf Fehmarn urlauben ein paar gezielte fragen gehabt haben warum denen das angeln auf der Mole verwehrt wird.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

das wird mit sicherheit noch n kleines nachspiel haben...|rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hat matze heute wieder nachtschicht,andy?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> das wird mit sicherheit noch n kleines nachspiel haben...|rolleyes



Fakt ist jedenfalls das es zwar verboten ist, aber so richtig kümmern tut sich offensichtlich keiner drum (wie so oft in Deutscheland) Die Angler werden wohl nur sporadisch vertrieben. Ob das dann Strafe kostet, wäre ja mal interessant zu wissen.

Ich war in den Herbstferien oben und meine Frauen waren in diesem Zollfreieinkaufschifffürskandinavier. Stand da so rum und habe die Angler beobachtet. Da waren vier da und keiner hat was in der Zeit gefangen. Also ist vielleicht gar keine so gute Stelle?

Am nächsten Tag beim Brandungsangeln bin ich mit einen Insulaner ins Gespräch gekommen und der meinte:  Freigegeben, nur die Schilder sind noch nicht abmontiert.

Wie einfach wäre das Leben wenn wir uns einfach an Verbotsschilder halten würden und nicht alles in Frage stellen müssen!


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hat matze heute wieder nachtschicht,andy?



..dann wäre er sicherlich online.....neee weiß leider nicht|wavey:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Fakt ist jedenfalls das es zwar verboten ist, aber so richtig kümmern tut sich offensichtlich keiner drum (wie so oft in Deutscheland) Die Angler werden wohl nur sporadisch vertrieben. Ob das dann Strafe kostet, wäre ja mal interessant zu wissen.
> 
> Ich war in den Herbstferien oben und meine Frauen waren in diesem Zollfreieinkaufschifffürskandinavier. Stand da so rum und habe die Angler beobachtet. Da waren vier da und keiner hat was in der Zeit gefangen. Also ist vielleicht gar keine so gute Stelle?
> 
> Am nächsten Tag beim Brandungsangeln bin ich mit einen Insulaner ins Gespräch gekommen und der meinte:  Freigegeben, nur die Schilder sind noch nicht abmontiert.
> 
> Wie einfach wäre das Leben wenn wir uns einfach an Verbotsschilder halten würden und nicht alles in Frage stellen müssen!





weist du andy...einige sagen is verboten...andere sagen is erlaubt...keiner weis nix genaues...niemand kümmert sich drum...|uhoh:...alles echt wirr.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> weist du andy...einige sagen is verboten...andere sagen is erlaubt...keiner weis nix genaues...niemand kümmert sich drum...|uhoh:...alles echt wirr.



wir stecken in einem kuddelmuddel!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> wir stecken in einem kuddelmuddel!




mmh...so gesehen schon.aber für mich ist das thema "mole puttgarden" eh anglerisch uninteressant...insofern geht mir das n halben meter fünfzig am allerwertesten vorbei :m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mal was anderes.

Was machen wir eigentlich wenn so viele Anmeldungen für den 24. sind, dass wir auch in den Strand-FKK-Bereich ausweichen müssen.

Wer angelt dann wo? Und wer muss sich nackig machen?:k


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Man man man wat bin ich doch für ne arme Sau wenn ich dat hier alles so lesen tu...
Tom nen neuen Floater... Ute nen neuen Floater und neue DAM Stiefel... Chrischan 2 neue Schimuski Ruten plus 2 neue Ultregras und nen neues Dreibein..... (obwohl dat Dreigebein steht ja noch bei mirrrrrrrrrrr .....|rolleyes ) 
Und ich muss mit meine 40 Jahre alten Sachen am Strand stehen.... Ruten krumm.. Stiefel haben Löcher.. durch meine Mütze pfeift der Wind....Floater ??  Wat ist dat fürn neu modischen Kram ???#c 
Man man man bin ich ne arme Sau....:c:c:c


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Man man man wat bin ich doch für ne arme Sau wenn ich dat hier alles so lesen tu...
> Tom nen neuen Floater... Ute nen neuen Floater und neue DAM Stiefel... Chrischan 2 neue Schimuski Ruten plus 2 neue Ultregras und nen neues Dreibein..... (obwohl dat Dreigebein steht ja noch bei mirrrrrrrrrrr .....|rolleyes )
> Und ich muss mit meine 40 Jahre alten Sachen am Strand stehen.... Ruten krumm.. Stiefel haben Löcher.. durch meine Mütze pfeift der Wind....Floater ??  Wat ist dat fürn neu modischen Kram ???#c
> Man man man bin ich ne arme Sau....:c:c:c










...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> 
> Was machen wir eigentlich wenn so viele Anmeldungen für den 24. sind, dass wir auch in den Strand-FKK-Bereich ausweichen müssen.
> 
> Wer angelt dann wo? Und wer muss sich nackig machen?:k




na is doch ganz einfach andy...

du stehst mit deinem zimmergenossen naggich am fkk-strand,weil...dann wisst ihr schon mal,was sache is


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Man man man wat bin ich doch für ne arme Sau wenn ich dat hier alles so lesen tu...
> Tom nen neuen Floater...



Stopp!!! 
Das ist nur ein Test!!|gr: Auf den ich mich schon wahnsinnig freue:vik:

Ist übrigens mein erster Floater:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin,moin....



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat.......#c noch nicht geguckt
> Zu Not mach ich neue ..
> Hab ja noch 95 Dorsche eingefroren |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



oha,hast du ne extra truhe für die fische?




pj6000 schrieb:


> Naja hab mein Weinachtsgeld gut investiert:m
> 
> Such nur noch nen vernünftiges Dreibein|kopfkrat



jaja,dat jute weihnachtsgeld wieder verpudert.
wat da die frau bloß zu sagt.....
ich dürfte mir das garnicht nach haus bestellen.
müsst es zum kumpel bringen lassen.....damit madam das nicht mitkriegt....



Ute schrieb:


> Wenn ich genauer nachrechnen, sind es noch mehr.
> Erst hatte ich mir gefütterte Stiefel gekauft, die hat Söhnchen sich geschnapt. Dann habe ich mir wieder gefütterte Stiefel geholt. Und dann wollte mein Mann auch Stiefel haben.
> Habe immer von einer anderen Firma die Stiefel gekauft. Aber die DAM scheinen die besseren zu sein.



was für stiefel sind dat?
wat haben die gekostet?
brauch nämlich auch neue..



HAI-score schrieb:


> @Simone
> Danke für deine PM. Also du wirst mir immer sympathischer!
> 
> @Celler
> Wollen wir Simone nicht unsere Besucherritze anbieten. Oder stört dich das wenn was zwischen uns ist?



jaaaaaaaaaa,dat wärs ja.
kannst dich noch daran erinnern wie du schlafen wolltest?
beste position um wem anders ein zu verpassen|supergri





SimonHH schrieb:


> hat matze heute wieder nachtschicht,andy?



nene,hier isser doch.....



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Man man man wat bin ich doch für ne arme Sau wenn ich dat hier alles so lesen tu...
> Tom nen neuen Floater... Ute nen neuen Floater und neue DAM Stiefel... Chrischan 2 neue Schimuski Ruten plus 2 neue Ultregras und nen neues Dreibein..... (obwohl dat Dreigebein steht ja noch bei mirrrrrrrrrrr .....|rolleyes )
> Und ich muss mit meine 40 Jahre alten Sachen am Strand stehen.... Ruten krumm.. Stiefel haben Löcher.. durch meine Mütze pfeift der Wind....Floater ??  Wat ist dat fürn neu modischen Kram ???#c
> Man man man bin ich ne arme Sau....:c:c:c



weiß auch nicht #c
aber ich kann dich trösten |pftroest:


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> 
> Was machen wir eigentlich wenn so viele Anmeldungen für den 24. sind, dass wir auch in den Strand-FKK-Bereich ausweichen müssen.
> 
> Wer angelt dann wo? Und wer muss sich nackig machen?:k



Na da komm`n nur die in Frage die sich auch zeigen können. :m Simone und ich scheiden schon mal aus, zu klein und zu viel Hüftgold. *Olli B* dagegen: wie gemalt sachich euch. Seid der mit`n Rad zur Arbeit düst sieht der aus wie Lance "Adonis" Armstrong. Allerdings ohne Doping ( Vom Cola Bac mal abgesehn ). #6 |wavey: Laß den mal sein Body in Wind häng.|rotwerden So nu mußich los midn Pflasterlaster, bis heut abend.:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> moin,moin....
> 
> 
> 
> oha,hast du ne extra truhe für die fische?
> 
> eine? * 3* !!! #6
> 
> 
> jaja,dat jute weihnachtsgeld wieder verpudert.
> wat da die frau bloß zu sagt.....
> ich dürfte mir das garnicht nach haus bestellen.
> müsst es zum kumpel bringen lassen.....damit madam das nicht mitkriegt....
> 
> wenn du noch n bett für chrischan über hast,dann ruf sein frauchen an und frag mal nach
> (geht mir aber genauso :q)
> 
> 
> was für stiefel sind dat?
> wat haben die gekostet?
> brauch nämlich auch neue..
> 
> ich hab noch schweinchenrosa gummistiefel...bring ich dir mit...kein problem :m
> 
> 
> 
> jaaaaaaaaaa,dat wärs ja.
> kannst dich noch daran erinnern wie du schlafen wolltest?
> beste position um wem anders ein zu verpassen|supergri
> 
> weist du,was eine ballistische flugbahn ist? nein? dann lernste se kennen... :q
> 
> 
> 
> nene,hier isser doch.....
> 
> na super...habbich schon geschlafen |uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> weiß auch nicht #c
> aber ich kann dich trösten |pftroest:



...#6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Na da komm`n nur die in Frage die sich auch zeigen können. :m Simone und ich scheiden schon mal aus, zu klein und zu viel Hüftgold. *Olli B* dagegen: wie gemalt sachich euch. Seid der mit`n Rad zur Arbeit düst sieht der aus wie Lance "Adonis" Armstrong. Allerdings ohne Doping ( Vom Cola Bac mal abgesehn ). #6 |wavey: Laß den mal sein Body in Wind häng.|rotwerden So nu mußich los midn Pflasterlaster, bis heut abend.:vik:




jup...seh ich auch so.das überlassen wir mal am besten den "bietschbeus" unter uns :m




...ich bin zu alt für so n kram :q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ohne Abwechslungen?
Nur Körper ohne Kuschelspeck? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nur gut durchtrainierte, voll bemuskelte, eingeölte Körper? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Iss dat laaaaaangweilig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nee, nee.
Abwechslung muss her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Wat Stief kosten?
Kannst welche für 20€ kaufen. Halten die auch warm?? Weiß ich nicht.
Ich habe ja nur 3 Paar zur Auswahl und die von DAM sind super toll gefüttert. Die haben mit Versand  55€ gekostet.

So, und nu, wo ich soo viel Geld ausgegeben habe, geht unser Auto kaputt. Der geht unterwegs seid gestern im Leerlauf aus. Wenn ich die Kuplung trete geht er aus. Er springt zwar beim Starten immer sofort an, aber toll ist das ja nu nicht gerade.
Tolle Sache.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...#6


 
jaja,der simon...
werd dat mitm andy abschnacken,wir kriegen dat schon hin.....mein süsser grrrrr....



Ute schrieb:


> Ohne Abwechslungen?
> Nur Körper ohne Kuschelspeck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nur gut durchtrainierte, voll bemuskelte, eingeölte Körper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iss dat laaaaaangweilig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nee, nee.
> Abwechslung muss her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wat Stief kosten?
> Kannst welche für 20€ kaufen. Halten die auch warm?? Weiß ich nicht.
> Ich habe ja nur 3 Paar zur Auswahl und die von DAM sind super toll gefüttert. Die haben mit Versand 55€ gekostet.
> 
> So, und nu, wo ich soo viel Geld ausgegeben habe, geht unser Auto kaputt. Der geht unterwegs seid gestern im Leerlauf aus. Wenn ich die Kuplung trete geht er aus. Er springt zwar beim Starten immer sofort an, aber toll ist das ja nu nicht gerade.
> Tolle Sache.
> 
> zu der aussage passt ja deine erste aussage,-)
> man kann sich ein auto kaufen was immer aus geht oder man kauft sch ein vernümftiges;-)
> z.b. nen VW
> 
> so nun mal zu deinem prob,läuft er auch unruhig im stand?
> hoher spritverbrauch?
> mal nach öl geschaut?
> evt wasser im öl?
> oder öl im kühlwasser?
> verteilerkappe mal ab gehabt und gereinigt(bzw kontakte mit schleifpapier angeschliffen)?
> droselklappe evt mal ausbauen und mit bremsenreiniger reinigen...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> jaja,der simon...
> werd dat mitm andy abschnacken,wir kriegen dat schon hin.....mein süsser grrrrr....





herzchen...ich schwörs euch...ihr geht beide die außerirdischen besuchen :q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

so nun mal zu deinem prob,läuft er auch unruhig im stand?
hoher spritverbrauch?
mal nach öl geschaut?
evt wasser im öl?
oder öl im kühlwasser?
verteilerkappe mal ab gehabt und gereinigt(bzw kontakte mit schleifpapier angeschliffen)?
droselklappe evt mal ausbauen und mit bremsenreiniger reinigen...
Sach mal Matze ..... Die ganzen Fragen die Du da gestellt hast meinst Du noch wohl nicht ernst ... oder ???|uhoh:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So, und nu, wo ich soo viel Geld ausgegeben habe, geht unser Auto kaputt. Der geht unterwegs seid gestern im Leerlauf aus. Wenn ich die Kuplung trete geht er aus. Er springt zwar beim Starten immer sofort an, aber toll ist das ja nu nicht gerade.
Tolle Sache.[/quote]

Hallo Ute,

fährst Du nen Opel;+
Als mein Astra so rumzickte waren`s die Drosselklappen und jetzt bin ich das Vieh los:vik:
Gruß Micha


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> so nun mal zu deinem prob,läuft er auch unruhig im stand?
> hoher spritverbrauch?
> mal nach öl geschaut?
> evt wasser im öl?
> oder öl im kühlwasser?
> verteilerkappe mal ab gehabt und gereinigt(bzw kontakte mit schleifpapier angeschliffen)?
> droselklappe evt mal ausbauen und mit bremsenreiniger reinigen...
> Sach mal Matze ..... Die ganzen Fragen die Du da gestellt hast meinst Du noch wohl nicht ernst ... oder ???|uhoh:


 
naja warum sollte ich es nicht ernst meinen?
könnten alles anhaltspunkte sein....

drosselklappe würde ich auch mal tipen...
kann aber auch ne undichte bzw defekte zkdichtung sein....
sprich er hat wasser im motorraum und kann es nicht verbrennen.
dafür müsste man aber dien wasser stand wissen....
gibt eben einige sachen die man ausschließen kann,sollte....
oder bist du vom fach????


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


micha52 schrieb:


> Hallo Ute,
> 
> fährst Du nen Opel;+
> Als mein Astra so rumzickte waren`s die Drosselklappen und jetzt bin ich das Vieh los:vik:
> Gruß Micha



ist ne Opel Krankheit das mit der Drosselklappe . Hatte mein Combo Tour auch und hab es in der Werkstatt für 50 € heile machen lassen . Das hat mich aber nicht abgehalten mir einen neune Tour zu kaufen der im März kommen soll freu freu 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wir haben einen alten BMW Kombie.
Und der hält schon länger als wir gedacht hatten.
In der Werkstatt wird auf Kopfdichtung getippt. Und dies soll teuer werden. Bernd wollte ihn eigentlich auswerten lassen, ging aber irgendwie nicht.
Mein Schatzi will ja schon seid Monaten ein anderes Auto haben, ich wollte aber nicht. Das Geld ist mir immer zu schade dafür.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@wade67



> Jo, midde Kette vonne Kreidler|splat2:. Wir fahrn übrigens am Montag mit`n paar Brandschützern von unser Wache in die Brandung. Hab die Krabbelbüdels in Nst. bestellt. Wir entscheiden uns dann wo´s hingeht.
> So, muß morgen früh die Stadtmenschen der Walddörfer und umgebener Stadtteile für 24 Std vor`m schlimmsten bewahr`n.
> Gut`s Nächtle


 

Danke, Danke, Danke
So fühl ich mich sicher.

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin,
mein gott was hier abgeht. Da muss man ja echt aufpassen das man nicht den Anschluss verpasst. Ein Glück das Heute Samstag ist und die meisten sich nicht auf der Arbeit langweilen (wahrscheinlich sind die jetzt alle Angeln:c) da habe ich mal ne Chance nen paar Seiten aufzuarbeiten.

Habe mal nen bisschen Statistik gemacht.
Der Trööt ist jetzt 55 Tage alt.
Die Beiträge erstrecken sich inzwischen auf 139 Seiten. Das sind etwa 2,5 Seitenpro Tag.
Es gibt inzwischen 2076 Beiträge, was einem Tagesschnitt von immerhin fast 38 Beiträgen etnspricht...
Insgesammt wurde der Trööt 22500 mal angeschaut. Entspricht etwa 409 Hits pro Tag.
Etwa 35 Boardies haben sich aktiv an der Gestaltung beteiligt und etwa 12450 Smileys plaziert. 
Na wenn das keine Fakten sind!!!#6

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hast du gerade Langeweile??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oder besteht dein Leben aus  Statistik ausrechnen?


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Nabend Grätenjäger

So, 12Std Plasterlaster sind um. Hab jetz aufe Lösche gewechselt. Bis jetz is ja nich viel passiert hier. Dachte ich muß den halben abend nachlesen. Malte und Simon: schön den Herd ausmachen und die Kerzen aus. Hab kein Bock bis Morgen früh noch dem roten Hahn die Lichter auszupusten. :r Geh noch`n büschen an Pokertisch. Komm nachher noch mal ins Trööööt. Hier will noch jemand ins Netz und nervt schon. bis Spääder.

Grus aus Sasel


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Nabend Grätenjäger
> 
> So, 12Std Plasterlaster sind um. Hab jetz aufe Lösche gewechselt. Bis jetz is ja nich viel passiert hier. Dachte ich muß den halben abend nachlesen. Malte und Simon: schön den Herd ausmachen und die Kerzen aus. Hab kein Bock bis Morgen früh noch dem roten Hahn die Lichter auszupusten. :r Geh noch`n büschen an Pokertisch. Komm nachher noch mal ins Trööööt. Hier will noch jemand ins Netz und nervt schon. bis Spääder.
> 
> Grus aus Sasel





...zündl...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> mein gott was hier abgeht. Da muss man ja echt aufpassen das man nicht den Anschluss verpasst. Ein Glück das Heute Samstag ist und die meisten sich nicht auf der Arbeit langweilen (wahrscheinlich sind die jetzt alle Angeln:c) da habe ich mal ne Chance nen paar Seiten aufzuarbeiten.
> 
> Habe mal nen bisschen Statistik gemacht.
> Der Trööt ist jetzt 55 Tage alt.
> Die Beiträge erstrecken sich inzwischen auf 139 Seiten. Das sind etwa 2,5 Seitenpro Tag.
> Es gibt inzwischen 2076 Beiträge, was einem Tagesschnitt von immerhin fast 38 Beiträgen etnspricht...
> Insgesammt wurde der Trööt 22500 mal angeschaut. Entspricht etwa 409 Hits pro Tag.
> Etwa 35 Boardies haben sich aktiv an der Gestaltung beteiligt und etwa 12450 Smileys plaziert.
> Na wenn das keine Fakten sind!!!#6
> 
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte




...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

...ich rauch ersma eine...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

sao...fertig


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ute


> Hast du gerade Langeweile??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oder besteht dein Leben aus Statistik ausrechnen?


 
Eindeutig Langeweile. Durfte Heute nicht zum Angeln und schiebe zu Hause Kinderdienst.
Und über das Fernsehprpgramm brauchen wir uns ja wohl nicht unterhalten.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@wade67


> Malte und Simon: schön den Herd ausmachen und die Kerzen aus. Hab kein Bock bis Morgen früh noch dem roten Hahn die Lichter auszupusten.


 
Herd bleibt an. Bei den Gaslieferungsengpässen muss ich die Heizung auslassen, sonst wirds bald kalt in Deutschland. Ohne Kerzen is mir das zu dunkel. Ich werde aber sicherheitshalber das Lagerfeuer im Wohnzimmer löschen.
Gruß aus Bergstedt|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> naja warum sollte ich es nicht ernst meinen?
> könnten alles anhaltspunkte sein....
> 
> drosselklappe würde ich auch mal tipen...
> kann aber auch ne undichte bzw defekte zkdichtung sein....
> sprich er hat wasser im motorraum und kann es nicht verbrennen.
> dafür müsste man aber dien wasser stand wissen....
> gibt eben einige sachen die man ausschließen kann,sollte....
> oder bist du vom fach????


Boahhhh Matze da müssen wir uns aber am 24. mal genauer drüber unterhalten.... Da läuft mir ja als Autoschlosser der Scheuer übern Rücken.... Brrrrr|supergri
Aber nix für ungut....#6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ich tipp ma auf n loch in der membran von der unterdruckdose


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> jaja,dat jute weihnachtsgeld wieder verpudert.
> wat da die frau bloß zu sagt.....
> ich dürfte mir das garnicht nach haus bestellen.
> müsst es zum kumpel bringen lassen.....damit madam das nicht mitkriegt....



deswegen lass ich mir solche sachen auch in die Firma liefern!

@wusel: so wie ich gelesen hab, hats mit dem Dreibein geklappt!? Supi...

Euch nen schönen Abend!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> @wusel: so wie ich gelesen hab, hats mit dem Dreibein geklappt!? Supi...


 Haste dran gezweifelt ????:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich tipp ma auf n loch in der membran von der unterdruckdose


#6.. Garnicht soooo verkehrt #6
Nimm mal den Schlauch von der Unterdruckdose ab... pluub Motor aus....
Ich geh einfach mal vom Leerlaufschalter aus..... jedenfalls so wie Ute mit dat am Telefon verklickert hat


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> @wade67
> 
> 
> Herd bleibt an. Bei den Gaslieferungsengpässen muss ich die Heizung auslassen, sonst wirds bald kalt in Deutschland. Ohne Kerzen is mir das zu dunkel. Ich werde aber sicherheitshalber das Lagerfeuer im Wohnzimmer löschen.
> Gruß aus Bergstedt|wavey:
> Malte



Sooo habich das gerne#6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6.. Garnicht soooo verkehrt #6
> Nimm mal den Schlauch von der Unterdruckdose ab... pluub Motor aus....
> Ich geh einfach mal vom Leerlaufschalter aus..... jedenfalls so wie Ute mit dat am Telefon verklickert hat





joooaaaaa...is auch ne möglichkeit. :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mönchen !!! Ich dachte Du wolltes ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???
oder doch noch...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ????


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mönchen !!! Ich dachte Du wolltes ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> oder doch noch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????





weder noch,micha 










...und nu is dat kreuz voll im eimer :q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> @ute
> 
> 
> Eindeutig Langeweile. Durfte Heute nicht zum Angeln und schiebe zu Hause Kinderdienst.
> Und über das Fernsehprpgramm brauchen wir uns ja wohl nicht unterhalten.
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte


Hallo Malte.
Dat geht mir auch öfters so. Und das ist soooo ätzend.
Die Zeit geht nicht rum, alles doof und nerven tut auch alles.



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich tipp ma auf n loch in der membran von der unterdruckdose


Häää?



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6.. Garnicht soooo verkehrt #6
> Nimm mal den Schlauch von der Unterdruckdose ab... pluub Motor aus....
> Ich geh einfach mal vom Leerlaufschalter aus..... jedenfalls so wie Ute mit dat am Telefon verklickert hat


Hauptsache ihr wist was gemeint ist.
Bernd sagte, das der Wagen schon seid Tagen unruhig beim anmachen lief. Hab ich nie bemerkt.
Und das dann eine weiße Wolke hinten raus kommt. Hab ich auch nie bemerkt.
Wasser verbauchte der Wagen vermehrt.

Ratet mal, wor rüber ich mich beim Frühstücken unterhalten musste!!
Neues Auto natürlich. |uhoh:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ute und Schwarzwusel
Na gestern gar nicht beim Angeln gewesen? Ihr lasst aber nach!:m

UTE, gräm dich nicht ist warscheinlich nur ne Kleinigkeit und die Werkstatt will dich nur abzocken. 
(Was ja in diesem Fall eine gute Nachricht währe) 
Hol weiteren Ratschlag ein!|kopfkrat

Schwarzwusel, wenn wir am 24. noch vorher zur Knopperszeit bei dur aufschlagen, könne  wir dann auch dein mopped bekucken***freu***

War mal in der Sturm und Drangzeit stolzer besitzer einer CB 750 F1!!! Die war damals schon alt und wäre heute ....emm... so anne 40 Jahre. Schde habe leider z_erschrotet_!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Malte.
> Dat geht mir auch öfters so. Und das ist soooo ätzend.
> Die Zeit geht nicht rum, alles doof und nerven tut auch alles.
> 
> 
> Häää?
> 
> 
> Hauptsache ihr wist was gemeint ist.
> Bernd sagte, das der Wagen schon seid Tagen unruhig beim anmachen lief. Hab ich nie bemerkt.
> Und das dann eine weiße Wolke hinten raus kommt. Hab ich auch nie bemerkt.
> Wasser verbauchte der Wagen vermehrt.
> 
> Ratet mal, wor rüber ich mich beim Frühstücken unterhalten musste!!
> Neues Auto natürlich. |uhoh:





unruhig? weiße wolke? mehr wasser als sprit? |kopfkrat

dann is die zylinderkopfdichtung im eimer...glückwunsch...wenn der zylinderkopf auch noch krumm is (in fast 100% der fälle),dann wirds ne teure tasse bier. |uhoh: 
dann is die überlegung mit nem neuen auto gar nich so verkehrt.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Bernd sagte, das der Wagen schon seid Tagen unruhig beim anmachen lief. Hab ich nie bemerkt.
> Und das dann eine weiße Wolke hinten raus kommt. Hab ich auch nie bemerkt.
> Wasser verbauchte der Wagen vermehrt.



Wo ich das jetzt lese, doch keine Kleinigkeit! Naja ist halt nen BMW!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Schwarzwusel, wenn wir am 24. noch vorher zur Knopperszeit bei dur aufschlagen, könne wir dann auch dein mopped bekucken***freu***
> 
> |bigeyesAber nur gucken nicht anfassen...:m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War mal in der Sturm und Drangzeit stolzer besitzer einer CB 750 F1!!! Die war damals schon alt und wäre heute ....emm... so anne 40 Jahre. Schde habe leider z_erschrotet_!


 Wie kann man sowat verschroddn..|rolleyes Die werden heute im Originalzustand bis 10.000 Euro gehandelt |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Ratet mal, wor rüber ich mich beim Frühstücken unterhalten musste!!
> Neues Auto natürlich. |uhoh:


Bevor Ihr euch nen neuen kauft müssen wir uns mal über den BMW unterhalten :k.... hätte vielleicht Interesse :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wie kann man sowat verschroddn..|rolleyes Die werden heute im Originalzustand bis 10.000 Euro gehandelt |supergri





ich seh schon den verzweifelten blick von wusel...:q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wie kann man sowat verschroddn..|rolleyes Die werden heute im Originalzustand bis 10.000 Euro gehandelt |supergri



menno erinner mich net!!!!

Aber das Rad kannste ja unendlich weiterspinnen. Wenn mein Opa seinen Opel Kapitän, oder mein Vater seinen tollen Opel Diplomat (5,4 Liter!!!!!!!) noch hätte. (Ja wir hatten 1976 schon  schon ein 5 Liter Auto hihi!)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich seh schon den verzweifelten blick von wusel...:q


 Stimmt ....... Aber mir ging es genauso.. 
Wenn ich überleg wat ich in den 80ziger und auch 90zigern Jahren an Mopeds verkauft und verschrottet hab..... man man ich währe heute der gemachte Mann wenn ich die alle noch hätte :q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> menno erinner mich net!!!!
> 
> Aber das Rad kannste ja unendlich weiterspinnen. Wenn mein Opa seinen Opel Kapitän, oder mein Vater seinen tollen Opel Diplomat (5,4 Liter!!!!!!!) noch hätte. (Ja wir hatten 1976 schon  schon ein 5 Liter Auto hihi!)





Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Stimmt ....... Aber mir ging es genauso..
> Wenn ich überleg wat ich in den 80ziger und auch 90zigern Jahren an Mopeds verkauft und verschrottet hab..... man man ich währe heute der gemachte Mann wenn ich die alle noch hätte :q



= wieder gleiche Gedanken! *Ihr werdet mir unheimlich!*


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> menno erinner mich net!!!!
> 
> Aber das Rad kannste ja unendlich weiterspinnen. Wenn mein Opa seinen Opel Kapitän, oder mein Vater sein tollen Opel Diplomat (5,4 Liter!!!!!!!) noch hätte. (Ja wir hatten 1976 schon schon ein 5 Liter Auto hihi!)







Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Stimmt ....... Aber mir ging es genauso..
> Wenn ich überleg wat ich in den 80ziger und auch 90zigern Jahren an Mopeds verkauft und verschrottet hab..... man man ich währe heute der gemachte Mann wenn ich die alle noch hätte :q





jungs...wenn wir in der schule besser aufgepasst hätten...wären wir heute millionaros und bräuchten uns in unserem norwegischen zweitdomizil um nix n kopp machen :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Stimmt ....... Aber mir ging es genauso..
> Wenn ich überleg wat ich in den 80ziger und auch 90zigern Jahren an Mopeds verkauft und verschrottet hab..... man man ich währe heute der gemachte Mann wenn ich die alle noch hätte :q



Und meine zersägten DDR Mopeds erst....:c


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Opel Diplomat (5,4 Liter!!!!!!!) noch hätte. (Ja wir hatten 1976 schon schon ein 5 Liter Auto hihi!)


Boar eh.... hör bloss auf """Diplomat""":k:k:k:k 
da hatte ich 2 Stück von..... ein Traum von Auto...
oder den Commodore Coupe .....
man war dat ne geile Zeit #6
(Irgendwie ist meine Hose ganz feucht geworden )


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

andy...mach den alten mann aus pansdorf nich wahnsinnig  :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> (Irgendwie ist meine Hose ganz feucht geworden )



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes




altersinkontinenz,tom


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ach so, ich dachte schon, ihm wäre einer abgezwitschert


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Ach so, ich dachte schon, ihm wäre einer abgezwitschert




naja...es solln ja noch zeichen und wunder geschehen...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> ihm wäre einer abgezwitschert


Einer ..? Ich laufe hier wild onanierent durchs Haus |uhoh::q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

...sag ich doch...wunder :q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Schwarzwusel,
ich schick dir morgen mal nen Foto (Das kannst als ........vorlage nehmen.)

...sind zwei Diplomat drauf!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...sag ich doch...wunder :q


 Stimmt .... das schaffen auch nur Mopeds oder Autos
Meine Frau versucht dat schon seid 3 Jahren


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Schwarzwusel,
> ich schick dir morgen mal nen Foto (Das kannst als ........vorlage nehmen.
> 
> ...sind zwei Diplomat drauf!


 Neinnnnnnnn.....mach kein Scheiss
 meine Pfeife brennt jetzt schon....:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Stimmt .... das schaffen auch nur Mopeds oder Autos
> Meine Frau versucht dat schon seid 3 Jahren





|muahah:...au bagge


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Neinnnnnnnn.....mach kein Scheiss
> meine Pfeife brennt jetzt schon....:q




ey andy...du bist soooo n fieser möpp...nimm dann aber hochglanzfotos.die kann man abwischen...|muahah:...ich hau mir wech |muahah:
besser als jeder hardcore...:vik:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wic...ähm guckst Du hier


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

leudde,
zum Glück sind wir ja unter uns. Wenn hier ein mod mitlesen würde, dann würde es nur so Verwarnungen hageln:c


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wic...ähm guckst Du hier


 :l:l:l


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wic...ähm guckst Du hier





tft-reinigungstücher findest du bei schlecker,micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> tft-reinigungstücher findest du bei schlecker,micha


 Wat meinste warum Jutta da arbeitet |supergri


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wat meinste warum Jutta da arbeitet |supergri





...#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So ich geh jetzt erstmal feudeln |uhoh:#h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

jo...viel spaß 

bin auch ersma wech...bis später #h


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> So ich geh jetzt erstmal feudeln |uhoh:#h



Viel Spass...#h
















P.s. Mund ausspülen geht schneller, als Küche wischen,,,#h


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wic...ähm guckst Du hier


 
|evil: mmh, jetz ma ohne nachzugucken tipp ich mal dahinter verstecken sich Gina Wild und Vivian Schmidt. Nackt aufe Haube vom Opel Diplomat :q #d :l


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich jage meine Männer vor die Tür und ihr vergnügt Euch und schreibt hier wieder alles voll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen (wir wollten uns doch am Strand vergnügen und nicht doofe Autos angucken. ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe mal ein paar Fotos gemacht vom Strand und Parkplatz. Mir sind fast die Finger abgefroren. Die Fotos werden dummerweiße ganz unten erscheinen.





HAI-score schrieb:


> Ute und Schwarzwusel
> Na gestern gar nicht beim Angeln gewesen? Ihr lasst aber nach!:m
> 
> UTE, gräm dich nicht ist warscheinlich nur ne Kleinigkeit und die Werkstatt will dich nur abzocken.
> (Was ja in diesem Fall eine gute Nachricht währe)
> Hol weiteren Ratschlag ein!|kopfkrat
> 
> Schwarzwusel, wenn wir am 24. noch vorher zur Knopperszeit bei dur aufschlagen, könne  wir dann auch dein mopped bekucken***freu***
> 
> War mal in der Sturm und Drangzeit stolzer besitzer einer CB 750 F1!!! Die war damals schon alt und wäre heute ....emm... so anne 40 Jahre. Schde habe leider z_erschrotet_!


Schau dir mal die Live Webcam von Dahme an. Ich habe ja etwas dazu gelernt. 
Das sind fast die selben Wellen, wie bei meiner Tauchübung.
Und 2 mal anbaden gibt es nicht. 
Und dann habe ich im Moment schwierigkeiten Aufpasser für unseren Kleinsten zu bekommen. Meine Eltern sind in Urlaub.



SimonHH schrieb:


> unruhig? weiße wolke? mehr wasser als sprit? |kopfkrat
> 
> dann is die zylinderkopfdichtung im eimer...glückwunsch...wenn der zylinderkopf auch noch krumm is (in fast 100% der fälle),dann wirds ne teure tasse bier. |uhoh:
> dann is die überlegung mit nem neuen auto gar nich so verkehrt.


Kopfdichtung!
Das habe ich heute schon öfters gehört. 
So ein mist.




Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Bevor Ihr euch nen neuen kauft müssen wir uns mal über den BMW unterhalten :k.... hätte vielleicht Interesse :q


Dann müssen wir uns wohl mal unterhalten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bei dir oder bei mir? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im Sommer hatten auch schon Gäste gesagt, das sie den Wagen gerne haben möchten, aber du gehst vor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wie kann man sowat verschroddn..|rolleyes Die werden heute im Originalzustand bis 10.000 Euro gehandelt |supergri


Uii
Das tut aber weh.



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Stimmt .... das schaffen auch nur Mopeds oder Autos
> Meine Frau versucht dat schon seid 3 Jahren










nemles schrieb:


> Wic...ähm guckst Du hier


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Sind zwar nur Fotos aber darauf siehts für mich ganz ansprechend aus  Da wohl eh nich alle erscheinen werden müßte doch Platz für alle anderen sein |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir uns wohl mal unterhalten.


 :l


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> |evil: mmh, jetz ma ohne nachzugucken tipp ich mal dahinter verstecken sich Gina Wild und Vivian Schmidt. Nackt aufe Haube vom Opel Diplomat :q #d :l



Man(n) hast Du ne versaute Fantasie :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> |evil: mmh, jetz ma ohne nachzugucken tipp ich mal dahinter verstecken sich Gina Wild und Vivian Schmidt. Nackt aufe Haube vom Opel Diplomat :q #d :l




falsch!

ICH räkel mich mit meinem schieren luxuskörper auf dem auto...kann man aber nicht erkennen


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@UTE,
den Strand vor der Haustür und einfach mal mit den Kindern rumtollen, dafür sitzen wir 6 Stunden im Auto. Du hast es einwandfrei besser als wir!#6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Sind zwar nur Fotos aber darauf siehts für mich ganz ansprechend aus  Da wohl eh nich alle erscheinen werden müßte doch Platz für alle anderen sein |supergri




Moin moin.

Da ist Platz für 100 Leute und mehr#h Vor allem kann man direkt am Strand Parken:q
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> .
> den Strand vor der Haustür  dafür sitzen wir 6 Stunden im Auto.














...............:m


----------



## JoseyWales

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

das übliche hier...wirklich übers angeln wird nicht geredet )))

Mir ist da noch vom letzten mal im Kopf: Ähemmm...wer zeigt denn mal wie man geile Vorfächer bindet und gibt hier dieProfi Tricks???..Aääh.....prost....

Na dass kann ja wieder was werden


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Fürś Vorfächer binden ist die Simone zuständig:q Werde mein geröddel mitbringen,denn suche noch freiwillige die mir Vorfächer binden#h Bin zu faul mich hinzusetzen um noch mehr zu binden#d
Profi ist doch jeder auf seine eigene Weise:q
PS: es ist schließlich ein profi treffen#c


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> geile Vorfächer


 |kopfkrat Wie sehn die denn aus #c ?????
Mir ist noch keins ans Bein gesprungen....|supergri|supergri


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

:q Ich hatte schon mal nen geiles Vorfach ums Bein gewickelt|rolleyes nur fängig war es überhaupt nicht:q

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin ihr verrückten.
ganz besonders moin an mein spezi autoschlosser.....
kannst mir mal sagen was der leerlaufschalter,mit wasser verlust und weißen qualm usm auspuff zu tun hat???
dat wird die zk dichtung sein.
nun schaue dir mal meine diagnosen bzw dinge an die ich aufgetählt hatte,wo sie nachschauen sollte.
du hast mit ihr tele,ich konnte nur lesen.ist doch klar das du ne bessere diagnose stellen konntest als ich....und trotzdem ist sie falsch...
und das als man vom fach.........
dat musste ich jetzt los werden.....nimms mir nicht übel...

am we trinken wir dann einen darauf und unterhalten uns nochmal....

@hai
nene 3 std hin und 3 std zurück.
dat hört sich besser an,nachher denken die noch das wir in hamburg umwege fahren und .......;-)


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Wie sehn die denn aus #c ?????
> Mir ist noch keins ans Bein gesprungen....|supergri|supergri


 


Andy1608 schrieb:


> :q Ich hatte schon mal nen geiles Vorfach ums Bein gewickelt|rolleyes nur fängig war es überhaupt nicht:q
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 
ich hab zu haus ein geiles vorfach inner angeltasche liegen und immer wenn we ist hol ich es hoch ins zimmer,schau es mir an und ..........:k

nur zu empfehlen.....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> moin ihr verrückten.
> ganz besonders moin an mein spezi autoschlosser.....
> kannst mir mal sagen was der leerlaufschalter,mit wasser verlust und weißen qualm usm auspuff zu tun hat???
> dat wird die zk dichtung sein.


Matze mein Held !!!  Kanns Du mir den sagen wat Wasser Verlust und weisser Qualm mit ausgehen im Leerlauf zu tun haben soll.. ich kann dat... nämlich NIX..... Dat die Kopfdichtung im A... ist steht ja aufm ganz anderen Stück Papier
Naja Du wechselst bestimmt auch Dein Auspuff wenn Du nen Platten hast......


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Man(n) hast Du ne versaute Fantasie :m


Was heißt hier Phantasie, ich hab das Foto gemacht


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Bin zwar kein Autoschlosser, aber Wasserverlust und weißer Qualm sind Anzeichen für die Kopfdichtung und das er im Leerlauf aus geht ist nen Anzeichen für den Verschleiß der Auslass Ventile:vSelbst beim fahren merkt man das Ihm die Beschleunigung fehlt|uhoh: Habe es mit unserem Polo auch schon durch|gr:  Beides kann man testen lassen indem man die Kommpression mißt

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Matze mein Held !!! Kanns Du mir den sagen wat Wasser Verlust und weisser Qualm mit ausgehen im Leerlauf zu tun haben soll.. ich kann dat... nämlich NIX..... Dat die Kopfdichtung im A... ist steht ja aufm ganz anderen Stück Papier
> Naja Du wechselst bestimmt auch Dein Auspuff wenn Du nen Platten hast......


 

wo kommt den der weiße qualm ausm auspuff her?
genau ausm brennraum.....
sollte dort zuviel wasser drin sein würgt er ab,ist ja klar,im stand verbrennt er nicht so gut ;-)
mir ist es jetzt aber auch egal,meine karre läuft und wenn sie mal nicht läuft,reparier ich sie selber,hat jetzt mitlerweile geburtstag gehabt(300000 km) mit beweis auf meinem handy,dat tacho ist nämlich wieder auf null gesprungen....
also wuselchen,ich muss jetzt erstmal runter zu meiner karre,lichter reparieren ,mein scheibenwischer geht nämlich nicht mehr |supergri


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> falsch!
> 
> ICH räkel mich mit meinem schieren luxuskörper auf dem auto...kann man aber nicht erkennen


 
Was kann man nich erkennen. Dat Fahrzeuch oder den Luxuskörper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Schon gut ich geh schon und wasch mir die Finger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und such mir schon mal Deckung


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Nach Kuschelforum is dies wohl ein Autoforum geworden????


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> wo kommt den der weiße qualm ausm auspuff her?
> genau ausm brennraum.....
> sollte dort zuviel wasser drin sein würgt er ab,ist ja klar,im stand verbrennt er nicht so gut ;-)
> mir ist es jetzt aber auch egal,meine karre läuft und wenn sie mal nicht läuft,reparier ich sie selber,hat jetzt mitlerweile geburtstag gehabt(300000 km) mit beweis auf meinem handy,dat tacho ist nämlich wieder auf null gesprungen....
> also wuselchen,ich muss jetzt erstmal runter zu meiner karre,lichter reparieren ,mein scheibenwischer geht nämlich nicht mehr |supergri


 
Sach ma wird das jetz hier die Knoffhoff Show. Dat gibt doch so Bücher für jedes Gefährt. wie machichs mir selber,oder so ähnlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Nich das neben jedem Dreibein nochn Auto repariert wird. Moment, ich muß mal den Klug*******r hier entfernen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So, bis nachher


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Autoschlosser, aber Wasserverlust und weißer Qualm sind Anzeichen für die Kopfdichtung und das er im Leerlauf aus geht ist nen Anzeichen für den Verschleiß der Auslass Ventile:vSelbst beim fahren merkt man das Ihm die Beschleunigung fehlt|uhoh: Habe es mit unserem Polo auch schon durch|gr: Beides kann man testen lassen indem man die Kommpression mißt
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


Weisser Qual und Wasserverlust #6
aber verschliessene Auslassventile #d
Wenn die Auslassv. verschliessen sind hat der Motopr keine Leistung mehr... aber um im Leerlauf zu laufen braucht er ja auch keine Leistung  in Ausnahmefällen könnte ein Motor sogar ohne Auslassv. laufen.. (Wankelmotor zum Beispiel ).also auch..#d
So und nu hab ich keine Lust mehr.... lasst uns lieber bischen Ferkeln.....|supergri|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> wo kommt den der weiße qualm ausm auspuff her?
> genau ausm brennraum.....
> sollte dort zuviel wasser drin sein würgt er ab,ist ja klar,im stand verbrennt er nicht so gut ;-)


 
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: Den muste ich aber noch los werden


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Sach ma wird das jetz hier die Knoffhoff Show. Dat gibt doch so Bücher für jedes Gefährt. wie machichs mir selber,oder so ähnlich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nich das neben jedem Dreibein nochn Auto repariert wird. Moment, ich muß mal den Klug*******r hier entfernen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So, bis nachher


 
knofhoff,genau die richtige sendung für unser schreiben.
mir ist es jetzt aber auch wurscht ;-)
meine karre läuf ja....



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Weisser Qual und Wasserverlust #6
> aber verschliessene Auslassventile #d
> Wenn die Auslassv. verschliessen sind hat der Motopr keine Leistung mehr... aber um im Leerlauf zu laufen braucht er ja auch keine Leistung in Ausnahmefällen könnte ein Motor sogar ohne Auslassv. laufen.. (Wankelmotor zum Beispiel ).also auch..#d
> So und nu hab ich keine Lust mehr.... lasst uns lieber bischen Ferkeln.....|supergri|supergri


 


#6#6#6


moinsen an die neu zukömmlige


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah: Den muste ich aber noch los werden


 

ich bins eben...
man hab doch selber kein wirklichen plandavon......

könnte ein auto tunen aber an den motor geh bzw bin ich noch nie selber gegangen...
wieso?lest doch meine posts ;-9
klug*******r eben.


also wieder BTT


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@celler
Kannst ruhig an den Motor rangehen. Der wird Dir schon nix tun(en) :vik: Solltes du allerdings vorhaben daran rumzubasteln kann ich für nix garantier`n


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Was kann man nich erkennen. Dat Fahrzeuch oder den Luxuskörper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Schon gut ich geh schon und wasch mir die Finger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und such mir schon mal Deckung






falls du bei ute übernachten solltest...werde ich dein bett oder schlafsack verminen :r :q:q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Sind zwar nur Fotos aber darauf siehts für mich ganz ansprechend aus  Da wohl eh nich alle erscheinen werden müßte doch Platz für alle anderen sein |supergri



Oohh, da ist noch sehr viel mehr Platz. Viele Km lang ist der Strand.



HAI-score schrieb:


> @UTE,
> den Strand vor der Haustür und einfach mal mit den Kindern rumtollen, dafür sitzen wir 6 Stunden im Auto. Du hast es einwandfrei besser als wir!#6


Ja, dadrüber will ich auch nicht meckern.
Aber ich habe sooo eine träge Familie.
Die brauchen oft mal einen kleinen Tritt, damit die sich bewegen.



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Wie sehn die denn aus #c ?????
> Mir ist noch keins ans Bein gesprungen....|supergri|supergri


|good:|good:




celler schrieb:


> moin ihr verrückten.
> ganz besonders moin an mein spezi autoschlosser.....
> kannst mir mal sagen was der leerlaufschalter,mit wasser verlust und weißen qualm usm auspuff zu tun hat???
> dat wird die zk dichtung sein.
> nun schaue dir mal meine diagnosen bzw dinge an die ich aufgetählt hatte,wo sie nachschauen sollte.
> du hast mit ihr tele,ich konnte nur lesen.ist doch klar das du ne bessere diagnose stellen konntest als ich....und trotzdem ist sie falsch...
> und das als man vom fach.........
> dat musste ich jetzt los werden.....nimms mir nicht übel...
> 
> am we trinken wir dann einen darauf und unterhalten uns nochmal....
> 
> @hai
> nene 3 std hin und 3 std zurück.
> dat hört sich besser an,nachher denken die noch das wir in hamburg umwege fahren und .......;-)


wuselchen nimmt dir das schon nicht krum.

Müssen jeden Tag ca. 1l Wasser in die Kühlung nachfüllen.
Lasse ihn  morgen hier im Ort in der Werkstatt noch mal durchgucken.




celler schrieb:


> ich bins eben...
> man hab doch selber kein wirklichen plandavon......
> 
> könnte ein auto tunen aber an den motor geh bzw bin ich noch nie selber gegangen...
> wieso?lest doch meine posts ;-9
> klug*******r eben.
> 
> 
> also wieder BTT


Mache vorher Fotos, wenn du da doch mal ran gehen solltest.
Es bleibt ja oft was übrig.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> falls du bei ute übernachten solltest...werde ich dein bett oder schlafsack verminen :r :q:q


 

na da haben sich ja 2 gefunden ;-9
moin simon....
hab die besagte auktion übrigens gewonnen ;-)
würde die rollen aber gern alle behalten,lohnt sich garnicht sie zu verkaufen....
für das geld krieg ich sie nirgens wieder ;-)
dann leg ich sie mir lieber zur seite.....
hab genau 7,40 euro für 8 rollen taperline  bezahlt,natürlich +versand....
entweder ist es müll oder sie sind wirklich zu gebrauche...
dat risiko musst ich ja eingehen...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ute
dat mit den fotos ist ne gute idee...
mach ich öfter bei sachen die ich noch nie auseinander gebaut hatte ;-)


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> falls du bei ute übernachten solltest...werde ich dein bett oder schlafsack verminen :r :q:q


 
Jiiihaa, ich steh auf explosive Abende. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Nur machst du Ute dann bitte klar wer mein Kadaver wieder ausn Dachstuhl kratzen darf. Sollte ich dat ganze allerdings überleben gibts vom bunten Teller


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Jiiihaa, ich steh auf explosive Abende.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nur machst du Ute dann bitte klar wer mein Kadaver wieder ausn Dachstuhl kratzen darf. Sollte ich dat ganze allerdings überleben gibts vom bunten Teller



Wenn es dann Nachts unter deiner Bettdecke so




aussieht wissen wir Simone hat wortgehalten!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> na da haben sich ja 2 gefunden ;-9
> moin simon....
> hab die besagte auktion übrigens gewonnen ;-)
> würde die rollen aber gern alle behalten,lohnt sich garnicht sie zu verkaufen....
> für das geld krieg ich sie nirgens wieder ;-)
> dann leg ich sie mir lieber zur seite.....
> hab genau 7,40 euro für 8 rollen taperline  bezahlt,natürlich +versand....
> entweder ist es müll oder sie sind wirklich zu gebrauche...
> dat risiko musst ich ja eingehen...




tach matze...
bring mit.dat passt schon #6 :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Jiiihaa, ich steh auf explosive Abende.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nur machst du Ute dann bitte klar wer mein Kadaver wieder ausn Dachstuhl kratzen darf. Sollte ich dat ganze allerdings überleben gibts vom bunten Teller





höhö...überleben? hast du schon mal so richtig herzhaft anner windel geschnuppert? :q:q
wenn du wieder klar bei schiff bist...bin ich schon laaaaaaaaaaange wech


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wenn es dann Nachts unter deiner Bettdecke so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aussieht wissen wir Simone hat wortgehalten!




|muahah:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 |muahah:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

War das heute wieder ein Tag!
War zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eingeteilt.

Zum Glück ist morgen wieder Arbeit angesagt!:q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Und was soll ich dazu sagen??
Häää?


Für Samstag ist leider kein Ostwind angesagt.
Also kein auflandiger Wind. 
Gestern und Heute wäre es gut gewesen.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Und was soll ich dazu sagen??
> Häää?
> 
> 
> Für Samstag ist leider kein Ostwind angesagt.
> Also kein auflandiger Wind.
> Gestern und Heute wäre es gut gewesen.



Mach dir mal keinen Kopp!

Eine seriöse Wettervorhersage ist noch gar nicht möglich.#d


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> höhö...überleben? hast du schon mal so richtig herzhaft anner windel geschnuppert? :q:q
> wenn du wieder klar bei schiff bist...bin ich schon laaaaaaaaaaange wech


 
Na dann fall ma nich in Neuschnee


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> War das heute wieder ein Tag!
> War zum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eingeteilt.
> 
> Zum Glück ist morgen wieder Arbeit angesagt!:q





*singmodus ein*

...das bischen haushalt,schaffst du doch mit links...

*singmodus aus*


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> .
> Also kein auflandiger Wind.


 Wer weiss wer weiss.....
Für Donnerstag hatten sie auch 28 Knoten angesagt und schwup 12 Std. später 10 |kopfkrat


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

naja ansonsten fahren wir nach dazendorf....
oder wat für wind ist laut eurer vorhersage angesagt?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@wusel
wat is mit der pn?
keine antwort?
ungeladen hab ich kein bock ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> @wusel
> wat is mit der pn?
> keine antwort?
> ungeladen hab ich kein bock ;-)


 Ups sorry wollte vorhin schon antworten... (scheiss Alsheimer wird immer schlimmer )
PN kommt gleich.... Obwohl ich kann ja auch hier antworten :q
Aber wiederrum wat soll ich antworten 
Da Andreas sein komm ja schon angekündigt hat und Du ja mit ihm fährst wirst Du wohl kaum vor meiner Haustür im Auto sitzen bleiben... ODER ??:q
Mööönsch Matze !! Natürlich bist Du eingeladen ist doch selbstredent..#6.. (also ich kenn dat jedenfalls nicht anders )
Freu mich doch schon auf Dich mien Södden :k


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ups sorry wollte vorhin schon antworten... (scheiss Alsheimer wird immer schlimmer )
> PN kommt gleich.... Obwohl ich kann ja auch hier antworten :q
> Aber wiederrum wat soll ich antworten
> Da Andreas sein komm ja schon angekündigt hat und Du ja mit ihm fährst wirst Du wohl kaum vor meiner Haustür im Auto sitzen bleiben... ODER ??:q
> Mööönsch Matze !! Natürlich bist Du eingeladen ist doch selbstredent..#6.. (also ich kenn dat jedenfalls nicht anders )
> Freu mich doch schon auf Dich mien Södden :k


 


wunderbar,jetzt komm ich auch guten gewissens zu dir |supergri
hatte nur gedacht das dir der dorschbestand der in deiner truhe schwimmt zu schade für uns flachlandtiroler ist :m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Olli
@Wade
eins des besten Postings vom letzen Brandungsangeln mit Dahme UTE kam von Nemles. Ich denke es soll euch nicht vorenthalten werden und hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2271529&postcount=654
habe ich es noch einmal für euch herausgesucht damit es nicht in den Tiefen des Boards verschütt geht !|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> @Olli
> @Wade
> eins des besten Postings vom letzen Brandungsangeln mit Dahme UTE kam von Nemles. Ich denke es soll euch nicht vorenthalten werden und hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2271529&postcount=654
> habe ich es noch einmal für euch herausgesucht damit es nicht in den Tiefen des Boards verschütt geht !|supergri |supergri |supergri





versau die beiden nich so früh...die ahnen noch nich,wat da tatsächlich auf sie zukommt


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Da Andreas sein komm ja schon angekündigt hat und Du ja mit ihm fährst wirst Du wohl kaum vor meiner Haustür im Auto sitzen bleiben... ODER ??:q



mmmmh, heißt das alle die ich mitbringe brauchen nicht im Auto sitzen bleiben und können bei dir ein opulentes Frühstück einnehmen??? Na dann nehme ich den Bus und bringe meine 5 Frauen nebst Anhang mit!
_Danke!_
***nein Scherz***


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> 5 Frauen


Jaaaaa ... lass Matze Zuhause und bring die 5 Frauen mit |supergri


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> versau die beiden nich so früh...die ahnen noch nich,wat da tatsächlich auf sie zukommt


 
Glaubst du ernsthaft das man mich noch versau`n kann. Und Olli B: Wart ma ab. Wenn der keine Antwort oder ähnliches mehr abgibt: entweder Herz und Atemstillstand, eingeschlafen oder grad`n Cola Bac anne Schnute. :g

Ma was anderes, will gegen 14.00 los an Strand. Will mir Dahme schon mal angucken. A1 bis Cismar und dann ;+ Schnelle Antwort erbeten |supergri


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> @Olli
> @Wade
> eins des besten Postings vom letzen Brandungsangeln mit Dahme UTE kam von Nemles. Ich denke es soll euch nicht vorenthalten werden und hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2271529&postcount=654
> habe ich es noch einmal für euch herausgesucht damit es nicht in den Tiefen des Boards verschütt geht !|supergri |supergri |supergri


 
|waveyotzblitz, mir komm`n glatt die Tränen bei soviel Katzenfutter #6


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


>


 Oller Hecht kommt eher hin #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Ma was anderes, will gegen 14.00 los an Strand. Will mir Dahme schon mal angucken. A1 bis Cismar und dann ;+ Schnelle Antwort erbeten |supergri


 |kopfkrat|kopfkrat;+;+ versteh Deine Frage irgendwie net so ganz


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Ma was anderes, will gegen 14.00 los an Strand. Will mir Dahme schon mal angucken. A1 bis Cismar und dann ;+ Schnelle Antwort erbeten |supergri



Bin leider nicht der Profi. 
Von der Autobahn aus ist Dahme doch sicherlich beschildert, oder? Hier ist immer vom TP die Rede was wohl Taucherparkplatz heißt. Der ist aber nicht ausgeschildert, du musst dich immer rechts Richtung Strand halten wenn du in Dahme reinkommst, dann kommst da irgendwann vorbei. Am ende macht der Strand dann einen Knick und die Straße endet, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Einfach mal googeln. Ansonsten fließt links von der Seebrücke (immer richtung Meer gesehn) son Flüsschen ins Meer und da soll wohl auch ne gute Stelle sein. Letzes mal haben wir von der Seebrücke geangelt. Also kein "echtes" Brandungsangeln.
Wo wir dieses mal angeln wird von den "Einheimischen" noch ausgeknobelt
Gruß Andreas aus Celle


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wo wir dieses mal angeln wird von den "Einheimischen" noch ausgeknobelt
> Gruß Andreas aus Celle


Zu 90% Dahmer Schleuse


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,
bezüglich der Angelwoche und der Mole auf der Sonneninsel hab ich mal mit Thomas Pruss von der Angelwoche gemailt . Darf auch aus dem Inhalt der Mail zitieren .

Hier die Antwort :


> Moin Micha,
> Keine Panik, das Angeln ist vom Molenkopf aus und ins Hafenbecken hinein verboten. Ansonsten darf man.
> Grüßlis
> Thomas



außerdem hat er mir in einer 2ten Mail mitgeteilt 


> Die OSTMIOLE ist dicht!!



Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> bezüglich der Angelwoche und der Mole auf der Sonneninsel hab ich mal mit Thomas Pruss von der Angelwoche gemailt . Darf auch aus dem Inhalt der Mail zitieren .
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



aha, und warum ist das nicht entsprechend ausgeschildert? Angler sind doch ein bedeutender Wirtschaftsfaktor aufer "Sonneninsel"
Ostmohle Schild Angeln verboten = Stimmt
Westmole Schild Angeln verboten = Stimmt nicht solange man nicht im Hafenbecken angelt.

Verrücktes Deutschland!


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
Puttgarten Westmole Angeln Erlaubt ausser Molenkopf und ins Hafenbecken.
Ostmole Angeln verboten und ist mit einem großen ZAUN abgesperrt.
mann kommt erst garnicht rauf.
Und die Fänge auf der Westmole halten sich auch in grenzen.
Und zum Treffen und Grillen ist es Dort sicher nicht so Prickeln.
Vieleicht für kleinere gruppen?
Bin wieder Daaaaa.
MINIBUBI


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Erzähl.

Und???


Wie geht es dir???


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

:q





Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jaaaaa ... lass Matze Zuhause und bring die 5 Frauen mit |supergri


 
jaja,dat hättest wohl gern...
so schnell schießen die preussen aber nicht.
jetzt hast mich erstmal anne backe :vik:



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Zu 90% Dahmer Schleuse


 
der einheimische sprach und die flachlandtiroler folgen :q:q:q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> jaja,dat hättest wohl gern...
> so schnell schießen die preussen aber nicht.
> jetzt hast mich erstmal anne backe :vik:



*SCHÖN!*:l


----------



## JoseyWales

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ute Du liesst ja sicher Stündlich hier mit 
Ich nehme dieses mal meine kleine mit - kannst Du also mit auf die Liste setzen.
Was haltet ihr denn zur üblichen Sprit Parade als Alternative von einer zünftige Feuerzangenbowle? Gestern mal wieder gemacht und wie immer einfach nur geil. Würde sich ja bei Ute in Ihrem halb kalten oder halb warmen (kann man sehen wie man will  Pavillon gut machen. Ich würde anlässlich meines Geburtstages einen guten Teil der Kosten übernehmen.

Zweite Frage: Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Thermoanzug in Grösse S für meine Freundin... Angebote bitte per PM.

Freu mich schon auf Samstag...))))))))))


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hi. Josey,
hört sich gut an, würde gut zu unserer

*After-Angel-Party*

passen.

(Zum Thermoanzug haste ne PM)


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

oh,jetzt sach nicht du hattest einen.
warum hab ich nicht vorher gefragt.
meine bessere hälfte will auch unbeduíngt ein,sonst geht sie mit mir nicht mehr aufn kutter....

@josey
die ganz kleine oder deine freundin?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin josey...#h

ne feuerzangenbowle is immer ne gute sache...:m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> oh,jetzt sach nicht du hattest einen.
> warum hab ich nicht vorher gefragt.
> meine bessere hälfte will auch unbeduíngt ein,sonst geht sie mit mir nicht mehr aufn kutter....



Jau, stolzer Besitzer eins DAM Schwimmanzug Flotations zwei-teilig! Habe ich doch sogar schon mit Bildchen eingestellt!

Hat schon einmal Bootsangelerfahrung.

War echt günstig. Ich schick dir ne PM.

....und mit Wuselchen bin ich im Partnerlook.:vik:

Das wird ja am 24. die reinste Modenschau. Josel versorgt mich noch mit einer Rutentasche! für´s Brandungsgeschirr ***freu***


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na dat ist doch wunderbar......
hätte nur gedacht das du noch nen anzug rum fliegen hast in der grösse....

rutentasche fürs br geschirr?kostet?hab mir nämlich auch gerade ne neue tasche geholt....


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Das einzige was ich neu habe ist unterwäsche|supergri|supergri
Darf ich trotzdem kommen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Dat einzigste wat ich neu habe ist ne Alditütte für die Fische...:c


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

und wusel,wozu du ne alditüte?
nen kleiner gefrirrbeutel reicht doch für die krebse


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> ich habe unterwäsche|supergri|supergri
> Darf ich trotzdem kommen?|kopfkrat




klar olli...die kann man bestimmt waschen.is kein problem...:m :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich werde meinen neuen Norgefloater mal zur Probe tragen :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> und wusel,wozu du ne alditüte?
> nen kleiner gefrirrbeutel reicht doch für die krebse


Da reden wir Samstagnacht nochmal drüber :g


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

oh ne....
lieber nicht.
du beschwörst die fische jetzt die woche über so das ich keine fange,mein platz ist dann bestimmt auch schon abgesteckt wenn ich komme....

alditüte ist für denn wusel schon gerechtfertigt....besser wäre noch ne c&a tüt ;-)


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

:kDann komm ich ohne|bigeyes


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin josey...#h
> 
> ne feuerzangenbowle is immer ne gute sache...:m



Wofür???




celler schrieb:


> rutentasche fürs br geschirr?kostet?hab mir nämlich auch gerade ne neue tasche geholt....



ganz kleine 20 Euronen



olli B. schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich neu habe ist unterwäsche|supergri|supergri
> Darf ich trotzdem kommen?|kopfkrat



Erst aufm Laufsteg vorführen und dann dürfen alle mal Probetragen!


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> :kDann komm ich ohne|bigeyes


 
Unterwäsche meine ich... manno das hat hier echt ne eigendynamik entwickelt... sagenhaft


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wofür???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ganz kleine 20 Euronen
> 
> jut,meine hat bisschen mehr gekostet,hat aber nichts zu heißen....
> 
> 
> 
> Erst aufm Laufsteg vorführen und dann dürfen alle mal Probetragen!
> 
> pfuiiiiiiiiiii


 


@olli
was bringst nicht mit?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ich werde eine thermolatzhose in warnorange nach DIN EN 471 der größe 58 zur schau tragen.
dazu einen sehr kleidsamen winterblouson mit gebrauchsspuren der größe XXL ebenfalls nach DIN EN 471 in warnorange.
als fußkleid habe ich mir ein paar arbeitsstiefel der schutzgruppe S3 in einem hellen,freundlichen schwarz ausgesucht,die durch ein zeitloses,schlicht-elegantes design bestechen.hervorzuheben ist noch,das die schnürsenkel einen zum übrigen *workerlook* passenden orangefarbenden senkelfaden beinhalten.
den abschluß der winterkollektion aus dem hause *DBAG* bildet eine dunkelblaue schirmmütze der modellreihe *bummsbirne einfach rund* in einer unisex größe.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Unterwäsche meine ich... manno das hat hier echt ne eigendynamik entwickelt... sagenhaft


 

genau........
dann geht das auch alles viel einfacher....
und zum anderen,kommt dann auch mal luft ran :m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Unterwäsche meine ich... manno das hat hier echt ne eigendynamik entwickelt... sagenhaft



Anglerboard = Angler stellen Fragen und Angler beantworten fragen übers angeln. 
mmmh, Irgendwas passt in diesem Trööt nicht!:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wofür???
> 
> wofür? zum aufwärmen...wofür sonst? |kopfkrat :q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ganz kleine 20 Euronen
> 
> 
> 
> Erst aufm Laufsteg vorführen und dann dürfen alle mal Probetragen!





....#6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> *bummsbirne einfach rund* .


 

jaja,ich wusste doch wozu dein kopf haupsächlich eingesetzt wird :m


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> @olli
> was bringst nicht mit?


 
Na unterwäsche....klemmt sowieso immer


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich werde eine thermolatzhose in warnorange nach DIN EN 471 der größe 58 zur schau tragen.
> dazu einen sehr kleidsamen winterblouson mit gebrauchsspuren der größe XXL ebenfalls nach DIN EN 471 in warnorange.
> als fußkleid habe ich mir ein paar arbeitsstiefel der schutzgruppe S3 in einem hellen,freundlichen schwarz ausgesucht,die durch ein zeitloses,schlicht-elegantes design bestechen.hervorzuheben ist noch,das die schnürsenkel einen zum übrigen *workerlook* passenden orangefarbenden senkelfaden beinhalten.
> den abschluß der winterkollektion aus dem hause *DBAG* bildet eine dunkelblaue schirmmütze der modellreihe *bummsbirne einfach rund* in einer unisex größe.



Damit siehste aus wie ein Gleisbauarbeiter....*echt chic!*


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> der größe 58


 Hört sich gut an........
Denn brauch ich ja mein Zelt nicht mitschleppen #6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Anglerboard = Angler stellen Fragen und Angler beantworten fragen übers angeln.
> mmmh, Irgendwas passt in diesem Trööt nicht!:vik:


 

wenn man mal bisschen bei der sache bleibt liest man auch echt oft mal was übers angeln hier drin....
es geht haupsächlich darum,nur hier kommen immer 50 % OT nachrichten und 50 % antworten auf die frage.
 dat ist uns garnicht mehr bewusst,da wir mit jeder antwort die wir geben wieder mehr merkwürdige sachen verbreiten die diskutiert werden ;-)


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich werde eine thermolatzhose in warnorange nach DIN EN 471 der größe 58 zur schau tragen.
> dazu einen sehr kleidsamen winterblouson mit gebrauchsspuren der größe XXL ebenfalls nach DIN EN 471 in warnorange.
> als fußkleid habe ich mir ein paar arbeitsstiefel der schutzgruppe S3 in einem hellen,freundlichen schwarz ausgesucht,die durch ein zeitloses,schlicht-elegantes design bestechen.hervorzuheben ist noch,das die schnürsenkel einen zum übrigen *workerlook* passenden orangefarbenden senkelfaden beinhalten.
> den abschluß der winterkollektion aus dem hause *DBAG* bildet eine dunkelblaue schirmmütze der modellreihe *bummsbirne einfach rund* in einer unisex größe.


 
damit wirst du dann schon mal zum bestgekleidetsten Angler gewählt:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Denn brauch ich ja mein Zelt nicht mitschleppen #6



vergräm uns die Simone nicht!|gr:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> jaja,ich wusste doch wozu dein kopf haupsächlich eingesetzt wird :m









...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> damit wirst du dann schon mal zum bestgekleidetsten Angler gewählt:vik::vik::vik:





jo :q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> wenn man mal bisschen bei der sache bleibt liest man auch echt oft mal was übers angeln hier drin....
> es geht haupsächlich darum,nur hier kommen immer 50 % OT nachrichten und 50 % antworten auf die frage.
> dat ist uns garnicht mehr bewusst,da wir mit jeder antwort die wir geben wieder mehr merkwürdige sachen verbreiten die diskutiert werden ;-)



Genau,
ich wollte nur mal wusels mopped streicheln und dann....na habt ihr ja gelesen!:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Damit siehste aus wie ein Gleisbauarbeiter....*echt chic!*




kunststück...bin ja auch einer :q:q




Hört sich gut an........
Denn brauch ich ja mein Zelt nicht mitschleppen #6


ich bring dir ne wolldecke mit...schnuckelchen :l :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich bring dir ne wolldecke mit...schnuckelchen :l :q


 Du bist immer soooo lieb zu mir...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> vergräm uns die Simone nicht!|gr:


|bigeyes Weiss net wat Du meinst.... #c#c 
Mein Brandungszelt ist immer so unhandlich


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na wenn dat mal nicht wahre männerliebe ist.........
ihr seid so süß ihr zwei,echt zum knuddeln....


man wat soll dat werden,am besten ihrm verkriecht euch dann im zelt ;-)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> na wenn dat mal nicht wahre männerliebe ist.........
> ihr seid so süß ihr zwei,echt zum knuddeln....
> 
> 
> man wat soll dat werden,am besten ihrm verkriecht euch dann im zelt ;-)





schnuckelschätzchen...du bist der erste,der erfahren wird,wann wuselschatz und ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..versprochen


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Du bist immer soooo lieb zu mir...





...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> schnuckelschätzchen...du bist der erste,der erfahren wird,wann wuselschatz und ich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..versprochen


 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


 
angeln vor der ehe.... ihr ferkel


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

echt ihr könnt doch nicht vor der ehe schon eure rute überall rein halten......


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes




ups...hatte ich etwa versäumt,dich von meiner kleinen überraschung zu unterrichten?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> angeln vor der ehe.... ihr ferkel




kannst du so nich sagen...wir haben uns noch nich geküsst und sind noch jungfräulich


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin ,


celler schrieb:


> echt ihr könnt doch nicht vor der ehe schon eure rute überall rein halten......



nu is aber Schluß |supergri|supergri

*TATÜTATA TATÜTATA*

und bevor jemand Rachegelüste hat , wir bingen als Bodygard zum Strand unsere Bärenjäger Socke und Teddy mit |supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

nene,jetzt steckt mich mal nicht auch in die runde der ferkel.

ich will damit nichts zu tun haben.......|wavey:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> echt ihr könnt doch nicht vor der ehe schon eure rute überall rein halten......


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


>


 


ick hau mich wech,sind die geil........


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> nene,jetzt steckt mich mal nicht auch in die runde der ferkel.
> 
> ich will damit nichts zu tun haben.......|wavey:












...hast du aber


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

man man man ihr scheint ja geld zu haben |kopfkrat
Floater hier Thermoanzug da....so langsam macht ihr dem "schaut was ich gekauft hab" trööt konkurenz...:m




ups hab ja auch was neues.....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> man man man ihr scheint ja geld zu haben |kopfkrat


 Das sagt der Richtige


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> man man man ihr scheint ja geld zu haben |kopfkrat
> Floater hier Thermoanzug da....so langsam macht ihr dem "schaut was ich gekauft hab" trööt konkurenz...:m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ups hab ja auch was neues.....




bei mir hat sich auch einiges getan ;-)


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin,
man was war das für ein scheixx Tag. Echt zum:v. Was für ne beschixxene Besprechung. Naja somit habe ich schon mal den bescheidensten Tag 2009 abgearbeitet. Kann nur besser werde. 

Und es wird besser werden. Spätestens Samstag.:vik:

Als Ausgleich zur Besprechung echt geeignet - mal eben die Beiträge des Tages durch zu gehen. Habe wieder reichlich gelacht.:m
Meine Frau fragt schon immer was denn so lustig sei.|kopfkrat

So ich glaub ich hau mich aufs Ohr.

@simon
Denk dran Deine Tüte auszumachen.
Wade ist in Dahme und kann nicht rechtzeitig zum löschen hier sein.

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> nene,jetzt steckt mich mal nicht auch in die runde der ferkel.
> ich will damit nichts zu tun haben.......|wavey:



Das hätteste Dir vielleicht mal 'nen Tick früher überlegen sollen...#d

Der Spruch kommt auf die Liste!!!:vik:


celler schrieb:


> echt ihr könnt doch nicht vor der ehe schon eure rute überall rein halten......


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin Boardies#h 

kann es sein, das ihr einwenig vom Thema abkommt;+|kopfkrat

Grüße aus der Mitte von Schleswig - Holstein
Micha


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> moin Boardies#h
> 
> kann es sein, das ihr einwenig vom Thema abkommt;+|kopfkrat
> 
> Grüße aus der Mitte von Schleswig - Holstein
> Micha





nö... #d...warum fragst du? 

micha...es geht hier,wie du schon vielleicht bemerkt hast,nicht unbedingt bierernst zu.
hier wird gelabert (mal mehr...mal weniger blödsinn),hier wird gelacht...geferkelt bis die schwarte platzt...kurz...is n *gute laune trööt*.
und den ganzen tag nur übers angeln zu schreiben,is in etwa so spannend,wie n baum beim wachsen zuzusehen.:m
langweilige trööts gibts hier genug im board...dieser hier muss und wird nicht dazugehören.
und außerdem...wir müssen ja unser honichbällchen bei laune halten.sonst wird dem guten ja noch langweilig.

UND DAS GEHT SO EINMAL GARNICHT!! :q:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin mein wuselschnuckelschätzchen...#h

ich hab grad ma die watbüx angeplünnt...


:vik:....PASST!!!...:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin, Moin in die Runde...#h 

Muss mich leider für Samstag ausklinken, da die beiden Handballspielen, die für Sonntag geplant waren, auf den Samstag vorverlegt wurden #d Aber zum Klönen könnte ich es schaffen :g

@Simone: Hatten wir net letztens am Telefon dürber gesprochen mit Krank und so??? Nun hats mich auch erwischt


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin mein wuselschnuckelschätzchen...#h
> 
> ich hab grad ma die watbüx angeplünnt...
> 
> 
> :vik:....PASST!!!...:vik:


 Moin Moin meine kleine Waldfee.....:k


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Jungs,

ich bin krank.
Aber bis Samstag bin ich damit wieder durch.
@Wuselchen
Aus morgen wird nichts. Leider.
Ich liege die meiste Zeit hier auf dem Boden. Marcel freut sich dadrüber.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> @Wuselchen
> Aus morgen wird nichts. Leider.


 Macht nichts Herzilein... Hauptsache Du bist Samstag wieder fit......
Wünsche Dir aufjedenfall gute Besserung ..


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ich bin krank.
> Aber bis Samstag bin ich damit wieder durch.
> @Wuselchen
> Aus morgen wird nichts. Leider.
> Ich liege die meiste Zeit hier auf dem Boden. Marcel freut sich dadrüber.





gute besserung,ute. :m

wir sind auch grad durch mit erkältung und grippe...


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> Ute Du liesst ja sicher Stündlich hier mit
> Ich nehme dieses mal meine kleine mit - kannst Du also mit auf die Liste setzen.
> Was haltet ihr denn zur üblichen Sprit Parade als Alternative von einer zünftige Feuerzangenbowle? Gestern mal wieder gemacht und wie immer einfach nur geil. Würde sich ja bei Ute in Ihrem halb kalten oder halb warmen (kann man sehen wie man will  Pavillon gut machen. Ich würde anlässlich meines Geburtstages einen guten Teil der Kosten übernehmen.
> 
> Zweite Frage: Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Thermoanzug in Grösse S für meine Freundin... Angebote bitte per PM.
> 
> Freu mich schon auf Samstag...))))))))))


Eigentlich bin ich ja sehr oft hier. Aber im Moment nicht.
Mein neuer Schwimmanzug ist gestern gekommen in Gr. S. Will ihn aber zurück schicken. Habe bedenken, das wenn es richtig kalt ist, ich nicht genügend drunter anziehen kann. Ansonst sitzt er toll.
145€ kostet der. Oben knalliges gelb und der Rest blau, ein Einteiler ist es.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Danke Euch beiden.
Bis Samstag bin ich wieder fit.
Die Grippe hat mich nicht ganz im Griff.


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
Hallo Ute
Danke der Nachfrage es geht mir eigendlich gut.
Eigendlich? Ich kann noch nicht Angeln!#d#d

Kurze Frage:Am 24 ab 12Uhr am Taucherparkplatz in Dahme.
Ich war noch nie in Dahme!Wo ist das?#c

Da das Angeln eh nur 2 wahl ist ,ist der helle Tag auch nur nebensache.
Brauche daher auch keine wattis bestellen.

Da der Dr. mir die Schulter Aufgeschnitten hat,und was da raus muste willst du sicher nicht auf den Teller haben,muß ich mal sehen ob ein aufschlagen zu einer anderen zeit möglich ist?

Ich hoffe das du auch wieder ab 24 gesund bist.

Da du nicht so schnell lesen kannst habe ich das hier ganz langsam geschrieben.:q:q

Mit einer Hand.

Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:Am 24 ab 12Uhr am Taucherparkplatz in Dahme.
> Ich war noch nie in Dahme!Wo ist das?#c


|bigeyes Wat willste da denn ??? :q
Also treffen ist zwischen 11-12 Uhr bei Ute in Grube...
und angeln so gegen 15.30 Uhr anner Dahmer Schleuse
oder hab ich Deine Frage falsch verstanden ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Wat willste da denn ??? :q
> Also treffen ist zwischen 11-12 Uhr bei Ute in Grube...
> und angeln *so gegen* 15.30 Uhr anner Dahmer Schleuse
> oder hab ich Deine Frage falsch verstanden ??? |kopfkrat



...spätestens :q


----------



## JoseyWales

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

so...mich hats jetzt auch erwischt...in 2 Tagen Geburtstag...in 4 Tagen angeln...also ich bete das es nicht schlimmer wird...:-(
Ute..danke fürs Angebot aber ich brauch nur was günstiges für meine Freundin am Samstag.....


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> so...mich hats jetzt auch erwischt...


Na, ich sach mal Willkommen im Club :m


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ich wünsche allen |krank: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 eine Gute Besserung

Gruß
Micha


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> ich wünsche allen |krank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eine Gute Besserung
> 
> Gruß
> Micha


 

von mir auch...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> Ute..danke fürs Angebot aber ich brauch nur was günstiges für meine Freundin am Samstag.....


 Welche Grösse hat Deine Freundin denn ?? 
Hab noch nen Thermoanzug liegen... könnte ich leihweise für Samstag mitbringen.... Ist aber Grösse XL.. aber immer noch besser als zu frieren.. kannst Dich ja melden


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Gute Besserung an alle ""(Weicheier)"" auch von mir..:g:q


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Wat willste da denn ??? :q
> Also treffen ist zwischen 11-12 Uhr bei Ute in Grube...
> und angeln so gegen 15.30 Uhr anner Dahmer Schleuse
> oder hab ich Deine Frage falsch verstanden ??? |kopfkrat


 
Hi Wusel
nee ich hatte keine Ahnung wo und wann.#d#d
Dahmen Schleuse ????
Grube bei Ute??
Mach mich schlau!!!!#h#h#h

MINIBUBI


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, treffen die sich an der Grube bei der Schleuse um mit Ute Dame zu spielen...#c :m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Welche Grösse hat Deine Freundin denn ??
> Hab noch nen Thermoanzug liegen... könnte ich leihweise für Samstag mitbringen.... Ist aber Grösse XL.. aber immer noch besser als zu frieren.. kannst Dich ja melden




Haste denn keinen in 3XL dann passen die da zusammen rein |rolleyes  würde zu dem hier propagierten Event doch passen #c

Piet


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hier nochmals UTES Posting zum Ablauf der Veranstaltung:



Ute schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Kopie von dem evtl. Ablauf. Wird aber alles spontan entschieden:
> 
> 
> *Treffpunkt ist bei mir (uns) in 23749 Grube. Bei der Kirche 9. Und kommt direkt nach hinten auf den Hof gefahren. Da sitzten wir ja alle. Der Hof sollte eigentlich groß genug sein. Das Klingeln an der Haustür werden wir nicht hören. Wer gerne sich näher Informieren will, wo er hinfahren soll und wie, dem gebe ich meine Internetseite. (Wegen Werbung darf ich dies hier nicht reinschreiben.) Einfach eine PN an mich. Wer meine Handynr. haben will, einfach eine PN an mich.
> Bis 12:30 Uhr sollten alle da sein. Um 12 Uhr wird der Grill angemacht. Vorher können wir gerne noch Kaffee zusammen trinken. Ich trinke was anderes, denn Kaffee schmeckt doch nicht. Wer früher kommen möchte, ist also kein Problem. Jeder bringt Fleisch, Würstchen und Getränke mit. Der eine oder andere bringt Brot oder Salat oder Soße oder oder oder mit. Ich halte nichts von genauer Aufteilung. Nacher kommt der eine oder andere nicht, dann fehlt was. So wird das nötigste da sein. Wer was besonderes mitbringen möchte, sehr gerne. Grillkohle sollte auch mit gebracht werden.
> Es sollte aber drauf geachtet werden, das vorher und während des angelns nur wenig Alkohol getrunken wird. Wir setzten uns hinterher wieder zusammen und dann können die Belege auf den Tisch. Geangelt wird nüchtern.*
> 
> 
> Aus Kaffee trinken wird Vorfächer binden gemacht. Also, wenn einer mit uns Vorfächer binden will der kommt schon früher. Sagen wir mal so um 11Uhr!
> Und nu würde ich ganz gerne von Euch mal wissen, ob und wer hier alles übernachten möchte. Die Nacht kostet 9€. Wer sich jetzt anmeldet, bekommt natürlich ein Bett, wer sich erst in dieser Nacht dazu entschliest, muss evtl. im Schlafsack auf dem Boden übernachten. Ich habe 8 Betten und 2 Matratzen an zu bieten. (Aber nur, wenn ich bis dahin geschaft habe Ferienwohnung 1 sauber zu bekommen. Das renovierte Badezimmer ist fast fertig.)Wer hier schlafen möchte, bringt bitte Bettwäsche mit. Und wer es noch nicht genau weiß, der bringt einen Schlafsack mit. Wer sich zu erst meldet, bekommt auch ein Bett.^^
> Evlt. Frühstücken wir auch am nächsten Morgen wieder zusammen.
> Dann kommen weitere 3€ dazu.


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Hier nochmals UTES Posting zum Ablauf der Veranstaltung:


 

Echt cool:m:m:m
Du hast es immer parat


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Echt cool:m:m:m
> Du hast es immer parat



Für euch immer:m#6|wavey:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ Olli
In deinem Profi steht das du Rennrad fährst. 
Schau mal wo ich war und was ich für einen geilen Aufkleber habe:
http://img407.*ih.us/img407/1591/cci00001ws5.jpg

Fahre aber seit vier Jahren nicht mehr und die die mich kennen wissen, seit dem bin ich quadratisch, praktisch, übergewichtig!


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich neu habe ist unterwäsche|supergri|supergri
> Darf ich trotzdem kommen?|kopfkrat


 
|bla: seid wann trägst du Pfeife denn Unterwäsche :m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> |bla: seid wann trägst du Pfeife denn Unterwäsche :m



Wade du passt zu uns #6


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> :kDann komm ich ohne|bigeyes


 
Na bitte, sach ich doch. Wie immer |muahah:


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Na bitte, sach ich doch. Wie immer |muahah:


 
ach das wädchen ist auch wieder wach#h


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> @ Olli
> In deinem Profi steht das du Rennrad fährst.
> Schau mal wo ich war und was ich für einen geilen Aufkleber habe:
> http://img407.*ih.us/img407/1591/cci00001ws5.jpg
> 
> Fahre aber seit vier Jahren nicht mehr und die die mich kennen wissen, seit dem bin ich quadratisch, praktisch, übergewichtig!


 

Selber hoch gefahren oder nur geschaut???|kopfkrat


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Selber hoch gefahren oder nur geschaut???|kopfkrat



reusper, hochgefahren ja, abbber mitm Auto.


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So, nu noch was von gestern. Wir warn mit 4 Brandschützern links von Dahmes Höft am Steilhang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( haben die Krabbelbüdels vorher in Nst im Angeltreff geholt Die schmunzeln schon über uns Pflegefälle hier im Tröööt ). Zuhause null Wind, in Nst gings. Am Strand angekommen dachtes du da hält einer  Autotür zu. Nütz nix, alles aufgebaut und los. Ums kurz zu machen: so was habich noch nich mitgemacht. 3mal das Dreibein auf Seite weil da Highspeedkraut mit geschätzten 3000 Knoten inne Schnur getrieben is. Meine Kollegen hatten Erdspieße. Da wurd dir schwindelich wenne aufe Kinicklichter geschielt hast. Gegen 20.00 Uhr Schnauze voll weil Regen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dazu. Ergebnis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ich hatte wenigstens noch ne Platte als Entschädigung. Hab eben grade mein Gelumpe vom Sand befreit. Der Hof sieht nu aus wie`n  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beachclub. Falls sich in Dahme einer beschweren sollte das da Sand fehlt sacht Bescheid. Dann bring ich den Sa wieder mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So, falls nu einer denkt WEICHEI!! Sach ich nur


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> reusper, hochgefahren ja, abbber mitm Auto.


 





 sooo??? Oder mit`n Milchkaffee inne hand


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> reusper, hochgefahren ja, abbber mitm Auto.


 

Egal, würde ich auch gerne mal:q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> So, nu noch was von gestern. Wir warn mit 4 Brandschützern links von Dahmes Höft am Steilhang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( haben die Krabbelbüdels vorher in Nst im Angeltreff geholt Die schmunzeln schon über uns Pflegefälle hier im Tröööt ). Zuhause null Wind, in Nst gings. Am Strand angekommen dachtes du da hält einer  Autotür zu. Nütz nix, alles aufgebaut und los. Ums kurz zu machen: so was habich noch nich mitgemacht. 3mal das Dreibein auf Seite weil da Highspeedkraut mit geschätzten 3000 Knoten inne Schnur getrieben is. Meine Kollegen hatten Erdspieße. Da wurd dir schwindelich wenne aufe Kinicklichter geschielt hast. Gegen 20.00 Uhr Schnauze voll weil Regen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dazu. Ergebnis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ich hatte wenigstens noch ne Platte als Entschädigung. Hab eben grade mein Gelumpe vom Sand befreit. Der Hof sieht nu aus wie`n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beachclub. Falls sich in Dahme einer beschweren sollte das da Sand fehlt sacht Bescheid. Dann bring ich den Sa wieder mit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So, falls nu einer denkt WEICHEI!! Sach ich nur



Schade das du so bescheiden gefangen hast und das Wetter mist war. Macht ja nicht gerade Mut für Samstag. Mal überlegen ob ich die Angelklotten überhaut mitschleppe! ***scherz***
Kopf hoch, kann alles nur besser werden! Wetter und Fang!


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> sooo??? Oder mit`n Milchkaffee inne hand



Das kommt meinem Fahrstil schon sehr nahe, frag mal Celler!
@ Celler
Für Samstag bist DU der Vorleser wo es langgeht!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> moin Boardies#h
> 
> kann es sein, das ihr einwenig vom Thema abkommt;+|kopfkrat
> 
> Grüße aus der Mitte von Schleswig - Holstein
> Micha


 
nene,dat ist normal hier.
wenn alle nur nich vom angeln schreiben,dann kannst fragen ob wir vom thema abkommen....
denn dann sind alle krank ;-)



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das hätteste Dir vielleicht mal 'nen Tick früher überlegen sollen...#d
> 
> Der Spruch kommt auf die Liste!!!:vik:


 
#d#d#d#d#d#d



Ute schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich ja sehr oft hier. Aber im Moment nicht.
> Mein neuer Schwimmanzug ist gestern gekommen in Gr. S. Will ihn aber zurück schicken. Habe bedenken, das wenn es richtig kalt ist, ich nicht genügend drunter anziehen kann. Ansonst sitzt er toll.
> 145€ kostet der. Oben knalliges gelb und der Rest blau, ein Einteiler ist es.


 
ABU ????





Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Wat willste da denn ??? :q
> Also treffen ist zwischen 11-12 Uhr bei Ute in Grube...
> und angeln so gegen 15.30 Uhr anner Dahmer Schleuse
> oder hab ich Deine Frage falsch verstanden ??? |kopfkrat


 
genau,papa hat gesprochen......... 



HAI-score schrieb:


> Das kommt meinem Fahrstil schon sehr nahe, frag mal Celler!
> @ Celler
> Für Samstag bist DU der Vorleser wo es langgeht!


 
hab doch meine lisa(navi) dabei...
hattest du nicht auch eins in deiner karre?



@80 % der leute
gute besserung.........


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> So, nu noch was von gestern. Wir warn mit 4 Brandschützern links von Dahmes Höft am Steilhang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( haben die Krabbelbüdels vorher in Nst im Angeltreff geholt Die schmunzeln schon über uns Pflegefälle hier im Tröööt ). Zuhause null Wind, in Nst gings. Am Strand angekommen dachtes du da hält einer Autotür zu. Nütz nix, alles aufgebaut und los. Ums kurz zu machen: so was habich noch nich mitgemacht. 3mal das Dreibein auf Seite weil da Highspeedkraut mit geschätzten 3000 Knoten inne Schnur getrieben is. Meine Kollegen hatten Erdspieße. Da wurd dir schwindelich wenne aufe Kinicklichter geschielt hast. Gegen 20.00 Uhr Schnauze voll weil Regen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dazu. Ergebnis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ich hatte wenigstens noch ne Platte als Entschädigung. Hab eben grade mein Gelumpe vom Sand befreit. Der Hof sieht nu aus wie`n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beachclub. Falls sich in Dahme einer beschweren sollte das da Sand fehlt sacht Bescheid. Dann bring ich den Sa wieder mit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So, falls nu einer denkt WEICHEI!! Sach ich nur


 



 Wetter is egal, wir mummeln uns ordentlich ein


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> hab doch meine lisa(navi) dabei...
> hattest du nicht auch eins in deiner karre?



Ja hab ich.




Aber warum drückt der immer wieder den Ständer runter?


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> ach das wädchen ist auch wieder wach#h


 
Wieder wach? So wie du arbeitest möcht ich ma  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Urlaub mach`n :q Komm grad Vom Lehrgang aus Billstedt.


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ja hab ich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber warum drückt der immer wieder den Ständer runter?


 
Das erklär ich Dir Samstach


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wie alt sind wir eigentlich das wir uns an diesen kleinen Pixelbildchen erfreuen? :q
(Die ich allerdings echt Klasse finde. Wie meine Frau schon sagt: Du wirst nie erwachen!)
Wade hat die besten!#6


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ja hab ich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber warum drückt der immer wieder den Ständer runter?


 

|muahah:|muahahas ist das g.... was ich bis jetzt hier gelesen habe
Lachkrampf


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ja hab ich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber warum drückt der immer wieder den Ständer runter?


 
und vor allem schau dir den blick des beifahrers beim runter drücken mal an....

na dat wird ja ne lustige fahrt.
kannst du dich überhaupt auf mein ding so konzentrieren beim fahren?so gross isser nicht das ich ihn dir beim fahren aufn schos legen kann.....


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> und vor allem schau dir den blick des beifahrers beim runter drücken mal an....
> 
> na dat wird ja ne lustige fahrt.
> kannst du dich überhaupt auf mein ding so konzentrieren beim fahren?so gross isser nicht das ich ihn dir beim fahren aufn schos legen kann.....



Wir werden das Samstag testen!

Vergesse den Überzieher für deine Rute nicht!
(Ein Schelm der Böses Denkt!)


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wie alt sind wir eigentlich das wir uns an diesen kleinen Pixelbildchen erfreuen? :q
> (Die ich allerdings echt Klasse finde. Wie meine Frau schon sagt: Du wirst nie erwachen!)
> Wade hat die besten!#6


 
Was habbich??????


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wir werden das Samstag testen!
> 
> Vergesse den Überzieher für deine Rute nicht!
> (Ein Schelm der Böses Denkt!)


 

wenn wir hier nicht aufpassen könnte es uns so ergehen




   Ferkelbande


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Was habbich??????


 

Die kürzeste Rute und die besten Smileys


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Was habbich??????


Zitat von HAI-score  
Wie alt sind wir eigentlich das wir uns an diesen kleinen *Pixelbildchen* erfreuen? 
(Die ich allerdings echt Klasse finde. Wie meine Frau schon sagt: Du wirst nie erwachen!)
Wade hat die besten!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wir werden das Samstag testen!
> 
> Vergesse den Überzieher für deine Rute nicht!
> (Ein Schelm der Böses Denkt!)


ab genau JETZT hab ich ANGST




wade67 schrieb:


> Was habbich??????


 
den dicksten knuppel :vik:



olli B. schrieb:


> wenn wir hier nicht aufpassen könnte es uns so ergehen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferkelbande


 

riiiiiiiiiiichtig........
so werden wir von zu haus weg gebiemt und dann in dahme an strand gebracht....
dat wäre doch was,oder andy?
also immer schön weiter machen


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ja hab ich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber warum drückt der immer wieder den Ständer runter?


 
Vor allem is der Co so was wie`n anatomisches Wunder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Kommt der aus`n Radsport? der hat ja`n Seitenständer


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> so werden wir von zu haus weg gebiemt und dann in dahme an strand gebracht....
> dat wäre doch was,oder andy?



Da gibts doch diesen Film, wo die ausserirdischen an Bord des Raumschiffes weiß gekleidete, bildhübsche Hostessen sind.

Also dann kommen bestimmt alle aus deinem Trööt gern mit!#6


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Vor allem is der Co so was wie`n anatomisches Wunder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Kommt der aus`n Radsport? der hat ja`n Seitenständer



Man da liegt doch noch einer drunter der die Pedalen treten muss.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Vor allem is der Co so was wie`n anatomisches Wunder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Kommt der aus`n Radsport? der hat ja`n Seitenständer


 
ich bin der co pilot.....
deswegen hab ich ja angest......
glaub ich werd mich nach hinten setzen........



HAI-score schrieb:


> Man da liegt doch noch einer drunter der die Pedalen trten muss.


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Ute:Wo bleibt unser Brandungsangler trööt????
Hatten doch sogar schon namensvorschläge......


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ich bin der co pilot.....
> deswegen hab ich ja angest......
> glaub ich werd mich nach hinten setzen........
> 
> 
> 
> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


 
Ich betreib den Sport seid 15 Jahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und mir hat noch nie`n Fahrer an Knüppel gepackt, mir is auch noch nie ne 3. person aufjefallen welche unsre Pedalerie bearbeitet hat. Hab grad mal nachgelesen: is im Rallyereglement nich gestattet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also meine verehrten Niedersächsischen Sportskameraden: immer schön fair bleiben und die Hände ans Lenkrad und nich an Knüppel. Für Dich Celler, lenk dich irgendwie ab. Klöppel dir`n paar bunte Perlen und Haken ans Band


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ celler

DICKSTEN Knuppel? neeeeee neeeeee, aber vielleicht den schnellsten


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Aber warum drückt der immer wieder den Ständer runter?





celler schrieb:


> und vor allem schau dir den blick des beifahrers beim runter drücken mal an....
> 
> na dat wird ja ne lustige fahrt.
> kannst du dich überhaupt auf mein ding so konzentrieren beim fahren?so gross isser nicht das ich ihn dir beim fahren aufn schos legen kann.....





HAI-score schrieb:


> Wir werden das Samstag testen!
> 
> Vergesse den Überzieher für deine Rute nicht!
> (Ein Schelm der Böses Denkt!)




Und wenn Ihr's noch so sehr auf die Spitze treibt....#d


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ohje bin ich jetzt verhaftet?


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ohje bin ich jetzt verhaftet?


 
Papperlapapp |uhoh: , machs wie Obama. Knall die hand aufe Bibel und gelobe Besserung :q


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Papperlapapp |uhoh: , machs wie Obama. Knall die hand aufe Bibel und gelobe Besserung :q


 
Oh du nennst dich jetzt Racing Grisu anstatt Mitglied  Hätte es Ohneglied nicht besser getroffen????


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Oh du nennst dich jetzt Racing Grisu anstatt Mitglied Hätte es Ohneglied nicht besser getroffen????


 



*Achtung Achtung Olli B is wieder auf Sendung. Bitte Minderjährige, Mormonen etc. vom Bildschirm entfernen.*
Oder wie ich sagen würde:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























in der Reihenfolge


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Ich betreib den Sport seid 15 Jahren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und mir hat noch nie`n Fahrer an Knüppel gepackt, mir is auch noch nie ne 3. person aufjefallen welche unsre Pedalerie bearbeitet hat. Hab grad mal nachgelesen: is im Rallyereglement nich gestattet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also meine verehrten Niedersächsischen Sportskameraden: immer schön fair bleiben und die Hände ans Lenkrad und nich an Knüppel. Für Dich Celler, lenk dich irgendwie ab. Klöppel dir`n paar bunte Perlen und Haken ans Band


 
dat ist wohl die beste idee.......#6



wade67 schrieb:


> @ celler
> 
> DICKSTEN Knuppel? neeeeee neeeeee, aber vielleicht den schnellsten


 
dann auf jeden fall ;-)



achso,lieber mit als ohne glied...
von den leuten ohne glied haben wir doch genug...
wäre schlimm wenn es die nicht geben würde....


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

wir haben jetzt soviel fressalien....
bringt auch einer bisschen schluck oder bier mit????


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

alter schwede...da is man mal ne halbe stunde abwesend...und wat is hier? |bigeyes



C     H     A     O     S     !    :vik:


geile nummer jungs...#6

hat honichbällchen ja man schöööööön verhaftet....

übrigens matze...
vun norden wind mogt n krusen büdel und n steifen pint :q:q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ach Simone is auch mal wieder online!


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hat honichbällchen ja man schöööööön verhaftet....



Wobei ich das etwas unfair für MacFerkelMarco's Wahlkampf sehe, wenn im Januar hier so rum geferkelt wird|gr:
Reißt Euch doch mal zusammen bis 1.ten Februar, dann könnt Ihr wieder die Sau raus lassen :q:q:q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144510


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wobei ich das etwas unfair für MacFerkelMarco's Wahlkampf sehe, wenn im Januar hier so rum geferkelt wird|gr:
> Reißt Euch doch mal zusammen bis 1.ten Februar, dann könnt Ihr wieder die Sau raus lassen :q:q:q
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144510





nix da...wir denken ja garnich dran :q:q


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> wir haben jetzt soviel fressalien....
> bringt auch einer bisschen schluck oder bier mit????


 
ich bringe auf jeden Fall etwas schluck mit... Hoffe ihr trinkt auch bacardi?
Muß dann wohl noch cola mitbringen...... und dann war doch schon einiges zu lesen#c


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wobei ich das etwas unfair für MacFerkelMarco's Wahlkampf sehe, wenn im Januar hier so rum geferkelt wird|gr:
> Reißt Euch doch mal zusammen bis 1.ten Februar, dann könnt Ihr wieder die Sau raus lassen :q:q:q
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144510


 
ich bin da nicht scharf drauf......
von mir aus boardferkel macmarco for ever



olli B. schrieb:


> ich bringe auf jeden Fall etwas schluck mit... Hoffe ihr trinkt auch bacardi?
> Muß dann wohl noch cola mitbringen...... und dann war doch schon einiges zu lesen#c


 

jute entscheidung.....
achso und zum anderen,ich habe nicht jeden tag lust mir alle seiten durch zu lesen,deswegen ist mir wohl einiges entgangen.....


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> achso und zum anderen,ich habe nicht jeden tag lust mir alle seiten durch zu lesen,deswegen ist mir wohl einiges entgangen.....



Einiges an Getränken steht auch auf Seite eins :m
Und bekanntermaßen bringt der eine oder andere doch noch etwas Hopfenkaltschale mit.:q
Und Josey macht ja auch noch ne Feuerzangenbowle, wenn er bis dahin wieder fit ist.#6


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Einiges an Getränken steht auch auf Seite eins :m
> Und bekanntermaßen bringt der eine oder andere doch noch etwas Hopfenkaltschale mit.:q
> Und Josey macht ja auch noch ne Feuerzangenbowle, wenn er bis dahin wieder fit ist.#6


 verdursten werden wir wohl nicht... Mein Freund wade hat sowieso immer n Anhänger extra für Getränke dabei|laola:


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> verdursten werden wir wohl nicht... Mein Freund wade hat sowieso immer n Anhänger extra für Getränke dabei|laola:


 
wo bist du denn nu wade
|kopfkrat


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> verdursten werden wir wohl nicht... Mein Freund wade hat sowieso immer n Anhänger extra für Getränke dabei|laola:


 
Olli mein alter, in mir keimt der Verdacht auf das dir`n paar Oktaven zum Lied fehl`n 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Wenn wir da am Samstach zur Landung ansetz´n und die ganze Keulenschnurweitwurffraktion steht da Spalier um mein (An) Hänger auszuladen komm wir möglicherweise in Erklärungsnöte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Den Anhänger bräuchten wir allein schon für Mülltüten um den Blödsinn einzusack`n den du so von dir gibst.


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Olli mein alter, in mir keimt der Verdacht auf das dir`n paar Oktaven zum Lied fehl`n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wenn wir da am Samstach zur Landung ansetz´n und die ganze Keulenschnurweitwurffraktion steht da Spalier um mein (An) Hänger auszuladen komm wir möglicherweise in Erklärungsnöte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Den Anhänger bräuchten wir allein schon für Mülltüten um den Blödsinn einzusack`n den du so von dir gibst.


 
Meinte den Flaschenöffner der um deinen Hals H Ä N G T 
Anhänger eben:q:q


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> wo bist du denn nu wade
> |kopfkrat


 
Hierbinnich |wavey: geh jetz wieder vor`n Ofen die Beinbehaarung wegbrenn . Laß die Haare weh`n. bis nachher.


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Olli mein alter, in mir keimt der Verdacht auf das dir`n paar Oktaven zum Lied fehl`n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wenn wir da am Samstach zur Landung ansetz´n und die ganze Keulenschnurweitwurffraktion steht da Spalier um mein (An) Hänger auszuladen komm wir möglicherweise in Erklärungsnöte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Den Anhänger bräuchten wir allein schon für Mülltüten um den Blödsinn einzusack`n den du so von dir gibst.


 



 Mach nur weiter so


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

wird echt zeit,dat dat samstach wird...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wird echt zeit,dat dat samstach wird...


 Stimmt Samstag ist immer Badetag   (Insider)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Stimmt Samstag ist immer Badetag   (Insider)





jup...richtich :vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ohmeingott....|bigeyes...156 seiten blödsinn...schwachsinn...frohsinn und sinnfreies...|uhoh:...
leude...wir sind echt gut #6:vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> verdursten werden wir wohl nicht... Mein Freund wade hat sowieso immer n Anhänger extra für Getränke dabei|laola:



jut..........mitgedacht



SimonHH schrieb:


> wird echt zeit,dat dat samstach wird...




dat kannst laut sagen...

moin simon und micha


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> jut..........mitgedacht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dat kannst laut sagen...
> 
> moin simon und micha





moin matze #h

bist auf arbeit? ;+


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

nene,i`am @ home

wat macht die krankenheit?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> nene,i`am @ home
> 
> wat macht die krankenheit?





mmh...buppslchen hüstelt noch etwas...ansonsten alles fit.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na dat hört man doch gern ;-)


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Stimmt Samstag ist immer Badetag   (Insider)




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2339695&postcount=2


Bitte Punkt 1 und 2 sehr genau lesen und beachten!!!#6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2339695&postcount=2
> 
> 
> Bitte Punkt 1 und 2 sehr genau lesen und beachten!!!#6





aye aye käptn


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hä???
erst wird geschrieben nicht so viel wackeln und dann am ende aber im zwiebelschalen prinzip einpacken???


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Guten Morgen Ihr lieben#h

eigentlich wollte ich mich am Samtag zu Euch gesellen, um mich von diesem fiesen Brandungsangelfieber anstecken zu lassern|rolleyes
Aber dann kam gestern meine "bessere;+ Hälfte" und sagte |abgelehn. Du hast Zwergendienst
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(2x 16 Monate).
Also nichts mit rumsabbeln und staunen am Strand#q
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich wünsche Euch allen ein dickes, fettes Petri |pfisch:#a
Gruß Micha


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ihr lieben#h
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich mich am Samtag zu Euch gesellen, um mich von diesem fiesen Brandungsangelfieber anstecken zu lassern|rolleyes
> Aber dann kam gestern meine "bessere;+ Hälfte" und sagte |abgelehn. Du hast Zwergendienst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2x 16 Monate).
> Also nichts mit rumsabbeln und staunen am Strand#q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch allen ein dickes, fettes Petri |pfisch:#a
> Gruß Micha




Morgens schon ne schlechte Nachricht ins Board zu stellen ist gemein!
Hast Zwillinge, du Glücklicher! Mädchen oder Jungs?
Naja Familie geht halt vor! 
Bist aber nächtes mal aber dabei, oder?#h

Gruß Andreas|wavey:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Morgens schon ne schlechte Nachricht ins Board zu stellen ist gemein!
> Hast Zwillinge, du Glücklicher! Mädchen oder Jungs?
> Naja Familie geht halt vor!
> Bist aber nächtes mal aber dabei, oder?#h
> 
> Gruß Andreas|wavey:


 

Moin Andreas,

jo sind Zwillinge und es ist alles dran.|stolz:
Da die Hoffnung zuletzt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gehe ich davon aus, dass ich beim nächsten Mal dabei bin.
Gruß Micha


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin,moin
naja wenn alles dran ist,würde ich mal auf jungs tippen ;-)

trotzdem schade das nicht dabei bist.....
aber dat jahr ist ja noch lang ;-)

@andy
ich glaub wir müssen das breakfast bei micha veschieben...
glaub dat schaffen wir nicht ganz?


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hab jetzt mal die Seiten nachgelesen. 
Nu kommen auch schon die Ufos. Nicht schlecht.:vik:





MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hallo Ute
> Danke der Nachfrage es geht mir eigendlich gut.
> Eigendlich? Ich kann noch nicht Angeln!#d#d
> 
> Kurze Frage:Am 24 ab 12Uhr am Taucherparkplatz in Dahme.
> Ich war noch nie in Dahme!Wo ist das?#c
> 
> Da das Angeln eh nur 2 wahl ist ,ist der helle Tag auch nur nebensache.
> Brauche daher auch keine wattis bestellen.
> 
> Da der Dr. mir die Schulter Aufgeschnitten hat,und was da raus muste willst du sicher nicht auf den Teller haben,muß ich mal sehen ob ein aufschlagen zu einer anderen zeit möglich ist?
> 
> Ich hoffe das du auch wieder ab 24 gesund bist.
> 
> Da du nicht so schnell lesen kannst habe ich das hier ganz langsam geschrieben.:q:q
> 
> Mit einer Hand.
> 
> Gruß MINIBUBI


Du bist zu nett. 



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an alle ""(Weicheier)"" auch von mir..:g:q


Und du bist genauso nett. 
Nu löst sich der ganze Schleim. 
Bin ordentlich am Spuken. Igiet.





celler schrieb:


> ABU ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Fladen.
Habe gestern noch Hornmicha teleniert.
Nu bin ich mir nicht mehr so siche, das ich ihn weggeben will.


celler schrieb:


> @Ute:Wo bleibt unser Brandungsangler trööt????
> Hatten doch sogar schon namensvorschläge......


Lass mich mal gesund werden.



olli B. schrieb:


> ich bringe auf jeden Fall etwas schluck mit... Hoffe ihr trinkt auch bacardi?
> Muß dann wohl noch cola mitbringen...... und dann war doch schon einiges zu lesen#c


Ob wir Bac trinken??
Sei froh, wenn du davon was abbekommst.:q
Nicht war Matze?


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Muss jetzt wieder ins Bettchen. Ich fange wieder an zu frieren.

Ach ja:
An Wuselchen und Simon. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich Wattis holen kann. Wegen krank sein und Auto kaputt. Holt ihr Euch die bitte selber.
Werde auch nichts zum Vorfächer binden da haben. Werde Euch aber auf die ganz genau auf die Finge schauen.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> @andy
> ich glaub wir müssen das breakfast bei micha veschieben...
> glaub dat schaffen wir nicht ganz?



*Auf gar keinen Fall!

Das lass ich mir nicht entgehen.

Komme schon um 7.00 Uhr!*


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ute...
wenn der anzug aber nicht passt,ist ja auch doof.
der soll dir ja evt mal schwimmhilfe leitsten....wollen wir nicht hoffen das,dass mal eintritt

bac?er sollte die flasche lieber verstecken...
die letzten male ist der bac als erstes leer gewesen ;-)

und du immernoch krank?
na dann mal gute besserung ,hoffen wir mal das du samstag dann wieder fit bist ..........

@.......
mal bitte denn letzten post auf der seite vorher beachten...


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ihr lieben#h
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich mich am Samtag zu Euch gesellen, um mich von diesem fiesen Brandungsangelfieber anstecken zu lassern|rolleyes
> Aber dann kam gestern meine "bessere;+ Hälfte" und sagte |abgelehn. Du hast Zwergendienst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2x 16 Monate).
> Also nichts mit rumsabbeln und staunen am Strand#q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch allen ein dickes, fettes Petri |pfisch:#a
> Gruß Micha



Was gibt's Schöneres für zwei kleine Jungs als eingemummelt in 'nen warmen Schneeanzug am Strand zu spielen??? :q:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> *Auf gar keinen Fall!
> 
> Das lass ich mir nicht entgehen.
> 
> Komme schon um 7.00 Uhr!*




OK,dann eben doch...

Simon,wir brauchen die Brötchen.
Ich 4 stk...


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> OK,dann eben doch...
> 
> Simon,wir brauchen die Brötchen.
> Ich 4 stk...




Soo mag ich dich.

Wir fahren AB und lassen den 177 Diesel Pferdchen mal richtig Auslauf!

Die Verkäuferin soll sich schon mal vor´s Haus stellen und du siehst zu das es nicht so lange dauert.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> OK,dann eben doch...
> 
> Simon,wir brauchen die Brötchen.
> Ich 4 stk...






verfressen auch noch,wa?! 

jo...4 für matze...2 für andy...geit los.:m

aber jungs...denkt dran....um 0915 is dat frühstück aufgetischt. |znaika:
also...pünktliches erscheinen sichert die besten brötchen...|jump:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Muss jetzt wieder ins Bettchen. Ich fange wieder an zu frieren.
> 
> Ach ja:
> An Wuselchen und Simon. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich Wattis holen kann. Wegen krank sein und Auto kaputt. Holt ihr Euch die bitte selber.
> Werde auch nichts zum Vorfächer binden da haben. Werde Euch aber auf die ganz genau auf die Finge schauen.





kein problem,ute...wir besorgen uns dat selbst. #6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> *Auf gar keinen Fall!
> 
> Das lass ich mir nicht entgehen.
> 
> Komme schon um 7.00 Uhr!*





das is ma n machtwort :vik: :q:q







gibs dem bengel,andy


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hi Simon HH
Wo Trefft Ihr euch zum Fruhstück?
Bei Wusel? Adresse?
Danke
MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Hi Simon HH
> Wo Trefft Ihr euch zum Fruhstück?
> Bei Wusel? Adresse?
> Danke
> MINIBUBI




hi MINIBUBI...

hast pe enn...


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*





Gute Beserung an alle und besonders an UTE


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> kein problem,ute...wir besorgen uns dat selbst. #6



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratHatte ich dich diesen Monat schon???

Na egal:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratHatte ich dich diesen Monat schon???
> 
> Na egal:






nein mein herr,hatten sie nicht...

aber ich bin ja gerne stammgast bei dir |rolleyes :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratHatte ich dich diesen Monat schon???
> 
> Na egal:


 Schönes Ding....:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Schönes Ding....:vik:





:vik::vik:*ruhm **u**nd ehre für den *oberferkeltrööt* schlechthin*:vik::vik:


----------



## JoseyWales

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Welche Grösse hat Deine Freundin denn ??
> Hab noch nen Thermoanzug liegen... könnte ich leihweise für Samstag mitbringen.... Ist aber Grösse XL.. aber immer noch besser als zu frieren.. kannst Dich ja melden



Super Angebot---aber ich denke mal dass sie aus dem Ding nicht mehr rausschauen kann...sie hat Grösse S..



nemles schrieb:


> Einiges an Getränken steht auch auf Seite eins :m
> Und bekanntermaßen bringt der eine oder andere doch noch etwas Hopfenkaltschale mit.:q
> Und Josey macht ja auch noch ne Feuerzangenbowle, wenn er bis dahin wieder fit ist.#6



Ja ich entscheide das am Freitag ob wir dabei sind...im Moment gehts schon wieder besser.  Heisse Feuerzangenbowle nach dem angeln ist ja wohl gesund machend...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Soo mag ich dich.
> 
> Wir fahren AB und lassen den 177 Diesel Pferdchen mal richtig Auslauf!
> 
> Die Verkäuferin soll sich schon mal vor´s Haus stellen und du siehst zu das es nicht so lange dauert.


 
ach du *******,erst soll ich dir mein ständer aufn schos legen und nun reiten wir schon mit 177 pferden nach dahme?
na dann kann ja ein rit werden...
aufm pferd ist dann aber nicht mit knüppel runter drücken......ich muss mich ja um die ca 100 stuten dann kümmern.....



SimonHH schrieb:


> verfressen auch noch,wa?!
> 
> jo...4 für matze...2 für andy...geit los.:m
> 
> aber jungs...denkt dran....um 0915 is dat frühstück aufgetischt. |znaika:
> also...pünktliches erscheinen sichert die besten brötchen...|jump:


 
hab gedacht um 9.30 uhr?
wird ja immer früher.
ihr gönnt uns die brötchen wohl nicht?



SimonHH schrieb:


> kein problem,ute...wir besorgen uns dat selbst. #6


 
#6#6#6



SimonHH schrieb:


> das is ma n machtwort :vik: :q:q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gibs dem bengel,andy


 
jetzt bleibt mal ganz locker freunde der nacht.
ich bin zwar der jüngste aber hab den längsten ....................





















rutentasche:q



JoseyWales schrieb:


> Super Angebot---aber ich denke mal dass sie aus dem Ding nicht mehr rausschauen kann...sie hat Grösse S..
> 
> 
> 
> Ja ich entscheide das am Freitag ob wir dabei sind...im Moment gehts schon wieder besser. Heisse Feuerzangenbowle nach dem angeln ist ja wohl gesund machend...


 
na dann gib dir mal mühe ;-)
hast eigentlich noch bisschen equiptment fürs brandungsangeln @home?


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ celler:jetzt bleibt mal ganz locker freunde der nacht.
ich bin zwar der jüngste aber hab den längsten ....................





















rutentasche:q


Das glaub ich nicht... ich gehe immer mit zwei rutentaschen an den Strand.... in einer sind die ruten....


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


Jetzt hab ihr's schon bis in die Zeitung geschafft!!!#d#d#d


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ich hau mich wech,wo ziehst du den schweiß immer her????
die quellen hätt ich auch gern....
hat man wohl nur als ferkelfahnder ;-)


und wie das alles passt,das oberferkel hat keine zeit,die anderen ferkel sind alle angeschlagen.....
ich würde sagen @all ferkel hier, ihr werdet jetzt berühmt.
würde sagen marco ist der mit der leicht grinsenden  schnauze ;-)
habt sich immer von den anderen ab und will im mittelpunkt stehen .......


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

wenn wir so weiter machen, passt nur noch eine mail auf die seite und der server knallt auseinander....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> würde sagen marco ist der mit der leicht grinsenden schnauze ;-)


 |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Warum bewerben wir uns nicht:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ich weiß das ich ein star bin,brauch mich nicht auch noch in der offentlichkeit zum affen machen ;-)


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ich weiß das ich ein star bin,....;-)



nur keiner holt dich hier raus....:q

zu deiner Anfrage wegen bier und schluck...ich glaube tom bring pilsatoren mit und ich ne kiste und jimmy und ouzo#h

freu mich schon auf samstag:vik: und matze bring unbedingt dein geil richenden körperduft mit falls ich mal:v
muß..


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> @ute...
> wenn der anzug aber nicht passt,ist ja auch doof.
> der soll dir ja evt mal schwimmhilfe leitsten....wollen wir nicht hoffen das,dass mal eintritt
> 
> bac?er sollte die flasche lieber verstecken...
> die letzten male ist der bac als erstes leer gewesen ;-)
> 
> und du immernoch krank?
> na dann mal gute besserung ,hoffen wir mal das du samstag dann wieder fit bist ..........
> 
> @.......
> mal bitte denn letzten post auf der seite vorher beachten...


So passt er ja gut.
Habe ja nur Bedenken, das ich bei Eiskaltem Wetter nicht genügend drunter anziehen kann. Horni meint aber, die halten auch ohne 4 Pullis sehr warm.
Samstag werde ich dabei sein. Nur wie lange ich durchhalte, weiß ich noch nicht. 




SimonHH schrieb:


> kein problem,ute...wir besorgen uns dat selbst. #6


So ein Glück, das ihr doch schon Selbstständig seid! :l



HAI-score schrieb:


> Gute Beserung an alle und besonders an UTE


#hDanke, danke.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Soll ich nicht lieber einen neuen Trööt aufmachen, wenn dies hier vorbei ist?
Wenn das neue Treffen angekündigt wird? Wir können ja die Monate Abstände beibehalten.


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> wenn wir so weiter machen, passt nur noch eine mail auf die seite und der server knallt auseinander....


 





  es sei denn der Server wehrt sich vorher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moinsen Olli mein kleiner *******r


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Soll ich nicht lieber einen neuen Trööt aufmachen, wenn dies hier vorbei ist?
> Wenn das neue Treffen angekündigt wird? Wir können ja die Monate Abstände beibehalten.


 
Erst mal Nebensache. Komm lieber wieder aufe Füße heilige Mutter aller Brandungsangler. G. B.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> nur keiner holt dich hier raus....:q
> 
> zu deiner Anfrage wegen bier und schluck...ich glaube tom bring pilsatoren mit und ich ne kiste und jimmy und ouzo#h
> 
> freu mich schon auf samstag:vik: und matze bring unbedingt dein geil richenden körperduft mit falls ich mal:v
> muß..


 
hab mal meine beziehungen spielen lassen...
der einzige der komisch gerochen hat,warst du.......
vielleicht hast ja die nacht mit der katze gekuschelt...
war wohl nicht DEINE hand in DEINER ............
naja du weißt was ich mein.........





Ute schrieb:


> Soll ich nicht lieber einen neuen Trööt aufmachen, wenn dies hier vorbei ist?
> Wenn das neue Treffen angekündigt wird? Wir können ja die Monate Abstände beibehalten.


 

genau....
veralgemeiner den aber,sonst kommen wir nämlich in die kategorie anderes gelaber und nicht mehr unter brandungsangeln....

würde sagen "Brandungsangel-Klönschnack-Trööt"


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Erst mal Nebensache. Komm lieber wieder aufe Füße heilige Mutter aller Brandungsangler. G. B.


 

ah,einer von den ganz fürsorglichen bei uns inner runde #h


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ah,einer von den ganz fürsorglichen bei uns inner runde #h


 
Is doch war, wat nützt uns die Anstrifterin mit halber Kraft. Nachher kommt mitten im "Gefecht" sowas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bei raus


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Is doch war, wat nützt uns die Anstrifterin mit halber Kraft. Nachher kommt mitten im "Gefecht" sowas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bei raus


 

so und nich anners:vik:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So Leute ich habe mal ne Frage an euch:

Ich bin ja gerade mal über 40 und nu brauch in ne Brille. Nur ne Officebrille fürs Büro aber ich bin total unsicher ob die mir auch steht. Will ja auch hübsch sein.

Zum Glück hat mein Computer ne Kamera und ich habe hier mal eine Bild eingestellt. 

Sagt mit bitte _ehrlich_ wie ihr die findet.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
http://img120.*ih.us/img120/3460/foto181uk4.jpg

*Aus Datenschutzgründen leicht zensiert!*


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Is doch war, wat nützt uns die Anstrifterin mit halber Kraft. Nachher kommt mitten im "Gefecht" sowas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bei raus


 


micha52 schrieb:


> so und nich anners:vik:


jaja,beides schleimer.
die ute ist ne frau die hard im leben ist ;-)
denke ich mal :........



HAI-score schrieb:


> So Leute ich habe mal ne Frage an euch:
> 
> Ich bin ja gerade mal über 40 und nu brauch in ne Brille. Nur ne Officebrille fürs Büro aber ich bin total unsicher ob die mir auch steht. Will ja auch hübsch sein.
> 
> Zum Glück hat mein Computer ne Kamera und ich habe hier mal eine Bild eingestellt.
> 
> Sagt mit bitte _ehrlich_ wie ihr die findet.
> .wat für eine brille?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> http://img120.*ih.us/img120/3460/foto181uk4.jpg
> 
> *Aus Datenschutzgründen leicht zensiert!*


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wade nu übertreib man(n) nicht sonst sehen wir ute am samstag nur so


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@HAI-score: Warum verdeckst du das schöne Bild im Hintergrund???


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wade geht es nur um unser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 am samstag.... damit ute es vorher noch frisch bezieht, danach ist es ohnehin nicht mehr zu gebrauchen:q:q#d


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @HAI-score: Warum verdeckst du das schöne Bild im Hintergrund???



Ist ein Bild von letzten FKK Urlaub und das sollt ihr nicht sehen!
bätsch!


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@andreas: sieht doch gut aus!!!#h und ne brille würde dir auch super stehen, ich trag ja am Arbeitsplatz auch eine:
	

		
			
		

		
	






wie du siehst....
hast nen mac?|supergri


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> @andreas: sieht doch gut aus!!!#h und ne brille würde dir auch super stehen, ich trag ja am Arbeitsplatz auch eine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 97532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wie du siehst....
> hast nen mac?|supergri



Yessss. i-MAC bitte!    .--sehr sehr zufrieden damit!---


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 97532



29jähriger, junger Singel sucht blode, junge, hübsche Dame, die oben herum bissl mehr haben darf...:q:q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> So Leute ich habe mal ne Frage an euch:
> 
> Ich bin ja gerade mal über 40 und nu brauch in ne Brille. Nur ne Officebrille fürs Büro aber ich bin total unsicher ob die mir auch steht. Will ja auch hübsch sein.
> 
> Zum Glück hat mein Computer ne Kamera und ich habe hier mal eine Bild eingestellt.
> 
> Sagt mit bitte _ehrlich_ wie ihr die findet.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> http://img120.*ih.us/img120/3460/foto181uk4.jpg
> 
> *Aus Datenschutzgründen leicht zensiert!*


 Alter Schwede..... Hab ich mich erschrocken


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

...und so lange du dir nicht sowas zulegst
	

		
			
		

		
	



geht das schon i.o


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> @andreas: sieht doch gut aus!!!#h und ne brille würde dir auch super stehen, ich trag ja am Arbeitsplatz auch eine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 97532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wie du siehst....
> hast nen mac?|supergri



Hat dein MAC (?) nen Fö(h)n (?) oder warum steht dein Haar so hoch?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ist ein Bild von letzten FKK Urlaub und das sollt ihr nicht sehen!
> bätsch!



ooooch, solange dort junge, hhübsche Frauen drauf zusehen sind warum nicht... Und dann setzte bitte den schwarzen Balken vor dir auf dem Bild |bla::m


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> 29jähriger, junger Singel sucht blode, junge, hübsche Dame, die oben herum bissl mehr haben darf...:q:q:q




ne ne ne sorry bin schon vergeben!!!


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> @andreas: sieht doch gut aus!!!#h und ne brille würde dir auch super stehen, ich trag ja am Arbeitsplatz auch eine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 97532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wie du siehst....
> hast nen mac?|supergri


 
Find das mit schwarzem balken schöner:m:m:m
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> ...und so lange du dir nicht sowas zulegst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 97533
> 
> geht das schon i.o



Kassengestell! nee bissel besser ist schon!


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Hat dein MAC (?) nen Fö(h)n (?) oder warum steht dein Haar so hoch?




das sieht immer so aus .... krauses haar halt


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> ne ne ne sorry bin schon vergeben!!!


na das weiß ich doch.... |rolleyesstellst dich aber an...sei offen für alles


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Kassengestell! nee bissel besser ist schon!




wie wärs denn mit sowas
	

		
			
		

		
	




musste mir das lachen auch echt verkneifen
p.s. ja ich arbeite mit nem optiker zusammen


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @HAI-score: Warum verdeckst du das schöne Bild im Hintergrund???



Bitteschön:
http://img255.*ih.us/img255/1341/foto20xt6.jpg

ist sowiso schon im Internet zu finden.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> wie wärs denn mit sowas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 97534
> 
> 
> p.s. arbeite mit nem optiker zusammen



ohhhh was du kannst!  Nee das kann meine nicht!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@HAI-score: Danke, danke... wie schööön... 

Könntest du vielleicht noch ein vor-nachher Bild reinstellen, damit wir 10 Fehler/Unterschiede finden können???


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So Scheizze aussehend hab ich euch garnicht mehr in Erinnerung.... ( da kann man mal wieder sehen das Alc die Sinne trübt ......)


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> So Scheizze aussehend hab ich euch garnicht mehr in Erinnerung.... ( da kann man mal wieder sehen das Alc die Sinne trübt ......)


 

ich fang an zu überlegen, ob ich noch kommen soll;+;+

#6


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> So Scheizze aussehend hab ich euch garnicht mehr in Erinnerung.... ( da kann man mal wieder sehen das Alc die Sinne trübt ......)



jaja ich erschreck mich auch jedesmal aufs neue, wenn ich dich sehe...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> jaja ich erschreck mich auch jedesmal aufs neue, wenn ich dich sehe...


 Ja ja irgendwas musstes Du ja jetzt sagen |bla:|bla:|bla:
:vik:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @HAI-score: Danke, danke... wie schööön...
> 
> Könntest du vielleicht noch ein vor-nachher Bild reinstellen, damit wir 10 Fehler/Unterschiede finden können???



geht leider nicht! 

Aber mein MAC kann so was noch:

http://img218.*ih.us/img218/8178/foto23rf8.jpg



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> So Scheizze aussehend hab ich euch garnicht mehr in Erinnerung.... ( da kann man mal wieder sehen das Alc die Sinne trübt ......)



Ich weiß auch nicht warum du letztes mal nicht deine Maske abgesetzt hast!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ach du *******,erst soll ich dir mein ständer aufn schos legen und nun reiten wir schon mit 177 pferden nach dahme?
> na dann kann ja ein rit werden...
> aufm pferd ist dann aber nicht mit knüppel runter drücken......ich muss mich ja um die ca 100 stuten dann kümmern.....
> 
> 
> nich schnacken...anpacken!! :q
> 
> 
> 
> hab gedacht um 9.30 uhr?
> wird ja immer früher.
> ihr gönnt uns die brötchen wohl nicht?
> 
> nein...und wenn du noch weiterhin so rumtrödelst,bekommste die von vor 2 wochen :m
> 
> 
> 
> #6#6#6
> 
> 
> 
> jetzt bleibt mal ganz locker freunde der nacht.
> ich bin zwar der jüngste aber hab den längsten ....................
> 
> den längsten? ok...aber warum hängt er dann inner mitte 5cm durch?




wat habbich da gelesen? wir sind inner blödzeitung? dat is kuuuhhhl...:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ihr seid doch echt alle soooo fertig....:q:q


nur bekloppte hier...:vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Wade geht es nur um unser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am samstag.... damit ute es vorher noch frisch bezieht, danach ist es ohnehin nicht mehr zu gebrauchen:q:q#d


 
hmm,na ihr hab wohl auch grösseres vor........
bitte ute,ich möcht mit denen nicht in einer ebene schlafen ;-)



pj6000 schrieb:


> @andreas: sieht doch gut aus!!!#h und ne brille würde dir auch super stehen, ich trag ja am Arbeitsplatz auch eine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 97532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wie du siehst....
> hast nen mac?|supergri


 
die pixel auf meinem bildschirm haben versagt oder bist du das wirklich ;-)



SimonHH schrieb:


> ihr seid doch echt alle soooo fertig....:q:q
> 
> 
> nur bekloppte hier...:vik:


du sollst nicht immer alles auf andere schieben.......:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

zwei schwerverbrecher auf der flucht..........


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> du sollst nicht immer alles auf andere schieben.......:q





...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> zwei schwerverbrecher auf der flucht..........


Wieso regnet das bei ihnen auf dem Bild? Feuerlöschanlage???|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wieso regnet das bei ihnen auf dem Bild? Feuerlöschanlage???|kopfkrat|supergri



Das frag ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit|supergri
Vielleicht hat Celler ja einen unbemerkten Wasserschaden im PC |kopfkrat


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat Celler ja einen unbemerkten Wasserschaden im PC |kopfkrat


#6#6 Darauf bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen, aber er wird uns bestimmt nachher mal aufklären |supergri


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,na ihr hab wohl auch grösseres vor........
> bitte ute,ich möcht mit denen nicht in einer ebene schlafen ;-)
> 
> Ich kann dir nich mal genau sagen was Olli eigentlich wirklich im Schilde führt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #as alles an einem Abend. Glücklicherweise erscheinen wir zu dritt. Da kann ich mich bei gleichgeschlechtlich sexuellen Handlungen jefleeecht ause affähre ziehn.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wieso regnet das bei ihnen auf dem Bild? Feuerlöschanlage???|kopfkrat|supergri


 


nemles schrieb:


> Das frag ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit|supergri
> Vielleicht hat Celler ja einen unbemerkten Wasserschaden im PC |kopfkrat


 


macmarco schrieb:


> #6#6 Darauf bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen, aber er wird uns bestimmt nachher mal aufklären |supergri


 
aber na klar ihr zwei.......
hab eben versucht das beste aus den beiden bildern zu machen.....und bin dann zum entschluß gekommen,die gesichter bisschen zu vertuschen,wat sollen sonst die anderen user denken :vik:

ich hoffe die beiden nehmen mir mein bildverschönerungsprogramm nicht übel
ist ja schließlich zu ihrer beiden besten......



wade67 schrieb:


> celler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm,na ihr hab wohl auch grösseres vor........
> bitte ute,ich möcht mit denen nicht in einer ebene schlafen ;-)
> 
> Ich kann dir nich mal genau sagen was Olli eigentlich wirklich im Schilde führt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #as alles an einem Abend. Glücklicherweise erscheinen wir zu dritt. Da kann ich mich bei gleichgeschlechtlich sexuellen Handlungen jefleeecht ause affähre ziehn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dat ist das beste was du machen kannst #6
> hoffe nicht das er mein bettnachbar dann nimmt.....
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hier mal kurz das zeichen dafür,dass unser simon die meiste freizeit von allen hat.......

BenutzernameBeiträgeSimonHH 389/Schwarzwusel 295/Ute 258/celler 232/HAI-score 205/macmarco 193/nemles 186/Andy1608 110/Michelinmännchen 93/wade67 66/pj6000 59/hornhechteutin 55/olli B. 50MINIBUBI 41/caddel 38/Honeyball 32/sunny 31/Schutenpiet 13/micha52 11/petripohl 11


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> hier mal kurz das zeichen dafür,dass unser simon die meiste freizeit von allen hat.......
> 
> BenutzernameBeiträgeSimonHH 389/Schwarzwusel 295/Ute 258/celler 232/HAI-score 205/macmarco 193/nemles 186/Andy1608 110/Michelinmännchen 93/wade67 66/pj6000 59/hornhechteutin 55/olli B. 50MINIBUBI 41/caddel 38/Honeyball 32/sunny 31/Schutenpiet 13/micha52 11/petripohl 11





und dat is dat zeichen dafür,dat du hier die meiste langeweile hast


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> und dat is dat zeichen dafür,dat du hier die meiste langeweile hast




390 :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> hier mal kurz das zeichen dafür,dass unser simon die meiste freizeit von allen hat.......
> 
> BenutzernameBeiträgeSimonHH 389/Schwarzwusel 295/Ute 258/celler 232/HAI-score 205/macmarco 193/nemles 186/Andy1608 110/Michelinmännchen 93/wade67 66/pj6000 59/hornhechteutin 55/olli B. 50MINIBUBI 41/caddel 38/Honeyball 32/sunny 31/Schutenpiet 13/micha52 11/petripohl 11


 Du musst aber wirklich langeweile haben.....


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wird Zeit, das er ans Meer kommt.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, das er ans Meer kommt.




jep...#6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, das er ans Meer kommt.









188


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

tom,richtige antwort !

der rest?
könnt ihr mal sehen.
ich hab bei dem ersten post angefangen zu zählen und beim fast letzten aufgehört.
hab die ganze schreibtischunterlage voll gekritzelt.





















denkt ihr denn ich hab hier wirklich soviel langeweile?
kann man doch genau sehen,wenn man auf die zahl neben den klicks auf unsere seite klickt ;-)


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> kann man doch genau sehen,wenn man auf die zahl neben den klicks auf unsere seite klickt ;-)



Mist, jetzt hast Du auch noch das letzte Geheimnis des AB's gelüftet.:g


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

shize......
man wie dumm ich nur bin....

sorry an alle die es geheim gehalten haben.
bei beschwerden bitte an mich wenden,ich werde umgehend rechenschaft ablegen......


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hm...da mein wetterfrosch für samstag rückenwind angesagt hat...bin ich am überlegen,ob ich meine 3,60m grundruten mitnehme.|kopfkrat
an dem strand muss man ja nich weit werfen...:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ich nehm meine forellenrute mit und angel auf köfi ;-)
rückenwind?dann nehm ich meine spinnrute mit,häng da so ne weitwurf pose dran und werf sie einfach nur hoch,den rest macht dann ja der wind ;-)

wie war denn der wind vorher,bzw wie steht er die jetztigen tage?
wenn wir jetzt schon ablandigen haben,dann brauchen wir uns samstag garnicht dahin stellen......


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hm...da mein wetterfrosch für samstag rückenwind angesagt hat...bin ich am überlegen,ob ich meine 3,60m grundruten mitnehme.|kopfkrat
> an dem strand muss man ja nich weit werfen...:m



Ich werde auch zu den 4,20ern leichtere 3,50ger mitnehmen.
Da ich den Strand anne Schleuse noch nicht kenne, will ich auf alles vorbereitet sein


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ich nehm meine forellenrute mit und angel auf köfi ;-)
> rückenwind?dann nehm ich meine spinnrute mit,häng da so ne weitwurf pose dran und werf sie einfach nur hoch,den rest macht dann ja der wind ;-)
> 
> wie war denn der wind vorher,bzw wie steht er die jetztigen tage?
> wenn wir jetzt schon ablandigen haben,dann brauchen wir uns samstag garnicht dahin stellen......





samstach is südwest angesagt.und den rest der woche weis ich nich.#c
aber ich denke mal...is alles ablandig.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich werde auch zu den 4,20ern leichtere 3,50ger mitnehmen.
> Da ich den Strand anne Schleuse noch nicht kenne, will ich auf alles vorbereitet sein


 

vorab kann ich dir schonmal berichten von meiner letzten tour,dass es dort sehr viel wasser,sand und kleine steine gibt.....:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich werde auch zu den 4,20ern leichtere 3,50ger mitnehmen.
> Da ich den Strand anne Schleuse noch nicht kenne, will ich auf alles vorbereitet sein





3,50er? wetten...das sind shimanos?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> vorab kann ich dir schonmal berichten von meiner letzten tour,dass es dort sehr viel wasser,sand und kleine steine gibt.....:vik:



Nö, wenn da Wasser ist, gehe ich da nicht hin |bigeyes Nicht, daß das Wasser nacher sogar bis ans Ufer reicht. |uhoh:#d Nöh Nöh, Ich will angeln und nicht baden 
Da bleib ich lieber gleich am Grill hocken #h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, wenn da Wasser ist, gehe ich da nicht hin |bigeyes Nicht, daß das Wasser nacher sogar bis ans Ufer reicht. |uhoh:#d Nöh Nöh, Ich will angeln und nicht baden
> Da bleib ich lieber gleich am Grill hocken #h





genau tom...nehm wir uns ne buddl jim bumm...und machen uns dat mit ner wurst inner hand gemütlich :m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> 3,50er? wetten...das sind shimanos?



:m:m:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Nö, wenn da Wasser ist, gehe ich da nicht hin |bigeyes Nicht, daß das Wasser nacher sogar bis ans Ufer reicht. |uhoh:#d Nöh Nöh, Ich will angeln und nicht baden
> Da bleib ich lieber gleich am Grill hocken #h


 

dat ist wohl das beste was du machen kannst...
nachher wirst du auch noch krank wenn das wasser über ufer schwapt und du nass wirst....


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> genau tom...nehm wir uns ne buddl jim bumm...und machen uns dat mit ner wurst inner hand gemütlich :m


 
welche wurst ihr wohl in die hand nehmen wollt......|kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> welche wurst ihr wohl in die hand nehmen wollt......|kopfkrat





deine...und schööööööööön knusprig gegrillt


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Aaahh, es geht langsam los. Wir nähern uns den ersten Absagen schätzich mal#q. Sacht nur rechtzeitich Bescheid wenn die ganze Aktion ohne Angeln stattfindet |krach: Dat spart mir am Samstach Stress und gepacke. :c


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> deine...und schööööööööön knusprig gegrillt


 so waaaarm kann der grill gar nicht sein.....


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Aaahh, es geht langsam los. Wir nähern uns den ersten Absagen schätzich mal#q. Sacht nur rechtzeitich Bescheid wenn die ganze Aktion ohne Angeln stattfindet |krach: Dat spart mir am Samstach Stress und gepacke. :c


 
wie kommst du denn darauf wir angeln bei jedem wetter


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> so waaaarm kann der grill gar nicht sein.....





olliherzchen...wer sagt denn,das ich wurst aufm grill grill?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> welche wurst ihr wohl in die hand nehmen wollt......|kopfkrat



Be;Err;A;Tee;We;U;Err;Ess;Tee 

Bravo; Romeo; Alpha; Tango; Whiskey; Uniform; Romeo; Sierra; Tango

Berta; Ralf; Anton; Theodor; Wolfgang; Ulrike; Siegfried; Theodor

Oder kurz: Bratwurst


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Und selbstverständlich gehen wir angeln, deswegen sind wir doch da :vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Be;Err;A;Tee;We;U;Err;Ess;Tee
> 
> Bravo; Romeo; Alpha; Tango; Whiskey; Uniform; Sierra; Tango
> 
> Berta; Ralf; Anton; Theodor; Wolfgang; Ulrike; Siegfried; Theordor
> 
> Oder kurz: Bratwurst











....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Be;Err;A;Tee;We;U;Err;Ess;Tee
> 
> Bravo; Romeo; Alpha; Tango; Whiskey; Uniform; Romeo; Sierra; Tango
> 
> Berta; Ralf; Anton; Theodor; Wolfgang; Ulrike; Siegfried; Theodor
> 
> Oder kurz: Bratwurst





kleine korrektur...:m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ....




Wasn mit Dir los???


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> kleine korrektur...:m



Dangäää #6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wasn mit Dir los???





hm...wohl zuviel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Dangäää #6





biddäää :m


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Und selbstverständlich gehen wir angeln, deswegen sind wir doch da :vik:


 
Daswillichauchhoffen |gr: Wem der Wind zu ablandich, der Strand zu schmal oder zuviel Wasser da is dem sachich:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Daswillichauchhoffen |gr: Wem der Wind zu ablandich, der Strand zu schmal oder zuviel Wasser da is dem sachich:





jup..so isses #6 :q


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> kleine korrektur...:m


 
Gut das ihr mit Morsen, Buchstabieren und so`n Kram nich euer Geld verdient


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Gut das ihr mit Morsen, Buchstabieren und so`n Kram nich euer Geld verdient





...





...


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Gut das ihr mit Morsen, Buchstabieren und so`n Kram nich euer Geld verdient



Genau deswegen mache ich ja einen anderen Job


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau deswegen mache ich ja einen anderen Job


 
Wat n geiler tröööt...
nu geh ich aber zu bett   muss vorschlafen wegen samstag... da bin ich zum angeln und würstchen verstecken verabredet... schlaft gut... ( Ihr süßen) ...:l:l



wie tief bin ich gesunken:c:c:c


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> schlaft gut... ( Ihr süßen) ...:l:l
> 
> 
> 
> wie tief bin ich gesunken:c:c:c



Dir auch gutes Nächtle...|wavey:

Wie tief??? Keine Ahnung. Aber vielleicht ist es sogar ein Aufstieg...Wer weiß, wer weiß |kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Wat n geiler tröööt...
> nu geh ich aber zu bett   muss vorschlafen wegen samstag... da bin ich zum angeln und würstchen verstecken verabredet... schlaft gut... ( Ihr süßen) ...:l:l
> 
> 
> 
> wie tief bin ich gesunken:c:c:c




gute n8 ollimaus :k...träum wat schönes :l  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...au weia...wenn dat mien fru liest


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> gute n8 ollimaus :k...träum wat schönes :l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...au weia...wenn dat mien fru liest


 
Um das ma klarzustelln, dieser Olli rennt mir schon seit`n Strandbad im Sommer hinterher.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich muß mich an dieser Stelle bereits im Vorwege für ihn entschuldigen. Denn am Samstach seht ihr sein wares Gesicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sogar die Wattwürmer nehm im Laden schon Haltung an und ziehn den Freitod vor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










!!!

In diesem Sinne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Achso, für alle moralisch nich gefestichten: _*eins is fakt, jepoppt wird nackt*_


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

wünsche allen #h einen guten Morgen und dir

josey wales






gruß micha


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@JoseyWales
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Alls Gute zum Geburtstag* 
wünsche ich Dir.
Das ist zwar Abgedroschen aber wie wünscht man 
*alles Gute zum Geburtstag* 
ohne zu sagen 
*alles Gute zum Geburtstag*. 
Deshalb wünsche ich dir:
*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag*.


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ JoseyWales
Auch Happy Happy von mir.
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Geburtstagskind:  |birthday: Auch von mir allet, allet Jute zum Jeburtstag. Lass dich ordentlich feiern!!! |laola:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ach Josey hier hab ich noch was für dich.

Wenn es am Strand gaaanz dunkel ist kommen diese hier zu Besuch!
http://img291.*ih.us/img291/4098/ccf3012200800005uo9.jpg


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

josey...auch von mir n herzliches |birthday:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Simone:m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin Simone:m





moin andy :m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin andy :m



Noch zwei mal schlafen und dann ist es endlich soweit!:vik:

Gruß Andreas


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Noch zwei mal schlafen und dann ist es endlich soweit!:vik:
> 
> Gruß Andreas


Wat ist denn dann??? |kopfkrat:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Noch zwei mal schlafen und dann ist es endlich soweit!:vik:
> 
> Gruß Andreas




jooooooo :vik: :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wat ist denn dann??? |kopfkrat:q





weihnachten :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> weihnachten :q


och neeeeeee, nicht schoooon wieder... bin froh, dass ich es gerade mal so rum habe und dann gehts wieder von vorne los |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> och neeeeeee, nicht schoooon wieder... bin froh, dass ich es gerade mal so rum habe und dann gehts wieder von vorne los |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::q



jau, aber diese Weihnachten werden besonders schön! Bis der Baum brennt!:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Bis der Baum brennt!:vik:



Das wäre ja net sooo schlimm... genug Männer zum Schläuche verlegen wären dann ja vor Ort :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> och neeeeeee, nicht schoooon wieder... bin froh, dass ich es gerade mal so rum habe und dann gehts wieder von vorne los |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::q





*trällermodus an*

ich glaub...es geht schon wieder los...das kann doch alles nich waaaaaaahr sein


*trällermodus aus*


...:q:q:q...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hm...wir feiern n geburtstag...n wiedersehen mit den kumpels...also warum ziehen wir *vatertag* nich gleich vor und feiern den auch noch? |kopfkrat :q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hm...wir feiern n geburtstag...n wiedersehen mit den kumpels...also warum ziehen wir *vatertag* nich gleich vor und feiern den auch noch? |kopfkrat :q



Wir verlängern das Brandangsangeln mit Dahme UTE einfach um eine Woche. Eigentlich kein problem, habe gesagt bin Sonntag wieder da, welchen weiß meine Frau aber nicht!:vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Josey !!!! Auch von mir alles Jute zum Jeburtstag.




(Denk immer dran sooo old ward kenn schwien .:q)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wir verlängern das Brandangsangeln mit Dahme UTE einfach um eine Woche. Eigentlich kein problem, habe gesagt bin Sonntag wieder da, welchen weiß meine Frau aber nicht!:vik:




lass uns doch ne dauerfete draus machen...


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> lass uns doch ne dauerfete draus machen...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ist das Leben nicht sowieso ne Dauerparty..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?????


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

mein neues Profilbild passt viel besser zu mir:vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

so,vorn weg erstmal auch von mir happy birthday josey.......
bleib wie du bist,mach dir keine vorsätze,dann bleibt auch alles wie es war ;-) 







wade67 schrieb:


> _*eins is fakt, jepoppt wird nackt*_


 
hilfe...........|kopfkrat



HAI-score schrieb:


> Noch zwei mal schlafen und dann ist es endlich soweit!:vik:
> 
> Gruß Andreas


wieso?einmal schlafen und die andere nacht wird durch gesoffen bis morgens um 7 ......
ach,ich vergaß,du musst ja fahren |bla:



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wir verlängern das Brandangsangeln mit Dahme UTE einfach um eine Woche. Eigentlich kein problem, habe gesagt bin Sonntag wieder da, welchen weiß meine Frau aber nicht!:vik:


 
hmm,hab das gliche gesagt,nur weiß nicht was mein meister dazu sagt?
bin ja jetzt allein inner schicht,da wird dat mit kurzfristigem urlaub nichts.......


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> s
> wieso?einmal schlafen und die andere nacht wird durch gesoffen bis morgens um 7 ......
> ach,ich vergaß,du musst ja fahren |bla:



Du bist gemein. Pass auf das du dich nicht mit dem vom Profilbild anlegst!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Du bist gemein. Pass auf das du dich nicht mit dem vom Profilbild anlegst!


 
sag mal hast du dir die haare gefärbt?
sahen letztes mal anders aus 
















(duck und wech)


so,wieder da :m

schaut euch das mal bitte an
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2747976/Fischen_ohne_Angel

ist das nicht krass???


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin Ferkelbande |supergri,
hier noch ein kleiner Tipp und vielleicht lohnt es sich sogar die Digicm mit zum Strand zu nehmen :q
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144718

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@matze: is doch schon alt...

@josey: auch von mir  

zum Ehrentag, bei mir is ja auch nicht mehr lang hin quasi in 2 Wochen,

also nochmals alles Gute und


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

wat ist schon alt?


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> wat ist schon alt?



na das video


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

achso...
mir wurde das vom kollegen eben erst gezeigt...

und sonstß
alles fit?
sachen gepackt?


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ne noch nicht!!! liegt noch alles im Keller verstreut, da ich abends kaum zeit hab alles zusammen zu suchen!

Fit bin ich, weder am grippieren noch am schwächeln!
Sitz leider noch auf der Arbeit, aber in 45 min is schluss.
Watties werden morgen abgeholt und dann kanns ja auch losgehen.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> achso...
> mir wurde das vom kollegen eben erst gezeigt...
> 
> und sonstß
> alles fit?
> sachen gepackt?



Alles bestens wenn es denn endlich mal losgehen würde!

Ist ja schlimmer als wenn man auf den Weihnachtsmann wartete!

Hoffentlich ist UTE Samstag wieder aufm Damm.#h


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> sag mal hast du dir die haare gefärbt?
> sahen letztes mal anders aus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (duck und wech)
> 
> 
> so,wieder da :m
> 
> schaut euch das mal bitte an
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2747976/Fischen_ohne_Angel
> 
> ist das nicht krass???


 
Jetz stellt sich interessanterweise noch die Frage was die Type vorm Auftauchen angestellt hat  Ich würd mit meiner Phantasie mal sag´n der Waller war`n Zufallsfang. Der war doch nur auf Tauchstation weiler dem Knaben mit dem Honichgrinsen ein getutet hat. :q Wieso sollte der sonst so dämlich grinsend, und auch noch freiwillich, in soner Brühe rumstehn |rotwerden


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> ne noch nicht!!! liegt noch alles im Keller verstreut, da ich abends kaum zeit hab alles zusammen zu suchen!
> 
> Fit bin ich, weder am grippieren noch am schwächeln!
> Sitz leider noch auf der Arbeit, aber in 45 min is schluss.
> Watties werden morgen abgeholt und dann kanns ja auch losgehen.


 

das ja schick...
legst die wattis dann zwischendurch mal in neues papier.
sonst sind sie samstag nicht mehr alle am leben.....
weiß nicht ob du das schonmal gemacht hast,deswegen erklär ich dir das :q


arbeit?
du hast es gut,ich muss noch bis 22 uhr


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Jetz stellt sich interessanterweise noch die Frage was die Type vorm Auftauchen angestellt hat  Ich würd mit meiner Phantasie mal sag´n der Waller war`n Zufallsfang. Der war doch nur auf Tauchstation weiler dem Knaben mit dem Honichgrinsen ein getutet hat. :q Wieso sollte der sonst so dämlich grinsend, und auch noch freiwillich, in soner Brühe rumstehn |rotwerden


 

musst mal bis zum ende schauen...
die ziehen beide ein raus...


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> das ja schick...
> legst die wattis dann zwischendurch mal in neues papier.
> sonst sind sie samstag nicht mehr alle am leben.....
> weiß nicht ob du das schonmal gemacht hast,deswegen erklär ich dir das :q




Na klar und dann werden sie noch mit Salz und Pfeffer bestreuselt und zum Rollo gedreht....:q

Bekommen schon neues Papier #h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> Na klar und dann werden sie noch mit Salz und Pfeffer bestreuselt und zum Rollo gedreht....:q
> 
> Bekommen schon neues Papier #h


 

dann gibts ja watti sushi ;-)

nene,spaß beiseite...
sag mal hattet ihr schonmal probs mit eingefrorenen wattis am strand.
arbeitskollegen von mir waren anfang januar oben und denen sind die wattis eingefroren...


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> musst mal bis zum ende schauen...
> die ziehen beide ein raus...




Iiiiiih gitt diese Ferkel.

Wie hat es der Dritte nur so lange unter Wasser ausgehalten.

Frohes Neues erst einmal an alle mit denen ich noch keinen Kontakt hatte in 2009.

Dem Geburtstagskind alles Liebe zum Burzeltag.






und dem Rest der Ferkel und Ferkelinnen ein schönes verferkeltes Brandungsferkeln.

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> dann gibts ja watti sushi ;-)
> 
> nene,spaß beiseite...
> sag mal hattet ihr schonmal probs mit eingefrorenen wattis am strand.
> arbeitskollegen von mir waren anfang januar oben und denen sind die wattis eingefroren...



Jepp, regelmäßig bei Frost.

Gibt 2 Möglichkeiten: Eimer mitnehmen Ostseewasser rein, Würmer rein und dann das Wasser regelmäßig erneuern oder

Tüte die kalt halten soll bei Onkel Albrecht besorgen. Würmer da rein. Was kalt hält, hält auch warm.
Nach gebrauch auswaschen und schwups ist die Wattwurmheizung wieder einsatzbereit.
Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moinsen carsten...
danke für deine tips...
werds mal mit der guten gefriertüte aus einkaufsladen versuchen...
kostet ja nur 50 cent oder nen euro..


----------



## dorschman

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

der Sascha O. und ich muessen leider absagen :-( 

 wuensche trotzdem allen Teilnehmern viel spass
 bei der veranstaltung.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> sag mal hattet ihr schonmal probs mit eingefrorenen wattis am strand.


 Die Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag sollen wir 2-3 Grad plus haben
Brauchst Dir also keine Gedanken drüber machen


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

wegen dem voll gespame hier im trött oder gibts andere gründe?
schade trotzdem,neue gesichter sind immer top...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Die Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag sollen wir 2-3 Grad plus haben
> Brauchst Dir also keine Gedanken drüber machen


 

na dann komm ich im t-shirt.
wat soll ich mich da warm aanziehen und den ganzen krempel extra mitschleppen?


plus heißt doch warm oder???


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> zum Ehrentag, bei mir is ja auch nicht mehr lang hin quasi in 2 Wochen,


 Oh Chrischan ......... die 30 lacht
Dat kost aber ein.......


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> plus heißt doch warm oder???


 #c#c#c komm ich auch immer mit durch´n tüddeln
Könntes aber Recht haben
Und weisst ja wer Recht hat........................ aus


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Endlich Feierabend :vik:



Josey, auch von mir alles Gute zum B-day.
Feier nicht all zu dolle, damit Du Samstag wieder fit bist.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Voll im Stress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 der Josey, war heute noch gar nicht online


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #c#c#c komm ich auch immer mit durch´n tüddeln
> Könntes aber Recht haben
> Und weisst ja wer Recht hat........................ aus


 
hmm,noch hat sich ja nicht raus gestellt ob ich recht habe :vik:
du wirst es mir dann am samstag aber bestimmt beweisen.....



nemles schrieb:


> Endlich Feierabend :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> Josey, auch von mir alles Gute zum B-day.
> Feier nicht all zu dolle, damit Du Samstag wieder fit bist.


 
nene,lieber garnicht feiern,unser josey ist ja eigentlich noch krank.....



HAI-score schrieb:


> Voll im Stress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> der Josey, war heute noch gar nicht online


 
man,man ihr müsst ja langeweile haben,wo zieht ihr euch die ganzen witz figuren her?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> man,man ihr müsst ja langeweile haben,wo zieht ihr euch die ganzen witz figuren her?



Aussem Anglerboard. Da hab ich zum Beispiel Dich kennengelernt


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ach jetzt haste du gemerkt das wir smilies haben? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bist ja n gaaanz gescheites bürschen!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hä????
die sind mit sicherheit nicht alle ausm AB....


@tom
danke,ganz meinerseits ;-)


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> hä????
> die sind mit sicherheit nicht alle ausm AB....
> 
> 
> @tom
> danke,ganz meinerseits ;-)



Celler,
schau mal in dieses Posting:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2334085&postcount=1779


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Celler,
> schau mal in dieses Posting:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2334085&postcount=1779





ich glaube...das musst du ihm mal gaaaanz laaaaangsam anhand einer zeichnung erklären,andy


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Celler,
> schau mal in dieses Posting:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2334085&postcount=1779


 






Hier noch einer... ich freue mich riesig auf samstag....

der rechte ist übrigens mein freund wade|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Hier noch einer... ich freue mich riesig auf samstag....
> 
> der rechte ist übrigens mein freund wade|supergri|supergri|supergri




...scheint ja nicht viel abzukönnen dein Freund mit der feuchten Wade. Aber wenn er uns was vorsingt wird es bestimmt lustig:q

@nemles
haste einen neuen Grill für den Strand oder wer bringt einen mit??? 
Deinen letzten haben wir ja...................

Ich bringe noch einen Campingtisch und ne Gaslampe fürn Strand mit. Dann können wir auch was Abstellen ohne das es sandig wird.:vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hmm,ich halt nichts von smilies ;-)
kann die seiten dank unserem blocker nicht öffnen....


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ich bringe noch einen Campingtisch und ne Gaslampe fürn Strand mit. Dann können wir auch was Abstellen ohne das es sandig wird.:vik:


 

hä???
wieso sandig?
ich hab gedacht da ist nur wasser?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,ich halt nichts von smilies ;-)
> kann die seiten dank unserem blocker nicht öffnen....



Dann hau dem Blocker einen übern Dötz!


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> hä???
> wieso sandig?
> ich hab gedacht da ist nur wasser?



Ich denk wir angeln auf Sandhai!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,ich halt nichts von smilies ;-)
> kann die seiten dank unserem blocker nicht öffnen....





SimonHH schrieb:


>



Las das Simone, Celler mag das nicht!


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> @nemles
> haste einen neuen Grill für den Strand oder wer bringt einen mit???
> Deinen letzten haben wir ja...................



Selbstverständlich bringe ich einen mit #6


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich bringe ich einen mit #6



Supi,supi,supi #6#6#6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*





































 ,matze


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ich denk wir angeln auf Sandhai!


 

achso,na dann muss ich ja noch schaufel und spaten einpacken........


SimonHH schrieb:


>


 

ey,schawul oder was?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> achso,na dann muss ich ja noch schaufel und spaten einpacken........



Vergiss die kleinen Sandbackförmchen nicht |supergri


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ,matze



Must du immer Salz in die Wunde streuen? Las das doch wenn Celler es nicht mag! Und dann auch noch ohne Look. Und wenn du die Gleise verlegt hast, auweia!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> achso,na dann muss ich ja noch schaufel und spaten einpacken........
> 
> 
> 
> ey,schawul oder was?




dat is die spielzeuchbahn vom lütten,du eierkopp #d :q:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



simonhh schrieb:


>


 


simonhh schrieb:


> ,matze


 


...fickön...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Must du immer Salz in die Wunde streuen? Las das doch wenn Celler es nicht mag! Und dann auch noch ohne Look. Und wenn du die Gleise verlegt hast, auweia!





och...ne lok is auch dabei...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ...fickön...





hassu notstand...oder wat is mit dir los? :q:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> ...fickön...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Vergiss die kleinen Sandbackförmchen nicht |supergri


 
da brauch ich ja nicht dran denken.
die hab ich doch immer dabei,weißt doch,letztes mal hab ich dir doch über die hälfte meiner förmchen leihen müüssen,weil du deine burg sonst nicht hättest vollenden können



HAI-score schrieb:


> Must du immer Salz in die Wunde streuen? Las das doch wenn Celler es nicht mag! Und dann auch noch ohne Look. Und wenn du die Gleise verlegt hast, auweia!


 
wat isn ne look????



SimonHH schrieb:


> dat is die spielzeuchbahn vom lütten,du eierkopp #d :q:q


 
eierkopp,celler????
wie wollt ihr mich denn noch nennen?
ich heiß MATZE


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> och...ne lok is auch dabei...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :vik:



Zu der Lock gibbet aber andere wagons! nee das past ja gar net!


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> wie wollt ihr mich denn noch nennen?
> ich heiß MATZE



Schöne Farbe :q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mit Eisenbahn ist der MATZE vorbelastet, der wohnt doch in Eschede!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hassu notstand...oder wat is mit dir los? :q:q


 

notstand nicht,aber zuviel tinte aufm füller...
extra angesammelt....
kannst dich noch erinnern wo du schlafen wolltest?
riiiiiiiiiiiichtig,zwischen MIR und andy.....
da ist nichts mit arsch anne wand....
ich werd mir dich schon zurecht drehen ;-)


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Schöne Farbe :q


 
passt zuu meinem letzten beitrag




HAI-score schrieb:


> Mit Eisenbahn ist der MATZE vorbelastet, der wohnt doch in Eschede!


 
nene,nicht ins lächerliche ziehen,war echt ne harte sache....


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Soo, schluss mit lustig ich gehe jetzt erst mal ne Runde mitm Hund.
Bis denne


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Schöne Farbe :q




schwules rosa


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

soo fettich, hat sich ja nich viel getan hier.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

pfff...wat ne müde truppe hier.#d wenn ihr am samstach genauso temperamentvoll seid...dann ma |gutenach


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> pfff...wat ne müde truppe hier.#d wenn ihr am samstach genauso temperamentvoll seid...dann ma |gutenach


 
Tickt ihr nicht mehr richtig

:vik:







 so will ich meine wurst am samstag. Also gebt euch Mühe...:r:r#:

Von wegen müde Truppe


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin,
so wollte mich wenigstens noch mal kurz melden. Echt ne extrem ätzende Woche. Hatte ich ja schon geahnt und mich deshalb mit der Anmeldung zum treffen solange zurückgehalten. Läuft aber jetzt alles.
Ach so ja das wichtigste hätte ich jetzt fast vergessen.
Josey auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
@Dorschmann 
Schade das Ihr nicht dabei seid, hätte gerne Deine neuen Zauberstöcke bewundert.

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

naja dann von mir auch mal gutes nächtle.....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> naja dann von mir auch mal gutes nächtle.....


 DITO.... schlaf gut Schatzi...... :l


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

oh,jetzt wo du da bist mein herzensbrecher,kann ich nicht schlafen-.....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> mein herzensbrecher.....


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes......:m
Mal nen anderen Schnack... wann seit Ihr eigendlich Samstag bei mir ???


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Nu isser wechhhhhhhhh.... :c


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

nene,noch isser da....
wir fahren um 7 uhr in eschede los,dann noch kurz nen umweg machen(wat erledigen)und dann ab zu dir...
denk mal wir sollten um 9.30 uhr bei dir sein...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> dann noch kurz nen umweg machen(wat erledigen)


Gucken Gucken Gucken wolln.......
:vik:
Ich weiss zwar wat das ist aber trotzdem mit reinbringen


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wollte Euch nur einen Guten Morgen wünschen Ihr Süßen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|supergri


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hallo Juns,

mir geht ganz besch.....
Bernd hat es gestern geschaft, das ich endlich mal zum Arzt gehe. Ein Glück auch. Die Atemwege sind schwer entzündet und ich muss jetzt aufpassen, das nicht auch noch Lunge betroffen wird.
Ich werde also nicht dabei sein können. Ich kann noch nicht mal zum grillen raus kommen. Das Atmen an der kalten Luft tut sehe weh.
Aber die "alte" Gruppe kennt sich ja hier aus. Und meine Männer werden sich auch um euch kümmern. 
Zum Glück hatte ich schon vorher die Garage zum größten Teil aufgeräumt.  Wenn ihr also lieber in die Garage gehen solltet, ist dies mit wenigen Handschlägen getan. Könnt ihr euch ja aussuchen.


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Guten Morgen,
oha Ute, dich hats ja ganz übel erwischt....gute BESSERUNG und werd ganz schnell wieder gesund....also ab ins Bett und ausschlafen!

Wir werden uns schon zurechtfinden bei Dir!


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
So is das nu mal Kommt Ute bin ich nicht da.Komm ich ist Ute nicht da.
Erst mal Gesundwerden das ist Viel wichtiger. Und schön lange Schlafen.
Vorab einen heißen Fliederbeersaft mit Schuss und warm einpacken.
Alles gute Norbert


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Juns,
> 
> mir geht ganz besch.....
> Bernd hat es gestern geschaft, das ich endlich mal zum Arzt gehe. Ein Glück auch. Die Atemwege sind schwer entzündet und ich muss jetzt aufpassen, das nicht auch noch Lunge betroffen wird.
> Ich werde also nicht dabei sein können. Ich kann noch nicht mal zum grillen raus kommen. Das Atmen an der kalten Luft tut sehe weh.
> Aber die "alte" Gruppe kennt sich ja hier aus. Und meine Männer werden sich auch um euch kümmern.
> Zum Glück hatte ich schon vorher die Garage zum größten Teil aufgeräumt.  Wenn ihr also lieber in die Garage gehen solltet, ist dies mit wenigen Handschlägen getan. Könnt ihr euch ja aussuchen.



Das ist ja total Schei..!

Ganz gute Besserung! 

Toll das du das Teffen nicht ganz absagst! Das ist dir ganz hoch anzurechnen. Hast recht die, die schon mal da waren kennen sich ja aus und wir sind doch (eigentlich) ganz solide!

Danke! 

Andreas


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Juns,
> 
> mir geht ganz besch.....
> Bernd hat es gestern geschaft, das ich endlich mal zum Arzt gehe. Ein Glück auch. Die Atemwege sind schwer entzündet und ich muss jetzt aufpassen, das nicht auch noch Lunge betroffen wird.
> Ich werde also nicht dabei sein können. Ich kann noch nicht mal zum grillen raus kommen. Das Atmen an der kalten Luft tut sehe weh.
> Aber die "alte" Gruppe kennt sich ja hier aus. Und meine Männer werden sich auch um euch kümmern.
> Zum Glück hatte ich schon vorher die Garage zum größten Teil aufgeräumt. Wenn ihr also lieber in die Garage gehen solltet, ist dies mit wenigen Handschlägen getan. Könnt ihr euch ja aussuchen.


 
Dir Liebe Ute wünsche ich eine gute Besserung #h
Gruß Micha


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Männers...

ich ziehe dann gleich mal hinterher...

Ich werde ebenfalls nicht daran telnehmen, da es mi auch noch nicht wirklich besser geht. Heut ist der erste Tag, wo es einigermaßen besser ist mit mir...

Aber wünsche euch viel Spaß und vergesst die Bilder net!!!

@Ute: Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hm...nur mal so ne meinungsumfrage:

wollen wir das treffen nicht um ne woche verschieben?
was haltet ihr davon?


*dieses posting hat sich erledigt!! 

ich bitte um freundliche nichtbeachtung!!!*


----------



## JoseyWales

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mädels.....super lieb dass Ihr gestern an mich gedacht habt...nun ja...35...HALBZEIT!!!!
Leider war dann gestern auch nix mit feiern....ich hab  zwar mitlerweile meine Stimme wieder aber der Scotch den ich mit zur Feier des Tages eingoss wollte dann doch nicht runter...morgen an der Ostsee zu stehen wäre absoluter Unsinn so dass Ihr leider auf mich verzichten müsst. Das bedeutet: Niemand der den Pansdörper nervt das er endlich VORFÄCHER SEHEN WILL, keine Verkaufsgespräche (hätt da noch n Staubsauger im Angebot) keine Politik Gespräche...und natürlich niemanden den Ihr wieder anmalen könnt )))))....hmmmm...wenn ichs mir so überlege: das könnt Ihr verkraften...
Blödwegen der Tasche für den Celler Senior  Ich werd Nemles mal anhauen ob er nicht auf dem Hinweg kurz bei mir halten kann.Weiss  nicht ob das jetzt ein Umweg ist.
Wichtiger ist natürlich dass es der Gastgeberin schnell wieder besser geht...spätestens bis zum nächsten mal wenn ich wieder dabei bin  ALSO UTE - GUTE BESSERUNG !!!!!


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hm...nur mal so ne meinungsumfrage:
> 
> wollen wir das treffen nicht um ne woche verschieben?
> was haltet ihr davon?




Moin Simone.

Die Teilnehmer zahl ist schon kräftig geschrumpft
Sollte das Treffen wirklich um ne Woche verschoben werden habe ich nichts dagegen auch wenn ich nächste woche wieder Dienst habe
Komme dann vor meinem Dienst mal als Zuschauer#6

PS: allen ne gute Besserung :m



Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Zur Meinungsumfage:

Also verscheibe geht bei mir net. Dann währe ich raus#d

#d#d#d bitte #d#d#d nich #d#d#d


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Zur Meinungsumfage:
> 
> Also verscheibe geht bei mir net. Dann währe ich raus#d
> 
> #d#d#d bitte #d#d#d nich #d#d#d




keine panik...:m


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Zur Meinungsumfage:
> 
> Also verscheibe geht bei mir net. Dann währe ich raus#d
> 
> #d#d#d bitte #d#d#d nich #d#d#d


 

Ich würde es auch sehr schade finden, nun haben wir dem so entgegenGEFIEBERT, einige im wahrsten sinne des wortes...
Es dann um eine woche zu verschieben wäre von der Teilnehmerzahl warscheinlich auch nicht besser... Lasst es un bitte tun!!!


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Gute Besserung an euch alle, die ihr so durchhängt.|wavey:

Dann seid Ihr aber für dieses Jahr durch damit. Hoffe ich ....

Liebe Grüße
olli
#6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Ich würde es auch sehr schade finden, nun haben wir dem so entgegenGEFIEBERT, einige im wahrsten sinne des wortes...
> Es dann um eine woche zu verschieben wäre von der Teilnehmerzahl warscheinlich auch nicht besser... Lasst es un bitte tun!!!





jo...wir tun es. :q

ok...bleibt dabei und wie es abgesprochen worden ist.basta. #6


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> jo...wir tun es. :q
> 
> ok...bleibt dabei und wie es abgesprochen worden ist.basta. #6



:q:q:q sehr :q:q:q schön :q:q:q:m

_---Angelfritze---_


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> :q:q:q sehr :q:q:q schön :q:q:q:m
> 
> _---Angelfritze---_





...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 schulligung :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> schulligung :q




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...:m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

gut...wenn ich richtich gezählt habe,sind wir 11-12 leutchen.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> gut...wenn ich richtich gezählt habe,sind wir 11-12 leutchen.



Letztes mal waren wir glaube ich acht.

Es ist halt wie es ist. Grippezeit. Geht Ihr im Sommer eigentlich auch Brandungsangeln????|bigeyes


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Letztes mal waren wir glaube ich acht.
> 
> Es ist halt wie es ist. Grippezeit. Geht Ihr im Sommer eigentlich auch Brandungsangeln????|bigeyes





mmh...wenn,dann eher abends/nachts.aber sonst überwiegend in HH auf aal oder an der ostsee auf hornis


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> mmh...wenn,dann eher abends/nachts.aber sonst überwiegend in HH auf aal oder an der ostsee auf hornis



Also wenn Ihr nach dieser Aktion noch Lust auf Celler und mich habt, dann können wir ja mal was im Sommer planen. :vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Also wenn Ihr nach dieser Aktion noch Lust auf Celler und mich habt, dann können wir ja mal was im Sommer planen. :vik:





och...wenn ihr mich morgen anständig bemuttert...können wir ma drüber schnacken :q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So Jungs und Mädels !!!! Es kommt wie es kommen muss
Ich bin morgen auch nicht dabei
Liege mit 40 Fieber flach.....:c
Wünsche euch allen aber viel Spass und dickes Petri..


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädels !!!! Es kommt wie es kommen muss
> Ich bin morgen auch nicht dabei
> Liege mit 40 Fieber flach.....:c
> Wünsche euch allen aber viel Spass und dickes Petri..




mach kein schaiss...|bigeyes


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädels !!!! Es kommt wie es kommen muss
> Ich bin morgen auch nicht dabei
> Liege mit 40 Fieber flach.....:c
> Wünsche euch allen aber viel Spass und dickes Petri..



*son Mist
Gute Besserung!*



Simone,
dann um 11.00 Uhr bei UTE!

lässt sich halt nicht Ändern!#c


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin.


Geht es so weiter sind wir nur noch zu "Dritt" morgen :q
So ist das bei dem Wetter mit krank werden|kopfkrat


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> mmh...wenn,dann eher abends/nachts.aber sonst überwiegend in HH auf aal oder an der ostsee auf hornis


 
Hornisangeln ist geil#6 Bin dabei

Gruß Micha


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

leute...keine panik...wuselchen spinnt. 


so..ma an alle:

ich möchte euch,nach absprache mit wusel,bitten...

morgen bis um spätestens 11 uhr bei wusel zu sein.dann beratschlagen wir,wie es weitergeht...ob und wo wir angeln gehen.

die adresse von wusel holt ihr euch bitte per pn.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



simonhh schrieb:


> leute...keine panik...wuselchen spinnt.
> 
> 
> so..ma an alle:
> 
> Ich möchte euch,nach absprache mit wusel,bitten...
> 
> Morgen bis um spätestens 11 uhr bei wusel zu sein.dann beratschlagen wir,wie es weitergeht...ob und wo wir angeln gehen.
> 
> Die adresse von wusel holt ihr euch bitte per pn.


*
*in solch wichtigen angelgenhieten spinnt man nicht!

Wuselchen soll das dann selbst noch mal zurücknehmen!
...und ich denk 9,30 UHR ???|bigeyes


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> leute...keine panik...wuselchen spinnt.
> 
> 
> so..ma an alle:
> 
> ich möchte euch,nach absprache mit wusel,bitten...
> 
> morgen bis um spätestens 11 uhr bei wusel zu sein.dann beratschlagen wir,wie es weitergeht...ob und wo wir angeln gehen.
> 
> die adresse von wusel holt ihr euch bitte per pn.




Moin moin.


Dat hört sich schon mal " Super " an:m
Werde aber erst zum angeln dazu stoßen,da mein Babyzitter abgesagt und meine LAG bis 14 Uhr arbeiten muß.
Wäre gut wenn Ihr,bzw. Wuselchen mich morgen auf den Laufenden haltet#h
Muß doch wissen wo ich zum angeln hin muß


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> *
> *in solch wichtigen angelgenhieten spinnt man nicht!
> 
> Wuselchen soll das dann selbst noch mal zurücknehmen!
> ...und ich denk 9,30 UHR ???|bigeyes




9.30 uhr bleibt...:m

bis 11 ist eigendlich auch nur die obergrenze...wer früher kommt,sichert sich noch n heißen kaffee


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> leute...keine panik...wuselchen spinnt.


Gloob ick net :g


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> achso,na dann muss ich ja noch schaufel und spaten einpacken........
> 
> 
> 
> ey,schawul oder was?


 
2014 sind wir alle schwul :l, willst Du etwa der letzte sein, hä ;+


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> 
> Dat hört sich schon mal " Super " an:m
> Werde aber erst zum angeln dazu stoßen,da mein Babyzitter abgesagt und meine LAG bis 14 Uhr arbeiten muß.
> Wäre gut wenn Ihr,bzw. Wuselchen mich morgen auf den Laufenden haltet#h
> Muß doch wissen wo ich zum angeln hin muß
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.





andy...schick mir mal per pn bitte deine handynummer.


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> so wollte mich wenigstens noch mal kurz melden. Echt ne extrem ätzende Woche. Hatte ich ja schon geahnt und mich deshalb mit der Anmeldung zum treffen solange zurückgehalten. Läuft aber jetzt alles.
> Ach so ja das wichtigste hätte ich jetzt fast vergessen.
> Josey auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
> @Dorschmann
> Schade das Ihr nicht dabei seid, hätte gerne Deine neuen Zauberstöcke bewundert.
> 
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte


 
Die hab ich schon begutachtet. Alter sind das Knüppel. Is mir schleierhaft wie man die aufladen soll


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> andy...schick mir mal per pn bitte deine handynummer.


 
11.00 schaff ich auf keinen Fall. Wir würden dann auch zum Angeln direkt kommen. So früh wollt ihr doch nich anfangen. ich schick dir meine Handynr. #6


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ist das Treffen bei UTE jetzt vom Tisch oder wie???|kopfkrat


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> in solch wichtigen angelgenhieten spinnt man nicht!
> 
> Wuselchen soll das dann selbst noch mal zurücknehmen!
> ...und ich denk 9,30 UHR ???|bigeyes


 #hSooooo bin wieder nüchtern/gesund....|supergri
Schnell ne Wunderpille eingeworfen und alles ist gut---... 
Andyschatzi es bleibt bei 9.30 Uhr :g
Muss ich mich denn jetzt noch entschuldigen dat ich euch verarscht hab....#c  |supergri????? Okay !!! 
I´m so sorry |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #hSooooo bin wieder nüchtern/gesund....|supergri
> Schnell ne Wunderpille eingeworfen und alles ist gut---...
> Andyschatzi es bleibt bei 9.30 Uhr :g
> Muss ich mich denn jetzt noch entschuldigen dat ich euch verarscht hab....#c  |supergri????? Okay !!!
> I´m so sorry |supergri|supergri|supergri



*Du machst mich fettich!!!*


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

man man man...wat n theater #d


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> man man man...wat n theater #d


 Endlich mal leben hier inner Bude  |supergri


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Die wundern sich hier schon alle im Büro warum meine Stimmung auf einmal bei -1000 (minustausend) ist!#q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Endlich mal leben hier inner Bude  |supergri




:q:q:q...wird nie langweilig mit dieser geilen truppe


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> *Du machst mich fettich!!!*


Dann musst du mal weniger essen :q:q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> :q:q:q...wird nie langweilig mit dieser geilen truppe


 Rüüüüschtüüüüüüsch.............
So ich geh jetzt Forellen räuchern .. bis später


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dann musst du mal weniger essen :q:q:q



Also ich habe jetzt mein Fett weg! _endlich schlank!_|kopfkrat

Bei der nächsten schlechten Nachricht stelle ich für drei Stunden das Anglerboard ab und schau dann wie sich die Nachrichtenlage entwickelt hat!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ansonsten reichen auch Herztabletten


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

wenn ich schreibe,das es in hamburch schneit....is dat dann auch ne schlechte nachricht?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ansonsten reichen auch Herztabletten




viagra :q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Übrigens:
Hier in Celle alles weiß! liegt schon ne schöne Schneedecke!

naja morgen ist ja auch der 24. ***freu***


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
@AAll
Leute echt es tut mir Leid ich habe es im Topf richtig doll im Topf.









Zwiebeln ,Knobi. Sellerie.Wurzel.Lauch,Majlivenöl,Salz Pfeffer und Weißwein,
Fischsfon und


Taaaaada
2 KG Fischfiele.:vik::vik::vik:

Dazu Knobibrot 
Echt Legger und Gesund.
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wenn ich schreibe,das es in hamburch schneit....is dat dann auch ne schlechte nachricht?



nee, Wetter ist schnurtz, sind ja auf alles vorbereitet.:vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Juns,
> 
> mir geht ganz besch.....
> Bernd hat es gestern geschaft, das ich endlich mal zum Arzt gehe. Ein Glück auch. Die Atemwege sind schwer entzündet und ich muss jetzt aufpassen, das nicht auch noch Lunge betroffen wird.
> Ich werde also nicht dabei sein können. Ich kann noch nicht mal zum grillen raus kommen. Das Atmen an der kalten Luft tut sehe weh.
> Aber die "alte" Gruppe kennt sich ja hier aus. Und meine Männer werden sich auch um euch kümmern.
> Zum Glück hatte ich schon vorher die Garage zum größten Teil aufgeräumt. Wenn ihr also lieber in die Garage gehen solltet, ist dies mit wenigen Handschlägen getan. Könnt ihr euch ja aussuchen.


 
na dann mal jute besserung weiterhin....|rolleyes



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin Männers...
> 
> ich ziehe dann gleich mal hinterher...
> 
> Ich werde ebenfalls nicht daran telnehmen, da es mi auch noch nicht wirklich besser geht. Heut ist der erste Tag, wo es einigermaßen besser ist mit mir...
> 
> Aber wünsche euch viel Spaß und vergesst die Bilder net!!!
> 
> @Ute: Gute Besserung!!!


 
jaja,bist du ein mann?
dann steh dazu und komm..
nein spaß,ist besser sich erstmal paar tage zu erholen....
dir auch gute besserung.,..



JoseyWales schrieb:


> Mädels.....super lieb dass Ihr gestern an mich gedacht habt...nun ja...35...HALBZEIT!!!!
> Leider war dann gestern auch nix mit feiern....ich hab zwar mitlerweile meine Stimme wieder aber der Scotch den ich mit zur Feier des Tages eingoss wollte dann doch nicht runter...morgen an der Ostsee zu stehen wäre absoluter Unsinn so dass Ihr leider auf mich verzichten müsst. Das bedeutet: Niemand der den Pansdörper nervt das er endlich VORFÄCHER SEHEN WILL, keine Verkaufsgespräche (hätt da noch n Staubsauger im Angebot) keine Politik Gespräche...und natürlich niemanden den Ihr wieder anmalen könnt )))))....hmmmm...wenn ichs mir so überlege: das könnt Ihr verkraften...
> Blödwegen der Tasche für den Celler Senior  Ich werd Nemles mal anhauen ob er nicht auf dem Hinweg kurz bei mir halten kann.Weiss nicht ob das jetzt ein Umweg ist.
> Wichtiger ist natürlich dass es der Gastgeberin schnell wieder besser geht...spätestens bis zum nächsten mal wenn ich wieder dabei bin  ALSO UTE - GUTE BESSERUNG !!!!!


 
als ob wenn ichs nicht geahnt hätte...
dir auch gute besserung



olli B. schrieb:


> Ich würde es auch sehr schade finden, nun haben wir dem so entgegenGEFIEBERT, einige im wahrsten sinne des wortes...
> Es dann um eine woche zu verschieben wäre von der Teilnehmerzahl warscheinlich auch nicht besser... Lasst es un bitte tun!!!


 
mit dir?
bist du etwa auch schawul?



HAI-score schrieb:


> Letztes mal waren wir glaube ich acht.
> 
> Es ist halt wie es ist. Grippezeit. Geht Ihr im Sommer eigentlich auch Brandungsangeln????|bigeyes


 
aber na sicher,geht 365 tage im jahr,kommt immer nur drauf an was du fangen willst....



SimonHH schrieb:


> mmh...wenn,dann eher abends/nachts.aber sonst überwiegend in HH auf aal oder an der ostsee auf hornis


 
wer ist HH und wieso angelst du an und nicht in der ostsee???:m



HAI-score schrieb:


> Also wenn Ihr nach dieser Aktion noch Lust auf Celler und mich habt, dann können wir ja mal was im Sommer planen. :vik:


 
dabei.....




SimonHH schrieb:


> leute...keine panik...wuselchen spinnt.
> 
> 
> so..ma an alle:
> 
> ich möchte euch,nach absprache mit wusel,bitten...
> 
> morgen bis um spätestens 11 uhr bei wusel zu sein.dann beratschlagen wir,wie es weitergeht...ob und wo wir angeln gehen.
> 
> die adresse von wusel holt ihr euch bitte per pn.


 
hä???
jetzt doch nichts mehr mit bei ute pennen????
versteh hier nur noch bahnhof.........



wade67 schrieb:


> 2014 sind wir alle schwul :l, willst Du etwa der letzte sein, hä ;+


 
jo,bin der letzte schwule und der einzige schwule im dorf
warte,dazu hab ich was:http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3465591/Daffyd_Thomas



HAI-score schrieb:


> *Du machst mich fettich!!!*


 
erst machst dir deine haare blau und jetzt wirst auch noch fett???
wo soll das noch enden?


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> na dann mal jute besserung weiterhin....|rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> jaja,bist du ein mann?
> dann steh dazu und komm..
> nein spaß,ist besser sich erstmal paar tage zu erholen....
> dir auch gute besserung.,..
> 
> 
> 
> als ob wenn ichs nicht geahnt hätte...
> dir auch gute besserung
> 
> 
> 
> mit dir?
> bist du etwa auch schawul?
> 
> 
> 
> aber na sicher,geht 365 tage im jahr,kommt immer nur drauf an was du fangen willst....
> 
> 
> 
> wer ist HH und wieso angelst du an und nicht in der ostsee???:m
> 
> 
> 
> dabei.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hä???
> jetzt doch nichts mehr mit bei ute pennen????
> versteh hier nur noch bahnhof.........
> 
> 
> 
> jo,bin der letzte schwule und der einzige schwule im dorf
> warte,dazu hab ich was:http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3465591/Daffyd_Thomas
> 
> 
> 
> erst machst dir deine haare blau und jetzt wirst auch noch fett???
> wo soll das noch enden?






matzeschatz...:l...alles ist gut.bleibt alles beim alten...mach dir keine sorgen,wir sind alle bei dir.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mann oh Mann, hier überschlagen sich ja die Ereignisse.|uhoh:|uhoh:

Muß mich erst mal belesen |supergri



Achso:


WOCHENENDE :vik:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann, hier überschlagen sich ja die Ereignisse.|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> Muß mich erst mal belesen |supergri
> 
> 
> 
> Achso:
> 
> 
> WOCHENENDE :vik:



schon? muste ja ganz schön fleißg gewesen sein ist doch erst 13.27 Uhr.#6


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> )))))....hmmmm...wenn ichs mir so überlege: das könnt Ihr verkraften...
> Blödwegen der Tasche für den Celler Senior  Ich werd Nemles mal anhauen ob er nicht auf dem Hinweg kurz bei mir halten kann.Weiss  nicht ob das jetzt ein Umweg ist.



#6
geht seinen Gang, muß sowieso was bei Dir abgeben, was Dir gehört:m

Schade, das Du nicht mit kannst, aber Gesundheit geht vor


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Kommt Ute bin ich nicht da.Komm ich ist Ute nicht da.



Es waren zwei Königskinder
die hatten ihre liebe Müh,
sie konnten zusammen nicht kommen,
weil.......einer kam *immer* zu früh.




P.s. hat Dich Honey diesen Monat schon geblitztdings!!!:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann, hier überschlagen sich ja die Ereignisse.|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> Muß mich erst mal belesen |supergri
> 
> 
> 
> Achso:
> 
> 
> WOCHENENDE :vik:





moin schnuckelchen... :k

bleibt erstmal alles so,wie es ist...frühstück is um halb 10 bei wuselherzchen


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ist das Treffen bei UTE jetzt vom Tisch oder wie???|kopfkrat



Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen. Ist mir zu viel geworden.
Das Treffen muss nicht abgesagt werden.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

soa...ich geh ersma ne runde einkaufen und wattis abholen...bis neulich #h


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich gehe auch gleich mal ne Runde in den Laden Wattiś streicheln und gut zu reden und nen schönen Kaffee trinken#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> soa...ich geh ersma ne runde einkaufen und wattis abholen...bis neulich #h


 

So Männer und Ute,

nu hab ich mal ein paar Fragen:

Olli B. und Kumpel kommen morgen vormittag, nur wohin sollen wir kommen?|kopfkrat

Können um elf irgendwo sein!!!

Wade 67 kommt auch aber später.
Bringen wir trotz allem die Fresserei und Sauferei mit?|kopfkrat

Schlafen wir irgendwo oder nicht?|kopfkrat

Habe schwarzwusel auch scho PN geschickt aber der haut ja wieder Fisch aus dem Kittel...|supergri|supergri, so dass noch nichts zurück gekommen ist.;+

So und nu...
Vielleicht hat ja mal einer ein paar antworten....#6#6

wäre c:gool

Gruß
olli


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Rüüüüschtüüüüüüsch.............
> So ich geh jetzt Forellen räuchern .. bis später


 
will auch welche :c


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Nee, nee.
> Lass mich nicht mit den beiden alleine.
> Das ist nur eine halbe sauerei.
> Es muss aber eine ganze sauerei dabei raus kommen.
> 
> 
> Hier mal eine Kopie von dem evtl. Ablauf. Wird aber alles spontan entschieden:
> 
> 
> *Treffpunkt ist bei mir (uns) in 23749 Grube. Bei der Kirche 9. Und kommt direkt nach hinten auf den Hof gefahren. Da sitzten wir ja alle. Der Hof sollte eigentlich groß genug sein. Das Klingeln an der Haustür werden wir nicht hören. Wer gerne sich näher Informieren will, wo er hinfahren soll und wie, dem gebe ich meine Internetseite. (Wegen Werbung darf ich dies hier nicht reinschreiben.) Einfach eine PN an mich. Wer meine Handynr. haben will, einfach eine PN an mich.
> Bis 12:30 Uhr sollten alle da sein. Um 12 Uhr wird der Grill angemacht. Vorher können wir gerne noch Kaffee zusammen trinken. Ich trinke was anderes, denn Kaffee schmeckt doch nicht. Wer früher kommen möchte, ist also kein Problem. Jeder bringt Fleisch, Würstchen und Getränke mit. Der eine oder andere bringt Brot oder Salat oder Soße oder oder oder mit. Ich halte nichts von genauer Aufteilung. Nacher kommt der eine oder andere nicht, dann fehlt was. So wird das nötigste da sein. Wer was besonderes mitbringen möchte, sehr gerne. Grillkohle sollte auch mit gebracht werden.
> Es sollte aber drauf geachtet werden, das vorher und während des angelns nur wenig Alkohol getrunken wird. Wir setzten uns hinterher wieder zusammen und dann können die Belege auf den Tisch. Geangelt wird nüchtern.*
> 
> 
> Aus Kaffee trinken wird Vorfächer binden gemacht. Also, wenn einer mit uns Vorfächer binden will der kommt schon früher. Sagen wir mal so um 11Uhr!
> Und nu würde ich ganz gerne von Euch mal wissen, ob und wer hier alles übernachten möchte. Die Nacht kostet 9€. Wer sich jetzt anmeldet, bekommt natürlich ein Bett, wer sich erst in dieser Nacht dazu entschliest, muss evtl. im Schlafsack auf dem Boden übernachten. Ich habe 8 Betten und 2 Matratzen an zu bieten. (Aber nur, wenn ich bis dahin geschaft habe Ferienwohnung 1 sauber zu bekommen. Das renovierte Badezimmer ist fast fertig.)Wer hier schlafen möchte, bringt bitte Bettwäsche mit. Und wer es noch nicht genau weiß, der bringt einen Schlafsack mit. Wer sich zu erst meldet, bekommt auch ein Bett.^^
> Evlt. Frühstücken wir auch am nächsten Morgen wieder zusammen.
> Dann kommen weitere 3€ dazu.
> 
> Da Tanja abgesagt hat, kommt ja auch kein Nudelsalat. Will jemand anderes Nudelsalat mitbringen? Und wer hat noch Grillanzünder?





Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Juns,
> 
> mir geht ganz besch.....
> Bernd hat es gestern geschaft, das ich endlich mal zum Arzt gehe. Ein Glück auch. Die Atemwege sind schwer entzündet und ich muss jetzt aufpassen, das nicht auch noch Lunge betroffen wird.
> Ich werde also nicht dabei sein können. Ich kann noch nicht mal zum grillen raus kommen. Das Atmen an der kalten Luft tut sehe weh.
> Aber die "alte" Gruppe kennt sich ja hier aus. Und meine Männer werden sich auch um euch kümmern.
> Zum Glück hatte ich schon vorher die Garage zum größten Teil aufgeräumt.  Wenn ihr also lieber in die Garage gehen solltet, ist dies mit wenigen Handschlägen getan. Könnt ihr euch ja aussuchen.



Hi Olli demnach bleibt alles wie abgesprochen. UTEs Mann wird sich dann scheinbar unser annehmen. (???) Also gegen 11.00 Uhr in Grube.
Falls hier im Trööt nicht noch wieder anders gepostet wird.


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Hi Olli demnach bleibt alles wie abgesprochen. UTEs Mann wird sich dann scheinbar unser annehmen. (???) Also gegen 11.00 Uhr in Grube.
> Falls hier im Trööt nicht noch wieder anders gepostet wird.


 
Gut ich komme!!!!|bigeyes

Ach so und morgen bin ich dann auch dabei:q:q:q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Gut ich komme!!!!|bigeyes
> 
> Ach so und morgen bin ich dann auch dabei:q:q:q



Ferkel!:l


----------



## JoseyWales

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na...einige scheinen ja doch noch Fischgeil zu sein....die Tasche für celler Senior wird von Nemles mitgebracht. Übrigens hab ich aus den letzten eingesammelten Wattis ,Stinkies hergestellt. Auf Wunsch geb ich die Nemles mit und Ihr fangt dreimal so gut ;-)))
Material zum stöbern für den Pansdörper bringt er auch mit...
wer seine Vorfächer zuhause vergisst: Sind auch mit dabei.
So....beim nächsten mal gibts dann Zangenbowle....

3fach PETRI HEIL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> na...einige scheinen ja doch noch Fischgeil zu sein....die Tasche für celler Senior wird von Nemles mitgebracht. Übrigens hab ich aus den letzten eingesammelten Wattis ,Stinkies hergestellt. Auf Wunsch geb ich die Nemles mit und Ihr fangt dreimal so gut ;-)))
> Material zum stöbern für den Pansdörper bringt er auch mit...
> wer seine Vorfächer zuhause vergisst: Sind auch mit dabei.
> So....beim nächsten mal gibts dann Zangenbowle....
> 
> 3fach PETRI HEIL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Danke!#h


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin moin

@andreas und matze: watties liegen im Kühlschrank für jeden 75 zum vergenusswurzeln....#6

@den rest: pils und ouzo ist kalt gestellt#6

@simone: jaja der schnee, war gerade bei dir ume ecke#h


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann, hier überschlagen sich ja die Ereignisse.|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> Muß mich erst mal belesen |supergri
> 
> 
> 
> Achso:
> 
> 
> WOCHENENDE :vik:


 
scheiß tagschichtlecher?
oder besser gesagt"besser verdiener"....



Ute schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen. Ist mir zu viel geworden.
> Das Treffen muss nicht abgesagt werden.


 
durchlesen hat kein sinn,da du krank bist wirst wahrscheinlich auch nicht lachen können bzw dir ist dann nicht danach......



olli B. schrieb:


> Olli B. und Kumpel kommen , nur wohin sollen wir kommen?|kopfkrat
> sowas fragt man doch nicht kurz vorm kommen,dat klärt man vorher ab....
> 
> Wade 67 kommt auch aber später.
> hat der mehr durchhaltevermögen wie ihr,oder wie soll ich das verstehen?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> olli


 
:qman man,wat bist du doch für ein ferkel....



olli B. schrieb:


> Gut ich komme!!!!|bigeyes
> 
> man bist du schnell,kein wunder das wade später kommt


 


JoseyWales schrieb:


> 3fach PETRI HEIL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
wir sind doch aber bestimmt 10 leute....



pj6000 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> @andreas und matze: watties liegen im Kühlschrank für jeden 75 zum vergenusswurzeln....#6
> nene,ich nehm die lieber zum angeln,zum vergenusswurzeln hab ich andere methoden
> 
> @den rest: pils und ouzo ist kalt gestellt#6
> wat für pils bringst mit?
> 
> @simone: jaja der schnee, war gerade bei dir ume ecke#h


 

scheiß schnee,wat soll dat.
kurz bevor wir los wollen fängts richtig an zu schneien.
bei uns aufm firmengelände sind die schneeräummobile schon wieder unterwegs


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

schönes Krombacher steht kalt matze


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> schönes Krombacher steht kalt matze


 

juti,dann bring ich ne kiste schönes hannoveraner pils mit....


 Gilde Pilsener


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Uih, hier bei uns schneit es jetzt auch |bigeyes

Aber heftigstens #d|uhoh:


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> scheiß schnee,wat soll dat.
> kurz bevor wir los wollen fängts richtig an zu schneien.
> bei uns aufm firmengelände sind die schneeräummobile schon wieder unterwegs



Dat kommt davon wenn man kurz vor den Alpen wohnt.
Hier an der Küste schneit es nicht. Strahlender Sonnenschein.

axo @ Matze
 					Zitat von *olli B.* 

 

Olli B. und Kumpel kommen morgen vormittag, nur wohin sollen wir kommen?|kopfkrat
sowas fragt man doch nicht kurz vorm kommen,dat klärt man vorher ab.... Aber nicht in die Haare :q

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

zwischenbilanz:honeyball hat hier 32 mal gepostet.
sprich er hat uns gnadelos ca 32 mal beim ferkeln erwischt....
hoffe ihr seid da nicht stolz drauf und euch ist es eine lehre für den nächsten trööt....


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> zwischenbilanz:honeyball hat hier 32 mal gepostet.
> sprich er hat uns gnadelos ca 32 mal beim ferkeln erwischt....
> hoffe ihr seid da nicht stolz drauf und euch ist es eine lehre für den nächsten trööt....



Nee, da kann man wirklich nicht drauf stolz sein.

Da geht noch viel mehr.:q:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Dat kommt davon wenn man kurz vor den Alpen wohnt.
> Hier an der Küste schneit es nicht. Strahlender Sonnenschein.
> 
> axo @ Matze
> Zitat von *olli B.*
> 
> 
> 
> Olli B. und Kumpel kommen morgen vormittag, nur wohin sollen wir kommen?|kopfkrat
> sowas fragt man doch nicht kurz vorm kommen,dat klärt man vorher ab.... Aber nicht in die Haare :q
> 
> Gruß#h
> caddel


 

jetzt mach dich auch noch lustig darüber dat wir soweit vonne küste weg wohnen....
obwohl,eigentlich bin ich froh,sonst würde ich mich wahrscjheinlich nicht mehr so aufs brandungsangeln freuen.....


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

nene,wir machen uns nicht nur hier zum ferkel.......
gib doch mal brandungsangeln bei tante google ein....
wir sind der 6 link...
die ganze nation kann lesen was wir fürn ferkel kram manchmal schreiben....


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@wusel: wie siehts in pansendorf aus? auch schon Schnee gefallen?


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@ celler:scheiß schnee,wat soll dat.
kurz bevor wir los wollen fängts richtig an zu schneien.
bei uns aufm firmengelände sind die schneeräummobile schon wieder unterwegs  
__________________
So ne firma hatte ich auch mal...


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hier, ihr Angelsüchtigen.

http://www.ostseeferienland.de/dahme/de/derort/webcams/webcams.php#copy2

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Hier, ihr Angelsüchtigen.
> 
> http://www.ostseeferienland.de/dahme/de/derort/webcams/webcams.php#copy2
> 
> Gruß#h
> caddel



Das sieht ja da noch richtig gut aus.

Hier ist mittlerweile alles weis und es schneit immer noch wie blöd #q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> nene,wir machen uns nicht nur hier zum ferkel.......
> gib doch mal brandungsangeln bei tante google ein....
> wir sind der 6 link...
> die ganze nation kann lesen was wir fürn ferkel kram manchmal schreiben....


Na, das ist doch mal eine Erfreuliche Nachricht.:vik:



pj6000 schrieb:


> @wusel: wie siehts in pansendorf aus? auch schon Schnee gefallen?


Er wird ja eigentlich auch recht schnell eingeschneit. Aber hier ist nichts. Nu kalter Wind.



caddel schrieb:


> Hier, ihr Angelsüchtigen.
> 
> http://www.ostseeferienland.de/dahme/de/derort/webcams/webcams.php#copy2
> 
> Gruß#h
> caddel


Und ich kann kein Brandungsangeln mitmachen. Was für eine Sünde.


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hallo ihr Nasen #h
Ich wollte Euch für morgen ganz viel Spaß und ein dickes Petri wünschen. Ich hoffe ihr seit alle fit und gesund.

Lg Tanja


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Es waren zwei Königskinder
> die hatten ihre liebe Müh,
> sie konnten zusammen nicht kommen,
> weil.......einer kam *immer* zu früh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. hat Dich Honey diesen Monat schon geblitztdings!!!:q



Sorry, Tom, aber bis ich jetzt die unendlich vielen Seiten von eingesammelten Ferkeln im Januar durchsuche, ob er schon dabei ist, oder nicht, verhafte ich ihn vorsorglich lieber sofort...:vik:



celler schrieb:


> zwischenbilanz:honeyball hat hier 32 mal gepostet.
> sprich er hat uns gnadelos ca 32 mal beim ferkeln erwischt....
> hoffe ihr seid da nicht stolz drauf und euch ist es eine lehre für den nächsten trööt....


Stimmt nicht ganz, das waren nur die schlimmsten Verfehlungen. Die 68 anderen hab ich durchgehen lassen.
*
Aber der hier kommt mit auf die Liste:*:vik:


MINIBUBI schrieb:


> So is das nu mal Kommt Ute bin ich nicht da.Komm ich ist Ute nicht da.














Aber ihr wisst ja: Das Anglerboard ist Helfer in *allen* Lebenslagen. 
@MINIBUBI: Für das von Dir geschilderte und von nemles präzisierte Problem hier ein guter Tipp: 
Versuch's mal mit anderer Bettwäsche !!!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Versuch's mal mit anderer Bettwäsche !!!


 

so fertig :q
man sind die bilder geil


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Habe jetzt mal den Anfang schon mal hergestellt für den neuen Trööt.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2346547#post2346547


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Brüüüüllllll, Scheixxe, ich hab mir den Kaffee auf die Tastatur geprustet :q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Brüüüüllllll, Scheixxe, ich hab mir den Kaffee auf die Tastatur geprustet :q



Ich muss mir leider jedes Lachen verkneifen.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich muss mir leider jedes Lachen verkneifen.



Tschuldigung Ute. Hatte ich nicht bedacht. Wir lachen dann beide später um so herzhafter, wenn Du wieder aufm Damm bist.#6


Aber tut mir leid, bei dem Gedanken (bildlich vorgestellt) von Bubi und auf dieser Bettwäsche :q:q:q


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal den Anfang schon mal hergestellt für den neuen Trööt.
> 
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2346547#post2346547


 
boooh watt geil #6, die ferkelei geht in die nächste runde:m

schon abboniiiiieeeeert:vik:

gruß micha


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

wunderbar ute.......


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal den Anfang schon mal hergestellt für den neuen Trööt.
> 
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2346547#post2346547



Ute, hätte da nicht besser Dahme Brandungsanglerferkelrunde gepasst?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal den Anfang schon mal hergestellt für den neuen Trööt.
> 
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2346547#post2346547



Feine Sache das. Gut gemacht Ute #6


Aber eines ist sicher: Wenn es da so läuft wie hier, ist das Ding eins, zwei, fix im Laberforum. 

Womit ich übrigens ganz gut leben kann.:vik:


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber eines ist sicher: Wenn es da so läuft wie hier, ist das Ding eins, zwei, fix im Laberforum.



*Bloß das nicht !!!!* Dann muss ich das ja auch noch mitmoddeln!!!! #d#d#d

:q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

boaaaah, dat schneit und schneit und schneit und schneit und.... äääätzend!!!

Kommt bloß morgen alle heile in Grube an!!! 

@Tom: Wieso ins Laberforum?? MFT ist doch auch net dort???


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> boaaaah, dat schneit und schneit und schneit und schneit und.... äääätzend!!!
> Also schon bei Euch angelangt.#q
> Kommt bloß morgen alle heile in Grube an!!!
> Werde mir Mühe geben und auf den Winterdienst vertrauen|gr:
> 
> @Tom: Wieso ins Laberforum?? MFT ist doch auch net dort???



Da hast Du wahr #6


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Tom,

jetzt saut es hier in Kiel auch.
Ich drücke Euch für morgen die Daumen, das besseres Wetter ist.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Also wenn ich so aus dem Fenster luscher, ist das dat ideale Wetter, um meinen Norge-Angler-Rettungs-und Überlebensanzug auszuprobieren....|supergri


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Tom,
> 
> jetzt saut es hier in Kiel auch.
> Ich drücke Euch für morgen die Daumen, das besseres Wetter ist.




Hauptsache, der Schneefall hört gegen Nachmittag auf.
Bei so viel naß kriege ich den Grill doch nicht am Leben erhalten, und Zelte nehme ich nie mit ans Wasser |uhoh:


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Hauptsache, der Schneefall hört gegen Nachmittag auf.
> Bei so viel naß kriege ich den Grill doch nicht am Leben erhalten, und Zelte nehme ich nie mit ans Wasser |uhoh:




Das könnte klappen.

Guckst Du
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/3_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0001915


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

so...ich würde mal sagen...dieser trööt ist ab jetzt geschlossen.mit den ferkeleien gehts im neuen trööt weiter :m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> boaaaah, dat schneit und schneit und schneit und schneit und.... äääätzend!!!
> 
> Kommt bloß morgen alle heile in Grube an!!!
> 
> @Tom: Wieso ins Laberforum?? MFT ist doch auch net dort???



schau ab und an mal im MFT vorbei,da wird meiner meinung nach mehr übers  angeln geschrieben und sich menschlicher unterhalten....
sind ja alle schon gross und erwachsen die jungs dort



nemles schrieb:


> Hauptsache, der Schneefall hört gegen Nachmittag auf.
> Bei so viel naß kriege ich den Grill doch nicht am Leben erhalten, und Zelte nehme ich nie mit ans Wasser |uhoh:



du hast den grill letztes mal verbotenerweise auch angekriegt,dann wird das dieses mal wo es erlaubt ist wohl kein prob für dich sein :vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> so...ich würde mal sagen...dieser trööt ist ab jetzt geschlossen.mit den ferkeleien gehts im neuen trööt weiter :m




pfui,schäm dich.......


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Das könnte klappen.
> 
> Guckst Du
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/3_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0001915




hmm,heißt also fein den schirm mit einpacken....
könnt zu 85 % regnen


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Hauptsache, der Schneefall hört gegen Nachmittag auf.
> Bei so viel naß kriege ich den Grill doch nicht am Leben erhalten, und Zelte nehme ich nie mit ans Wasser |uhoh:


 

also bei uns ..Nähe Bargteheide, Bad Oldesloe hat es aufgehört und taut also locker bleiben...:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> so...ich würde mal sagen...dieser trööt ist ab jetzt geschlossen.mit den ferkeleien gehts im neuen trööt weiter :m



Würde ich mal net sagen, weil das Treffen morgen erst stattfindet und die Bilder/Berichte hier rein müssen!!! Sonst ist es blöd ...Steht extra das Datum im Tröötnamen|rolleyes


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Olli B. und Kumpel kommen morgen vormittag, nur wohin sollen wir kommen?|kopfkrat
sowas fragt man doch nicht kurz vorm kommen,dat klärt man vorher ab.... Aber nicht in die Haare :q

Gruß#h
caddel



Also so oft wie in den Letzten Postings kann selbst ich nicht kommen#6#6 Und wohin überall...


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Würde ich mal net sagen, weil das Treffen morgen erst stattfindet und die Bilder/Berichte hier rein müssen!!! Sonst ist es blöd ...Steht extra das Datum im Tröötnamen|rolleyes



Genau, ohne Bericht wird hier gar nix zugemacht oder abgeschlossen#q Soweit kommt das noch :m 



celler schrieb:


> du hast den grill letztes mal verbotenerweise auch angekriegt,dann wird das dieses mal wo es erlaubt ist wohl kein prob für dich sein :vik:



Den Grill mache ich notfalls sogar unter Wasser an. Lasse mir doch von so einem Ding nicht vorschreiben, wann ich Hunger zu haben gedenke|bla:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau, ohne Bericht wird hier gar nix zugemacht oder abgeschlossen#q Soweit kommt das noch :m



Rööööchtöööösch


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

sehr geehrter leser...

in diesem trööt schreibt nix und niemand mehr.fangberichte wirds nicht geben...weil niemand was fängt.

alles weitere im neuen trööt!


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> sehr geehrter leser...
> 
> in diesem trööt schreibt nix und niemand mehr.fangberichte wirds nicht geben...weil niemand was fängt.
> 
> alles weitere im neuen trööt!



Einspruch, Euer Ehren. Dieser Trööd wird bis zu Ende geführt.
Und wenn ich mit mir selber schreiben muß. Dann werde ich eben Shizophren (oder wie das heißt). Mir auch egal.

Aber so ganz ohne Happy End.... NÖ


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Nix das zugemacht!

Die Bilder wollen wir doch unseren treuen Lesern nicht vorenthalten!|bigeyes

Also alles eingeladen und jetzt hätte ich doch fast meinen Angelschein vergessen! Naja mal sehen was es diesmal ist der Angelschein ist jedenfalls a Bordo.:vik:

Bis morgen Andreas


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Einspruch, Euer Ehren. Dieser Trööd wird bis zu Ende geführt.
> Und wenn ich mit mir selber schreiben muß. Dann werde ich eben Shizophren (oder wie das heißt). Mir auch egal.
> 
> Aber so ganz ohne Happy End.... NÖ


Genau #6 Werde dir beistehen Tom!:q
Würde es echt blöd finden, wenn jetzt bis morgen alles im neuen stattfindet#d


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

ok


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Jetzt wird halt für die nächsten Tage doppelt geferkelt.#6
Aber auf keinen Fall wird dies jetzt hier geschlossen. 
Jetzt werdet ihr gefordert.:vik::vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Genau #6
> Würde es echt blöd finden, wenn jetzt bis morgen alles im neuen stattfindet#d


 Huuuga !!! Häüptling Maoammicadomackrankmarco hab gesprochen
Würde aber auch sagen dat das hier bis zum bitteren Ende weiter läuft


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Huuuga !!! Häüptling Maoammicadomackrankmarco hab gesprochen
> Würde aber auch sagen dat das hier bis zum bitteren Ende weiter läuft





oder wir machen ne neverending story draus...also die fragen im neuen trööt stellen und hier antworten :q:q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Huuuga !!! Häüptling Maoammicadomackrankmarco hab gesprochen







Endlich hat es mal jemand verstanden !!!!!!! #6:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Endlich hat es mal jemand verstanden !!!!!!! #6:q


 #6 Man kennt sich eben.....:q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Jetzt wird halt für die nächsten Tage doppelt geferkelt.#6
> Aber auf keinen Fall wird dies jetzt hier geschlossen.
> Jetzt werdet ihr gefordert.:vik::vik:



soo gefällst du uns!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

So Sachen sind gepackt...... 
Simone haste schon Brötchen geholt und bist auf´m Weg zu mir....... :q Kaffee ist fertig....#h


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich pack erst morgen früh und vergesse wieder die Hälfte :vik:


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin @ All

Wat is nun mit morgen|kopfkrat gehst mal kurz in den Laden und alles wieder umgeworfen#c
Wo findet es nun statt,bei Ute oder bei Wuselchen;+


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> So Sachen sind gepackt......
> Simone haste schon Brötchen geholt und bist auf´m Weg zu mir....... :q Kaffee ist fertig....#h



Wusel biste schon wieder durch´n Wind???
9.30 Uhr war abgemacht und nich 21.30 Uhr!#q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin @ All
> 
> Wat is nun mit morgen|kopfkrat gehst mal kurz in den Laden und alles wieder umgeworfen#c
> Wo findet es nun statt,bei Ute oder bei Wuselchen;+
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



Bei UTE _und_ Wuselchen


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin @ All
> 
> Wat is nun mit morgen|kopfkrat gehst mal kurz in den Laden und alles wieder umgeworfen#c
> Wo findet es nun statt,bei Ute oder bei Wuselchen;+
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



Ich fahr kurz Lübeck an, dann so gegen 10:15 bei Wusel, kurz absprechen, wie es weiter geht, anschliessend zu Jens nach Neustadt, Wattis abholen und dann #c


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wusel biste schon wieder durch´m Wind???
> 9.30 Uhr war abgemacht und nich 21.30 Uhr!#q


 Ups......#c


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Wer jetzt kommt und wer nicht weiß aber offensichtlich auch keiner mehr. #q#q#q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Bei UTE _und_ Wuselchen




Danke.

Ist echt schwer raus zu finden,wenn auf beiden Trööötś immer nur die hälfte steht#d
Also ist zum Angeln alles gleich geblieben|kopfkrat 15.30 Uhr in Dahme an der Schleuse|kopfkrat
Kann halt erst zum angeln dazu stoßen#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wer jetzt kommt und wer nicht weiß aber offensichtlich auch keiner mehr. #q#q#q


 

Ich komme|bigeyes


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Ich komme|bigeyes



ein, zwei oder dreimal oder noch öfter??? Also als ich in deinem Alter war.................:vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wer jetzt kommt und wer nicht weiß aber offensichtlich auch keiner mehr. #q#q#q


 Also ich bin  vorhin mindestes 10 mal gekommen bei Räuchern :k... achne war ja beim probieren


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

soo ich mach jetzt abber aus. Noch n bissel Fernsehen und dann schlafen, wird ja ein anstrengendes Wochenende. Morgen um 6.00 Uhr klingelt der Wecker.#h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> soo ich mach jetzt abber aus. Noch n bissel Fernsehen und dann schlafen, wird ja ein anstrengendes Wochenende. Morgen um 6.00 Uhr klingelt der Wecker.#h





andrea...mein schnuckelchen...schlaf schön und träum von mir. :vik:  |wavey:

bis morgen...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Genau, ohne Bericht wird hier gar nix zugemacht oder abgeschlossen#q Soweit kommt das noch :m
> 
> 
> 
> Den Grill mache ich notfalls sogar unter Wasser an. Lasse mir doch von so einem Ding nicht vorschreiben, wann ich Hunger zu haben gedenke|bla:



:m:m:m



SimonHH schrieb:


> sehr geehrter leser...
> 
> in diesem trööt schreibt nix und niemand mehr.fangberichte wirds nicht geben...weil niemand was fängt.
> 
> alles weitere im neuen trööt!



naja,von dir wirds das nicht geben,aber warum musst du dann alle über einen kam schieben?



olli B. schrieb:


> Ich komme|bigeyes



ach ne...
da war doch was ;-)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

soooooo....schluss mit der laberei hier.nu is feierabend.licht aus und ruhe hier!!


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> soooooo....schluss mit der laberei hier.nu is feierabend.licht aus und ruhe hier!!


 

ich komme|bigeyes


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> ich komme|bigeyes





mir egal,wie oft du hier am abspritzen bist...






HIER IS FEIERABEND!!!!! :q:q



keine weiteren postings hier mehr.aus.ende.vorbei.schluß.finito.
vielen dank für ihre aufmerksamkeit.auf wiedersehen.:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Man ist das hier unheimlich.... |bigeyes
 Alles so ruhig...... da bekommt man ja Angst
So ich mach dann mal das Licht aus .


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hihi... Ruhe??Ich bin wieder daaaaa...Aber habe auch keine Lust viel zu schreiben :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Aber habe auch keine Lust viel zu schreiben :m


 Na toll und dafür machste das Licht wieder an ???


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Dann machs doch wieder aus


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> mir egal,wie oft du hier am abspritzen bist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIER IS FEIERABEND!!!!! :q:q
> 
> 
> 
> keine weiteren postings hier mehr.aus.ende.vorbei.schluß.finito.
> vielen dank für ihre aufmerksamkeit.auf wiedersehen.:m
> 
> 
> Tatütataaa, kann ich ruhig beantragen, denn Marcounanfechtbarboardiferkel wird´s nicht schaden können
> 
> Piet


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Schüß ihr Pflegefälle :vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ich wünsche euch dann heute mal viel Spaäß und Petir heil, auf das was raus kommt 
Denkt an die Bilder !!!


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
Bin gut zuhause angekommen.Leider lief die Nase. Schätze ein Ute Anfall war die Schult.
Heiser Fiederbeersaft und ein guten Schusch Stroh... und ich werde wieder Fitt.


Kurzer Bericht vom 24.1.09.
Ca. 9Uhr Aufschlagen bei Micha.Der Tisch ist gedeckt Brötchen und Kaffeeduft schweben in der Luft.Ich bekamm Tee.Micha hat Sehr schmackhafte Forelle auf den Tisch Gestellt. Simon meinte" in der Größten not schmeckt die Forelle auch ohne Brötchen" oder so.Käse und Wurst waren auch dabei.Ich Schätze der dank geht an Frau Micha?#6#6

Vor und nach und zwischen durch wurde Gefachsimpelt:Vorfachgespräche,Die grße frage nach einer Wurmnadel? und das beim Frühstück!!!Statt nu mal zu Fragen wo die Toilette ist.#c#c#c
Gegen 12 Uhr sind wir ab nach Grube,wo die Kranke Ute im Bett Schwitzte.#h#h#hAlles Gute
Der Grill war schon an.
Und nu Ging das Los:Jeder brachte was Leggeres mit.
Wurst ,Fleisch,Brot,Knobi Butter und Annanas.
Und das in mengen als müßten wir 14 Tage davon leben.
Telefonat an Tom"Wir brauchen noch was zum Spülen" Tom kommt mit einen Hänger voll Bier.
Nach dem Feudalen Mahl alle auf den Hof Angeln zeigen: Wie großund wie Schwer,was haben die gekostet:Ach was war garnicht so Teuer Weniger als eine Hypothek aufs Haus 
meine Frau weiß noch nichts davon,oder Ich mach jetzt bis zum Sommer noch Nachtschichten dann klapt das Schon.
Wie weit kann man mit der Rute Werfen? Ich sagte "Pass bloss auf wenn du mit der Rute wirfst geht die Kaputt"!
Mode show wurde auch abgehalten.Tom in Schwarz/gelb.
Alles in die Autos und ab zum Strand.
Die Sonne schien (siehe Fotos).
Das erste oder Zweite Bier wurde zum guten Gelingen geöffnet.
Ich sag euch bis zur dunkelheit blieb keiner Trocken.
es fing an zu Regnen.

Späte Gäste ermöglichen den ersten Fisch:Wade schlug erbamungslos zu.
Wir anderen mit Ablehnenden Neit zurück.
Nach und nach wurde aus dem Dunkel geschrien:"Fisch"
Tom machte den Standgrill Mod. EDEKE 599 an.Und siehe da es hörte auf zu Regnen.
Neben Würstchen gab es auch Hühnerkeule in Scheiben.
Es wurden an den Angelplätzen mit 2 oder Meheren über alles und jeden geqasselt.
Ich fand es hier eine richtig Tolle Gemeinschafts Runde.
Frei nach Bucks Bunny "Ich komm Wieder keine Fage"


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Und weitere
Ich hoffe es hat euch auch gefallen.
Schönen Dank an alle Beteidigten.
MINIBUBI


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Bin gut zuhause angekommen.Leider lief die Nase. Schätze ein Ute Anfall war die Schult.
> Heiser Fiederbeersaft und ein guten Schusch Stroh... und ich werde wieder Fitt.
> 
> 
> Kurzer Bericht vom 24.1.09.
> Ca. 9Uhr Aufschlagen bei Micha.Der Tisch ist gedeckt Brötchen und Kaffeeduft schweben in der Luft.Ich bekamm Tee.Micha hat Sehr schmackhafte Forelle auf den Tisch Gestellt. Simon meinte" in der Größten not schmeckt die Forelle auch ohne Brötchen" oder so.Käse und Wurst waren auch dabei.Ich Schätze der dank geht an Frau Micha?#6#6
> 
> Vor und nach und zwischen durch wurde Gefachsimpelt:Vorfachgespräche,Die grße frage nach einer Wurmnadel? und das beim Frühstück!!!Statt nu mal zu Fragen wo die Toilette ist.#c#c#c
> Gegen 12 Uhr sind wir ab nach Grube,wo die Kranke Ute im Bett Schwitzte.#h#h#hAlles Gute
> Der Grill war schon an.
> Und nu Ging das Los:Jeder brachte was Leggeres mit.
> Wurst ,Fleisch,Brot,Knobi Butter und Annanas.
> Und das in mengen als müßten wir 14 Tage davon leben.
> Telefonat an Tom"Wir brauchen noch was zum Spülen" Tom kommt mit einen Hänger voll Bier.
> Nach dem Feudalen Mahl alle auf den Hof Angeln zeigen: Wie großund wie Schwer,was haben die gekostet:Ach was war garnicht so Teuer Weniger als eine Hypothek aufs Haus
> meine Frau weiß noch nichts davon,oder Ich mach jetzt bis zum Sommer noch Nachtschichten dann klapt das Schon.
> Wie weit kann man mit der Rute Werfen? Ich sagte "Pass bloss auf wenn du mit der Rute wirfst geht die Kaputt"!
> Mode show wurde auch abgehalten.Tom in Schwarz/gelb.
> Alles in die Autos und ab zum Strand.
> Die Sonne schien (siehe Fotos).
> Das erste oder Zweite Bier wurde zum guten Gelingen geöffnet.
> Ich sag euch bis zur dunkelheit blieb keiner Trocken.
> es fing an zu Regnen.
> 
> Späte Gäste ermöglichen den ersten Fisch:Wade schlug erbamungslos zu.
> Wir anderen mit Ablehnenden Neit zurück.
> Nach und nach wurde aus dem Dunkel geschrien:"Fisch"
> Tom machte den Standgrill Mod. EDEKE 599 an.Und siehe da es hörte auf zu Regnen.
> Neben Würstchen gab es auch Hühnerkeule in Scheiben.
> Es wurden an den Angelplätzen mit 2 oder Meheren über alles und jeden geqasselt.
> Ich fand es hier eine richtig Tolle Gemeinschafts Runde.
> Frei nach Bucks Bunny "Ich komm Wieder keine Fage"


 
Guten Morgen,

super endlich der erste bericht und die ersten bilder von gestern#6|bigeyes
beim nächsten mal bin ich hoffentlich auch bucks bunny|rolleyes




an den rest: bitte mehr berichte und mehr bilder

gruß micha#h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Fein, fein...Danke für die Bilderchen und dem kleinen Bericht...#6
Noch mehr Biiiilder will sehen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

@Norbert !! 
Super Bericht und klasse Bilder #6
Hab leider noch nicht so den Durchblick um hier zu schreiben :q.....war auf jedenfall ein super Tag mit super Leuten
Jungs mir euch immer wieder #6


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
@Norbert
Vielen dank für Deinen journalistischen Einsatz. Super Bericht.
Spitzen gemeinschaft.
Gruß aus Hamburg |wavey:
Malte


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

#h @ Minibubi

Und wie mit ablehnendem Neid zurückgeschlagen wurde. Danach habich nix mehr ans Band bekommen. Celler hat glaubich 6 Platte. Olli "the Butt" B zog in kürzester Zeit 3 schöne Platte :q . Ich glaub Schneider is keiner. Da ich leider direkt zum Strand und nich vorher zum Nahrungsmittelverbrennen nach Grube kommen konnte hab ich mit einigen nur kurz klönen:cDa einige auch länger gefischt haben ( logischerweise auch dei Norditaliener aufgrund der weiten Anreise ) wurde hinterher getrennt gegrillt. Hät gern noch ne ausgiebige Nachlese betrieben, sorry holn wir beim nächsten mal nach. #h


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Bin auch wieder zu Hause. |wavey:

Jungs, dat war ein schicker Abend und der schreit förmlich nach Wiederholung #6

Hat sowas von Spass gemacht mit Euch, ich könnte schon wieder los.

Vielen Dank #6#6#6

Ich konnte insgesamt 5 Flachfische verhaften, zwei davon dürfen beim nächsten Treffen wieder dabei sein:q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin moin.


Celler hatte 6 Platte Ich sagś ja immer die Jugend vor ran#6 und das auch noch mit gekauften Vorfächer|kopfkrat  Bin am überlegen meine selbst gebauten zu verschenken und nur noch fertige zu nutzen Scherz,dass werde ich natürlich nicht tun:q

@ Ute : wenn du wieder fit bist erkläre ich dir praktisch das mit dem Schleppen:m


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin,
so meine Platten waren vorzüglich.
Angelsachen sind gereinigt, und stehen wieder gepackt im Keller. Ich könnte eigentlich wieder los.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin aus Celle,
waren schon gegen 13.00 Uhr wieder heimi! 

War ein toller Tag und ne tolle Nacht. 

UTE, Celler und ich buchen dann schon mal wieder das Doppelbett in Wohnung 3:l

Danke auch an deinen Mann für das leckere Frühstück und gute Besserrung:q

Meine Fotos stelle ich dann morgen ein.

Bis denne Andreas


----------



## Michelinmännchen

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

MiniBubi , toller Bericht und tolle Bilder #6#6#6
Hoffe das ich beim nächsten Mal auch mit dabei sein kann .
Mich hat auch die Grippe eingefangen |uhoh:
Wünsche allen Kranken hier gute Besserung 


Lg Tanja


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin aus Celle,
> waren schon gegen 13.00 Uhr wieder heimi!
> 
> War ein toller Tag und ne tolle Nacht.
> 
> UTE, Celler und ich buchen dann schon mal wieder das Doppelbett in Wohnung 3:l



Matze wird mir doch wohl nicht untreu.............
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:l:k


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Nobert!
Das hast du aber sehr fein geschrieben. So einen schönen Bericht zu lesen, hat mich gefreut.
Und beim nächsten mal treffen wir uns dann aber mal.



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> 
> Celler hatte 6 Platte Ich sagś ja immer die Jugend vor ran#6 und das auch noch mit gekauften Vorfächer|kopfkrat  Bin am überlegen meine selbst gebauten zu verschenken und nur noch fertige zu nutzen Scherz,dass werde ich natürlich nicht tun:q
> 
> @ Ute : wenn du wieder fit bist erkläre ich dir praktisch das mit dem Schleppen:m
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


Erst willste mit mir das Werfen üben und dann das schleppen. :q
Machen wir alles. Und was üben wir dann??:k:k




HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin aus Celle,
> waren schon gegen 13.00 Uhr wieder heimi!
> 
> War ein toller Tag und ne tolle Nacht.
> 
> UTE, Celler und ich buchen dann schon mal wieder das Doppelbett in Wohnung 3:l
> 
> Danke auch an deinen Mann für das leckere Frühstück und gute Besserrung:q
> 
> Meine Fotos stelle ich dann morgen ein.
> 
> Bis denne Andreas


Das muss ja eine heiße Nacht gewesen sein.:l
Klar! Ihr bekommt Euer Doppelbett wieder.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Ute,dann suchen wir nen neues Hobby:m oder eine andere Angelart:q 
z.B. Fliegen fischen:m


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

danke norbert für den tollen und umfangreichen bericht.....



wade67 schrieb:


> #h @ Minibubi
> 
> Und wie mit ablehnendem Neid zurückgeschlagen wurde. Danach habich nix mehr ans Band bekommen. Celler hat glaubich 6 Platte. Olli "the Butt" B zog in kürzester Zeit 3 schöne Platte :q . Ich glaub Schneider is keiner. Da ich leider direkt zum Strand und nich vorher zum Nahrungsmittelverbrennen nach Grube kommen konnte hab ich mit einigen nur kurz klönen:cDa einige auch länger gefischt haben ( logischerweise auch dei Norditaliener aufgrund der weiten Anreise ) wurde hinterher getrennt gegrillt. Hät gern noch ne ausgiebige Nachlese betrieben, sorry holn wir beim nächsten mal nach. #h


 
ey,ganz vorsichtig....|krach:



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> 
> Celler hatte 6 Platte Ich sagś ja immer die Jugend vor ran#6 und das auch noch mit gekauften Vorfächer|kopfkrat Bin am überlegen meine selbst gebauten zu verschenken und nur noch fertige zu nutzen Scherz,dass werde ich natürlich nicht tun:q
> 
> @ Ute : wenn du wieder fit bist erkläre ich dir praktisch das mit dem Schleppen:m
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 
naja,von mir könnt ihr noch lernen #6



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Matze wird mir doch wohl nicht untreu.............
> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:l:k


 
nene,keine angst...
papa ralf....


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

an alle,war echzt ein super we mit euch...
könnt ja schon wieder los,mal schauen ob ich jetzt die nächste zeit nochmal ute ihre wohnung belegen fahre und dann ein schönes angelbrandungswochenende dort verbringen werde ;-)


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Celler.


Das machen wir Wir machen Wurfübungen#h Wie werfe ich um die 40-50 Meter|kopfkrat
Werde extrem viel üben müssen um diese Weite überhaupt zu erreichen:q



Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Mon Celler,

habe noch einen Überzieher (Für die neue Brandungsrute) im Auto gefunden.

Hast also einen Grund auf ne Tasse Kaffee bei mir im Büro vorbeizukommen!

....und bei dieser Gelegenheit wollen meine Mädels dich auch mal kennen lernen.|bigeyes

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Mon Celler,
> 
> habe noch einen Überzieher (Für die neue Brandungsrute) im Auto gefunden.
> 
> Hast also einen Grund auf ne Tasse Kaffee bei mir im Büro vorbeizukommen!
> 
> ....und bei dieser Gelegenheit wollen meine Mädels dich auch mal kennen lernen.|bigeyes
> 
> Gruß Andreas





Moin moin.


Hast du Dir das gut überlegt|kopfkrat ich glaube er angelt nicht nur Fische|supergri


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

soo und hier eine kelien Auswahl meiner Fotos:

Wusels Forellen:
http://img136.*ih.us/img136/2042/cimg3506qh7.jpg

Grillen vorm Angeln:
http://img218.*ih.us/img218/8448/cimg3510fw6.jpg

Am Strand:
http://img218.*ih.us/img218/1130/cimg3526yx2.jpg

Und am Strand gegrillt.

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/1302/cimg3538zm4.jpg



Alle meine Fotos könnt ihr hier anschauen!

http://gallery.me.com/stumpf.immobilien#100658

Kennwort per PN

@Minibubi
wenn du willst kanste hier auch deine Fotos hochladen und für alle zugänglich machen.

Ist aber langsam. Apple arbeitet dran wurde mir gesagt als ich mich beschwert habe.

Gruß Andreas aus Celle


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

geile Bilder#6 vielen Dank noch mal Andreas

das weckt die Lust auf die nächste Veranstaltung :vik:

gruß micha #h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin  Jungs!!!

Ihr seid ja soo voller tatendrang. 
Da muss man ja schon nach einem neuen Treffen Ausschau halten. 
Wieder erst in 2 Monaten? 
Oder in einem Monat schon?


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Moin
Ich hoffe ihr habt alle ausgeschlafen.

Hai Schöne Bilder.

Meine Fotos sind drauf.Ausser die im Dunkel und Strand Fotos.
Hy schon gemerkt kein Foto von mir dabei!:c
Ich werde auch immer benachteidigt!

Und Simon 
hast du den wenigstens unsere Anglerehre Aufrecht erhalten können?

Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Moin  Jungs!!!
> 
> Ihr seid ja soo voller tatendrang.
> Da muss man ja schon nach einem neuen Treffen Ausschau halten.
> Wieder erst in 2 Monaten?
> Oder in einem Monat schon?



Moin,

also in knapp 2 Monaten würde mir sehr entgegenkommen.

Rein vorsorglich um den 20./21.03 kann ich nicht.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!!!
> 
> Ihr seid ja soo voller tatendrang.
> Da muss man ja schon nach einem neuen Treffen Ausschau halten.
> Wieder erst in 2 Monaten?
> Oder in einem Monat schon?


 
vor April/Mai sieht es bei mir schlecht aus #d
aber dann .......:vik:
Gruß micha


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

moin ihr alle,

Bin noch ganz hin und weg von dem event#6#6
War echt klasse mit euch. wäre beim nächsten mal wieder gerne dabei. Geile fotos und toller bericht norbi.

@ celler: du passt echt in die welt:vik:

@simon: dachte immer es gibt nur einen sonen geilen wie wade:q:q

@minibubi: hoffe nächstes Mal bist du mit voller Kraft dabei

@nemles und Hai score: Ich glaube ihr seht die welt richtig, solche wie euch braucht eine gruppe#6

@pj: geballtes Fachwissen#6

@schwarzwusel: du bist echt n geiler Typ... bitte nicht falsch verstehen:q:q

@petripohl: komme mal bei dir im laden vorbei

@wade67: du weißt ja bescheid:q:q:q

Habe ich jemanden vergessen? ach ja andy: lernen uns hoffentlich beim nächsten mal näher kennen...

@ Ute  Danke für die frundliche Aufnahme auch an deinen mann


Gruß
Olli


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> vor April/Mai sieht es bei mir schlecht aus #d
> aber dann .......:vik:
> Gruß micha


 Aber dann ???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Musst Du wohl wieder bis zum Herbst warten |supergri
Ausser Du willst Metten baden |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Olli !! So viele nette Worte am frühen Morgen.....dat sind wir hier garnicht gewohnt..:k.. WOW 





War aber auch sehr nett Dich kennen zu lernen... Du passt zu uns..#6...... (so genug geschleimt  )


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> moin ihr alle,
> 
> Bin noch ganz hin und weg von dem event#6
> War echt klasse mit euch. wäre beim nächsten mal wieder gerne dabei. Geile fotos und toller bericht norbi.
> 
> @ celler: du passt echt in die welt:vik:
> unbedingt und auf jeden fall #6
> 
> @simon: dachte immer es gibt nur einen sonen geilen wie wade:q
> christian und ich sind zwillinge...wusstest du das noch nicht? |bigeyes :q
> 
> @minibubi: hoffe nächstes Mal bist du mit voller Kraft dabei
> ich fand das richtich klasse,das norbert überhaupt erschienen ist...und auch noch geangelt hat.#6
> 
> @nemles und Hai score: Ich glaube ihr seht die welt richtig, solche wie euch braucht eine gruppe#6
> naja...irgendjemand muss die kleinen sandkistenrocker ja beaufsichtigen
> 
> @pj: geballtes Fachwissen#6
> 
> jup
> 
> @schwarzwusel: du bist echt n geiler Typ... bitte nicht falsch verstehen:q
> ...:l...
> 
> @petripohl: komme mal bei dir im laden vorbei
> malte...beim nächstenmal wird alles besser :vik:
> 
> @wade67: du weißt ja bescheid
> 
> jetzt ja...|supergri
> 
> Habe ich jemanden vergessen? ach ja andy: lernen uns hoffentlich beim nächsten mal näher kennen...
> ...|bigeyes...was sagt melli wohl dazu? :q
> 
> @ Ute  Danke für die frundliche Aufnahme auch an deinen mann
> 
> dem schließ ich mich an...danke euch beiden.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Olli



nun zu dir...ollischatz...:k...ach neeee...ich trau mir nich. :q



so ne truppe...nur echt richtig klasse.jungs...gerne immer wieder


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Celler.
> 
> 
> Das machen wir Wir machen Wurfübungen#h Wie werfe ich um die 40-50 Meter|kopfkrat
> Werde extrem viel üben müssen um diese Weite überhaupt zu erreichen:q
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 
riiiiiichtig ;-)



HAI-score schrieb:


> Mon Celler,
> 
> habe noch einen Überzieher (Für die neue Brandungsrute) im Auto gefunden.
> 
> Hast also einen Grund auf ne Tasse Kaffee bei mir im Büro vorbeizukommen!
> 
> ....und bei dieser Gelegenheit wollen meine Mädels dich auch mal kennen lernen.|bigeyes
> 
> Gruß Andreas


 
ohoh.
wat hast du den nur von mir erzählt?
eigentlich hab ich mich ja beim angeln immer von der schlechtesten seite gezeigt|kopfkrat


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> moin ihr alle,
> 
> Bin noch ganz hin und weg von dem event#6#6
> War echt klasse mit euch. wäre beim nächsten mal wieder gerne dabei. Geile fotos und toller bericht norbi.
> 
> @ celler: du passt echt in die welt:vik:
> 
> @simon: dachte immer es gibt nur einen sonen geilen wie wade:q:q
> 
> @minibubi: hoffe nächstes Mal bist du mit voller Kraft dabei
> 
> @nemles und Hai score: Ich glaube ihr seht die welt richtig, solche wie euch braucht eine gruppe#6
> 
> @pj: geballtes Fachwissen#6
> 
> @schwarzwusel: du bist echt n geiler Typ... bitte nicht falsch verstehen:q:q
> 
> @petripohl: komme mal bei dir im laden vorbei
> 
> @wade67: du weißt ja bescheid:q:q:q
> 
> Habe ich jemanden vergessen? ach ja andy: lernen uns hoffentlich beim nächsten mal näher kennen...
> 
> @ Ute  Danke für die frundliche Aufnahme auch an deinen mann
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Olli


Du findest aber nette Worte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da müssen wir hier uns erstmal dran gewöhnen.



micha52 schrieb:


> vor April/Mai sieht es bei mir schlecht aus #d
> aber dann .......:vik:
> Gruß micha


Dann musst du arme Sau ja noch ein Treffen auslassen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also in knapp 2 Monaten würde mir sehr entgegenkommen.
> 
> Rein vorsorglich um den 20./21.03 kann ich nicht.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


Dann nehmen wir mal den 1. März


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Und Simon
> hast du den wenigstens unsere Anglerehre Aufrecht erhalten können?
> 
> Gruß MINIBUBI





jo...habbich norbert. 1 platte hatte sich an meinen haken verirrt :vik:

und die war garnich soooo klein...#6


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

so hab mich auch so langsam wieder erholt...
war ein super we!
vielen Dank an alle!
bis zum nächsen mal


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> jo...habbich norbert. 1 platte hatte sich an meinen haken verirrt :vik:
> 
> und die war garnich soooo klein...#6



und auch garnicht so groß ;-)


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> und auch garnicht so groß ;-)



an dieser Stelle sag ich nichts ;-X


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

los,immer raus mit der sprache...

300 gramm oder auf was willst anspielen?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> los,immer raus mit der sprache...
> 
> 300 gramm oder auf was willst anspielen?



nee quatsch, ich meinen doch meinen Fang!:v


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

achso...
naja beim nächsten mal,kann ja nur besser werden....#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> nee quatsch, ich meinen doch meinen Fang!:v


Sei tapfer Schneiderlein ....
 |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sei tapfer Schneiderlein ....
> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:



Muste ja nicht an die große Glocke hängen!|uhoh:|gr:|evil:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

was????
das du nichts gefangen hast?
warst doch nicht der einzige....
wusel hat ja wohl noch weniger gefangen,der darf hier garnichtdrüber her ziehen ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> wusel hat ja wohl noch weniger gefangen,der darf hier garnichtdrüber her ziehen ;-)


Wie kann ich weniger als nichts fangen ??????????;+
(Oh oh Matze... der Samstag hat wieder Gehirnzellen gekostet |supergri )


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wie kann ich weniger als nichts fangen ??????????;+
> (Oh oh Matze... der Samstag hat wieder Gehirnzellen gekostet |supergri )



Ich würde sagen wir wechseln das Thema und schreiben jetzt übers Wetter!

#q


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen wir wechseln das Thema und schreiben jetzt übers Wetter!
> 
> #q


 

jetzt wo`s interresant wird bloß nicht ablenken #d


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wie kann ich weniger als nichts fangen ??????????;+
> (Oh oh Matze... der Samstag hat wieder Gehirnzellen gekostet |supergri )


Die Augen waren auch recht klein am nächsten Morgen.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> (Oh oh Matze... der Samstag hat wieder Gehirnzellen gekostet |supergri )


 
dat kannst laut sagen .........



Ute schrieb:


> Die Augen waren auch recht klein am nächsten Morgen.


 

naja ihr habt ja auch nicht mitgekriegt was ich in diesen paar stunden schlaf noch alles erleben musste...
andy ist morgens definitiv nicht in seinem schlafsack aufgewacht.wat der vor hatte weiß ich nicht ....


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> naja ihr habt ja auch nicht mitgekriegt was ich in diesen paar stunden schlaf noch alles erleben musste...
> andy ist morgens definitiv nicht in seinem schlafsack aufgewacht.wat der vor hatte weiß ich nicht ....



Füsr nächstes mal greifst du bitte in deine Kulturtasche und nicht in die Angeltasche, damit wir nicht wieder das Rollenfett für unsere Ruten benutzen!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Füsr nächstes mal greifst du bitte in deine Kulturtasche und nicht in die Angeltasche, damit wir nicht wieder das Rollenfett für unsere Ruten benutzen!


 

ach du shize...
jetzt weiß ich auch warum es so ungemütlich auf meinem bürostuhl ist ;-)


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Moin Mädelś 


Möchte erlich gesagt garnicht genau wissen was Ihr beide Nachts getrieben habt#d

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Doch, doch! Ich schon.
Bitte Bericht.


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

auch hier herscht tötengräberstimmung |evil:
also auch hier licht aus und |schlaf:

gruß micha


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Hi Leute,
ich mach hier mal zu, zwei Dahmer Themen reichen, nicht war.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

|kopfkrat Ups wieder auf ?????


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Ups wieder auf ?????




scheint so...nä?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Na denn können wir ja weiter sabbeln #6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

hab da mal nen neuen trööt aufgemacht.......

dann kann der hier auch geschlossen werden...
dann werden wir nicht mehr in die unterste schublade gesteckt.........
von wegen die möchte gern dahme angler


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Nu is jemand ganz verwirrt.... Ich glaube ich |kopfkrat

Ich dachte, der Februar Trööd wird wieder eröffnet.|bigeyes


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*



celler schrieb:


> hab da mal nen neuen trööt aufgemacht.......
> 
> dann kann der hier auch geschlossen werden...
> dann werden wir nicht mehr in die unterste schublade gesteckt.........
> von wegen die möchte gern dahme angler





klasse matze...#6















und wo? |bigeyes


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

na hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146931


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 24.01.09*

Na gut dann schreibt mal hier weiter. 
Aber bitte hin und wieder auch was über Fachfragen.  Sind ja im Brandungsangeln, näch. |wavey:


----------

